# 3 failed IUIs. How do you cope?



## SashimiMimi

Hi Ladies! I just found out the other day that my third IUI had failed. The first one we did was a natural cycle IUI, second IUI was with femara and ovidrel shot and the third was with Puregone injections and ovidrel. I had 4 mature follicles and OH's sperm count was a "gold medal winning, record-breaking count" according to our doctor. We have been TTC for a year and all the tests so far have been clear. 

The first two IUIs I was disappointed, but eager to move on to the next cycle. This one, however, has completely crushed me. I have those nagging doubts like maybe this is never going to work. So my question is, for those who have had multiple failed assisted conception procedures, how do you cope and keep your spirits up? 

I just started a new job a month ago and had a complete meltdown at work when I got the BFFN news. My doctor wants me to book in for the lap surgery, which terrifies me a lot. I'm worried about having to explain taking time off for the surgery and then if we go the IVF route as well, but I guess I will cross that bridge when I come to it.


----------



## Juliet11

Not going to lie, it can be really hard at times. But overall I just keep my chin up and try to stay positive. 

And take it one day at a time.... I know that can be hard, but it is the best thing you can do to not get overwhelmed with "what ifs". 

I know how you feel though... I remember a year ago my doctor said I should do a lap, and then do injectables/IUIs. Well last Dec I finally had the lap, and have done 2 rounds of injectables with IUIs, but BFN. I have moderate-severe endo, and am now scheduled for IVF in August.... waiting on the results of my latest and last round of injectables, IUI is on Monday.

Just trying to say that I've been there before too! hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

i couldnt cope even though i found out the sperm id been using was crap (donor sperm doc kept saying it didnt need to be tested). i was gonna try one more iui (id done 4, 1 unmedicated, 2 femara and one injections) but decided it was too stressful and moved to ivf. im currently doing stims for ivf.


----------



## readyformore

Honestly, I don't cope well at all with failed fertility treatments. 

My first son was conceived on my fourth IUI cycle. I think the only thing that kept me going was thinking about what my next step was. I had already taken my IVF classes and was focusing on doing IVF if my 4th IUI was not successful. I cried a lot and was depressed. I kept moving forward because I just knew I would never conceive without assistance. I was not able to keep my spirits up. 

Currently, I have done 3 IUIs all of which failed and I am done with assisted conception. It's too upsetting when they fail and so complicated to actually have it done. I just can't do anymore. I literally cried during my last IUI and on my way home. I knew that that chapter in my life was closed.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hi Ladies, I can't thank you all enough for the responses. While I'm not glad that anyone has to go through the disappointment and heartbreak of failed fertility procedures, in a way it's nice to know that I am not alone in this. 

It's taken me nearly a week to come to terms with the 3rd failed IUI. I spent most of the weekend grieving in a way and now I think I'm ready to take a bit of a TTC break for a month or two just to try and catch my breath. My doctor is great, but he has moved very quickly and aggressively. I need some time to reassess and give my body a break from the fertility drugs.

Juliet11, what is the lap surgery like? Is it really painful? Would you recommend doing it? Also, did you have any symptoms of endo prior to it being discovered? I've been trying to figure out all the different things that could be wrong with me, I don't have any endo symptoms so I wondered if it is possible to have it with no symptoms at all?

I don't know if I would ever recover from a failed IVF. This whole journey is starting to feel a lot like gambling and the hardest part is the not knowing WHEN it's going to happen. If I knew it would be X number of cycles until I got my BFP, then I would be fine. But since none of us know, it's impossible not to get discouraged!!!


----------



## readyformore

SashimiMimi said:


> I don't know if I would ever recover from a failed IVF.

This is one of the reasons that I have never tried it. It might work, but it's only 30% success and I've heard that most 1st IVFs are not successful (I have not heard that from a doctor though). The disappointment that would follow with a failure would just be too much for me. 

I hope your break works well for you. :hugs:


----------



## tlm

Sashimi - I understand how you feel! I had my lap and hysteroscopy in March due to being seen by my re for almost a year and 6 failed cycles of clomid. My doctor has always said that endo might be an issue given that I am 32 and never been pager ant. Apparently 80% of women over 30 and have never had a child have some degree of endometrosis. I had stage 3 endometriosis demoved along with 2 fibroids in my uterus. I only had pre AF spotting, that was my only symptom. And I am still spotting so I am not sure it was after all the endo. 

I would not worry too much about surgery! I know it's easier said than done! But mine was really not bad! The gas afterward was kind of annoying, but I was up walking around the day after with very few limitations. I was told not to work out or have sex until I had my follow up appt a week after surgery. I ended up having a cyst that was painful during the second part of my cycle post surgery and that was more painful / annoying than the actual lap and hysteroscopy itself.

I would definitely recommend doing the lap! It was very beneficial for me! My doctor is pretty convinced that he found my problem. :)

Good luck!!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hi Ladies!! I'm currently away on vacation and I have to say its great having a break from TTC and fertility appointments. My lap is booked for July 10 and I'm really nervous, but thinking I might do it just to get it over with! Can't thank you all enough for your encouragement and support.


----------



## 678star-bex

Just wanted to say that it's ok to feel ba and cry. I cried during my last iui and it was awful. Currently on 2ww and just thinking about iui 4 and beyond it helps to have options in the future if u can. Talking helps but only really to others that understand. We're here for u good luck


----------



## fisher640

I wish I had some answers. I've only been coping somewhat, sometimes. I, and many others, are here for you though.

We've had 3 failed IUIs and my 4th should be in the next 2-3days. From there. I don't know what we'll do. DH was originally totally opposed to IVF but as time has dragged on with no changed in our parental status he's slowly changed his mind.

Like someone said earlier though, it's frustrating on so many levels, not only the failures, but even trying to work time into your schedule to have procedures/treatments/etc. It's so hard for me to believe that people actually get pregnant. I just can't imagine.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sashimi, I see you are pg....congrats....did you end up doing ivf????


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hi TTCbaby! Yes, I did end up doing IVF! I was diagnosed with a low ovarian reserve which means my ovaries are technically older than 31 and our doctor felt I didn't have a lot of time left to conceive. So I never ended up doing the lap and was referred straight into IVF.

It was a huge decision, very emotionally, physically and financially draining, but SO worth it! I'm glad we did it even though I was so nervous throughout the entire cycle!

How are you doing TTCbaby?


----------



## drsquid

glad to hear ivf worked for you. me too, first try =)


----------



## fisher640

Awwww congrats ladies!!!! Love the pics. I'm 20 weeks with IUI #5 now :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks for answering Sashimi!

I am doing ok...I guess weighing my options. I have done 1 IUI and it failed. All my tests seem to be ok...my eggs have been tested and they seem to also be ok. My Dr did recommend IVF to me only because I have to travel from where I live to Florida to do treatments. I think she is being aggressive, which if fine with me! My problem is finding the funds to do the IVF. It will be expensive and it is just not something we can afford right now. So I basically have the option on spending another 2k on IUI in December, b/c I will be in Florida anyway to see my family.....OR save that money and go straight to IVF. The problem is that the $$ I will need for iVf will probably take about a year to save.


----------



## ttcbaby117

congrats to you other ladies...Dr squid...did you try IUI first?

Fisher - wow that is awesome it finally worked!!!


----------



## SashimiMimi

I'm really thrilled to hear that assisted conception has been successful for a few ladies in here. Congrats! That is amazing news!

TTCbaby, IVF is such a HUGE decision, so I really feel for you. I was in the same boat wondering what to do. The IUIs were starting to get really expensive as I started to do them with injectible drugs which cost a small fortune. I felt that for me personally doing more IUIs would just be a waste, especially with the time crunch to conceive while I still have functioning ovaries. 

On the other hand, there are women like Fisher who did 5 IUIs before it worked! My SIL was the same, she did 4 IUIs and was gearing for IVF when the 4th one actually worked. 

IVF is expensive. We spent about $11k and it is really scary to know you are paying that much for something that may or may not work. But I was determined to do everything available to me no matter what in order to get a BFP. It's rare that work benefits cover fertility, but I looked into mine only to discover that it covered $4,000 which was a huge chunk. So if you do end up going the IVF route, see if you or OH have work benefits that may cover some of it. You never know!

I responded really well to the IVF drugs and had 15 eggs retrieved. BUT I had a really low fertilization rate which absolutely devastated me. We had 3 eggs fertilize and only 1 of them made it to transfer. I was crushed and was convinced during the TWW that there was no way it worked. I hear about women having 3 embryos transferred and only 1 actually becomes a baby. But honestly, it only takes 1 and our 1 little embryo is now growing every day and I'm currently at 13 weeks.

So IVF is a real roller coaster, but like I said above so worth it. Weigh your options, see if it makes sense to just go for IVF or continue on with IUIs. See what your doctor thinks would be the most successful path for you. For me, it really helped to talk to people that have been through it and I found a fertility support group in real life. 

Of course, I'm happy to answer any questions you might have. It's a big decision and I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## fisher640

Yeah TTC, u actually have met me on LTTTC#1 which I've been in since the first pages forever ago. 

We were all set to start saving for IVF which neither of our insurances cover at all. But they couldn't set me up for an appointment to talk over things with the doc at the clinic til August (this was after IUI #4 failed in June) and I was super depressed. And DH was out of town. So essentially they were like "we'll we can do a last clomid cycle while ur waiting for the appointment" we didn't change the protocol at all so I was positive it was a waste from the beginning. And I had just started a new job at the beginning of July so I wasn't even sure if ovulation would line up with a day off and couldn't call off with a new job. Then at the actual IUI the nurse had a rediculous time getting the catheter in, tried three different times with various specula and had to pull the doc out of another procedure to do it. And the doc seemed so pissed off and I didn't feel anything (every IUI I had cramping during) so I was convinced she was annoyed and just squirted in without bothering with the catheter. It just seemed doomed from the start. Up until the day of the BFP I was actually texting DH about IVF saving even after peeing on that first positive test. 

The point of me telling you this tho--- sure its nice to have a positive attitude but at no point that cycle did I have anything but depression, tears, anxiety and doubt. So don't worry about trying to be all positive cause I don't think it helps. 
:hugs:


----------



## SashimiMimi

Fisher your story is very much like my SIL's! She was so tired of IUIs and after 3 had failed, she was sure the 4th was a pointless waste of time. She didn't even go for the two IUIs back to back, just did one and said forget it to the second. (I'm not sure if they do that everywhere, but around here they do two to give you the highest chances.) So she was sure it had failed and did everything wrong during that TWW. She drank wine, trained for a marathon and practically fell off her chair when the nurse called to say it had worked. Now I have a beautiful 4 year old niece and my nephew was conceived naturally a couple years after she was born. 

And Fisher is so right about the whole positivity thing. I was so nervous all throughout IVF, trying so hard to think positive. But when we got the low fertilization results, I literally sat in one place for 8 hours and cried harder than I ever have in my life. I was terrified all of those embryos would not make it and that we had wasted all that time and money and the physical discomfort from the drugs and retrieval was for nothing. When there was only 1 good egg at transfer, I was incredibly disappointed but the doctor kept saying it only takes one!!! But I spent that whole TWW thinking it had failed. So I was shocked when it wasn't! 

I just graduated from my fertility clinic yesterday and met my new OB today. My RE says that I should come back 3-4 months after the baby is born and consider doing IVF again if I want more children. I am totally open to it, but will just focus on getting through this pregnancy. Some days I still can't believe that this is actually real. I was TTC for 15 months, which is not as long as some people but felt like an eternity to me. Especially when EVERYONE around me was snapping their fingers and getting a BFP naturally. 

Fisher: I see you are having a girl! That's amazing! Did you have a gut feeling about the gender? I've felt from the beginning that I'm having a boy, we did a 12 week 4D scan at my fertility clinic and it definitely looked like a boy but not 100% confirmed. However, I keep dreaming that I'm having a girl and totally confused! I don't have a preference either way, after all I've been through I just want a healthy baby!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks for sharing your stories ladies! Can I ask how old you both are? It seems the chance of this working is based on your age. 

I wonder if my eggs are ok but it seems the only way they can really tell is once they get in there and test them. 

To be honest, I am beside myself right now. All the feelings you discuss in your stories are resonating with me right now. I was so sure this IUI was all we needed and I am still so shocked it didnt work. I am so afraid of so many things right now that I dont know what to do with myself. I just want these horrible feelings to go away. Anyway, thank you again for sharing. I speak with my dr on a phone consult in about 15 minutes. I will let you know what she says.


----------



## drsquid

boys dont generally turn back into girls but girls are often boys (if that makes sense). no one wanted to 100% say my girl was a girl til 17 weeks.

yes i did 4 rounds of iui, 1 unmedicated, 2 with femara and 1 with injections.however my situation is a bit weird in that the stupid doc kept not testing the sperm casue he said sperm bank sperm is always good. turned out mine was garbage. so i was essentially shooting blanks for 4 months. decided to just go to ivf cause i was frustrated and defeated. my results from ivf showed that there was nothing wrong on my end (13 retrieved, 12 mature, 11 fertilized and all 11 made it to blast.. used 2 that stuck and froze 4)


----------



## fisher640

I'm 31 and DH is 38. I quit birth control in 2008 and we were NTNP for a while but it was still 2+ years TTC before we started with a FS. We started all that in August 2011. 

I had decided we would do IVF next just because then we would have a better idea of what was going on in there. Like, none fertilized... Or they fertilized but weren't good, etc. I just felt like it might be a little more diagnostic than just repeating clomid and IUIs. 

I had no idea it was a girl. DH was insistent I must have a feeling and just wasn't telling him. I think I was more prepared for it to be a boy tho cause I had def been paying more attention to boy clothes prior to knowing. I toyed with not finding out for a while but thought it might help it seem more real. It took me a verrrrry long time to change my thinking to "I'll have a baby this spring" from "I might never have a baby" the infertility thoughts were a lot harder to turn around than I thought. I've calmed down a lot since I could feel her kicking. That helps calm my negative thoughts a lot.


----------



## SashimiMimi

TTCbaby I'm 31, but my ovaries function as someone who is a little older. Also, I recently met two women who both did IVF and they are both 40 and had success. And although I never discussed the details with my RE, it looks like I have an egg quality issue as well. It's SO frustrating and I can totally relate to some of the emotions you must be going through with this huge decision on your hands. Women are physically designed to have babies, yet for some of us it is SO hard!! It felt like I was being betrayed by my own body. Here I was on the pill for 11 years and it was probably for nothing. Then I went through the guilt and the what ifs that if I had just tried sooner, maybe I would have been able to have kids on my own. But I think everything happens for a reason and I believe that all of us who go through assisted conception will be better mothers because of it. Even though I was initially a nervous wreck through the first few weeks of my pregnancy (and still am some days), I am making a point to enjoy every single second of it. How old are you?

Failed IUIs definitely are devastating. For me, #1 was unmedicated, #2 was on Femara and #3 was with injectibles and I had 5 eggs in that cycle and it didn't work! That third one was the one that crushed me the most. I had just started a new job and when I got the call that it had failed, I had to hide in an alley and cry behind a dumpster. A co-worker found me and I had to explain the whole thing. After that, I knew I needed a break. OH and I had planned a trip to Hawaii and it couldn't have come at a better time. It was so nice to take a break from frequent cycle monitoring visits, the fertility drugs, the waiting and the hoping. We spent some quality time together, I ate and drank what ever I wanted and it was so relaxing. I fully expected to be doing a lap when I got back, but we were referred straight into IVF which was shocking. So I know what it is like when you think something so huge is not going to be the plan so soon, but at least we live in a day and age where this type of medical technology is available to us. 

TTC, you don't have to make the decision now. I personally can't think clearly when I am down in the dumps and emotional about something. I waited a couple weeks from finding out IVF was our best bet and when I got my next AF, I just woke up one day and thought okay I'm going to do it. And then I got the cycle started. OH thought we should wait until December when things would be quieter at work, but I felt in my gut that I had to do it then and there. As you can probably tell from the length of my posts I could go on and on about this. Going through infertility has completely changed who I am as a person and I feel very passionate about wanting to help others in the same situation.

Squid, I cannot BELIEVE they were working with faulty sperm. That is unforgivable and I hope you got some sort of compensation for it. That's amazing that you had such a great fertilization rate and had eggs to freeze. It looks like you are having twins!??? Well, I'm a firm believer that everything happens for a reason and perhaps you were meant to do the IVF to have twins... although I know twins can result in IUIs as well. Either way, you got your happy ending and that is amazing.


----------



## drsquid

i got free sperm from the sperm bank but the docs office took no responsibility even though id asked about testing a bunch of times and they kept blowing me off then saying they thiought i didnt want to etc. still pissed.


----------



## ttcbaby117

I just turned 37 on October 1st....I cant believe it..We started trying when I was 34. Its all just so crazy. TBH I am afraid to wait to long because of my age but it might just be that way because we do not have the funds to do this right now.

The consult with my dr was postponed till 4:30 est so I am waiting for her to call now. I will let you ladies know what she says.

Thanks again for all of the information and for taking the time out to share.


----------



## drsquid

ttc- im 39 btw if that reassures you at all


----------



## SashimiMimi

TTCbaby did you get the chance to speak with your doctor?


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks yes it is reassuring....my dr is speaking to me about IVF now...she really wants to be aggressive which I like...but we are going to try IUI one more time in december and if that doesnt work then IVF in Feb. She suggested a short protocol which I am happy with adn that would entail starting gonal f on cd 3 until ER, which usually about 10 days and then ET 5 days after that. So that is our plan for now...we will see what happens from now until then! thank you again ladies for sharing so much of yourselves it has really helped me.


----------



## SashimiMimi

I'm so glad! It's great to have a plan in motion. Your protocol sounds very similar to what I did, except I did a 3 day transfer which was appropriate for my individual case. 

Good luck! Please keep us posted!


----------



## drsquid

they generally base ET date on how many embryos you make and how they look. my doc kept saying he'd do a day 3 but i had 8 embryos that were 8-10 cell so we went to day 5. the only real reason to wait longer is to sort out which are the better embryos if you have a bunch of good ones. statistically there is no increased or decreased success rate


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks ladies! Dr Squid did you do a long protocol or a short one like I was recommended?

Sashimi - did you only take gonal f in the begining of your cycle? What drugs did you end up taking?


----------



## SashimiMimi

I'm in Canada, so the drug names might be a little different here, but I'll tell you exactly what I did. I started taking birth control pills on July 29 (which was weird after being off of it for so long). Then I began Lupron injections on August 3rd and stopped BCP on Aug 9.

On Aug 13, I got some sort of AF which lasted for about 2-3 days. I stayed on the Lupron all the way through, and then began the stimulating injections on Aug 15 which was Puregon mixed with Repronex. (Puregon is similar to Gonal-F, I believe.) 

I stopped all the injections on Aug 24 and had to do the Ovidrel (ovulation trigger) late that night to time the ovulation properly. Retrieval was Aug 26, transfer was Aug 29. 

I took a week off work, told them I had a surgery scheduled and received a doctor's note confirming I was having a medical procedure and needed time off. I did a HPT 11 days past transfer and for the first time in my life it was positive. I went for the official blood test 14dpt and they confirmed it was true. 

Oh, and I should mention during the TWW and all the way through up until week 12 of pregnancy, I did progesterone injections and took estrogen pills. Hope this all helps!


----------



## drsquid

i did long. i started lupron mid may. i extending the wait to start stims cause i wanted to aim for egg retrieval june 11 (i was gonna be in court for two weeks instead of work so icould more easily take a day off). started stims june 1st (i think, damn phone calender wipes itself for some reason). ER ended up being june 13. took that day off court. went out to lunch that day with no problem felt fine. back to court the next day. june 18 did my transfer. right after transfer i hopped up, went to the bathroom then got on public trans to court. i was doing PIO shots however i turned out to be allergic to them and switched to crinone (only to discover i didnt need that either, unmedicated my progesterone was 259)


----------



## fisher640

Def keep us posted TTC!
:hugs:


----------



## drsquid

oh and i forgot.. .stims i took was menopur and gonal f


----------



## Bma11

Hi ladies, just read the whole thread and I must say I am teary eyed yet so very hopeful. I'm 26, TTC for 16 months. 2 cycles of clomid and IUI. BFN. Starting a new cycle this coming week with bravelle and IUI. So, happy to know about the positivity thing not really mattering. My hubby is 41 and has 2 kids from previous marriage all natural, makes me feel even crappier some days. If this cycle doesn't work we have decided to take a break from doctor. And I'm not too sure about doing ivf. I'm so nervous about the intramuscular shots, just gives me anxiety. :( I know it would be worth it, but I'm still unsure. Especially, because its not guaranteed. Paying so much for a 30% chance... Did any of you finance Ivf? Was it even a possibility? I'm currently already out $3,100 about to be 5400(with the 3rd iui) and another $5400 would cover most of the ivf, so weighing options as well if I can just get over anxiety of the shots. Any advice it anything would be greatly appreciated. So happy for each of you!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

How many embies did you ladies transfer back???? Sorry I know I am a bag of questions but it is really helping to get the real story from ladies who have done this.

BMA - I am right there with ya....I will be doing my second iui and wondering if just going straight to I've would be cheaper..it is a tough decision.


----------



## SashimiMimi

TTCBaby: It is my absolute pleasure to answer as many questions as you need. I felt it really helped me to reach out to other women who had done IVF before going through with mine. Well, I only had 1 embryo transferred because that's all I had out of the 15 eggs retrieved. I couldn't believe we had such a lousy fertilization result AND with nothing to freeze! I figured if this round didn't work we could at least do a FET, but no... it came down to everything was riding on that one little embryo. BUT, it worked. Sometimes I'm still in shock and can't believe this is real even though I'll be 14 weeks tomorrow.

BMA11: I just got teary eyed readying that you were teary eyed. It's such a struggle, I know. My OH actually got a g/f pregnant when he was in his early 20s. They had been dating for 3 months and she missed 1 pill. For ages it infuriated me that my husband and someone else got pregnant so easily. The g/f opted to have the pregnancy terminated and for months I worried that it might have been my OH's only chance to have children. Also don't worry about the shots, they are surprisingly painless. The needles are so thin you can't even feel it going in. As someone who hate needles, I felt like quite the rock star when I could easily do the injections on my own. My OH would offer to help, but he also hates needles and his hands would shake!!!

Also, I believe the odds with IVF are quite a bit higher... about 65% at least. At least that is what my research has told me and what my doctor told us when we went forward with the procedure. Now it could be different in individual cases, but I do know that IUI has about 15-20% chance of being successful (just slightly higher than a natural BFP). I think it's worth it to try IUI a couple of times, but it does get very expensive. And yes, the IVF is very expensive. As I mentioned in a previous post, I was lucky to find out that my work benefits covered the cost of the drugs. So having $4,000 knocked off my $11,000 bill was quite helpful. Even if it hadn't worked, I still think it would have been worth it. I would have spent the rest of my life thinking what if. For me, I knew I had to try everything humanly possible to have my own baby. 

Also, something else I forgot to mention is that I did acupuncture throughout the entire IVF cycle. I believe this really helped and my acupuncturist came to the transfer and did a session with me both before and after. I also saw a fertility hypnotist to help me get past a lot of the emotional blocks from all the failed IUIs. My third failed IUI absolutely crushed me and whenever I would think about it, I would break down into tears. The hypnosis session really helped with that.

It was basically like a meditation, where I pictured myself on a beach writing all my negative thoughts in the sand with a stick and then the ocean waves coming up and washing all those negative words away. I would also say positive affirmations to myself before bed. However, after the fact that we only had 1 embryo all that positivity went out the window and I spent the entire TWW being bitter and jaded! 

Let me know if you have any more questions. Happy to help as always! :)


----------



## Bma11

SashimiMimi said:


> TTCBaby: It is my absolute pleasure to answer as many questions as you need. I felt it really helped me to reach out to other women who had done IVF before going through with mine. Well, I only had 1 embryo transferred because that's all I had out of the 15 eggs retrieved. I couldn't believe we had such a lousy fertilization result AND with nothing to freeze! I figured if this round didn't work we could at least do a FET, but no... it came down to everything was riding on that one little embryo. BUT, it worked. Sometimes I'm still in shock and can't believe this is real even though I'll be 14 weeks tomorrow.
> 
> BMA11: I just got teary eyed readying that you were teary eyed. It's such a struggle, I know. My OH actually got a g/f pregnant when he was in his early 20s. They had been dating for 3 months and she missed 1 pill. For ages it infuriated me that my husband and someone else got pregnant so easily. The g/f opted to have the pregnancy terminated and for months I worried that it might have been my OH's only chance to have children. Also don't worry about the shots, they are surprisingly painless. The needles are so thin you can't even feel it going in. As someone who hate needles, I felt like quite the rock star when I could easily do the injections on my own. My OH would offer to help, but he also hates needles and his hands would shake!!!
> 
> Also, I believe the odds with IVF are quite a bit higher... about 65% at least. At least that is what my research has told me and what my doctor told us when we went forward with the procedure. Now it could be different in individual cases, but I do know that IUI has about 15-20% chance of being successful (just slightly higher than a natural BFP). I think it's worth it to try IUI a couple of times, but it does get very expensive. And yes, the IVF is very expensive. As I mentioned in a previous post, I was lucky to find out that my work benefits covered the cost of the drugs. So having $4,000 knocked off my $11,000 bill was quite helpful. Even if it hadn't worked, I still think it would have been worth it. I would have spent the rest of my life thinking what if. For me, I knew I had to try everything humanly possible to have my own baby.
> 
> Also, something else I forgot to mention is that I did acupuncture throughout the entire IVF cycle. I believe this really helped and my acupuncturist came to the transfer and did a session with me both before and after. I also saw a fertility hypnotist to help me get past a lot of the emotional blocks from all the failed IUIs. My third failed IUI absolutely crushed me and whenever I would think about it, I would break down into tears. The hypnosis session really helped with that.
> 
> It was basically like a meditation, where I pictured myself on a beach writing all my negative thoughts in the sand with a stick and then the ocean waves coming up and washing all those negative words away. I would also say positive affirmations to myself before bed. However, after the fact that we only had 1 embryo all that positivity went out the window and I spent the entire TWW being bitter and jaded!
> 
> Let me know if you have any more questions. Happy to help as always! :)



You are a blessing, I'm so happy you are pregnant! 
Thank you for your response, I honestly feel better about the shots! So far with all the clomid, ovidrel, endometrin, bravelle my insurance has picked up a lot and I'm only out 190$. So, I will have to call and see about ivf and meds! I am thinking about going to an acupuncturist as well. I have a follow up consult with my RE Monday so I'm going to ask him everything under the sun!! And in the end, no amount of money is a waste, it just sure feels like it when you put so much time and effort and its not working. My poor hubby does not understand why it's not working. He wants me to ask the doctor that even when I've told him that they did their part now my body has to do its.. Lol men!! 
Not to mention my step daughter asking me everytime I see her, "when am I going to have a baby" lol they want a sister. :) anyways. Thank you again. I'm sure ill be back to ask questions...


----------



## SashimiMimi

No problem, Bma. I know for me IVF felt like a huge gamble. It was honestly like playing roulette or something and it was really unsettling. But like I said, I would have always wondered if I hadn't tried. 

That' great that your insurance has covered so much with the drugs already. Hopefully they will continue to cover some of the cost if you choose to go forward with IVF. It's tough when people continually ask you "when" you are going to have a baby or when you see lots of people around you snapping their fingers and getting a BFP. I started TTC in July 2011 as well and know what a long road all of this is. 

Good luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow I just got back on here after a busy weekend and I was looking into trying some acupuncture...and here you ladies are talking about it...so now of course I have questions.


Did you start the acupuncture BEFORE your IVF cycle or just during the important times in the cycle? I will only be able to do acupuncture from cd 8 till right after my IUI because I will come back to where I live...Acupunture is not available here.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hi TTCbaby. If I recall correctly, I did an acupuncture around CDs 5-7, then again at ovulation and again during the TWW. I think you would be okay to start at CD8.

Keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh ok thanks! I sent off an email to the acupuncture center that my RE recommends and we will see what she says!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hope you were able to work everything out with the acupuncturist, TTCbaby. I know in my own case it really helped relax me as I was a nervous wreck throughout the whole process!


----------



## ttcbaby117

well we are going to try and see each other on cd8 when I arrive...one time around IUI time...and then right after the IUI and before i head home...so lets hope that will help! It is very expensive so me and DH are trying to see if we can even afford to do it. The acupuncturist I contacted was specifically to fertility but my cousin is currently in the program and she said she can do the treatments but they wont be fertility related. She will only do just basic relaxation acupuncture...so that might be our only option as it is free. So we will see!


----------



## StayHopeful

Hi ladies, mind if I join? I found out this week that my 3rd IUI failed. Now we're looking at IVF, but it will take us at least until this summer to save up for it. I'm just emotionally exhausted. And I know I want to do IVF but the cost and actual procedure are kind of overwhelming.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Ttcbaby: I saw a fertility acupuncturist and she mostly did relaxing points as well as a few in my abdomen and legs for uterine circulation. I think the most important thing is for you to relax, so of you are worried about the cost, etc., go with your cousin for the acupuncture. When will you start the whole IUI procedure? I'll be thinking of you and sending lots of positivity!!!

Stayhopeful: Welcome! I'm sorry about your third IUI failing, I know how devastating it is. When my third one failed it absolutely broke me and I couldn't even think about it without completely breakin down into tears. I had to take a TTC break to get emotionally ready for IVF. OH and I went away and took a break from all the fertility appointments and fertility drugs, I think it really helped. I was also completely overwhelmed by the thought of IVF, but it wasn't so bad. In hindsight it was rather easy, it was just the emotional part that was hard. It's a big step, but I think having a break until summer is not such a bad thing. I found a real life fertility support group and it really helped to connect with other women in the same boat. All the best to you!!


----------



## fisher640

Good luck stayinghopeful. It's such a depressing process all if this. I think I spent most of the last year pretty significantly depressed over infertility. 
:hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

Thanks, ladies. I took this IUI failing pretty hard, but now I'm just trying to look forward. Honestly, in some ways it's almost a relief to take a break for a few weeks. I feel like the entire last year has revolved around TTC. Now we're still trying and we're saving for IVF, but my life isn't revolving around doctor's appointments this month. And I'm starting to get hopeful about IVF.

Those of you who have been through IVF, what injectible med did you use? My doctor will use gonal f and I'm wondering about cost, side effects, etc. Also, my doctor recommended accupuncture and we're starting to look into it. How many times per week do I need to go?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sashimi - thanks for the help...I spoke to my cousin and she is going to do my acupuncture for me. I am excited to try something else. In about a week af will be here and I will start my fert drugs...I believe we are trying for the IUI around December 22nd.

Stay - so sorry to hear about your IUI failing...I am about to start IUI number 2 and I was devastated after the last one didnt work. I also feel the same way about IVF...but the ladies here have really calmed my nerves about it. IF this is what we need to do to have our lil one then I say bring it on. Of course it took me a while to get to that point in believing that doing IVF is ok and that your baby will be healthy...at the end of the day...does it really matter what you had to do to get your lil one as long as you do get him/her? If this next IUI doesnt work for me then I will be trying for IVF next year. Of course, like you, I will have to save up for it. I believe I found a cheap place for the meds it is ivfmeds.com....they are out of the UK and they need 6 weeks to get the meds to you but I have found they are cheaper. Also you can try fertilityfreedom.com. Lastly, I have used gonal f for my IUI and will do it this cycle again. Also my dr said that is the same drug she woudl use for me shoudl I need IVF. I was ok on them and I didnt have any crazy s/e to speak of. Good luck hun and enjoy your lil break...sometimes us LTTTC need those breaks to keep our sanity!


----------



## Sunshine24

Hi Ladies-

I googled 3rd failed IUI and what next and was directed to this thread.

I found out last week that my 3rd IUI, 2nd on injectibles ( Gonal ) failed. :bfn::nope:

I took the first two failures okay, but not this one. I could barely stop sobbing. Ugh. Then this weekend was my nieces 2nd bday party and my sister is pregnant again. UGH. So happy for them, but just so hard on me.

Then, when I went back for baseline last week to see if/how we wanted to start again I had a huge cyst that developed as a result of the meds. I am now on BCP to hopefully shrink my cysts by my appt this Friday ( Dec 7th ). If the cysts is smaller/ gone I have the option to do another IUI, do injectibles with TI, or take time off.

I am 31, DH is 40 and he is eager to get a move on. We have been married 3 yrs, TTC 1.5++ and are unexplained. No other children.

I have a LAP scheduled in Feb so part of me wants to wait until that is over to see if there are any problems, but part of me wants to try IUI #4 to maybe avoid the lap all together.

Any support or encouraging stories would be great!

What would you do? Wait for the lap to try another IUI? ( They dont suspect any issues but the lap is just to make sure. ) Try just w meds between now and then? Try totally on our own?

We have 2 more IUIs covered totally by insurance and then 3 IVF's if we decide to do that covered as well ( wont make that decision until I know what lap finds... )

Advice? Help? Positivity?

Good luck to all of you! :hugs:


----------



## Bma11

Sunshine24 said:


> Hi Ladies-
> 
> I googled 3rd failed IUI and what next and was directed to this thread.
> 
> I found out last week that my 3rd IUI, 2nd on injectibles ( Gonal ) failed. :bfn::nope:
> 
> I took the first two failures okay, but not this one. I could barely stop sobbing. Ugh. Then this weekend was my nieces 2nd bday party and my sister is pregnant again. UGH. So happy for them, but just so hard on me.
> 
> Then, when I went back for baseline last week to see if/how we wanted to start again I had a huge cyst that developed as a result of the meds. I am now on BCP to hopefully shrink my cysts by my appt this Friday ( Dec 7th ). If the cysts is smaller/ gone I have the option to do another IUI, do injectibles with TI, or take time off.
> 
> I am 31, DH is 40 and he is eager to get a move on. We have been married 3 yrs, TTC 1.5++ and are unexplained. No other children.
> 
> I have a LAP scheduled in Feb so part of me wants to wait until that is over to see if there are any problems, but part of me wants to try IUI #4 to maybe avoid the lap all together.
> 
> Any support or encouraging stories would be great!
> 
> What would you do? Wait for the lap to try another IUI? ( They dont suspect any issues but the lap is just to make sure. ) Try just w meds between now and then? Try totally on our own?
> 
> We have 2 more IUIs covered totally by insurance and then 3 IVF's if we decide to do that covered as well ( wont make that decision until I know what lap finds... )
> 
> Advice? Help? Positivity?
> 
> Good luck to all of you! :hugs:

So sorry to hear about your failed cycles and cyst. 
I too, have a 2 year old nephew and my sister is pregnant just this past month ... I am happy for her, but at the same time I wish it was me with the good news. 

That is so awesome you have IUI and ivf covered!!! That takes a lot of stress off of you! 

I probably would do the remaining IUI's that are covered by insurance and then move on to ivf. Personally I am in my 2WW wait from third IUI. If this fails I'm on a break to save for ivf. But my insurance doesn't cover any of these procedures just a good portion of the meds.


----------



## Sunshine24

Thank you! Sounds like we are in similar boats. Best of luck to you, stay in touch!


----------



## fisher640

I'd do the rest of the IUIs first before the lap. I assume you've had all the other testing HSG etc? I never had a lap, my doctor said they're not really helpful if there's not a specific issue, even if they find endometriosis apparently removing that only ups fertility a little bit and its not permenant. 

My 5th IUI finally worked, I didn't have anything covered by insurance though so I had a bit more motivation to exhaust all the lower cost things first. We're unexplained infertility If that helps.


----------



## Sunshine24

fisher640 said:


> I'd do the rest of the IUIs first before the lap. I assume you've had all the other testing HSG etc? I never had a lap, my doctor said they're not really helpful if there's not a specific issue, even if they find endometriosis apparently removing that only ups fertility a little bit and its not permenant.
> 
> My 5th IUI finally worked, I didn't have anything covered by insurance though so I had a bit more motivation to exhaust all the lower cost things first. We're unexplained infertility If that helps.

Congrats!!! 5th time was the charm! Thank you for your input and experience, please keep your fx for me that I have good news like yours to share soon too. I find out this Friday ( 7th ) if we can even proceed ahead with a 4th IUI this month or if we have to totally sit the whole thing out because of a cyst. I'm hoping BCP will shrink it enough.....


----------



## StayHopeful

Good luck, sunshine! I agree, I would go ahead and do the IUI. I've heard the same thing about LAP procedures.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Fisher - I am not sure if I asked you this before..but in your failed IUI's did you get more than one follie? I only ask because I guess apart of me is wondering why my iui didnt work with such great numbers....as you can see in my siggy....maybe I have a fertilization issue is what I have been thinking...which I guess only IVF will remedy. Anyway, I will try this IUI in December but I am not feeling all that hopeful.


----------



## fisher640

ttcbaby117 said:


> Fisher - I am not sure if I asked you this before..but in your failed IUI's did you get more than one follie? I only ask because I guess apart of me is wondering why my iui didnt work with such great numbers....as you can see in my siggy....maybe I have a fertilization issue is what I have been thinking...which I guess only IVF will remedy. Anyway, I will try this IUI in December but I am not feeling all that hopeful.

There's actually a whole thread "IUI reference numbers" with tons of pages if u want to look. I posted all my numbers then when they happened, so I just went back to look cause I don't remember: 

Here's my post from the end of July:

"Hi Ladies! It's been months since I've posted but wanted to give an official update for the benefit of the reference list. I finally got my first every BFP (confirmed with a beta) on IUI #5, our 4th with Clomid 50... Here's the tally:

Married '06, Quit BCP 3/08, NTNP '09, TTC 3/10
Diagnosis = Unexplained Infertility
IUI#1 12/4/11 Unmed: BFN (1 follie, 3.2mil)
IUI#2 4/20/12 Clomid50: BFN (2 follies, 12.3mil)
IUI#3 5/17/12 Clomid50: BFN (3 follies, 17mil)
IUI#4 6/12/12 Clomid50: BFN (1 follie, 35mil)
IUI#5 7/7/12 Clomid50: (no ultrasound, 11mil)

I got the BFP the night of the 17th, so 10dpiui, and my beta 14dpiui was 214, I'm waiting for Monday now to check for doubling."

I don't know of that's helpful or not. Of course the month it worked I didn't have an ultrasound so I don't know how many follies there were. Because of course. If I had to guess I would say only one or two, that month I had three I was super uncomfortable. The second cycle that there was only one, there was a second but it was much smaller so the consensus on B&B was not to count it.


----------



## fisher640

I was having the same thoughts after the June cycle failed. I was like "you know, this is dumb were just doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result." I kind of decided that we should save up to move on to IVF because even though its not a "diagnostic test" I was like "maybe they'll be able to see if none of them are fertilizing or if they don't progress and maybe then well have a better idea of what's going on in there." So I scheduled my "what's the next step appointment" with the FS but she couldn't see us til August, so... They'll do as many clomid/IUI cycles as we want so I was like "I guess it's better than just BDing if there's more than one egg" (I just started a new job July 2nd so I wasn't sure I'd even be able to be off for an IUI -- we didn't do trigger shots or anything, my clinic bases IUIs on home OPK tests, so there's no way to control the date or anything)


----------



## ttcbaby117

hmmm that is interesting...thank you! could you give m the link to that other thread with the stats on it? i would love to check them out! thanks again!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hi Sunshine! I totally can relate to how you feel. There is something about that third fail that is absolutely heartbreaking and devastating on so many fronts, you just feel like you'll fall to pieces. I was in the same boat as you back in May:
IUI #1: natural, 1 follicle BFN
IUI #2: femara, 2 follicles BFN
IUI #3: puregon injections, 5 follicles BFFN

I thought to myself if there were 5 eggs and it didn't work, how will it ever? I also had a lap booked for July, but it didn't feel right to me. After the 3rd fail, OH and I went to Hawaii, took a break from TTC and reconnected as a couple. It was nice to eat and drink whatever I wanted and step away from the cycle monitoring chaos. I knew doing the lap did not feel right to me, so I booked a meeting with my doctor. Some additional tests showed that I have a low ovarian reserve, which means my ovaries function as someone who is much older than 31. I was referred straight into IVF and told to skip the lap.

As I've said in other posts on this thread, it was terrifying and seemed like such a huge step that I wasn't ready for but I'm glad I went for it. I had 15 eggs retrieved, 3 fertilized and 1 made good quality embryo made it to transfer. One died, and one was very poor quality but transferred anyway along with the good egg. This indicated that I have poor egg quality which was probably the problem all along.BUT that one little embryo survived and I am so thankful every single day to be 16 weeks along. Sometimes I still can't believe it.

I think it's fantastic that you get so many of these procedures covered. I'm in Canada and while all the ultrasounds and blood tests are covered, some of the drugs and the actual procedures are not. So I spent $11,000 on IVF and it felt like a gamble. So I agree with the ladies, don't rush into the lap if you aren't ready. I would continue with the IUIs and then assess if you want to move on to IVF.

A friend of mine that I met on these boards did the lap and a hysteroscopy. She had stage 5 endo, had it all removed and got a BFP on her first try after the surgery. She had been ttc for 14 months. But they could tell she had endo before the surgery, so I think if they haven't detected endo for you chances are you don't have it.

My SIL did 4 IUIs. She was also just broken over the 3rd fail. She was gearing up for IVF and threw in the towel halfway through the 4th round of IUIs, so she didn't do the two inseminations back to back.... She did just one, didn't go back the next day and proceeded to do everything wrong during the TWW. She drank wine, trained for a marathon, ate whatever she wanted. Well that turned out to be a BFP and she conceived my niece! She literally fell off her chair when the clinic called to tell her it had worked. My niece is now a happy healthy 4 year old and my SIL now looks back and says she is glad she had the fails because my niece wouldn't be who she is today. 

So I guess the moral of my ramblings is that for all the ladies in here dealing with failed fertility procedures, you WILL get your BFPs. The tough part is you just don't know when and my heart really goes out to you. I think this whole infertility experience makes us stronger and we will all be better mothers because of it.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Fisher - I found the link...thanks for the reference....I will be reading this one for a while ;)


----------



## Redhead7211

Hi ladies,

I'd like to commiserate with you all. I have had 5 failed IUI's as you can see from the siggy. Last cycle was my first cycle with injectables which left me with a cyst, so I'm out this cycle. 

I can totally relate to your stories and am so glad I stumbled on this thread. My husband tries to sympathize with me, but I feel like there's no possible way he can understand how I feel. My RE is always optimistic about my ability to get pregnant, and continued to be today. I just feel like if it hasn't happened after 5 times, when will it happen? And if I continue to have failed IUI's, why would it be any different with IVF? The thought of spending so much money on IVF when it may not work makes me very nervous. 

Glad I found you all!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hi Redhead, I felt the same way as you... That IVF wouldn't work after so many failed IUIs. The thing about IVF is that it reveals much about what's going on with your fertility, and in my case the basic tests didn't show that I had an egg quality issue. I only got 1 good embryo out of IVF and that was enough to result in a BFP.

Infertility is a lonely road and it was hard for my OH to sympathize as well. I started to feel like a shell of a person and I didn't want to see anyone because our friends constantly asked if we were pregnant yet, did we have any news and my IUIs were failing because I wasnt relaxing. It infuriated me. 

Please don't lose hope. You will get your BFP!


----------



## tlm

Redhead, I will echo what Sashimi said. Ivf gives your doctor so much more information about what is going on in your body. When they can examine the eggs and sperm and how and if they connect sometimes they can determine the problem. 

I did 4 iui's all with clomid and trigger shot post lap and hysteroscopy. They removed stage 3 endo (which we had no idea I had) and 2 uterine fibroids. My RE thought he found the problem and maybe he did, but four cycles later and no BFP I made the decision I couldn't go throough the emotional roller coaster of iui anymore and we moved on to ivf. 

I didn't quite respond to stimming as my RE expected and only produced 9 follicles which in turn only 3 eggs were retrieved! My doctor isn't quite sure why I responded this way, but I too wonder about low ovarian reserve. Long story shirt, I had 3 good eggs which all fertilized naturally and were out back in a 3 day transfer! Two stuck and I am expecting twins!! My theory is that I either wasn't producing an egg every month or that there was something preventing fertilization to occur. The fact that I had 100% fertilization rate is really pretty rare, I think that once dh sperm and my eggs got together they knew what to do! That's just my two cents, for what it's worth!

No one can prepare you for this journey! But I will tell you that you learn a lot about yourself, your mate, and your relationship! I believe the process has made dh and I closer and has given us much insight into each other! 

Good luck to you!!


----------



## Blue12

I wondered if it is ok to stop by here. I am having trouble coping right now. I am on both sides of the story. Ivf can be what you need after iui's but there isn't a guarantee that ivf will work. I am really having trouble coping with the thought of going through another ivf/icsi - for a chance and not a guarantee


----------



## ttcbaby117

I agree blue...it is a huge step with alot working against you...but all we can do is try....what happens if we dont try????? Nothing I would imagine. I completely understand what you are saying about the down sides of IVF...that possible BFN, a miscarriage, an unhealthy child? They are scary things to think about after you have invested yourself into something so entirely with no guarantee. I am looking at possibly doing IVF early next year and those fears are in my head...and they are valid scary thoughts...but again, what else is there to do.....I want my lil one enough to risk the horrible potential pain because the pain of not having one hurts too..I guess we are damned if we do and damned if we dont. Just my 2 cents I guess sorry for being so depressing.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hi Blue, I felt all those same things about IVF. I agree with what Ttcbaby said... Only way to fail for sure is if you don't try it at all. The other thug is that you learn so much more about your fertility health when they can physically examine sperm/egg interaction. I had no idea about my poor egg quality prior to the IVF process. 

Still I think it's perfectly normal to feel what you are feeling. I was totally reluctant to go through with it, I had so many doubts and I was not excited at all. But I'm sure glad I did it when I did it! All the best to you!!

Ttcbaby how is it going? Have you started the IUI?


----------



## Trulyoo

Hi Ladies, I hope I can join you........I was googling my failed IUI's and after stumbling onto this thread and reading your stories, I think this is the group of ladies for me!

I also recently failed my second IUI and it has been so hard. The day AF came, I cried and just fell into a depression. Why doesn't this process work?, I keep asking. My DH was so sad too. 

Our story is this.....we've been trying for a little over 1.5 years, been married for 2.5 years. I'm 34, DH is 33. Every test came out fine. Unexplained I guess, and when we found out we were okay, we kept trying on our own again for while. But it didn't work still and finally I had enough, and went in for my first treatment in October. It didn't work (50mg of clomid and trigger shot then IUI). I was really sad but then picked myself back up for November IUI. But then when that recently failed, I was numb. I can't believe I'm going to be on my third IUI cycle. DH says he wants to try three more IUI's before thinking about IVF. But I don't understand how you can keep doing the same thing and hope that something works. I'm taking a break this month for the holidays, but come January, I'll be starting IUI #3. I really feel I need to ask for a higher dose of clomid or do it with injectables. 

Anyway, reading all of your stories really helps me dig out of my hole. To feel like I am not alone makes me feel so much better already. I have the very same fears as all of you. I am so scared of IVF and like others, we have to pay for IVF out of pocket so the financial burden is high. But what if I have problems only IVF can overcome? All these worries, all these questions. Yet no answers to why? Why me, why us, when all else seems normal? 

Thanks for letting me rant and thank you ladies for being so supportive to one another, you don't know how many strangers you are touching....like myself.


----------



## Redhead7211

I understand how all of you ladies are feeling! I have thought of the benefits of IVF and getting to look at my egg quality to see what's going on. I just keep thinking of what my RE's say-that IUI does work and gets women pregnant...

Truly-I'm taking this month off too. Maybe your RE will have a new plan for you. I know mine was trying to take a less aggressive approach with me to make sure I won't overstimulate-maybe yours is doing the same? I did many cycles of Clomid and was glad to be off of it! 

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Trulyoo

Your right, Redhead. In my case, my FS did want to be conservative because I ovulate on my own. But still, I don't think I have big enough follicles.........they've always been under 20mm. I think injectables might help this.....


----------



## Bma11

The thought of doing IVF with no guarantee of a baby is so scary. But you know what I've come to the conclusion like TTC baby and sashimimimi say: it hurts so bad not being able to have a baby that you just have to try every route!!! And I'm going to, I'm going to have to finance Ivf but oh well! I want my baby! It's all I've ever wanted. 

My sister and I work in a big city and are both in the beauty industry. The women wait until mid thirties to have babies & then have to do IVF. My sister knows someone who has done it multiple times to just have ONE baby. But she said all that money and tears doesn't even matter when she had that baby! And can't you just feel that in your heart and gut to be true? I have a client who was 33, did ivf and had beautiful healthy twins!!! It's stories like hers and sashimi's that make me still keep pushing forward to gain my :bfp:!!!!!!! 

I pray we all are strong enough to push forward & be hopeful and happy during this emotional roller coaster. I pray we get our BFP. :hugs:


----------



## Trulyoo

Thanks for the insight Bma. It's very true.......in the end when you have your baby, all that money that was spent doesn't even matter. Somehow, I have a feeling IVF is the way I'll have my baby. Putting off a baby to do everything else sounded just fine at the time, but I guess I'm paying for it now. There are always consequences to every action. :(


----------



## Bma11

Well, I definitely thinks is pure crap that we are responsible adults and say, " I'm not 100% ready because of this, this and that". And put off having a baby because that's just how selfless we are and then it comes back to bite us in the booty! We should be rewarded for being responsible adults who really put the baby first, by not having one when not ready. So, I know how you feel but let's not feel like that! We are great people who will have a baby one way or another. :)


----------



## SashimiMimi

Truly, I'm so sorry you have been through all these struggles. But at least every woman in here can relate! It still baffles me when you do these IUIs and everything is monitored and timed perfectly, and it STILL doesn't work! Yet there are people out there who get pregnant by accident? It just makes no sense. 

Well, I told the story of my SIL who LTTTC for 3 years, did 4 IUIs and was gearing up for IVF when the 4th one worked. OH and I have a friend who did 9 cycles of clomid to finally get a BFP. It's like why does it work that one time and none of the others? 

My RE brought up an interesting point with our IVF. We had 15 eggs retrieved, but only 1 embryo made it to transfer. So those 15 eggs represent 15 months of ovulation, so out of those 15 months I would have only had one decent egg. This explains why I wasn't able to conceive on my own and why none of my IUIs worked. Also IUIs can fail if the sperm and egg aren't meeting, which is often the case. But the good news is that ICSI when doing IVF can help. ICSI is when they physically inject the sperm into the egg. So as frustrating as it seems now, there are many, many options to help you. Don't lose hope!

Bma: I sent you a private message, hope you got it. I tried to response to your visitor message but my response was way too long. I wanted to say that I also worked in the beauty industry for many many years and wondered what you do? I often wanted to go back in time to tell my younger self to start TTCing earlier. I honestly don't know if it would made a difference if I had started trying at 25 as opposed to when I started at age 30. My OH and I weren't ready back then, and I think somehow even though infertility is a really crappy thing to go through, it has made me a better person who can truly value the really important things in life.


----------



## Trulyoo

Thanks Sashimi, you are like our coach on this forum, our mother hen :hugs:!

What you shared about the 15 eggs made the most sense to me than anything has so far. I've never thought of it that way. Total lightbulb going off!!!

I, too, feel like I'm just starting to scratch the surface of infertility treatments. There's lots more that can be done before this thing is really over. But I just hope, I hope to god, that something easier can just happen so that I don't have to go through IVF. If I must, I will. But for god sake, please just give me a break!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sashimi - wow what a great way to spell it out...15 eggs = 15 months of ttc....that is so true...I have been wondering myself why we can do everything perfect and have nothing wrong and it still doesnt work. That is a question that I have been mulling over since my IUI failed. 

I know I started ttc a bit late....I started at 34. Me and DH only met each other at 30 and we got married 3 years later....He is the only man I have ever wanted to have a baby with so it wasnt possible to have one earlier. I guess maybe if I would have met him earlier then yes...but other than that then no it wasnt possible.

I am on my second day of femara....I will start gonal F on Monday when I get to Florida and hopefully IUI on Friday and Saturday of next week. If this doesnt work then I will be saving for IVF.


----------



## Rona

Hi,

I just reading the post and congrats on your pregnancy Sashimi. I am in the same boat, 9 cycles of failed clomid, 3 failed IUIs, and took me a year to gather information to start my IVF. Finally I found a place that willing to finance without any bank or financial institution in NY. I choose to pay 12 months without interest for 3 cycles in the package, includes ICSI, FET (if any left to freeze), free storage for one year. 

Even after the flight, food and hotel, still cheaper than my local IVF which can cost me $15K per cycle. I purchased at NY $7500 for 3 cycles. I determined and did everything few months to get discounts and free meds. I asked the clinic for the free donation meds...and was lucky enough that I have it totally free on my first cycle and some left overs for my 2nd cycle.

I failed the 1st IVF, but on the 2nd one I have the miracle. Transfer 4 embryos and 1 stuck. For those still trying, do not give up. There are ways and good luck.


----------



## Bma11

Rona said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just reading the post and congrats on your pregnancy Sashimi. I am in the same boat, 9 cycles of failed clomid, 3 failed IUIs, and took me a year to gather information to start my IVF. Finally I found a place that willing to finance without any bank or financial institution in NY. I choose to pay 12 months without interest for 3 cycles in the package, includes ICSI, FET (if any left to freeze), free storage for one year.
> 
> Even after the flight, food and hotel, still cheaper than my local IVF which can cost me $15K per cycle. I purchased at NY $7500 for 3 cycles. I determined and did everything few months to get discounts and free meds. I asked the clinic for the free donation meds...and was lucky enough that I have it totally free on my first cycle and some left overs for my 2nd cycle.
> 
> I failed the 1st IVF, but on the 2nd one I have the miracle. Transfer 4 embryos and 1 stuck. For those still trying, do not give up. There are ways and good luck.

Rona,

Thank you for sharing your experience. May I ask you how old you are and why they think your first IVF failed? I'm 26, and looking at IVF for my next option. I'm terrified to fail the first one. It's an incredible amount of money and time. My place guarantees ivf the second and subsequent cycles, we just have to pay everything besides physician fees which are almost 7,000 alone. It's a scary thing to here it didn't work the first time but awesome to hear it did the second time. My hubby is not convinced of ivf and for that we are having problems. He is 41 and has two kids. He just says we'll see, he's kinda pissed that I'm talking about it like I am because today I take my blood pregnancy test to see if this third IUI failed and he says I'm getting ahead of myself. Sorry for rambling, just have a lot on my mind. 

Congrats on your baby!!!! So happy for you!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Truly: :) I'm really glad I can help! Talking to other women who had been through IVF both IRL and online was the only thing that got me through it. And yes, that thing about the 15 eggs was like a light bulb for me too and made me feel a lot better about all the months of failing. 

Just remember that IVF isn't the last resort. There are usually other drug combinations or procedures that result in success as well. I met a wonderful woman on these boards who had also been LTTTC and she did the lap surgery, had endo removed and that resulted in a BFP right away. But yes, we all get to that point where we just want our break already!

ttcbaby: Good luck with the femara and gonal F. I have heard about a lot of women having success with that. I'll be thinking of you next weekend and keeping my fingers and toes crossed that you get your holiday BFP. 

Rona: Wow that is an amazing success story. It just proves that if you dig around enough you can find a way to make these procedures possible. The financial burden really adds to the stress for most couples, but you've proved there are ways around it. 

Bma: I'm sorry to hear that your OH isn't being overly supportive right now. I think my OH was pretty shocked when we were recommended for IVF. We thought we'd do a few more IUIs, maybe do the lap surgery and then suddenly we were told we should consider doing IVF ASAP. This was back at the end of July and he initially wanted to wait until December to get our heads around the whole idea. But I said no, that I couldn't sit around with something like that looming over my head for so many months so I just went for it in August. I think our husbands feel helpless in this situation, they can never know what it is like to have a body that betrays you month after month and there is no magic wand that they can wave to make it all better. I had to really sit OH down and say that all I needed was his support. There was nothing he could do to fix this, but that infertility is a lonely experience and I need him to just be there.


----------



## Bma11

Thanks sashimi! 

My THIRD IUI was confirmed negative a little while ago. I'm not okay, but I've got my health and faith. 
Can you believe someone opened fire at an elementary school in conneticut?!? Sickos. My heart hurts for them and the precious little lives lost that we know how freaking hard it is to even reproduce! Ugh.


----------



## Trulyoo

The shooting is depressing me. Those poor little children.........their parents and families during the holiday season. I just can't fathom...


----------



## Rona

Bma11 said:


> Rona said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experience. May I ask you how old you are and why they think your first IVF failed? I'm 26, and looking at IVF for my next option. I'm terrified to fail the first one. It's an incredible amount of money and time. My place guarantees ivf the second and subsequent cycles, we just have to pay everything besides physician fees which are almost 7,000 alone. It's a scary thing to here it didn't work the first time but awesome to hear it did the second time. My hubby is not convinced of ivf and for that we are having problems. He is 41 and has two kids. He just says we'll see, he's kinda pissed that I'm talking about it like I am because today I take my blood pregnancy test to see if this third IUI failed and he says I'm getting ahead of myself. Sorry for rambling, just have a lot on my mind.
> 
> Congrats on your baby!!!! So happy for you!
> 
> Hi Bma,
> 
> Sorry about your failed IUIs....I know its not easy, but hang in there.
> 
> I am 40 and you're on the good side, you still very young and it will happen :).
> 
> I think I failed the first IVF because I didn't stim long enough. Only about 8 - 9 days, so the eggs quality not so good. I transferred on Day 5 but on Day 4 all my embryos slow grow to compact Morulas only. It should be blast on Day 5. So I already kind of know that it not a good thing. I used Antagonists protocol with 150 each of Menopur and Bravelle.
> 
> On 2nd IVF I used Estrogen Priming Protocol (EPP), they doubled my dose to 300 each of Menopur and Bravelle. I stimmed longer, about 12 days. First one 5 eggs 5 fertilized, second IVF 6 retrieved and 4 fertilized. I asked my RE to transfer on Day 3 all 4 embryos on my 2nd IVF because I want them to be in me soon as possible. If you have a lot of eggs fertilized you may can wait until Day 5. So they can tweak the best of the best. But after my first failed IVF, I was so worry that they will slow grow again at Day 4. I think my persistence and told my RE what I want paid off. From 4 transferred 1 miracle make it. I am praying it a healthy pregnancy for me.
> 
> Good luck and baby dust.Click to expand...


----------



## Bma11

Thank you Rona. I pray you do have a happy and healthy 9 months and baby! 

I definitely will use your experience as a guide when consulting my dr on Wednesday.


----------



## LuckyW

Thanks Mimi and everyone else for this thread. 

I had 3 failed IUIs last year with an ob/gyn, so I sought out a fertility specialist. Turned out I had a polyp in the way. Once that got removed, the next IUI worked! 

But it didn't work out, I ended up losing. So back to IUIs.

And now there have been 3 more that didn't work.

I am pretty sad. I've had my chin up through the whole journey, even including the mmc, because I believed it was going to happen, eventually. Don't know why, just did. I suppose the "successful" IUI post hysteroscopy led me to believe I was plenty fertile, just the polyp had been in the way.

Also I've been positive because my partner has been great. He's come along to almost every ultrasound. He's made all the doctor visits bearable, almost fun. The whole thing has brought us closer together.

But I'm 42, not too far from 43. This last IUI not working out has hit me pretty hard. Like I need to face that this really might just never be. 

We'll be taking the next cycle off to just enjoy the holidays. And maybe my body needs a rest from all the exogenous hormones. The acupuncturist seemed to think a month off from all the drugs would be a good thing.

But it feels like we should consider calling it done, not meant to be. Then I could at least start moving on.


----------



## Bma11

LuckyW said:


> Thanks Mimi and everyone else for this thread.
> 
> I had 3 failed IUIs last year with an ob/gyn, so I sought out a fertility specialist. Turned out I had a polyp in the way. Once that got removed, the next IUI worked!
> 
> But it didn't work out, I ended up losing. So back to IUIs.
> 
> And now there have been 3 more that didn't work.
> 
> I am pretty sad. I've had my chin up through the whole journey, even including the mmc, because I believed it was going to happen, eventually. Don't know why, just did. I suppose the "successful" IUI post hysteroscopy led me to believe I was plenty fertile, just the polyp had been in the way.
> 
> Also I've been positive because my partner has been great. He's come along to almost every ultrasound. He's made all the doctor visits bearable, almost fun. The whole thing has brought us closer together.
> 
> But I'm 42, not too far from 43. This last IUI not working out has hit me pretty hard. Like I need to face that this really might just never be.
> 
> We'll be taking the next cycle off to just enjoy the holidays. And maybe my body needs a rest from all the exogenous hormones. The acupuncturist seemed to think a month off from all the drugs would be a good thing.
> 
> But it feels like we should consider calling it done, not meant to be. Then I could at least start moving on.

Hey there, sorry for your pain. We all know how you feel. :/
Is IVF not an option you are considering? I too, am taking a break to enjoy the holidays and wrap my head around IVF. I think not will be really good for us!!
Wish you well!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Rona - can you PM me the name of the fertility clinic you used in NY? If it was less that 15k for travel and the actual procedure, it might work out better for me than Florida.


----------



## LuckyW

Bma11 said:


> Hey there, sorry for your pain. We all know how you feel. :/
> Is IVF not an option you are considering? I too, am taking a break to enjoy the holidays and wrap my head around IVF. I think not will be really good for us!!
> Wish you well!!

Thanks.

I guess we are also trying to wrap our heads around IVF, as you say. Paying for it wouldn't be much fun, but we could probably manage it.

Just seems like such a long shot. The stats are my age are super bleak. Somehow I'd managed to keep cheerfully optimistic despite all the numbers, at least until now. Now I'm like "F, those numbers suck."

Also, have to say I'm not without worry about such a hyper-aggressive approach. Though at this point I've probably already shot myself up with all the fertility drugs that are involved in IVF anyway. So they'd be poking around my ovaries some too now, doesn't seem like such a huge step.

Hope you enjoy your break too. Thanks for being here, and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Rona

ttcbaby117 said:


> Rona - can you PM me the name of the fertility clinic you used in NY? If it was less that 15k for travel and the actual procedure, it might work out better for me than Florida.

Hi, I sent you the PM :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Rona, could you send me the name too?


----------



## Bma11

Lucky- understood! I wish you all the best!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Rona this pricing is about 3 k cheaper than my current RE....do you like the Dr? Are you comfortable there? I am going to price put my travel there as opposed to Florida and see if it would work out better.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Happy 2013 ladies! Just wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing. Hoping this year brings lots of BFPs!


----------



## Sunshine24

Happy New Year to you too!

My I have 1.5 days left in my 2ww from my 4th IUI and feel AF coming on.....I'm thinking it didnt work this time. I have a lap schedule in February and actually hope they find something that would explain all of this.

Anyone have a laparascopy procedure and then a successful IUI after? Our insurance will only pay for one more so I dont want to try again in January if they find something wrong in Feb!

There is, of course, still a tiny, tiny glimmer of hope right now since AF hasnt showed yet but I SWEAR it could be any second. Hope to make it to my bloodwork on Friday AM without her rearing her ugly head!


----------



## PinkPeony

Can I join the discussion ladies? I just had my 3rd failed IUI and I'm at a loss at what to do next. I know I can't handle going through another one this cycle and I think I need to take some time to figure out what my next step is. My FS recommended IUI bc we have motility problems but I just feel like after 3 it's clearly not working. I might try again in Feb and add some medication to the mix.... but I just don't know. 

Sunshine - sorry haven't had a lap but I know what you mean about wanting to wait till all the test results are in before going ahead with another. We're paying completely out of pocket for our IUI's so each one better count! Hope AF stays away for you so you don't have to worry about the lap at all!


----------



## Sunshine24

PinkPeony said:


> Can I join the discussion ladies? I just had my 3rd failed IUI and I'm at a loss at what to do next. I know I can't handle going through another one this cycle and I think I need to take some time to figure out what my next step is. My FS recommended IUI bc we have motility problems but I just feel like after 3 it's clearly not working. I might try again in Feb and add some medication to the mix.... but I just don't know.
> 
> Sunshine - sorry haven't had a lap but I know what you mean about wanting to wait till all the test results are in before going ahead with another. We're paying completely out of pocket for our IUI's so each one better count! Hope AF stays away for you so you don't have to worry about the lap at all!

Hi Pink-- I am so sorry for what you are going through and I do know how you feel! It's such an emotional roller coaster.

After my 3rd IUI I felt completely hopeless and asked me RE what the heck I should do next? 

I am open to IVF, surgery, adoption, ANYTHING--so she knew this when she responded that she really thinks IUI will work for most people....over time. That's the key ( and problem! ) It really only gives couples struggling with fertility like "normal" odds, which, sometimes can take a "normal" couple up to a year ( or more! ) to conceive. She said that persistence is key and sometimes riiiiight before you give up is when the miracle happens. I'm clinging to that!! Esp now with my bloods on Friday and AF on her way ( or so it seems )

She also did say though that a laparoscopy is a good idea when you have had 3+ IUI and no BFP. I know your factor is male though, so perhaps that would not be a good choice. In any case my RE said if you think that an IUI has like a 20% success rate each time you really can, in good faith, give it a go 5x before even getting concerned with the results.

Of course, none of us want to wait cycle after cycle and hear BFN, which is why I am doing the lap.

My fingers crossed for you. IT WILL HAPPEN. We have to believe. Please update us on what you do next.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Sunshine: Good luck with the 4th IUI. I had some major AF-type cramps after doing IVF and thought for sure it hadn't worked. I even had a bit of red spotting and it turned out to be a BFP, so fingers crossed for you.

I was also scheduled to do a lap after 3 fails, but doctor advised against it due to my low reserve. I have a friend who I met through BnB who did a lap and a hysteroscopy. They found endo and some cysts and removed them and she got a BFP naturally following the procedure. My RE said he has seen a lot of success after a lap because they can usually fix whatever it is that's not showing up on tests. 

Pink: Sorry to hear about your third fail... I don't know what it is about the third IUI failing, but I can completely relate. I was a mess after the third fail happened to me and it took me a very long time before I could come to terms with it. I can't quite figure out why some IUIs work and some don't. For some people it works on their first or second try and others it's the sixth or seventh. I guess just do what you need to do in order to support yourself emotionally and then find the best plan with your doctor going forward. But I know what it feels like to think that none of these things are ever going to work, but they will!!!


----------



## PinkPeony

Thanks so much Sunshine. I really needed to hear that. I wish my RE communicated like that to me. Every time I start to ask about what will be next if the IUI's don't work she's just like - be more positive!! OK sure but I just need to know what to expect. It's tough because we don't have the perspective that they do. They see a million ppl like us and they know most folks will get preg eventually but when your in the situation it feels like it'll never happen!


----------



## Sunshine24

SashimiMimi--Thank you so much!!! Your positive encouragement was much needed right now!!!


----------



## Sunshine24

PinkPeony said:


> Thanks so much Sunshine. I really needed to hear that. I wish my RE communicated like that to me. Every time I start to ask about what will be next if the IUI's don't work she's just like - be more positive!! OK sure but I just need to know what to expect. It's tough because we don't have the perspective that they do. They see a million ppl like us and they know most folks will get preg eventually but when your in the situation it feels like it'll never happen!

And Pink-- I know it will happen for you. It's so so hard sometimes, but I think about it this way---we have two choices.....give up or give it everything we've got!!!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hey PinkPeony I'm in Toronto as well. Do you mind if I ask where your RE is located? I went to Create.

I know what you mean about them trying to get you to be positive. When I asked about things way down the road like what if this never worked and asked about different scenarios, our RE would just make us stay focused on the present. I think they forgot how hard it is, which is why I think it's great to be able to connect online with other women who are going through or have gone through the same thing.


----------



## PinkPeony

Exactly!! That's exactly what mine says. She was like - look you don't want to have to go down those roads so don't think about it. Like she has a point... I can be excessively negative at times. But it gives me anxiety to not know what's next... you know? And after doing the same thing over and over and having the same result each time it gets really hard to think it's going to be different this time. Only takes that one time though of course. 

I'm at Lifequest by the way. Are you happy with Create in the end? They got you preg I can see so they did something right for sure (congrats btw). :thumbup:


----------



## Sunshine24

PinkPeony said:


> Exactly!! That's exactly what mine says. She was like - look you don't want to have to go down those roads so don't think about it. Like she has a point... I can be excessively negative at times. But it gives me anxiety to not know what's next... you know? And after doing the same thing over and over and having the same result each time it gets really hard to think it's going to be different this time. Only takes that one time though of course.
> 
> I'm at Lifequest by the way. Are you happy with Create in the end? They got you preg I can see so they did something right for sure (congrats btw). :thumbup:

I am the SAME way. I HATE not knowing what is next or what the plan is if something else doesnt work. It makes me super anxious. And sometimes I feel like that is why the universe is challenging me with this infertility journey---to teach me patience and to trust that things will work out. OK! Lesson learned! Time to finally work out! hahaha.


----------



## PinkPeony

OMG that's what I think too!! That I am supposed to learn that there are things in life that I just can't control - no matter how much effort I put in I can still fail because it's out of my hands. It's difficult bc you go through life being told the opposite - you know like work hard and believe in yourself and you can do anything blah blah. But guess what - you can have every doctor working on it, you can throw thousands of dollars at it, spend every waking hour thinking about it and sometimes it just aint happening. But I still think the time will be right eventually. It's just not on the timeline I've chosen and it's not up to me. Just got to keep carrying on because the only way to guarantee that you will fail is to not try right?


----------



## SashimiMimi

Pink: I actually loved Create, especially the particular doctor we saw there. The facility is wonderful and the staff do their best to accommodate everyone during cycle monitoring--which can be rather chaotic at times.

I really felt our RE cared and he was extremely results driven. When we started at Create I never imagined we would go the IVF route, but I'm glad we did! It's still hard to believe that I'm actually 20 weeks along and that this is actually happening after so many disappointments. I just found out that I'm having a boy and my grandmother expressed some gender disappointment over the holidays which really irritated me. I was like do you have any idea what we went through to achieve this little guy!?!?


----------



## Sunshine24

PinkPeony said:


> OMG that's what I think too!! That I am supposed to learn that there are things in life that I just can't control - no matter how much effort I put in I can still fail because it's out of my hands. It's difficult bc you go through life being told the opposite - you know like work hard and believe in yourself and you can do anything blah blah. But guess what - you can have every doctor working on it, you can throw thousands of dollars at it, spend every waking hour thinking about it and sometimes it just aint happening. But I still think the time will be right eventually. It's just not on the timeline I've chosen and it's not up to me. Just got to keep carrying on because the only way to guarantee that you will fail is to not try right?

Exactly! You seem to really be on the same page as me!! I hope this happens very soon for both of us, and until then, we just gotta keep plugging along. :thumbup:


----------



## Sunshine24

SashimiMimi said:


> Pink: I actually loved Create, especially the particular doctor we saw there. The facility is wonderful and the staff do their best to accommodate everyone during cycle monitoring--which can be rather chaotic at times.
> 
> I really felt our RE cared and he was extremely results driven. When we started at Create I never imagined we would go the IVF route, but I'm glad we did! It's still hard to believe that I'm actually 20 weeks along and that this is actually happening after so many disappointments. I just found out that I'm having a boy and my grandmother expressed some gender disappointment over the holidays which really irritated me. I was like do you have any idea what we went through to achieve this little guy!?!?

SashimiMimi I know it is probably posted elsewhere on this this thread, but how many IUI/ etc did you go through before you chose IVF? Did your first attempt work?


----------



## SashimiMimi

PinkPeony said:


> OMG that's what I think too!! That I am supposed to learn that there are things in life that I just can't control - no matter how much effort I put in I can still fail because it's out of my hands. It's difficult bc you go through life being told the opposite - you know like work hard and believe in yourself and you can do anything blah blah. But guess what - you can have every doctor working on it, you can throw thousands of dollars at it, spend every waking hour thinking about it and sometimes it just aint happening. But I still think the time will be right eventually. It's just not on the timeline I've chosen and it's not up to me. Just got to keep carrying on because the only way to guarantee that you will fail is to not try right?

We are all posting at the same time :) totally agree and this is exactly what infertility taught me. It made me a better person, more patient and more appreciative of the smaller things in life. And that is how I felt toward IVF, the only way to fail for sure is to not try at all!!


----------



## Sunshine24

Sash & Pink: Can't tell you ladies how much I needed this boost today! Whether AF comes tonight, tomorrow, or whatever news I get Friday on my bloodwork, I feel like I am in a better place to handle it.

THANK YOU.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Pink I did 3 failed IUIs. First natural cycle IUI, second with femara and third with puregon injections!! All failed.

IVF was successful on first try even though we had one embryo survive for transfer. I had 15 eggs retrieved, 3 fertilized and 1 made it to transfer so I thought for sure it wouldn't work with just one little egg. The IVF showed I have poor egg quality which explains a lot, but all it takes is one to make a baby!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Sunshine24 said:


> Sash & Pink: Can't tell you ladies how much I needed this boost today! Whether AF comes tonight, tomorrow, or whatever news I get Friday on my bloodwork, I feel like I am in a better place to handle it.
> 
> THANK YOU.

Glad I could help in some small way. It's really not knowing WHEN these procedures are finally going to work and it is hard to stay positive. I think the most important thing is to look after yourself emotionally as dealing with the heartache is the hardest part.


----------



## PinkPeony

Oh my goodness Sashimi. That's so funny about your grandmother. I have had so many ridiculous comments from family members about this stuff. They just have no clue. 
Glad to hear you had a good experience at Create. Maybe I'll look at that place if I end up going the IVF route. I'm fairly satisfied with my experience at Lifequest so far but the vibe can be a bit cold there sometimes and it's definitely chaotic too. 

Thanks for the discussion ladies. I really needed to talk that out with someone that can relate. I've been so down since getting a BFN especially during the holidays. I actually feel much better. :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine24

PinkPeony said:


> Oh my goodness Sashimi. That's so funny about your grandmother. I have had so many ridiculous comments from family members about this stuff. They just have no clue.
> Glad to hear you had a good experience at Create. Maybe I'll look at that place if I end up going the IVF route. I'm fairly satisfied with my experience at Lifequest so far but the vibe can be a bit cold there sometimes and it's definitely chaotic too.
> 
> Thanks for the discussion ladies. I really needed to talk that out with someone that can relate. I've been so down since getting a BFN especially during the holidays. I actually feel much better. :hugs:

The holidays are a hard time to deal with infertility, especially because so many family members and friends seem to make passing comments about it with having NO idea all the heartbreak you could be going through. Someday, this will all be worth it, and because of this journey we will be more patient, happy, grateful mothers--I believe that. :hugs:

stay strong, keep your head up, and I'll let you guys know what I find out about this 4th IUI. Please keep me in your thoughts!


----------



## PinkPeony

Will do for sure Sunshine!! :hug:


----------



## StayHopeful

Thanks ladies, I really needed this today too. I'm still waiting to o naturally, we're just taking a break and I'm only taking Metformin until we do IVF this summer. So far I'm on CD 33 and no o. Yesterday and today I've been crampy and my back has hurt, but I have PCOS and my body does weird things so I'm trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## fisher640

Good luck ladies!
Ill be thinking of you all!!!
Try and be strong, I personally feel a positive attitude doesn't effect too much :shrug:
:hugs:


----------



## Sunshine24

Well, just as I suspected, AF showed early this morning--one day before my HCG bloodwork.

I did not handle it with the positive attitude I seemed to have earlier yesterday on these boards and I feel soooooo down. :nope:

My lap procedure is scheduled for Feb 12th so until then we're just taking a break from all meds and appts. Which will definitely be nice at least!!! There HAS to be something they can find from the lap? Why would 4 IUIs not have worked?

I have to still go in for bloodwork tomorrow so they can have it on record. Ugh.

Hoping a lap cancels between now and Feb 12th so I dont have to wait as long. And also hoping that the lap can fix whatever seems to be wrong. We have one IUI left on our insurance and then 3 IVF attempts. I'm terrified to do our last IUI and then have no more left....

Any encouragement today would be lovely. I know in my heart this will happen but today I just feel like giving up!


----------



## Bma11

Sorry sunshine. I hated walking in to do my beta, knowing I was not pregnant. I nearly broke down. But then, I consulted with RE, got my lap scheduled and didn't worry about it. I cried Xmas morning but after that nothing. I'm currently sittin here, waiting to have my laparoscopy !! Excited to find out what the heck is going on and move on! I will tell you though these last few weeks have been really nice not worrying about shots, pills, ultrasounds bloodwork and especially not tricking yourself into believing you are pregnant. 

I think it's perfectly okay for you to grieve, but if you are anything like most of us, we pick up the pieces and move forward, because we will get there!


----------



## Sunshine24

Bma11 said:


> Sorry sunshine. I hated walking in to do my beta, knowing I was not pregnant. I nearly broke down. But then, I consulted with RE, got my lap scheduled and didn't worry about it. I cried Xmas morning but after that nothing. I'm currently sittin here, waiting to have my laparoscopy !! Excited to find out what the heck is going on and move on! I will tell you though these last few weeks have been really nice not worrying about shots, pills, ultrasounds bloodwork and especially not tricking yourself into believing you are pregnant.
> 
> I think it's perfectly okay for you to grieve, but if you are anything like most of us, we pick up the pieces and move forward, because we will get there!

Ahhh thank you thank you. I hope they find something in your lap ( A weird hope, I know, but I know you know what I mean!!! ) Best of luck during surgery and thank you for your kind words. I am going to look at the time between now and my surgery as a much needed mental health break and take the opportunity to exercise more and enjoy a glass of wine or two without feeling guilt!

I'm already working on picking up those pieces. " If you're going through hell, keep on going...." right?:thumbup:


----------



## SashimiMimi

Oh, Sunshine! I'm so sorry and I know what a heartbreaking feeling it is to get the confirmation the procedure failed. 

I know it's easy to think if these 4 IUIs didn't work, how will it ever? When I did my 3rd IUI with injections I had 5 follicles and it didn't work. But something that I mentioned before and that I will say again now, is that when I did IVF I had 15 eggs retrieved. Only 3 fertilized and then 2 died off, leaving 1 good embryo for transfer. My doctor said that the 15 eggs represented 15 months of ovulation. So 14 of those months/cycles would have failed. It was a real lightbulb moment for me and it made me feel better about all the months we TTCed naturally and failed and all the months we spent doing failed IUIs.

I really do hope that the lap brings you answers, but please don't despair if they don't. I know now that if I had done the lap as well, it wouldn't have shown anything. My answers came from doing IVF. My doctor suspected that perhaps sperm and egg weren't meeting and that is why we did half the eggs ICSI (manually injecting the sperm into the egg) and half IVF (left to fertilize on their own). Well, that wasn't the case at all. It turns out that I just have egg quality issues, which explains a lot!

I'm okay with that because there is stuff that can be done to address those issues. I really think RE's have answers for almost everything.

It's great news that you have a lot of these procedures funded, especially the IVF!!! I paid $11,000 out of pocket and I really didn't know how many times I could do IVF if our first attempt had failed. 

As much as no one really wants to take a break, it was the only thing that kept me from having a complete mental breakdown. Try to get away if you can, or just enjoy eating and drinking what ever you want. 

Just remember that we are all here for you. You can cry, vent, yell and be upset as you want. I know from experience that family doesn't always say the right things... My mom would insist that our little baby just wasn't ready to come yet. I was like really? Can he give me an ETA then before a giant hole burns through my bank account and I have a complete mental breakdown?? Even going through both IUI and IVF my mom would get really flustered and said it all sounded too "science fiction." 

There are lots of women in here who have been through the same thing and eventually had success and lots of women going through the exact same thing as you. You're not alone, although I know what an isolating feeling this all is. Big hugs!


----------



## Sunshine24

SashimiMimi said:


> Oh, Sunshine! I'm so sorry and I know what a heartbreaking feeling it is to get the confirmation the procedure failed.
> 
> I know it's easy to think if these 4 IUIs didn't work, how will it ever? When I did my 3rd IUI with injections I had 5 follicles and it didn't work. But something that I mentioned before and that I will say again now, is that when I did IVF I had 15 eggs retrieved. Only 3 fertilized and then 2 died off, leaving 1 good embryo for transfer. My doctor said that the 15 eggs represented 15 months of ovulation. So 14 of those months/cycles would have failed. It was a real lightbulb moment for me and it made me feel better about all the months we TTCed naturally and failed and all the months we spent doing failed IUIs.
> 
> I really do hope that the lap brings you answers, but please don't despair if they don't. I know now that if I had done the lap as well, it wouldn't have shown anything. My answers came from doing IVF. My doctor suspected that perhaps sperm and egg weren't meeting and that is why we did half the eggs ICSI (manually injecting the sperm into the egg) and half IVF (left to fertilize on their own). Well, that wasn't the case at all. It turns out that I just have egg quality issues, which explains a lot!
> 
> I'm okay with that because there is stuff that can be done to address those issues. I really think RE's have answers for almost everything.
> 
> It's great news that you have a lot of these procedures funded, especially the IVF!!! I paid $11,000 out of pocket and I really didn't know how many times I could do IVF if our first attempt had failed.
> 
> As much as no one really wants to take a break, it was the only thing that kept me from having a complete mental breakdown. Try to get away if you can, or just enjoy eating and drinking what ever you want.
> 
> Just remember that we are all here for you. You can cry, vent, yell and be upset as you want. I know from experience that family doesn't always say the right things... My mom would insist that our little baby just wasn't ready to come yet. I was like really? Can he give me an ETA then before a giant hole burns through my bank account and I have a complete mental breakdown?? Even going through both IUI and IVF my mom would get really flustered and said it all sounded too "science fiction."
> 
> There are lots of women in here who have been through the same thing and eventually had success and lots of women going through the exact same thing as you. You're not alone, although I know what an isolating feeling this all is. Big hugs!

You are a godsend and exactly what I need right now. Thank you for your support. Your stats about the 15 eggs representing months of ovulation is very helpful. Cold hard facts like that, combined with your positive words, make me certain that this WILL work for us.

My family has NO idea we are doing any of this, which most times is a blessing because we dont have to hear opinions or break the news when something doesnt work, but then once in a while I feel that our choice to keep it private makes my DH and I feel even more alone. But we're not. And thank you for showing me that!!:thumbup:


----------



## SashimiMimi

I'm glad I can help! Infertility is definitely a hard topic to discuss, but the fact is it seems to be really common. I couldn't believe how packed my clinic got during cycle monitoring hours. 

I was open with my family because my brother and SIL TTCed for 3 years and did several IUIs before conceiving my niece. They were in the unexplained category. Other people were just completely uneducated and I had at least two friends ask me if I was scared to become the next Octomom!!! Even now people who know we did IVF just won't accept that we aren't having multiples, because there is apparently no way you can have just one baby from a successful IVF. Sigh!

Anyway, I know it's going to work for you. The road to get there is just a bit longer than you had hoped, but just know that light at the end of the tunnel is coming.


----------



## PinkPeony

:hugs: Sunshine. Sorry AF got you. You're in the mind frame that I was yesterday. Well, know that I'm right here with you and we can wait this cycle out together. I just know I need some time to get my head/heart back in the right place before I jump back in.
Last night I went over to my BFF's place and just bawled my eyes out and poured it all out to her. I feel a lot better today. Sometimes it helps to just talk it out to someone (other than your DH). Also had half a bottle of wine lol


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sunshine - just wanted to pop in and say so sorry for the bfn hun....


----------



## fisher640

I didn't tell anyone really about infertility. 

I was completely crushed after my 4th IUI failed. DH was on vacation out of the country and I was just *low* and *depressed* and that's how I went in to IUI #5 being like "fine. This is completely dumb, never going to work and stupid but if you won't see me for an IVF consult for 2 months at least I won't feel like I 'wasted' the cycle" and I *may* have been a little pissy with the office on the phone about it. It just got harder and harder to build up any optimism or positive attitude what so ever with each passing fail. 

I'm ultimately super super glad I threw my hands up about IUI #5 tho! :rofl: showed me! That's for sure!


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies - welll here it is in a nutshell......I did my 2nd and last IUI on the 22nd. On jan 1st I had horrible ovary pain, gas, bloating, it was horrible. I called the dr on call and she said she thought I had corpus luteum cysts.....so the next day I went to my obgyn here in town and he did confirm....I had one that is 48mm on the left and one that is 30mm on the right...funny as we thought we thought we only had on follie to ovulate with....I guess there were two!!!! Anyway, since Jan 1st, the ovary pain has subsided but the gas is still horrible and the bloating has me in everything elastic. I am on progesterone suppositories but they have never done this to me before....I spoke with the same oncall dr after the ultrasound and she said there is nothing to be done about the cysts and considering the size of them she would bet that I am pregnant! She told me that being 10 dpo and having such big cysts would lead her to believe there is a pregnancy! So of course I got really excited....that was 2 days ago! I tested this morning at 12 dpo....NEGATIVE......I am just beside myself....I cant believe she would get my hopes up like that! another thing is why am I having such horrible gas and bloating! ugh!


----------



## Chris_25

Hi girls congratulations to those of you who got a BFP your stories are def inspiring!
I see many of you are in similar situations as me! I had 3 failed iui's :( and am completely heartbroken and depressed. Some days I am really bad and don't know what to do with myself. This month and next month I am taking a break. I will be going for a second opinon with a new RE next month as well.


----------



## Chris_25

ttcbaby117 said:


> hey ladies - welll here it is in a nutshell......I did my 2nd and last IUI on the 22nd. On jan 1st I had horrible ovary pain, gas, bloating, it was horrible. I called the dr on call and she said she thought I had corpus luteum cysts.....so the next day I went to my obgyn here in town and he did confirm....I had one that is 48mm on the left and one that is 30mm on the right...funny as we thought we thought we only had on follie to ovulate with....I guess there were two!!!! Anyway, since Jan 1st, the ovary pain has subsided but the gas is still horrible and the bloating has me in everything elastic. I am on progesterone suppositories but they have never done this to me before....I spoke with the same oncall dr after the ultrasound and she said there is nothing to be done about the cysts and considering the size of them she would bet that I am pregnant! She told me that being 10 dpo and having such big cysts would lead her to believe there is a pregnancy! So of course I got really excited....that was 2 days ago! I tested this morning at 12 dpo....NEGATIVE......I am just beside myself....I cant believe she would get my hopes up like that! another thing is why am I having such horrible gas and bloating! ugh!



I'm sorry :( they never should have gotten your hopes up! Keep your head up and try to stay strong.


----------



## StayHopeful

Sunshine, sorry about the bfn! :hugs:

Ttcbaby, 12dpo is still early, there's still a chance!


----------



## Trulyoo

Shashimi, what kind of egg quality issues did they discover for you during IVF?

I'm like most of the ladies here, wondering why in the world would IUI not work after a few times, unless something terribly wrong? I'm leaning towards my DH's sperm not being able to penetrate either, but how common is this when there is no male factor identified during sperm analysis. Maybe its me. I'm so worried that even when we do go to IVF, we'll discover something horrible. =(


----------



## Sunshine24

Bma11 said:


> Sorry sunshine. I hated walking in to do my beta, knowing I was not pregnant. I nearly broke down. But then, I consulted with RE, got my lap scheduled and didn't worry about it. I cried Xmas morning but after that nothing. I'm currently sittin here, waiting to have my laparoscopy !! Excited to find out what the heck is going on and move on! I will tell you though these last few weeks have been really nice not worrying about shots, pills, ultrasounds bloodwork and especially not tricking yourself into believing you are pregnant.
> 
> I think it's perfectly okay for you to grieve, but if you are anything like most of us, we pick up the pieces and move forward, because we will get there!

Just wanted to say I hope your lap went well and that your recovery was quick and that they either found something they can fix or now you're ready for the next step!!


----------



## Sunshine24

HI ladies-

Just wanted to pop in and give a little update since my 4th IUI :bfn: last week.

First of all, all your posts and kind words really helped to start get me out of my sadness. Then, I decided, if I'm taking a break from the docs until my lap in Feb I may as well enjoy it and get as healthy as I can to get ready for surgery.

I have been running ( something I pretty much gave up when on injectibles, etc ) and not worrying about it when I have a glass of wine ( or two ) and focusing on eating healthy and getting in the best possible shape so when the lap is over, I'm ready to get pregnant. I'll tell you--the exercise has been an immediate mood lifter---that alone helped me see things more positively right away. I have also been keeping a 'grateful' journal where at the end of each day I write down any good or happy thing that happened that day, no matter how small ( or big! ). It's really enlightening to see a huge list at the end of everyday, helps me to center myself and not focus on the one thing I dont have ( right now ).

So, for all of you out there that are waiting for a procedure before you can start again or who aren't sure what your next step is yet, try to take this time as a blessing and just live a little, dont worry, enjoy time with your DH and know eventually it will all come together. A little break can do wonders, mentally ( and physically I'd suppose! ):flower:


----------



## PinkPeony

That sounds really positive Sunshine! I have clawed my way back to a more upbeat headspace in a similar manner. I got a gift certificate to a yoga studio near my house for xmas so I was able to get an unlimited pass for a month. It's a real luxery for me, I can't normally afford yoga classes so I just do it along with videos usually. So I've been going everyday. Had to take a break today bc I'm really sore, but it's been awesome. Funny how those endorphans can make you feel so much better eh! I love the idea of a gratitude journal too! 

Spoke to my FS today. Told her we're taking this month off but next month we want to be more aggressive. So she said adding clomid with the IUI would be a good next step. Taking it up a notch!! Trying to think positive.... If I look at things - our first IUI was a total bust in terms of timing so it's almost like we've only done 2. Hoping the clomid will give us the edge we need.


----------



## Sunshine24

PinkPeony said:


> That sounds really positive Sunshine! I have clawed my way back to a more upbeat headspace in a similar manner. I got a gift certificate to a yoga studio near my house for xmas so I was able to get an unlimited pass for a month. It's a real luxery for me, I can't normally afford yoga classes so I just do it along with videos usually. So I've been going everyday. Had to take a break today bc I'm really sore, but it's been awesome. Funny how those endorphans can make you feel so much better eh! I love the idea of a gratitude journal too!
> 
> Spoke to my FS today. Told her we're taking this month off but next month we want to be more aggressive. So she said adding clomid with the IUI would be a good next step. Taking it up a notch!! Trying to think positive.... If I look at things - our first IUI was a total bust in terms of timing so it's almost like we've only done 2. Hoping the clomid will give us the edge we need.

Pink- GOOD for you! Sounds like we've both managed to get in a better place. I guess the only thing we can control for now is our attitude so may as well try to keep it positive, right?

Glad you have a next step ( and that you're giving yourself a bit of a break ). Maybe we'll end up with our :bfp: around the same time. Clomid & IUI really ups your chances, especially if you haven't tried it yet. The one stat that I keep thinking to myself over and over is that each month of trying naturally with NO IF issues still only gives couples a 20% chance, so a few failed IUIs is actually normal and fine. We'll get there sister!:thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Truly - I feel the same way...why havent my IUI's worked and will this shot at IVF work either? I am in the unexplained category and I feel like what the hell is wrong....why isnt this working! Could all of our problems be because of fertilization????


----------



## Trulyoo

Well, at least with fertilization then perhaps we've got a good shot with ICSI. But with egg quality.........I wouldn't know what else to do. I don't think donor eggs are an option for us. 

Yesterday, I went in for my baseline U/S for the 3rd IUI. RE will not increase my clomid dose (currently at 50mg) because he says I ovulate on my own. He's asking us to agree to one last clomid cycle this time and then move onto injectables next. 

At this point, I really just want to go straight to IVF and get some answers. I so tired, emotionally and physically to go through any more IUI's, but my DH and parents want me to continue IUI a couple more times. 

I'm just really scared. I feel like if it hasn't worked then it's either fertilization issues or egg quality issues, although I've heard that ferilization issues are more rare than the later for "older" women. I turn 35 in two weeks =(. I feel so hopeless.......so so scared.

TTCbaby, what is your age again?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh I am 37 and feeling just like you trust me! On the plus side I do think that if you get the IUI's covered then go ahead because your chance increase with each cycle. I also understand how you feel about being tired. Please remember it is your body going through all of this and your Dh and his parents need to understand that. If you are not feeling up to it and you want to go to IVF then I would explain how you are feeling. No one understands how consuming all of these treatments can be unless they are going through them. Me and DH decided on 2 IUI's and if that didnt work then on to IVF, but we are self pay.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hi Ladies! I'm so sorry to hear about some of the BFFNs in here lately, but I'm glad to see the positive attitudes with moving forward. It's probably the toughest part! Sunshine, I remember how signing up for spin classes after my third fail totally saved my life! Every time I felt like crying, Id just push a little harder and it was so refreshing. I think infertility teaches us a lot about our character. 

Well I had a bit of a scare last week. My 20 week ultrasound showed there could be a hole in the baby's heart. My OB told me not to worry, but naturally I had a complete meltdown. I went for some more tests earlier this week and they all came back clear. Pheewww!! I've never been so relieved in my entire life.


----------



## ttcbaby117

phew is right...wonderful to hear you lil one is doing ok!


----------



## Sunshine24

SashimiMimi Glad all is well with your little one! PHEW!

Also, yes--this exercise HAS been my saving grace. And shedding some holiday pounds and getting in decent shape before my lap can't hurt either. IF sure does show us a lot about character without a doubt!


----------



## fisher640

Trulyoo said:


> Well, at least with fertilization then perhaps we've got a good shot with ICSI. But with egg quality.........I wouldn't know what else to do. I don't think donor eggs are an option for us.
> 
> Yesterday, I went in for my baseline U/S for the 3rd IUI. RE will not increase my clomid dose (currently at 50mg) because he says I ovulate on my own. He's asking us to agree to one last clomid cycle this time and then move onto injectables next.
> 
> At this point, I really just want to go straight to IVF and get some answers. I so tired, emotionally and physically to go through any more IUI's, but my DH and parents want me to continue IUI a couple more times.
> 
> I'm just really scared. I feel like if it hasn't worked then it's either fertilization issues or egg quality issues, although I've heard that ferilization issues are more rare than the later for "older" women. I turn 35 in two weeks =(. I feel so hopeless.......so so scared.
> 
> TTCbaby, what is your age again?

I was feeling exactly the same as you. :hugs: it's not hopeless yet. Hang in there!!!


----------



## Trulyoo

Fisher, were your first 4 iui's unmedicated? You had success on your 5th try! You give me hope!


----------



## Sunshine24

Chris_25 said:


> Hi girls congratulations to those of you who got a BFP your stories are def inspiring!
> I see many of you are in similar situations as me! I had 3 failed iui's :( and am completely heartbroken and depressed. Some days I am really bad and don't know what to do with myself. This month and next month I am taking a break. I will be going for a second opinon with a new RE next month as well.

Hey Chris, just wanted to say keep your chin up sister.... I am almost in the exact same boat and I'm also 31 yrs old. I'm thinking about you.

I am also currently taking a break until my lap Feb 12th --- I am trying to embrace the break and take the time to let my body enjoy being off meds and let my mind enjoy not having to remember meds, appts etc. 

I'm sorry you're going through this though, because I know how hard it can be. Just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you!!! 

Has your doc suggested a lap surgery yet? They may be able to find what is going on....


----------



## Chris_25

Sunshine24 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls congratulations to those of you who got a BFP your stories are def inspiring!
> I see many of you are in similar situations as me! I had 3 failed iui's :( and am completely heartbroken and depressed. Some days I am really bad and don't know what to do with myself. This month and next month I am taking a break. I will be going for a second opinon with a new RE next month as well.
> 
> Hey Chris, just wanted to say keep your chin up sister.... I am almost in the exact same boat and I'm also 31 yrs old. I'm thinking about you.
> 
> I am also currently taking a break until my lap Feb 12th --- I am trying to embrace the break and take the time to let my body enjoy being off meds and let my mind enjoy not having to remember meds, appts etc.
> 
> I'm sorry you're going through this though, because I know how hard it can be. Just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you!!!
> 
> Has your doc suggested a lap surgery yet? They may be able to find what is going on....Click to expand...


Thank you and you are in my thoughts as well! The doctor i'm with mentioned that I can do the lap if I wanted to, but doubts he will find anything. I been having lots of weird pains going on in my whole pelvic area that shoots up to my hip so I dunno i'm all screwed up! I hope the new RE next month actually i'm going on Feb 12th as well hopefully he will do a lap! I just want an answer! I wish you luck :hugs:


----------



## Bma11

:hugs: to all of you. 

I wish a lap could be mandatory before starting fertility treatments. I didn't even know I was having symptoms of endo before my third IUI failed. That's when I started doing more research on symptoms and with the help of all the girls I've come across here, everyone seems to agree you don't always have classic symptoms for everything that could be going on. 

Before doing fertility treatment I had to do a Hysterscopy . Wish I would have done the lap too. Maybe for my case I wouldn't have had three failed iui's. but it is what it is. I'm excited to get this show on the road though. 
But as much as I cried after my 3rd failed IUI, and all the other emotions we are all feeling and have felt, I'm much better now. We as women are so strong. This will pass. We have to keep going :)


----------



## Chris_25

Bma11 said:


> :hugs: to all of you.
> 
> I wish a lap could be mandatory before starting fertility treatments. I didn't even know I was having symptoms of endo before my third IUI failed. That's when I started doing more research on symptoms and with the help of all the girls I've come across here, everyone seems to agree you don't always have classic symptoms for everything that could be going on.
> 
> Before doing fertility treatment I had to do a Hysterscopy . Wish I would have done the lap too. Maybe for my case I wouldn't have had three failed iui's. but it is what it is. I'm excited to get this show on the road though.
> But as much as I cried after my 3rd failed IUI, and all the other emotions we are all feeling and have felt, I'm much better now. We as women are so strong. This will pass. We have to keep going :)



I agree that it should be mandatory! I'm glad you were able to find it and I really hope I could get a lap done soon. So you didn't have any symptoms of endo?


----------



## Sunshine24

Chris_25 said:


> Sunshine24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls congratulations to those of you who got a BFP your stories are def inspiring!
> I see many of you are in similar situations as me! I had 3 failed iui's :( and am completely heartbroken and depressed. Some days I am really bad and don't know what to do with myself. This month and next month I am taking a break. I will be going for a second opinon with a new RE next month as well.
> 
> Hey Chris, just wanted to say keep your chin up sister.... I am almost in the exact same boat and I'm also 31 yrs old. I'm thinking about you.
> 
> I am also currently taking a break until my lap Feb 12th --- I am trying to embrace the break and take the time to let my body enjoy being off meds and let my mind enjoy not having to remember meds, appts etc.
> 
> I'm sorry you're going through this though, because I know how hard it can be. Just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you!!!
> 
> Has your doc suggested a lap surgery yet? They may be able to find what is going on....Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you and you are in my thoughts as well! The doctor i'm with mentioned that I can do the lap if I wanted to, but doubts he will find anything. I been having lots of weird pains going on in my whole pelvic area that shoots up to my hip so I dunno i'm all screwed up! I hope the new RE next month actually i'm going on Feb 12th as well hopefully he will do a lap! I just want an answer! I wish you luck :hugs:Click to expand...


I have no idea if they will even find something on my lap either, but my doc mentioned that just actually DOING a lap promotes a higher rate of pregnancy in the 3-6 months following it because it forces the uterus to heal itself and completely clears out your system. Who knows--we'll have to see I guess!


----------



## Bma11

Not that I knew and definitely not stage 2-3. Blew my mind. I had one symptom. When I was on my period and had to go number 2 it always hurt. I just thought it was normal. Then reading more into endo that was a symptom and also my mom had it BAD. My RE said if that is your only symptom then it would be advanced stages of endo. He seemed skeptical that I had no other symptoms leading up! But the endo was in my rectum, this is why it hurt !!!


----------



## Chris_25

Sunshine24 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls congratulations to those of you who got a BFP your stories are def inspiring!
> I see many of you are in similar situations as me! I had 3 failed iui's :( and am completely heartbroken and depressed. Some days I am really bad and don't know what to do with myself. This month and next month I am taking a break. I will be going for a second opinon with a new RE next month as well.
> 
> Hey Chris, just wanted to say keep your chin up sister.... I am almost in the exact same boat and I'm also 31 yrs old. I'm thinking about you.
> 
> I am also currently taking a break until my lap Feb 12th --- I am trying to embrace the break and take the time to let my body enjoy being off meds and let my mind enjoy not having to remember meds, appts etc.
> 
> I'm sorry you're going through this though, because I know how hard it can be. Just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you!!!
> 
> Has your doc suggested a lap surgery yet? They may be able to find what is going on....Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you and you are in my thoughts as well! The doctor i'm with mentioned that I can do the lap if I wanted to, but doubts he will find anything. I been having lots of weird pains going on in my whole pelvic area that shoots up to my hip so I dunno i'm all screwed up! I hope the new RE next month actually i'm going on Feb 12th as well hopefully he will do a lap! I just want an answer! I wish you luck :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea if they will even find something on my lap either, but my doc mentioned that just actually DOING a lap promotes a higher rate of pregnancy in the 3-6 months following it because it forces the uterus to heal itself and completely clears out your system. Who knows--we'll have to see I guess!Click to expand...


Hm interesting! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Chris_25

Bma11 said:


> Not that I knew and definitely not stage 2-3. Blew my mind. I had one symptom. When I was on my period and had to go number 2 it always hurt. I just thought it was normal. Then reading more into endo that was a symptom and also my mom had it BAD. My RE said if that is your only symptom then it would be advanced stages of endo. He seemed skeptical that I had no other symptoms leading up! But the endo was in my rectum, this is why it hurt !!!



Wow i've never heard of that. I don't know too much about endo, but am def curious if I have it. I am going to demand a lap


----------



## Sunshine24

Chris_25 said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Not that I knew and definitely not stage 2-3. Blew my mind. I had one symptom. When I was on my period and had to go number 2 it always hurt. I just thought it was normal. Then reading more into endo that was a symptom and also my mom had it BAD. My RE said if that is your only symptom then it would be advanced stages of endo. He seemed skeptical that I had no other symptoms leading up! But the endo was in my rectum, this is why it hurt !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow i've never heard of that. I don't know too much about endo, but am def curious if I have it. I am going to demand a lapClick to expand...

Demand it! You go girl! I have a good friend that tried for 2+ years on her own, went to a fertility clinic for almost a year ( 3-4 IUI's cant remember ), and then finally got recommended for a lap. She went in, they found a TINY bit of endo ( no symptoms ) and then literally the next month's IUI was a success. TWINS!


----------



## Bma11

Oh sunshine! Love hearing stories like that!!!!!!!

My sis had stage 4 ( the worse) and has went on to have 2 kids (one in the womb now) and naturally. She had done 3 iui's before too. Gives me hope!


----------



## Chris_25

Sunshine24 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Not that I knew and definitely not stage 2-3. Blew my mind. I had one symptom. When I was on my period and had to go number 2 it always hurt. I just thought it was normal. Then reading more into endo that was a symptom and also my mom had it BAD. My RE said if that is your only symptom then it would be advanced stages of endo. He seemed skeptical that I had no other symptoms leading up! But the endo was in my rectum, this is why it hurt !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow i've never heard of that. I don't know too much about endo, but am def curious if I have it. I am going to demand a lapClick to expand...
> 
> Demand it! You go girl! I have a good friend that tried for 2+ years on her own, went to a fertility clinic for almost a year ( 3-4 IUI's cant remember ), and then finally got recommended for a lap. She went in, they found a TINY bit of endo ( no symptoms ) and then literally the next month's IUI was a success. TWINS!Click to expand...


That's right I will! Lol 
Wow that's amazing!


----------



## Chris_25

Bma11 said:


> Oh sunshine! Love hearing stories like that!!!!!!!
> 
> My sis had stage 4 ( the worse) and has went on to have 2 kids (one in the womb now) and naturally. She had done 3 iui's before too. Gives me hope!

Wow so maybe you take after her and u will be getting your baby soon! <3


----------



## fisher640

Trulyoo said:


> Fisher, were your first 4 iui's unmedicated? You had success on your 5th try! You give me hope!

The very first one was unmedicated. Then I decided that was dumb, mostly because we were unexplained and IUI with clomid only takes u up to like a 20% chance each cycle, so without meds is even lower. (DH was also initially afraid of twins, but seeing how upset/depressed I was getting helped him over that) then the next 4 were all with clomid 50mg day 3-7:thumbup:

I ovulated on my own before and the 4 clomid cycles I had between 1-3 follicles each time. The highest DH's count ever was was 33mil post was, but it was 11 the cycle it worked.


----------



## LuckyW

LuckyW said:


> Thanks Mimi and everyone else for this thread.
> 
> I had 3 failed IUIs last year with an ob/gyn, so I sought out a fertility specialist. Turned out I had a polyp in the way. Once that got removed, the next IUI worked!
> 
> But it didn't work out, I ended up losing. So back to IUIs.
> 
> And now there have been 3 more that didn't work.
> 
> [...]
> 
> But I'm 42, not too far from 43. This last IUI not working out has hit me pretty hard. Like I need to face that this really might just never be.
> 
> We'll be taking the next cycle off to just enjoy the holidays. And maybe my body needs a rest from all the exogenous hormones. The acupuncturist seemed to think a month off from all the drugs would be a good thing.
> 
> But it feels like we should consider calling it done, not meant to be. Then I could at least start moving on.

So all these failed IUIs, with lots and lots of drugs, drugs then more drugs, and plenty of follicles every month...

We decide to take a month off, and what do you know, a BFP happens without medication intervention, without our RE in the room! :huh:

I'm feeling _very_ cautiously optimistic, because at my age, my chances of delivering successfully are still not great. But hope this gives some of you some hope. 

As my mate always says, and Mimi too, it's basically a numbers game. Like rolling dice.

Heartfelt hug to everyone in this thread.


----------



## PinkPeony

Fantastic!! Congrats!! I love hearing stories like that. Praying for a very sticky bean for you!!


----------



## fisher640

Lucky,
Looks like a perfect gummy bear so far tho!!!


----------



## Sunshine24

CONGRATS! Good luck!


----------



## Sunshine24

So my lap is now MONDAY!!!!!! My doc had a last minute cancellation and can fit me in THIS Monday. I am so pumped I dont have to wait any longer! She called me this morning and MADE MY DAY!:happydance:

It's literally a month earlier than my originally scheduled procedure. 

Hopefully they can figure out what is going on and we can move forward asap.

2013 is our year ladies!!!

I will post an update after surgery to let everyone know how it went and what they found, as I know a few of you are considering this procedure as well.

Enjoy your weekend, all.


----------



## LuckyW

Good luck, Sunshine!


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats lucky!


----------



## Trulyoo

wow, you see....that sounds like me. 50mg of Clomid, first one was three follicles, second one was only one. We'll see how this third one does tomorrow. The first two, the doc had me on Clomid day 5-9. This cycle its day 3-7. He didn't say why he changed the date.....

What is your age Fisher, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## ttcbaby117

lucky - wow that is sooooo awesome! congrats hun!

Sunshine - that is great news. Please let us know how you are doing!


----------



## Chris_25

Sunshine24 said:


> So my lap is now MONDAY!!!!!! My doc had a last minute cancellation and can fit me in THIS Monday. I am so pumped I dont have to wait any longer! She called me this morning and MADE MY DAY!:happydance:
> 
> It's literally a month earlier than my originally scheduled procedure.
> 
> Hopefully they can figure out what is going on and we can move forward asap.
> 
> 2013 is our year ladies!!!
> 
> I will post an update after surgery to let everyone know how it went and what they found, as I know a few of you are considering this procedure as well.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend, all.


yay that's great! Let us know how it went!


----------



## Sunshine24

Oh my goodness, back from my lap ( was this AM, finally feel awake enough now to post ) , and it was SO worth it. Still have a follow up for more details in a week or so here but they found a TON of stuff that I NEVER had any symptoms of! I am a fit, healthy runner with zero medical history and regular periods and never understood why nothing was working.

This is what they found:

- endo
- more scar tissue
- adhesions
- cysts

....and they removed them all!! I never had any symptoms or pain or any infections or procedure in my life that would have caused all those to form-just totally random and we would have never known! 

My doc high fived me on the way out and said " ONWARD!" Not sure what our next step is, but now I KNOW there was something wrong, what a relief.

For all of you considering lap-DO IT. The procedure was a breeze. The worst part is the gas stuck in your system after that causes shoulder, back, etc pain but if you get up and walk every 30 minutes or so it moves around and subsides. And you have to have someone that can drive you and take care of you for 24 hrs too. I will also have to lay low for the next day or so but I plan to just watch trashy reality TV and relax.

We could have tried every IUI and IVF under the sun and it never would have worked. Still dont know that it will for sure, but at least now we have a clean shot.

I dont remember a thing about the procedure and it was super quick. They put you totally under.

I will update more about my follow up appt in a week or so....

Im super tired, but so so excited!!!:happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

sunshine - that is wonderful that you have an answer and that you are on the mend. I am so happy for you! Rest up and plan for your future hun! You forever baby is coming to you soon!


----------



## Bma11

Awesome news sunshine! Can't wait to hear your options the doc gives you!!! Told you it was a breeze :)


----------



## SashimiMimi

Wow sunshine that is amazing!! Glad you are feeling well and happy and can't wait to hear about next steps!! :)


----------



## fisher640

Trulyoo said:


> wow, you see....that sounds like me. 50mg of Clomid, first one was three follicles, second one was only one. We'll see how this third one does tomorrow. The first two, the doc had me on Clomid day 5-9. This cycle its day 3-7. He didn't say why he changed the date.....
> 
> What is your age Fisher, if you don't mind me asking.

I'm 31 and DH is 38. We started trying in 2008/9


----------



## PinkPeony

That's so fantastic Sunshine!! Now you have it done and over with and you can move forward!! Excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## Chris_25

Sunshine24 said:


> Oh my goodness, back from my lap ( was this AM, finally feel awake enough now to post ) , and it was SO worth it. Still have a follow up for more details in a week or so here but they found a TON of stuff that I NEVER had any symptoms of! I am a fit, healthy runner with zero medical history and regular periods and never understood why nothing was working.
> 
> This is what they found:
> 
> - endo
> - more scar tissue
> - adhesions
> - cysts
> 
> ....and they removed them all!! I never had any symptoms or pain or any infections or procedure in my life that would have caused all those to form-just totally random and we would have never known!
> 
> My doc high fived me on the way out and said " ONWARD!" Not sure what our next step is, but now I KNOW there was something wrong, what a relief.
> 
> For all of you considering lap-DO IT. The procedure was a breeze. The worst part is the gas stuck in your system after that causes shoulder, back, etc pain but if you get up and walk every 30 minutes or so it moves around and subsides. And you have to have someone that can drive you and take care of you for 24 hrs too. I will also have to lay low for the next day or so but I plan to just watch trashy reality TV and relax.
> 
> We could have tried every IUI and IVF under the sun and it never would have worked. Still dont know that it will for sure, but at least now we have a clean shot.
> 
> I dont remember a thing about the procedure and it was super quick. They put you totally under.
> 
> I will update more about my follow up appt in a week or so....
> 
> Im super tired, but so so excited!!!:happydance:


That's awesome I'm so happy for you to have an explanation! Hopefully you have your bfp in no time!


----------



## AutumnD

There must be something about the 3rd failure. I'll confess I'm not even doing IUI yet. We've been doing timed intercourse with ovary stimulation (injectables), since my husband has superhero semen. In any case, I just found out Monday (having a beta on Friday, then having to wait all wekend for results is a special kind of torture) that our 3rd cycle of stimulation did not result in a pregnancy. I'm completely despondent. I think my husband was afraid to go to work and leave me alone yesterday.

We got married in May, 2011 and have been trying since then. We 1st saw an R/E in March of 2012, but our insurance company wouldn't even start the authorization process until it had been a year. By the time my insurace company quit jerking us around it was August. We comleted our initial testing and I was scheduled for an HSG. However, the day before the HSG I had a sono which revealed a large cyst on my left ovary (not really a surprise, as I already knew I have an adrenal insufficiency which causes my ovaries to be polycystic) and a uterine septum (which was a huge, unpleasant surprise). So I had a laparoscopy to drain the cyst, hysteroscopy to resect the septum, and they did the HSG while I was out. Also right before the surgery they discovered I was hypothyroid and started me on synthroid. I started to wonder how many things could be wrong with one person. This was mid September, and we started the 1st cycle of stims a week afterward. I had to take October off due to cysts (surprise, surprise), and then we did cycles in November & December. Now I'm waiting for A/F so I can get back in line for the roller coaster.

I know I'm not very far down the path yet, but this is still devastating. My mental state is probably not help by my cousin's recent miscarriage. My heart bleeds for her, and also for my sister. My sister got her 1st BFP on her 1st IVF but had a very early miscarriage. Her 2nd IVF resulted in an ectopic and she lost a tube. Her 3rd IVF was also an ectopic and she lost the other tube. I think she did 4 more after that, all of which were negative. I try not to worry that I'm headed down the same long, painful road to nowhere. I do worry though. I feel so hopeless right now.


----------



## Trulyoo

AutumnD said:


> There must be something about the 3rd failure. I'll confess I'm not even doing IUI yet. We've been doing timed intercourse with ovary stimulation (injectables), since my husband has superhero semen. In any case, I just found out Monday (having a beta on Friday, then having to wait all wekend for results is a special kind of torture) that our 3rd cycle of stimulation did not result in a pregnancy. I'm completely despondent. I think my husband was afraid to go to work and leave me alone yesterday.
> 
> We got married in May, 2011 and have been trying since then. We 1st saw an R/E in March of 2012, but our insurance company wouldn't even start the authorization process until it had been a year. By the time my insurace company quit jerking us around it was August. We comleted our initial testing and I was scheduled for an HSG. However, the day before the HSG I had a sono which revealed a large cyst on my left ovary (not really a surprise, as I already knew I have an adrenal insufficiency which causes my ovaries to be polycystic) and a uterine septum (which was a huge, unpleasant surprise). So I had a laparoscopy to drain the cyst, hysteroscopy to resect the septum, and they did the HSG while I was out. Also right before the surgery they discovered I was hypothyroid and started me on synthroid. I started to wonder how many things could be wrong with one person. This was mid September, and we started the 1st cycle of stims a week afterward. I had to take October off due to cysts (surprise, surprise), and then we did cycles in November & December. Now I'm waiting for A/F so I can get back in line for the roller coaster.
> 
> I know I'm not very far down the path yet, but this is still devastating. My mental state is probably not help by my cousin's recent miscarriage. My heart bleeds for her, and also for my sister. My sister got her 1st BFP on her 1st IVF but had a very early miscarriage. Her 2nd IVF resulted in an ectopic and she lost a tube. Her 3rd IVF was also an ectopic and she lost the other tube. I think she did 4 more after that, all of which were negative. I try not to worry that I'm headed down the same long, painful road to nowhere. I do worry though. I feel so hopeless right now.

:hugs:I'm really sorry you are feeling this way, Autumn. This has been the hardest thing I'v been through ever! Yesterday, my U/S revealed that my follicles were not ready yet for the trigger shot. In fact, they were too small to move foward with this IUI cycle so my dr. just advised me to do ovulation tests on my own and then have TI. I was super devasted last night and cried my eyes out. I feel like nothing is going to work. And if I didn't respond anymore to Clomid than no other drug can fix me. I'm scared that its my eggs and that I'll never be a mom. I was a complete mess and wanted to crawl in a hole and stay there. What good am I as a wife and a woman if I cannot have children? So, I feel for you and everyone else who has to go through this stupid infertility problem. Why us?


----------



## LuckyW

Good news, Sunshine! Stay positive! It's most likely just a matter of time!


----------



## Sunshine24

HI Everyone-- I hope you are all hanging in there.

It's been two weeks and tomorrow is my follow-up post-Lap with my doc....AF seems to be on her way, so it could prime timing to get on this crazy roller coaster all over again. OY! I will let you know more about what they tell me they found and what I should do next....

Happy Monday!


----------



## StayHopeful

Good luck, Sunshine!

Everything is on hold for me for a bit, I had some issues with low blood pressure this weekend so I've stopped taking the Met temporarily until it stabilizes. Hopefully I'll be able to resume taking it in a few days!


----------



## Sunshine24

StayHopeful said:


> Good luck, Sunshine!
> 
> Everything is on hold for me for a bit, I had some issues with low blood pressure this weekend so I've stopped taking the Met temporarily until it stabilizes. Hopefully I'll be able to resume taking it in a few days!

Thank you! Good luck with your blood pressure.


----------



## PinkPeony

Good to hear from you Sunshine! looking forward to hearing more about your results.... sounds like it was definitely worth doing for you.

AFM - I'm starting my first round of Clomid on Wednesday and I'll be doing another IUI this cycle. I ovulate on my own, but hopefully adding the meds will give us the boost we need. :shrug:


----------



## Sunshine24

Well, I'm back from my laprascopy follow-up.

It didn't go exactly as I thought it might. :wacko:

So the endo they removed they graded as " moderate". My doc doesnt stage endo, but it is usually either mild, moderate, or severe. I'm glad it wasnt severe but I'm shocked it was moderate. I NEVER had symptoms.

They said I could go on Lupron for 2-3 months and make sure everything was totally cleared up and gone, but I couldnt get pregnant the whole time I was on it plus it has mood swings and weird side effects. 

We could also try on our own for a month or two ( which they said may or may not ever work... ) and then decide to go on Lupron for 2-3 months and then decide what to do after that. OR we could move forward with IVF this cycle.

They said IVF is our best option now as my endo was moderate. I am still shocked by that as I never had an symptoms. So glad I had the lap--I would never know any of this! 

Anyway I have always wrestled with IVF and how I felt about it. BUT now that it sounds like that is probably the best and quickest options, DH and I have decided to do IVF this cycle---which is still a HUGE decision that I am pretty much okay with, but it is still shocking. AF should be coming any day now, so I'm lucky we can start very soon.

I guess I am worried to start IVF---because what if THAT doesnt work? Then what? We have insurance coverage for 3 IVF cycles ( I know, we're soooo lucky ) but what if we do three and then nothing? Scary.

Anyway, any encouragement, advice, or positive stories would be great.


----------



## Chris_25

Sunshine24 said:


> Well, I'm back from my laprascopy follow-up.
> 
> It didn't go exactly as I thought it might. :wacko:
> 
> So the endo they removed they graded as " moderate". My doc doesnt stage endo, but it is usually either mild, moderate, or severe. I'm glad it wasnt severe but I'm shocked it was moderate. I NEVER had symptoms.
> 
> They said I could go on Lupron for 2-3 months and make sure everything was totally cleared up and gone, but I couldnt get pregnant the whole time I was on it plus it has mood swings and weird side effects.
> 
> We could also try on our own for a month or two ( which they said may or may not ever work... ) and then decide to go on Lupron for 2-3 months and then decide what to do after that. OR we could move forward with IVF this cycle.
> 
> They said IVF is our best option now as my endo was moderate. I am still shocked by that as I never had an symptoms. So glad I had the lap--I would never know any of this!
> 
> Anyway I have always wrestled with IVF and how I felt about it. BUT now that it sounds like that is probably the best and quickest options, DH and I have decided to do IVF this cycle---which is still a HUGE decision that I am pretty much okay with, but it is still shocking. AF should be coming any day now, so I'm lucky we can start very soon.
> 
> I guess I am worried to start IVF---because what if THAT doesnt work? Then what? We have insurance coverage for 3 IVF cycles ( I know, we're soooo lucky ) but what if we do three and then nothing? Scary.
> 
> Anyway, any encouragement, advice, or positive stories would be great.


Yes, it's great that you had the lap done! I am hoping to do it soon as long as my doctor says ok. I also have insurance for 3 rounds as well and have the same exact fear too! Sorry my reply wasn't any positive story because i'm with you in this.
I wish you the best of luck this cycle and prayers to you!


----------



## Sunshine24

Chris_25 said:


> Sunshine24 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I'm back from my laprascopy follow-up.
> 
> It didn't go exactly as I thought it might. :wacko:
> 
> So the endo they removed they graded as " moderate". My doc doesnt stage endo, but it is usually either mild, moderate, or severe. I'm glad it wasnt severe but I'm shocked it was moderate. I NEVER had symptoms.
> 
> They said I could go on Lupron for 2-3 months and make sure everything was totally cleared up and gone, but I couldnt get pregnant the whole time I was on it plus it has mood swings and weird side effects.
> 
> We could also try on our own for a month or two ( which they said may or may not ever work... ) and then decide to go on Lupron for 2-3 months and then decide what to do after that. OR we could move forward with IVF this cycle.
> 
> They said IVF is our best option now as my endo was moderate. I am still shocked by that as I never had an symptoms. So glad I had the lap--I would never know any of this!
> 
> Anyway I have always wrestled with IVF and how I felt about it. BUT now that it sounds like that is probably the best and quickest options, DH and I have decided to do IVF this cycle---which is still a HUGE decision that I am pretty much okay with, but it is still shocking. AF should be coming any day now, so I'm lucky we can start very soon.
> 
> I guess I am worried to start IVF---because what if THAT doesnt work? Then what? We have insurance coverage for 3 IVF cycles ( I know, we're soooo lucky ) but what if we do three and then nothing? Scary.
> 
> Anyway, any encouragement, advice, or positive stories would be great.
> 
> 
> Yes, it's great that you had the lap done! I am hoping to do it soon as long as my doctor says ok. I also have insurance for 3 rounds as well and have the same exact fear too! Sorry my reply wasn't any positive story because i'm with you in this.Click to expand...

We're in this together!! I def recommend getting your lap, no matter what the doc tells you. As frustrating as it is to know I have a larger problem than I ever thought, if I didnt know this at all I would just be wasting time and getting more and more frustrated ( and NOT getting pregnant. )

Good luck to you!!! Keep me posted!!!


----------



## Bma11

Ahhh!!! I'm happy for you. I'm sure ivf will work for you. :) that's awesome your DH is right on board! 

My sister had moderate to severe endo & is pregnant with her 2nd baby all natural! She had quit trying the first time around & started saving for ivf & got pregnant !! It can happen, just depends on what you want to do & honestly if I had ivf covered I'd go straight to it too! Good luck & keep us up to date!


----------



## Sunshine24

Bma11 said:


> Ahhh!!! I'm happy for you. I'm sure ivf will work for you. :) that's awesome your DH is right on board!
> 
> My sister had moderate to severe endo & is pregnant with her 2nd baby all natural! She had quit trying the first time around & started saving for ivf & got pregnant !! It can happen, just depends on what you want to do & honestly if I had ivf covered I'd go straight to it too! Good luck & keep us up to date!

Oh my god! Thank YOU! Great for your sister too, and I know it's going to happen for you some day soon too. I really appreciate your support through this process and I want you to know I am supporting you too! Hopefully someday we will be discussing our pregnancies together ( SOMEDAY SOON! ).


----------



## SashimiMimi

Sunshine I was in the same boat. I went to talk to my doctor about doing a lap as I was scared and didn't understand why I needed to so the surgery an at our consult he showed me that further tests indicated I have a low ovarian reserve and I needed to do IVF quickly or risk never conceiving. It was the LAST thing I expected to come out of that meeting and I was about a week away from AF.

OH wanted to wait a few months to wrap our heads around it but something in me, as scared and unsure as I was, just wanted to do it then and there. Just rip it off quickly like a bandaid and go for it.

So one week later I started IVF. I did lupron for a while to start things off along with BCP and I was told about the Lupron side affects but felt none. I felt like such a huge deal and such a huge gamble as we paid $11,000 for it, but it hindsight it was not bad at all. I could do it again and it was physically easier than I thought. Just the emotional part was hard.

I also thought what if it doesn't work. And I was shocked by our low fertilization rate and only having one embryo to work with. I spent the entire TWW miserable, angry and certain it had failed.

Well here I am at 24 weeks pregnantand can feel my little boy kicking around inside me. it truly feels like a miracle and I'm so glad I just went for it. I appreciate every day of this pregnancy and I am so grateful that there is medical technology like IVF that makes things possible for women like us to have babies.

Now I also met someone on here who had stage 5 endo removed, cysts removed and a fold in her uterus corrected. They have her 6 months to ttc naturally before being recommended for IVF. Well she BDed once a couple weeks after surgery and got a BFP. This was after LTTTC and it seemed like her prospect of ever conceiving naturally was very low. 

So it will have to be entirely up to you. If you feel like IVF is your best bet and its funded, then by all means go for it! I'd be happy to give you my personal email so you can have someone to reach out to who had been through it recently. Happy to answer any questions or just be an emotional support. :)


----------



## Chris_25

Sunshine24 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine24 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I'm back from my laprascopy follow-up.
> 
> It didn't go exactly as I thought it might. :wacko:
> 
> So the endo they removed they graded as " moderate". My doc doesnt stage endo, but it is usually either mild, moderate, or severe. I'm glad it wasnt severe but I'm shocked it was moderate. I NEVER had symptoms.
> 
> They said I could go on Lupron for 2-3 months and make sure everything was totally cleared up and gone, but I couldnt get pregnant the whole time I was on it plus it has mood swings and weird side effects.
> 
> We could also try on our own for a month or two ( which they said may or may not ever work... ) and then decide to go on Lupron for 2-3 months and then decide what to do after that. OR we could move forward with IVF this cycle.
> 
> They said IVF is our best option now as my endo was moderate. I am still shocked by that as I never had an symptoms. So glad I had the lap--I would never know any of this!
> 
> Anyway I have always wrestled with IVF and how I felt about it. BUT now that it sounds like that is probably the best and quickest options, DH and I have decided to do IVF this cycle---which is still a HUGE decision that I am pretty much okay with, but it is still shocking. AF should be coming any day now, so I'm lucky we can start very soon.
> 
> I guess I am worried to start IVF---because what if THAT doesnt work? Then what? We have insurance coverage for 3 IVF cycles ( I know, we're soooo lucky ) but what if we do three and then nothing? Scary.
> 
> Anyway, any encouragement, advice, or positive stories would be great.
> 
> 
> Yes, it's great that you had the lap done! I am hoping to do it soon as long as my doctor says ok. I also have insurance for 3 rounds as well and have the same exact fear too! Sorry my reply wasn't any positive story because i'm with you in this.Click to expand...
> 
> We're in this together!! I def recommend getting your lap, no matter what the doc tells you. As frustrating as it is to know I have a larger problem than I ever thought, if I didnt know this at all I would just be wasting time and getting more and more frustrated ( and NOT getting pregnant. )
> 
> Good luck to you!!! Keep me posted!!!Click to expand...


Yes, we are in this together! I am def going to push for it. I have a good feeling it will work for you! Thank I will keep you posted and good luck to you too! :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine24

THANK YOU! I am going to do IVF, DH and I decided for sure! We're doing it!

I hope I have a happy story like yours :)

I am also 31 ( I thought I noticed you were too? ) so perhaps I will be in your exact same shoes first.

I am a bit worried about what to expect as I go along the road of meds and stimming and retrieval and all that so I'm so grateful to have your support SashimiMimi.


----------



## Chris_25

SashimiMimi said:


> Sunshine I was in the same boat. I went to talk to my doctor about doing a lap as I was scared and didn't understand why I needed to so the surgery an at our consult he showed me that further tests indicated I have a low ovarian reserve and I needed to do IVF quickly or risk never conceiving. It was the LAST thing I expected to come out of that meeting and I was about a week away from AF.
> 
> OH wanted to wait a few months to wrap our heads around it but something in me, as scared and unsure as I was, just wanted to do it then and there. Just rip it off quickly like a bandaid and go for it.
> 
> So one week later I started IVF. I did lupron for a while to start things off along with BCP and I was told about the Lupron side affects but felt none. I felt like such a huge deal and such a huge gamble as we paid $11,000 for it, but it hindsight it was not bad at all. I could do it again and it was physically easier than I thought. Just the emotional part was hard.
> 
> I also thought what if it doesn't work. And I was shocked by our low fertilization rate and only having one embryo to work with. I spent the entire TWW miserable, angry and certain it had failed.
> 
> Well here I am at 24 weeks pregnantand can feel my little boy kicking around inside me. it truly feels like a miracle and I'm so glad I just went for it. I appreciate every day of this pregnancy and I am so grateful that there is medical technology like IVF that makes things possible for women like us to have babies.
> 
> Now I also met someone on here who had stage 5 endo removed, cysts removed and a fold in her uterus corrected. They have her 6 months to ttc naturally before being recommended for IVF. Well she BDed once a couple weeks after surgery and got a BFP. This was after LTTTC and it seemed like her prospect of ever conceiving naturally was very low.
> 
> So it will have to be entirely up to you. If you feel like IVF is your best bet and its funded, then by all means go for it! I'd be happy to give you my personal email so you can have someone to reach out to who had been through it recently. Happy to answer any questions or just be an emotional support. :)



That is a wonderful story and congratulations to you! I hope I am able to tell a positive story someday.


----------



## Bma11

Yes we will!!! Also, if it by chance didnt work first round, you could try naturally then do ivf again etc!!! Did he give you a percentage of your success rate with ivf?

I'm here for you too!!!


----------



## Sunshine24

Bma11 said:


> Yes we will!!! Also, if it by chance didnt work first round, you could try naturally then do ivf again etc!!! Did he give you a percentage of your success rate with ivf?
> 
> I'm here for you too!!!

THANK YOU!! :) :) 

They said I have a 40% success with IVF, and with IUI they told me 15-20%....so I figure if I try 3x that's a 120% chance of success right? Hahhahahaa.....:happydance:


----------



## SashimiMimi

Yes I'm also 31 and DH is 38. 

I was also worried about the meds and how I would feel. It was A LOT of self-injecting both in the belly and the butt!! I got really good at doing it myself, although DH offered to help... But his hands shook as he does not like needles. 

I actually felt fine. A little bloated towar the end... Was terrified of the retrieval. Apparently I was yelling OUCH and swearing throughout the whole thing but I don't remember that or any discomfort as they dope you up pretty good. My DH actually fainted during the retrieval so I think everyone felt worse for him than me! Lol 

Glad you are going to go for it. I know it's the right decision!


----------



## Sunshine24

SashimiMimi said:


> Yes I'm also 31 and DH is 38.
> 
> I was also worried about the meds and how I would feel. It was A LOT of self-injecting both in the belly and the butt!! I got really good at doing it myself, although DH offered to help... But his hands shook as he does not like needles.
> 
> I actually felt fine. A little bloated towar the end... Was terrified of the retrieval. Apparently I was yelling OUCH and swearing throughout the whole thing but I don't remember that or any discomfort as they dope you up pretty good. My DH actually fainted during the retrieval so I think everyone felt worse for him than me! Lol
> 
> Glad you are going to go for it. I know it's the right decision!

Thanks! I did injectibles ( Gonal and Lupron ) with my IUI cycles, and my doc said it would be very similar. I guess retrieval scares me the most, but I know you are "under" for it anyway, so thats good. One step at a time anyway right? Hahahaha.


----------



## Chris_25

SashimiMimi said:


> Yes I'm also 31 and DH is 38.
> 
> I was also worried about the meds and how I would feel. It was A LOT of self-injecting both in the belly and the butt!! I got really good at doing it myself, although DH offered to help... But his hands shook as he does not like needles.
> 
> I actually felt fine. A little bloated towar the end... Was terrified of the retrieval. Apparently I was yelling OUCH and swearing throughout the whole thing but I don't remember that or any discomfort as they dope you up pretty good. My DH actually fainted during the retrieval so I think everyone felt worse for him than me! Lol
> 
> Glad you are going to go for it. I know it's the right decision!



They don't knock you out during the retreival? Oh man I don't think I could handle that


----------



## SashimiMimi

Chris you are semi conscious. Some people fall asleep, some are just in and out of it. OH said I'd wake up and yell and fall asleep. I do not remember any pain and it was not so bad. IVF is like a glorified IUI... A few more injections, the retrieval and the transfer is a cinch.


----------



## Chris_25

SashimiMimi said:


> Chris you are semi conscious. Some people fall asleep, some are just in and out of it. OH said I'd wake up and yell and fall asleep. I do not remember any pain and it was not so bad. IVF is like a glorified IUI... A few more injections, the retrieval and the transfer is a cinch.



Oh ok gotcha lol it was all worth it in the end! I don't care if they stand me on my head if it will work lol


----------



## LuckyW

Good luck, Sunshine! Keep us posted!


----------



## Sunshine24

Hi guys-

Just wanted to keep you posted as I promised....

Had baselines yesterday. I start BCP for about two weeks, then Lupron with BCP, then just Lupron for a few days, then approx 10 days of stimming with Gonal, and then Egg Retrieval and then Transfer......all in all it looks probably like I am on a road about 5-6 weeks long.

Feeling a little nervous, but also positive.......My doc told me the odds are about 40% so I'm ready for my :bfp:

Hoping it all goes fast and I will have good news soon!! I will keep you posted on each leg of this journey as I know many of you are considering IVF.

Please keep me in your thoughts!

Positive prayers for all of you too!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Bma11

Yay! Awesome. You are in my prayers !!!! I can't wait!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Pheewww! Way to go sunshine! I know the 6 week journey seems long but it will go by fast. We are here with you every step of the way!


----------



## Sunshine24

Hi Guys-

Nothing really new to report, just want to vent about something that I know all of you can relate to.

Just having one of "those" days......

Had dinner with my fam, my (YOUNGER!) pregnant sister-in-law and brother were there with their one year old. Dont get me wrong, I LOVE my niece and cant wait to meet baby #2 this spring, but sometimes it's all I can do to keep from bawling at the table. And it only gets worse when it seems every conversation is about babies......and tonight we found out another family friend ( married for 6 months and 5 years younger than me ) is pregnant. I dont want to be jealous and bitter but sometimes I just really feel that way.

My family doesnt know what we are going through at ALL, but I'm sure they assume something is wrong, as it's been 3 yrs married and nothing. No one is trying to be mean but sometimes I just want to hide from everyone for a while.

I'm at the very start of my 1st IVf cycle and KNOW I'm on my way, some days it just feels SO hard and unfair and SO far away.....and it's nice to know that you guys understand. It just all seems so, so, so unfair sometimes ya know???

So, I feel better already for venting. Thanks for "listening"/ reading. I know y'all get it. And I love you for that.

OUR TIME IS SOON :thumbup:


----------



## Bma11

Yup! I'm right there with you. Seems likes everyone is getting prego. Plus I walk into the grocery store and see baby bumps everywhere!!! You will get there. :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Hugs, sunshine! Good luck on your IVF cycle!!!


----------



## fisher640

Oh sunshine :hugs: yes. We've all been there. The jealous and depression are really something else. we didnt tell anyone what we were going through. None of my immediate family ever made comments directly to me but DH and I have been married 6 years so when we fiiiinallly got pregnant and told people several relatives made comments that led me to believe it may have been a topic behind our backs. 

My aunt assured me labor would be easy "because that's only fair and how it works if u have a hard time getting pregnant" 

And my grandfather (who's 93 thank you very much: embarrassing) said something like "oh? That's wonderful news I thought that wasn't a possibility?" I was like "uhhhh. (Awkward) I don't know what you're talking about?"


----------



## Chris_25

Sunshine24 said:


> Hi Guys-
> 
> Nothing really new to report, just want to vent about something that I know all of you can relate to.
> 
> Just having one of "those" days......
> 
> Had dinner with my fam, my (YOUNGER!) pregnant sister-in-law and brother were there with their one year old. Dont get me wrong, I LOVE my niece and cant wait to meet baby #2 this spring, but sometimes it's all I can do to keep from bawling at the table. And it only gets worse when it seems every conversation is about babies......and tonight we found out another family friend ( married for 6 months and 5 years younger than me ) is pregnant. I dont want to be jealous and bitter but sometimes I just really feel that way.
> 
> My family doesnt know what we are going through at ALL, but I'm sure they assume something is wrong, as it's been 3 yrs married and nothing. No one is trying to be mean but sometimes I just want to hide from everyone for a while.
> 
> I'm at the very start of my 1st IVf cycle and KNOW I'm on my way, some days it just feels SO hard and unfair and SO far away.....and it's nice to know that you guys understand. It just all seems so, so, so unfair sometimes ya know???
> 
> So, I feel better already for venting. Thanks for "listening"/ reading. I know y'all get it. And I love you for that.
> 
> OUR TIME IS SOON :thumbup:


Oh hunni I feel the same way I get so down and depressed and say to myself "How will I go on" I am very impatient :( I have high hopes for you now that you are doing your IVF cycle! :thumbup:


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hey Sunshine... I remember all too well what that feeling of the whole world is pregnant but you. It was like the universe was throwing pregnant ladies in my face and I wonder this one morning when I was riding the subway to work, I was literally surrounded by pregnant ladies on the train! I kept switching cars and there would be another one and even 3 in one car at one point. It was like the pregnant lady zombie apocalypse! 

It's also not easy to see family and close friends have babies while you're still waiting for your turn. Is there a particular reason that you aren't open about it with your family? It can be a difficult situation to discuss with anyone and it's definitely a personal decision. I was open about it to my immediate family and close friends only. I met a former employer of mine for coffee after I had been TTC for about 8 months after not seeing her for a couple of years. The first thing she said to me is "I thought you would be out to here by now!" (while motioning a pregnant belly with her hands). "You love babies and I thought you would have had a couple by now." I didn't tell her that I was struggling but just kind of laughed nervously and said something like "So did I!" 

Well I hope you are doing okay and that you are taking good care of yourself. Just remember the light is almost at the end of the tunnel. Hugs!


----------



## Sunshine24

SashimiMimi said:


> Hey Sunshine... I remember all too well what that feeling of the whole world is pregnant but you. It was like the universe was throwing pregnant ladies in my face and I wonder this one morning when I was riding the subway to work, I was literally surrounded by pregnant ladies on the train! I kept switching cars and there would be another one and even 3 in one car at one point. It was like the pregnant lady zombie apocalypse!
> 
> It's also not easy to see family and close friends have babies while you're still waiting for your turn. Is there a particular reason that you aren't open about it with your family? It can be a difficult situation to discuss with anyone and it's definitely a personal decision. I was open about it to my immediate family and close friends only. I met a former employer of mine for coffee after I had been TTC for about 8 months after not seeing her for a couple of years. The first thing she said to me is "I thought you would be out to here by now!" (while motioning a pregnant belly with her hands). "You love babies and I thought you would have had a couple by now." I didn't tell her that I was struggling but just kind of laughed nervously and said something like "So did I!"
> 
> Well I hope you are doing okay and that you are taking good care of yourself. Just remember the light is almost at the end of the tunnel. Hugs!

Thank you! There isnt a particular reason we havent told our families....honestly the majority of the reason was I didnt want people watching every move I make always thinking and wondering---IS SHE? ISNT SHE? Plus when we started trying my niece had just been born and now with my sis-in-law pregnant againt I KNOW she would just feel guilty and terrible ( not that she should, but she is just such a sweet person ) and I dont want her to feel bad about being pregnant. I know that sounds crazy! Hahah. Also there is a lot of adoption in my family and we're happy and ready to go that route when/ if we choose to, but I think some of my family wouldn'y understand why we're choosing IVF instead of moving right to adoption. Just dont want to answer millions of questions, ya know?

Luckily I have three best friends who are amazing and supportive. And, one of them struggled for 2.5 yrs before she got pregnant with her twins, and had a very similar road and diagnosis as me, she is a HUGE HUGE help to me---so it's not like I'm totally going at it alone. Plus DH is beyond wonderful--but ya know, sometimes its just TOO much to talk about it all the time. We are very open and honest with each other about all the emotions about this time, but then I have to stop---I dont want our whole marriage to be about this process, ya know? easier said than done......

Thank you for your support though.

I cant wait to get my BFP soon. I feel it is coming, really and truly.


----------



## Chris_25

Hi girls so I had MY new RE appt yesterday and it went well I have a cyst on one ovary which is no big deal and he is referring me to a doctor to do the laporoscopy and hysteroscopy surgery to check for scar tissue or endometriosis although he said most likely won't find anything. I couldn't get an appt. to meet with that doctor until March 6th and then I will have to schedule the surgery. The RE basically told me if everything comes back fine with the surgery then I should move onto IVF. If it comes back that they did find something then I would try a few more IUI's and see if that would work. He didn't agree with my previous RE only getting me 1 follicle for the 3 IUI's I have already done because I can get that on my own anyway. The doctor said there is something going on but just don't know what. Oh and also my lining was a little thin which could be the issue which is weird because the other clinic told me I had good lining. I hate this waiting game and it looks like I will be doing IVF in a few months because i'm sure the surgery will find nothing. I am so scared :(


----------



## Sunshine24

Chris_25 said:


> Hi girls so I had MY new RE appt yesterday and it went well I have a cyst on one ovary which is no big deal and he is referring me to a doctor to do the laporoscopy and hysteroscopy surgery to check for scar tissue or endometriosis although he said most likely won't find anything. I couldn't get an appt. to meet with that doctor until March 6th and then I will have to schedule the surgery. The RE basically told me if everything comes back fine with the surgery then I should move onto IVF. If it comes back that they did find something then I would try a few more IUI's and see if that would work. He didn't agree with my previous RE only getting me 1 follicle for the 3 IUI's I have already done because I can get that on my own anyway. The doctor said there is something going on but just don't know what. Oh and also my lining was a little thin which could be the issue which is weird because the other clinic told me I had good lining. I hate this waiting game and it looks like I will be doing IVF in a few months because i'm sure the surgery will find nothing. I am so scared :(

It's ok! Don't be scared. You're making all the right decisions and moving forward. I had a lap and hyst last month and it was a breeze. PLUS they found moderate endo and removed it and said that was probably the trouble all along. I never had any signs of endo either.

Because I am anxious to keep moving forward and they cant ever say with 100% certainty that they got all the endo, we are choosing to do IVF next to get as quick results as possible. 

You will be okay. A lap is a GOOD thing, and even if they dont find anything, I have heard from multiple sources that after you have one done fertility increases for 6 months following.

Plesae feel free to reach out to me with any questions about the lao and starting IVF, I'm only about a month or two ahead of you in this whole thing.

Best of luck honey!


----------



## Chris_25

Sunshine24 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls so I had MY new RE appt yesterday and it went well I have a cyst on one ovary which is no big deal and he is referring me to a doctor to do the laporoscopy and hysteroscopy surgery to check for scar tissue or endometriosis although he said most likely won't find anything. I couldn't get an appt. to meet with that doctor until March 6th and then I will have to schedule the surgery. The RE basically told me if everything comes back fine with the surgery then I should move onto IVF. If it comes back that they did find something then I would try a few more IUI's and see if that would work. He didn't agree with my previous RE only getting me 1 follicle for the 3 IUI's I have already done because I can get that on my own anyway. The doctor said there is something going on but just don't know what. Oh and also my lining was a little thin which could be the issue which is weird because the other clinic told me I had good lining. I hate this waiting game and it looks like I will be doing IVF in a few months because i'm sure the surgery will find nothing. I am so scared :(
> 
> It's ok! Don't be scared. You're making all the right decisions and moving forward. I had a lap and hyst last month and it was a breeze. PLUS they found moderate endo and removed it and said that was probably the trouble all along. I never had any signs of endo either.
> 
> Because I am anxious to keep moving forward and they cant ever say with 100% certainty that they got all the endo, we are choosing to do IVF next to get as quick results as possible.
> 
> You will be okay. A lap is a GOOD thing, and even if they dont find anything, I have heard from multiple sources that after you have one done fertility increases for 6 months following.
> 
> Plesae feel free to reach out to me with any questions about the lao and starting IVF, I'm only about a month or two ahead of you in this whole thing.
> 
> Best of luck honey!Click to expand...


Thanks so much! I am actually glad I am going to do the surgery. I want to make sure i've checked everything before moving on. I wish you the best of luck too! :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine24

You will do great! You're making the right choice and you're one step closer.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Chris this sounds like a great plan. Yes the thought of surgery sounds scary, but like Sunshine and many other women I have spoken to say, it's a breeze. I met someone on here who did both the lap and hysteroscopy after ttc 14 months and got a BFP after BDing one time 2 weeks post surgery! This was after removing stage 5 endo and numerous cysts.

If IVF ends up being the route you go, I'd also be happy to answer any questions about the process. 

Sunshine I'm glad you have some close friends IRL to confide in. My SIL struggled and did 4 IUIs to conceive my niece and she was my rock during the whole thing!


----------



## Sunshine24

Another update on me, as promised.

I start the 2nd phase of my IVF cycle tonight, Lupron injections. 

I do Lupron in addition to the BCP I am on for two nights, then stop BCP and continue just on Lupron, and then when AF comes ( they suspect it will be around Feb 18th or so ) I call the office, go in for baselines and enter phase three---stimming + Lupron ( which will last approx 10 days... ). THEN! Trigger, Er and transfer and hopefully BFP.

So far, so good, it seems like time is going fast. Im staying busy, eating healthy, and getting in a good mental place to undergo these next steps....


Thanks for your support ladies!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Sunshine this sounds exactly like my protocol!!! Good luck!


----------



## Chris_25

SashimiMimi said:


> Chris this sounds like a great plan. Yes the thought of surgery sounds scary, but like Sunshine and many other women I have spoken to say, it's a breeze. I met someone on here who did both the lap and hysteroscopy after ttc 14 months and got a BFP after BDing one time 2 weeks post surgery! This was after removing stage 5 endo and numerous cysts.
> 
> If IVF ends up being the route you go, I'd also be happy to answer any questions about the process.
> 
> Sunshine I'm glad you have some close friends IRL to confide in. My SIL struggled and did 4 IUIs to conceive my niece and she was my rock during the whole thing!


Thanks so much I appreciate all the support! I just want answers and i'm ready to move forward now.


----------



## Chris_25

Sunshine24 said:


> Another update on me, as promised.
> 
> I start the 2nd phase of my IVF cycle tonight, Lupron injections.
> 
> I do Lupron in addition to the BCP I am on for two nights, then stop BCP and continue just on Lupron, and then when AF comes ( they suspect it will be around Feb 18th or so ) I call the office, go in for baselines and enter phase three---stimming + Lupron ( which will last approx 10 days... ). THEN! Trigger, Er and transfer and hopefully BFP.
> 
> So far, so good, it seems like time is going fast. Im staying busy, eating healthy, and getting in a good mental place to undergo these next steps....
> 
> 
> Thanks for your support ladies!



Sounds like it's coming along great! I am keeping you in my prayers and I just know everything will work out perfect for you. :thumbup:


----------



## LuckyW

Hi guys,

I had a scan this morning and found out my bean stopped growing a couple of weeks ago. I am reporting it here because I think this thread is such a great resource for people frustrated with assisted conception, and it's pretty interesting to see how people's stories develop - the ultimate success stories being the best outcomes, obviously.

In my case, I think we're going to quit with the assisted conception. We will probably continue to try at home, but it feels right to resign ourselves to the likelihood that parenthood won't be happening. I will be turning 43 in a few months, after all. And as you all know, it's not easy to keep persisting after so many discouraging results.

Emotionally, I'm actually totally fine. Positive, even. It's a little peculiar to think how I've been so fearful and dreading the possibility of this moment - having to face the probability that I will never have children - and it is disappointing but not at all devastating.

Anyway, just another thread to add to this wonderful collection of stories. I hope no one feels like my update is inappropriate here.

Best of luck to you all! :hugs:


----------



## SashimiMimi

Oh Lucky, I'm so sorry to hear your news. I'm glad you are doing okay emotionally. I think you just have to follow your gut on what's right for you and if stopping the assisted conception is what feels right then that's what you have to do.

I really wish I had the words to make this journey all better for you, but just know that this is a place where you will be supported no matter what. I hope that if you feel the need to that you will come here with anything that's on your mind. Big hugs.


----------



## Sunshine24

I'm so sorry Lucky, but it sounds like you are in a good place mentally, which I commend you for. I will continue to think and pray for you!!


----------



## Chris_25

Lucky I am so very sorry. I am glad to hear you are being positive and doing ok. <3


----------



## Bma11

Chris_25 said:


> Hi girls so I had MY new RE appt yesterday and it went well I have a cyst on one ovary which is no big deal and he is referring me to a doctor to do the laporoscopy and hysteroscopy surgery to check for scar tissue or endometriosis although he said most likely won't find anything. I couldn't get an appt. to meet with that doctor until March 6th and then I will have to schedule the surgery. The RE basically told me if everything comes back fine with the surgery then I should move onto IVF. If it comes back that they did find something then I would try a few more IUI's and see if that would work. He didn't agree with my previous RE only getting me 1 follicle for the 3 IUI's I have already done because I can get that on my own anyway. The doctor said there is something going on but just don't know what. Oh and also my lining was a little thin which could be the issue which is weird because the other clinic told me I had good lining. I hate this waiting game and it looks like I will be doing IVF in a few months because i'm sure the surgery will find nothing. I am so scared :(

Well, it's good that he has you getting completely checked out! I sure wish I'd done all that back in June 2012! Do you know what your lining was? I'm pretty sure it should be 9mm and up for implantation. Try not to be scared but excited!!! :) we are all rooting for you :)


----------



## Bma11

LuckyW said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I had a scan this morning and found out my bean stopped growing a couple of weeks ago. I am reporting it here because I think this thread is such a great resource for people frustrated with assisted conception, and it's pretty interesting to see how people's stories develop - the ultimate success stories being the best outcomes, obviously.
> 
> In my case, I think we're going to quit with the assisted conception. We will probably continue to try at home, but it feels right to resign ourselves to the likelihood that parenthood won't be happening. I will be turning 43 in a few months, after all. And as you all know, it's not easy to keep persisting after so many discouraging results.
> 
> Emotionally, I'm actually totally fine. Positive, even. It's a little peculiar to think how I've been so fearful and dreading the possibility of this moment - having to face the probability that I will never have children - and it is disappointing but not at all devastating.
> 
> Anyway, just another thread to add to this wonderful collection of stories. I hope no one feels like my update is inappropriate here.
> 
> Best of luck to you all! :hugs:

So sorry for your loss :(


----------



## Chris_25

Bma11 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls so I had MY new RE appt yesterday and it went well I have a cyst on one ovary which is no big deal and he is referring me to a doctor to do the laporoscopy and hysteroscopy surgery to check for scar tissue or endometriosis although he said most likely won't find anything. I couldn't get an appt. to meet with that doctor until March 6th and then I will have to schedule the surgery. The RE basically told me if everything comes back fine with the surgery then I should move onto IVF. If it comes back that they did find something then I would try a few more IUI's and see if that would work. He didn't agree with my previous RE only getting me 1 follicle for the 3 IUI's I have already done because I can get that on my own anyway. The doctor said there is something going on but just don't know what. Oh and also my lining was a little thin which could be the issue which is weird because the other clinic told me I had good lining. I hate this waiting game and it looks like I will be doing IVF in a few months because i'm sure the surgery will find nothing. I am so scared :(
> 
> Well, it's good that he has you getting completely checked out! I sure wish I'd done all that back in June 2012! Do you know what your lining was? I'm pretty sure it should be 9mm and up for implantation. Try not to be scared but excited!!! :) we are all rooting for you :)Click to expand...


Thank you! :flower: The doctor told me it should be 9mm you are right, but mine was 8mm which isn't too far off. After they removed the endo have you tried on your own? Or did they recommend ivf?


----------



## Bma11

They did recommend IVF. He said my endo was thick bands of scary issue & ratedwld be low naturally & not that much better with IUI:/ 

Well, I am currently in my natural 2ww! ;) my first try since my jan 3 laparoscopy .


----------



## Bma11

I had to leave that up cause when I re read it, I literally laughed out loud. 

You know I meant scar tissue**** not scary issue:D && rates would be low***

My head has been hurting since yesterday so I currentlyhave my head under a pillow & I'm not hitting the keys right on my phone!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Haha, that is a hilarious Freudian slip BMA......do you think the pregnitude is causing the headaches, I have heard it can do that.


----------



## Bma11

I get headaches ALL the time, but I didn't notice them being more frequent. A lot less actually, since starting all these supplements .


----------



## Bma11

I ovulated a week ago & I started tracking my headaches & they come on before O & after


----------



## ttcbaby117

Gotcha...so I gues it is just a hormonal thing then. Today is my first day on the Pregnitude. So far so good!


----------



## Sunshine24

Another update!

So after 2 weeks of BCP and a few days of Lupron-- AF has arrived and I have baselines tomorrow at my doc, where I know they will give me the green light to go ahead and start stimming for my IVF cycle!!! 

I expect probably about 10 days of stimming and Lupron and then move onto Phase 3--Egg retrieval.

I've been eating suuuuper healthy, getting plenty of sleep, and really staying positive and in a good mental place. I truly believe this is going to be IT!

I will keep you posted after my appt tomorrow and throughout the process.

A little nervous about any possible stimming side effects, but I know not everyone gets side effects, so I'm hoping I am one of those.

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Bma11

WHOO hoo! Good news :) you sound very happy & in a great state of mind. It's awesome . Good luck


----------



## SashimiMimi

Sounds amazing sunshine!!! I personally found the BCP AF to feel so strange after being off of it for so long and having "real" AFs!!

Loving your positive attitude! Keep it up!

Don't worry about side affects too much. Like I said, I didn't feel much other than bloating toward the end. I also did a lower dose of one of the injectibles for IUI so I knew what to expect. 

Please keep updating us! Thinking of you!


----------



## Sunshine24

Hi again all!

I started a blog to keep me busy during this IVF journey! I will still update very frequently here on BnB with more technical details of my IVF ( follie size, etc ) but this blog is going to be a good way for me to keep busy, get my feelings out, and maybe help others who aren't on BnB and dont have support.

At the very least, it will help me stay occupied!

https://sunshiney24.wordpress.com/


----------



## ttcbaby117

great idea sunshine. It will be interesting to follow your progess as I will start my BCPs in a few weeks.


----------



## Bma11

Awesome sunshine... Since you don't have a journal on here ill stalk you on there :)


----------



## Chris_25

Sunshine24 said:


> Hi again all!
> 
> I started a blog to keep me busy during this IVF journey! I will still update very frequently here on BnB with more technical details of my IVF ( follie size, etc ) but this blog is going to be a good way for me to keep busy, get my feelings out, and maybe help others who aren't on BnB and dont have support.
> 
> At the very least, it will help me stay occupied!
> 
> https://sunshiney24.wordpress.com/

:thumbup: i'll check it out :)


----------



## Bma11

Sunshine- how many embryos are you putting back in??


----------



## Sunshine24

Bma11 said:


> Sunshine- how many embryos are you putting back in??

Most likely just one. Depends on what we have when we get to transfer, but 99% sure just one.


----------



## Sunshine24

Just got back from my first doc appt in quite a while and I have the green light to start stims!:thumbup:

I do one more night of Lupron and then tomorrow I start with 150 units of Gonal. 

They think my trigger date will be March 2nd which would make March 4th my retrieval and then so on from there.

I'm a bit worried about triggering on March 2nd as I know I will be at a wedding and will need to sneak away to mix the trigger, and inject it, but I will cross that bridge when I get to it. Anyone ever have to do that before?

I asked a MILLION questions at my appointment regarding diet, rest, time off, etc. I specifically asked if I should avoid coffee ( as I have been for the past few weeks ) during the stims and my doc said not to worry about it. I still plan to really decrease my coffee intake and then after ER cut it completely. I was shocked by that though!

I also asked about the occasional glass of wine and she said it was fine. I was shocked! I dont plan to really drink while I am stimming and DEFINITELY not after ER, but its nice to know I could have a glass of wine out to dinner on a weekend or something.

I asked about diet and nutrition and she said just eat a balanced healthy diet. I've been drinking 3-4 liters of water daily ( I'm constantly peeing! ) and eating a very fruit and veggie heavy diet and I feel SOOO good right now, so I plan to continue that through the stims. I also have been drinking milk ( which I wasn't at ALL about a month ago ) and eating lots of good carbs: flax seeds, oatmeal, brown rice, etc. Ive also been making amazing, delicious vitamin packed smoothies every morning. I will probably be posting some of those recipes on my blog.

So, that's my update. My next appt is Monday Feb 25th and after that I will know how things are growing, I will be sure to update then!:happydance:


----------



## PinkPeony

So excited for you Sunshine!! :happydance:


----------



## Bma11

So.... Is the trigger shot different this time?? Not ovidrel? Hopefully you do the trigger after the wedding but if you have to do it at the wedding I'm sure you'll be fine :) 

You are doing really awesome with your diet! Sounds awesome. I wish I was your neighbor!!! Lol I drank decaf only when I did the iui's there still some caffeine in it too!


----------



## SashimiMimi

The trigger shot is easy... Just make sure you do it at the exact time they tell you to take it as it will line up with your scheduled retrieval time.

I had to mix all of my stims (puregone mixed with repronex) and actually managed to do it while not at home. I think you'll be fine taking your injection at the wedding and could easily find a private place to do it. 

Keep up the great diet and the positive attitude!!!


----------



## Sunshine24

Bma11 said:


> So.... Is the trigger shot different this time?? Not ovidrel? Hopefully you do the trigger after the wedding but if you have to do it at the wedding I'm sure you'll be fine :)
> 
> You are doing really awesome with your diet! Sounds awesome. I wish I was your neighbor!!! Lol I drank decaf only when I did the iui's there still some caffeine in it too!

As far as I know the trigger is the same as it was when I did IUI---I had to mix a saline solution into 10,000 units of hcg ( I think? ) I'm just a bit worried as I know the timing of it is super crucial since it will be right on schedule with ER. I know it will be fine.

It would be AWESOME if you were my neighbor! I would love someone to go through this with IRL. C'mon, move in :)


----------



## Sunshine24

SashimiMimi said:


> The trigger shot is easy... Just make sure you do it at the exact time they tell you to take it as it will line up with your scheduled retrieval time.
> 
> I had to mix all of my stims (puregone mixed with repronex) and actually managed to do it while not at home. I think you'll be fine taking your injection at the wedding and could easily find a private place to do it.
> 
> Keep up the great diet and the positive attitude!!!

Thank you so much for your encouragement. I am sure I will be fine--it's probably better I have something to do the day of the trigger to keep my mind off of it! Hope you are doing well too. :thumbup:


----------



## Sunshine24

gonal F DAY ONE DONE!! Did my first injection ( plus Lupron still ) last night, no big deal.

I decided everytime I do an injection I am going to take 5 minutes after and just be still in my bedroom, no thoughts, no worries, no distractions. Just focus on staying calm. Hoping that helps! If anything it's a bit of peace to look forward to after jabbing myself with 2 needles every night! Hahaha.

Day Two tonight! ( Don't worry, I won't update every single injection! ) 

Feeling excited and ready to go with this.:thumbup:


----------



## Sunshine24

Hi all-

Figured I'd post a quick update....

Been on 4 days of stims, went into docs this morning for 1st scan.:happydance:

They saw 5 follicles, all measuring around 12mm. She said normal amount of follicles for IVF is between 5 and 10 so I'm right on track. Doc also said it was great that all of them are about the same size, may indicate they are viable. She said she would call me if my estrogen levels were too low or high and I would need to adjust my dose based on that, but so far, no call. So I'm assuming everything stays the same through my next appt on Weds.

Estimated day for retrieval is next Monday ( one week! ). She thought maybe some more could 'pop' out by then! hahaha.

Any idea if 5 is good? Bad? Normal? I thought I might have more but at the same time I'm relieved not to have 15 or something!


----------



## PinkPeony

This is not the same thing of course, but for me this past cycle on clomid they only saw 2 follicles that she thought would be viable early on, then I went in the next day and I had 4. 
2 of the ones that were around 1.0 had overnight gone to 1.5 or 1.6 so I think don't be surprised if you get a few more joining the party.


----------



## SashimiMimi

I think I had 8 follicles to start off with early on and then 15 by retrieval. I think you will get more but just remember its all about quality and not quantity!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Sunshine, just want to let you know that I am thinking of you daily and sending lots of positivity your way! I remember you said that you have 3 funded IVFs so I wondered if you were in the U.K. Seems to be the only place that actually sees fertility as a right and not a privileged. I'm in Canada, and while we have amazing healthcare that covers just about everything, it doesn't cover fertility treatments so my IVF was out of pocket.

I'm attaching a picture of something inspirational. I set this photo as the wallpaper on my iPhone for the entire six weeks I was going through IVF and I felt that I needed the reminder. Hope it helps the other ladies going through/gearing up for IVF!
 



Attached Files:







91f46ac7f0b252086d1f192bbede51a0.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sunshine24

SashimiMimi said:


> Sunshine, just want to let you know that I am thinking of you daily and sending lots of positivity your way! I remember you said that you have 3 funded IVFs so I wondered if you were in the U.K. Seems to be the only place that actually sees fertility as a right and not a privileged. I'm in Canada, and while we have amazing healthcare that covers just about everything, it doesn't cover fertility treatments so my IVF was out of pocket.
> 
> I'm attaching a picture of something inspirational. I set this photo as the wallpaper on my iPhone for the entire six weeks I was going through IVF and I felt that I needed the reminder. Hope it helps the other ladies going through/gearing up for IVF!

You are seriously a godsend! Thank you for the vibes, I feel them, I really do :)

I feel so positive about this cycle. 

Had an appt today and my doc said I'm still "right on track" and there are definitely 5 follies right now and she thinks by ER I should have 7 or 8. I was a bit worried that the # seems "low" compared to other #'s I have seen here, but she said the main thing is QUALITY and that more follies doesnt mean success. She also said I am in a good position because it's really unlikely that I will overstimulate or anything--which has been my biggest fear for a long time for whatever reason.

I am actually in the USA and have NO idea why I have coverage for 3 IVFs but it's a complete gift that I am so grateful for. My husband works for a large domestic medical company so I'm thinking that may have something to do with them being able to cover so much? I'm happy I am able to reap the benefits of his insurance. Our IVF coverage doesnt cover FET or storage or anything but I'm hoping ( I KNOW! ) we wont have to go that far because this one WILL work :)

I appreciate all your thoughts! I hope your pregnancy is going well and I LOVE that inspirational quote you included in your post, I'm big into stuff like that. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sashimi what a great quote thanks for sharing. Sunshine I think those numbers are great afterall you only need one. I think that 8 is kinda what they want. My dr told me 8-10 is what she strives for. Good luck hun I cant wait to hear how you are doing.


----------



## Sunshine24

Update:

Had another appt today and they want me to stim through the weekend and then come in on Monday--ER will probably be Wednesday now, not Monday.

I was upset at first but then realized, WHY!? Nothing is wrong, they just want to put me in the best possible situation. I guess I just wanted ER over with, but it will be soon enough. 

Doc said I have at least 6 good looking follies right now and extra stims will give them a bit more time to grow and possibly have others develop into viable ones too. I'm fine with whatever makes me more successful and this sounds like it is it. Kind of messes with my work schedule as I already arranged everything to go out on Monday for ER and then was planning on transfer 3 or 5 days after, but--what can you do. ET might fall on a weekend now which would be perfection and GREAT so I could just take it easy.

The silver lining is I don't have to give myself the trigger in the bathroom at the wedding this weekend! YAY! Just regular stim shots which don't have to be as precisely on time. Phew.


----------



## Bma11

Good news. You are so right, nothing is wrong just more time for follies to grow!!! :) 
I'm glad you don't have to trigger and can just enjoy the night!


----------



## ttcbaby117

enjoy the wedding...I am so excited for you.


----------



## Sunshine24

Change of plans! Got a call late in the day today----my estrogen was super high so we might be back to the Monday transfer instead of Wednesday. CRAZY! Just when I get used to something, it changes. I was a little frustrated but I just have to go with the flow I guess. My doctor is soooo vigilant and awesome so I know she is doing the best thing for me right now and I appreciate that.

Anyway I have to go in bright and early tomorrow morning to check my levels and lowered my dose tonight of gonal from 150 to 75. I think if my estrogen is still really high they will go with the original plan and have me trigger on Saturday ( we're back to triggering at the wedding again! ) and do ER on Monday. I guess I will know tomorrow. So......trigger either Monday or Wednesday I guess, TBD....I will email tomorrow with an update. The good news is it looks like there is 6 follies even if we had to go Monday.

Thanks for all the thoughts, I feel very, very supported and very lucky to have found y'all!


----------



## Sunshine24

AAAAND another update! Back from doc appt this AM, waiting on a call after they see blood levels...might trigger tonight, might trigger tomorrow...it will all depend on my estrogen level. Hate this waiting game!!! Still looking at about 5-6 follies that will be mature, they found 8 total but some might not catch up. 

I wish it were more, but maybe some are hiding in there, and I guess it DOES only take one, right? I'll update once I know about trigger and retrieval.


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow back and forth huh! Ok well let us know what your results say!


----------



## Sunshine24

Oh my goodness, the back and forth! But, we finally have an answer. I AM triggering tonight--Saturday. ER will remain as originally scheduled on Monday. They recorded 8 follies total, probably about 5 are mature at this point, maybe all 8 will be by the time Monday comes.

NOT looking forward to trigger, I have to do it at 930pm ( on the dot ) in the bathroom at a wedding tonight. I know it will be fine, right?? I dont mind the needle at all, but I really wish I was going to be home!

But, this is just one more step as we get closer and closer to my BFP!


----------



## PinkPeony

That's one of those moments where you just stand there and go - I never thought I'd be doing THIS right now. Meanwhile the girl one stall over has no clue. The wild world of fertility treatments. If people only knew.


Sending you positive vibes Sunshine.:hi:


----------



## SashimiMimi

I did a few of my shots on bathroom stalls (at work) and strangely felt like a rockstar for being do stealth and sneaky. You will be just fine triggering at the wedding, tomorrow you can relax then Monday is the big day!


----------



## Sunshine24

SashimiMimi said:


> I did a few of my shots on bathroom stalls (at work) and strangely felt like a rockstar for being do stealth and sneaky. You will be just fine triggering at the wedding, tomorrow you can relax then Monday is the big day!

I like that mindset! " I am a rockstar! I give myself shots in public bathrooms!" Hahahaha. 

All I'm saying is, after allllll of this, when this baby arrives he/she better sleep through the night--they owe me ;)

Excited and nervous for Monday--almost there!!


----------



## Bma11

Good luck sunshine! Ill be thinking of you at 9:30! :) so, you aren't alone. 
And about the eggs, quality vs quantity. You will get that bfp! 5 sound great!! I'm so excited for you.


----------



## Sunshine24

So I did the trigger shot in the bathroom at the wedding last night.

It did make me feel like kind of a rockstar---being so sneaky and brave to do it while a whole room of my family and friends was just beyond the door. GO ME!

Egg retrieval tomorrow. Excited. Super nervous to hear what they get. Scared. Hopeful. Happy. READY!

Has anyone ever heard of an egg retrieval that showed follicles but then none of the eggs are viable? I had a nightmare about that last night. Can that even happen??


----------



## Bma11

Sunshine- I googled your question. Don't google your question. :( I say don't google it because everyone situation is different and you can't count in their experiences to be just like yours. You had moderate endo which is most likely to be the cause of the infertility. You jumped straight in to ivf after the lap so you really have no idea if you could have gotten pregnant naturally or not. so, I believe you are going to have viable eggs of good quality !!!! I think your doctor would have an inclination that there was an egg quality issue before hand. I think, I'm not sure if they can ever be 100% certain. 
Anyways, I'm so excited for you!!!!! Can't wait to hear the rest after your ER.


----------



## Chris_25

Sunshine I'm so excited for you and wish you the best of luck for tomorrow! Keep us posted <3


----------



## StayHopeful

FX for you, Sunshine! I know this will be it for you!

Ladies who have gone through IVF, I have a question: how often do you have to go in to the doctor for monitoring throughout the 6-week process? If the finances work out, DH and I are hoping to do our first round this summer. I'm a teacher and my last week of classes is the first week of June. I'm not sure exactly when my cycle will start, so if it falls sometime in May would it be possible to start the IVF cycle without missing too much work?


----------



## Sunshine24

90 minutes to go. EEK!


----------



## Bma11

Yay!!!!!! Good luck! Prayers for some awesome eggs!!! :)


----------



## SashimiMimi

Thinking of you!!!! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sunshine - good luck! Thinking of you!

stayhopeful - it really depends on what protocol they put you on. I believe you could be downregging between 7-21 days which in that time you probably wont need to have much monitoring done, maybe once or twice. The heavy monitoring comes when you are stimming which could be from every 3 days to every day where you would need to go in. I hope that helps.


----------



## Sunshine24

Well, I'm back! Hahaha. That was sure fast. I felt nothing, remember nothing--it really was the easiest part of this whole process by far.

They retrieved 7 eggs ( upon which I apparently exclaimed--MY LUCKY NUMBER---yaaaay sedation. Make me say crazy things.... )

Anyway 7 is pretty good I think? My doc told me they thought all along they'd get between 5 and 10 so 7 is right in the middle. The reality is all may not be mature and all may not fertilize, but hey--if I can get one out of this, I'm happy.

I should know tomorrow how many were mature, they said stats are usually 60% mature--so that would be 3 or 4---but I'm hoping to break the stats and have even more.

So, I wish it was 10, but 7 is great---and the best part is it's OVER!

DH was AMAZING during the process and sat right in the room with me. I guess right before I drifted off from the meds I guess I kept saying over and over to the docs " My husband is so nice. " Truth comes out I suppose! He kept me laughing pre-retrieval and is now making me a sandwich and picked up some trashy magazines on the way home. All in all, today---I feel very lucky.

Thank you for your support, it's been amazing to know I have a whole team routing for me! I will update each day as I know more. :thumbup:


----------



## SashimiMimi

I'm so glad the retrieval was easy for you. Apparently I screamed in pain the whole time and swore at my RE, yet I remember nothing! My husband fainted durin the retrieval and had to lie on the floor. They were trying to see how coherent I was and asked me what the fastest land animal is and I exclaimed "Our pet cat!!!" Hahaha! It's kind of true. And I kind of remember the retrieval but do not remember feeling any pain. 

I feel so optimistic for you! Please update as soon as you hear fertilization results!!


----------



## Bma11

Lol sunshine and sashimi. I can't not imagine what I might say. My DH probably won't be with me during ER, because he is working a turnaround and they have blacked out vacation for everyone until its over. :( with that being said my RE is very handsome and very sweet. I hope I just keep my mouth shut!!! Hehe plus I'm very sarcastic, so some people might interpret that wrong. :D

Anyways, glad your retrieval went well and your DH is taking good care if you! I can't wait to hear how it progresses!!!!!


----------



## SashimiMimi

BMA as long as you have someone to drive you home from the procedure you'll be fine. You are very loopy after the retrieval!!! I'm curious, you mentioned that your DH didn't stay for the IUIs but didn't be have to do a fresh sperm sample on both days of the IUIs? My DH had to do samples back to back on all 3 IUIs and a fresh sample for IVF the day of retrieval. Now that I think of it they made both of us be on antibiotics for the IVF and I can't remember for the life of me why he had to be on antibiotics!!

Sunshine did your OH have to be on antibiotics for IVF??


----------



## Bma11

Sashimi- my mom will be with me :) and my DH will have to be on antibiotics for 5 days I believe. 

Okay so, DH was able to go with me once and give a fresh sperm sample. The other iui's he'd do it at home and I'd keep the cup in my bra(my RE told me to put it there) one time I had to keep it in there from 4:30 am to 7:45 am. I definitely have to ask about that for IVF.

Also, his sperm count, motility, morphology is always perfect. So, even with it being in my bra the whole time didnt do anything negative. They read me the count, motility and morphology before doing IUI.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Ohhh that's so interesting! Yes I have a friend who had to keep her husbands sample taped to her belly to keep it warm but boobs make so much more sense!!


----------



## Sunshine24

Neither of us were on antibiotics and they didn't mention anything about that? He did a sample at home and brought it with us this morning. DH samples are always ( as doc says ) "award winning". Go figure! Hahahaha.

Just woke up from a nice nap and DH is making some soup downstairs. Probably going to try and milk this for all it's worth and lounge around in bed for the rest of the day. :)


----------



## Bma11

MILK IT!!!! :D lol


----------



## PinkPeony

Milk it!!! :happydance: Your hubby sounds like a sweetie. Glad everything went well.


----------



## Jlh1980

Hey guys I'm joining late in this thread but I could really use the support! After reading all these I almost want to go straight to ivf, I just failed my first Iui and I'm not feeling hopeful already. We are in the unexplained category but of course I've convinced myself I have endo although my re doesn't recommend getting a lap. I'm going for my second iui next week but deep inside I feel like we are going to have to have ivf. Anyway I could use positive thoughts by my attitude is not want I want it to be :growlmad:





Ttc 8 months

Me 32
Dh 34
Feb 2013 iui w femara bfn


----------



## Sunshine24

Hi Jlh--I wish I couldnt say " I Know how you feel" but I do. But, just remember, because your first iui didnt work does NOT mean your 2nd or 3rd wont either. It still only ups your odds a bit over trying naturally, which can take a while too ( as we alllll know too well! ) 

I have to admit I felt very similar to how you did, like something was wrong and we needed to find it to fix it, which is why after 4 iuis I had a lap and they DID find endo and I had no symptoms before the surgery and NEVER would have known. We were unexplained too--and they can never say 100% it was endo that really caused it, but in my heart I feel it was.

I guess the best advice I can give you is, go with your gut. Looking back on my journey ( which, I dont know if IVF even worked for us yet as they just retrieved 7 eggs today....tomorrow I find out how many are even viable ) I wish I had just gone right to IVF. But if I had done that I probably wouldnt have gotten frustrated enough to have a lap procedure first, and that, IM HOPING fixed my problem.

I know it's so frustrating and Im thinking about you!! Talk with your husband, doctor, ladies on these boards and get as much info as you can---you will make the right decision about what to do next, there is no wrong decision in inferitlity because you are choosing from your heart---and we're all on our own journeys. 

Believe it will happen for you! It will happen for all of us!!! Keep us posted on what you decide to do.

ps--my friend had success after 4 iuis and another after just 2....that may be how it goes for you too!!


----------



## Jlh1980

Thank you sunshine, I've been following all your threads and you are such a positive inspiration! I hope and pray you have several good eggs, after reading your story I think we all feel like we are on this journey with you! I haven't heard that many success stories w iui so hearing them gives me a little hope but I may jump right to ivf if the second one doesn't work. At this point I just want to go the route that gives me the best odds bc each month that goes by it just becomes that more devastating. The one thing that makes me nervous is that it seems like ivf is a full time job, I just don't understand how I'm supposed to do all this while working a real full time job. Ironically I'm a psychiatrist so I spend all day helping others with their struggles all the while having my own internal private struggle........ Its exhausting!


----------



## Sunshine24

Jlh-- the time commitment I felt was involved with IVF was a major deterrent for me and one of the primary reasons I didnt jump right to it after my 1st or 2nd failed IUI

Now, having been through the majority of the IVF process, I have to say--it wasnt as bad as I worried it would be. Appts are quick, and my clinic really worked to have me come in early before work or on a lunch break. I'm lucky my job is fairly flexible, but it wasnt the epic struggled I feared.

Before I began the IVf process I resigned myself to " If this is what it takes to get our baby I'm 100% onboard. " I expected the worst and felt like it didnt reallllllly get as bad as I thought. Honestly this board helped me a ton too--it was something to look forward to every night after appts and stuff. My husband is fabulous---but no one quite gets it like a woman going through it--so no matter what you do, stay on these boards, stay in touch, and it will make it easier.

Thank you for your kind words. I feel like everyone has been right along with me and that definitely has helped me stay positive. I'm looking forward to updating tomorrow after I hear from the embryologist.


----------



## fisher640

Jlh1980 said:


> Hey guys I'm joining late in this thread but I could really use the support! After reading all these I almost want to go straight to ivf, I just failed my first Iui and I'm not feeling hopeful already. We are in the unexplained category but of course I've convinced myself I have endo although my re doesn't recommend getting a lap. I'm going for my second iui next week but deep inside I feel like we are going to have to have ivf. Anyway I could use positive thoughts by my attitude is not want I want it to be :growlmad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ttc 8 months
> 
> Me 32
> Dh 34
> Feb 2013 iui w femara bfn

Try not to get too frustrated, easier said than done I know. With unexplained infertility (that was our diagnosis as well) medication + IUI really only takes your odds each cycle up to a normal level, it's still not huge success rate. I had totally given up on it working when I reluctantly agreed to a 5th round while we were waiting for our IVF consult (why waste a cycle right?) and now I'm due at the end of this month from our first ever positive test :hugs:


----------



## Jlh1980

Fisher thank you for those inspirational words and congrats, that's so exciting you are due in a few weeks. It's also very kind of you to stay on this forum to give support to others even though your struggle has come to an end ( thank god). We are paying for everything out of pocket so that is why I go back and forth pay more money for better odds or less for worse? I need to do my best to stay in the moment and not jump to far ahead 1 week until the 2nd iui. Again thank you for the support and good luck with your little one, at Lear we all know we will be that much more thankful when they arrive even when you are up all night!


Sunshine good luck today we are rooting for you and sending positive energy your way!!


----------



## Sunshine24

Waiting on my phone call about the eggs......worst wait ever!! Fingers crossed that 7/7 were good....but I would even be happy with 4 or 5!


----------



## Sunshine24

WELL! The results are IN! And it's good news.

6 of my 7 eggs were mature and 5 out of 7 are now fertilized!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so happy right now I could cry. Or scream. Or, both!

Transfer is going to be a 5 day--Saturday morning ( which is GREAT because I won't have to make up ANOTHER excuse for work ) After retrieval they are also offering me a complimentary acupuncture treatment too, which I am definitely doing.

I know the more important step is yet to come but I am feeling like this is more and more real each hurdle we overcome. Thank you for your support through this whole thing, your thoughts and prayers are working! Keep them coming....

They said unless there is a problem with one of the eggs we won't hear from them again until Saturday. FX'd my phone doesnt ring until then.


----------



## Bma11

WHOO HOO! That's amazing. :happydance:


----------



## Jlh1980

So happy for you:happydance: hearing that gives me strength and hope!


----------



## Sunshine24

Truth be told, I shut my office door and did a happy dance after I got the call.:happydance:


----------



## Chris_25

Sunshine i'm so happy for you! I have high hopes for you :)


----------



## tlm

Once ER is over ET is a breeze! Good luck!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Sooooo happy for you, Sunshine!


----------



## Chris_25

How's everything going sunshine? Any new updates? So I got my surgery scheduled April 9th laporoscopy and hysteroscopy and then move on from there...


----------



## Sunshine24

Hi! Thanks for the thoughts everyone.

How great Chris that you have the surgeries scheduled! Won't be long now---you'll be on your way. The surgery is a breeze too, you will be so glad you did it.

As for me, tomorrow is my egg transfer! I cannot believe it's here, although I also feel like it's been a long, long time coming. Egg retrieval was on Monday and it was a piece of cake. I actually have documented a lot of my journey in the blog in my signature if you want to check it out.

As of yesterday ( Day three ) all 5 of our eggs that they retrieved were doing great. I called for an update and the embryologist said that 2 of them were AHEAD of where they need to be at Day 3 and then the other three ones were still very, very good quality. So it looks like we will have some good choices!

My husband and I were discussing last night whether we just go with one or try to put back two, and I think we have settled on one---although the thought of twins ( and being DONE! We're only having two kids ) is very appealing to me. Since the quality seems to be so high of the embryos I feel confident with one, but I would love two ( I think! Hahahah ) I would love to hear some ladies thoughts on that???

Thanks for checking in Chris! I will be sure to update after my transfer tomorrow. Transfer is at 830am and then I have acupuncture scheduled right after that......:happydance:


----------



## SashimiMimi

Chris congrats on the surgery date!! I know it's scary but it will feel good to get answers.

Sunshine wow! ET already!!!! Tough decision on the egg transfer number. You are so lucky to have 5 eggs and have something to freeze most likely. What I wouldn't have given for that. If it was me I would go with 2 personally. I know a few women who had 2-3 put back and ended up with a single, but yes it could also result in twins. Then again I only had 1 to work with and had 1 put back and it worked. 

When I do IVF again in the future if I have 2 embryos, I will definitely put 2 back. But talk to your doctor and see what his opinion is. You really have to do what feels right. Ask if there is a better chance of it being successful with 1 vs 2. Also what are the odds of twins as 2 embryos doesn't always equal twins in some cases.

Oh I'm so excited for you! On the the TWW!!! :)


----------



## Sunshine24

I KNOW! The 2WW, the WORST part of it all. Although in this case, I dont think it will be a full two weeks as they count the days between ER and ET as days in the wait, so I HOPE HOPE it goes quicker. My work schedule is very busy next week, which I think may be a blessing in disguise. AND I'm hosting a big dinner party at my host next weekend ( I love hosting parties, so this is not stressful ) so I will also be busy getting ready for that. 

Cant wait for it to fly by!

Thank you for your advice and support and I hope you are doing well as well! xoxo


----------



## Bma11

Sunshine! Such good news. How exciting!! Everyone's situation is different. With me, I want to put back 2. But if I do ivf and it takes I'm only ever going to do it once. We've decided on one baby, but since ivf is looking like our only option..... We will put back two !!! I not so secretly want 2 kids of my own! :) I hope you make the best decision for your situation. You are very blessed that your insurance covers it, so right there is a big difference with a lot of us on here . :) I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## Sunshine24

Just curious--anybody know the odds of putting in two and ending up with three because one splits? I do have twins in my family. Two I could probably handle but three---NO WAY!


----------



## Bma11

Thinking of you today, sunshine!!!!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Sunshine I think that scenario is so rare! My cousin had IVF 13 years ago had 3 put back, 1 died, 1 split and lived and 1 lived. So she has triplets with 2 identical and 1 fraternal. I told my RE this and he thought it was lying! The odds of it happening are soooo rare. My clinic suggests selective reduction if you end up with 3 or more as multiples that high can be dangerous. It's sad to think about eliminating some of after working so hard but it's a risk to baby and mom to have 3+ babies in there.

I think if you really really really do not want twins then do 1 embryo only. The nurses at my clinic said many people put back just 1 if they are not open to the slight chance of multiples.

We are all thinking if you!! :)


----------



## SashimiMimi

Sorry I'm on my phone and clearly can't type!!


----------



## Sunshine24

Thanks for all the thoughts everyone!!!! I appreciate it!

Back from transfer, it went great. Honestly it was very quick and oddly enough, relaxing. My doc has an amazing facility and the room we were in felt like a spa.

First he did a "practice transfer" and injected a bit of hcg --he said it would help the embie stick.

Then, we had the 2 vs 1 conversation. He said for my age ( 31 ) and the quality of the embryos ( very good ) he would be comfortable trying just one but would do two if we insisted. He said one would be good enough for our situation, especially if we are worried about twins ( we kind of are ). So we went with one. We definitely have at least 2 to freeze, maybe 3--so that's great too. If we have to do it again ( I hope not ) we will do another fresh, but its nice to know we have ones banked too.....

I laid still for 20 minutes after and then headed to an amazing, AMAZING acupuncture session. My acupuncturist said she was going to put me " on a cloud" and she really did. I havent been that relaxed in so long. Highly recommend it. I will be going to acu on Wednesday again too.

OTD is March 18th and already decided there will be NO POAS during this waiting period--I cant handle it. So now, we wait.

Hanging out on the couch allllll day and allll day tomorrow and even working from home on Monday to just take it easy. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Bma11

Sounds wonderful! Glad you had such a pleasant experience!! Keep us updated on what is going on!! :)


----------



## SashimiMimi

Oh Sunshine that sounds wonderful! I'm glad you did acupuncture, I'm glad the doctor helped you decide the 1 vs 2 debate and most of all I'm glad you feel so positive and upbeat. I cried after my transfer because I felt so emotional and felt there was so much riding on our one and only little egg. After the transfer and the acupuncture, OH and I went out for a nice lunch date. We figured if we couldn't conceive naturally, then we would have a nice romantic date instead. It was also a celebration of making it through an entire IVF cycle!

I read somewhere that laughing a lot can help affect success... I don't know if it's true, but I can see how being happy and laughing would be good for you! But during my TWW I watched all of Arrested Development on Netflix. It was definitely a hilarious show and now whenever I hear about Arrested Development, I think of IVF!

All the best to you Sunshine! I'll be eager to hear how you feel these next two weeks. I recall have zero pregnancy symptoms at all, so try not to symptom spot. I think I had more "pregnancy symptoms" during my failed IUIs than IVF. Just take it easy and try to relax... glad you are taking Monday off!


----------



## Sunshine24

My acupuncturist also said to watch some funny movies and laugh a lot! Hey, I'm all for that!

My husband is hilarious and was even making me laugh practically DURING transfer, so I'm happy to hear that's a good thing too! Hahaha.

I will def be watching some funny shows this next week.

Thanks for the support!!!


----------



## fisher640

I was def not happy or optimistic during my last TWW. I too didn't have any symptoms. Infact indistinctly remember thinking it must be a bust because at 7dpo my bbs werent sore. Until 10dpo when I was like "hmm, my bbs might be a little more sore than they were on 7dpo". That's when I decided I'd test after work. 

Sounds like such a promising transfer.


----------



## Sunshine24

Well, its the day after transfer and I am having a hard time doing " nothing"! I'm not exactly on full out bedrest but I'm taking it ( or trying to... ) take it really easy. Its 60 degrees and sunny outside and all I want to do is jog, run errands, BE HUMAN but my husband is insisting I stay put. I know it's the right thing right now but its hard! Hahahaha.

I am just laying here watching TV..playing around on my laptop....and staying stress free....which I am going to continue to do but I am NOT someone who is good at doing nothing! AH! 

Sorry to vent. Hahaha. I know its all for the greater good in the end.....


----------



## Bma11

Your little running ball of sunshine makes me happy everytime I see it! Lol 

I can not relate to you, I am pretty darn good at doing nothing all day! Hahaha. I choose for the most part to get out & be active so when the chance comes to be lazy, I take it! 
Anyways, stay put so that embryo can get all snuggled up!! At least you have hubby there to entertain you!! :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yeah take it easy....jogging right now is not a good idea...though I understand the desire!

I just read this if anyone is interested.....it seems choosing one in your circumstance, Sunshine, was a good decision to make! There are some scary s/e from multiple births, even though it increases your chance of pregnancy.

https://www.ivf1.com/multiple-births/


----------



## SashimiMimi

I find the stereotypes regarding IVF and multiple births annoying. I've had more then One person ask me how I felt about possibly becoming the next octomom when I opened up about my plans to do IVF. Even now I have a friend who refuses to believe I have just one baby in here! I think most REs do everything to they can to decrease the chance of multiples, not create 8 babies like certain reality shows!

How was you say off Sunshine?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yeah there is a huge stigma....people don't realize you have a bigger chance of multiples with IUI than with Ivf. Well I guess they'll believe there is only one when you give birth hahahaha


----------



## Sunshine24

There is SUCH a huge stigma w IVF, which is why --for my own sanity-- my husband and I kept it private. Sometimes I feel like I wish a few people knew, but mostly I am glad I made that decision.

Sashimi--so rude that when you open up to someone about something so private they ask you about being octomom! Crazy! People just dont get it.

As for me, I'm back at work today---they moved me ( due to new staff and some retirements ) to a HUGE private office with a gorgeous view, so it's a very relaxing setting to be in this week--I'm grateful. My test is on on Monday-- 6 days from now, and so far--I'm not feeling any different but I'm also not feeling any urge to POAS--which is the main thing I'm trying to avoid.

Thanks for checking in!!


----------



## Jlh1980

Hi everyone, I haven't been on in a while but its good to hear that everyone's pregnancy is going well (fisher/sashimi)
Also happy to hear that sunshine's transfer went well, although I know the waiting is torture, but everything sounded so positive that is the best you can ask for. I being a physician myself think you made the right choice by only having 1 embryo implanted. I have several friends that go to facilities in Manhattan which is where a lot of the research comes from and most of them will not implant two unless you have failed 1 round of IVF, so I hope that is a little reassurance for you.
As for me I went in today for an US I have 3 follicles which is the most I've had on femara so we are going to do two IUI's back to back, first one tomorrow. I know the statistics aren't that much better but if this one doesn't work we are going to be moving on to IVF. I have to say after hearing everyone's IVF stories on here I feel much more hopeful and not as scared. I'm hoping for a calm week at work and then of course the torturous 2 week waiting period will begin.......ugh! I really hope this works but thanks to everyone on here I now know that if we end up doing IVF its not the end of the world!

Unexplained infertility
Me 32 DH 34, TTC for almost 1 year
Jan 2013 Femara 5mg, timed intercourse BFN :(
Feb 2013 Femara 7.5mg, IUI BFN :(
March 2013 Femara 7.5 mg, will do 2 back to back IUI's starting tomorrow :dust:


----------



## Sunshine24

Jlh--good luck with your IUI! I have heard good things about the abck to back, fingers crossed.

Thank you for saying that you think the one embryo was a good choice, means a lot coming from a physician!

If this one fails--we will do 2 on our 2nd. BUT THIS ONE WILL NOT FAIL ( hahahah, trying to stay positive! )

Keep us updated on how it goes for you tomorrow~


----------



## ttcbaby117

Jlh - good luck with your IUI cycle. I do hope it works for you and no other treatment will be necessary. How many to transfer has been a question me and DH has gone back and forth about...I am waiting to see how many embies I get and what their quality is then we will see about making that decision. From what I have seen from most of these ladies here....IVF really isnt as bad as it seems...anything to have our lil ones right!


----------



## Sunshine24

ttc- I have to say, IVF really WASNT as bad as I thought it would be. Of course I dont know yet if its BFN or BFP but the process wasnt nearly as scary as I had imagined it would have been.

I mean, it's not as enjoyable as a vacation to Hawaii or something, but it's certainly not as terrible as you are probably imagining. Also, it goes pretty fast---and if you eat and drink very healthy through the cycle ( I found anyway ) that you can help with side effects and still feel pretty normal.


----------



## PinkPeony

Thanks for keeping us updated Sunshine. It's been really reassuring to go through the process with you on here. I am having the IVF talk with my doc next week so I've totally been stalking you on here and it has made me feel way less overwhelmed by the whole thing. Sending you so many good vibes for your BFP. Your positivity is infectious.

As for the multiples thing.... for me I think I'd go for 2. Mainly bc I really want at least 2 lo's and I'd love to not ever have to worry about TTC ever again once I finally get through this journey. Also... I've always wanted twins and I feel like after going through infertility I'm so strong and ready for anything life throws my way.


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Hello everyone :) I just stumbled across this thread today and find it very supportive and encouraging, so I hope it's all-right to join in. I'm having a laparoscopy in 2 weeks and I'm starting to get very nervous, I'm also very curious when they get in there if an old ruptured appendix caused scarring or if I have endo. I have no symptoms, but I see it's common to not show signs. after 3 failed IUI's I took another break because DH had spine surgery, but now I'm back hoping for answers.


----------



## Sunshine24

CCClomidQueen said:


> Hello everyone :) I just stumbled across this thread today and find it very supportive and encouraging, so I hope it's all-right to join in. I'm having a laparoscopy in 2 weeks and I'm starting to get very nervous, I'm also very curious when they get in there if an old ruptured appendix caused scarring or if I have endo. I have no symptoms, but I see it's common to not show signs. after 3 failed IUI's I took another break because DH had spine surgery, but now I'm back hoping for answers.

Hey CC! Welcome! Glad you found us. Sounds like you are in a very similar place I was a month or two ago. I had 4 failed IUIs, scheduled a lap, and they found moderate endo--with no previous signs!!! My doc is confident he was able to remove all of it ( all he could see, anyway )

The surgery was really not bad at all, and I *think* ( fingers crossed ) it cleared up our issues. This is our first month "trying" after the surgey ( via IVF ) so we shall see soon ( MONDAY! ). 

If you have any questions about the surgery, please dont hesitate to reach out to me via private message. I was scared of it, but I am so glad I did it, and it hopefully remedied our issues. After trying for a year on our own, and then the failed IUIS--at my age - 31-- they just couldn't figure out what was going on.

We chose IVF as our next route instead of another IUI because we wanted the quickest results and the doc said my endo will return in about 6 months ( if you're wondering why I'm doing IVF right now... )

The ladies on this board are very supportive and have great stories to share. It's made my last treatment cycle SO much more bearable, I dont know how I made it through 4 IUI's without being on this board!

WELCOME and good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## Sunshine24

CC-- I just noticed you are in Rochester--who is your doctor there? I have a friend there that had great success with a doctor in Rochester.


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Thank you so...much Sunshine! reading your post are extremely helpful and I hope you continue posting through your pregnancy too! I am in a very similar situation. I'm 32 and RE just doesn't have any answers so she really wants to do this Lap after seeing my appendix scar. the surgery was done when I was 14, so back then it was an open procedure, but sounds like scarring could occur in anyone with or without having a previous surgery. the only other thing my RE found was I have a thyroid antibody, but Im on meds now and IUI's still failed. Infertility is so... exhausting. Im having my Lap on a Thursday, with your experience do you think I'll be good for work on Monday. how much pain did you have?


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Sunshine24 said:


> CC-- I just noticed you are in Rochester--who is your doctor there? I have a friend there that had great success with a doctor in Rochester.

Dr. Hayes she is with Dr. Mroueh Rochester Fertility Care. I'v heard they are excellent and so far my visits have been really great and they seem to care so much.


----------



## Sunshine24

CCClomidQueen said:


> Thank you so...much Sunshine! reading your post are extremely helpful and I hope you continue posting through your pregnancy too! I am in a very similar situation. I'm 32 and RE just doesn't have any answers so she really wants to do this Lap after seeing my appendix scar. the surgery was done when I was 14, so back then it was an open procedure, but sounds like scarring could occur in anyone with or without having a previous surgery. the only other thing my RE found was I have a thyroid antibody, but Im on meds now and IUI's still failed. Infertility is so... exhausting. Im having my Lap on a Thursday, with your experience do you think I'll be good for work on Monday. how much pain did you have?

Hey CC! Glad I can help! It's nice to have others to go through these things with.

My lap was on a Monday and I took the whole week off. My doctor said if I HAD to go back I could have on Thursday, but --like you said-- infertility so SO exhausting--I felt I deserved a week of "me" time to just take it easy. I watched a ton of tv, read, ate whatever I wanted---it was glorious. 

If I HAD to go back though I honestly could have done it that Wednesday!! The pain wasn't so bad, but you will definitely need the day of and the day after to rest up. Everyone is different though, but my experience with this seems to be similar to others I have heard. Also I should add--if your job requires heavy lifting or you're an exercise teacher or something you probably need a whole week!

I think if you have the surgery on Thursday, you'll be okay to go back on Monday--but if you want to milk it one or two more days, I think that's fine toO! Sometimes we have to give ourselves a rest through this whole crazy process, ya know?

The pain was not really the bad. The air that is trapped in your body is actually the worst part--they pump you with gas to get into your abdomen and when they sew you back up the gas stays in your body and travels to your shoulders and back--making them sore. BUT if you make sure to move around enough after surgery ( every hour I would get up and just walk to the bathroom or kitchen and rotate my shoulders around ) it quickly gets rid of the air. It really wasnt so bad. 

Also-- TMI-- make sure to drink a LOT of water afterwards, the anestestia and the whole process will leave you a little, ahem, constipated....so try to overcome that with lots of H2o!!!

I was so relieved they "found" something during the surgery I actually was SO happy during recovery--it was all very odd! Hahaha


----------



## CCClomidQueen

LOL that's perfect helpful info! I will be sure to walk and drink lots of water. I'm almost hoping they find something, but scared because I can't afford to go the IVF route. I mean I suppose I would have to if I want a family, but the thought scares me.







Sunshine24 said:


> CCClomidQueen said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so...much Sunshine! reading your post are extremely helpful and I hope you continue posting through your pregnancy too! I am in a very similar situation. I'm 32 and RE just doesn't have any answers so she really wants to do this Lap after seeing my appendix scar. the surgery was done when I was 14, so back then it was an open procedure, but sounds like scarring could occur in anyone with or without having a previous surgery. the only other thing my RE found was I have a thyroid antibody, but Im on meds now and IUI's still failed. Infertility is so... exhausting. Im having my Lap on a Thursday, with your experience do you think I'll be good for work on Monday. how much pain did you have?
> 
> Hey CC! Glad I can help! It's nice to have others to go through these things with.
> 
> My lap was on a Monday and I took the whole week off. My doctor said if I HAD to go back I could have on Thursday, but --like you said-- infertility so SO exhausting--I felt I deserved a week of "me" time to just take it easy. I watched a ton of tv, read, ate whatever I wanted---it was glorious.
> 
> If I HAD to go back though I honestly could have done it that Wednesday!! The pain wasn't so bad, but you will definitely need the day of and the day after to rest up. Everyone is different though, but my experience with this seems to be similar to others I have heard. Also I should add--if your job requires heavy lifting or you're an exercise teacher or something you probably need a whole week!
> 
> I think if you have the surgery on Thursday, you'll be okay to go back on Monday--but if you want to milk it one or two more days, I think that's fine toO! Sometimes we have to give ourselves a rest through this whole crazy process, ya know?
> 
> The pain was not really the bad. The air that is trapped in your body is actually the worst part--they pump you with gas to get into your abdomen and when they sew you back up the gas stays in your body and travels to your shoulders and back--making them sore. BUT if you make sure to move around enough after surgery ( every hour I would get up and just walk to the bathroom or kitchen and rotate my shoulders around ) it quickly gets rid of the air. It really wasnt so bad.
> 
> Also-- TMI-- make sure to drink a LOT of water afterwards, the anestestia and the whole process will leave you a little, ahem, constipated....so try to overcome that with lots of H2o!!!
> 
> I was so relieved they "found" something during the surgery I actually was SO happy during recovery--it was all very odd! HahahaClick to expand...


----------



## Bma11

Ccclomidqueen- the lap is super easy. I remember feeling so scared too especially about the pain. I had an angel for a pre op nurse and she told me to make sure I got up and walk around a few laps everytime I got up to use the restroom. She also told me the importance of pain management . Take the meds as directed and I took ibuprofen with the pain meds. I took colace (stool softener) because the anesthesia will block you up for a few days!!! When you feel the gas pain have your DH cup his hands and beat your back. I will answer any questions as well. Oh?!! My anesthesiologist put something in the stuff for nausea I also got a pill for nausea from the pre op nurse before hand.


----------



## Jlh1980

Just had the second IUI, still had 3 follicles and the hubby had 23 million :spermy: which is more than last time. We are scheduled to go back on Friday for the second IUI.......so sick of going to the clinic 3 days a week before work but whatever it takes! On a good note we found out that IVF is reasonably priced at our clinic and our insurance covers the injectable fertility drugs so that was good news for us, I can't help jumping a step ahead.

Sunshine how are you doing with the waiting game, I really hope you get your BFP! :dust:


Unexplained infertility
Me 32 DH 34, TTC for almost 1 year
Jan 2013 Femara 5mg, timed intercourse BFN
Feb 2013 Femara 7.5mg, IUI BFN
March 2013 Femara 7.5 mg, will do 2 back to back IUI's (first one today, second one friday) :dust:


----------



## Bma11

3 follicles is really good!! WHOO hoo! Good luck. I know what you mean about having to go in before work, I had to do that also. And my clinic is an hour a way but right by my job. 
Awesome news about the clinic you go to and your insurance coverage! That makes things so much easier to think about in a good light!


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Thank you Bma11- I just can't wait for the day to get here so I can stop worrying. After your Lap did your RE automatically tell you IVF is your only option? I'm seeing this a lot and I'm so afraid IVF will be our only option, any idea how much IVF cost? I'v heard my insurance covers the meds but hadn't checked on the procedure.yikes! lol 




Bma11 said:


> Ccclomidqueen- the lap is super easy. I remember feeling so scared too especially about the pain. I had an angel for a pre op nurse and she told me to make sure I got up and walk around a few laps everytime I got up to use the restroom. She also told me the importance of pain management . Take the meds as directed and I took ibuprofen with the pain meds. I took colace (stool softener) because the anesthesia will block you up for a few days!!! When you feel the gas pain have your DH cup his hands and beat your back. I will answer any questions as well. Oh?!! My anesthesiologist put something in the stuff for nausea I also got a pill for nausea from the pre op nurse before hand.


----------



## Bma11

I had stage 2-3 severe endometreosis . It was all over my ovaries, tubes, and uterus and other places. So, he said my chances are low with naturally and IUI. He told me the endo would be back in 6 months so I could try naturally for that long but then we needed to do something and that's IVF. I didn't want to waste any more time on IUI. So I've been trying naturally and due to my personal situation we are going to do IVF This next cycle if I'm not pregnant. 

At my clinic it is 11,850 for the first IVF, if it fails they take off about 6,000. To me it's reasonable. There are a few other clinics around that are cheaper and are good, but I've invested all my time in this one place and I want to stay there.


----------



## Sunshine24

Good luck to you JLH! Your stats sound very promising! Keep us posted :)

CC- My doctor didn't say after the lap that we HAD to go right to IVF, he just said that would be the quickest route---especially since when they remove endo he said there could still be microscopic particles remaining that they couldnt see to remove. Since we are lucky enough to have insurance coverage for 3 IVFs ( and were BEYOND sick of waiting ) we just went for it.

My 3 IUIs were with injectables, the same ones you use for IVF, so the nurse told me an IVF cycle wouldnt be all too different from an IUI one ( the stimming anwyay ) she was pretty much right. If I hadnt had experience with injectables before I probably would have been more hesitant to move to IVF, but I knew I could handle it.

If they remove something from the lap you may not need IVF at all though. My friend had a lap, they removed endo, then had an IUI, and now has beautiful twins! Another person I know had a lap, and then got pregnant on her own in 3 months time. So it's always your choice after the operation what direction you want to go.... 

I didn't know we had coverage for IVF and my clinic actually looked into it for me. You may be able to call yoru clinic and have them figure it out for you? Also, if you do IVF once, you may end up with frozen embryos leftover that you could use for other attempts which SIGNIFICANTLY lowers the cost ( Frozen transfer at my place is $1500 )

Hope this helps!


----------



## ttcbaby117

My sister has endo and they removed it and she got pregnant with no problem, the first month she tried. So it is possible to do it without IVF. 

My clinic the first shot is around 12k. They do not give you a discount if you need to do another fresh unless you buy a pkg which is about 15k. I negotiated with them because I am out of he country and I pay everything on my own and we agreed to 7700 for the first shot. That is of course without meds. So I figure with meds I will be spending about 10k plus my cost of travel. This is all very expensive but I do hope it brings me my lil one.


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Oh Wow, Sunshine and Bma! the price isn't as bad as I thought it might be. I will ask my clinic to look into my coverage. I know my employer has extra fertility coverage and so far they've covered everything visits,clomid,trigger shots, u/s's ect. I could try to call them too, when I last spoke with them to order my trigger shot the woman on the other line said to me your really lucky if you need IVF your insurance pays 100% of the meds, I should have had her transfer me to the fertility coverage center to find out if they cover any part of IVF. the last I spoke with my RE she said we'll do the lap then injectables. I meet with her today, so I have a lot of questions for her now.


----------



## Bma11

Sunshine- how are you feeling? I can not wait until Monday!!!! 

Ttcbaby- that is awesome that you got them to bring the price down. 

Cclomidqueen- how did you respond on the clomid? I only ever got 1 good follicle. But with injectables I got three! I was so happy! when you do injectables you will also be doing the trigger shot, right?? thats a gaurantee that you will ovulate! My insurance covers a lot of the meds too, for my iui's with clomid the meds were $45, and with the injectables it was $100, and my quote for everything ill need for ivf is $271. To me, that's amazing and helps me a great deal wrapping my head around the thought of how much this is costing!!


----------



## Sunshine24

Hey BMA, thanks for asking.

I am feeling hopeful and anxious. Physically I don't "FEEL" pregnant or anything, but how would I know anyway? I've never even been pregnant! Hahaha.

I had a ton of cramping and shooting pains on Tuesday, but I'm fairly certain it was just the progesterone side effects --as I had similar side effects on my 4th IUI and thought it was implantation, but ended up BFN. So I'm trying not to symptom spot too much.

Waiting is the WORST though, as you all know!!!

I'm already trying to plan our next step if this doesnt work ( because if it fails and I dont have a plan I will probably lose it! ) but I also dont want to plan a next step because I want to be positive and focus on the present. It's really so hard.

We transferred one VERY high quality embryo, day 5, age 31, no previous failed IVF's, and endo removed with lap the month before. It seems my odds would be so high??? BUt AHHHHH who knows.....

Wow, rant over!!! Thanks for letting me vent.

xoxo


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hey Sunshine this really is the toughest part, isn't it? I was convinced my IVF had failed... I had no pregnancy symptoms and just felt relatively normal. I did the HPT to prepare myself for mega disappointment and was shocked it was positive. 

Well unfortunately all you can do now is wait. It's totally out of your hands. The odds seem very much in your favor and I personally feel very positive for you. Don't think too much right now about what ifs... You know you have some eggs frozen and you know you also have two more funded IVFs... But I really don't think you are going to need them, at least not right now anyway unless you want to think about #2!!

When is your beta test? I seem to feel you said it was Monday? How are any of us going to function all weekend waiting!?!? I wish you could skype us all in for the results!!! :)


----------



## Bma11

It's always good to have a plan, so on the rare chance it doesn't work, maybe you won't be as devastated... Maybe. 
BUT!!!! It's going to work. I swear I'm so anxious to hear the results!


----------



## Sunshine24

Thanks Sash and BMA!!!

My test is Monday morning, I should know by noon or so....

I am holding off on a HPT at this point because I'm totally off coffee and wine ( two of my most fave things! ) and I feel if I got a negative one I'd be tempted to have some wine....and what IF I was preggo but the test didnt show it yet, ya know? So Im just going to wait....

Luckily I have a really busy weekend! Looking forward to Monday though ( who can ever say that?! ) I have acupuncture last night too and that was AWESOME.

Having failed SO many times before, it's hard to even imagine getting a good result, but I'm trying to stay positive!


----------



## SashimiMimi

I'm going to be on the edge of my seat all weekend and checking this board like crazy on Monday. I'm sending positive prayers your way!!!


----------



## Bma11

Sashimi- I'm so glad I'm not the only one. Right now with my head all about TTC and saving for ivf I rely on this site!!! And I'm so in to everyone's journey!! Lol


----------



## PinkPeony

Sunshine24 said:


> Thanks Sash and BMA!!!
> 
> My test is Monday morning, I should know by noon or so....
> 
> I am holding off on a HPT at this point because I'm totally off coffee and wine ( two of my most fave things! ) and I feel if I got a negative one I'd be tempted to have some wine....and what IF I was preggo but the test didnt show it yet, ya know? So Im just going to wait....
> 
> Luckily I have a really busy weekend! Looking forward to Monday though ( who can ever say that?! ) I have acupuncture last night too and that was AWESOME.
> 
> Having failed SO many times before, it's hard to even imagine getting a good result, but I'm trying to stay positive!

That's just it. After getting nothing but negative results we're conditioned to expect negative. But with IVF you have a wayyyyyy better chance than with anything you've done before. You have so many things going your way. So keep that positive energy as much as you can and enjoy your weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## Jlh1980

I hope everyone can enjoy their weekend free of thoughts of ttc ( yeah right ;) but we can try)! Sunshine you especially we are all rooting for you, don't pay attention to symptoms bc most people at this stage don't have any. Just FYI when I asked about pricing for ivf I threw in there that since we don't have insurance we are also considering other clinics and they then took 20% off the price....... It's worth a shot! I'm heading in for my second iui of the back to back series then back to the waiting game :(


----------



## Jlh1980

So total of 39 mil sperm and 3 eggs , it's crazy how this doesn't work everytime!!! Either way I'm signing up for my ivf class, I'm tired of waiting


----------



## Sunshine24

Good luck Jlh!!

Please say a small prayer that this weekend flies by for me. I want Monday to be here so I can KNOW , but I'm also so nervous to find out.


----------



## Sunshine24

Hi guys! Me, again! Sorry to clog the feed, I just have an update ( no, I didnt POAS! Hahahah )

My doc just called and let me know after my transfer they were able to freeze 3 5-day embryos. She said it was very good and fairly rare. I dont have a lot of experience with all that, so I'm going with her word. Is that good? Is it a normal result or not? 

I am hoping that IVF #1 WORKS but it's a huge relief now to know if it doesn't we have some frozen back-up plans waiting for us!

Any idea if the fact that 3 were able to be frozen indicates a higher probability of success for this IVF I am currently waiting on?

:happydance:


----------



## StayHopeful

Sunshine, so happy things are looking good for you! I'm saying prayers for you for Monday!

I talked to the doctor yesterday and was kind of surprised to find out that we really need to start some pre-IVF things next cycle, so this is our last cycle of actually trying naturally. Because of my PCOS, my cycles right now are pretty long. So after this AF (depending on when it comes), we may just have to induce another period pretty quickly so that everything is timed right for starting my IVF BCP in May. So chances are I won't have a chance to o in April, we'll have to induce a period before then. I feel like all of a sudden things are moving quickly and it's a a little overwhelming. And my body keeps confusing me this week, I've been cramping and nauseous for a few days and now my bbs feel tender, the way they normally do after o, but my bbt is still low.


----------



## SashimiMimi

StayHopeful this always seems to be the case with IVF. You are never prepared for it and it feels so rushed! This was the case for me... I was scheduled to do a lap but didn't understand why and wanted more info, so booked a consult with the doctor and he discovered my low reserve and said a lap would be too risky, that I was running out of time and 2 weeks later I was doing IVF!! It was so overwhelming but I found way to centre and relax myself. I'm excited for you and feel grateful to be following everyone's IVF journey!!!

Sunshine that's an amazing freeze rate!!! I have spoken to people where no eggs freeze! You are having the all-star IVF cycle this is great!! While I do think this is it for you I think it's amazing that not only do you have a back up plan but you could use those eggs for future babies! I'm high fiving you all over the place!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sunshine - that is so awesome that you have some frosties!!!! that is amazing. I am sooooo hoping you get the bfp on Monday! 

Jlh - Yes I feel the same way. I am feeling a bit overwhelmed and scared right now. See below...

AFM - AF started this morning so baseline is on Monday and BCPs also start on Monday. I woke up this morning kinda feeling a bit of dred. I am afraid to start with all of these meds and what kind of long term effect it could have on me etc....anyway, I keep trying to find a way to say that this wouldn't be happening unless it was meant to, though it is hard to believe it at this point. Again, you took the words right out of my mouth JLH.....overwhelmed!!!!


----------



## Sunshine24

ttcbaby117 said:


> Sunshine - that is so awesome that you have some frosties!!!! that is amazing. I am sooooo hoping you get the bfp on Monday!
> 
> Jlh - Yes I feel the same way. I am feeling a bit overwhelmed and scared right now. See below...
> 
> AFM - AF started this morning so baseline is on Monday and BCPs also start on Monday. I woke up this morning kinda feeling a bit of dred. I am afraid to start with all of these meds and what kind of long term effect it could have on me etc....anyway, I keep trying to find a way to say that this wouldn't be happening unless it was meant to, though it is hard to believe it at this point. Again, you took the words right out of my mouth JLH.....overwhelmed!!!!

ttc-- it is very overwhelming for sure....the way I was able to remain calm and positive through it all was to think of it in phases. First BCP, then Lupron, then stims, retrieval, trasnfer, wait. Take it one day at a time, don't think "what if" ( as much as you can! ) and just breathe. It is NOT nearly as bad as it seems it will be, I promise. And just think, it will be more than worth it in the end!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Sunshine....that means a lot! I do need to find a way to just relax and allow this process to happen.


----------



## Sunshine24

Whenever I felt upset or worried or ANGRY that it had to come this for me instead of just having a baby naturally I reminded myself what a ROCKSTAR I was/ am ( we ALL are! ) for dealing with all these infertility issues and still having strength to make it through the day, smile, go to work, and carry on. Honestly, it's pretty [email protected]$$ that we can get through this, ya know? In a way, it's something to be proud of yourself for! Of course I'm still a wreck inside thinking about my test on Monday---but be proud of your strength, and, even if you're faking it---it still counts! Most people would crumble under this pressure---for some reason the women on here can get through it and be strong. Thats something to be proud of!


----------



## ttcbaby117

That is such a great way to look at it Sunshine. You are so right....we do endure quite a bit with infertility and often it is suffering in silence because you don't want to make this kind of thing to public.


----------



## Chris_25

Sunshine24 said:


> Thanks Sash and BMA!!!
> 
> My test is Monday morning, I should know by noon or so....
> 
> I am holding off on a HPT at this point because I'm totally off coffee and wine ( two of my most fave things! ) and I feel if I got a negative one I'd be tempted to have some wine....and what IF I was preggo but the test didnt show it yet, ya know? So Im just going to wait....
> 
> Luckily I have a really busy weekend! Looking forward to Monday though ( who can ever say that?! ) I have acupuncture last night too and that was AWESOME.
> 
> Having failed SO many times before, it's hard to even imagine getting a good result, but I'm trying to stay positive!


I know how hard it could be to ever imagine a positive after getting so many negatives. I never been pregnant either. I am staying positive and hopeful for you! Good feeling about this <3


----------



## Jlh1980

Sunshine I will say 5 prayers for you each day this week, I'm not religious but hey it can't hurt! I don't know much about the freeze rate but my friend did IVF and the first time she miscarried then had another which gave her a baby girl, then because she had 3 frozen embryos they just popped them in 2 years later and she ended up with twins. So I think it is great you have 3 good embryos frozen that eliminates all the painful parts. If it doesn't work this time (I'm sure it will) it will work one of these times. The majority of unexplained infertility and endo, eventually get pregnant. Plus you have already been through the worst of it, the injections, surgery, and the retrieval!!

TTC, I'm right there with you, but I'm so impatient I like things to move fast. Thinking about the next step is comforting to me, its when there isn't one that I worry. We are all still really early in this assisted fertility process, even thought we have been trying on our own for what feels like forever.


----------



## want2beamamma

Hi Ladies,

I've never joined in this group but I mostly just browse through. I've done 2 IUI's so far and am trying a third in April. I happened to come across what Sunshine had said and just wanted to say you are SO right :) You have given me a different way to think of things when I feel down or have negative thoughts :) So wonderful to have such a wonderful bunch of ladies on this forum to talk to. Great support!!!!


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Bma11 said:


> Sunshine- how are you feeling? I can not wait until Monday!!!!
> 
> Ttcbaby- that is awesome that you got them to bring the price down.
> 
> Cclomidqueen- how did you respond on the clomid? I only ever got 1 good follicle. But with injectables I got three! I was so happy! when you do injectables you will also be doing the trigger shot, right?? thats a gaurantee that you will ovulate! My insurance covers a lot of the meds too, for my iui's with clomid the meds were $45, and with the injectables it was $100, and my quote for everything ill need for ivf is $271. To me, that's amazing and helps me a great deal wrapping my head around the thought of how much this is costing!!

I responded really good to clomid I always had 2-4 large follicles. But after the lap we're going to start the injectables assuming they don't find anything awful. Iv not had to pay for my visits or meds thus far, but I called my insurance today and If I needed IVF they will only pay for the meds, monitoring,labs and consult not the procedure. not sure how much the procedure alone is and if this is really saving much if it should come to IFV.


----------



## ttcbaby117

CC I am not sure if this will help but this is from the original quote from my RE's office. It can give you a guide line....

Egg Retrieval - 1585.00
Egg Retrieval Lab Component - 845.00
Egg Transfer - 742.00
Egg Transfer Lab Component - 487.00

I left out all of the other stuff cuz it sounds like you will be covered by your insurance for it.


----------



## fisher640

Sunshine. How on EARTH have you not POAS. You're a rockstar for that alone. I was always caving by 10dpo, and I never did IVf!


----------



## Sunshine24

fisher-- NO CLUE!! I literally have never exercised this much restraint in my life, I am the LEAST patient person in the world. I have had 4 IUIs and a year before that of TTC natural and I literally POAS every single time. 

I promised my husband I wouldnt and I actually kept it ( so far, but it's Friday night and the weekend will fly... ) I get sooooo down when I POAS and get a BFN he thought it would be better to just get ONE result instead of POAS like every day leading to the test. I used to start like 11dpo and test every day until the test. Torture. PLUS once we got a false positive ( meds still in system after 13 days ) and it was waaaay more devastating than a regular old BFN. So I cant go through that again . Ugh!

We're hosting a big dinner party at our house tomorrow so I know I will be busy all day getting ready for that, and then busy at night w the party and then I purposely jam packed my day on Sunday too so I dont even have a chance to POAS or think about it. And I purposely made sure I didnt have any in the house before IVF or I'd be doing it right now!

Thanks for the support! :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ohhh enjoy your dinner party....what is on the menu?


----------



## Sunshine24

Italian!


----------



## Jlh1980

It's so crazy, I just read the first couple pages of this thread and the posts on the first two pages are almost identical to the ones on the last! Sashimi and fisher are right where sunshine, myself, ttc.....etc are now EXCEPT they both have babies on the way! If that is not motivating I don't know what is :)


----------



## Bma11

CCClomidQueen said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Sunshine- how are you feeling? I can not wait until Monday!!!!
> 
> Ttcbaby- that is awesome that you got them to bring the price down.
> 
> Cclomidqueen- how did you respond on the clomid? I only ever got 1 good follicle. But with injectables I got three! I was so happy! when you do injectables you will also be doing the trigger shot, right?? thats a gaurantee that you will ovulate! My insurance covers a lot of the meds too, for my iui's with clomid the meds were $45, and with the injectables it was $100, and my quote for everything ill need for ivf is $271. To me, that's amazing and helps me a great deal wrapping my head around the thought of how much this is costing!!
> 
> I responded really good to clomid I always had 2-4 large follicles. But after the lap we're going to start the injectables assuming they don't find anything awful. Iv not had to pay for my visits or meds thus far, but I called my insurance today and If I needed IVF they will only pay for the meds, monitoring,labs and consult not the procedure. not sure how much the procedure alone is and if this is really saving much if it should come to IFV.Click to expand...

Wow, that's nice you responded that well to clomid. 
I think you will be saving a ton and that it is worth it! 

Here is a break down of my clinic, just to give you an idea! I'm jealous, you will be saving a TON! Yay for you girl. 

PROCEDURES AND PHYSICIAN FEES&#8203; &#8203; $6,100.00
 Follicle Monitoring (Labs and Ultrasounds)*
 Oocyte Retrieval
 Embryo Transfer
 Administration Fee* ($750) is paid every cycle, even during a discounted cycle
ANESTHESIA FEE&#8203; $250.00
 Credit card consent form to be completed for Bayou Anesthesia

LABORATORY FEE &#8203; $2,700.00
Payable to Houston Fertility Lab&#8203;
 Culture and Fertilization
 Assisted Hatching
 ICSI
 Preparation of embryo(s) for transfer
 Embryo Cryopreservation (one year of storage)
FACILITY FEE&#8203;&#8203; $2,800.00
Payable to Piney Point Surgical Center


TOTAL ESTIMATED COST:&#8203; &#8203; $11,850.00


----------



## Bma11

How are you feeling jlh1980??


----------



## Jlh1980

Bma11 said:


> How are you feeling jlh1980??


I'm feeling good today, I spent time with my family this weekend so that was a nice distraction. Usually the first week is easy for me to tolerate since I know it takes around 7 days to implant, its the second week that I find to be torture! I think I'm going to call tomorrow and sign up for the IVF class in the event that his IUI doesn't work.

Unexplained infertility
Me 32 DH 34, TTC for almost 1 year
Jan 2013 Femara 5mg, timed intercourse BFN
Feb 2013 Femara 7.5mg, IUI BFN
March 2013 Femara 7.5 mg, with back to back IUI's, now in the 2ww :wacko:


----------



## Sunshine24

Happy Sunday night friends!

TOMORROW MORNING I TEST.

I cant believe this. I want it to be here so I can know, but I also kind of DONT want to know in case it's bad news too.

Either way, I will update. You've all been such a huge support to me, I want to share whatever it is with you too.

How the HECK will I ever sleep??


----------



## Jlh1980

Sunshine24 said:


> Happy Sunday night friends!
> 
> TOMORROW MORNING I TEST.
> 
> I cant believe this. I want it to be here so I can know, but I also kind of DONT want to know in case it's bad news too.
> 
> Either way, I will update. You've all been such a huge support to me, I want to share whatever it is with you too.
> 
> How the HECK will I ever sleep??

Good luck tomorrow, we are all rooting for you!!!:happydance:


----------



## StayHopeful

Lots of :dust: for you sunshine! Good luck, we're praying for you!


----------



## Bma11

Sunshine - can't wait to find out! I'm hoping & praying for a bfp!!!


----------



## Sunshine24

Just got back from my blood draw and the nurse told me I won't know until about 4pm today because they are so busy! usually they have results in 2 hours.....HOW THE HECK CAN I WAIT THAT LONG!? AHHh!!

So, if you're looking for updates, I probably won't even be able to post until later tonight. But thanks so much for all your thoughts and prayers--I'm ready for whatever comes my way later today!:thumbup:


----------



## Bma11

NO!!!!!! Lol how could they even do that to you?!?? Awe man... You are way stronger than me. I'd POAS by now ;)


----------



## SashimiMimi

Oh I can't take this!!! I can't wait to hear the results!!!!


----------



## PinkPeony

:saywhat: OMG!! Are you kidding me?? That's like a cruel joke to make you wait that long. :hissy:

[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; :dust:


----------



## fisher640

I'm not sure I'm able to wait that long for your results. Let them know I'm 9 months pregnant and emotional and they need to get a move on with this results. This is serious business. Don't be delaying. Id totally call them before 4 to see if they have them yet, you don't want the office to close and them to "forget" to call you til tomorrow or something.


----------



## SashimiMimi

I think they made me wait all day as well for my beta results. They said any time before 5 and I got the call at 3:30. Longest day ever. But you need to tell them there are women all over the world waiting on these results!


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Bma11 said:


> CCClomidQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Sunshine- how are you feeling? I can not wait until Monday!!!!
> 
> Ttcbaby- that is awesome that you got them to bring the price down.
> 
> Cclomidqueen- how did you respond on the clomid? I only ever got 1 good follicle. But with injectables I got three! I was so happy! when you do injectables you will also be doing the trigger shot, right?? thats a gaurantee that you will ovulate! My insurance covers a lot of the meds too, for my iui's with clomid the meds were $45, and with the injectables it was $100, and my quote for everything ill need for ivf is $271. To me, that's amazing and helps me a great deal wrapping my head around the thought of how much this is costing!!
> 
> I responded really good to clomid I always had 2-4 large follicles. But after the lap we're going to start the injectables assuming they don't find anything awful. Iv not had to pay for my visits or meds thus far, but I called my insurance today and If I needed IVF they will only pay for the meds, monitoring,labs and consult not the procedure. not sure how much the procedure alone is and if this is really saving much if it should come to IFV.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, that's nice you responded that well to clomid.
> I think you will be saving a ton and that it is worth it!
> 
> Here is a break down of my clinic, just to give you an idea! I'm jealous, you will be saving a TON! Yay for you girl.
> 
> PROCEDURES AND PHYSICIAN FEES&#8203; &#8203; $6,100.00
>  Follicle Monitoring (Labs and Ultrasounds)*
>  Oocyte Retrieval
>  Embryo Transfer
>  Administration Fee* ($750) is paid every cycle, even during a discounted cycle
> ANESTHESIA FEE&#8203; $250.00
>  Credit card consent form to be completed for Bayou Anesthesia
> 
> LABORATORY FEE &#8203; $2,700.00
> Payable to Houston Fertility Lab&#8203;
>  Culture and Fertilization
>  Assisted Hatching
>  ICSI
>  Preparation of embryo(s) for transfer
>  Embryo Cryopreservation (one year of storage)
> FACILITY FEE&#8203;&#8203; $2,800.00
> Payable to Piney Point Surgical Center
> 
> 
> TOTAL ESTIMATED COST:&#8203; &#8203; $11,850.00Click to expand...

BMA thank you so much! this was so nice of you to type out. I really appreciate this.


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Sunshine24 said:


> Just got back from my blood draw and the nurse told me I won't know until about 4pm today because they are so busy! usually they have results in 2 hours.....HOW THE HECK CAN I WAIT THAT LONG!? AHHh!!
> 
> So, if you're looking for updates, I probably won't even be able to post until later tonight. But thanks so much for all your thoughts and prayers--I'm ready for whatever comes my way later today!:thumbup:


4pm oh my..goodness! praying for you Sunshine!!!!


----------



## Sunshine24

Well, results are in, and it's hard to even type clearly as I shake and try to remain calm and not run around screaming with joy.....


:bfp:



I am so happy, shocked, delighted, and over the moon!!

Found out about 2 hours ago ( so I dont know if that 4pm thing was just so I wouldnt expect a super early call or what?? ) , I first had to drive to DH's office to tell him before I posted here!! I called him from outside and said, " Please come outside I have something to give you." He came outside and I just handed him a note that said " YES." He was like--you mean?? We are? You mean?? YOURE PREGNANT>???? :) :)

After almost 2 years of trying to conceive, 4 failed IUI's, surgery, tears, heartache, and this IVF----we have our BFP.

It's early days I know...so please continue to pray--I am still so cautious!! I could not have gotten here in one sane piece without all of you, so THANK YOU!


----------



## fisher640

*******AGHHHHhHhHHhh!!!!!!*******

Yayyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## Bma11

:happydance: :yipee: OMG girl! I'm in tears I'm so happy for you! Literally TEARS! :)

At first my heart dropped as I read the first lines cause you said shaky and I got scared, but so glad you got your :bfp:


----------



## SashimiMimi

Yes!!! Sunshine this is amazing!!! Thank you for sharing! I had such a bad weekend and this is the kind of good news I needed to hear.

I'm so happy! I bet you will go in for periodic beta tests to make sure the levels are rising and have your first scan in 2-3 weeks!!


----------



## Sunshine24

Thanks everyone!

Yes, I have to go back on Weds for another beta.

Right now I'm at 71.5 No clue what that even means, but she said it was good? Hahahahaha.

Also, I definitely told the nurse that called her that I loved her. Over and over. Ahhh well, what can ya do, I was in the moment!


----------



## Bma11

Wow, I think that number is really good. I read somewhere that anything over 25 or 50, errr don't quote me is good!!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Yup sounds good! I think you want to see that number doubling every 48 hrs!!


----------



## Sunshine24

Yeah I started to google HcG #'s and just said--forget it, I'm going to let myself enjoy just knowing it's positive for now and take what comes as it comes!!

But I do my know my friend that had twins from the same doctor I go to had a beta at 65 and had a great pregnancy, so that's about all I know for now and I think that is good! :)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Bma11

Sunshine- I saw you offered ttcbaby a list of some things you made etc. if you have time I'd love one too! <3 I don't start anything until very end of march so there's no rush! :) 

Enjoy that baby!!


----------



## PinkPeony

YYYYYAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

So thrilled for you! Do you feel any different?


----------



## ttcbaby117

OMG OMG OMG....I am seriously in tears right now!!!!! I am jumping up and down and can hardly type! Sooooooooo happy this worked for you hun it give me so much inspiration! So I have never gotten this far so I must ask....whats the next step?

Ok so yeah, send of those recipes to me and BMA when you get a chance!


----------



## Sunshine24

hey BMA and TTC! Thanks!

Do you want me to post the stuff I ate here or do you want to start a separate thread?? I'm open to anything, definitely NOT getting any work done today so I will do this for you gals right away!

Of course I can't say for sure whether or not everything I ate and drank helped me get this BFP and it's still early days so while I am still elated I know anything can happen, but I did get a positive--so that's worth something I suppose!

Let me know where you want the info and I will get to it right away.

Pink- I DO feel different, although I was certain it was the side effects from the progesterone so I didn't want to read into it. But my boobs are a bit sore and both yesterday and today I woke up feeling a bit nauseous. I have also been exhausted, but I think that is more from me thinking and thinking and thinking! And a few times over the past week I had weird darting pains in my abdomen, but I didnt want to look into that either as with my 4 IUIS I always thought I had signs and I didnt. But, this time, looks like they were real!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Im fine right here if everyone else is....also, did you continue to eat that way through the tww? How are you eating now...any symptoms?

Sashimi - you said you had a rough weekend...is everything ok?


----------



## Sunshine24

ttcbaby117 said:


> Im fine right here if everyone else is....also, did you continue to eat that way through the tww? How are you eating now...any symptoms?
> 
> Sashimi - you said you had a rough weekend...is everything ok?

TTC- I did pretty much eat the same all through the 2ww as well.....although between retrieval and transfer ( when there was "nothing" in there yet ) I did treat myself to two glasses of wine one night when out for dinner with the hubby. I will put that all in my details, which I will post here.

yes Sash-- I saw that you had a rough weekend as well? Are you okay?


----------



## SashimiMimi

I got a BFP on a TWW of chips and Gatorade. My doctor recommended eating lots of salt to shrink bloating and help keep OHSS away!! I has planned to eat healthy but it didn't work out that way. I'm sure eating well helps though!!

TTC I wrote this in my journal, but I woke up on Saturday with a few itchy red bumps on my back. We are doing home renos and I'm terrified its brought some sort of bugs into our home. We turned the house upside down cleaning and disinfecting. Found no signs if bugs, but I typically googled every possible cause of the bites or bumps and I've turned myself into a paranoid wreck!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Also I called my hospital to see if I should be concerned and the OB on call dismissed me as if I were crazy!


----------



## Sunshine24

Sash-- Glad you're okay!!! :thumbup:


----------



## SashimiMimi

I'm fine! Just really creeped out! I'm overly cautious with the baby coming in about 60 days!!!


----------



## Jlh1980

Sunshine congrats, so happy for you and thank you for sharing your story with us! You've been an inspiration and support, never thought I would say I am now excited and looking forward to ivf if this iui did not work.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh no sashimi...that would freak me out also. I will check out your journal.


----------



## Sunshine24

This is really long! Im sorry!!

Ok, some of the ladies on this thread requested that I post the food I ate during my IVF process. I created this plan based on what I learned in my research  internet/other women that underwent IVF, things my acupuncturist told me, and nutrition info I had from being a track runner in college ( my coach had a strict nutrition program for us to follow and we were all super healthy and in great shape! ) 

Ill never know if this helped or this IVF cycle was just always meant to be the lucky one ( and of course, its still early days for me, so time will tell with this BFP ) but I figured why not just eat as best as can during all of this in case there is any chance it will help!

About a month before I started BCP or Lupron or anything I began transitioning my diet into a super high protein, veggie/fruit heavy plan and continued to eat this way all throughout every step of the process. I had heard the sooner you can change your diet before IVF, the better. I will give examples of every meal/ snack so you guys can see.

Also, I cut out my beloved coffee every morning ( and afternoon! I drank a lot of coffee!! ) and really cut back on drinking wine during BCP, and once I started stimming I had no wine at all, except one night, two nights before transfer when DH and I went out to dinner!!! We figured---there were no eggs in there at all, so why not? And Im glad I did!!

LastlyI POUNDED water, non-stop hydration, and I think that really helped too. I literally focused on drinking at least 4 liters a day. One liter before work, two at work, and one when I got home.

Morning:
As soon as I woke up I had a liter of water next to my bed and I would drink it as I got ready around the house..I had it with me while I dried my hair, got dressed, etc and tried to finish a whole liter before I left for the day. My acu said there is a Chinese belief that water first thing in the morning helps increase fertility. My trusty Nalgene bottle never left my side. Bonus was I felt really great from all the water!

Breakfast: Smoothie! Always a smoothie! I can honestly say from January 1st through today I havent had anything else for bfast but this power smoothie I made. 

Recipe: In a blender throw 5 heaping spoonfuls of Light Vanilla Yogurt ( I used Dannon lite and fit ). On top of that add a full cup of fruit. I rotated by the weekstrawberries are packed with vitamin C, blueberries have great antioxidants, peaches are good for vitamin D, etc, etc. Basically add whatever fruit sounds good to you! I bought them in the frozen section and would thaw one cup overnight in the fridge. So, yogurt, fruit, then 4 spoonfuls of dry, steel cut oatmeal. The oatmeal has tons of fiber and protein and will help keep you full and help your eggs grow! After the oats I added one spoonful of flax seeds ( more protein! ) and then topped it off with 2 more spoonfuls of yogurt. The calcium, vitamins, protein, and fiber in this thing is amazingand it tastes so good too! ! Throw 2 ice cubes in there and blend it all up and enjoy!!

Morning Snack: cheese stick and a piece of fruit ( either an apple or 2 small clementines )

Lunch: Large Salad made with Spinach and Mixed greens. Topped with 2 hard boiled eggs ( I used mostly whites and threw out a yolk and a half when I broke them up ), ¼ of chopped red pepper, cucumber, carrots, shredded cheese, and whatever other veggies I had around. 

Afternoon snack: veggies ( a cup of carrots, broccoli, or celery or whatever I wanted ) with hummus

Dinner: I really only had a few meals that I rotated between while I was doing this process, and most of them involved combos of either grilled or baked (organic ) chicken with a small serving of strach ( baked potato/ rice/ wheat pasta ) and veggies. I also used a lot of ground turkey ( instead of beef ) and made things with thatwhite turkey chili, tacos , etc.

I ate a LOT of brown rice, quinoa, and red/black beans. ( My acu told me try to eat RED foods and foods with deep color as they help your lining ) My favorite combo is to cook up some brown rice and quinoa and then throw in a can of red or black beans. Then throw in a few spoonfuls of salsa, a handful of shredded cheddarand wrap that in a tortilla or eat on its own---its SOOOO delicious and an awesome source of every vitamin you need while stimming or in the 2ww!

I focused on eating organic as much as I could too, without going overboard. My acu said that the most important things to eat organic were lettuce, fruits, and meat---so those were the things I tried to get organic and not worry about the rest.

Per my doc I also took a prenatal every night and then after retrieval took a prenatal and baby aspirin ( which helps blood flow to the uterus ).
Again, no clue if any of this helped, or if it was just my time ( finally! ) but I felt like I was in control during my cycle and really loved the chance to try to nourish myself as good as possible for the best possible chance. 

I will probably keep up this healthy eating, at least for the beginning of my pregnancy--but tonight me and DH are going out to dinner and I am eating a BIG FAT JUICY BURGER! :)


----------



## Sunshine24

ttcbaby117 said:


> OMG OMG OMG....I am seriously in tears right now!!!!! I am jumping up and down and can hardly type! Sooooooooo happy this worked for you hun it give me so much inspiration! So I have never gotten this far so I must ask....whats the next step?
> 
> Ok so yeah, send of those recipes to me and BMA when you get a chance!

TTC- I forgot to answer this question....next step is I go back this Wednesday and they check my level again and want to see my beta # double to know things are carrying on in there properly :) So since I'm at 71.5 right now they want to see around 140 or higher on Weds. I think I go back every few days for a while and then eventually, if everything is good, I get released to my real OBGYN.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Sunshine your post has given me a mega craving for a spinach salad! I did 4 betas in total and one of them didn't quite double but then I read that it's okay if it doubles every 3 days. Doctor always said it looked good and I would be so anxious for each beta call. The first 12 weeks were a scary time for me and I'd get nervous when I didn't have any pregnancy symptoms. I've never had a lot and I think that's just the type of pregnancy I am having.

I'm so glad this thread has been inspiring to so many women. Like what JLH wrote, there are quite a few ladies and that same place between failed IUIs and the next step. It's a tough spot to be in and I'm so glad there has been this level of support!!


----------



## Sunshine24

This thread has been a GODSEND!! And Sashimi--many, many thanks to you for supporting us here while you were pregnant!! Some would have left the forum but your happy ending inspired me to keep going!! Thank you! I swear it made all the difference in this cycle--I never had this kind of support any other cycle!!

I am nervous about the betas but I'm just going to not worry about it and take it one day at a time. I am also a worrier, but I feel everything will work out :)


----------



## SashimiMimi

I'm a huge worrier and think I worried my way out of enjoying my first trimester as much as I should have. I got so tense during the betas I couldn't even concentrate at work!!! I would even go in for an ultrasound when I felt little or no symptoms I was a total wreck! Just have faith that this is your happy ending. It's been too much work not to enjoy every second! And one day you can tell your baby how you did a trigger shot in the bathroom at a wedding to bring him or her into this world!!


----------



## LaylaShawn

Sunshine!!!!! Congratulations!!!!
I've been stalking this thread few a few weeks. I have been thinking of you the entire time. I checked this thread soon as I came home from work. I'm so happy for you. I am in tears as I type this. I pray you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Bma11

THANKS Sunshine!!! I'm going shopping tomorrow or Wednesday ! Sounds like we have the same taste! Yay! Lol I'm a terrible cook & meat & poultry can really make me nauseous in my mouth. I'm SOOO weird! Lol


----------



## StayHopeful

Massive congratulations, Sunshine! Sooooo happy for you!


----------



## Chris_25

Sunshine24 said:


> Well, results are in, and it's hard to even type clearly as I shake and try to remain calm and not run around screaming with joy.....
> 
> 
> :bfp:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy, shocked, delighted, and over the moon!!
> 
> Found out about 2 hours ago ( so I dont know if that 4pm thing was just so I wouldnt expect a super early call or what?? ) , I first had to drive to DH's office to tell him before I posted here!! I called him from outside and said, " Please come outside I have something to give you." He came outside and I just handed him a note that said " YES." He was like--you mean?? We are? You mean?? YOURE PREGNANT>???? :) :)
> 
> After almost 2 years of trying to conceive, 4 failed IUI's, surgery, tears, heartache, and this IVF----we have our BFP.
> 
> It's early days I know...so please continue to pray--I am still so cautious!! I could not have gotten here in one sane piece without all of you, so THANK YOU!



Omg just catching up I was thinking about u and signed on! I am so excited for you that is such amazing news! Congratulations! Woohoo


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks so much sunshine, I will add in your recommendations. I am not much of a meat eater but I will try for some chicken. Also, my acupucntrists wanted me off of dairy. Did you ACU recommend dairy to you?

Sashimi - what sunshine said is so true. Thank you for sticking around...you didn't have to but your precense has made a huge difference.


----------



## Sunshine24

My acu stresses well-rounded diet, so I actually made sure to drink a glass of milk with dinner every night ( when normally I would have had water...or wine! ) So the milk and then the yogurt in the smoothies were my main sources of calcium ( plus calicum from the veggies ). I had heard about avoiding dairy but wasnt told that by my doctor or acu and my doc ALWAYS stressed balanced eating, so that's what I tried to do.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Good point! I switched to Almond milk once my acu told me no dairy but it hardly has any protein in it! It has 1 gm, where milk has 9gms. I will have to chat with her about that when I get over to Miami. Thing is I love yogurt and cheese but haven't been eating it and being that I am not much of a meat eater....I need some cheese for my protein. I eat chicken about twice a week but that is it as far as any meat goes. I do eat a lot of fish but now am worried about mercury. UGh, sometimes I feel like you are damned if you do and damned if you don't...LOL.....Oh well...I will try a little of everything and see if that helps!


----------



## Bma11

TTC- my RE sent me a sheet on stuff to avoid etc while actually pregnant. I can email you the whole thing if you'd like. Here's what it said on fish:

6. Swordfish, tilefish, king mackerel, and shark contain high levels of methylmercury. This metal can harm an unborn baby's development. Pregnant women should choose fish that are low in mercury, such as catfish, salmon, and canned light tuna. If you prefer albacore (white) tuna, limit yourself to 6 ounces per week.


----------



## Jlh1980

LaylaShawn said:


> Sunshine!!!!! Congratulations!!!!
> I've been stalking this thread few a few weeks. I have been thinking of you the entire time. I checked this thread soon as I came home from work. I'm so happy for you. I am in tears as I type this. I pray you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.



Wow you got 4-6 follicles with 5mg of femara, that is amazing! I only had 3 with 7.5mg, I just wanted to reach out since I too am in the 2ww and as usual I'm not feeling optimistic. Hope you are in a better place!

Sunshine- that is some serious commitment with your diet, I hope you did enjoy your burger. Just curious do you have any signs or symptoms of pregnancy yet? Also did you take a ept, just so you could finally see the positive that you've been waiting so long for, I can' t wait for that I'm taking a picture.

Also did anyone look at the SART website when picking a fertility specialist. I'm a little bummed because I just looked and the success rates with IVF at my clinic are lower than all the others in the area. I like my RE but my husband thinks we should switch since there is another one in the area that has a higher success rate. It feels like a set back to have to start over but I guess in the end it is worth it to give ourselves the best outcome.




Unexplained infertility
Me 32 DH 34, TTC for almost 1 year
Jan 2013 Femara 5mg, timed intercourse BFN
Feb 2013 Femara 7.5mg, IUI BFN
March 2013 Femara 7.5 mg, back to back IUI's now in 2ww :dust:


----------



## Jlh1980

ttcbaby117 said:


> Good point! I switched to Almond milk once my acu told me no dairy but it hardly has any protein in it! It has 1 gm, where milk has 9gms. I will have to chat with her about that when I get over to Miami. Thing is I love yogurt and cheese but haven't been eating it and being that I am not much of a meat eater....I need some cheese for my protein. I eat chicken about twice a week but that is it as far as any meat goes. I do eat a lot of fish but now am worried about mercury. UGh, sometimes I feel like you are damned if you do and damned if you don't...LOL.....Oh well...I will try a little of everything and see if that helps!


TTC I didn't realize you are already starting your IVF, so excited for you!!! I don't know what downregging means but it sounds like you are well on your way :thumbup:

Also could someone please tell me how to get your information at the bottom of the post print automatically, computers aren't my strong point lol


Unexplained infertility
Me 32 DH 34, TTC for almost 1 year
Jan 2013 Femara 5mg, timed intercourse BFN
Feb 2013 Femara 7.5mg, IUI BFN
March 2013 Femara 7.5 mg, back to back IUI's, 2ww :dust:


----------



## Sunshine24

Hi Jlh- I actually DO have symptoms that I dismissed before as side effects from the progesterone. My most prominent symptom by far is extreme exhaustion! I am just so tired right now once I get home from work I dont want to do much, but I guess that's what I am supposed to be doing now anyway. I have also had AF cramping for about a week....but its obv not AF! 

So are you definitely planning to switch RE's based on the stats? Were they very different from each other?


----------



## Bma11

Jlh- go up to the user cp and edit your signature. Is that what you are meaning? You can put all your information there and it will post automatically when you post. 

Also- with the SART thing. Some clinics may not take women over a certain age or women with poor quality eggs or low ovarian reserve, making there rates look higher and better because they only take "easy" patients. Does that make sense? So, maybe your clinic doesn't discriminate at all and takes harder cases where the success rate is low to begin with. I honestly don't know how to look at the SART and know how they choose their patients SO, you should call those others and ask and yours too. :)


----------



## PinkPeony

Thanks for sharing your food plan Sunshine! Very inspiring. It's very similar to what I had cookin in my head as to how I'm going to get my sh-- together for my next cycle(s). This one I was on a break bc DH was away for work during my fertile week so I really indulged - drank more than usual, ate crap etc. it was nice not to think about stuff but for sure there was an emotional eating/drinking component to it and I've put on weight, feel crappy and sluggish so I'm ready to get back to being healthy again and it's time to start prepping myself for IVF. 

Incidentally, I was supposed to meet with my doc to get the IVF lowdown tomorrow. But got a call from the clinic today - my doctor had a family emergency so she is going to be out for the next 2 weeks. It sounds quite serious so I'm a bit concerned about her. But since I'm due to start AF anytime now and I would have to go on Clomid in a few days that leaves this cycle up in the air... Plus there was a lot of anticipation about this appt with her. My DH was going to come and I'm quite eager to get the IVF show on the road.

Ok sorry ladies -- I'm having one of *those* days. Hate feeling like everything's up in the air, frustrated with the waiting game. It's like a Kafka novel at this point. I have no ill feelings toward my doc btw. Just had to get that off my chest.


----------



## StayHopeful

Sorry to hear about everything with your doctor, Peony. I understand, I'm having one of those days too. I went in to my FS for progesterone bloodwork this morning and found out that I haven't o'd yet. This is the 2nd month that Metformin hasn't worked for me, I o'd on CD35 the first month. So it looks like trying naturally while waiting for IVF is out. It was just tough to hear. We're moving forward with IVF, but not until May/June because we figure it will be easier for me to go in for my appointments once school is out (I'm a teacher).


----------



## Bma11

StayHopeful said:


> Sorry to hear about everything with your doctor, Peony. I understand, I'm having one of those days too. I went in to my FS for progesterone bloodwork this morning and found out that I haven't o'd yet. This is the 2nd month that Metformin hasn't worked for me, I o'd on CD35 the first month. So it looks like trying naturally while waiting for IVF is out. It was just tough to hear. We're moving forward with IVF, but not until May/June because we figure it will be easier for me to go in for my appointments once school is out (I'm a teacher).

Stay hopeful. I don't know your story. Do you have PCOS? I am apart of a group on Facebook called pregnitude and PCOS. I found it when I was looking in to taking pregnitude. It's helped many women get their cycles regulated and to regulate ovulation as well.


----------



## Bma11

PinkPeony said:


> Thanks for sharing your food plan Sunshine! Very inspiring. It's very similar to what I had cookin in my head as to how I'm going to get my sh-- together for my next cycle(s). This one I was on a break bc DH was away for work during my fertile week so I really indulged - drank more than usual, ate crap etc. it was nice not to think about stuff but for sure there was an emotional eating/drinking component to it and I've put on weight, feel crappy and sluggish so I'm ready to get back to being healthy again and it's time to start prepping myself for IVF.
> 
> Incidentally, I was supposed to meet with my doc to get the IVF lowdown tomorrow. But got a call from the clinic today - my doctor had a family emergency so she is going to be out for the next 2 weeks. It sounds quite serious so I'm a bit concerned about her. But since I'm due to start AF anytime now and I would have to go on Clomid in a few days that leaves this cycle up in the air... Plus there was a lot of anticipation about this appt with her. My DH was going to come and I'm quite eager to get the IVF show on the road.
> 
> Ok sorry ladies -- I'm having one of *those* days. Hate feeling like everything's up in the air, frustrated with the waiting game. It's like a Kafka novel at this point. I have no ill feelings toward my doc btw. Just had to get that off my chest.

That sucks! I'm sorry this has happened.


----------



## StayHopeful

Bma, I do have PCOS. I got pregnant and had an early mc the first month we started trying, then found out I have PCOS. I did 5 rounds of Clomid, but my body didn't respond very well to it. The last round of Clomid we started seeing an FS and did an IUI. We did 2 more IUIs with other meds, all bfn. IVF is our next step but it wasn't a financial option so I started Metformin to hopefully regulate my cycles while we saved up. I'm not insulin resistant, but the doctor thought it might help.


----------



## Bma11

Awe- I'm sorry to hear that. Well research pregnitude and see what you think about it. It also helps with egg quality and like I said to regulate periods and ovulation! 

I have a form of PCOS. But not the typical PCOS. Also a lot of women on that fb page use vitex. 

Also, I was looking up non profit organizations for infertility... And found this.
https://www.babyquestfoundation.org/
Hope you can use this and maybe do some more research and find another foundation to maybe help as well!!!


----------



## Bma11

Bma11 said:


> Awe- I'm sorry to hear that. Well research pregnitude and see what you think about it. It also helps with egg quality and like I said to regulate periods and ovulation!
> 
> I have a form of PCOS. But not the typical PCOS. Also a lot of women on that fb page use vitex.
> 
> Also, I was looking up non profit organizations for infertility... And found this.
> https://www.babyquestfoundation.org/
> Hope you can use this and maybe do some more research and find another foundation to maybe help as well!!!

Ahhh... Just read that you saved up! Awesome. And your a Texan too!!! Awesome. Lol I love Texas! :)


----------



## PinkPeony

StayHopeful said:


> Sorry to hear about everything with your doctor, Peony. I understand, I'm having one of those days too. I went in to my FS for progesterone bloodwork this morning and found out that I haven't o'd yet. This is the 2nd month that Metformin hasn't worked for me, I o'd on CD35 the first month. So it looks like trying naturally while waiting for IVF is out. It was just tough to hear. We're moving forward with IVF, but not until May/June because we figure it will be easier for me to go in for my appointments once school is out (I'm a teacher).

Thanks StayHopeful. It helps just knowing you ladies understand. Sorry to hear you didn't O yet. All the waiting around for something to happen is killer. I have a feeling I might end up on the same timeline for IVF as you. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Jlh - like BMA said, the SART numbers are sometimes off because some REs will not take certain patients. I would ask your REs office if they have a certain criteria that patients must meet. Downregging is the first part of IVF, where they give you drugs to quiet your ovaries, like BCPs....once that is done you go to phase 2 where you take stimulation drugs, the downregging makes sure all of your follicles grow at the same pace and will help the Dr know when to retrieve them.

Peony - so sorry you are in limbo....could you ask for another re that might be covering your current REs patients?

Stay hopeful - sorry hun it is very frustrating when you body doesn't cooperate.


----------



## PinkPeony

ttcbaby117 said:


> Jlh - like BMA said, the SART numbers are sometimes off because some REs will not take certain patients. I would ask your REs office if they have a certain criteria that patients must meet. Downregging is the first part of IVF, where they give you drugs to quiet your ovaries, like BCPs....once that is done you go to phase 2 where you take stimulation drugs, the downregging makes sure all of your follicles grow at the same pace and will help the Dr know when to retrieve them.
> 
> Peony - so sorry you are in limbo....could you ask for another re that might be covering your current REs patients?
> 
> Stay hopeful - sorry hun it is very frustrating when you body doesn't cooperate.

I asked if someone was covering for her - one time she couldn't do my IUI so another doc subbed in. But the secretary said she hasn't set anything like that up. She sounded pretty upset and flustered having to reschedule so many appts. I'm going to call again today and see if things are more figured out. 
Thanks for explaining downregging. I never understood why ppl went on bcp. Seems counterintuitive lol


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hey Pink sorry you're having a tough time. I feel like the entire city of Toronto is in a bad mood because winter just won't let up!! We get ourselves so mentally psyched up for these procedures and then when they don't happen it can be really upsetting. Are you mostly happy with your clinic and doctor? I went to the Create clinic at Bay & College and was really happy with the doctor I saw there.


----------



## Sunshine24

just wanted to share an update w my biggest supporters!! 

had a blood draw again this AM, hcg level on monday was 71.5, today it's 151! my doc said they want to see it doubling every 48 hrs so they said we have an overachiever on our hands. hahahaha.

i never, ever thought i would get to this place---4 short ( but seems long! ) months ago i was dealing with a 4th iui failure and was in such a dark place--both personally and in my marriage. just believe it can happen for you, and quicker than you can ever think. i would have NEVER ever believed this could happen for me, but it did--and it will for you too. stay strong ladies!!


----------



## PinkPeony

SashimiMimi said:


> Hey Pink sorry you're having a tough time. I feel like the entire city of Toronto is in a bad mood because winter just won't let up!! We get ourselves so mentally psyched up for these procedures and then when they don't happen it can be really upsetting. Are you mostly happy with your clinic and doctor? I went to the Create clinic at Bay & College and was really happy with the doctor I saw there.

Oh you're in Toronto! I totally agree! The weather is making me so grumpy!! enough already! I want to burn my winter coat at this point. :haha:

I'm at Bay & Dundas at lifequest. My doc is technically separate from Lifequest but I do all my monitoring there and she's just on a different floor. I am mostly happy. The monitoring can be a bit chaotic at times - there's definitely no shortage of infertile women in this city. I just have to go there during monitoring times to remind myself of that. 

As an update I spoke to the secretary again this morning. Was able to reschedule my appointment for a couple weeks from now and it turns out I have a refill on my prescription so I can just pick that up without getting the doc involved. Now just waiting for my day one and they'll get me all set up for this cycle. Probably a bit of an overreaction yesterday but sometimes this all just gets to a chick ya know?


----------



## SashimiMimi

Sunshine awesome!!!!!!!!! And I can totally relate to what you said... I had my 3rd failed IUI on May 30 2012 and it was easily one of the worst days of my life. I was also in a dark place, was becoming a social recluse and also reached a rough patch in my marriage. Now my due date is just a year short of that awful day on May 19!

Pink I'm glad it all worked out with the rescheduled appointment. I don't think you were over reacting as its tough when things don't go as planned with all this, which seems to be more often than not. The monitoring at Create was also nuts and it really shows you how many couples suffer from infertility!!!

I'm glad you guys don't mind me sticking around this thread and supporting all of you. My whole journey was a life changing experience and I wish I had a thread like this when I was going through IVF! Even though it was successful and I'm now in my third trimester, I still remember what it felt like to feel hopeless when nothing was working. I really hope I never forget and always appreciate my baby boy when he arrives. I make it a point not to complain about pregnancy now and enjoy every second!


----------



## PinkPeony

Thanks so much Sashimi & Sunshine!!! You have no idea how good it is to read that right now. I'm all teary and crampy bc Af is about to arrive. I really appreciate you guys sticking around. One thing about these boards is as good as it is to chat woth ppl in the same situation it's good to hear from folks that have gone thru it and are now on the other side and that it won't be like this forever. Oy can you tell I'm PMS-ing?? Lol!

Sunshine also wanted to say that's so awesome about your BETA!! Woo hoo!! I just know you're going to have a great pregnancy.


----------



## Sunshine24

Thank YOU Pink! You have been a good support to me as well. I wont continue to bore you all with constant updates, but I will stick around for sure--cheer you ladies on and look forward to all the BFP's I KNOW are coming. Sashimi was a great support to me through this journey, she was a beacon of hope--like--If it worked for her it can work for me!!

Trying to get my first BFP was the hardest, most trying time in my life ( and it's still early days in my pregnancy so Im trying not to jinx anything ) but please just know it will happen for all of us. Stay strong!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sunshine - that is awesome news hun! WOohoo!

AFM - I got my blood work back today....which was on cd4

FSH - 4.6
E2 - 47.6
LH - 4.1

I hope those numbers are ok because I already started down regging.


----------



## Jlh1980

Thanks everyone for the advice about SART, you know when I first sought out a clinic I don't think I ever expected it to go this far. As I'm sure most of us on here never in a million years thought we would be the one's to struggle with infertility. Anyway so because of that I didn't do much research, they do specifically say on their website that they don't deny anyone from trying ivf even if they only have a 15% chance but their numbers are about 20% lower than everyone else in the area :growlmad: So I think I will be switching to another clinic in the area that people we know recommended. Hopeful we will be able to be seen soon and start right away since most of the testing is already done.

So I can say Pink and stayhopeful, I'm in the same boat, feeling like this is another set back. Even thought I'm in the 2ww, I already feel like I have PMS and because its been negative for so long its hard to picture anything else. Plus its been cloudy and cold in NJ too so I feel the pain of winter......enough already

Sunshine congrats.....what an exciting time for you and you deserve it after almost 2 years of this infertility nightmare!

TTC can't wait for you to start your IVF then we can all follow you just like we did sunshine

BMA thanks for telling me how to edit my signature!!! now I don't have to type it everytime.


----------



## StayHopeful

Bma, we have done some saving but not nearly enough. We've looked into a few financial options but it looks like our income is too high to qualify, so we're most likely going to have to take out a loan to cover the difference. We would wait until we have it all saved, but we want to do our IVF cycle this summer while I'm not in school.

So sorry to hear that so many of the rest of you have been down too. It's definitely good to hear some success stories! And Sunshine, great news about your beta!


----------



## Bma11

Awesome news sunshine!!! So glad to hear they are rising! 

Ttcbaby- what did you find on your google search?!?!


----------



## Bma11

Stay hopeful! I'm right there with ya. I actually couldn't save much so I banked on my income tax return and dh's to help support that and finance the rest. I too, can not wait longer and save, for endometriosis and I have my step kids all summer long.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Well it seems, your lh and FSH should be close to a 1:1 ratio. Mine were close enough so that is great. If your lh is higher than you FSH then you probably have PCOS. I don'tso thank goodness!!

For your FSH anything under 6 mean excellent. Mine was 4.6 so another thank goodness!!!! I was worried as I am 37 and of course your quality and quantity goes down with age. 

Last, my E2 (estradiol) needed to be under 75 to be OK but ideally under 50, in order to stimulate successfully and it was so I am also good there.

All in all, I think they are pretty good numbers...it def. made me feel better to see that I have a good chance at getting some good eggs.

Now I know your AMH also decides on your ovarian reserve and your quality. My Dr did test it but she never told me the number, only that it was in good shape.


----------



## Bma11

Awesome!!!

My lh and FSH are always close to each other as well thank god. The only thing is my amh is at 5.5. Which is high and can indicate PCOS. :/ but oh we'll IVF will bypass everything. 

Hope you feel positive & hopeful!!! :) I am for you


----------



## Bma11

Well well well...... I just checked my patient portal and only checked 2 of my lh and FSH labs..., I have a ton from Each u/s and blood work appointment I had... Anyways both times my LH was higher than FSH. 

FSH- 3.10 LH- 4.27
FSH- 5.96 LH- 6.03

I guess my dr would have told me I had PCOS when I asked him if I had it etc... I just wonder sometimes!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Do you have cysts on your ovaries when they do ultrasounds? Do you have abnormal hair growth on your body? Are you cycles abnormal?

These are all symptoms of PCOS. You could have it but just be asymptomatic....meaning that it isn't affecting your fertility.


----------



## ttcbaby117

BMA - you AMH seems to be pretty good actually...Check this out

https://www.drmalpani.com/amh.htm

I know ppl say you should have it below 3 or around 2 for optimal...but having it higher is better than having it lower...It means you still have a ton of eggs which is awesome for IVF!


----------



## Bma11

ttcbaby117 said:


> Do you have cysts on your ovaries when they do ultrasounds? Do you have abnormal hair growth on your body? Are you cycles abnormal?
> 
> These are all symptoms of PCOS. You could have it but just be asymptomatic....meaning that it isn't affecting your fertility.

I've never had any cysts, I always have regular periods and when I do opk I always ovulate. When I can get on to Facebook via desktop I'm going to get the info that best describes the type of PCOS I think I have. It's in a document from a group... 

I will look at that link you sent! Thanks. I just think yeah I have a ton of eggs BUT will they ever mature , you know? 
Thanks!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah I know exactly what you are saying...I feel the same way. I do think that is what happened with my failed previous cycles. Hopefully that is another thing IVF can fix. We might have some immature ones but hopefully some will be mature!


----------



## Sunshine24

Jlh-- I've been thinking about you as I know you are in the 2ww?? When do you find out?? How are you feeling?


----------



## Jlh1980

Honestly I'm feeling like I am starting to get my usaul PMS symptoms :( I'm due for it on thurs next week and I'm convinced I'm going to get it. On a good note I made an appointment for a consult at a new RE clinic, they have better statistics, its closer to my house, we are in network (for US's and bloodwork), they take EVENING consults,and several of my husband's co workers have gotten pregnant there (ALL GOOD SIGNS). I feel bad leaving but I realize after reading everyone's messages I really need to ask more questions. I have no idea what any of my hormone levels were, she just always told me they were good so I didn't question it. Now that it has come to IVF, I need to take things a little more serious. Sunshine I made your burrito thing last night ;). If I get my AF our appointment at the new clinic will be on 4/3 so its still good timing and early enough to get things going soon.

It seems like everyone on here that took the IVF route had success, so I'm feeling optimistic. Plus I'm going to a wedding this weekend, while there will be no rockstar moments, I do have a friend going that has had 3 rounds of IVF and 3 beautiful children to show for it, so I'm trying to keep my head up.

BMA/Stayhopeful I hope financially you guys can get the funds, I have friends that their parents chipped in and others that just put in on the credit card. I know we all want to get this show on the road, first of many financial crises that children will cause us ;)

Sunshine I can't wait to hear your beta results every few days, will be thinking about you all the way until your 12 week visit!

TTC keep the stats coming, I'm taking notes and sending positive energy your way

Sorry I always feel like I want to write to everyone because everyone of you are giving me strength

Last but not least, the one who started this thread, Sash how's the pregnancy going, do you know what you are having, your delivery is right around the corner!!!

the end sorry to write so much


----------



## ttcbaby117

Jlh - if you would like to request your test results from your current dr. You will need to do that anyway when you go the new clinic. I would get them from your current dr and have them for your April 3rd appt. It will cut out a lot of the preliminary stuff because you have had most or at least some of the tests done. You will get much further in that first appt also!

Good luck and please run things by us if you have any questions. That's what we are here for!


----------



## Jlh1980

oh I am after seeing how informed you guys are, I'm stepping up my game! Although I don't want to go get my records because I feel like a traitor so I'm making my husband do it ;) I'm such a baby!


----------



## Sunshine24

JLh-- sorry you feel like this IUI wasnt a success but I'm so happy you have a plan to move forward immediately after. I feel it's so much easier to deal with anything when there is a plan in place, ya know? And I know I've said it before, but IVF is really so, so manageable and not as scary as it may sound. You can do it! Enjoy the wedding this weekend.

I'm so glad we are all on this thread---it was/is such a huge support to me. Sashimi was the happy ending I wanted when I joined this thread and her story helped me stay positive--I truly believe that is what helped me be successful this time. Let's all keep helping each other.....we'll all get there!:thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

JLH - that is ok as long as you get them....LOL!


----------



## Bma11

Jlh- I'd feel like a traitor too!!! But you have to do what's right in your heart and head! Have a good weekend!


----------



## Jlh1980

I'm so glad I have you guys, I can't say it enough! Sadly this has become my new Facebook, since I can't take going on there anymore and seeing all the pics of everyone's children........ I hate being this way :( I wonder if my new re will recommend a lap, my last one did not but it seems like most of yours did. Ttc did they recommend one for you before ivf, I've convinced myself that I have endo just bc it seems like everyone who has had 3 failed iui s did and didn't have any symptoms.


----------



## ttcbaby117

No I was not recommended a lap because I had open fibroid survey in 2010 and the drs looked then and didn't see any endo. If your Dr doesn't recommend the lap, I would insist on it before you do IVF just to ensure there is none. The worse thing that can happen is that you have it and your Ivf fails because you didn't check it out. Now most endo can be bypassed by Ivf but some cannot. Speak to your Dr and see what they say. Remember you don't have to have symptoms to have endo...many women do not.

I understand what you mean about FB it does get to be to much, but I always this k when I have my lil line that I will want to constantly post things about her...so I try my best to tolerate it.


----------



## Bma11

Jlh1980 said:


> I'm so glad I have you guys, I can't say it enough! Sadly this has become my new Facebook, since I can't take going on there anymore and seeing all the pics of everyone's children........ I hate being this way :( I wonder if my new re will recommend a lap, my last one did not but it seems like most of yours did. Ttc did they recommend one for you before ivf, I've convinced myself that I have endo just bc it seems like everyone who has had 3 failed iui s did and didn't have any symptoms.

Does your mom have endometriosis? Do you have any sisters with it? Or do they have bad periods? Women who's mothers and sisters have endo have a 11% more chance of having it as well. 

My ONLY endo symptom was when I was on my period and I had to go number 2, it hurt! And it wasn't like it had been like that forever, just several months. The endo was spreading. And like you say, not everyone has symptoms. I definelty think you should ask for an lap. I did, my RE did not bring it up to me, I brought it up to him. I wanted to know if I was truly unexplained or if there was something going on. I didn't want to do IVF without knowing, if everything was okay or not. 

As for Facebook: I know how you feel, I just scroll through or hide the feed. I'm happy for them, don't get me wrong, but some people post all day everyday. Gag me! :haha: and it's only to the people whom I know got pregnant first or second try. It's a mix of emotions, I don't want anyone to suffer from infertility, but geez I wanted to get pregnant easy too.


----------



## StayHopeful

My doctor hasn't suggested a lap at all in any of our conversations. She told me she doubted I had endo (I'm adopted, so looking at my family history isn't an option). She did some bloodwork to check for it and I also did a hysterosonography (or something like that, it's where they shoot water into the uterus) and it looked normal. She said she didn't want to do any surgeries because I'm still young and she thinks I have a good shot with IVF. Should I be concerned?


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hey Stayhopeful, I wouldn't be concerned. I didn't do the lap either for the same reasons your doctor listed to you. It was also discovered that I have a low ovarian reserve and that a lap would be too risky. My RE also said that IVF bypasses endo so he wasn't concerned at all.

I think for each person it's different. For a lot of women it seems beneficial to have the surgery just to see if there is something wrong and for others it may not be the right answer. I admit I was terrified more than anything at the though of the lap and was relieved I didn't have to do it. The ladies here make it sound not that scary at all!!


----------



## Jlh1980

BMA, my sister may have endo but she is almost 40 and has never had or tried to have children for other reasons. Other than her I don't know of anyone in my family or anyone that had infertility issues either. 

Stayhopeful, I honestly feel like it is 50/50. My doctor did not recommend one either and said that they used to do them all the time but now the trend has changed. It seems like the studies are mixed some say it improves your chances and others say that IVF is enough to overcome endo and doing the lap does not improve your chances that much. However on this thread it seems that most have had them and it was beneficial for them I personally don't want one if I don't need it only because that pushes everything back further, not too mention more time off from work.

I'm actually switching RE clinics next week, so we will see if the new doctor has the same feelings.

Just an update I'm due for my period this thurs, I feel like I've been stuck for so long. Every month I wait until tues or wed to test and so far they have all been negative. I still don't have any symptoms but I also don't feel any AF symptoms yet either which I thought I did earlier in the week. Maybe I'll test tues, but then I get so depressed when its negative.....I guess it will be upsetting whether its tues or thurs...........to wait or not to wait.......:wacko:


----------



## Bma11

StayHopeful said:


> My doctor hasn't suggested a lap at all in any of our conversations. She told me she doubted I had endo (I'm adopted, so looking at my family history isn't an option). She did some bloodwork to check for it and I also did a hysterosonography (or something like that, it's where they shoot water into the uterus) and it looked normal. She said she didn't want to do any surgeries because I'm still young and she thinks I have a good shot with IVF. Should I be concerned?

I wouldn't be concerned either. Mine said the same thing though & I had stage 2-3 severe endo. The reason I pretty much demanded a lap is because I wanted to know if there was anything wrong. I couldn't at the time fathom spending 12k when everything was perfect. If everything was good I would have probably explored every other possible way to get pregnant naturally. But since I had endo everywhere I now know what my problem is & will always be. And that makes spending 12k a lot easier to swallow! And my RE said the same thing about IVF bypassing everything. I think the hystersonogrsphy would have shown something suspicious.


----------



## Bma11

Jlh1980 said:


> BMA, my sister may have endo but she is almost 40 and has never had or tried to have children for other reasons. Other than her I don't know of anyone in my family or anyone that had infertility issues either.
> 
> Stayhopeful, I honestly feel like it is 50/50. My doctor did not recommend one either and said that they used to do them all the time but now the trend has changed. It seems like the studies are mixed some say it improves your chances and others say that IVF is enough to overcome endo and doing the lap does not improve your chances that much. However on this thread it seems that most have had them and it was beneficial for them I personally don't want one if I don't need it only because that pushes everything back further, not too mention more time off from work.
> 
> I'm actually switching RE clinics next week, so we will see if the new doctor has the same feelings.
> 
> Just an update I'm due for my period this thurs, I feel like I've been stuck for so long. Every month I wait until tues or wed to test and so far they have all been negative. I still don't have any symptoms but I also don't feel any AF symptoms yet either which I thought I did earlier in the week. Maybe I'll test tues, but then I get so depressed when its negative.....I guess it will be upsetting whether its tues or thurs...........to wait or not to wait.......:wacko:

Well I do agree that it's 50/50. It's a personal choice to have one done. Like I said I couldn't proceed without knowing everything. Oh! I did have one symptom of endo... So I wanted to know. Glad I did it so if I ever get pregnant & have a girl, I will know the signs & can talk to her doctor about it & possibly have her on supplements to help with endo. Anyways... That's just me! Lol

Sounds like it could be good news with having symptoms & now not any ;) let's hope & pray!!!! I'd be POAS already. I'm fighting the urge now & I'm only 8dpo! :haha:


----------



## Jlh1980

Ok guys I'm freaking out right now and need your help. I caved and took a test this am, I quickly glanced at the test and only saw one line then threw it in the drawer and went to work. When I got home I pulled it out and looked at it again, just to make sure since I didn't even give it a full minute earlier and I saw a very faint second line! Could this still be the trigger in my system, I never tested for that before, and does it even count if I looked at it about 9 hours after I took it????? I don't want to get my hopes up but this is the first time Ive ever seen a second line even though you have to squint to see it!


----------



## Bma11

Remind me when you did the trigger?


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hmm... What brand was it? I would look at the directions and see how long the results are valid. I know some of them say the results are only valid for te first 10-15 minutes or so. Can you remind me when you triggered? I seem to recall it takes 10 days to be out of your system.


----------



## Jlh1980

I took the trigger on 3/15 so its been exactly 10 days, ugh this is torture I knew I should have waited. It does say a negative result shouldn't be read after 10 minutes but because of my bad attitude I only gave it 20 seconds this am! Oh well I guess now I have to wait until tomorrow morning to do it again, or maybe wait until later in the week depending on when you guys think the trigger will be completely out of my system. I just figured since the test says "can detect 6 days before your missed period" I would check since I'm due thurs......


----------



## SashimiMimi

You could always check again tomorrow, but keep in mind that only a beta blood test is 100% accurate. I recall my BFP took almost a full minute to appear and like you I just wanted to throw it out the window and storm off, but I waited it out reluctantly. Sorry you are going through te unneeded extra stress. Just remember what will be will be and either way its out of your hands now. Hope you are okay!


----------



## Sunshine24

Jlh-- I hope upon HOPE that its neither a trigger nor a false positive!!

Some brands do have an evaporation line that appears after 15 minutes or so, creating a false positive....

My triggers usually take about 10 days to get out of my system.

Keep us posted!!! My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## Bma11

Im with sunshine all the way!!
All I can say is test in the morning. If its darker then it's the real deal!!!
I hate that you didn't "test out" the trigger & now you're going nuts! I did this same thing but I can't remember how many dpo I was at the time. :dohh:


----------



## ttcbaby117

ok I have heard of this happening and sometimes you can develop an evaporation line after the valid window which is why they say not to rely on it. Did the second line have a color to it? Usually evaporation lines will be grayish or kinda look like a shadow...but a true HCG line will have color depending on the test (blue or pink dye). If there is color hun you've got a chance!!!!!! Cant wait to hear about it tomorrow.


----------



## PinkPeony

JLH sending you lots of positive energy. FX!


----------



## Jlh1980

Thanks everyone for the well wishes!!! All the information was really helpful and I was able to not get too carried away. I just have never ever seen anything else in that spot other than stark white, so to see anything was exciting even if it is a false pos or the trigger. 

Well I tested again today, waited the full 2 minutes and again I have a faint positive line, which is a HAIR darker than the one yesterday. I made my husband look at it a thousand times and he agrees it is definitely darker. So if I don't get my AF on Thurs I plan to go in Friday for a blood test.

The worst part is I work in a hospital and could easily go down to the emergency room and convince one of the docs to draw my blood, but I promised my husband I wouldn't do that after he called me crazy ;)


Please keep sending the positive energy my way, and thank you again for all the support!


----------



## Sunshine24

Jlh! Sounds promising! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Bma11

Yay, it does sound promising !!! Oh my gosh I would so convince someone to draw my blood. Lol my DH knows he could never convince me to not take a test or anything of the sort. You are strong!! Lol


----------



## SashimiMimi

Eeeeek! That is great! I would really think the trigger was out of your system by now! Who knows why some IUIs work and some don't, especially after LTTTC. My SIL conceived my neice on her 4th try and only did one IUI, not the back to back days because she had mentally given up and wanted to gear up for IVF!

Well I feel hopeful for you JLH!! Lots of positive energy that this is a little bean in there!!!


----------



## PinkPeony

YAY!! That's awesome.


----------



## Sunshine24

Hi friends, I just got my 3rd beta from the doc and my level is now 1544! It was 157 last week at this time so it is moving how it is supposed to, they said it is very good :) :)

DH and I are debating about telling our immediate fams this Sunday at Easter. MOST of me wants to share the joy ( and have to stop hiding the truth! ) but a tiny part of me is still worried something could go wrong.

Anyway, just wanted to share the news w my group of awesome supporters! I think about all of you and pray for you daily! :)


----------



## Bma11

Good news sunshine!!! WHOO hoo! Let us know what you do :) sounds like everything is going really well, but I know there is that fear. So maybe just moms and dads?!?! And the rest at 12 weeks or more?? 

Thanks for your prayers!!


----------



## Sunshine24

Thanks! Yep I think we're just doing parents and siblings on Easter and then everyone else waaaaaaaaay later on! :) MY DH Easter will have 2 of his aunts and one uncle there too but they are all so close thats basically his immediate fam. I just hope my MIL can keep her gossipey mouth shut until 12 weeks!


----------



## SashimiMimi

I couldn't contain myself and called my mom right away. Then again our families new we did IVF so we had a lot of people wondering if it worked. It might be nice to tell your family at Easter while the momentum is still going strong. Or you could alway wait until after your first scan when they detect the heartbeat. Once the heartbeat is detected its a 95% chance the pregnancy will be carried to term. Let us know what you decide!!


----------



## PinkPeony

This thread rules. It's such a beacon of hope and positivity. :kiss:


----------



## Jlh1980

This is horrible that I am saying this to you guys before my husband, but I'm still at work and I want to tell him in person. 

BMA I read your message and I knew that I was going to go insane wondering, so despite my husbands requests I went to the lab wrote myself a script for a stat BHCG and progesterone and it came back high.

Its only 19 right now so I know thats really low, I hope that is not the trigger still, and the progesterone is not back yet. Fingers crossed the number keeps doubling. Thank you guys again for all your support I really believe it helped me through one of the darkest times in my life. :happydance:


----------



## Bma11

Oh!! Fx for you!! Keep testing! It is early but I'm so praying for a sticky bean!!! :happydance: I read your message with a huge smile on my face!


----------



## Jlh1980

Yay congrats sunshine, everything sounds perfect. I agree I would probably tell parents just because I'm sure they have wanted this for you guys as much as you have wanted it for yourself! They've been on the ride with you and I'm sure they would be ecstatic, such great news to be able to share at Easter!

BMA I've been testing myself for all sorts of diseases ever since I entered med school a long time ago, so I figured why stop now ;)


----------



## Bma11

You are hilarious. Love it


----------



## SashimiMimi

JLH there is no way I could have not done a beta if I had access to it! Thanks for sharing it really does sound promising!


----------



## StayHopeful

FX for you, JL! And Sunshine, your numbers are great! I'm so excited for you :hugs:

My bloodwork today showed I didn't o, so I've started on progesterone to induce a period. I'll try to do a natural cycle in April, but they'll have to induce a period pretty quickly if I don't o so we can time things right for IVF in May/June. And chances are good I won't o since I haven't the past two cycles and I'm on CD30 today.


----------



## Jlh1980

Stayhopeful, I'm so sorry you didn't O this month I hope AF comes quickly with the progesterone. I know you must be frustrated but you are one step closer to your IVF, and as long as you are on this thread its going to work. I really believe in positive energy and this thread has produced a lot of BFP's. We are rooting for you and will be with you every step of the way. My girlfriend has PCOS and she has 3 children from IVF, I know clomid never worked for her but she responded really well to the injectables (positive stories always helped me). Hope you feel better!


----------



## Jlh1980

For the first time ever, I saw two bright pink lines and I didn't have to squint. Its still very early and I'm going to go in for my REAL blood test on Friday but I'm remaining cautiously optimistic that I'm pregnant!


----------



## Sunshine24

jlh!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

ahhhhhhh, that is soooo awesome JLH!!!!!! Cant wait to hear your BETA numbers.


----------



## Bma11

Getting darker and darker is an awesome sign! Can't wait to hear the beta! I'm sure it will be a lot higher than 19!! :happydance: 

What did DH say?!?!


----------



## fisher640

Jlh1980 said:


> For the first time ever, I saw two bright pink lines and I didn't have to squint. Its still very early and I'm going to go in for my REAL blood test on Friday but I'm remaining cautiously optimistic that I'm pregnant!

Horrrrrraaaaay!!!!!
Ps. I totally agree with you writing yourself a beta script, clearly the only rational thing to do ;-)

I am btw writing this from my hospital bed as my LO showed up 3/25. She was my first ever second line...

Also to whoever was debating about telling people early and worried about bad outcomes (I'm on my phone so I can't scroll back) I say your close family go for it because if something bad happens you will be glad for their support (my cousin had two miscarriages this year and that was her opinion, the first pregnancy she told tons of people and the second one she only told close people. I know I myself am guilty of not telling anyone anything for a looooong time. So really it's whatever makes you more comfortable. 

Unfortunately there's nothing to be done that will influence whether something 'bad' will happen, and I tried really hard to love by that rather than my superstitions. I think after everything we've gone through to get pregnant though it makes it that much harder for us to believe it will all work out and well get a baby. 

I had my LO 3/25 in the evening and I think there's still a good part of me in disbelief that they might let me leave with her today. Like to my house. With a baby. Who's mine? It just doesn't compute still...


----------



## ttcbaby117

Awww Fisher - huge congrats hun! I am sooo happy for you! I can feel your joy and contentment through your post! Shes all yours hun! You and her... a bond forever! Enjoy her....you deserve this!


----------



## Bma11

Congrats fisher!!! What a blessing. :)


----------



## Jlh1980

FIsher CONGRATS, enjoy your new family hope everybody is healthy and happy!!~ Thanks again for continue to support all of us who are still trying to get our LO. What is her name???

My beta test is tomorrow but so far the line is still getting darker and I definitely feel some pregnancy symptoms so hopefully all good signs. I'm still in shock, I feel like I need to be extra careful (even thought I don't know what that entails) like its going to fall out or something.


----------



## Sunshine24

Fisher! Congrats!


----------



## Bma11

Praying for a high beta jlh!!! :happydance:

Sunshine- how are you feeling?!? :)


----------



## Jlh1980

Thanks BMA, I'm anxiously waiting they said probably not until 2pm (such torture). I was however surprised that she did an US too, she said my lining looks good and that one of my ovaries is still enlarged which is also good. Something about your progesterone staying high when you are pregnant which keeps the follicule large?


----------



## StayHopeful

JHL and Fisher, congrats to both of you!

I'm feeling a little more positive than I was a few days ago (though that's not saying much). One thing that really worries me going into IVF is that my body hasn't been responding well to the drugs. I overstimulated on only 25mg of Clomid, but the Letrozole, Menopur injections, and Metformin each didn't affect me as much as the doctor was hoping. It makes me scared that the gonal f will be the same way.


----------



## Bma11

Jlh- should be finding out soon!! Yay. 

Stay hopeful- that's a bummer but they know you didn't respond like they has hopes so maybe they will try something different? With each ultrasound and bloodwork they'll be able to adjust how much to inject so hopefully the gonal will be what it takes for you! 

Just make sure they have no qualms with canceling a cycle if you don't produce enough etc... And make sure what happens monetarily when they cancel a cycle??? See what number of follicles they proceed with and how many or lack of do they cancel a cycle. I hope I'm making sense


----------



## Jlh1980

Stayhopeful, I agree with BMA at least they know what hasn't worked and injectable medications are easier to control/manage. You can't control how your body responds so you have to just believe that they will figure it out, hopefully you trust them! Feel better, I know I've said this before but you don't feel like you need to be positive all the time or it won't work. For god's sake I threw the pregnancy test in the trash before reading it, requested my medical records, and made an appoitnment at another clinic because I didn't think it was going to work.........and low and behold it did! Just don't give up!

I just got the call, my HCG is 83 which is about 4 times what it was on Tues! So they said I'm definitely pregnant and have to return next Wed for more bloodwork. :thumbup:


----------



## Bma11

Although positive feelings are wayyyy better. It is so reassuring to know that it isn't the end all be all. And jlh I do remember you being less than positive! So, it's nice to know. Sashimi's SIL was the same way!!! 

Can't wait to hear the results next week! Praying for ya!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Great news JLH!!!! Awesome!!!!


----------



## Jlh1980

LOL I would love to have Sunshine's unbreakable positive energy but I know my limitations. I was just told so many times to STAY POSITIVE that you start to feel like if you aren't it's not going to work.


----------



## StayHopeful

Great news, jl!

They said that if I have to cancel a cycle, we just start over. I pay per cycle and it goes unil egg retrieval, so if we don't make it to that and we have to start over it still counts as the same cycle monetarily. And we got good news about our tax refund today, we're going to get quite a bit back to put toward IVF. We'll still have to take out a loan, but not for quite as much.


----------



## Bma11

Stay hopeful- that sounds good! And what a relief about taxes and not having to borrow the whole amount!! I too got a huge chunk back and my DH is putting a big chunk down that I only have to borrow a little bit from my parents. Thank god. I applied for a cc but they won't let me know anything for 30 days and well I need to know before that. Luckily though we are covered and I can pay my parents back interest free!


----------



## Jlh1980

StayHopeful said:


> Great news, jl!
> 
> They said that if I have to cancel a cycle, we just start over. I pay per cycle and it goes unil egg retrieval, so if we don't make it to that and we have to start over it still counts as the same cycle monetarily. And we got good news about our tax refund today, we're going to get quite a bit back to put toward IVF. We'll still have to take out a loan, but not for quite as much.

That is really good news!!! Now we just have to get you to change your current feeling from sad :(, because things sound like they are headed in a good direction!


----------



## Sunshine24

Jlh! Congrats!!!!! Keep us posted!!!

Been off the boards for a few days, just catching up now, hi to everyone! I think about all of you daily.

A few of you asked how I was feeling--I feel good--exhausted ( which is a good sign! ), but good. Things seem to still going well and I have another blood draw and US on Tuesday to learn more. Still seems surreal sometimes--I'll be 6 weeks on Monday so it's still early days, but I have I'm staying positive and believing THIS IS IT.

And trust me, if this can happen for me , it will happen for all of us. I cannot explain the dark, dark place I was in just a few short months ago--I would have never believed this was possible. But it is! It is for everyone! Stay strong.


----------



## Bma11

Jlh- what dpo were you when you got your very very faint bfp?!? 

Sunshine- glad you are feeling okay! Think about you everyday ! FYI- there is a blood test they do for downs, trich etc that can also tell you 100% for sure the sex of the baby like between week 12-15.... My client just had it done! How freaking cool


----------



## Jlh1980

BMA I got my first faint line 10dpo but that was also when I read it 9 hours after taking it, so really it was on 11dpo. However everyone is different, I had a friend who didn't get a positive until a week after her AF was due. Hang in there, I wish I could fast forward time for both of us! You are really young and healthy you are going to get your BFP soon ( I finally read through the beginning of your blog)

Sunshine, I'm so happy you are doing well. I'm about a week and a half behind you which is crazy to me! I keep saying prayers for all of us, to get us safely through 1st trimester and to bring on the BFP's for everyone else, and of course a safe delivery for Sash!


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Been off for a little bit. I had my Lap on Thursday it wasn't so bad, just really sore, but much better today. So... the doctor found scarring where I had my appendix out and my ovary stuck to bowel and surprisingly my left side opposite of appendix was worse, I had severe adhesions and hidden ovary! she was able to clean up everything 100% except the right ovary is still attached to bowel guess to risky to remove, but she seemed really happy with findings. I meet with her for my post op next week and can hardley wait since I was groggy when hearing the news.
thinking of you all!!


----------



## Sunshine24

CCClomidQueen said:


> Been off for a little bit. I had my Lap on Thursday it wasn't so bad, just really sore, but much better today. So... the doctor found scarring where I had my appendix out and my ovary stuck to bowel and surprisingly my left side opposite of appendix was worse, I had severe adhesions and hidden ovary! she was able to clean up everything 100% except the right ovary is still attached to bowel guess to risky to remove, but she seemed really happy with findings. I meet with her for my post op next week and can hardley wait since I was groggy when hearing the news.
> thinking of you all!!

CCC! Awesome!! So happy they could find something. NOW is YOUR time! Rest up honey!


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Sunshine24 said:


> CCClomidQueen said:
> 
> 
> Been off for a little bit. I had my Lap on Thursday it wasn't so bad, just really sore, but much better today. So... the doctor found scarring where I had my appendix out and my ovary stuck to bowel and surprisingly my left side opposite of appendix was worse, I had severe adhesions and hidden ovary! she was able to clean up everything 100% except the right ovary is still attached to bowel guess to risky to remove, but she seemed really happy with findings. I meet with her for my post op next week and can hardley wait since I was groggy when hearing the news.
> thinking of you all!!
> 
> CCC! Awesome!! So happy they could find something. NOW is YOUR time! Rest up honey!Click to expand...

Thank you so much! sounds like my left ovary was trapped and no way an egg could release right with all the adhesions ect!! I feel really positive and glad I didnt chicken out of procedure. Im greatful for this thread and everyones support!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Glad you are through the tough part and on the mend! Please let us know how your appt goes with the dr and what she recommends for you!


----------



## Jlh1980

CCclomid, glad to hear everything went well and they found what they suspected! Let us know what the next step is


----------



## StayHopeful

Glad everything went well, ccclomid!


----------



## CCClomidQueen

StayHopeful said:


> Glad everything went well, ccclomid!

Thank you Stayhopeful!


----------



## SashimiMimi

I'm so far behind on this thread! JLH a huge congrats! I'm so excited for you and it just proves even when we feel at our lowest and most frustrated that BFP can literally be right around the corner.

ClomidQueen I'm glad your surgery went well and that you are finally starting to get some answers. Sounds like now your doctor will know the right method to proceed going forward with the fertility treatments. Yay!

BMA and TTC, it feels like we have been talking about your upcoming IVFs for ages and I can't believe it's already here. TTC I hope you are feeling okay on the BCP... it definitely felt weird to be on the pill for me after being off of it for so long. BMA, I'm so excited for you to start IVF and feel so positive for both you and TTC!

Hope everyone had a good weekend. I had some very, very light spotting on Sunday and yesterday, so spent yesterday morning at the hospital. Everything looks fine, but I've been told to rest for a few days.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yes it has been weird to be on the pill again! Does kinda feel counter productive but I must say a bit of a relief not to have to be tracking ovulation and DTD at the right time.


----------



## Bma11

CCClomidQueen said:


> Been off for a little bit. I had my Lap on Thursday it wasn't so bad, just really sore, but much better today. So... the doctor found scarring where I had my appendix out and my ovary stuck to bowel and surprisingly my left side opposite of appendix was worse, I had severe adhesions and hidden ovary! she was able to clean up everything 100% except the right ovary is still attached to bowel guess to risky to remove, but she seemed really happy with findings. I meet with her for my post op next week and can hardley wait since I was groggy when hearing the news.
> thinking of you all!!

Ah.. Isn't it a relief to know what is going on. I'm glad you didn't chicken out. 
Can't wait to hear what she says and your plan! Good luck!


----------



## Bma11

Sashimi- glad everything is fine with you & Levi. How I love that name! <3 

Ttcbaby- Oh how I can not wait to not have to time everything to a T and then get in an argument. LOL.


----------



## ttcbaby117

LOL....I know I can say these last two weeks have been fairly stress free on the ttc front! I was in the gym this morning wishing I could take the pill for a bit longer, isn't that crazy! That is just my fear I guess of moving forward into the unknown! At the same time I am excited to be pregnant in a few short weeks!


----------



## Jlh1980

Sash glad everything is ok, hope you are feeling well, I have to admit I wish I could just jump right to the end of all this!

TTC and BMA, I feel really good about you two, this is it I'm sure! It's so nice that you two are going through it at the same time, and of course you have all of us to follow you along as well.

I got more bloodwork today and my HCG is 699 so everything looks good so far! I'm happy but really nervous about these next few months because I'm already feeling a lot of symptoms, just when you think you can stop worrying!!!


----------



## SashimiMimi

JLH once you get to the end of the first tri you'll feel a lot more confident! I was a worry wart and googled everything. I worried when I had symptoms and worried even more when I didn't. Once I got to second tri I really started to enjoy every second. Now I get annoyed when people tell me they have a feeling the baby will come early. I want my full 40 weeks!! Come on I paid through the nose for IVF and I want to enjoy every second! :)

I wonder if we worry more because we struggled to get here or if all first time moms go through the uncertainty?


----------



## Bma11

SashimiMimi said:


> JLH once you get to the end of the first tri you'll feel a lot more confident! I was a worry wart and googled everything. I worried when I had symptoms and worried even more when I didn't. Once I got to second tri I really started to enjoy every second. Now I get annoyed when people tell me they have a feeling the baby will come early. I want my full 40 weeks!! Come on I paid through the nose for IVF and I want to enjoy every second! :)
> 
> I wonder if we worry more because we struggled to get here or if all first time moms go through the uncertainty?

 
I think every first time mom worries, with that being said I also think that we worry more because of the struggles and the fact that we did pay through the roof for our miracles! Once I am pregnant, I know I will worry until I am in the safe 2nd trimester. I want to enjoy every minute of it though. At least we have this site, apparently it is very common for symptoms to come and go, and thats a relief. Yet, I know when it starts to happen to me, I will come on here and get reassurance. :haha:

JLH~ Thank you! I am so glad your numbers are increasing, so happy for you.


----------



## Jlh1980

Sash I really hope I can relax when I make it to second trimester (god willing) because I have had a knot in my stomach ever since I found out I was pregnant. Yesterday was a bad day I got a migraine, had to take tylenol which never really works for me and I literally spent the entire day worrying that I was going to have a migraine for days on end and then started thinking how bad it would be to take tylenol that frequently........This literally went on almost all day then I started worrying about how much I had been worrying and what effect that would have. Finally I broke down and cried in the middle of the night until my husband talked me of the ledge! I've never felt this scared before, I just pray that I can relax a little and enjoy this.:wacko:


----------



## Jlh1980

Ttc when do you start stimming, it's soon right?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Well I do hope I start on Monday. My DH sperm culture just came back with some bacteria in it so I am waiting to see what the RE says about how we need to proceed. I do hope it isn't anything serious! My GP here said it is the same bacteria that causes UTI's but DH doesn't have any symptoms and neither do I! Oh who knows......


----------



## Jlh1980

TTC hopefully it will be easy to treat, probably e coli which usually only requries a couple days of antibiotics. So excited for you to get your BFP, I want to hear all about your follicules ;). I will be thinking about you and sending a lot of :dust: your way!


----------



## Bma11

SUNSHINE & JLH , how is everything going????


----------



## Jlh1980

Things are going well on my end, I just went to the RE yesterday and my HCG is over 7000 so everything appears to be going in the right direction. I'm trying to keep my anxiety at bay and I think my fear of doing something wrong is coming down a little..........thank god!


----------



## Sunshine24

Hi hi!!! Sorry to be MIA!!!

Things are going great ( knock on wood ). I am officially 7 weeks and one day today and got to see the heartbeat before work this morning!! 

They said everything is measuring perfectly and the heart rate was also "perfect"---very nice to hear those words! 

Of course I still worry, but I'm really mostly enjoying this time. I don't feel very nauseous or anything---just mainly exhausted and very hungry--but I can deal with that! I already had to buy a belly band because I REALLY feel a difference in my waist already, especially with jeans.

We told our immediate families ( parents and sibs ) on Easter and they were OVERJOYED.....since I got a good report this morning I think I will tell my close girlfriends tonight since we have dinner plans. It is SO fun telling people, they get so excited!! 

I know that I should technically wait longer to tell people, but I want to celebrate this joy now and I really feel that after all I went through I'm in a good position for this pregnancy to "make it" through, ya know? They monitored me so closely the whole time, only transferred the BEST embryo, and I've had blood draws and ultra sounds galore since finding out, and everything looks good--so why not tell, right? I will wait much longer to tell work though, prob 12 or even 14 weeks--until I cant hide behind my clothes anymore.

Glad to hear you're doing well JLH! And I cant wait for BMA and TTC to be preggers too--its going to be SO soon ladies. Sash thinking of you!! XOXO

I think about all of you and pray for you daily....truly I do. I believe this board helped me keep a calm mindset and feel supported during my journey, and that helped me to get a BFP, I really believe it.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SashimiMimi

Sunshine I'm glad everything is going well. It's naturally to worry because of what women like us have gone through to get here, but as time goes on you will gain confidence. My doctor kept saying that he truly felt my trouble was getting pregnant, not holding on to a pregnancy. I have a feeling that rings true for all of us who have struggled with infertility and are going through fertility treatments. 

I can't believe there are 40 days left on my ticker! On one hand IVF feels like a lifetime ago, on the other it feels like it was a couple months ago. I'm getting a little uncomfortable, but refuse to complain about it. I have tons of energy and the nesting instinct is in full gear, but I just don't seem to have the physical capacity to do all the things I want to do around the house. 

Well this is an exciting month in here with BMA and TTC both doing IVF and Sunshine and JLH with BFPs. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Bma11

Jlh- ahhh great news. You won't do anything wrong <3 

Sunshine- there is no reason not to tell if you are comfortable and want to <3. 
I'm glad you are having a good pregnancy so far. Thank you for your prayers. I have stayed so positive so far. I have 4 days left of my BCP and then April 17, ill start injections. I'm trying my best not to think about it not working, I'm truly taking everything day by day. That seems to help my worry and anxiety issues. 
AHHH, I've quit caffeine like soda and coffee and my spark! Eek first two days I took migraine medicine and that obviously fed my caffeine withdraws! :haha: but I think it has passed and I feel great! 

Sashimi- 40 days! How exciting!!!! I can not wait to see a real life picture of him!


----------



## SashimiMimi

AHH! I didn't even see JLH's post!!! That's a great HCG level, sounds like you are well on your way. I'm certain you will probably be walking on eggshells the whole first tri. I was a pain at restaurants asking about every single ingredient, I was scared to even carry a laundry basket up the stairs and I refused to run to try and catch the subway. You just have to do what is in your comfort zone, but trust me... that little bean is strong and secure in there! 

BMA April 17!!!!!!!! That is so exciting! It's impossible not to "what if" and wonder what the outcome will be, but just remember you are going to get a real embryo, with real sperm/egg interaction which has never happened before. And your doctor has given you such incredible high odds! Everything is in your favour, you have looked after yourself, you are doing all you can and even have a supportive work environment. There will be days that you might feel negative or down, but it won't affect the outcome. You will also have days where you feel super pumped and positive! 

By the way Sunshine that is so nice what you said about feeling like this thread was a huge support. Infertility changed me so much as a person the only thing I have wanted to do is help other women in the same situation. I'm so glad that by starting this thread almost a year ago during what I thought was the worst day of my life that it has brought so much comfort to those who have felt the same!!!


----------



## Bma11

You are so right sashimi! Thank you. I hope I don't get to negative. I'm really good at doing that and dragging it out and turning it into an argument with DH. I annoy myself when I'm like that. But I really hope my problem was getting pregnant like your doctor told you. I hope carrying is not the problem! All my meds will be in today. I'm going to organize it into the different sections like injections / after transfer/after pos pregnancy test. I'm sure I won't be as overwhelmed as I was the first time I did injections. So, that's a relief! 
I'm so excited. I keep asking DH, aren't you so excited? We are going to really be pregnant this time! :) he just giggles at me. He's trying. He is literally to a T life is what it is, it's going to happen or it's not and we can't do much about it. Sometimes it's stressful other times not so much! Lol


----------



## SashimiMimi

Well just remember that IVF isn't exactly supposed to be a fun, leisurely activity. It's totally okay to feel overwhelmed and my best advice is to take it one day at a time.

Wow! BMA are they really giving you ALL your meds at once? My clinic would only give it to me in stages because so many people would get confused and forget what to do. They even had an egg donor forget to use the trigger shot and her eggs were supposed to go to two different couples. Imagine the disappointment! So they made it a policy to only give you a few days worth at a time. Of course this resulted in many visits and long waits to see the doctor, followed by the nurse for further instructions. I'm totally impressed your clinic has a patient portal. I never really knew what my results of anything were and I didn't ask unless something was wrong.


----------



## Bma11

I know! But they tell you everyday what to do via email. So, it's not too hard. I hope!!! For me this takes the stress of "when will they get here?, are they delayed" etc. I just get it all in one big shipment! 
I love the portal, I can access it at anytime and email at any time of night and they'll get it in the morning.


----------



## fisher640

Things are getting better around here. LO was two weeks old yesterday. We've had a couple rough nights but for the most part she's doing well and is back up to birth weight as of yesterday. 

My delivery was super rough on me. Not really time wise or anything but the screwed my epidural up royally and I ended up with an accidental spinal instead with a bigger needle than they use for spirals. Followed by a spinal headache and blood patch. So my back is still super sore two weeks out and I essentially feel like I've been in a somewhat substantial car wreck with all this back and neck pain. I didn't have an easy time of it down below with a second degree tear and peri urethral tear as well. BUT that's been totally dwarfed by my back and neck SO -- if the nether regions were all that was effected I would have been a-okay by last week is the good news for those of you not far behind me ;-)

They kept me in the hospital an extra day because I couldn't walk after the blood patch with all the pain I was in (it didn't get rid of my headache). Then they had to keep her in the hospital two more days with jaundice. 

What's been the worst about the pain is just feeling helpless like I can't do things to take care of her the way I want and have really gotten in the way of me enjoying her a bit because everything is so sore. Hopefully in another week ill be able to say "alls well that ends well" but I'm not quite there yet. She is SUPER cute though.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Fisher I never got to congratulate you! So congrats on your little one. I'm sorry you had a rough birth experience and I admit what you described is right up there with the top I my fears, but the pain and discomfort will pass. And you have a little miracle!! How amazing. Speedy recovery to you!


----------



## Jlh1980

Wow fisher I'm so sorry that happened to you, spinal headaches are no joke! I hope you feel better soon, I wouldn't worry too much about not caring for her, you will have the rest of your life to do that. Congrats again and feel better!


----------



## Chris_25

Jlh1980 said:


> Sash I really hope I can relax when I make it to second trimester (god willing) because I have had a knot in my stomach ever since I found out I was pregnant. Yesterday was a bad day I got a migraine, had to take tylenol which never really works for me and I literally spent the entire day worrying that I was going to have a migraine for days on end and then started thinking how bad it would be to take tylenol that frequently........This literally went on almost all day then I started worrying about how much I had been worrying and what effect that would have. Finally I broke down and cried in the middle of the night until my husband talked me of the ledge! I've never felt this scared before, I just pray that I can relax a little and enjoy this.:wacko:

I'm sorry about the migraine I am a big migraine sufferer and take medication for them and that my only fear when I do get preg not bring able to take them. I hope your feeling better!


----------



## Chris_25

Hi girls I had my laporoscopy and hysteroscopy today and they found stage 1 endometriosis not sure if this was my cause but I am goin to be hopeful that it was. They removed it. Did anyone else get severe upper abdominal gas pains that went to your shoulders? The pain is a killer! I have to wait 4 weeks now to have sex and move on, but that's ok. Hope your all doing well!


----------



## Bma11

Chris - have DH hit your back & shoulders until the gas is gone!!! Worked for me. Have him cup his hands like put all his fingers together so he's not hitting you with flat palms.

Glad you have some answers! Rest up :)


----------



## Chris_25

Bma11 said:


> Chris - have DH hit your back & shoulders until the gas is gone!!! Worked for me. Have him cup his hands like put all his fingers together so he's not hitting you with flat palms.
> 
> Glad you have some answers! Rest up :)

Thanks, it definitely helped me!


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Finally finally had my post op and we're moving on with IUI and yes....another round of clomid! RE feels strongly the adhesion were definitly my issue! BMA I couldnt wait to tell you :) hope your doing well on you ivf meds


----------



## Sunshine24

Fisher-- congrats on the LO! Sorry you are dealing with all that crazy pain! Hope it is better for you soon.

Chris- YAY! Thats awesome they found something, that was probably your problem and now you can move forward.

CCClomid- YAy for you too!! good luck!


----------



## Bma11

Awesome news clomidqueen. I'm glad you got answers and are on your way to that bfp!!!


----------



## Chris_25

Sunshine24 said:


> Fisher-- congrats on the LO! Sorry you are dealing with all that crazy pain! Hope it is better for you soon.
> 
> Chris- YAY! Thats awesome they found something, that was probably your problem and now you can move forward.
> 
> CCClomid- YAy for you too!! good luck!


Thank you! They said no sex for 4 weeks so I scheduled my RE appt beginning of May and post op in 2 weeks from now. I have high hopes that it was my cause. I really hope it was

How are you feeling?


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Chris_25 said:


> Hi girls I had my laporoscopy and hysteroscopy today and they found stage 1 endometriosis not sure if this was my cause but I am goin to be hopeful that it was. They removed it. Did anyone else get severe upper abdominal gas pains that went to your shoulders? The pain is a killer! I have to wait 4 weeks now to have sex and move on, but that's ok. Hope your all doing well!

Congrats Chris 25! looks like we're on a similar schedule. I didnt have any gas pains, but my doctor said if I did try to move around as much as possible a little more each day. hope it gets better


----------



## SashimiMimi

Wow! Everyone on this thread is making so much progress, this is really great! Who knew that surgery could be so exciting!


----------



## Chris_25

CCClomidQueen said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls I had my laporoscopy and hysteroscopy today and they found stage 1 endometriosis not sure if this was my cause but I am goin to be hopeful that it was. They removed it. Did anyone else get severe upper abdominal gas pains that went to your shoulders? The pain is a killer! I have to wait 4 weeks now to have sex and move on, but that's ok. Hope your all doing well!
> 
> Congrats Chris 25! looks like we're on a similar schedule. I didnt have any gas pains, but my doctor said if I did try to move around as much as possible a little more each day. hope it gets betterClick to expand...

Thank you! Congrats to you too! I hope we are on the road to out BFP soon!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Chris - I am so happy you finally have a dx! Yes I had that pain. It is due to the air they pump into your abdomen so they can see everything in there. It just takes time to go away. The best thing to do for it is to try to move around and it will expel.

Fisher - wow what an ordeal! I am happy you are on the mend and you and the lil one are ok!

AFM - I know some of you know already but my IVF cycle has been postponed due to me forming a cyst while on BCPs. It seems my body tried to ovulate while on the BCPs. So....now I have to take another med to dissolve the cyst for 10 days. I will go in for an U/S next Wednesday to see if it is gone. If it is gone then I will start stimming on Monday the 22nd. SO pray for me ladies....have a conversation with the cyst gods that they will take this one away!


----------



## Jlh1980

Chris25 good luck with your IUI I hope it was the endo that was giving you problems. As for your migraines, all I can say is I feel your pain and worry! I too was really scared about what I would do but for whatever reason tylenol seems to help now that I'm pregnant so hopefully that will continue.

CClomid, good luck we will all be rooting for you!

TTC I'm praying right now to the cyst gods ;). It seems like you and BMA will be stimming together, what an amazing support, I am thinking about both of you!

Sunshine I'm so glad to hear everything is going well,we are all wishing a safe first trimester for you. I don't know about you but I feel like everyday is going painfully slow because I'm so anxious to get to the second trimester!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thank you JLH... BMA will be about 5 days ahead of me....I am excited for the both of us!


----------



## fisher640

I had good luck with Tylenol with my migraines while pregnant. I only had 2-3 during my pregnancy which was way down from usual. Plus I gave up caffeine while pregnant which meant that taking Tylenol plus a little spot of coffee for caffeine worked great while pregnant (my OB doctor said that was a-okay)


----------



## StayHopeful

How is everyone? It's been quiet lately. I had my pre-IVF nurse consult today and after I get AF this cycle, I'll start my BCP. I'm getting excited!


----------



## Bma11

Stay hopeful- hey there. How exciting to start ivf! I'm currently on day 2 of stimming!


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Good news Stay Hopeful and BMA11!! I had my check after clomid mid cycle (lap 3wks ago) and I grew a 26mm follicle on my good side, so I triggered and have IUI tomorrow. so excited, highly doubtful but excited.


----------



## Bma11

ccclomidqueen said:


> good news stay hopeful and bma11!! I had my check after clomid mid cycle (lap 3wks ago) and i grew a 26mm follicle on my good side, so i triggered and have iui tomorrow. So excited, highly doubtful but excited.

good luck!!!!


----------



## PinkPeony

:hi: I have an update! 

IUI #5 failed, got the Beta BFN a couple days ago. AF jumped out of the bushes on me today and I'm a useless mess at the mo. That's the bad news....

Good news is we got our appointment for our first IVF consultation - April 29. :thumbup:


----------



## Bma11

Pink- so sorry for the bfn! :hugs: hope your consult goes well!!!! When are you wanting to do ivf??


----------



## PinkPeony

Bma11 said:


> Pink- so sorry for the bfn! :hugs: hope your consult goes well!!!! When are you wanting to do ivf??

ASAP!! I'm expecting June at the earliest. :flower: thanks for the hugs.


----------



## Jlh1980

Stayhopeful, congrats on moving forward you are one step closer to getting your BFP. It's so exciting to be starting IVF, enjoy your week of BCP make sure to relax. Keep us updated along your journey!

CCclomid, all you need is one, good luck tomorrow! I know it is hard to be positive but you just had your lap so hopefully they got all those adhesions out and this will be it, I'll be sending positive energy your way.

Pink, I am so sorry this IUI did not work, 5 is a lot I can only imagine how devastated you must be. I'm so happy you are not giving up and moving onto IVF. The sucess rate of IUI as you know is so low, but with IVF the odds are in your favor! I can't remember did they recommend a lap for you just curious as I know most of the girls on her all had laps. I'll be thinking of you, stay on this thread and let all of us support you on your journey. Plus there have been so many positive stories it has been really uplifting for me!


----------



## PinkPeony

Jlh1980 said:


> Stayhopeful, congrats on moving forward you are one step closer to getting your BFP. It's so exciting to be starting IVF, enjoy your week of BCP make sure to relax. Keep us updated along your journey!
> 
> CCclomid, all you need is one, good luck tomorrow! I know it is hard to be positive but you just had your lap so hopefully they got all those adhesions out and this will be it, I'll be sending positive energy your way.
> 
> Pink, I am so sorry this IUI did not work, 5 is a lot I can only imagine how devastated you must be. I'm so happy you are not giving up and moving onto IVF. The sucess rate of IUI as you know is so low, but with IVF the odds are in your favor! I can't remember did they recommend a lap for you just curious as I know most of the girls on her all had laps. I'll be thinking of you, stay on this thread and let all of us support you on your journey. Plus there have been so many positive stories it has been really uplifting for me!

5 IS a lot. :wacko: the odds weren't great for us particularly bc we never really got a good count after the wash. Usually around 3 million, so not great.... One of them was less than a mill. :( so yeah I'm looking forward to actually getting a good shot for once. I haven't had a lap, my doc hasn't suggested it for me. She hasn't found much wrong with me and seems to be betting on it being a MF issue. I seem to have a thin lining most of the time and I think my progesterone is low but that's really it. 

My DH is going to get checked out at a male fertility clinic next week. Not sure if it will do much good but it'll be interesting to see if he has a varicocele.


----------



## Jlh1980

My RE never recommended a lap for me either, and it sounds like you have a cause for your struggles. I'm guessing your success rate with IVF would be extremely high since it would bypass any motility or count issues and you are healthy. April 29th is right around the corner, you've been through so much I pray that this appointment gives you comfort and leads you to your BFP. All the women on here made IVF seem not that bad and so far everyone has been successful.


----------



## PinkPeony

Thanks so much Jlh1980. I really hope we have a good shot, but I know anything can happen with this thing. I think this is a lucky thread - maybe it's rubbing off on me too. :flower:


----------



## StayHopeful

Sorry about the bfn, Peony! :hugs:


----------



## SashimiMimi

Pink, I can totally relate to how awful that final failed IUI BFN feels. Mine came on May 30 last year and it was honestly one of the worst days of my life. I had never felt so much despair and hopelessness. I had just started a new job and was caught crying in an alley behind my office by a co-worker which just intensified how crappy I felt. I couldn't believe it had failed and I was now looking at other options. It just seemed like nothing was going to work. I wish I could go back in time and tell myself from a year ago that I would get pregnant, that something would work and that a year from that day I would be giving birth. I know it is going to be the same for you too, you will look back and while you may not forget the sorrow of infertility it will be a distant memory.

And this is a lucky thread! I am fully confident that BFPs will be coming to everyone!


----------



## CCClomidQueen

sashi~ thank you so much for your responce to Pink, it brightened my day. hang in there pink, I just had IUI number 4, so I can relate to the despairing feeling after a failed IUI. this site helps me so...much!


----------



## Sunshine24

Oh Pink, I know the feeling too. I'm so sorry. When my final IUI failed I felt complete despair, and even though we were moving forward to IVF, I felt hopeless. I wanted to crawl under a rock and hide. Everyone around me was getting pregnant without even really trying and I was just stuck at a confusing, depressing standstill. All last November and December I was so miserable and was in a a terrible mental and emotional place.

And now, I am due this November. I never would have believed that my story would have such a happy ending, and so soon after I felt like I had hit rock bottom. Stay strong, believe, and know this will happen for you.


----------



## PinkPeony

Thanks so much you guys. I've been down a bit, but I think my lowest point was actually after the 4th one. I really lost hope at that point, so this last one we did I just knew wouldn't work so my reaction this time is more like numbness. Plus I knew we'd be moving onto IVF next so that helps. My struggle now is to put those failures behind me and get in a more positive mindset about IVF. I think it'll help to talk to this new doc about it and hear how our chances are.

My DH went to a male fertility clinic yesterday. He was there for 3 hours. They went through all his IUI numbers and SA's and they basically said there's no point in doing anymore IUI's but that IVF is a really good route for us. So that was good to hear... Just another opinion backing up what we're doing. If it was up to my FS we'd keep doing IUI's - I had to push for IVF. So at least one doctor agrees with me... and a specialist in MF at that. :thumbup:


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hey Pink, is the new doctor at your clinic or are you switching clinics? I met a few other Toronto IVF couples at my prenatal classes at the hospital and it seems we all had multiple failed IUIs before IVF turned out to be the answer. I don't think anyone goes to a fertility clinic thinking they will be leaving after doing IVF, it seems so extreme, but it really seems to have the most successful results. I'm excited to hear how your consult goes!


----------



## PinkPeony

SashimiMimi said:


> Hey Pink, is the new doctor at your clinic or are you switching clinics? I met a few other Toronto IVF couples at my prenatal classes at the hospital and it seems we all had multiple failed IUIs before IVF turned out to be the answer. I don't think anyone goes to a fertility clinic thinking they will be leaving after doing IVF, it seems so extreme, but it really seems to have the most successful results. I'm excited to hear how your consult goes!

Thanks!! I will keep you guys posted. 
I am moving on to another clinic. The doctor I was seeing is a fertility specialist but she doesn't do IVF, so it's like I'm graduating. The new one is in the same building and it's just one floor above. I've walked by it before and it looks like a high end spa.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Create has that spa feel to it as well. Is it the Hammam clinic? I hear the same thing about that place.


----------



## PinkPeony

Yes! It's Hannam. I'm an interior designer so I really appreciate a pretty space like that Lol! I should ask for a facial with my IVF.


----------



## SashimiMimi

My doctor sends her patients to both Hammam and Create and says both are very reputable. A coworker of my OH's did IVF at Hammam and loved them. I think they have the highest success rates in the city! Sounds like you are moving on to great hands! I can't wait to hear how your consult goes!!

I am so useless when it comes to home decor. We are having some renovations done right now and wish I could have an interior designer redo my entire house!


----------



## PinkPeony

SashimiMimi said:


> My doctor sends her patients to both Hammam and Create and says both are very reputable. A coworker of my OH's did IVF at Hammam and loved them. I think they have the highest success rates in the city! Sounds like you are moving on to great hands! I can't wait to hear how your consult goes!!

Ooh!! I'm getting excited now! :happydance:


----------



## Jlh1980

Pink this is going to work for you I know it! Your appointment is on the 29th right, I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## StayHopeful

How is everyone doing? Any news from our ladies in the middle of their IVF cycles?


----------



## Jlh1980

Pink good luck tomorrow at you ivf consultation!!!


----------



## CCClomidQueen

StayHopeful, Just going crazy in my TWW, this is so... hard! How are you?








StayHopeful said:


> How is everyone doing? Any news from our ladies in the middle of their IVF cycles?


----------



## PinkPeony

Ok ladies. Just got back from my appointment. I feel like I have to post about it on here bc my head feels a bit mixed up about it. 

The clinic itself seems really nice, a lot better than the one I was going to for monitoring before. It really does have a spa like feeling and much more calm atmosphere than the last place which was pretty chaotic and impersonal. 

My new doctor seems good.... here's the weird part for me though. I always was under the impression that we couldn't conceive bc of male factor issues. But after going through our file she said - so you're unexplained. :saywhat:... she doesn't think our MF is bad enough to keep us from conceiving all this time. Also, I told her about how I have a lot of spotting before my period and she mentioned it could be due to poor egg quality but there's no way to be sure. So now I guess I don't feel as positive about the IVF as I did before. I dunno... just some weird info to process.

Had a bunch of blood taken - some repeats & an AMH test which I had never done. I'm supposed to get another SHG next month which sucks because the first one was painful. Next appt is in June to be given our protocol. We're talking about doing a trip now before we do IVF so we're now looking at mid July for the cycle. 

Sorry I wrote so much. How's everyone else doing? :flower:


----------



## SashimiMimi

Pink, these fertility visits can really make you feel like you've been hit by a ton of bricks. Try not to feel frustrated or lose hope. I was pretty much unexplained before going into IVF. Basically none of the IUIs worked and my ovarian reserve was low (not drastically low, but low enough) that IVF was the next logical step. Our doctor had a lot of theories, maybe the sperm and egg weren't meeting, maybe there was an egg quality issue, or a number of other things. So we felt in the unexplained category, too. However, I wanted to do IVF because whether it worked or not it would explain and reveal a lot more about our fertility than any of the other tests and scans were showing. They would be able to watch real sperm/egg interaction and study my eggs and finally tell us what the heck was going on! 

Based on the doctor's recommendation, we left half our eggs to fertilize naturally and half the eggs were ICSI (just in case the sperm and egg were not meeting ICSI would do it manually). Well, all the ICSI eggs crumbled apart except for 1 which fertilized, and then 2 IVF eggs left to do their own thing fertilized. The ICSI egg died, one of the IVF eggs was really poor quality and 1 was good quality and transferred. I had 15 eggs retrieved in total and during the transfer my doctor said the embryologists noted some egg quality issues which explained why we hadn't had any success and why the ICSI didn't work.

Also, the biggest lightbulb thing he said which I have said on this board before, but will say it again is that those 15 retrieved eggs represented 15 months of ovulation and only 1 egg was strong enough to turn into a good quality embryo. 

Anyway, I think you are in great hands at Hammam. They are one of the top two fertility clinics in Toronto and I have only ever heard good things and read great reviews on them. It stinks that you will have to do the HSG and repeat some tests, but they aren't leaving anything up to chance. 

Also, taking a vacation before IVF is probably the best thing you can do. I'm repeating myself here again, but we took a fantastic vacation to Hawaii between the failed IUIs and IVF and it was so healing and relaxing. I felt completely calm and rejuvenated going into IVF, I was just ready for it after having such an amazing time away with OH. I can't prove that our vacation helped IVF worked, but it really helped me find inner peace and I was such a wreck emotionally up until that point.


----------



## PinkPeony

SashimiMimi said:


> Pink, these fertility visits can really make you feel like you've been hit by a ton of bricks. Try not to feel frustrated or lose hope. I was pretty much unexplained before going into IVF. Basically none of the IUIs worked and my ovarian reserve was low (not drastically low, but low enough) that IVF was the next logical step. Our doctor had a lot of theories, maybe the sperm and egg weren't meeting, maybe there was an egg quality issue, or a number of other things. So we felt in the unexplained category, too. However, I wanted to do IVF because whether it worked or not it would explain and reveal a lot more about our fertility than any of the other tests and scans were showing. They would be able to watch real sperm/egg interaction and study my eggs and finally tell us what the heck was going on!
> 
> Based on the doctor's recommendation, we left half our eggs to fertilize naturally and half the eggs were ICSI (just in case the sperm and egg were not meeting ICSI would do it manually). Well, all the ICSI eggs crumbled apart except for 1 which fertilized, and then 2 IVF eggs left to do their own thing fertilized. The ICSI egg died, one of the IVF eggs was really poor quality and 1 was good quality and transferred. I had 15 eggs retrieved in total and during the transfer my doctor said the embryologists noted some egg quality issues which explained why we hadn't had any success and why the ICSI didn't work.
> 
> Also, the biggest lightbulb thing he said which I have said on this board before, but will say it again is that those 15 retrieved eggs represented 15 months of ovulation and only 1 egg was strong enough to turn into a good quality embryo.
> 
> Anyway, I think you are in great hands at Hammam. They are one of the top two fertility clinics in Toronto and I have only ever heard good things and read great reviews on them. It stinks that you will have to do the HSG and repeat some tests, but they aren't leaving anything up to chance.
> 
> Also, taking a vacation before IVF is probably the best thing you can do. I'm repeating myself here again, but we took a fantastic vacation to Hawaii between the failed IUIs and IVF and it was so healing and relaxing. I felt completely calm and rejuvenated going into IVF, I was just ready for it after having such an amazing time away with OH. I can't prove that our vacation helped IVF worked, but it really helped me find inner peace and I was such a wreck emotionally up until that point.

Thank you so much for this Sashimi. It really helps to know ppl get it. A ton of bricks is exactly how it feels. I guess I didn't prepare myself to hear something unexpected like that. 
That is such an interesting insight that you got from your IVF. It really makes sense when I look at everything together... The spotting, the failed IUI's... Maybe we've been unlucky, but more likely combo of factors is at play and it's like you say - you can really only end up with one or 2 stabs at it in a period of several months. I will have to do ICSI unfortunately bc of DH's issues... Hopefully the eggs hold up. I'm going back to acupuncture getting onto a pile of supplements my doc recommended. I was hoping to jump right into it but a break and this trip is probably a good idea to prepare a bit more.


----------



## StayHopeful

Pink, I'm unexplained too. DH has super swimmers, so we know it's not him. The doctor said with my unexplained, IVF is the next logical step.

I'm just anxiously waiting for my IVF cycle. I'm on CD15 and no o (not a big surprise since I didn't o in a 49 day cycle last time) so I start Prometrium on Wednesday. That should make AF get here around the middle of May, then I'll start my BCP for the IVF cycle.


----------



## fisher640

Pink, unexplained canbe frustrating but shashimi is right about everything, IVF will give them more information and a lot more control. Those were all the reasons we were gearing up for IVF when my last IUI (#5) took. I figured at least with IVF they'll be able to directly observe what's going on. IUI there's still no real control. Plus with IUI and unexplained infertility it really only takes your odds up to the average joe couple (like 10-20 % chance each cycle), but with IVF you odds will jump WAY up. I think you still have lots of reasons to be hopeful about the IVF. 
:hugs:


----------



## Jlh1980

Stay hopeful I didn't realize how close you are, thats so exciting ill be thinking about you!
Pink I agree with everyone else and I too was in the unexplained category. My dr said most people w unexplained eventually do get pregnant eventually,and ivf will allow them to see what might have been going wrong. I know you feel confused now but hopefully as you move forward things will become clearer. Good luck and definitely go on vaca!!!!


----------



## PinkPeony

Thanks so much you guys. I feel more myself today... in a way it's not anything I didn't know on a gut level. It's actually a relief to have a doc finally acknowledge that spotting for a full week before my (2 day) period is a sign of a problem. I'm not going to let it put me in a negative mind frame. I see IVF work for lot's of unexplained ladies on here. It dodges so many potential problems. Part of me wishes I didn't do so many IUI's. Failing over and over really makes it hard to not expect things to keep trending that way. 

Sashimi - I'm watching your ticker get to the very end! you must be so excited! how are you feeling??

Stayhopeful - That's awesome that you're starting your cycle so soon! Is the waiting driving you crazy? Keep us posted!


----------



## Maverick007

Hi ladies, I have been lurking for ages but would love to join you, so many of you are in the same boat as me and I am super encouraged about reading some of your success stories (Sunshine, Fisher, etc.). Congrats to you both and to the more recent BFPs I might have missed! You give the rest of us hope, that's for sure. 

I just tested negative on an hpt at 13 dpiui after my 2nd IUI so I'm just trying to find the motivation to move on to IUI #3. We had told ourselves we'd do 3 before considering IVF again. Our diagnosis is mild-moderate male factor; mainly in motility. We're both 31 so still on the young side but have been trying for about 5 years off and on, and not preventing it for about 9 years. I ovulate normally as far as we know so they have me on clomid 50mg - responded well with 3 mature follicles the first IUI but only one on IUI #2.

If AF shows up when I expect her to, the next IUI would happening right around May 15th. Just trying to keep up the motivation from here!! Is anyone else gearing up for another IUI or even their first one?


----------



## Sunshine24

Hey Maverick- Just wanted to send along some positive vibes and my thoughts and prayers go out to you. It is not an easy road to travel!! Believe that you will have a happy ending though, it WILL happen. Please feel free to reach out to me if you need anything---I had 4 failed IUIs, a laparoscopy surgery, endometreosis found ( no symptoms ), and then an IVF.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hey Pink, I'm doing okay. My biggest complaint would probably be how much my feet and ankles have swollen in the last few days but I figure it's all part of the process. 

I'm really glad that you feel more like yourself today. I always found that something unexpected would happen at every single fertility visit. It doesn't help that cycle monitoring visits are always rushed and there is always a huge line up of women with the same problem. I never wanted to expected to do IVF as it just seemed so huge. I had gone to see my doctor to find out more about doing a lap and that is when he suggested IVF as my best bet and the lap could be too risky for me. 

Have you thought about where you and OH might go on vacation prior to doing IVF?


----------



## Strawberry13

Hey guys I was lurking on this thread and wanted to chime in. I've had 2 iuis and have taken a break the last 2 cycles to have additional test work done as I too am "unexplained". So sunshine, sashimi, and Jlh thank you for your insight into this diagnosis and the hope that there is often a positive outcome!

Pinkpeony and maverick, my situation seems to be similar to yours in that my first dr said we were 100% unexplained. So we went to a new dr who specializes in finding the reason for unexplained bc he claims it is almost always a cause that he can at least diagnose and maybe treat. Well lo and behold he had my DH go to a urologist as he thought there may be a mild male factor (his morph is 5% which while technically normal is not ideal) and the urologist detected other potential issues that he's being tested for. My first dr still insists it isnt a problem. So I think the bottom line is that what is normal to one dr may not be good enough for another and it's all likely contributing to the months and months of bfns. And there's probably other things we're not even able to see like u guys were saying. Can I ask exactly what the debatable male factors are in your cases?

Anyway we are going on vacation in 2 weeks, am scheduled to get AF while I'm there and then hopefully onto another cycle of iui when we get back depending on the results of other tests!


----------



## PinkPeony

Welcome Strawberry & Maverick! You guys sound so similar to me! My DH has had quite a few SA's and I think they typically breakdown approx 20 mill count, +\-30% progressive motility & 20% morph. So for our IUI's we usually had 3mill or so after the wash. Strawberry, that's very cool that you're seeing someone that specializes in unexplained. Is there any extra tests they're doing on you?

Sash - that's so true that something random always comes up at these things. You'd think I'd learn to expect the unexpected by now. Wish I had some insight or advise about your swelling but I have no clue about pregnancy lol! Probably a safe bet to keep those tootsies up on a pillow and just take it easy. As for the trip - we're going to go to Paris. It's still very much up in the air bc we technically can't afford to go (esp with the dang IVF) ... But we have a good friend living there that we can stay with and he's constantly trying to coerce us to visit. Very hard to say no and it's easy for me to say we deserve it after this shit and ideally this will be our last chance to do something like this... bc dammit we're coming back and getting preg! :thumbup:


----------



## StayHopeful

PinkPeony said:


> Stayhopeful - That's awesome that you're starting your cycle so soon! Is the waiting driving you crazy? Keep us posted!

I'm going nuts with the waiting!!! Especially since I know this cycle will be another wasted one, as of this morning I haven't o'd yet and I start the prometrium tomorrow. I just want to get started with IVF. But I'm also even more nervous than I was on my IUIs. I keep feeling like because the cost is so much bigger, the stakes are so much higher. It's kind of hard to believe it's all really happening, though. DH goes in on Monday to leave a "specimen" that they'll freeze just in case and yesterday my doctor sent my prescriptions for all of my IVF drugs to some different pharmacies so I can get quotes (is it normal to be over $3000 for the drugs? :wacko:).


----------



## Maverick007

Thank you Sunshine! Really appreciate the support and since IVF is looking more and more like it's happening I will definitely keep you in mind for advice! I don't know any friends who have gone through it so it's hard. Right now the hardest thing is deciding whether to do more than 3 IUIs (being aware of the decreasing chance for success) or go to IVF if the 3rd IUI fails. My insurance covers IUI but not IVF so it's going to get super expensive.

Pink Peony- yes your situation definitely sounds similar. Do they know why your DHs numbers are low? Where are you in the process - still doing IUIs or have you moved on to IVF? I know they usually can't explain it. My husband started off really low a few years ago (around 1 million total motile) and we were not even candidates for IUI. They found a varicocele which he had surgery for in 2010. Things have improved since then but still are fluctuating recently - a few months ago he had a 39 mill total count (23 million after wash) which was amazing and prompted the RE to suggest doing IUIs, but since then, we've seen the numbers go down (13.5 mill first IUI and 9 mill second IUI). We're hoping he doesn't have another varicocele. 

Strawberry- that's awesome that you have an RE that can help focus on unexplained infertility. We've never gotten a good answer as to why we're not able to get pregnant, since the counts are not so terrible as to completely make it impossible, although possibly they were for awhile due to the varicocele. It sounds like your DH doesn't have issues with count, just with other factors? We are borderline across all factors- count, motility and morphology. They have all been just below normal.


----------



## Strawberry13

Good morning guys. It's so refreshing to hear from ppl who have similar issues so I know I'm not alone! 

My DH has been around 100mm total count, 60-70% motility, 2.5 forward progression on 0-4 scale, and 5% morph using strict Kruger. Our iuis were 18m and 34m post wash. So really not bad at all but the morph is debatable bc it's Kruger which says 4% is normal but we never had it done on the other scales, every dr has a different opinion on it!

Maverick sounds like ur DH has improved a lot! How many iuis have u tried so far? Sounds like it still may be worth it to try more... Also can I ask how many months it took after the surgery to be able to, ehem, enjoy his manhood again? I've heard 6 months but don't know if that's a myth! 

Stayhopeful - that's very exciting that you're starting your ivf soon but stinks they're telling u it's unexplained... Do they think it has something to do w your cycles being longer? 

Pink peony- the only other tests they're doing for me are post coital cultures to see if I have any bacteria that are killing sperms and also progesterone tests after ovulation, will get those tests next week. So when do u start ivf? Do they think they will do icsi or let then fertilize on their own?


----------



## Maverick007

Strawberry - wow, your DH's counts seem pretty good, although I'm not super familiar with morphology %. I think we've been around 6% for that, it's just the motility always seems to be low like 39-49%. have you done any IUIs yet or what is your plan? 

we have done three IUIs total, but the first one was with a different RE over a year ago (who we did not like) so we are technically not counting that one. So two with the new RE. DH was not down for too long after surgery - I would say it was a matter of weeks before we could do much - maybe 2 weeks? He was sore for a while, maybe a month, but not in pain except for the few days immediately after. I'm just hoping another surgery will not be needed b/c I've heard the varicocele can come back. :( Once I get AF I think it will be IUI #3 and then we have a consult w/ the RE if it doesn't work, where I assume she'll either recommend IVF or further treatment for DH's counts.


----------



## Maverick007

Sorry! Just noticed you have a signature w/ the details. So you've done two IUIs BFN, we are definitely making the same progress then (or lack thereof). :)


----------



## PinkPeony

Maverick007 said:


> Pink Peony- yes your situation definitely sounds similar. Do they know why your DHs numbers are low? Where are you in the process - still doing IUIs or have you moved on to IVF? I know they usually can't explain it. My husband started off really low a few years ago (around 1 million total motile) and we were not even candidates for IUI. They found a varicocele which he had surgery for in 2010. Things have improved since then but still are fluctuating recently - a few months ago he had a 39 mill total count (23 million after wash) which was amazing and prompted the RE to suggest doing IUIs, but since then, we've seen the numbers go down (13.5 mill first IUI and 9 mill second IUI). We're hoping he doesn't have another varicocele.

That's interesting about the fluctuating counts and varicocele... My DH's counts have varied quite a bit too. I remember post wash counts being as high as 17 mill and as low as 900,000. He just went to the first urologist appt a couple weeks ago. They're going to have him back for an ultrasound at the end of the month. Meanwhile, we're starting down the IVF journey so it may all be moot. We've done 5 IUI's, all BFN.

Strawberry: we're probably looking at July for IVF and we'll be doing ICSI bc I'm pretty sure DH doesn't have the numbers for regular IVF.

StayHopeful: Eek!! I can imagine! I already feel like getting the show on the road. Where's my injections? Let's go! It's so much build up and so much dough to shell out - it must be tough to stay calm. I think I'll probably watch lots of cheesy movies to give my brain a break from the obsessing. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## StayHopeful

Strawberry13 said:


> Stayhopeful - that's very exciting that you're starting your ivf soon but stinks they're telling u it's unexplained... Do they think it has something to do w your cycles being longer?

I don't think so. My cycles being long is because of PCOS and being anovulatory because of that. But I'm considered unexplained because I haven't gotten a BFP even with several cycles of ovulation induction. All of my ultrasounds and tests (dye test, water sono, etc.) came back normal. And DH's swimmers are great.


----------



## Strawberry13

Well hopefully one of us here will get our bfp soon! Iui or ivf or whatever it takes to get a bun in the oven! 

Has anyone had tests on their hubbies for DNA fragmentation-either the sperm comet or scsa or sperm tunnel? That's next for us but I haven't been able to find much info on any of it from googling. Hmfp


----------



## PinkPeony

Strawberry13 said:


> Well hopefully one of us here will get our bfp soon! Iui or ivf or whatever it takes to get a bun in the oven!
> 
> Has anyone had tests on their hubbies for DNA fragmentation-either the sperm comet or scsa or sperm tunnel? That's next for us but I haven't been able to find much info on any of it from googling. Hmfp

I don't know about the other tests but we did the DNA frag test and it came back normal.


----------



## Strawberry13

How is everyone doing this week? Any updates?


----------



## Jlh1980

Pink I was thinking about something you mentioned in your last post about the dr recommending you have another HSG which was upsetting for you. I don't know why I'm thinking about this but I was and I feel like you should ask them if it is really necessary since you are doing IVF. All that test shows is if the tubes are open which does not really matter with IVF since they completely bypass them. If I was you I would say that I did not want to do it again either unless it was absolutely necessary, which I can't understand why it would be since you are moving forward. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## PinkPeony

Jlh1980 said:


> Pink I was thinking about something you mentioned in your last post about the dr recommending you have another HSG which was upsetting for you. I don't know why I'm thinking about this but I was and I feel like you should ask them if it is really necessary since you are doing IVF. All that test shows is if the tubes are open which does not really matter with IVF since they completely bypass them. If I was you I would say that I did not want to do it again either unless it was absolutely necessary, which I can't understand why it would be since you are moving forward. Hope you are doing well.

Ha! I said the same thing and she said they won't do the full thing and just enough to check the uterus. She even showed me where she wrote on the requisition "no tubes". Apparently they do it before IVF bc thy have to check for fibroids and stuff like that - anything that can get in the way of implantation. I think I'm going to bring a little hooch this time. :haha: Last time Advil just did not cut it.

Ps. Thanks for thinking of me. :flower:


----------



## StayHopeful

Pink, the test my doctor recommends before IVF is the saline sonogram (similar to the dye test as far as pain level, but they shoot saline into the uterine cavity and it shows if there are any abnormalities that would interfere with implantation). It hurt as much as my HSG but it was more like an IUI in terms of being done in an exam room with an ultrasound wand instead of being done in an xray room. I had one done last October when they wanted to rule out endometriosis, so my doctor decided I don't need another one before IVF.


----------



## fisher640

Def bring the hooch :haha:
I took 2 Aleve like 2 hours before, I'm not sure it helped too much. Just glad it's a short test!!! Drinking beforehand sounds like an excellent idea tho!


----------



## PinkPeony

StayHopeful said:


> Pink, the test my doctor recommends before IVF is the saline sonogram (similar to the dye test as far as pain level, but they shoot saline into the uterine cavity and it shows if there are any abnormalities that would interfere with implantation). It hurt as much as my HSG but it was more like an IUI in terms of being done in an exam room with an ultrasound wand instead of being done in an xray room. I had one done last October when they wanted to rule out endometriosis, so my doctor decided I don't need another one before IVF.

That's actually what I'm having. I think it's basically the same as the HSG, just not radioactive. That's the same test I had before so I know it's going to be a beeeyach.


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Well IUI #4 BFN ahhhhhhhhh! going in today to start shots and feeling hopeless.


----------



## Bma11

CCClomidQueen said:


> Well IUI #4 BFN ahhhhhhhhh! going in today to start shots and feeling hopeless.

:hugs:

Are you moving on to ivf now? 




To all the others good luck with everything <3


----------



## PinkPeony

CCClomidQueen said:


> Well IUI #4 BFN ahhhhhhhhh! going in today to start shots and feeling hopeless.

:hugs::hug::hugs:

That really sucks. I'm sorry. :hugs:


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Started Gonal F and we'll do IUI again, this is all free so I want to try these options before ivf :(


----------



## Sunshine24

CC I'm so sorry the 4th was a bust!!! Injectibles is usually the magic drug though, so hopefully this will be your time!! Awesome that you're moving right along, good for you.

Keep your head up and stay strong :) Thinking of you!


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Sunshine24 said:


> CC I'm so sorry the 4th was a bust!!! Injectibles is usually the magic drug though, so hopefully this will be your time!! Awesome that you're moving right along, good for you.
> 
> Keep your head up and stay strong :) Thinking of you!

Thank you sunshine, I just keep moving forward, but now I'm really frustrated and don't believe anything is going to work :(


----------



## PinkPeony

CCClomidQueen said:


> Sunshine24 said:
> 
> 
> CC I'm so sorry the 4th was a bust!!! Injectibles is usually the magic drug though, so hopefully this will be your time!! Awesome that you're moving right along, good for you.
> 
> Keep your head up and stay strong :) Thinking of you!
> 
> Thank you sunshine, I just keep moving forward, but now I'm really frustrated and don't believe anything is going to work :(Click to expand...

That's the tough thing about doing so many IUI's. It conditions your brain that nothing will ever work. That's a very normal feeling and hard to win over - you'd have to be a little crazy to keep doing the same thing over and over without seeing a trend and expecting it to continue. That's the funny thing about LTTTC though is that you're not pregnant over and over and then you are. I've seen so many ladies on here that have tried a long time and then something finally works. It's just one of the rough things about doing fertility treatments, it really wears you down after a while. I find a break here and there does wonders. :hugs:


----------



## CCClomidQueen

I will definitely take a break if this round fails


----------



## StayHopeful

So sorry, CC. :hugs:

I have a question for the ladies who've done IVF. I'm going to be starting my BCP as soon as AF comes, probably in a week or so. The plan my doctor gave me included Follistim as the main stim medicine, but I'd applied to a discount med program and heard back today that I'll qualify for 50% off Gonal-F. I called my doctor's office to ask if I can use Gonal-F instead, but they were already closed so I left a message. Do you guys have any idea?

Today is my birthday, so I'm going to forget about TTC for a while and go out and have a large drink :cheer:


----------



## Bma11

Stay hopeful- I'm not sure but enjoy your drink!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## fisher640

Happy Birthday! Enjoy your large drink!

I was in quite a low spot after my 4th IUI failed as well, we're all here for you though!


----------



## PinkPeony

That was my low point too. Hopefully I won't get there again. Clomidqueen - hopefully this WILL work and your "break" will be a loooooooong one. ;)

Happy bday Stay Hopeful! Let loose while you can girlie!


----------



## fisher640

I always hated getting false hope while TTC, but I truly thought my 5th IUI was nothing but a waste of time. I mean who does the same exact thing 5 times in a row and expects anything to change? But it can work, I'm awake at 430 sitting in a chair trying to feed the end result of my 5th IUI. I mean I distinctly remember laying on the table during the actual IUI thinking "I didn't feel any cramping this time I bet the doctor just gave up and squirted it in my vag and said 'to hell with it' this time"


----------



## CCClomidQueen

fisher640 said:


> I always hated getting false hope while TTC, but I truly thought my 5th IUI was nothing but a waste of time. I mean who does the same exact thing 5 times in a row and expects anything to change? But it can work, I'm awake at 430 sitting in a chair trying to feed the end result of my 5th IUI. I mean I distinctly remember laying on the table during the actual IUI thinking "I didn't feel any cramping this time I bet the doctor just gave up and squirted it in my vag and said 'to hell with it' this time"

Wow Fisher thank you for this message! were you on pills or shots for your iui's.


----------



## Maverick007

CC, so sorry to hear about the 4th IUI :( I can only imagine how frustrated you are. 

I am heading into my 3rd IUI (w/ this RE - it'll be my 4th ever though)...not feeling super positive but I don't want to really feel too strongly either way. It is starting to feel like a huge energy waster to be thinking and worrying about it all the time.


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Maverick007 said:


> CC, so sorry to hear about the 4th IUI :( I can only imagine how frustrated you are.
> 
> I am heading into my 3rd IUI (w/ this RE - it'll be my 4th ever though)...not feeling super positive but I don't want to really feel too strongly either way. It is starting to feel like a huge energy waster to be thinking and worrying about it all the time.[/QUOTE
> 
> I know how you feel Maverick! good luck with your upcoming IUI.


----------



## Strawberry13

Hi guys- clomid queen I'm so sorry your iui didn't work. I agree that iuis tend to work you up for nothing it blows :( I'm going to be starting my 3rd (but 1st w new FS) when I get AF next week but my DH and I said only 2 more max until we move to IVF. How many more are u gonna do before u move on? 

Pink peony and maverick where are u guys in your iui cycle? Hoping to find some iui buddies here!


----------



## Maverick007

thanks CC, appreciate the good wishes!

Strawberry, my IUI is going to be on wednesday the 15th. I took clomid 50mg again days 3-7 and my midcycle ultrasound is monday morning. my fingers are crossed that i'll have more than 1 mature follicle again as I did on my first IUI. I had 3 mature on that cycle - only 1 last month. Keep me posted on what happens with your IUI too! So you guys are feeling like 5 is the max? We have six covered by insurance in my lifetime but I'm not sure whether we will push on and use all of them. We're not sure we can go through this another three months!


----------



## Bma11

Maverick007 said:


> thanks CC, appreciate the good wishes!
> 
> Strawberry, my IUI is going to be on wednesday the 15th. I took clomid 50mg again days 3-7 and my midcycle ultrasound is monday morning. my fingers are crossed that i'll have more than 1 mature follicle again as I did on my first IUI. I had 3 mature on that cycle - only 1 last month. Keep me posted on what happens with your IUI too! So you guys are feeling like 5 is the max? We have six covered by insurance in my lifetime but I'm not sure whether we will push on and use all of them. We're not sure we can go through this another three months!

Hey there. That's awesome you get 6 covered. Do they cover ivf at all? I've heard of some insurance companies make you try the other routes a few times( IUI) before going on to ivf. 

I personally did three iui's. 2 with clomid and one with injectables. I got an awesome response with the injectables. Clomid can really thin your uterine lining as well. Do you have any known issues? I ask because I had endometriosis where it matters. On my tubes and ovaries and I can bet anything I'd never would have gotten pregnant off of an IUI. :/ 

I hope this IUI works for you!! Good luck :)


----------



## Strawberry13

Maverick007 said:


> thanks CC, appreciate the good wishes!
> 
> Strawberry, my IUI is going to be on wednesday the 15th. I took clomid 50mg again days 3-7 and my midcycle ultrasound is monday morning. my fingers are crossed that i'll have more than 1 mature follicle again as I did on my first IUI. I had 3 mature on that cycle - only 1 last month. Keep me posted on what happens with your IUI too! So you guys are feeling like 5 is the max? We have six covered by insurance in my lifetime but I'm not sure whether we will push on and use all of them. We're not sure we can go through this another three months!

Oh that's so soon good luck this week!! Yeah I'm thinking 4 or 5 is our absolute max it doesn't seem like they're very successful after that unless something is changing. I'm kinda anxious to just go to ivf now to be honest cause at least our chances go up a lot. 

Bma when do you do your FET? Also if you don't mind me asking did u have symptoms of endo? Or was it a surprise when they found it?


----------



## Bma11

Strawberry- you can ask me anything :) my FET is scheduled for may 30! My estrogen got way too high and I was at risk for ovarian hyper stimulation, so they retrieved my eggs and froze them on day 5 or 6 as blasts. 

As for the endo question. I should have known. My mom had endo. And that put me at 11% increased risk. Anyhow... NO, I never had any real symptoms. And then my third IUI failed and I was so sad. So, I did as much research as possible and I had one sign of endo. And my RE said if that was my only symptom then that meant the endo was advanced and he just didnt think I had it. Humph. I pushed for a laparacopy instead of going straight to IVF. I just had to know, you know? So, yea my one symptom which was during my period when I had a bowel movement it hurt SOOO bad. There was endo and scarring everywhere. My tubes, my ovaries, front and back of uterus and my bowel. They got most of it but left what would make me infertile or hurt my bowel. Needless to say I still have that one annoying symptom. Anyways- the endo I had definitely affected my fertility. Not all endo does affect fertility. 

So, short answer is if I hadn't pushed for a laparacopy I'd never know I had endo. I had one symptom. And to be honest no symptoms can be the biggest symptom! Good luck to you!


----------



## StayHopeful

Good luck on your FET, bma!!!

AFM, AF surprised me today. The other times I took Prometrium to induce AF, it took about 10 days after I stopped taking the pills. I finished the pills for this round on Fri, so I was surprised when I started spotting today. Looks like my IVF cycle is officially here! I'll call the doctor tomorrow morning to get things started.


----------



## Maverick007

Bma11 and Strawberry, thanks! I am hopeful because I think there's a good chance we're not going to go beyond 3 IUIs, at least for the moment. I know what you mean about just being eager to go on to IVF and at least have the better chance of success...i keep reading that doing more than 3 IUIs is not the best, statistically speaking.

Bma, I'm not sure if there is anything wrong with me but I've had almost all of the diagnostics that should identify if there is. Every test I've had has come back "normal." Your experience w/ endo is interesting, I have never had a lap so I guess I wouldn't truly know if anything was wrong. I keep hearing about that but I have no idea if I have it. Good luck with your FET though, that is exciting! 

From what I've learned so far, I do not have IVF covered at all - only the diagnostics but since the deductible has to be paid first, they might as well not be covered at all!


----------



## Maverick007

StayHopeful said:


> Good luck on your FET, bma!!!
> 
> AFM, AF surprised me today. The other times I took Prometrium to induce AF, it took about 10 days after I stopped taking the pills. I finished the pills for this round on Fri, so I was surprised when I started spotting today. Looks like my IVF cycle is officially here! I'll call the doctor tomorrow morning to get things started.

That's awesome! Lots of luck to you!!


----------



## PinkPeony

Good luck BMA!! I was reading about how there's a clinic in Japan (I think?) that never does fresh cycles and just freezes for transfering later and they have amazing success that way. The thinking behind it is that bc the stimming is so hard on the system, it's better to give yourself a break before trying to get implantation to happen. FX for you!!!!


----------



## Maverick007

Well, sort of bummed but the follicles were not mature enough today - two on the right @ 14 and 16 and one around 14 on the left...so back on Wednesday for another check. Looking like Friday will be the day. 

On the bright side, at least I will get Friday off which will make for a nice 3 day weekend!


----------



## Bma11

Stay hopeful- thanks! And yay! How exciting you get to start!

Maverick- all my tests came back normal too. If I didn't insist on laparoscopy, I'd never known. It was a personal decision to do the lap instead of going straight to ivf. I wanted to know before I spent the money on ivf, plus if I had it and have girls, ill know to be aware of them having it. Sometimes they can see what they call chocolate cysts and that's a endo adhesion I believe. But not everyone's endo is detectable! Sorry they aren't mature yet, but yay for a possible long weekend!

Pink- thanks! I'm glad it happened this way. I feel normal now and hopefully that will aide in a bfp! I believe the stimulation is hard on your body as well. I just hope my lining thickens nicely! :)


----------



## Maverick007

Thanks bma, that is something I had never considered (having a lap) so it's good to have one more option in case we are not ready to move to IVF right away.


----------



## StayHopeful

Well things got kind of thrown for a loop today, one of my test results showed I'm a carrier for factor v deficiency which interferes with blood clotting, so I can't do bcp. I'll take progesterone again in 2 weeks and then start my stims right away with AF.


----------



## Maverick007

Stay Hopeful - what are the consequences of not doing the birth control first? i have never heard of that condition - is it a bad thing or just something that requires you to change your approach?

afm, follie check today went well and 2 follies are mature with a 3rd likely to be mature by friday's iui. we decided to schedule a follow up consult w/ the RE in a few weeks just in case this doesn't work out so we can get an idea of what's next.


----------



## StayHopeful

It doesn't sound like it's a big deal, I hadn't heard of it either. They just don't want me on BCP because of an increased chance of blood clots, so we have to change the approach. The paperwork they gave me said it won't impact anything as far as TTC.


----------



## Bma11

Stay hopeful- will they have you on baby aspirin?


----------



## StayHopeful

I've been on baby asprin daily since about October, I had a thin lining during my 2nd IUI so they started me on it daily.


----------



## Strawberry13

Hi girls- I've returned from vacation ready for a new cycle! Catching up on everyones updates now. 

Bma thx for the insight in your lap, good info to have and I'm glad they found your problem before you did more treatments that wouldn't have helped. You are getting close to your FET are you excited?? 

Maverick and pink where are you with your iui cycle right now? Any symptoms? 

Stay hopeful good luck the next 2 weeks, sounds like your setback was pretty minor but I can imagine you're anxious to start. 

I go in on Friday for monitoring and today is my last day of clomid. My new RE does his timing different than my old one- he actually does a sono both the day before and the day of your iui, if the follicle still hasn't burst the day of the iui then they do another iui the next day. I'm hoping this timing will lead to better results!!


----------



## Maverick007

Hey Strawberry, welcome back!

It sounds like your RE has a smart approach, I kinda wish mine did that! I always wonder if the eggs have actually released on the day of the IUI and that should give you some comfort to know for sure. Do you do pretty well on the clomid, symptom-wise? I don't usually have many issues with it other than that I seem to think more slowly! haha.

I had my IUI on Friday afternoon and it went pretty well, although more uncomfortable/painful than usual, the nurse was not the most gentle. We ended up having about 12 million total count after washing and 3 mature eggs (which caused quite a bit of ovulation cramping from Friday thru Sunday). Those are about the same #s we had on IUI#1 for what it's worth. No real symptoms for me other than slight cramping (which I think is residual ov pains) but I have been paying a lot less attention this time around...mentally easier I guess. :) We have a consult w/ the RE on 5/29.

Good luck with your upcoming monitoring appt and keep us posted!!


----------



## StayHopeful

GL, Strawberry and Maverick!


----------



## Bma11

Strawberry- new RE sounds great!! Good luck! And yes, so excited, I can't believe it's almost here!!! :yipee:


----------



## Strawberry13

Maverick007 said:


> Hey Strawberry, welcome back!
> 
> It sounds like your RE has a smart approach, I kinda wish mine did that! I always wonder if the eggs have actually released on the day of the IUI and that should give you some comfort to know for sure. Do you do pretty well on the clomid, symptom-wise? I don't usually have many issues with it other than that I seem to think more slowly! haha.
> 
> I had my IUI on Friday afternoon and it went pretty well, although more uncomfortable/painful than usual, the nurse was not the most gentle. We ended up having about 12 million total count after washing and 3 mature eggs (which caused quite a bit of ovulation cramping from Friday thru Sunday). Those are about the same #s we had on IUI#1 for what it's worth. No real symptoms for me other than slight cramping (which I think is residual ov pains) but I have been paying a lot less attention this time around...mentally easier I guess. :) We have a consult w/ the RE on 5/29.
> 
> Good luck with your upcoming monitoring appt and keep us posted!!

I don't get too many symptoms from clomid just the occasional hot flash or headache so can't complain! Keep us posted this month, when r u gonna test?


----------



## StayHopeful

Bma, what does a FET involve? Do you have to do a lot of the same drugs as a fresh cycle?


----------



## Bma11

Oh no!! It's a breeze. I've been on estrogen pills and patches since may 8, and have had two ultrasound and blood work and this Friday I will start progesterone in oil shots and that's it! My body was able to recover from all the hormones and the egg retrieval.


----------



## Maverick007

Good luck Bma on your upcoming FET! I feel like every FET I read about is a positive, so I'm hopeful for you!

Strawberry, I think I will test around Tues/Weds of next week. Wondering if it'll be a good idea to test before our consult w/ RE, which will be on 12dpiui.


----------



## Bma11

Thank you!! & good luck to you.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hi everyone! Apologies for not keeping up with this board and BnB, I had my baby boy on Friday May 17... Two days before my EDD. Labor didn't go as planned, the baby wouldn't fit so I had a c section and it was much easier than I feared. Recovery has been a bit painful but so worth it. I couldn't see my baby come out but when I heard him cry all I could think was the journey to get here has been so worth it!! When I saw out baby it was so surreal and OH could not stop crying.

We named him Levi and he is adorable. The first week has been tough, no sleep means literally no sleep! We are nervous as first time parents but its all worth it. I think the first tho I said to OH when they handed Levi to us was 1000 failed IUIs or IVFs would have been worth it for this. 

I'll try to catch up in here when I can. I think of you ladies often and send positive thoughts your way during your fertility journey.


----------



## Sunshine24

Sash!! I have been thinking about you!!

Congrats!!! Sorry labor didnt go as planned, but glad all is well.

Love that name!! Love everything about your post!!!!

What a blessing you have been to all of us on here, I TRULY believe my first IVF attempt worked because I had a clear mind and positive attitude because of the support of you and all the ladies on here.

I wont have my baby in my arms until November, but I understand what you mean when you say that 1000 failed IUIs would have been worth it. At 14 weeks pregnant I feel the terribly, sad, long journey I had to take here made me stronger and made more grateful to be pregnant.

Many blessings to you and your family. Best wishes for a speedy recovery!!!!!
Enjoy your new SON! :baby:


----------



## fisher640

Yayyyyy shashimi!!!

My LO is 8weeks now and the no sleep has gotten much better already. Still not more than 4-5hrs at a stretch but not bad. It helps now that I'M feeling better. I was so roughed up after delivery it's hard to take care of someone when you don't feel well.


----------



## Maverick007

Congrats Sashimi Mimi!! I loved what you said about it being worth a thousand iuis or ivfs. I know I will feel that way too, that moment will be all the reward for the struggle.

I am feeling so terrible today but it's way too early for any symptoms right? The RE's office keeps telling me I shouldn't have any symptoms prior to a missed period. I'm only about 7 dpiui and i am feeling lightheaded, muscle weakness and nauseated. I am wondering if it could be due to sugar b/c I ate a snickers bar and about 15 starbursts thinking my blood sugar was crashing...maybe I sent it way the other direction! Anyway, I just feel overall awful. Another 5 days or so before testing though.

Strawberry, how did your monitoring appt. go today? Hope they told you you are ready to go!


----------



## Bma11

Omg maverick! You so could be having symptoms. But at this point you could still test negative... So holding out would be best yet... I'd never make it! :haha:FX FOR YOU!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Maverick007

:) Thanks bma! I was fixing to lie down on the floor in my office cause I was feeling so bad, but it seems to be subsiding now. I have gotten too cautious (cynical?) to get my hopes up too much (i know you can probably relate!) but it would be lovely to have these be actual symptoms and not just my body acting a fool! :D Seems like every month I have some weird symptom though which turns out to be nothing, so I will definitely hold out for the test. I'm thinking weds. morning will be the day.


----------



## Bma11

Yes, I can relate. I have this meme that's "Murphy's law of infertility" and one of them is period symptoms that you previously ignored will be possibly signs of pregnancy every.single.month!! And your body will aquire new PMS symptoms just to mess with you. :dohh:

But there is a thing called early pregnancy factor EPT, where your body suppresses your immune system as to not to register the embryo etc as a foreign thing in your body and fight it off, thus giving you cold symptoms etc.


----------



## Maverick007

bahaha..i went and looked up that murphy's law thing and i love it. it's so true. i once had a woman, who was a friend of my mom's that i barely knew, tell me "jokingly" that i must not understand how babies are made since i wasn't pg yet. she told me this after we had just walked out of my grandmother's hospice room having just said our last goodbyes to her. there are really no words to explain the ignorance of some people, no matter how well meaning. :growlmad:


----------



## Strawberry13

Maverick those symptoms sound awesome!! Haha it's so funny that during the tww we get so excited about feeling sh*tty and our bodies doing weird things. But from what I hear anything different than normal is good!

My scan went well I have 3 follicles at 13 17 and 20. They want the 2 small ones to grow a bit more then I will trigger tomorrow morning and do an iui on both Sunday and Monday. Really keeping my fingers crossed for both of us! I hope this is our month. 

Sashimi congrats on your newest addition!


----------



## PinkPeony

Congrats Sashimi!! Welcome Levi!!!!! I love the way you describe hearing him cry for the first time. I can't even imagine that at this point - so inspiring to read that.

I think a couple ppl asked about me doing an IUI - I'm not doing anymore of those. But good luck to you guys!! Sounds very promising Mav!! I have a good feeling for you.

I'm just chilling waiting for my next appointment in June to get all my latest test results and hopefully schedule my IVF. I have my sonohysterogram on Monday. :dohh:


----------



## Maverick007

Strawberry13 said:


> Maverick those symptoms sound awesome!! Haha it's so funny that during the tww we get so excited about feeling sh*tty and our bodies doing weird things. But from what I hear anything different than normal is good!
> 
> My scan went well I have 3 follicles at 13 17 and 20. They want the 2 small ones to grow a bit more then I will trigger tomorrow morning and do an iui on both Sunday and Monday. Really keeping my fingers crossed for both of us! I hope this is our month.
> 
> Sashimi congrats on your newest addition!

awesome, sounds like your scan was great! Fingers crossed big time for you this month!! 

I know, it's so funny how we "want" to feel bad during the tww. I am not sure if I'm having symptoms but I'm still feeling not good. Just crampy, still having muscle weakness and occasional queasy feeling. It seems when I get really hungry, I feel a lot worse in terms of queasiness so not sure what is going on. Just gotta persevere until Weds. prepare for the worst, hope for the best!


----------



## Sunshine24

Thinking about all of you on this board and hoping for quick BFPs for you all.

I pray for everyone on this board every night.....I know all too well how confusing and sad this journey can be, but please believe you will have your happy ending. I always clung to that hope, and now I am 14 weeks pregnant ( after 5 failed IUIS! ) BELIEVE IT WILL HAPPEN! :)

Love to you all.


----------



## fisher640

Maverick, Murphy's law of pregnancy symptoms is totally true, I swear when TTC I had a new symptom each month. None of them ever meant anything. 

The month it did work, I took a test after work 10dpiui because I just had this weird thought at work that when my stethoscope bounced off my boobs it seemed to hurt more than it did at 7dpiui. I didn't start getting nauseated or anything until 6 weeks pregnant. So I think it's prob too early for u to have symptoms. Good luck tho!!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Sashimi, congratulations! I love his name! Hearing you say that everything we're going through is worth it is really inspiring.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Thanks ladies! First week of being a mom has been hard, especially with no sleep and recovering from a c section. But I wouldn't trade it for anything. Now in hindsight I can see all those IUIs were meant to fail because I feel like it had to be THAT sperm and THAT one surviving egg from my IVF to create Levi. If the first IUI had worked I would have some other kid and I would probably be a less patient less grateful mom. I'm so glad it all happened when it did despite the LONG wait and months upon months of fristration. I think these babies have a plan for when and how they want to come into the world and we all have to trust that it IS going to happen!


----------



## Bma11

Strawberry- officially in the TWW! Good luck :) :dust: :dust:


----------



## PinkPeony

Had my sonohysterogram today. It didn't hurt AT ALL this time. When she said she was done I was like :saywhat: I thought it was a trick or something. I was SO relieved when it was over. I'm pretty sure the reason it didn't hurt this time was that she had to switch to a smaller catheter bc the other one wasn't going in. Phewww!!! I'm still breathing sighs of relief seriously.


----------



## Maverick007

Anyone have any idea whether those clear blue tests are good to use if you have not yet missed AF? They seem less sensitive so I don't know if I want to waste it. Ideally I wanted to test tomorrow morning (12 dpiui) since I have a consult w/ the RE at 4pm and would like to be able to say I tested in case she questions it. But I don't have any "early response" tests right now. Would rather not go out and buy one if I end up getting AF anyway on Sunday. Any opinions?


----------



## Maverick007

Pink- So glad it went well and no pain!! Are you doing IVF in June?


----------



## fisher640

I only ever used Internet cheapies? Sorry. (I got a clear BFP not using FMU on 10dpiui.... I always tested early though)
The only thing I see people post a lot are that the ones that make pink lines are better than the tests that use blue lines. 
Test! (I'm an addict) good luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## Strawberry13

Pink-so happy that it went well with no pain! Hopefully that means an easy transition to ivf. 

Maverick you should def test before your consult. I would think most tests are reliable at 12 dpo can you buy a cheapie today and use tomorrow morning? Fingers crossed for you! Do you still have symptoms? 

Afm I did not have a good weekend with my iuis-my poor DHs count was significantly lower than what it has been recently and our post wash motile counts were only 5m and 12m. this was such a disappointment and I spent 2 days just crying. They think he must have some kind of infection since his white blood cell count was high so they're going to test him for that. Still kinda makes this cycle a bust so we're really upset right now.


----------



## Bma11

Maverick- is the clear blue a digital ?? I'd say if its digital don't waste it. If its a line one then go for it!!

Strawberry- :hugs: sorry. Just remember it only takes one :) FX crossed for you!


----------



## Maverick007

Thanks everyone for your feedback on the tests! Yes, the clear blue is a digital so I will probably not use it. I also found some generic one that does a + or - but not sure whether it's blue or pink dye. I'll probably just use that one and try to remember to stock up on some dollar tree tests next time i'm out! 

Strawberry - I'm sorry about your DH's numbers...I absolutely know how you feel, our last two IUIs were 12 million and 9 mill and we did not do back to back, so I was bummed about that. I still think you have a great shot though. There are hundreds of success stories from people who had even less than that, so keep your spirits up as much as possible..I know, easier said than done. My fingers are crossed for you big time!! 

No symptoms right now. Only real pms-like symptom is sore bbs. I am beginning to think I might be out this cycle (typical negativity taking over) but it ain't over until it's over! I'm already starting to think very hard about whether IVF is doable this summer. My DH is an elementary school teacher so I would love it if we had time for IVF before he has to go back to school. It sounds like it might not be possible though with prep and everything.


----------



## Strawberry13

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. I'm just too painfully aware of all of the statistics so its hard not to think about! Lol but I will try to be optimistic. 

Maverick that would be great if you could do it over the summer. Summer always flies by so it will be here before you know it and I'm sure it moves quickly once you start. I've heard a lot if girls start in the same month that they go for their first consult. But remember you're not out for this month yet! There's definitely hope. Keep us posted on what happens tomorrow...


----------



## Nicedips

This thread is so full of positive energy. I am on my fifth IUI cycle which failed, I got my AF today:growlmad:. I am so devastated and depressed. This thread gives me some hope. 

I have my follow up appt on Jun3, hope my doc gets little bit aggressive and not suggest another IUI. I have so many questions to ask him now.


----------



## Sunshine24

Nicedips-- I had 5 failed IUIs.....one with Clomid and 4 w injectibles....it was not an easy road and I felt so discouraged, so I know a little bit about how you feel. It was TERRIBLE. I feel your pain.

I am happy to say though that the darkest days I thought would never end --- soon gave way to a BFP! I am now 14 weeks pregnant, I always believed I would be here one day but it was hard to hold out hope sometimes. I felt totally filled with despair last December, and then by this March--I had my BFP, so things can turn around quicker than it seems. 

I would say definitely be very open and assertive with your doctor. Once I had my failed IUIs I just couldnt take another one, I opted for laparascopy surgery where they found endometreosis ( total surprise ) and once that was removed that suggested IVF was the quickest route. We chose that. Your path may be different, but the moral of the story is speak up for yourself with the doctor and what you think is best for you! Your doc is there to make sure you have a baby, so whatever you think is best, he should do.

Please let me know if I can help you with anything else, I'm happy to share my experiences. You can get to me through this board or via private message here. Stay strong!!!


----------



## PinkPeony

Welcome Nicedips! I'm a fellow 5 IUIer as well. It totally sucks and I feel your pain. I can only say - i haven't got my BFP yet but things have still gotten better for me. I have managed to drag myself out of depression and I'm in a frame of mind that's more like acceptance of my situation. I wouldn't say I'm overly positive but I'm not in the pit of despair anymore. I realized when I was at my worst the most important thing is not getting pregnant but merely being happy with my life as it is... even just some of the time.... That can be tough and I didn't get there over night. I saw an infertility therapist and that helped a lot. Highly recommend... And joining us on this thread... I felt like an outsider here for a while TBH bc I was feeling so negative at the time but all these ladies are so caring and lovely and they've all been there.


----------



## Nicedips

Thanks Sunshine, Pink

My IUIs were all normal without any injectibles. My RE thinks i can get pregnant naturally. He has more confidence than me.

I am thinking of taking a break for a while. I feel that my life is not in my control.


----------



## Sunshine24

If you feel you should take a break, then take a break. You know yourself better than any doctor---so do what you are most comfortable with. 

After my final failed IUI in December we took a break until lap surgery ( thought it was going to be in February, but got moved earlier into mid-January! ) But that break was such a godsend and got me in the right frame of mind and I think ultimately helped me get my BFP from IVF. I took the break as an opportunity to really take care of myself.....I worked out, ate healthy, enjoyed life, indulged in a glass of wine here and there, and didn't worry about ttc. A little break sometimes is so needed.


----------



## Maverick007

Strawberry13 said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes. I'm just too painfully aware of all of the statistics so its hard not to think about! Lol but I will try to be optimistic.
> 
> Maverick that would be great if you could do it over the summer. Summer always flies by so it will be here before you know it and I'm sure it moves quickly once you start. I've heard a lot if girls start in the same month that they go for their first consult. But remember you're not out for this month yet! There's definitely hope. Keep us posted on what happens tomorrow...

I definitely know what you mean, statistics can drive you insane if you let them! It's hard for me not to google so much, but sometimes I think life would be easier without access to so much information. :) 

I tested this a.m. and, BFN. Bah. Not a huge surprise there and for some odd reason I felt less disappointed this round than any other IUI. Maybe I'm in denial? I don't know. I have my consult at 4 today so will hopefully feel more positive after that. I feel at a crossroads now between deciding to just take a break, or moving on w/ IVF while I have the momentum going. AF is due June 2 so I guess I'd better decide pretty soon. DH seems on board w/ IVF but he realizes he has less "work" to do so I have a feeling he will end up deferring to me.

Nicedips, welcome! I am so sorry to hear about your 5th IUI. You are in good company here w/ many people in the same boat. I am definitely with Pink about trying to remember daily to be grateful for the life you have, rather than the one you wish you had. I'm able to do that maybe 20% of the time, but hey! It's not 0% so that's progress.  Good luck to you!!


----------



## PinkPeony

Exactly Mav... I'm definitely not much more than 50% of the time at this point so I'm getting there. It's still a huge change from a few months ago. So sorry to hear about your BFN hun. :hugs:

I'm a big advocate of taking a break when you feel like you need it. It's good to step out of the world of fertility treatments for a while and remind yourself there is more to life. Doing IUI's is so consuming and you get beaten down by the pattern of big build ups and then let downs.


----------



## Maverick007

PinkPeony said:


> Exactly Mav... I'm definitely not much more than 50% of the time at this point so I'm getting there. It's still a huge change from a few months ago. So sorry to hear about your BFN hun. :hugs:
> 
> I'm a big advocate of taking a break when you feel like you need it. It's good to step out of the world of fertility treatments for a while and remind yourself there is more to life. Doing IUI's is so consuming and you get beaten down by the pattern of big build ups and then let downs.

Thanks Pink! Really appreciate it. I know if I let myself, I would probably feel more sad, but I am trying to keep it reined in and remember this is not the end. Plus, I don't think I could function at work today if I did that, and I really need to function today! :)

Great advice about taking a break. I am definitely feeling burned out on the process right now. I keep reminding myself it's not that big a deal to wait a year.


----------



## ttcbaby117

maverick - I took a break prior to my this IVF I am just finishing and it not only helped me but it also helped my marriage. fertility treatments can be a strain on even the strongest marriages. If your gut is telling to take some time then I would say do it!


----------



## Strawberry13

Welcome nicedips! Sorry that you're feeling down and that your 5th didn't work. I totally agree if you need a break take it and maybe one month of not going for monitoring and checking your calendar and all the build ups will be good for you. I think it's really hard to find that balance between giving yourself the space you need and getting back on the horse and trying again. I had taken a few months off before this month and can say that it helped a bit, however I'm at the point now where despite the letdowns I need to be doing everything I can to maximize my chances even if it means some tears along the way. But that's just me I know that everyone's journey is different. 

Maverick I'm so sorry about your bfn. Sending hugs. I'm sure it feels good to know you'll be hashing everything out with your dr today and you can see what their recommendations are. Keep us posted and keep your chin up!


----------



## Strawberry13

Bma- FET tomorrow! Are you so excited?? Are u going to do 1 or 2??


----------



## Maverick007

ttcbaby117 said:


> maverick - I took a break prior to my this IVF I am just finishing and it not only helped me but it also helped my marriage. fertility treatments can be a strain on even the strongest marriages. If your gut is telling to take some time then I would say do it!

Thanks TTC!! I checked out your journal, you are almost at the end of your IVF wait, that is awesome! I pray it's a positive!!


----------



## Maverick007

Strawberry13 said:


> Welcome nicedips! Sorry that you're feeling down and that your 5th didn't work. I totally agree if you need a break take it and maybe one month of not going for monitoring and checking your calendar and all the build ups will be good for you. I think it's really hard to find that balance between giving yourself the space you need and getting back on the horse and trying again. I had taken a few months off before this month and can say that it helped a bit, however I'm at the point now where despite the letdowns I need to be doing everything I can to maximize my chances even if it means some tears along the way. But that's just me I know that everyone's journey is different.
> 
> Maverick I'm so sorry about your bfn. Sending hugs. I'm sure it feels good to know you'll be hashing everything out with your dr today and you can see what their recommendations are. Keep us posted and keep your chin up!

Thank you, seriously I feel so much better just being able to vent about things to you guys. Keep the faith the next couple weeks and keep us posted if you can. :)


----------



## Bma11

Maverick- :hugs: so sorry!

Strawberry- we decided to put 2 back!!! Ahhhh lol


----------



## PinkPeony

Sending you lots of good vibes and crossing fingers and toes for you tomorrow ttcbaby! 

So much good luck and baby dust and all that good stuff for your FET BMA! x


----------



## Maverick007

Good luck tomorrow Bma!!! So hopeful for you!


----------



## Bma11

Thanks for the support ladies!!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Maverick, so sorry about the bfn :hugs:

Ttcbaby, I didn't realize you were so close to the end of your IVF! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

I start progesterone tonight to bring on AF and I'll start my stims as soon as it comes. So frustrated though, I got in a minor car accident on Friday and sprained my back and neck. I went to a chiropractor yesterday, but everything she's recommending for treatment my FS says I can't do once I start my stims. I'm going to talk to the chiropractor again tomorrow and see what she recommends. :cry: I'm really upset about the timing of all of this!


----------



## StayHopeful

And BMA, lots and lots of well wishes for tomorrow!!!


----------



## Bma11

StayHopeful said:


> Maverick, so sorry about the bfn :hugs:
> 
> Ttcbaby, I didn't realize you were so close to the end of your IVF! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> I start progesterone tonight to bring on AF and I'll start my stims as soon as it comes. So frustrated though, I got in a minor car accident on Friday and sprained my back and neck. I went to a chiropractor yesterday, but everything she's recommending for treatment my FS says I can't do once I start my stims. I'm going to talk to the chiropractor again tomorrow and see what she recommends. :cry: I'm really upset about the timing of all of this!

Oh no! Sorry about your wreck and it spraining your neck and back. Praying for a full and speedy recovery! Glad it wasn't too serious. I wonder of your FS recommends you taking care of the sprains first? I wonder if pregnancy could possibly make all of the pain worse? Hope you get it sorted out! :hugs:


----------



## Strawberry13

Stay hopeful I'm so sorry about the accident but I agree that it's great it wasn't more serious. Are you in any pain? 

Bma best of luck today let us know how it goes! 

Maverick what did the dr say?


----------



## Maverick007

StayHopeful, really sorry to hear about the car accident but glad it was not more serious. It still sounds pretty frustrating. I hope you are able to keep moving forward as you planned. 

Strawberry, the RE seemed a little disappointed to be seeing us back and she said she feels that unless we want to do one more IUI (which would be 4th at her office, 5th total), we really have no other option than moving on to IVF. I really don't know that I want to do one more, though of course if that ended up being the one that worked...but she didn't really give me a sense that she had confidence in another IUI being the answer. 

She also said we are borderline for traditional IVF vs. ICSI as far as counts go and it would all depend on the counts on the day of retrieval...and recommended DH start eating anti-oxidant rich foods like berries, etc. She thinks the timeline would be sometime in early to mid August for the procedure itself, with June being the month I can get any more diagnostic testing up to date (think this would just be the infectious disease blood tests) and then July would be the month I would start BC and then stims after that. We are about 90% sure we're going to do it! 

Did anyone in this thread that's doing IVF (or has done it) consider the refund-type programs where they give you a certain # of fresh/frozen cycles and if they don't work, you get a % of money back? I am not feeling like I want to do this (I want to be optimistic that the first try will work).


----------



## Strawberry13

Well I'm glad you and your DH are moving forward with ivf it must feel good to know that your next cycle will have a MUCH better shot than the last several. My dr had said the same thing about icsi vs ivf but you could always do half and half right? I'm not sure about the free cycle type deals but it probably can't hurt to have that kind of "insurance". But good for you on being so proactive and having a good attitude- that isn't easy :)


----------



## Maverick007

Strawberry13 said:


> Well I'm glad you and your DH are moving forward with ivf it must feel good to know that your next cycle will have a MUCH better shot than the last several. My dr had said the same thing about icsi vs ivf but you could always do half and half right? I'm not sure about the free cycle type deals but it probably can't hurt to have that kind of "insurance". But good for you on being so proactive and having a good attitude- that isn't easy :)

Thanks! I am feeling positive about it! I'm not sure about doing half and half, I'd never heard of that actually, but I will ask definitely depending on the outcome of the SA.

How are you feeling so far?


----------



## StayHopeful

Thanks, ladies! I talked to my chiropractor today and she said that there's definitely things we can do that are TTC-friendly, it's okay to keep doing the treatments for my neck and back and to start my stims at the same time. I was so relieved I almost started crying! I got a list of things that she suggests and I'll talk to my FS at my consult/test transfer on Tues. I'm in a little bit of pain, it's more discomfort than actual pain. It's my neck and lower back and it's really only bad when I'm driving. The chiropractor did say during my adjustment today that things feel a whole lot better than they did on Tues and I noticed that my neck wasn't nearly as tender either.

Maverick, I'm doing a 50% refund cycle. My clinic offers a 50% refund on one cycle or 100% on two cycles, but only if you meet certain requirements (only one miscarriage or no miscarriages, below a certain BMI, normal hormone levels in bloodwork, etc.). We decided to go ahead and do the 50% on one. DH and I have decided that 2 IVF cycles is our limit. I am so hopeful that this cycle will work, but that way just in case it doesn't we have some money saved already.

I took my car in for repairs and got my rental car this morning and the license plate is mocking me. The first three letters are BFN...


----------



## Bma11

Maverick- do in your heart what is right. Just remember the statistics of IUI vs IVF. MUCH HIGHER!!! Also, my clinic offers nothing like that. However, I pay the ivf(icsi & assisted hatching included) and if it doesn't work the next cycles are automatically waived if physician fees! That knocks off like 6 grand!! And FET's are like a little over 3k.

Strawberry- glad things are looking up! I also hear going to the chiropractor is really great for fertility!! My friend had a miscarriage and has PCOS and decided to go to the chiropractor and ended up pregnant. So she swears by it!! And I'm so glad I'm not the only one who does the whole license plate thing!!! I do it too! :wacko:

My embryo transfer was great. Nothing to it. My RE let my mom and best friend in the room. My DH is sick and has to sleep because he is working nights. I am on prednisone which suppresses my immune system so I'd rather stay away from anyone who is sick!! :) 
I'm already itching to POAS! :haha:


----------



## BreanneB55

I can totally feel your pain and frustration. I am in a similar situation and it is so painful at times. That' s actually what brought me here. I was also devistated after my third failed IUI. 
Myself: 33
Husband: 31
Married: 10-9-2004
Occupation: Registered Nurse
Babies: Two pugs (Odie and Yoshi)
Unknown reason for infertility (all tests/blood work/sperm) normal
TTC: #1 for 15 months
Feb 2013: Clomid 50mg days 4-8, no trigger, one IUI 
March 2013:Clomid days 4-8, HCG trigger, 2 B2B IUIs 
April 2013: Clomid days 4-8, HCG trigger, one IUI 
I had one mature follicle with each Clomid cycle, but never had any success. We started injectables this month.
May 2013: Follitism days 3-10 (tapered dose), 5 large follies, HCG trigger, and 2 B2B IUIs. Currently on my TWW (test on 6-4-13)


----------



## Sunshine24

Breanne- Hope your tww goes quickly and you get your BFP!!! Keep us posted, this is a great supportive group that helped me through many dark days.

xoxo


----------



## PinkPeony

Maverick007 said:


> StayHopeful, really sorry to hear about the car accident but glad it was not more serious. It still sounds pretty frustrating. I hope you are able to keep moving forward as you planned.
> 
> Strawberry, the RE seemed a little disappointed to be seeing us back and she said she feels that unless we want to do one more IUI (which would be 4th at her office, 5th total), we really have no other option than moving on to IVF. I really don't know that I want to do one more, though of course if that ended up being the one that worked...but she didn't really give me a sense that she had confidence in another IUI being the answer.
> 
> She also said we are borderline for traditional IVF vs. ICSI as far as counts go and it would all depend on the counts on the day of retrieval...and recommended DH start eating anti-oxidant rich foods like berries, etc. She thinks the timeline would be sometime in early to mid August for the procedure itself, with June being the month I can get any more diagnostic testing up to date (think this would just be the infectious disease blood tests) and then July would be the month I would start BC and then stims after that. We are about 90% sure we're going to do it!
> 
> Did anyone in this thread that's doing IVF (or has done it) consider the refund-type programs where they give you a certain # of fresh/frozen cycles and if they don't work, you get a % of money back? I am not feeling like I want to do this (I want to be optimistic that the first try will work).

Well if you go ahead with IVF, it looks like you we could be cycling around the same time! I'll be working out those particulars on June 11 at the next appt. i don't have the option of any discounts based on multiple cycles at my clinic. I haven't seen that at any of the Canadian clinics... I feel like they don't do that here. I think I probably would do that if I could depending on the cost.


----------



## Maverick007

Pink, that would be awesome to have a cycle buddy! The program I was told about is called Attain and it's a company that offers the program through certain doctors I guess - but is not affiliated directly with the dr. I don't know the cost, but it's 3 fresh and 3 frozen cycles w/ 70% refund if not successful, 100% refund if using donor sperm. I think the cost alone would probably be prohibitive for me, since I'm sure it'd be at least $30K or somewhere around that - all I know is it's somewhat discounted vs. if you paid for those 6 rounds separately. I think we are pretty certain we don't want to do more than 2 IVF cycles (whether fresh/FET), so I think we will pass on this program.

Welcome, Breanne! Good luck to you, I hope you get your BFP! :)


----------



## Maverick007

Bma11 said:


> Maverick- do in your heart what is right. Just remember the statistics of IUI vs IVF. MUCH HIGHER!!! Also, my clinic offers nothing like that. However, I pay the ivf(icsi & assisted hatching included) and if it doesn't work the next cycles are automatically waived if physician fees! That knocks off like 6 grand!! And FET's are like a little over 3k.
> 
> Strawberry- glad things are looking up! I also hear going to the chiropractor is really great for fertility!! My friend had a miscarriage and has PCOS and decided to go to the chiropractor and ended up pregnant. So she swears by it!! And I'm so glad I'm not the only one who does the whole license plate thing!!! I do it too! :wacko:
> 
> My embryo transfer was great. Nothing to it. My RE let my mom and best friend in the room. My DH is sick and has to sleep because he is working nights. I am on prednisone which suppresses my immune system so I'd rather stay away from anyone who is sick!! :)
> I'm already itching to POAS! :haha:

woohoo! so glad that everything went perfectly...i laughed at your wanting to already poas...too funny! but i know i would want to also. :) can't wait to hear the results.

and yes, it gives me a lot of comfort to know the success rates are much higher, i'm already feeling excited about it.


----------



## Strawberry13

Bma congrats on being PUPO!!! Try to keep yourself very busy these next few weeks, I will be trying to do the same! 

Breanne welcome! You're on the same schedule as a few of us so we'll all be testing at the same time. Best of luck on this cycle! 

Maverick keep us posted on how it goes and what you guys decide in terms of timing. I hope you guys can start quickly! 

Stay hopeful so glad that they're allowing you to start your stims that must have been a huge relief!


----------



## PinkPeony

Yay!! Hope we can be cycle buddies! 

I understand what you mean now. I wouldn't be able to afford that either and have no intention of doing that many IVF's. I haven't discussed with DH or anything but in my mind I would do 2 fresh IVF's - if I have any frosties btwn those I'll have a go at a FET as well, but beyond that I think I'd move on. There's the money factor which is huge but also I worry about long term health consequences of doing so many IVF cycles.


----------



## PinkPeony

Glad to hear your FET was a breeze BMA!!

Welcome Breanne!


----------



## BreanneB55

Thanks ladies!! So happy to have aplace where I can relate to people going through the same things I am! Gives me renewed sense of hope:)


----------



## Sunshine24

Breanne--you definitely found your place! This board kept me sane and I'm convinced helped me get to me BFP by making me calm and feel supported!


----------



## Strawberry13

Good morning ladies! How's everyone feeling? Bma any symptoms yet? Do u know when ur gonna test? 

Cjohnson how about you any symptoms? None here unfortunately :(

Maverick did you guys come to any conclusions? Is ivf definitely on for the summer?


----------



## Strawberry13

Good morning ladies! How's everyone feeling? Bma any symptoms yet? Do u know when ur gonna test? 

Maverick did you guys come to any conclusions? Is ivf definitely on for the summer?


----------



## Bma11

Good morning!!!

I did POAS this morning knowing it would be too soon, and hopefully and most likely it is!! Lol but I couldn't help it! :wacko:
Around 12 am I had pressure in my abdomen area as if maybe AF was coming but it wasn't cramps, like crumpling, rolling cramps. I will take that as a good sign though!! :)

How are you strawberry? And everyone else? 

Thanks for the well wishes ladies!


----------



## Maverick007

Hey ladies! Hope everyone had a good weekend...it's definitely Monday though. 

Bma, Strawberry, and everyone else in the TWW, I am continuing to feel very hopeful for you all! Someone will get some good news this month, I just know it. :dust:

I got AF sometime in the middle of the night last night so at least I can definitely be sure now that the last cycle was a bust. Talked to DH this morning and we are definitely moving forward with IVF as soon as we can. 

I left a msg with the IVF coordinator at my RE's office to let her know it was CD1 and to let me know of any remaining diagnostic testing I need to complete. So the ball is rolling!


----------



## Bma11

Maverick- :hugs: sorry it was definitely a bust but I am super happy you are moving on with ivf! The chances are much greater! 

And thanks I want this bfp so bad & to stick. :)


----------



## Strawberry13

Ohh bma yes it's def too early try to hold out a few more days! The stretching feeling def sounds like a good sign so fingers crossed for you!

Maverick sorry AF came its never fun to see her :( but glad you're moving forward and hopefully you can begin ivf sooner rather than later!

I'm feeling the same, have a few symptoms like tiredness late in the day and very high temps, but I'm 99% sure that's from the prometrium my dr has me on so nothing to read into. 

So I need everyone's advice on something- I'm supposed to go for a beta and progesterone test on thurs and to be honest I really don't want to go bc it's gonna ruin my weekend assuminh its neg. I would much rather just wait for AF to arrive next week and only test if its late. But I think my dr may want me to test bc assuming its neg they'll take me off prometrium right away. Do u think I should be a bad patient and just not get the test till Saturday, then I'll find out Monday and it won't completely ruin by weekend??


----------



## Maverick007

Strawberry13 said:


> Ohh bma yes it's def too early try to hold out a few more days! The stretching feeling def sounds like a good sign so fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Maverick sorry AF came its never fun to see her :( but glad you're moving forward and hopefully you can begin ivf sooner rather than later!
> 
> I'm feeling the same, have a few symptoms like tiredness late in the day and very high temps, but I'm 99% sure that's from the prometrium my dr has me on so nothing to read into.
> 
> So I need everyone's advice on something- I'm supposed to go for a beta and progesterone test on thurs and to be honest I really don't want to go bc it's gonna ruin my weekend assuminh its neg. I would much rather just wait for AF to arrive next week and only test if its late. But I think my dr may want me to test bc assuming its neg they'll take me off prometrium right away. Do u think I should be a bad patient and just not get the test till Saturday, then I'll find out Monday and it won't completely ruin by weekend??

Thanks :) I'm glad to be moving forward!

I have no idea re: your question because I'm not familiar with the prometrium or what the impact of taking it is if you're pregnant. :( I would probably call the nurse and get an understanding of that and if it's not that big a deal health-wise, don't feel pressured to go test if you're not comfortable with it and would rather just wait.


----------



## Bma11

Strawberry- Are you just not wanting to get the test because if its negative you'll be upset the whole weekend? 

I don't know about you but when I was doing iui's I couldn't wait to know the outcome and when it was negative I'd be able to drink a beer or something to calm me down. Not that drinking is anything special but for me it relaxes me. Personally I'd get the test done, obviously!! I'm only 4 days post 5 day transfer and already testing! Lol


----------



## Strawberry13

Bma11 said:


> Strawberry- Are you just not wanting to get the test because if its negative you'll be upset the whole weekend?

Yes exactly I don't want my weekend to be ruined by a bfn I'd rather find out on Monday and be depressed at work ( I also have a baby shower this weekend so a neg would make that upsetting to go to also). I guess everyone handles it differently though. And yes I think you're def way too early to test so try to hold out a little more!

I'll probably just ask my nurse this wk if I can push off the test a few days. Hopefully she says its ok!


----------



## Bma11

Ohhhh baby shower ... I get it.. I honestly do!! See what they say & let us know!!


----------



## PinkPeony

I just don't go to baby showers anymore. They mess me up emotionally and it's just not worth it. If the person doesn't understand then I don't care to have them as a friend.

If you have enough prometrium to last you at least till Monday when you get your test result then no big deal I think. I actually never test as a rule. Even when I was doing IUI's, I just told my doc it's easier for me emotionally to wait for AF. The only times I went in for the test was when I was on progesterone bc they never give me enough to hold me over in case I was preg. So I'd need to find out. I have issues with my progesterone so I'd def need to supplement during early pregnancy. 

Anyway.. that's just me. Clearly, when I have a rough time with TTC I can really get into a funk so I try to plan ahead a bit. That's just me trying to cope - which it sounds like you're doing by avoiding the test before the weekend. Do what's best for your emotional well being.


----------



## Strawberry13

Thanks guys! So nice to have people who understand. I feel like I'm not nuts cause sometimes I'm not too sure lol

Yeah showers are hard. This one is for a good friend of mine who went through a lot to get pg (she got pg through ivf). She knows what I'm going through and is a huge support for me and even told me not to come if I'm not up for it. So yeah I def want to be there for her and I am truly very happy for her. But even so getting a negative the day before def will NOT help matters at all. Lol


----------



## PinkPeony

Aw that's not so bad. Maybe I could handle that one too. Good for her! 

It's tough when it's an oopsie pregnancy and the woman just sits there complaining while ppl pile gifts on her.... not that I'm speaking from experience or anything... :dohh:

Also I can't deal with all the older ladies who think it's perfectly Ok to pry about when I'm going to have kids. "So you're neeeeexxt!!" or "you're married? why don't you have kids?" Like I just eff-ing met you lady do you want to know the results of my last pap smear too? It's a little personal! 

sorry for the vent lol


----------



## barbikins

hey ladies, im new to this thread
i just went through my third IUI & at 12dpo yesterday I had some sharp cramps & slightly later after started spotting. Brown light spotting. Have a tiny bit of it today too at 13dpo. I am not scheduled until Wed to go in for bloods but what can we say - I'm out. LOL
Damn. I am waiting for this to be over & onto IUI#4. Damn.


----------



## Bma11

Barbikins- :hugs:


----------



## Strawberry13

So sorry barbkins &#128546;I'm on #3 as well and my DH and I were just talking this wkend about how we're both just so tapped out of energy and strength. We just need to keep going though...

Pink no need to apologize for venting at all! I feel the exact same way about people's nosy questions. Even people who know what you're going through can be so insensitive....


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Strawberry. How far in your cycle are you?
I'm feeling OK surprisingly but a part of me feels detached now. I have some doubts & I'd rather not sets self up with expectations. I just never imagine 1.5 years later I wouldn't be pregnant or with child.


----------



## Strawberry13

I know exactly what u mean. Do you know what your next steps are yet? Or are you going to meet w the dr to discuss?

I'm 7dpo but not going to test until next week probably (see my earlier posts on this thread from today....)


----------



## dovkav123

Hi,
I am reading this thread and it is very inspirational. Congrats for all BFP and heads up for waiting for miracle! I am planning to do first IUI this month.

SASHIMI-please tell me if you can, what was your AMH blood test? You said you had low ovarain reserve. My number is 1.29 ng/ml. Should I worry? I am 33 y/o and we are trying for 17months. The tests are great and sperm is super. My RE suggests LAP, but i want to do HSG first and IUI.
CCLOMIDQUEEN-I also had ruptured appendix operation and I had to stay in the hospital for 10 days with high fever. How are you doing in YOUR treatments? Did you do LAP? It would be nice to contact you.
baby dust to all!


----------



## dovkav123

CCClomidQueen said:


> Been off for a little bit. I had my Lap on Thursday it wasn't so bad, just really sore, but much better today. So... the doctor found scarring where I had my appendix out and my ovary stuck to bowel and surprisingly my left side opposite of appendix was worse, I had severe adhesions and hidden ovary! she was able to clean up everything 100% except the right ovary is still attached to bowel guess to risky to remove, but she seemed really happy with findings. I meet with her for my post op next week and can hardley wait since I was groggy when hearing the news.
> thinking of you all!!

Hi, CCClomid queen
You just answered my question. I also had appendix removed, I have painful ovulation. Dr. thinks that ovaries are in bad position on both sides.My tests are great and sperm is super! She suggests LAP. I am considering doing HSG and iui first. How old are you and what is your AMH? Are your tubes open?


----------



## Maverick007

barbikins and dovkav, good luck to you both, and welcome. :) i pray it's not AF barbikins, are you testing today? fingers crossed for you!! :dust:


----------



## Maverick007

Nicedips said:


> This thread is so full of positive energy. I am on my fifth IUI cycle which failed, I got my AF today:growlmad:. I am so devastated and depressed. This thread gives me some hope.
> 
> I have my follow up appt on Jun3, hope my doc gets little bit aggressive and not suggest another IUI. I have so many questions to ask him now.

Nicedips, how did your follow up appt go w/ the dr?


----------



## Maverick007

barbikins said:


> Thanks Strawberry. How far in your cycle are you?
> I'm feeling OK surprisingly but a part of me feels detached now. I have some doubts & I'd rather not sets self up with expectations. I just never imagine 1.5 years later I wouldn't be pregnant or with child.

barbikins, i looked at your blog post showing your progression tests, and i'm seeing a faint line, even on your most recent tests...is it just the photo lighting playing tricks or are you still seeing a faint line? i just felt like i could see something there. then again, i've never in my life had a BFP so i could be crazy! ;)


----------



## barbikins

I'm testing w/ the clinic tomorrow morning. I have IC coming today so I can take a test for a just incase. But I am still ever so slightly spotting today. Like tiny. I guess start spotting 4 days before AF arrives. Great.

Maverik - the test on my blog isn't up-to-date. I stopped at 12dpo??? It's when ever I ran out of IC lol. I can't say I'm possibly in any more w/spotting & cramps. FML. Just waiting for AF to come already.


----------



## StayHopeful

Maverick, :hugs: I hope you guys can move on to IVF quickly!

Barbikins, I hope that it's just spotting and not AF!

I'm right there with you ladies on baby showers. Even when the person the shower is for understands, a lot of other people don't and it just gets hard.

AFM, I had my test transfer and ultrasound this morning. The test transfer went great and the doctor said my ultrasound looked great too. I'd been super worried since they'd changed my plan and I didn't do the 3 weeks of BCP, but it looks like things worked out anyway! The nurse actually told me that my ovaries looked beautiful. I couldn't help but laugh at that one. I'm still taking progesterone to bring on AF, I'll stop that on Friday and hopefully get AF a few days later. Then I'll start my injectible meds. I can't wait! It's been a while since I've been this excited about AF coming...


----------



## BreanneB55

Tested today as scheduled..BFN. Now to start over again...Bleh


----------



## Sunshine24

So sorry Breanne, I know how awful that feels :(


----------



## Strawberry13

So sorry breanne. Sending hugs. Did AF come yet or still waiting? Try to look forward to starting a new cycle if you can... But I know how hard that is. 

Stay hopeful... Hooray you are getting close! Just think in about a month you will hopefully have a little tiny embryo inside you ( or 2!). Keep us posted on how the injections go. 

Barbkins how are u feeling?


----------



## Maverick007

So sorry Breanne :( Truly know what you're going through. 

Thank you, Stayhopeful. I hope we can get started soon...sounds like I do not need to re-do any diagnostic testing so hopefully early July the process will start! Sounds like things are progressing really well for you too, I'm sure you're feeling excited!


----------



## BreanneB55

Strawberry13 said:


> So sorry breanne. Sending hugs. Did AF come yet or still waiting? Try to look forward to starting a new cycle if you can... But I know how hard that is.
> 
> Stay hopeful... Hooray you are getting close! Just think in about a month you will hopefully have a little tiny embryo inside you ( or 2!). Keep us posted on how the injections go.
> 
> Barbkins how are u feeling?

Strawberry, AF is here. Starting a new cycle. Seeing my RE on Friday. I am trying to stay hopeful. Its just THAT DAY that is the worst. Its always a hard one and it's so hard to break the news to my husband. Thanks for words of encouragement. Hoping this next time will be the one.


----------



## Bma11

Breanne-:hugs: sorry. 

Stay hopeful- yay!! Excited for you!

Maverick - same to you! Excited for you :)

Strawberry- how are things with you?


----------



## Nicedips

Maverick007 said:


> Nicedips, how did your follow up appt go w/ the dr?

My appt got pushed to today, I spoke with my doc and he gave me three options but recommended option 3
1. On Clomid with three IUI cycles
2. Fertility injections
3. IVF

I asked him about lap, his response in his words "I don't want to put u under knife and don't recommend it"

I decided to go for IVF, need to convince DH. I also need to find out if my insurance/work covers anything, look at financial sources.


----------



## Nicedips

Breanne- sorry about AF
Stay hopeful/Maverick - good luck for u


----------



## StayHopeful

So sorry, breanne. :hugs:


----------



## Strawberry13

Nicedips sounds like that's probably the best option.. Gl trying to convince your DH. If you look at the facts and stats I'm sure you can show him why you and your dr feel this way! Sending hugs. 

Bma I'm feeling the same, no symptoms so starting to accept that I'm out for the month. How about you?? Did you test??

Maverick and stay hopeful how are you 2 feeling? Excited hopefully?


----------



## Bma11

Strawberry- I did test & I'm pregnant! It's still so early but my test is strong! I go in tomorrow to do my beta. :) 

Nice dips- good luck! Of course I would say this now but sincerely wish I'd just went straight to ivf.


----------



## Strawberry13

Yayyyy congrats!! Maybe there's 2 little beans in there??


----------



## PinkPeony

woohoo!!! :happydance: Congrats BMA!!


----------



## Maverick007

oh my goodness, congratulations!!!!! i was wondering this morning if you had gotten a positive yet! YAY! Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Maverick007

It's starting to get hard to keep track of everyone here, wow :) So happy for bma this morning!! Truly made this terrible morning much better! We are going through a tropical storm so it's pretty gross and depressing outside.

Strawberry, don't count yourself out yet! I hear about so many people that said they had no symptoms early on and were still pg, so try to keep up your spirits until you know for sure! Fingers still crossed big time for you though!!

Nicedips, I know it's such a hard decision but I wish you the best. Lately I just go with whatever I feel like I have the most peace about. In our case that meant doing four IUIs first, which all failed, but I know at the time that was the right decision. For me, I knew if I went straight to IVF I'd probably always wonder if the IUIs would have worked. Now I will not ever wonder, but that's just me. :)

I am feeling overwhelmed this morning because I just spoke to the IVF coordinator in more detail and the price tag is starting to scare me off! She's telling me that just the single cycle, with meds and ICSI, would be worst case right around $16k. Ouch. All this time I'd been thinking 12 - 13K which is not that much less, but it's still sticker shock. We are going to borrow the money so it's definitely making me a little uncomfortable. She also told me about a new program Attain came up w/ that is 2 fresh/2 frozen cycles...so I'm letting her apply for it and hope to hear soon what the price tag would be for that and whether it would make any more sense than doing all those cycles separately.


----------



## Bma11

Strawberry- I don't feel any symptoms either still with a positive test, so don't worry yet! You are not out. :)

Maverick- I couldn't agree more with your advice to nice dips. I could t go on to ivf without trying iui's because I was so scared of ivf at the time. Then I couldn't move on to ivf without doing a laparoscopy. Ill never wonder either but heck I could have saved $7 grand on 3 failed iui's and the meds. U know? Arh! Why would it be so expensive? Is that with the cost of meds? Does insurance cover anything? My RE wrote me the script and I was able to get the prices of the meds before I did anything.


----------



## Maverick007

Bma11 said:


> Strawberry- I don't feel any symptoms either still with a positive test, so don't worry yet! You are not out. :)
> 
> Maverick- I couldn't agree more with your advice to nice dips. I could t go on to ivf without trying iui's because I was so scared of ivf at the time. Then I couldn't move on to ivf without doing a laparoscopy. Ill never wonder either but heck I could have saved $7 grand on 3 failed iui's and the meds. U know? Arh! Why would it be so expensive? Is that with the cost of meds? Does insurance cover anything? My RE wrote me the script and I was able to get the prices of the meds before I did anything.

Yeah that is with the meds which she estimates at between 4-5K and with the cost of freezing any potential remaining embryos for 1 year. She says base price is $9,200 + meds (4-5K) plus ICSI would be $1,120. So I could end up paying less, esp if ICSI is not needed, but I wouldn't know until after I borrowed all the money. Luckily you can pre-pay the loan back w/ no penalty, but still, I'd possibly end up paying extra interest unnecessarily. :( Bah. My insurance only covers IUIs and diagnostic testing (which I already completed) so no coverage exists for IVF. Oh well. Obviously, this is so much more worthwhile than borrowing money for a car or something, so why am I worrying, I don't know. It's just a little overwhelming I guess!


----------



## Bma11

The money is overwhelming no matter how you spin it. So don't worry for worrying about it. It's natural and you'll get over it as well. That's a good price. Mine was 11,850 with icsi & assisted hatching and storage for a year. Then I would have had to pay out of pocket for meds and luckily my insurance paid a huge portion of that. So, actually I just did the math and we are paying about the same if my insurance didnt cover meds. :dohh: 
It's well worth it! I'm excited for you!!


----------



## Maverick007

Thanks, it really helps to hear another person's perspective that's been through it. I am actually hoping my insurance will also help w/ the meds b/c supposedly my plan covers prescriptions (and it says something like "including for infertility"). So that would be AWESOME. I should call them before I do anything further w/ the loan application. Did your insurance company make you get pre-authorization for all the med coverage?

Also, how excited are you?? I always think when I finally get a positive, it will be too surreal for me to actually believe it. :)


----------



## Bma11

Yes I had to get pre authorization. The doctor gave me my prescription of everything I would need and I called or they called me (can't remember) and they gave me a total. 

I'm so excited and so nervous. This morning I freaked a little more because the line was really there. It is very surreal. I will be on pins and needles until 1pm tomorrow... They'll call with my beta results!!


----------



## Nicedips

Appreciate all ur responses and happy atleast some body is with me but guess i would have to wait on IVF decision.

I called my insurance company and they have pre-req to get qualified for IVF coverage. I need to go through 3 injectible IUIs before IVF :(. I am attending IVF orientation anyway on 19th, I will get pricing sheet. I guess I will have to wait few more days to have a clear path of what I am going to do.

I also scheduled appt with another RE. My current RE is good, but want to get second opinion if my RE missed any tests I should have got done. I dont know if its needed, thought i would go for it.


----------



## Maverick007

Nicedips, I think it sounds like you are being smart about it and don't feel rushed to make a decision...sometimes you just need a break to regroup and get a different outlook. I hope this new RE has some new ideas! Will your insurance cover IVF if you do the IUIs first? If so, that is pretty amazing.


----------



## StayHopeful

Woohoo, congrats BMA!!! GL with your beta tomorrow!:happydance:

Maverick, we're doing a 50% refund cycle and it was about $10,800, plus about $3500 for the meds (that was with 50% off the cetrotide and gonal f). Our last IUI was in November and we've been saving since then. We had to put the meds on our credit card and we set up a payment plan with our RE's clinic for the last 25% of the IVF contract cost, but it includes ICSI and assisted hatching if they feel like our embryos need it and it also includes storage for one year, plus unlimited FETs if the fresh cycle doesn't work.

Strawberry, I'm getting so nervous and excited! Today was the last day of school (I'm a teacher) and I've been so busy with all of our end-of-the-year stuff that I haven't really had a chance to think about it. But now that the school year is ending and I take my last progesterone tomorrow night, it's all I can think about! Part of me is really hopeful and part of me is scared to be hopeful because I'll be devastated by another bfn. And I feel like so much more is riding on it because it seems like a much bigger deal, both in terms of cost and how much I'm actually putting my body through. But I know I can't think like that, I just have to go in being positive. Basically, I'm freaking out a little bit... :wacko:


----------



## Bma11

Stay hopeful- thank you!! its totally normal, the feelings youre having. But I swear once you actually get going the worry and anxiety isn't as bad because the whole IVF process is not as scary when actually doing it :)

Yay for summer, I swear I wish I was able to be a teacher! Would be the best work set up ever! I can't believe school lasts this long... Our districts last day was today as well but my step kids who live in tx too just west got out last Thursday. Weird.


----------



## Maverick007

StayHopeful, that sounds like a great program they offer! I really don't think I want to do 2 fresh/2 frozen, but at the same time, if this attempt at a 1st fresh cycle did not work, it would be awhile before we could do another fresh cycle so the hope would be we'd have some left to freeze.

How is everyone else doing? Pinkpeony how are you? Are you getting close to your next appt to talk about ivf and timelines and all that? I hope our cycles end up being close together!


----------



## PinkPeony

Yes! Close!! It's on Tuesday! I'll let you know how it goes. :thumbup:

GL BMA!! How are you feeling btw?


----------



## Bma11

Good luck pink. I actually feel fine in terms of symptoms. Have a bad sinus headache and this mornin has a nausea but all good now.

My beta is 191.:) I go back Monday for another test :cloud9:


----------



## Maverick007

Bma11 said:


> Good luck pink. I actually feel fine in terms of symptoms. Have a bad sinus headache and this mornin has a nausea but all good now.
> 
> My beta is 191.:) I go back Monday for another test :cloud9:

that is awesome!!:dance:


----------



## Sunshine24

StayHopeful said:


> Woohoo, congrats BMA!!! GL with your beta tomorrow!:happydance:
> 
> Maverick, we're doing a 50% refund cycle and it was about $10,800, plus about $3500 for the meds (that was with 50% off the cetrotide and gonal f). Our last IUI was in November and we've been saving since then. We had to put the meds on our credit card and we set up a payment plan with our RE's clinic for the last 25% of the IVF contract cost, but it includes ICSI and assisted hatching if they feel like our embryos need it and it also includes storage for one year, plus unlimited FETs if the fresh cycle doesn't work.
> 
> Strawberry, I'm getting so nervous and excited! Today was the last day of school (I'm a teacher) and I've been so busy with all of our end-of-the-year stuff that I haven't really had a chance to think about it. But now that the school year is ending and I take my last progesterone tomorrow night, it's all I can think about! Part of me is really hopeful and part of me is scared to be hopeful because I'll be devastated by another bfn. And I feel like so much more is riding on it because it seems like a much bigger deal, both in terms of cost and how much I'm actually putting my body through. But I know I can't think like that, I just have to go in being positive. Basically, I'm freaking out a little bit... :wacko:

I was very nervous when I began IVF and when I started to get hopeful, I would get MORE nervous because I didnt want my hopes to be dashed. But like BMA said, it's actually not as nerve wracking once you start the process. It will go fast for you and you will be surprised how good you feel!! And if you have any questions there are several of us on here that have gone through IVF and would be happy to support you. 

Like your BnB name says " StayHopeful " :thumbup:


----------



## StayHopeful

Thanks, ladies! This is such a wonderful, supportive thread! And Bma, your beta is awesome!!! :cheer:


----------



## fisher640

Bma11 said:


> Strawberry- I did test & I'm pregnant! It's still so early but my test is strong! I go in tomorrow to do my beta. :)
> 
> Nice dips- good luck! Of course I would say this now but sincerely wish I'd just went straight to ivf.

Yayyyyy!!!!!


----------



## fisher640

Maverick007 said:


> Thanks, it really helps to hear another person's perspective that's been through it. I am actually hoping my insurance will also help w/ the meds b/c supposedly my plan covers prescriptions (and it says something like "including for infertility"). So that would be AWESOME. I should call them before I do anything further w/ the loan application. Did your insurance company make you get pre-authorization for all the med coverage?
> 
> Also, how excited are you?? I always think when I finally get a positive, it will be too surreal for me to actually believe it. :)

It's funny you say that cause I was home alone when I got mine and I wandered in an out of the bathroom repeatedly looking at it saying aloud to no one "that's not a joke" "that's not a joke" I didn't even know what to do. Lol.


----------



## Maverick007

fisher640 said:


> Maverick007 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, it really helps to hear another person's perspective that's been through it. I am actually hoping my insurance will also help w/ the meds b/c supposedly my plan covers prescriptions (and it says something like "including for infertility"). So that would be AWESOME. I should call them before I do anything further w/ the loan application. Did your insurance company make you get pre-authorization for all the med coverage?
> 
> Also, how excited are you?? I always think when I finally get a positive, it will be too surreal for me to actually believe it. :)
> 
> It's funny you say that cause I was home alone when I got mine and I wandered in an out of the bathroom repeatedly looking at it saying aloud to no one "that's not a joke" "that's not a joke" I didn't even know what to do. Lol.Click to expand...

That is pretty funny! I imagine I would do something similar. :)


----------



## SashimiMimi

Maverick I didn't expect my IVF to work because I only had one embryo make it to transfer. I did a HPT to prepare myself for the worst and when I saw two lines I literally fell off the toilet!!! I could not believe my eyes!! It was very surreal after over a year of BFNs. Now it's even more surreal having an actual baby here. A baby that's mine! It's nuts!!

I'm glad to see BFPs happening!! Yay BMA!!!

And I want to echo what sunshine said about IVF... I was terrified to do it, but surprisingly felt good throughout the process!!! IVF was actually very empowering. I knew I'd either get a BFP or find out what the heck was wrong with me!

I'm do glad this thread continues to be so supportive for so many people. I'm still lurking but find it hard to write with my little guy here. But as I've said in other posts, I can look back on all the fails, heartache, fear, uncomfortable fertility procedures, etc., and know it was all totally worth it. I just know all the ladies going through the prospect of facing IVF will get their BFPs, it's just so hard to face that fear of uncertainty. Stay strong ladies!


----------



## Sunshine24

I love to pop in on this board, so many awesome ladies supporting each other. Grateful I found this board last winter and so happy so many are still using it.

xoxo


----------



## Strawberry13

Sashimi fisher and sunshine thanks for your encouragement! Nice to see so many success stories on here to keep our hope up. 

Stay hopeful did you get AF yet? I'm sure I'd be the same way as you ladies starting ivf scared as hell but excited at the same time... It must be such a wave if emotions to have had all if these months of failure and be so close to something where your chances increase so much.

I'm excited for all you guys starting... I almost want to start now so I can be cycle buddies with all of you lol. But my dr wants to do a few more iui's. Not sure how many more we can handle but we're thinking maybe just this upcoming cycle then move on to ivf after that.


----------



## Maverick007

Strawberry13 said:


> Sashimi fisher and sunshine thanks for your encouragement! Nice to see so many success stories on here to keep our hope up.
> 
> Stay hopeful did you get AF yet? I'm sure I'd be the same way as you ladies starting ivf scared as hell but excited at the same time... It must be such a wave if emotions to have had all if these months of failure and be so close to something where your chances increase so much.
> 
> I'm excited for all you guys starting... I almost want to start now so I can be cycle buddies with all of you lol. But my dr wants to do a few more iui's. Not sure how many more we can handle but we're thinking maybe just this upcoming cycle then move on to ivf after that.

Strawberry are you definitely out this cycle?? I was just about to get on here to ask you how everything was going...

we would love to have you as a cycle buddy too!! i'm starting to get really excited and impatient! i gotta keep reminding myself to take it slow. :)


----------



## Strawberry13

Yeah patience is something you are forced to learn the hard way in this process. I'm glad you're excited though I think it's very easy to become bitter. 

Yeah I'm officially out beta was negative. Wasn't a shock though I had cramps that were undeniably AF since mid last week. So just waiting to get it then will talk to my dr about how this cycle will go.


----------



## Maverick007

Strawberry13 said:


> Yeah patience is something you are forced to learn the hard way in this process. I'm glad you're excited though I think it's very easy to become bitter.
> 
> Yeah I'm officially out beta was negative. Wasn't a shock though I had cramps that were undeniably AF since mid last week. So just waiting to get it then will talk to my dr about how this cycle will go.

:hugs: Sorry girl, hang in there. This process can be so frustrating.


----------



## StayHopeful

Sorry about the bfn, strawberry :hugs:

AF arrived this evening! It's light, but that's kind of expected since I didn't o. I should do a cetrotide injection tomorrow, waiting to hear from my FS to make sure. I didn't start until the office was already closed today.


----------



## Maverick007

Yay! So glad you are moving ahead StayHopeful! Keep us posted. :)


----------



## StayHopeful

So upset, went in for my baseline ultrasound this morning and I have a 14mm cyst on my right ovary. So the nurse drew bloodwork and I'm waiting to hear from the doctor about whether or not I can proceed.


----------



## Maverick007

StayHopeful said:


> So upset, went in for my baseline ultrasound this morning and I have a 14mm cyst on my right ovary. So the nurse drew bloodwork and I'm waiting to hear from the doctor about whether or not I can proceed.

oh no!! :( so sorry! I hope the doc says you can go ahead....fingers crossed!


----------



## Strawberry13

Ugh that stinks! Do they know what caused it? Keep us posted on what they say.


----------



## Nicedips

Sorry to hear @stay hopeful ... Keep us updated


----------



## StayHopeful

Doctor called back this afternoon and I have to go on 2 weeks of BCP to hopefully shrink the cyst. It looks like it's a follicle, it's producing estrogen. I'm so frustrated. We tried naturally for 6 months while we saved up for IVF and nothing, my body wouldn't even o. Now the one month it shouldn't and I have a freaking follicle. I'll have another ultrasound on the 24th and then hopefully move forward with the cetrotide injection and start stims a few days later. I know it's only a delay, but I'm crushed. And there's no guarantee that the cyst will shrink, either. :cry:


----------



## Sunshine24

I'm so sorry StayHopeful....I know how frustrating that is!! I also had a cyst right before I went through IVF and it frustrated the HELL out of me! I had to go on BCP to shrink it, but it did work. And it will for you too. And I found a lot of research during that time that said how BCP is so good before starting IVF or anything because it "resets" your body--so perhaps this is what you need, even though it sucks.

I am sending positive vibes your way!


----------



## Maverick007

StayHopeful, I'm sure it must be SO disheartening but it sounds like the bcp should help...praying you get to move ahead very soon, you've been waiting long enough as it is!! :hugs:


----------



## PinkPeony

Sorry to hear that Stay Hopeful. I gotta say, I hear things like this all the time from ladies doing IVF. Seems like there's so often some kind of holdup. It makes me pay attention bc I know it'll be so hard to just surrender to the process and go with the flow. 

I had my IVF appt yesterday. Went over scheduling and costs (yikes) as well as our test results which all came back normal except that my vitamin D was low (no surprise there, apparently everyone in my part of the world is deficient). I thought they were testing every hormone but it was more immunizations and that kind of thing. The only hormones were prolactin (that had come back high back in sept) and AMH. So I'm about to get AF any moment now so once I get my NEXT AF I'm going to call with my day 1 and start on BCP and get an endometrial biopsy. Then it looks like I'll start stimming with Gonal F somewhere around Aug 9. I haven't got my head around it all yet. Going on vacation tomorrow for a week and a half so I'm just going to try to forget about it until I get back.


----------



## Maverick007

PinkPeony said:


> Sorry to hear that Stay Hopeful. I gotta say, I hear things like this all the time from ladies doing IVF. Seems like there's so often some kind of holdup. It makes me pay attention bc I know it'll be so hard to just surrender to the process and go with the flow.
> 
> I had my IVF appt yesterday. Went over scheduling and costs (yikes) as well as our test results which all came back normal except that my vitamin D was low (no surprise there, apparently everyone in my part of the world is deficient). I thought they were testing every hormone but it was more immunizations and that kind of thing. The only hormones were prolactin (that had come back high back in sept) and AMH. So I'm about to get AF any moment now so once I get my NEXT AF I'm going to call with my day 1 and start on BCP and get an endometrial biopsy. Then it looks like I'll start stimming with Gonal F somewhere around Aug 9. I haven't got my head around it all yet. Going on vacation tomorrow for a week and a half so I'm just going to try to forget about it until I get back.

It sounds like full speed ahead, but I totally agree with what you said about all the delays you hear about...I feel like I need to prepare myself for the same possibilities and get ready to go with the flow. No matter what you do though, those delays are always going to suck and stress you out. :(

You sound like you will be starting things pretty similar to me. I am expecting next AF around July 2 which is when i should start on BC for 2-3 weeks and then start stims for 10-12 days or so. I am currently wrangling w/ the loan people and just found out that you can't use the loan to pay for your meds (what?? why didn't the dr mention this to me is a total mystery since they use this company constantly). so I'm looking into other ways to pay for those. 

keep us posted on your progress but definitely make sure you don't think about any of this craziness during your vacation. :)


----------



## Strawberry13

Stay hopeful I'm so sorry your plans changed, this whole process is just so incredibly frustrating. But 2 weeks will fly by and at least it's just a delay, not an all out halt on things. 

Pink that is so great that you're moving on things! It must be a good feeling to have a timeline and a plan. I always do better when I have something to look forward to. Is there any reason you can't start bcp on this coming cycle? I agree you should try your best you can to forget about everything on vaca! 

Over here, AF arrived today and I go in for baseline sono Friday, then start clomid, then iui likely next weekend. I can't believe I'm on #4 already. It's been a long long year...


----------



## StayHopeful

Thanks, ladies! It was just disheartening to hear. But you're right, delays happen all the time and it's just part of the process. This means that I can have a drink to celebrate my anniversary on Fri and that I can go to a waterpark one more time before everything starts, too.

Maverick, are you going to be using gonal f? My husband and I applied for the EMD Serono Compassionate Care program and got 50% off gonal f. We filled out the application, but since we were on the higher end of the income bracket (we're both full-time teachers) we also wrote a cover letter detailing our expenses so far with all the infertility treatments we've done so they could see how much of our income we've spent on it.


----------



## Maverick007

Aww, well happy early anniversary! How many years will it be? If we get a BFP on this IVF cycle in August, it will be a 10th anniversary present to us, what a great thing that would be!

I don't know yet what meds the dr wants but I assume I should find out at the appt. where we sign consents and all that...should be within the next week or two! I'm already checking into various online pharmacies, and I appreciate the tip about the discount program too.


----------



## Maverick007

Strawberry, I hear ya...I really hope this next one is the one that works for you. I have been keeping a journal on my Google Drive throughout this process and I am calling it "just keep swimming" ... it amuses me and I think it's pretty apt. ;)


----------



## StayHopeful

Maverick007 said:


> Aww, well happy early anniversary! How many years will it be? If we get a BFP on this IVF cycle in August, it will be a 10th anniversary present to us, what a great thing that would be!
> 
> I don't know yet what meds the dr wants but I assume I should find out at the appt. where we sign consents and all that...should be within the next week or two! I'm already checking into various online pharmacies, and I appreciate the tip about the discount program too.

Thanks! It will be 5 years on Friday. Some days it feels like yesterday, some days it feels like ages ago... :wacko:

Good luck with the appointments, it's exciting that you're on your way! I don't know if other ladies mentioned this, but one thing that caught me by surprise in the consents was that we had to sign what we wanted to happen to any frozen embryos if we got divorced, if one of us died, etc. It was definitely worth a conversation outside of the doctor's office when we could take our time with it.


----------



## Bma11

Good luck stay hopeful and pink!!! 

Stay hopeful - keep positive, everything happens for a reason and this delay will only make sure you are completely ready to get your bfp! :)

Pink- have fun on vacay! The ivf process isn't so scary once you actually start going!


----------



## PinkPeony

The scariest thing for me right now is the price lol! Having a bit of sticker shock after that appt. i knew when I saw vases with fresh cut orchids in the waiting room I was about to spend some major bucks. I'm just going to go on vacay as if everything is normal, live in denial, drink wine and deal with it when we're back. :thumbup:


----------



## gprunner

Hi ladies! I hope I can continue with the positivity your bringing:) I am also headed in the direction of IVF late this summer I think. I am scheduled for a hysteroscopy to remove a polyp on the 24th and then have to take a month off before starting- if things go as planned. 

I have not tried IUI's but wanted to go for the best success rate.

So far we've been diagnosed with MFI- 4% low morphology and my FSH was at 9.1.

What are you guys doing to chill out and try to remain positive?! Summer vacation starts for me tomorrow and I need to figure out how to stay busy and less stressed!


----------



## Maverick007

Pink, I am afraid of exactly the same things right now! The money scares me. I know it will be so worth it, but it's still just scary.

gprunner, welcome! best of luck with your upcoming procedure. i don't have any secrets for de-stressing but i have been keeping a journal which i think has helped get my thoughts on paper so i can get them out of my head :) this board is super helpful too, it's nice to actually find people who can relate since no one I know in "real life" is experiencing this. if you go forward with IVF this summer, you will be joining Pinkpeony and myself, as well as StayHopeful. Good luck!


----------



## Nicedips

Maverick007 said:


> Pink, I am afraid of exactly the same things right now! The money scares me. I know it will be so worth it, but it's still just scary.




PinkPeony said:


> The scariest thing for me right now is the price lol! Having a bit of sticker shock after that appt. i knew when I saw vases with fresh cut orchids in the waiting room I was about to spend some major bucks.

I agree with Pink and Maverick. It's too much money not knowing if it works or not but given the success rate, it's worth a try. Good luck ladies who are in the process and waiting to start the process:flower:


----------



## Strawberry13

Hi guys how's everyone doing? Any good weekend plans? I'm going to try and keep busy so I don't stress about stuff. Sometimes that works sometimes it doesn't :( 

I forget is anyone here in their tww? Apologies if I forgot anyone! 

Stay hopeful are you feeling any better today? Hopefully the bcp only lasts a few weeks...


----------



## Strawberry13

Nicedips said:


> Maverick007 said:
> 
> 
> Pink, I am afraid of exactly the same things right now! The money scares me. I know it will be so worth it, but it's still just scary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PinkPeony said:
> 
> 
> The scariest thing for me right now is the price lol! Having a bit of sticker shock after that appt. i knew when I saw vases with fresh cut orchids in the waiting room I was about to spend some major bucks.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with Pink and Maverick. It's too much money not knowing if it works or not but given the success rate, it's worth a try. Good luck ladies who are in the process and waiting to start the process:flower:Click to expand...

I agree with you guys on this. The price is absolutely insane and you'd think you get a better chance with that much $$ but you don't! But I agree it is worth it no matter how you slice it. 

One thing that gets me upset is when I tell people we're doing ivf they say oh that's great youll have great chances! Of course not understanding the $$ and everything that is involved I want to be like "no it is not great this whole thing is awful". Lol But I guess we are lucky that we all have the resources to do it, even if it is financially difficult.


----------



## StayHopeful

Strawberry13 said:


> Stay hopeful are you feeling any better today? Hopefully the bcp only lasts a few weeks...

I am feeling better, thanks! It was definitely hard to wrap my mind around a delay, but after I had a chance to process it and got over the initial disappointment, I felt a lot better. It's just a delay and I want to do everything I can to make sure we have our best shot at this. And at least I'm on summer break so I have the time for all of this. In the meantime, I'm going to enjoy these few weeks of summer break. I went to a water park yesterday (FS had said once I start stims, no swimming in anything but a chlorinated pool and no swimming, baths, etc. at all after ET). Today we're headed to a little resort overnight to celebrate our 5th anniversary today. And I'm planning on having a drink by the pool!:thumbup:

An unrelated frustration yesterday: I'd told you ladies that a few weeks ago I got into a fender-bender. I'm still going to the chiropractor because my neck and back are a little sore, but it's getting a lot better and hopefully I can wrap things up before my retrieval. My car has been repaired and I got it back from the shop last week. Well yesterday I was running errands with a friend and had left my car parked by her house and her neighbor backed into it! So now I have to deal with another insurance claim and get my car repaired AGAIN!!!:wacko:


----------



## SashimiMimi

Stay: the delay is disappointing but at least they are making sure you are in the clear before proceeding. The whole fertility journey has so many unexpected turns its just another reminder this whole thing is out of our control. I'm so glad you feel better!!

Pink: I heard Hammam had the highest IVF prices in the city but they also have the hugest success rate. You can get some of the money back at tax time if you claim all your fertility expenses and drugs. My dad is a financial advisor and did my taxes and I got $3,000 back because of all the IVF and IUI stuff. Every but helps and I had no idea I could get a tax return on fertility! It all counts as medical expenses! Where will you go on vacation? I think getting away is the best thing for you!


----------



## SashimiMimi

PS Strawberry I know what you mean... I had people say Congrats when I told them we were doing IVF. It was not a road I exactly wanted to go down but I had to try everything, as I was so frustrated. Also I had several people also ask how I felt about becoming the next Octomom!!! I'm pretty sure octomom did IUI not IVF. I think people who haven't been through fertility just don't know what to say. They don't get it.

My best friend has now been ttc for a year with no luck and is seeing a RE tomorrow. She was diagnosed with MS 2 years ago and I feel awful she has to deal with fertility medical issues on top of her MS medical issues. Life just isn't fair sometimes!


----------



## Strawberry13

Stay hopeful I'm so sorry about the accident! Ugh when it rains it pours.. But I'm glad you're feeling better and getting out and enjoying yourself. 2 weeks will completely fly by! Happy anniversary and enjoy yourself this weekend. 

Sashimi I agree people really don't know what to say. I guess I didn't either before i started going through this. So sorry for your friend but at least you can be her support while she goes through all of this.


----------



## Chris_25

Sashi: Congratulations on the baby that's so exciting! I haven't been on here in a while and just saw this!

Hope everyone is doing well! 

AFM: I'm in the 2ww on my 4th IUI and have to do a total of 6 before I can do IVF.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Thanks Chris, he just turned 1 month old and I still can't believe he is reall here. It's amazing that the whole IVF process can result in a little person.

Good luck with your IUI. I know it's tough to keep going with them but often I hear of women getting BFPs on their 4th 5th or 6th IUI. I guess that's why they want you to give it your all before going for IVF.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## dovkav123

Sashimi,
You were diagnosed with low ovarian reserve. Do you mind if I ask what was it? Mine is 1.29 ng/ml. I am 33.
I am on tww. I did only one thing different-castor oil packs before O.


----------



## StayHopeful

Ladies who have done IVF and gotten their BFP, what did you do after ET? Did you go back to your normal routine, or did you take it easy? If my cyst is gone at my ultrasound on Mon and we can move ahead, I'll be looking at ET sometime around July 15. I'm supposed to go to a convention July 21-24, but I'm worried about all of the walking around going to sessions and going to and from my hotel, which would also involve walking outside in the Texas summer heat quite a bit. I don't have to go if I don't want to, my boss is being very understanding. But it is a good way for me to prepare for the upcoming school year, so I'm torn. What do you think?


----------



## Bma11

Stay hopeful- I was on strict bed rest for 3 days, and after that I went back to work. I work at a spa and I have to park a little ways away from the spa. And I'm on my feet for most of the day. You should be fine but if you don't want to go and your boss understands then I wouldn't go. This heat is killer right now and willw only get worse!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Stayhopeful: I took a week off work, stayed in bed and watched Arrested Development on Netflix. I know a few women who went to work directly after their transfer and resumed life as normal, but I'm a stress head and I knew for me personally I needed quiet time. The TWW was stressful enough and I feel having a time out helped me immensely!


----------



## StayHopeful

Thanks, ladies! I'm torn. On the one hand, I want to do whatever I can to help my chances and if staying off my feet will help, I'm all for it. On the other hand, I know all my other twws have been brutal and I can only imagine that this one will be worse! If I'm laying around, I'll drive myself crazy with symptom spotting and what-ifs! And I've already finished all the Arrested Development episodes :winkwink:


----------



## Maverick007

Hey everyone, I just wanted to check in to see how you are all doing...I was traveling for work last week so am just getting up to speed on all the latest posts. 

StayHopeful, it sounds like you are really getting close! I'm really excited for you! Sorry to hear about your 2nd fender bender too, that sounds like a lot of stress. Did your vacation help get your mind off all this craziness? :)

Strawberry, how are you? Are you still in the TWW? 

PinkPeony, do you know yet when you're doing your IVF cycle? I'm curious to know b/c mine is coming up really soon also...would love to compare notes etc. 

I have my consent signing/mock transfer appt coming up on Wednesday morning this week and have just finished getting all the financial stuff ironed out. So I feel like we've crossed a big hurdle there and I'm feeling excited! :)


----------



## Sunshine24

StayHopeful said:


> Ladies who have done IVF and gotten their BFP, what did you do after ET? Did you go back to your normal routine, or did you take it easy? If my cyst is gone at my ultrasound on Mon and we can move ahead, I'll be looking at ET sometime around July 15. I'm supposed to go to a convention July 21-24, but I'm worried about all of the walking around going to sessions and going to and from my hotel, which would also involve walking outside in the Texas summer heat quite a bit. I don't have to go if I don't want to, my boss is being very understanding. But it is a good way for me to prepare for the upcoming school year, so I'm torn. What do you think?

StayHopeful-- After my ET ( we transferred one ) I put myself on bed rest! Actually....to be exact immediately following my ET I got 45 minutes of acupuncture and then went home and stayed in my bed for 2 days. I got up to use the bathroom and minimal things like that but I really did try to stay off my feet. I watched funny shows as I heard laughing was great during that time.

After 2 days of bed rest I went back to work and resumed life as I normally would. In the time between my ET and test day I hosted two big parties at my house and was on my feet running around town and prepping everything so I certainly didn't take it super easy in between once I got off bed rest. I also had another session of acupuncture 5 days after my transfer.

No clue if the acu or bed rest helped, but I got m BFP and I'm now 18 weeks along.

Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Stay: there is no evidence that staying off your feet helps the process. I just did it because it was what I needed emotionally. So if keeping busy is what helps you then I would do that. A co-worker of my OH's did her transfer on her lunch hour and then went back to work and lives normally for the TWW and she got a bfp!!


----------



## SashimiMimi

I did acupuncture as well. A few sessions leading up to IVF and then before a d after transfer!


----------



## Strawberry13

Hey guys! Maverick glad to hear that things are moving along. Do you know when you'll start your injections? I'm so happy you're feeling positive about it, I think this board is such a great source of encouragement we're lucky to have all these wonderful ladies to help us through everything. 

Stay hopeful Sounds like your process is moving forward all according to plan, great to hear. Is the cyst gone now??when do u start stims? 

AFM I'm on iui #4 right now. I surged yesterday so I go in today at noon for it. I'm a little worried though- my dr told me not to trigger since I surged on my own. I've never done an iui without ovidrel - is that common? I worry cause I just want to make sure the timing is 100% right! If the timing is right and this cycle doesn't work I think we'll do ivf next. I'm losing patience lol.


----------



## Maverick007

Strawberry13 said:


> Hey guys! Maverick glad to hear that things are moving along. Do you know when you'll start your injections? I'm so happy you're feeling positive about it, I think this board is such a great source of encouragement we're lucky to have all these wonderful ladies to help us through everything.
> 
> Stay hopeful Sounds like your process is moving forward all according to plan, great to hear. Is the cyst gone now??when do u start stims?
> 
> AFM I'm on iui #4 right now. I surged yesterday so I go in today at noon for it. I'm a little worried though- my dr told me not to trigger since I surged on my own. I've never done an iui without ovidrel - is that common? I worry cause I just want to make sure the timing is 100% right! If the timing is right and this cycle doesn't work I think we'll do ivf next. I'm losing patience lol.

Yes, I was wondering the same thing, is the cyst gone StayHopeful? It sounds like it must be if you are gearing up to move forward...

Strawberry, I wouldn't worry too much about not taking the Ovidrel...to me, if you surge sooner, then the doctor understands the timing of the IUI relative to the natural ovulation pattern...Ovidrel is only there most of the time (from what I understand) to force ovulation either before it happens naturally or in women who do not ovulate on their own. So my perspective is that you shouldn't worry! :)

I don't know when I will start stims yet actually...my clinic does not perform any IVFs during the month of July so I don't know what the timing will be but I suspect it'll be BCP after my July cycle starts (maybe around 7/2) and then stims in mid to late-July. I guess it's all dependent on their schedule. I also still have to attend the IVF education night on 7/16.


----------



## fisher640

Strawberry13 said:


> Hey guys! Maverick glad to hear that things are moving along. Do you know when you'll start your injections? I'm so happy you're feeling positive about it, I think this board is such a great source of encouragement we're lucky to have all these wonderful ladies to help us through everything.
> 
> Stay hopeful Sounds like your process is moving forward all according to plan, great to hear. Is the cyst gone now??when do u start stims?
> 
> AFM I'm on iui #4 right now. I surged yesterday so I go in today at noon for it. I'm a little worried though- my dr told me not to trigger since I surged on my own. I've never done an iui without ovidrel - is that common? I worry cause I just want to make sure the timing is 100% right! If the timing is right and this cycle doesn't work I think we'll do ivf next. I'm losing patience lol.

I did 5 IUIs and never did a trigger my doc bases the timing on over the counter ovulation tests only.


----------



## Strawberry13

Thanks guys! I just came back from my iui. They also did a sono and saw that one follicle already released and there were 2 that were just a out ready to release. So ended up being good timing and theyre doing another tomorrow in case the other 2 dont release till then. DH count was 20m post wash so we were pretty happy with that!


----------



## Chris_25

SashimiMimi said:


> Thanks Chris, he just turned 1 month old and I still can't believe he is reall here. It's amazing that the whole IVF process can result in a little person.
> 
> Good luck with your IUI. I know it's tough to keep going with them but often I hear of women getting BFPs on their 4th 5th or 6th IUI. I guess that's why they want you to give it your all before going for IVF.
> 
> Hope everyone is well!


It really is amazing! 
Thank you and I am hoping for it soon!


----------



## StayHopeful

Yes, the cyst is gone! I had an ultrasound this morning and I'm clear to stop the BCP and start everything. I'm so relieved!!! I'll do a cetrotide injection tonight, then assuming my period comes before Friday (keep your fingers crossed for me!) then I'll start my stims then. Right now we're looking at ER around July 8. I can't believe everything is actually starting! I feel like all I've been doing since December is waiting and now things are about to get started. I'm anxious and excited and nervous...

I decided not to go to the conference. I talked to the nurse at the FS this morning and she said that after ET I will be on quite a few restrictions as far as physical activity, lifting over 5 pounds, etc. It would be hard to travel with luggage, especially when I'm not going with family or close friends that I could ask to do a bunch of things for me. And the convention center has a lot of stairs, which she cautioned against. I think I could go if I really wanted to, but I'd rather play it safe. I want to have the peace of mind of knowing I did whatever I could. I know several of you ladies mentioned acupuncture too, I've been doing it about weekly since March and she'll be there for the transfer. I hope it helps!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Good choice Stay, why risk it?!? I think the TWW after IVF is a time to be good to yourself. I truly believe acupuncture made a difference in the outcome of IVF for me. If anything it was definitely relaxing!


----------



## Maverick007

Strawberry, that's a great number! Fingers crossed this is it for you! I know IVF is not the way you want it to end but the IUI process does get exhausting.

So glad to hear the cyst is gone and you're on your way StayHopeful!! Great news. I think you are making a good choice too about traveling. If nothing else you will have that peace of mind you did all you could. 

Random, but I had a very vivid dream two nights ago that I was pregnant. I hate when I wake up and realize it isn't real! :dohh:


----------



## Strawberry13

Stay hopeful definitely a smart move! Why risk it? If I end up doing ivf my plan is to let my boss know about it and plan on taking a few days off and def no work travel for that time. It's a sacrifice but all of us are willing to go to great lengths! I'm so happy that your cyst is gone and you are right on track!! 

Maverick I hate those dreams I have them all the time! I wake and am like ahh why can't it be real? 

I just had my second iui count was a little lower like 15m but she said that was ok and my other 2 eggs def released since I was there yesterday. I hope the little guys are swimming straight up to my egg right now!!


----------



## Maverick007

I also told my boss what was going on (in very general terms) which has honestly helped the situation tremendously and he was very understanding about it. It was getting too tense with him not knowing ... between being gone at appointments and if I was down at all or anything less than cheerful, he was starting to take my mood personally. It was just not fun and was adding to my stress. So I am a big proponent of informing the boss (without giving too much personal detail of course!)


----------



## Orchid6

Hi Ladies, I hope you don't mind me following this thread. I just had my third failed IUI/hyper ovulation cycle. I've never had a bfp, and I'm on my 18th cycle of trying. My dh has great count and motility but poor morphology - 3%. No known issues so far for me but I think there has to be something wrong with me because my heart tells me his poor morph can't be responsible for all of this. I'm hoping to start ivf in August, really nervous and sad that its come to this. We've been married for 5 years and we only started trying early last year, kicking myself for not trying earlier.


----------



## Strawberry13

Welcome orchid. I'm so sorry to hear about your failed iuis. This whole thing is just so awful sometimes. As you can see from my sig we also have morph problems and I agree that I keep thinking that there is something else wrong that is keeping us from having success with iuis. Keep us posted on how things go with ivf. There are a bunch of girls on here just starting the ivf process. Keep us posted on how things go, this is a very encouraging board.


----------



## Maverick007

Welcome Orchid! We would love for you to join us...very sorry to hear you just had another failed IUI cycle. It doesn't ever seem to get easier to see that BFN each month. Several of us are either starting IVF or about to.


----------



## StayHopeful

I'm starting to get really nervous. I took my last BCP on Sunday night and still no AF. I'm supposed to start stims on Friday but not if AF hasn't come yet...


----------



## Strawberry13

Sorry I don't know anything about this... Did you ask your dr? The worst that could happen is you just start stims a few days later right?


----------



## Sunshine24

Orchid-- Welcome! I'm sorry you are here ( you know what I mean!) but happy you found us.

This board got me through the hardest time in my life and saw me through to the other side. I truly believe it made a difference in my ability to feel relaxed and calm after I gave up on IUIs and went to IVF. Just one year ago at this time I was beginning what would be a long road of 5 failed IUIs and some very dark days....and now one year later I'm pregnant.

Like you I was VERY frustrated and upset that after all the IUIs it had come to IVF. But once I wrapped my head around it and started the process, it was not as bad I as had imagined. In a weird way it brought my husband and I closer than ever and I'm happy to say we're waiting for our little one to arrive this November because of that very process.

Infertility is not as easy road to travel, in fact, it's the hardest thing I think any of us will ever go through. But remember, you are not alone and you are in good hands with these doctors. Sooner or later you WILL have your BFP and in the meantime we are all here to cheer you on. 

Be good to yourself, stay positive if you can, and know your happy ending is closer than you think.

Please feel free to reach out to me privately if you need anything.

xoxo


----------



## barbikins

Hi Ladies....I am on my 4th IUI cycle...10dpo today. I'm testing out my Ovidrel trigger & hope to see two lines soon! I had a Chemical Pregnancy on our 2nd IUI cycle.
It's difficult to see the time go by. It's been 1.5 years since we started trying. And since then so many of our friends have gotten pregnant & are pregnant & its so difficult some days for me.


----------



## Chris_25

Just found out today my 4th IUI failed! :( the only answer I get is "everything looks great" It's obviously not "great" I spoke to the nurse today and she did give me somewhat of an answer she said I have a luteal phase defect. My progesterone drops quickly after ovulation.


----------



## barbikins

Chris, I'm so sorry to hear... :(
I get the same answer except there is no defect of issue.
Were you on progesterone? Looks like you were on IUI#3..maybe you can ask for more. How long is your luteal phase?


----------



## Chris_25

barbikins said:


> Chris, I'm so sorry to hear... :(
> I get the same answer except there is no defect of issue.
> Were you on progesterone? Looks like you were on IUI#3..maybe you can ask for more. How long is your luteal phase?



Thanks :( This was IUI#4 that failed. I was on progesterone and estrogen, but they started me on it a week after IUI because my levels dropped low. They told me next time around they will give it to me right after IUI.
My luteal phase is usually anywhere between 14-16 days


----------



## SashimiMimi

Stay: did the doctor say you can't start stims without AF? When I did IVF and took BCPy clinic said I may or may not get AF and we would proceed either way. I know it is so annoying when there are setbacks like cysts and AF not showing up, but these doctors make sure everything is perfect before proceeding. IVF is a huge investment and you want to know that everything is set before going forward. You'll get there and you are in hoo hands.

Orchid, Barbkins, Chris: I'm so sorry to hear about failed IUIs. This thread has been such a great support for those going through LTTTC and assisted conception. But it seems at the height of or frustration, one of these treatments finally work. I'll never know why one day it just finally works, but it does. And it will for you. It's the not knowing when which is the hard part. All the women in here have been in the same situation at one point of another, myself included. But we are seeing some BFPs roll in and even a couple babies! 

Something that always made me feel better during all my fails was that my SIL went through 3 years LTTTC and 4 IUIs. She had a support group like this online and eventually every single lady got a bfp. Some just took longer than others.


----------



## Chris_25

barbikins said:


> Hi Ladies....I am on my 4th IUI cycle...10dpo today. I'm testing out my Ovidrel trigger & hope to see two lines soon! I had a Chemical Pregnancy on our 2nd IUI cycle.
> It's difficult to see the time go by. It's been 1.5 years since we started trying. And since then so many of our friends have gotten pregnant & are pregnant & its so difficult some days for me.


I hope this IUI works for you! :flower:


----------



## Chris_25

SashimiMimi said:


> Stay: did the doctor say you can't start stims without AF? When I did IVF and took BCPy clinic said I may or may not get AF and we would proceed either way. I know it is so annoying when there are setbacks like cysts and AF not showing up, but these doctors make sure everything is perfect before proceeding. IVF is a huge investment and you want to know that everything is set before going forward. You'll get there and you are in hoo hands.
> 
> Orchid, Barbkins, Chris: I'm so sorry to hear about failed IUIs. This thread has been such a great support for those going through LTTTC and assisted conception. But it seems at the height of or frustration, one of these treatments finally work. I'll never know why one day it just finally works, but it does. And it will for you. It's the not knowing when which is the hard part. All the women in here have been in the same situation at one point of another, myself included. But we are seeing some BFPs roll in and even a couple babies!
> 
> Something that always made me feel better during all my fails was that my SIL went through 3 years LTTTC and 4 IUIs. She had a support group like this online and eventually every single lady got a bfp. Some just took longer than others.



Thanks, its the fear of not knowing that kills me. Each month it's a stab in my heart.


----------



## Orchid6

Thank you ladies for your comforting words.. Congratulations Sunshine! I agree in a weird way infertility has brought my dh and I together in way I never thought possible. The stress of not getting pregnant initially caused havoc on our relationship, but with every failed cycle a new depth to our relationship was created. He truly is my lifesaver, my rock and just about the only reason i am sane but it was hard to see him so devastated with this last iui. But I guess that's how the universe works, when one is weak - the other a little stronger. I'm soo looking forward to IVF. I feel so beaten up by the past failures it's nice to get a break from the appts to re-group, RE-energize for the greatest leap in faith I am about to take. In the meantime, I get one month to lose a few pounds put on by the treatments, and I plan on doing everything I've been restricting myself, kinda exciting. :)


----------



## StayHopeful

So sorry to hear about the failed IUIs, ladies. :hugs:

I called the nurse at the FS this morning and she said I can't start stims until AF gets here. Today I've been cramping all day, but still no sign of any bleeding. I went to acupuncture this afternoon so hopefully that will get things moving. I wasn't scheduled to start stims until tomorrow night, so hopefully AF will show up before that. I just can't stop stressing about it.:nope:


----------



## Strawberry13

Chris I'm so sorry to hear your last iui failed. It just seems to never get easier &#128546; hopefully the progesterone will help next cycle.... 

Barbkins I hope this is the month for you!! 

Stay if you're cramping that means its just around the corner right? It's so hard but try to trust that the drs know what they're doing. I know it's not as easy as just relaxing but try to have faith in their process. 

Oculi keep us posted on how your scan goes on Tuesday!! 

In terms of all of the frustration, I know that nothing makes this better but sometimes I get hope from looking at the bfp announcement board, there are always stories of girls who have tried for years and something finally works for them! And of course lots of positive stories on this board too :)


----------



## barbikins

Thanks ladies! I hope my time comes soon. I'm 11dpo and my test is stark white. I gotta say I'm not feeling very confident anymore.


----------



## StayHopeful

FX for you, barbi!

AF came this morning, whew! It's a light flow, but the nurse said that's fine and I'm clear to start my stims tonight.


----------



## Strawberry13

StayHopeful said:


> FX for you, barbi!
> 
> AF came this morning, whew! It's a light flow, but the nurse said that's fine and I'm clear to start my stims tonight.

Yay good luck!!

Barb you may not be out yet... Fx that AF doesn't show this weekend!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks for the well wishes!! I'm just so hopeful and nervous. Really nervous about tmr morning.


----------



## Sunshine24

Barb? Any news?


----------



## Maverick007

Barbikins, I hope AF has not shown up!! Fingers crossed.

How is everybody else doing today? Strawberry, when do you test?? Are you having any symptoms yet?

Stay, so relieved AF showed, good luck!

I just started my cycle so I spoke to the ART nurse and am starting BCPs on Wednesday. If everything goes smoothly, I'll be done w/ those by the 17th and on to stims by the 20th! I am getting nervous but more excited than nervous, it just feels like it's going to move so quickly. She talked about some things I'm not familiar with at all with like antagon protocol and progesterone vaginal suppositories vs. IM injections. I'm like, sorry, what is that? I guess I'm not as knowledgeable about all this as I thought I was.


----------



## Strawberry13

Maverick that's so great that you're starting so soon! Gosh it seems like yesterday you were just going for your consult. Good luck these next few weeks and let us know how all the injections and everything else go. How does your hubby feel about it, is he also anxious/nervous? 

Stay hopeful how was your first weekend of stims? How are you feeling?

I'm not feeling too hopeful right now. My beta is a week from today, AF due on the 10th. I usually get that "feeling" in my stomach like AF is on its way a little over a week before its due and started feeling like that yesterday so not feeling so great about everything. Just feeling down in general and the progesterone supplements are prob making me more emotional. Not fun &#128546;


----------



## Maverick007

:( Strawberry, I pray it's just those pg symptoms that act like AF symptoms. I can't tell you how many people have said to me "I felt just like my period was starting." I'm sorry you are feeling so down though...it's those days that are hardest to get through. :hugs: Keep us posted on how everything goes if you feel up to it and we are here to listen if you need it. 

I am with you on feeling like it has happened really fast. My DH is really excited, he's started making comments about "when we have a kid" instead of "if" we have one, which is exciting to me that he is starting to believe it is possible...and he has started talking about how he really wants it to be a girl, and stuff like that. it's super cute. :) What we are nervous about is the fact that the only time they recommend putting only 1 embryo back is with a "favorable" Day 5 embryo. All other situations they recommend you put 2 back. That scares me because I don't think I can handle twins. I know the chances are so low but that caught us a little off guard. We thought it would be completely up to us whether to put 1 or 2 back. Just gotta trust the docs to know what they're doing.


----------



## StayHopeful

Strawberry, fx that the symptoms are preggo symptoms and not AF! :dust:

Maverick, that's so exciting that you're starting soon!

The first weekend of stims went well for me and I went in today for estrogen bloodwork, which the doctor said looked good. My first ultrasound is Wednesday. I'm nervous about seeing how many follies I have. So far I'm feeling good, I was a little cramp-y today. And I've had some gastrointestinal issues too the past few days, which haven't been fun...


----------



## barbikins

im still testing negative. went for bloods this morning.
its over :(
One more IUI & then I don't know.


----------



## Maverick007

I'm sorry Barbikins :(

Sending hugs your way.


----------



## StayHopeful

:hugs: barbikins!


----------



## Sunshine24

Barb I'm so sorry. No other way to say it but THAT SUCKS.

Maybe your next IUI WILL be the one. I feel like I have heard so many stories where women are so frustrated and about to give up and then the final IUI does the trick.

Everything crossed for you honey.


----------



## barbikins

thank you ladies! i feel nervous. ive got it all riding on this month.
dont know what to do...what not to do :(


----------



## Orchid6

Sorry to hear Barbikins


----------



## Strawberry13

Barb- so sorry :( 

Stay hopeful - glad everything looks good so far keep us posted on how Wednesday goes. How have the injections been? Do u give them to yourself or does DH give them? 

Maverick I hear your point on the 1 vs 2 embryos twins would be very scary! Lol exciting but scary. I'm glad you and DH are getting excited and hopeful. 

AF cramps have continued today and getting stronger. Bah. But I'm in better spirits at least, had a good cry last night. 

Orchid how are you doing?


----------



## Orchid6

Hi Strawberry.. I'm doing ok, just sent my doctor a very long WTH email. I'm hoping he can squeeze in our ivf for August. A little depressing that this month I'm not cycling.. nothing to look forward to ... plus my sil baby shower is on the weekend... :(

how are you?


----------



## StayHopeful

I'm sorry orchid, baby showers are hard. Does your sil know what's going on with you?

So far my injections have been good, I'm giving them to myself. DH offered, but honestly I feel more comfortable doing it on my own. He's been right there with me, watching me mix everything and making sure I get the right amount in the syringes. But I know that I'll only poke myself as hard as is necessary and I'm afraid he'll poke me too hard :wacko: I'll let you know how tomorrow morning goes!


----------



## Orchid6

Yep, she does. I have a really good relationship with her but lately I feel she's been insensitive, she complains a lot abt her pregnancy which really annoys me and has made a few mean comments plus she's kinda of turned into a babyzilla if that makes sense. So im staying clear of her for the next little while.. Anyways I think I'll be hiding out in the corner with a spiked something.. I'm so nervous on the needles part, I might be giving myself the shots as DH might be away. Let us know how it goes. GL tomorrow


----------



## PinkPeony

Hi ladies! :wave:

I've been MIA for a while but I've been checking in on this thread. 

Barbikins - so sorry to hear about your failed IUI. I know how that feels... It absolutely sucks. Hope you're doing OK. :hugs:

Orchid - baby showers are my worst nightmare. I really sympathize with you. :hugs: last one I went to was at a bar (i know, right?) and I spent almost the whole time by the bar away from the party with my BFF who knows my issues... Had a few extra drinks for sure. It made it bareable but after that I just decided not to put myself thru them anymore. Usually I can make an excuse and if it's someone close I'm just strait with them. It's a bit of a minefield of course.

AFM - Looks like I'm starting IVF next cycle.... Like soon.... Basically I'm day 21 right now so once AF comes I'm supposed to call and then start BC. I'm a bit freaked out about it, but I'm ready to get going on it.


----------



## Chris_25

barbikins said:


> im still testing negative. went for bloods this morning.
> its over :(
> One more IUI & then I don't know.



I'm sorry, stay strong!:hugs:


----------



## Bma11

Stay hopeful- glad everything is going well! Exciting times :)

Pink peony- yay! I know the thought of all this is really scary but I promise once you start going its a breeze! Good luck !!!


----------



## barbikins

PinkPeony said:


> Hi ladies! :wave:
> 
> I've been MIA for a while but I've been checking in on this thread.
> 
> Barbikins - so sorry to hear about your failed IUI. I know how that feels... It absolutely sucks. Hope you're doing OK. :hugs:
> 
> Orchid - baby showers are my worst nightmare. I really sympathize with you. :hugs: last one I went to was at a bar (i know, right?) and I spent almost the whole time by the bar away from the party with my BFF who knows my issues... Had a few extra drinks for sure. It made it bareable but after that I just decided not to put myself thru them anymore. Usually I can make an excuse and if it's someone close I'm just strait with them. It's a bit of a minefield of course.
> 
> AFM - Looks like I'm starting IVF next cycle.... Like soon.... Basically I'm day 21 right now so once AF comes I'm supposed to call and then start BC. I'm a bit freaked out about it, but I'm ready to get going on it.

Thank you! I am hanging in there. I'm bummed out though. Feeling pretty blue for days now.

I have this cycle & then we will try on our own in Aug & hopefully back to IUI in September.


----------



## StayHopeful

Hooray for starting, Pink!

My scan this morning showed 3 measurable follicles (above 10mm) and a bunch of littler ones. I have no idea if that's good or not...


----------



## Strawberry13

Hey gals. I've been away for a short vacation this week and am trying to relax as much as i can. 

Orchid-I'm sorry you're feeling down. What did your dr say? Are you gonna start ivf soon? I hear you on the baby showers they are no fun at all I absolutely dread them! Hope it went ok though. 

Stay how us the stimming going? Do you have a ER date yet? 

Pink so exciting that you'll be starting soon! Glad that you'll finally be able to start something new and have a much much better chance! 

AFM only AF symptoms right now .. Actually started convincing myself lately that I may have endo, my digestive system never works very well for about a week before my period so I'm wondering if I should talk to the dr about it. On top of my stomach hurting, the prometrium that I'm on is making me so tired and I feel out of it a lot. I kinda wanna just go off it as I'm pretty certain this cycle is a bust but it's only a few more days.


----------



## StayHopeful

Strawberry13 said:


> Stay how us the stimming going? Do you have a ER date yet?

So far, stimming is going well. I had 6 follies above 10mm this morning and 20+ smaller follicles. My largest follicle is only 12.5mm, so I'm stimming a little while longer. I go in for a scan again on Sunday. The nurse said maybe triggering next week on Monday or Tuesday, but it will depend on what Sunday's scan looks like. I'm definitely starting to feel a little uncomfortable, my ovaries hurt (especially when I pee) and my boobs are getting a little sore too. My RE told me to drink gatorade and protein shakes.


----------



## StayHopeful

And Strawberry, you're not out yet! Some pregnancy symptoms can be a lot like AF symptoms. FX for you!


----------



## Strawberry13

Ohh you're so close! Hang in there and keep drinking that Gatorade!


----------



## StayHopeful

ER set for Wed!


----------



## Maverick007

So happy for you Stay!! Finally the big day is here!

How is everybody doing this week? Strawberry do you have your pg test tomorrow? I hope no news is good news, we need some success around here soon!

Barbikins, Orchid, how are you guys holding up? Do you have a plan yet for next cycle? 

Pink that is awesome you are starting soon! I just started my BCPs a week ago so I still have another week to go. Good news though, I just learned my insurance is covering my IVF meds! Well, 80% at least. So there is one good thing that happened this week. The IVF nurse at my clinic is amazing and spent two hours on the phone with Aetna with at least six different people telling her "no" and then finally finding out that actually, my policy does cover the meds. Thank god for her, otherwise I'd have never known.


----------



## Strawberry13

Wow that's great that insurance will cover the meds. i have Aetna too so I'm gonna look into that! You are well under way with the process now... So stims start on in a week or 2? So soon!

Stay- good luck tomorrow! Let us know how it goes and how many eggs they get. 

I took my beta today and will get results tmo morning but def feeling like I'm getting AF tomorrow. I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## StayHopeful

GL, Strawberry!


----------



## Maverick007

Yes I'm hoping to start stims on the 20th!


----------



## Bma11

Stayhopeful- GOOD LUCK TODAY! You will feel so much relief after they get those eggs out!! FX for good quality eggs! I'm so excited for you. :) 

Strawberry- FX for you! 

Maverick- glad your insurance covers some of the meds. So did mine and it helped a ton. Remember add up all the costs of fertility treatments and meds so you can use it on your taxes! I'm excited for you to get started!!! It will go by so fast. :happydance:


----------



## barbikins

Strawberry, good luck! have you taken a pregnancy test at home?

Maverick, no major plans...will be doing another IUI. It will happen some time early next week. If it doesn't work out, we try on our own for August & then back to IUI.


----------



## PinkPeony

Good luck Strawberry!! 

How are you feeling Stayhopeful? Have you had any side effects from the meds?


----------



## Strawberry13

Thanks everyone! Unfortunately I got my bfn yesterday. On to the next cycle... this month they're going to try letrezol (sp?) instead of clomid. If that fails I'm hoping to do ivf the next cycle as my consult is in August. 

Stay how did it go today? Give us the update when you're feeling up to it. 

Bma how are you feeling? 

Barb good luck, do you know how many follicles you have now?


----------



## Orchid6

Hi strawberry, I'm sorry to hear about the bfn *hug* hang in there.

My update, SIL shower wasn't as bad as I expected. The hardest part was the anxiety and paranoia that i had built up within me. I subconsciously had set a personal milestone to her shower, deep down I thought I would have been pregnant by her shower and it was because of her shower that i was so aggressive with my treatments. Hope that makes sense Oh well c'est la vie, it is what it is, onwards and upwards. 

I have my RE appt this afternoon, he replied to my email and thinks that we are unexplained and that it could be an egg quality issue [my amh (2.4 ng/ml. normal for my age -31, fsh is 4.5, antral follicle count is 16, 26 day cycles like clockwork and I over stimmed on all my clomid cycles??] or an implantation issue (?? I have been tested for autoimmune, nothing to report, and I've had triple lining with over 9mm lining on almost all clomid cycles) The genius doesn't think it's a sperm issue, my DH has great count and motility but 1-3% morphology and undescended testes that was surgically corrected when he was young.

Anyways I felt like I got sucker punched from his email. I originally was dealing with the largest ivf clinic in my city but had the worst RE, her bedside manner was atrocious and I felt like I was just a number to her so I dumped her after one iui cycle and moved to my new RE and a different clinic? He's super sweet and makes me feel good every time I see him but he's not very aggressive, I still remember him saying during our first consultation that he doesn't believe there is such a thing as unexplained and that if you dig deep enough that you will find the causes. So yep apparently It's unexplained, by far the worst words that I have heard during ttc. So my options are limited, no more clinics to get referred to so I guess ivf it is and it will be a diagnostic test to see what the hell is going on. Im hoping to start ivf in august, so it looks like a Few of us Will be cycling together :) Sorry for the rambling post.


----------



## barbikins

HI Strawberry, I'm so sorry that you got a bfn :(
Are you switching b/c you didnt O? You did O right??

I'm starting CM on Saturday so I dont know but medicated so I should only have 1 follicle.


----------



## Strawberry13

Orchid our situations are very similar... I also was dx as unexplained w my first RE, but my second RE says problem is my DH who has 5% morph (everything else is ok with him and me). My first dr didn't think the morph was a problem but this new dr as well as our urologist (who is one of the best in the country for male fertility) insists it is and there is actually a lot of research out there to support that anything below 8-10% strict morph yields lower success rates (I've googled the crap out of it). But some drs don't agree, just one of those things where there are different opinions, who knows whos right? Also- my DH had undescended testicles corrected when he was 3, our urologist said that 90% of men who had this will be infertile or subfertile. So yeah we are happy the sperm is as good as it is and it's only his morph! You should be too!

Anyway sorry for the dump of info, but just pointing out that there may be other factors and different opinions between drs. 

I'm glad the shower wasn't that bad, those are always terrible for me! And i know exactly what you mean about the milestones and thinking youd be there by now. But you gotta be happy for them, and realize that you will be there one day! Just maybe need to wait a bit longer. Good luck as you begin ivf you've got lots of cycle buddies here!


----------



## Strawberry13

barbikins said:


> HI Strawberry, I'm so sorry that you got a bfn :(
> Are you switching b/c you didnt O? You did O right??
> 
> I'm starting CM on Saturday so I dont know but medicated so I should only have 1 follicle.

Thanks! What is CM? Yes I O'd 3 eggs every time I did clomid but since iuis havent worked yet he's going to try a different medication this month to try and mix it up. 

You're almost halfway through your cycle- hang in there!


----------



## StayHopeful

Strawberry, sorry about the BFN! :hugs: I was surprised to read what you were saying about morphology. DH has 4% morphology but all of his other numbers have always looked fantastic and the nurses at the RE's office comment on his "super sperm." Is IVF supposed to help with morphology issues?

Orchid, so sorry to hear about the email from your RE. I'm unexplained too because my only diagnosed issues is not ovulating because of PCOS but I haven't gotten pregnant during any of our induced ovulation cycles. I also overstimulated on Clomid, but understimulated on Letrozole and Menopur. Part of the reason my RE suggested IVF is because of our unexplained diagnosis. It does suck to hear though, I agree. :nope:

ER went well today, I think! They got 36 eggs :wacko: I won't know until tomorrow though how many were mature and were fertilized. I'm a little worried because I've read in a few other forums about women who had a ton of eggs but because there were so many, not all of them were very good quality and they only had something like 5 that were mature. So I'm holding my breath until that phone call! The ER itself wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. The worst part was that my RE wanted me to do an at-home enema last night in preparation :dohh: I was nervous this morning, but once they took me in the actual procedure room and the anesthesiologist started talking to me, I don't remember a thing. Evidently I was pretty groggy for a while and the nurse said I kept asking her the same questions over and over. And I do remember being super glad to see DH when they took me back into the room where he was waiting. I'm pretty sore now though. And I just weighed myself and I've gained 5 pounds since this morning. DH just went to go get me some extra-strength Tylenol and a heating pad, that's what the nurse recommended. Now it's just a waiting game.


----------



## Anne24

Hi All

I am posting in this thread for the first time. I have had 3 failed iuis, all injectibles, all perfectly timed with good follie size and yet no success. I want to know how many iuis are recommended before I move on to ivf. I know it varies from clinic to clinic. i have an appointment scheduled with my FS this weekend but I'm just curious to know all your opinions. Thanks in advance and baby dust to all.


----------



## StayHopeful

30 out of my 36 eggs fertilized! I'm so excited!!!

Anne, my clinic recommended moving on after 3 IUI cycles. I also had 3 perfectly timed cycles with good follicle size and BFN on all of them. Welcome and GL to you!


----------



## Strawberry13

Stay-that is amazing congrats!!! You are going to have a ton of frosties I bet. You must be so happy that part is over.. Are you doing a 5 day transfer? Hope you are resting up today. 

As far as morph yes they say ivf helps with it bc w icsi they will be able to fertilize regardless of sperm shape. Did you do icsi or natural fertilization?

Anne welcome! So sorry about your failures, my 4th just failed (3 were well timed, high sperm count and 3 or more follicles) so I know all of the agony that goes with all of this. My dr is recommending 5 or 6 but I don't necessarily agree with that, as stay said most places only recommend 3 or 4 before moving on. Let us know what your dr says this weekend.


----------



## Maverick007

wow Stay that is pretty amazing to get 30 fertilized!! that is great! 

Anne, welcome! My RE also says statistically, more than 3 does not prove to be successful in the long run, but there are lots of people it does work for... I think a few ladies on the earlier parts of this thread did 4-5 and it worked for them, so it just comes down to what you feel is right for you. :) Good luck to you!


----------



## StayHopeful

Strawberry13 said:


> Stay-that is amazing congrats!!! You are going to have a ton of frosties I bet. You must be so happy that part is over.. Are you doing a 5 day transfer? Hope you are resting up today.
> 
> As far as morph yes they say ivf helps with it bc w icsi they will be able to fertilize regardless of sperm shape. Did you do icsi or natural fertilization

I am definitely happy that part is over! It was such a relief to find out that number this morning! I'm so hopeful that this fresh cycle will work, but it's reassuring to know that we'll have some frosties just in case, or when we decide we're ready for another one. From what I know of FETs, they're not nearly as intense as IVF. The lab said to plan on a day 5 transfer. He said he'd let me know for sure tomorrow, but that's what he's thinking. We signed the consent for them to do ICSI if needed (our clinic doesn't charge extra for it) but they decided to do natural fertilization with all of them.


----------



## Anne24

Thank you all for your responses.

Stay Wow that is amazing. When is your transfer? Good luck and keep us updated.

Strawberry I am sorry your 4th iui failed. Its beyond comprehension how such perfectly timed inseminations do not work. I see you plan to move to ivf in fall. So will you go for more iui cycles in the summer? Good luck.

Maverick I see that you are doing ivf in August. Good luck and baby dust to you.

Afm I shall keep you all updated about the outcome of my appointment. But as far as I am concerned even my clinic doesn't recommend more than 3iuis and I'm kind of anticipating that we will be asked to move to ivf as well. However I plan to take a break this summer and probably then move to ivf in fall/winter.


----------



## Strawberry13

Stay that's great that they all fertilized naturally and they didn't need icsi! 

Anne if you do ivf in the fall we can be cycle buddies :) by that time I bet stayhopeful and maverick will already be preggo!


----------



## StayHopeful

My transfer is scheduled for Monday, so that gives me the weekend to rest and get over being sore from stims and the retrieval.


----------



## Sunshine24

Stay! Best of luck to you. Hopefully youre like me and your recovery from retrieval is quick and easy and resulting in a BFP!

Best of luck.:thumbup:


----------



## Anne24

Strawberry13 said:


> Stay that's great that they all fertilized naturally and they didn't need icsi!
> 
> Anne if you do ivf in the fall we can be cycle buddies :) by that time I bet stayhopeful and maverick will already be preggo!

Strawberry Ya that would be nice to be cycle buddies. Will you be going through more iuis before fall? I have heard many clinics go for 6 iuis but if it is meant to happen it should happen within the 3.


----------



## Orchid6

Stay hopeful what wonderful news, I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Strawberry13

Anne-Yes I'm going to try one more, then will have my ivf consult in August. It can't get here soon enough I'm so anxious! Lol.


----------



## PinkPeony

StayHopeful !!!! EEEE!!!!! That is an amazing result!! Can't wait to hear how things go! Lot's of frosties I bet but you won't need em for a while!!!!!!!!!! ;-)

Orchid - I recently had that bombshell of "unexplained" diagnosis after meeting a new doctor too. Totally threw me for a loop. My doc also mentioned egg quality. It all does my head in a bit. She basically looked at the results of all my IUI's and said your male factor isn't so bad that you shouldn't have conceived by now. OY. I've been taking a big dose of CoQ10 everyday so hopefully that helps. 

Welcome Anne! My personal experience is that I regret doing so many IUI's (I did 5)... I feel the whole experience really beat me down and made me feel like nothing would ever work. I'm about to do an IVF cycle but I feel very numb toward the whole thing like deep down I can't imagine it working at this point even though the statistical chances are so much better. Obv if my last IUI had worked I'd feel differently about keeping with them but I think something I didn't consider going in was the psychological toll those failures would take on me.


----------



## Orchid6

Anne- I believe statistically 3 treatments of iui/superovulation/clomid for unexplained infertility success rates are at its highest.The 4th treatment is a little lower in success than the first 3 but after 5 or 6 iui/hyper ovulation - your chances are only a cpl of percent higher than normal intercourse. So in a nutshell, both RE's that I have gone to have said after three failed treatments its time to move on to a more aggressive treatment and change it up. With that being said its known that some women will get a BFP on their 5th or 6th+IUIs, theoretically if you are unexplained you have a 50% chance of becoming pregnant in the first three years. It all depends on how aggressive you want to be, I've been told that I'm not a candidate for injectables/iui as I've over stimulated on clomid and my RE feels that he would cancel my cycles in fear of multiples. So fingers crossed but ill be starting IVF in August, it's your fastest route and its diagnostic test that hopefully will provide some explanation as to why your not getting pregnant but its also the most expensive. Good luck.

Pink peony - I felt the same, So numb after all these failed cycles. I have never seen a BFP, I almost feel if I ever saw one that my reaction would be the same as winning a million dollars, pure disbelief. I met with my RE the other day and he commented on my change in demeanour, I feel like three failed cycles have broken me taken a piece of my heart and my optimism. With that being said, I think there's a silver lining, I have been taught to be patient... I'm a control freak and I have been taught that sometimes there aren't answers and you cant control everything. Im slowly becoming optimistic, the success rates look great so fingers crossed. When are you starting IVF? I have a hysterscopy in a cpl of weeks and if all is well... Drum roll.... start BC for suppression stage and Stims are set for August 19 :)


----------



## Jlh1980

Stay hopeful, congrats on the amazing numbers! Best of luck with the transfer, sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## Anne24

Hi All Just to give an update about my last appointment with FS. He has asked me to go for an HSG and I'm dreading it. 

How are you all doing?


----------



## Strawberry13

Anne sorry to hear that :( I've done an hsg (and probably most of the other girls here also) and I can tell you it wasn't bad at all. If you've done iuis it really isn't much different. I barely had any cramping and the whole thing only lasted 5 min. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Sunshine24

HSG wasn't bad at all. Try and take some advil before you go in to help with cramping.....it will be over before you know it!


----------



## Anne24

Thank you Strawberry and Sunshine. I too have gone through HSG early last year when I was diagnosed with bilaterally blocked tubes. Thereafter I went through a lap when my tubes were successfully unblocked. However since the 3 iui cycles didn't work,my FS wants to make sure that the tubes have not blocked up again. Though I know there are many for whom iuis haven't worked either in spite of everything being perfectly timed. Either way I'm moving on to ivf this fall/winter. 

Strawberry How many more iui cycles do you want to go through before moving to ivf?


----------



## Maverick007

Anne, I know how frustrating it is to have to repeat tests. I hope it shows that everything is working fine. 

I'm doing okay, just battling the constant mood swings from BCPs. I also decided today was the day I'm weaning off coffee...drank black tea and will eventually try to get to green tea or nothing at all. Just want to avoid the bad headaches. I have my injection and IVF classes tomorrow and first bw/us on Thursday.

Hope you are all doing well this morning...


----------



## PinkPeony

Yeah that sucks Anne. I had to redo my saline sono when I switched to the IVF clinic. Not my favourite thing to do that's for sure. The second time around was really easy for me though. They used a smaller catheter this time and I think that really helped.

Mav- I'm not looking forward to the BC. I'm starting it tomorrow. I used to get horrible side effects on it. I keep making attempts at cutting back on the coffee too. It's so tough! I think I would have had more energy for making all these lifestyle changes a year ago. Maybe if we go through it together it'll be easier.


----------



## Maverick007

PinkP- would love to go through this process with you, it's definitely feeling harder some days than others. I hope you do OK w/ the bcps...I knew in advance too that hormonally I would probably have a hard time. I'm typically a very mellow person with no big fluctuations in mood but not the case w/ bcp. Poor DH does not understand that it's not personal but I'm trying extra hard to be sweet during the times I'm not feeling like a crazy person. :) 

Quitting coffee is not easy. I kept making attempts too! I'd try to drink a little less every day but ended up forgetting and drinking the whole cup. So I finally just decided to try switching to black tea, which seems to contain about 1/2 the caffeine of 1 cup of coffee so it's not a perfect solution but will just take it slow and not beat myself up about it!


----------



## Strawberry13

Pink and maverick that's good to know about the coffee... I think I'll start making some changes too in advance of everything. Hope you guys don't have to stay on bcp for too long, I've heard it's usually only like 10 days to 2 weeks? 

Anne-I'm doing another iui this month, but that's only bc I don't have my ivf consult till mid August- if it was sooner I'd be done w iuis by now!


----------



## PinkPeony

This is going to sound crazy but my DH got an espresso machine for his bday and I'm drinking espresso to cut back. lol! I know right... but I normally make an entire french press that's like so strong it's like sludge. So having 1 espresso is definitely less caffeine bc I can feel I want more when I finish it. But I'll go a couple hours and then I'm like - bah go have another. So I haven't really been cutting back all that much yet. I kinda suck.

Hey question to the ladies who did IVF... Did any of you do a endometrial biopsy? My clinic likes to do them before IVF but I don't have to if I don't want it. I hear it's very painful so I'm scared.


----------



## Maverick007

Strawberry, yes for me they want me on it from July 3 to July 17. There's always the possibility that depending on first scan, they'll tell me to stay on it a little longer, but I'm hoping that doesn't happen.

GL to you with this last IUI...it would be amazing if this was the one that worked and you didn't need to go through IVF.


----------



## Bma11

PinkPeony said:


> This is going to sound crazy but my DH got an espresso machine for his bday and I'm drinking espresso to cut back. lol! I know right... but I normally make an entire french press that's like so strong it's like sludge. So having 1 espresso is definitely less caffeine bc I can feel I want more when I finish it. But I'll go a couple hours and then I'm like - bah go have another. So I haven't really been cutting back all that much yet. I kinda suck.
> 
> Hey question to the ladies who did IVF... Did any of you do a endometrial biopsy? My clinic likes to do them before IVF but I don't have to if I don't want it. I hear it's very painful so I'm scared.

Did you ever have a Hysterscopy ? They normally do them then as well. That was never offered to me and of I didn't have endometriosis and was offered that I would definitely do it. Another thing I've heard of is endometrium scratching, they do this during laparoscopy /Hysterscopy as well but you can do it at the office one day as well.


----------



## PinkPeony

No I haven't done a hysterscopy or a lap nor have they mentioned that to me. I'm not sure but I think it's not even as involved as that. It only costs something like $25. Apparently there's a study that showed it increased the chance of implantation during IVF.


----------



## Bma11

Gosh pink. I wrote this whole story to you and it didnt post! Ugh! It's because at work the wifi is weak so it switches back and forth and messes me up!

Anyways I just wanted to let you know that my RE recommends doing a Hysterscopy before IVF to check the uterus for polyps and other stuff. I remember having mine done at my initial work up and I had a few polyps which apparently take up a lot of space in the uterus and can hinder implantation . My RE so adamant about the Hysterscopy that I had mine June 2012 and if I was going to do ivf June 2013 or later I would have been made to get another one. Obviously we both know from being on bnb that every RE is different but I just love to tell ppl my experience just to know.. Just to have the info :)

And you are right the biopsy is nothing like a Hysterscopy but I was wondering if you had , had one and in that case they probably would have already done it as well!


----------



## Chris_25

Hi ladies, hope your all doing well. Haven't really been on too much, but I am feeling very down and depressed. I am beyond frustrated wih TTC :(


----------



## Maverick007

Chris- :hugs: I know there are times it just gets too hard. Sending positive thoughts your way and prayers.


----------



## Chris_25

Maverick007 said:


> Chris- :hugs: I know there are times it just gets too hard. Sending positive thoughts your way and prayers.


Than you! :hugs: I just don't know how to have hope anymore. DH tells me I shouldn't feel this way because it will happen" the magic freakin words! I can't find fun in anything I do in almost 2 years my life has been on hold. I am miserable.


----------



## StayHopeful

Jealous of your hsgs and saline sonos, ladies. Mine hurt like crazy!

Chris, so sorry that you're down. :hugs: This can be an unbelievably hard process to go through but this is a wonderfully supportive board full of great women.

I had my ET this morning. We'd originally been thinking we'd put 2 back in, but when the doctor walked in she told us she was recommending 1. Her words were "if you want one baby, you should put one back in." We had at least 9 top quality blasts. So we followed her advice and put one in. I'm a little nervous about that because I know that the chances of at least one sticking would be better if there were two in there. But on the other hand, I don't know if DH and I could financially handle twins. So I'm just hoping and praying we made the right decision. The lab will call me tomorrow to let me know how many blasts they ended up freezing. We had something like 25 that were possible candidates. The doctor went over all of that pretty quickly this morning and we were more focused on the blast we were transferring.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Chris: I'm so sorry to hear you're down. I couldn't stand when people would say "it'll happen" or "just relax and have fun!" What got me through those dark says was to stop looking at what I didn't have and be grateful for what I do... My husband, my family, etc. it's not easy being in limbo but just when you hit rock bottom often it a actually does happen. Hang in there!

Stay: good luck!! Now the TWW begins. Both Sunshine and I had one put back and for both of us it worked! I'm sending lots of positive energy your way. I admit at the time I had hoped for twins but now that I have a LO there is no way I'd be able up handle it.


----------



## PinkPeony

Thanks BMA - That's really good to know. I think if this IVF doesn't work I'll be asking for a lap for sure. BTW - that's so awesome you're expecting twins!! 

Wow! Stay that sounds so promising! Sending you so many good vibez~~~~~~~

Chris - so sorry you feel down. I was in that place after my 4th IUI too. That's when I felt the absolute lowest. It's normal - it's so tough going through IUI's month after month... all the monitoring and build-up and getting hopes up and then just being in the same place again after is just so frustrating and defeating. You're really strong for going through that in the first place. Just focus on the little things that you are happy about. Bit by bit things will start to look better. :hugs:


----------



## Anne24

Maverick007 said:


> Anne, I know how frustrating it is to have to repeat tests. I hope it shows that everything is working fine.
> 
> I'm doing okay, just battling the constant mood swings from BCPs. I also decided today was the day I'm weaning off coffee...drank black tea and will eventually try to get to green tea or nothing at all. Just want to avoid the bad headaches. I have my injection and IVF classes tomorrow and first bw/us on Thursday.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well this morning...

Yes, it is indeed so frustrating:growlmad: I have heard that green tea enhances fertility. So you can always go for it:thumbup: Good luck.


----------



## Anne24

PinkPeony said:


> Yeah that sucks Anne. I had to redo my saline sono when I switched to the IVF clinic. Not my favourite thing to do that's for sure. The second time around was really easy for me though. They used a smaller catheter this time and I think that really helped.
> 
> Mav- I'm not looking forward to the BC. I'm starting it tomorrow. I used to get horrible side effects on it. I keep making attempts at cutting back on the coffee too. It's so tough! I think I would have had more energy for making all these lifestyle changes a year ago. Maybe if we go through it together it'll be easier.

Hi Pink, The last time i did hsg it was nasty. But I guess after 3iuis and a year of constant prodding and pricking I'll be okay this time around.


----------



## Orchid6

Chris soo sorry that you are feeling down*hugs* i know this is weird but sometimes i envision drop kicking infertilitys face, a karate chop there and an elbow here (my next weeks hysterscopy). Every test you do or treatment plan you undertake weakens infertility, anyways the thought makes me laugh and it gets me stronger for the next fight ( or umm the next cycle) trust me the hope is still there, i know you are strong!


----------



## Anne24

Strawberry Good luck with this last iui. I really hope it works and you don't have to go through ivf. I did go through endometrium biopsy during lap and was diagnosed with a uterine infection. I also went through one before lap, that was without anaesthesia and it wasn't painful at all. They will just take a swab of your endometrium, just a little bit more invasive than pap but it will be over in 5 minutes. 

Stay Wow thats awesome. So you are officially now in the 2ww. Good luck hun. i hope this is it for you.

Chris I'm so sorry hun you are feeling so down.HUGS. lttc can be frustrating to say the least especially when you are going through such invasive processes like iui month after month. These days when I feel like crying, I just tell myself that God is busy making the most beautiful baby for me, that is why he is taking so much time. Even if its for 5 mins it does make me feel better.

I am sorry for so many posts but I didn't want to miss anyone and I dont know how to use multi-quote :(


----------



## Strawberry13

Stay- how awesome! You had such great results I think you're gonna get some very good news soon!

Chris- so sorry you're feeling so crappy. I have one really low moment a week lately where I allow myself to have a pity party and just cry it out. I think you have to allow that. But otherwise all we can do is go to our appointments, take our drugs, and pray. We're in good hands with the doctors so hopefully in time we will all get preggo. 

Thanks everyone on the insight on the biopsy and hysteroscopy, good to know for the future! 

Orchid I like your image of us beating up infertility every month :)


----------



## Maverick007

Stay that is so awesome!!! I'm sooooo hoping we have as many to freeze as you ended up having. That is my one "back up" wish, that if this doesn't work, we at least have a few to freeze. Now you just sit back, take it easy and wait. :) Easier said than done right?

We had our injection class this morning where we got our personal calendars and all that. Information overload, that's for sure. Good thing DH can do more than one thing at a time because I was so busy trying to open vials that she'd already gotten two steps ahead of me in the demonstration so most of the time I'm like, what do I do now? It was pretty amusing but a little scary. We will just be reading and RE-reading instructions I can tell. She also kind of warned everyone to remember the 40% chance of it not working and not to get your hopes up so super high that you have a long fall if it doesn't work...I was thinking, believe me, we are all thinking of that more than we would like to.


----------



## Strawberry13

Aww try not to think too much about it and just remember that you're doing everything you can to make it happen this month- and remember most people have frozen embryos at the end too so that's something to put your mind at ease, a little anyway :)


----------



## StayHopeful

It can definitely be overwhelming, Maverick! The nice thing is that most of the injections work just about the same way, so you get used to it pretty quickly. The only one that was different for me was the progesterone shot, that one's intermuscular.

It's definitely hard not to focus on the negative, too. I'm driving myself crazy with what-ifs, especially since I'm just laying around right now. I'm trying so hard to stay positive, but it's a fine line between staying positive and getting your hopes up too much. TTC for us has been so many let-downs that I'm afraid to get too positive, but I also am a firm believer in the power of positive thinking. The whole thing is enough to drive you nuts!!! :wacko:


----------



## Nicedips

Hi ladies, been away for a while and back to my first clomid,ovidrel,progesterone sups cycle. The transition from non-medicated to medicated IUI is overwhelming. My break was really worth it, fully recharged now :)

Stay - good luck on your TWW
Strawberry - good luck with your IUI. Hope this is it
Maverick - good luck with your prep for IVF

I couldn't catch up with all the posts, how's everyone doing? Good luck!!!!


----------



## Chris_25

StayHopeful said:


> Jealous of your hsgs and saline sonos, ladies. Mine hurt like crazy!
> 
> Chris, so sorry that you're down. :hugs: This can be an unbelievably hard process to go through but this is a wonderfully supportive board full of great women.
> 
> I had my ET this morning. We'd originally been thinking we'd put 2 back in, but when the doctor walked in she told us she was recommending 1. Her words were "if you want one baby, you should put one back in." We had at least 9 top quality blasts. So we followed her advice and put one in. I'm a little nervous about that because I know that the chances of at least one sticking would be better if there were two in there. But on the other hand, I don't know if DH and I could financially handle twins. So I'm just hoping and praying we made the right decision. The lab will call me tomorrow to let me know how many blasts they ended up freezing. We had something like 25 that were possible candidates. The doctor went over all of that pretty quickly this morning and we were more focused on the blast we were transferring.


Thank you and good luck to you with the ivf process! I'm sure you most definately made the right decision if you don't want multiples! It just takes one.


----------



## Chris_25

SashimiMimi said:


> Chris: I'm so sorry to hear you're down. I couldn't stand when people would say "it'll happen" or "just relax and have fun!" What got me through those dark says was to stop looking at what I didn't have and be grateful for what I do... My husband, my family, etc. it's not easy being in limbo but just when you hit rock bottom often it a actually does happen. Hang in there!
> 
> Stay: good luck!! Now the TWW begins. Both Sunshine and I had one put back and for both of us it worked! I'm sending lots of positive energy your way. I admit at the time I had hoped for twins but now that I have a LO there is no way I'd be able up handle it.


Thanks, I def do try and think about how grateful I am for the other stuff I have in my life and say thank you for my health, wonderful husband, home, job, but this is something I wanted as long as I could remember.


----------



## Chris_25

PinkPeony said:


> Thanks BMA - That's really good to know. I think if this IVF doesn't work I'll be asking for a lap for sure. BTW - that's so awesome you're expecting twins!!
> 
> Wow! Stay that sounds so promising! Sending you so many good vibez~~~~~~~
> 
> Chris - so sorry you feel down. I was in that place after my 4th IUI too. That's when I felt the absolute lowest. It's normal - it's so tough going through IUI's month after month... all the monitoring and build-up and getting hopes up and then just being in the same place again after is just so frustrating and defeating. You're really strong for going through that in the first place. Just focus on the little things that you are happy about. Bit by bit things will start to look better. :hugs:


It's extremely hard and it's sad that i've gotten to the point where I just expect my period and basically feel like i'm doing the IUI and BD for no reason. I wish you the best of luck in the IVF process! I will be doing 2 more IUI's and thenmove on to IVF prob in the fall. :hugs:


----------



## Maverick007

Thanks ladies for the support, I know we will get through it okay if we just take it one step at a time. Of course I say that and just found out this morning that my DH had stored the ganirelix in the fridge after receiving it and it's not supposed to be stored there. :( I have a VM in to the nurse to ask whether I have to reorder it but I have a feeling I do. Major bummer!


----------



## Maverick007

Nicedips said:


> Hi ladies, been away for a while and back to my first clomid,ovidrel,progesterone sups cycle. The transition from non-medicated to medicated IUI is overwhelming. My break was really worth it, fully recharged now :)
> 
> Stay - good luck on your TWW
> Strawberry - good luck with your IUI. Hope this is it
> Maverick - good luck with your prep for IVF
> 
> I couldn't catch up with all the posts, how's everyone doing? Good luck!!!!

Nicedips, so glad to hear from you and it sounds like the break was what you needed. :dust: Good luck this cycle!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Maverick, I did that with a medicine during an IUI cycle and it ended up being fine. Hopefully it won't be a big deal!

Last day of official bed rest for me today,I'm scared to get up and do things tomorrow.


----------



## PinkPeony

Enjoy your day Stayhopeful! I can't believe you have 19 frozen blasts!! That's fantastic! Not that you'll need em!


----------



## StayHopeful

Thanks,Pink! DH and I are super happy with the numbers but hoping that we won't need any until we're ready for number 2!


----------



## Maverick007

Stay, I know exactly what you mean too about the fine line between being positive and getting your hopes too high. I just keep repeating the "hope for the best but be prepared for the worst" ... you sound like you have a great attitude though regardless! 

On hold w/ Merck now...they do not recommend using the Ganirelix :( Now my only hope is to see if they will allow my pharmacy to dispense it to me for free or at reduced. Not looking too hopeful there.


----------



## Bma11

Stay hopeful- so excited for you! Will you wait to test until you go back to the clinic, or will you test at home??


----------



## StayHopeful

Sorry, maverick! I hope you got good news from the pharmacy. I know how frustrating it is when things go wrong and I felt like it was infinitely more frustrating in my IVF cycle.

Thanks, Bma! I will probably test at home, but not sure when. I did a mini-hcg shot today, so I'd have to wait until that's out of my system. Today I've been feeling lots of little twinges, so hopeful that's a good sign!


----------



## Bma11

Oh yay! I did feel a couple twinges too but other than that I didn't feel anything abnormal so just remember that you most likely won't feel anything at all and don't lose hope! What am exciting time! Can't wait to hear of your bfp!

Maverick- is everything okay ?? I hope you got what you needed.


----------



## Maverick007

Thanks guys! Crisis averted. Merck very graciously agreed to allow me a one-time replacement of all five ganirelix injections that I ruined!! So relieved! I am now a big cheerleader of Merck I have to say! Altogether it would have been a $600 mistake (if insurance wouldn't cover) so I am super relieved.


----------



## baby.wish

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind if I join your group. I've been reading all of your posts and you guys are a really wonderful supportive group of women. Its rare to see women who even after conceiving take time out of their busy life to answer questions and support those trying to conceive. It makes me feel good. Here is my story, my husband and I have been trying to conceive for two years. We tried 3 failed IUI's which was so hard on me and at the time I didn't know how I would recover after each one to continue on this journey. To top it off after every IUI I formed a cyst from the injectables and would have to sit out a cycle until the cyst went away.
We finally decided on doing IVF as it has the highest chance of success. I am now two weeks into BCP's and had my sonohysterogram today only to find out I have a polyp that needs to be removed before my stims start on Aug 2. RE said it can affect implantation so they have scheduled me in for next Friday but i'm worried if having it removed and starting stims a week later will reduce my chances of IVF working. I can't seem to find anything online about it. Just so upset, why can't something just go right for once. Sorry I know i'm venting but it feels good to let it out and I know you ladies get it.


----------



## Sunshine24

baby.wish-- I totally know where you are at. After 5 failed IUIs we also turned to IVF and encountered some delays on the way ( the largest one being lap surgery to correct endometroesis.... ) I wondered so many times why these delays were happening, when would it be my time, and would it ever work. It was so frustrated and sad and I felt like no one I knew could relate ( except the ladies on this board. )

Well, fast forward to today----and here I sit almost 21 weeks pregnant feeling this little baby kick inside me as I type this. I always hoped and believed I would get here, and here I am. Now looking back ( and I realize this is easy for me to say now ) those little obstacles and hold-ups were NOTHING to overcome---because it was so worth it.

Hang in there. Your time is coming. Maybe there is a reason for the delay---perhaps the universe wants you to have a different due date or something! Who knows! Trjust the process and believe it WILL happen for you. If it can happen for me, it can happen for anyone.

Keep us posted, we are here for you.


----------



## baby.wish

Thank you Sunshine, I feel so much better hearing that from someone who understands and feels what I'm going through. You give me hope! How long after the lap did you do continue with IVF?


----------



## Sunshine24

I did IVF the cycle right after the lap, since they found moderate endo we didn't want to waste anymore time since it comes back after 6 months. I did have to go on BCP after the lap though because of a cyst ( AHHH! FRUSTRATING! ) but after that was done we moved right on to our first ( and successful ) IVF. 

Please don't hesitate to reach out to me if you need anything, I know how frustrating this can be.


----------



## StayHopeful

Mav, so glad it worked out!!! :happydance:

Baby.wish, welcome! This is such a supportive thread and I know it's keeping me sane during my TWW. I know how frustrating delays can be. I don't know about polyps, but I did have a cyst during my baseline ultrasound that made me push back starting stims by 2 weeks. At the time I was so frustrated, but I ended up using those two weeks to relax and enjoy myself and looking back, I'm glad I did. I know it's frustrating, but IVF does put your body through a lot and you want to give yourself the very best chance of it working.

Sunshine, I can't believe you're 21 weeks!!!


----------



## Strawberry13

Maverick phew! Glad that all worked out, an extra 600 is no fun on top of everything else! 

Stay I am praying that those twinges are a good sign! 

Baby wish- welcome! So sorry about the failed iuis. I'm glad you're getting any potential roadblocks sorted out before ivf. I know that I always google everything after the dr tells me something but in the end just try to trust what the doctors say. I'm sure you're in great hands. You will have at least a few cycle buddies on here! Please keep us posted on everything and good luck these next few weeks!


----------



## baby.wish

You are all so welcoming and wonderful thank you! I feel better today, I think its always hardest the day you get bad news or stumble across a new roadblock. This journey has taught me sooo much about myself and being patient. In the end we will all have our little ones and none of this will matter. 
Bma11 and Sunshine- You guys give me hope one day my status will say "expecting"

Stayhopeful and Strawberry13- Good luck!:dust:

Stayhopeful if you don't mind me asking, how old are you?


----------



## Maverick007

hi babywish, welcome to the thread! the reasons for being here are not fun but we are glad to have you all the same. :)

i agree that those days you get the bad news can be the hardest. i think sometimes you have to go easy on yourself too and realize that it's okay to be upset now and then and not feel like something is wrong with you if you don't bounce back and feel cheerful immediately. it's a form of grieving really, i feel. i wish you the best and pray this IVF works for you. it sounds like you are super close to me in terms of your progress. i just finished 2 weeks of bcps and had bw/us today to find out whether i can start stimming on july 20. ultrasound looked good but have to wait on the bloodwork till later today.


----------



## PinkPeony

Hi ladies! :hi:

Thanks for sharing that about your meds Mav - I'm going to be super careful with mine now. I could totally see doing that. :dohh:

welcome baby.wish! What you said about patience is so true. Rarely in our regular life experiences are we tested the way we are when going through infertility. Things seem to never go in that story book way as much as we try to force it. But when we look back on all this later we'll see that it may not have been the perfect fairy tale but it's our story.


----------



## StayHopeful

Baby.wish, I don't mind you asking at all. I'm 27 and DH is 29.

I agree wholeheartedly with what Maverick said about taking the time to be upset. I know with every bfn or setback, I've had to allow myself time to be upset. It frustrates me sometimes because even some of my closest friends don't understand that need to feel that way, but I think Maverick said it really well about it being a kind of grieving. Every month, you grieve for what might have been.

Maverick, what did the bloodwork say? Super excited for you to start stimming!!! :happdance:


----------



## Maverick007

Thanks Stay! My bloodwork came back OK so I'm good to go. :)

I start stimming Saturday night (I'm a PM only 1x/day) so right now potential ER is around Thursday, August 1. We are getting excited, it definitely moves so quickly once you get started. My pre-op appt. is on Monday and my first scan is on Wednesday of next week.

How are you feeling?


----------



## StayHopeful

Woohoo, things are moving quickly for you! That's so exciting! I only did 1x/day in the evenings too. It was tough planning my evenings so I would be home at exactly the right time every night, but I made it work.

I'm feeling pretty good. I was glad to be off bed rest yesterday, but I ended up back on the couch for most of the day anyway. I ran about 30min worth of errands in the morning and got coffee with a friend in the afternoon for an hour, that was enough to completely exhaust me. Other than that though, I fell okay. I had some minor cramping and a backache yesterday. I'm trying not to analyze every single ache and twinge, but that's easier said than done! :wacko: I had a little bit of a rough day emotionally too yesterday, a good friend had her baby yesterday morning. I'm super happy for her, but it's hard too. Some days I just feel like I'll never hold my own LO.


----------



## Strawberry13

Maverick yayyy stims tomorrow! Well I know you're probably not feeling "yay" about it but you know what I mean. Good luck tomorrow! Are you used to the injections yet? Have you been doing lurpon? 

Stay I'm sorry you're feeling down, I'm sure all the meds Don't help with the emotions. But you're so close! Try to take it easy this next week, you deserve to let your body recover from what it's been through and prepare for your LO to invade it for the next 9 months!

I just got my sono, 2 mature follies, I trigger tomorrow night and go in Monday morning. Also got to talk to my dr for a bit, he agreed after this it's probably time to move to ivf. So i feel like everything is pointing that direction now, all you veterans will help me get through it!


----------



## Maverick007

I know you will hold your LO someday! I have complete faith it will happen. We are doing everything humanly possible to make this happen and we can only have faith in the doctors and a higher power at this point.

It has to be next to impossible to not analyze every little feeling. It's great though that you have the summer off to relax and do what you need to do to feel rested as much as you can be. 

I am hoping that my job cools it down on the stress over the next couple of weeks. Seems every few days there is some crisis that needs solving so I need to learn to distance myself from getting into panic mode along with everyone else during this time.


----------



## Maverick007

Thanks Strawberry! The only injections I've done are Ovidrel for all of my last 3 IUIs but I haven't done any Lupron. So I am really not sure what to expect but hoping for the best!

I'm so hopeful for this last IUI for you. I will be praying for a miracle!! Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Strawberry13

Thanks :) so you are going straight from bcp to stims? No other injections in between? I'm just curious how it all works, I need to get myself used to all if this so I don't freak out once I'm there :)


----------



## Maverick007

I think only a smaller percentage of people do Lupron and it has something to do with the protocol they are on (I don't understand it well myself). At my injection class, there were 5 or 6 women and only one of them was going to be on Lupron vs. just doing a standard Ovidrel trigger. 

For me, there is a 2 day lag between BCPs and stims, and unlike StayHopeful's RE, my RE does not say you have to get AF before you can start stims so I guess everyone does things a little differently. They told me I may get it or it may start shortly after, or it might just be a little bit of spotting and not a real normal period. But regardless, I can start my injections no matter what.

Editing to add a helpful website I found explaining the different protocols: https://www.advancedfertility.com/ivfstim.htm

So it's going to be different depending on your unique situation potentially...


----------



## Maverick007

You got me curious so here's a great explanation of the difference between Lupron vs. the other drugs (I will be on Ganirelix at the end of the stim process).

Ganirelix and Cetrotide - as well as Lupron - prevent the woman from having an LH surge. However, Ganirelix and Cetrotide are antagonists instead of agonists. Ganirelix works by competing with native GnRH molecules at their binding sites in the pituitary - while Lupron works by "down regulating" the pituitary's ability to produce the LH surge. This distinction is not important to understand. The bottom line is that both kinds of drugs, antagonists and agonists, prevent LH surges (in different ways).


----------



## Strawberry13

Oh good to know! Thanks for the info!


----------



## StayHopeful

Every re is definitely different! For mine, I did bcp, then a cetrotide injection the day after I stopped BC. Assuming I got AF (which I did), I started gonal f 3 days later and then added cetrotide back in when my follicles got a little bigger. I also did a micro-dose of hcg every time I did gonal f.


----------



## Strawberry13

Maverick how did the first of the stims go? 

Stay hope you're still feeling good and getting rest. When do you test again?


----------



## Maverick007

It went pretty good! I did have a moment of freak out when I did the menopur and pulled the needle out. A few drops of the meds mixed with blood came out of the needle hole. I asked StayHopeful her opinion and she said the same thing happened to her and I found other people through a google search saying the same thing so I felt a little better. It was a bit of an oh my god moment though. So anyway, I'm a little more nervous for tonight's injections but now I have a few things I'm going to try a little differently.

How are you?? Did you already have your IUI or is it tomorrow?


----------



## Strawberry13

Ohh yeah I could imagine that would be a little scary but glad u got it sorted out. When do you have your first sono?

Yes my iui is today heading over there in an hour. 

Hows everyone else? How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## Maverick007

Praying for your IUI this a.m.!!

My first sono is on Wednesday morning.


----------



## Sunshine24

Good luck to everyone stimming and to your IUI this AM Strawberry! I think about you guys a lot!!! Stay strong!


----------



## StayHopeful

Good luck this morning, Strawberry!

I'm doing ok. My blood test is a week from today, not sure if I'll be able to use an hpt before that because I did an hcg booster shot on Wed. Yesterday and today I've just been having a really hard time staying positive. My body doesn't really feel any different, the cramps have passed and my boobs aren't sore or bigger anymore. I'm tired and moody, but that's it. I just want so badly for this to work and now I'm afraid it hasn't. I did a painting class yesterday (one of those classes where everyone brings wine and snacks and you all paint the same picture, though I didn't have any wine). I'm a terrible artist, but normally I have fun and can just laugh about how bad my painting is. But this time I was so upset I cried the whole way home, then took a nap.


----------



## Maverick007

Thanks Sunshine!! I appreciate you checking in on us! :)

StayHopeful I know it's been said a dozen times but just keep reminding yourself that you probably won't feel much in the way of pg symptoms for the first couple weeks even if you are pg. I know it is not easy but stay as positive as you can and go easy on yourself! We are all pulling for you. :hugs:


----------



## PinkPeony

StayHopeful said:


> Good luck this morning, Strawberry!
> 
> I'm doing ok. My blood test is a week from today, not sure if I'll be able to use an hpt before that because I did an hcg booster shot on Wed. Yesterday and today I've just been having a really hard time staying positive. My body doesn't really feel any different, the cramps have passed and my boobs aren't sore or bigger anymore. I'm tired and moody, but that's it. I just want so badly for this to work and now I'm afraid it hasn't. I did a painting class yesterday (one of those classes where everyone brings wine and snacks and you all paint the same picture, though I didn't have any wine). I'm a terrible artist, but normally I have fun and can just laugh about how bad my painting is. But this time I was so upset I cried the whole way home, then took a nap.

Everyone says this is the worst part. There's no reason to say this hasn't worked. Stay strong girl. :hugs:


----------



## Bma11

Stay hopeful- I too, didn't feel a thing. The progesterone didn't even give me any symptoms. I felt a twinge or a pull one day... And then nothing. My boobs didn't start hurting until a few weeks ago. I've had a million symptoms every other month and the one month I was ever pregnant I had nothing. It sure is a bummer but it is normal not to feel anything until 6 weeks. Stay strong! Another girl on bnb had to do a microcode shot of ovidrel (hcg) and she just tested it out of her system. That was torture as well. :shrug:

Stay strong!!!!


----------



## Chris_25

Hi ladies I have to catch up with you. I just did my 5th IUI today and I am pretty much whatever about it this cycle. I'm so tired of being hopeful


----------



## Strawberry13

Although I don't know much about it I agree with all the other girls on here that it seems like everyone says the month they don't feel anything is the month it happens. Hang in there stayhopeful! 

Chris I'm in an identical spot as you- just had my 5th iui today also and definitely feeling just whatever about it. When do you plan on moving to ivf(if that's your plan)?


----------



## Chris_25

Strawberry13 said:


> Although I don't know much about it I agree with all the other girls on here that it seems like everyone says the month they don't feel anything is the month it happens. Hang in there stayhopeful!
> 
> Chris I'm in an identical spot as you- just had my 5th iui today also and definitely feeling just whatever about it. When do you plan on moving to ivf(if that's your plan)?


Oh wow i'm not alone and we can be buddies! :) 
I will be doing 1 more IUI next month and then do IVF right after that. I see that you will be doing it also?


----------



## Strawberry13

Yup in September hopefully! Sounds like Our cycles are synced so we can be buddies for the next few months :)

Question for gals who temp: I took the trigger midnight on Saturday and had my iui at noon yesterday so exactly 36 hrs. However my temp didn't go up this morning as much as it usually does the day after ovulation. Do you think the temp was possibly off, or did I potentially not have the iui timed right? We BD'ed last night and this morning to cover our bases but I don't know if I should ask my dr if we should do another one today? I really don't feel like it to be honest since its likely a waste of $. Grr all this for such a small chance of success, so frustrating!


----------



## Chris_25

Strawberry13 said:


> Yup in September hopefully! Sounds like Our cycles are synced so we can be buddies for the next few months :)
> 
> Question for gals who temp: I took the trigger midnight on Saturday and had my iui at noon yesterday so exactly 36 hrs. However my temp didn't go up this morning as much as it usually does the day after ovulation. Do you think the temp was possibly off, or did I potentially not have the iui timed right? We BD'ed last night and this morning to cover our bases but I don't know if I should ask my dr if we should do another one today? I really don't feel like it to be honest since its likely a waste of $. Grr all this for such a small chance of success, so frustrating!

:hugs:
I don't temp so i'm not too sure.


----------



## Maverick007

Strawberry,

I didn't temp but I have heard that the trigger is very reliable and that it's extremely unlikely that it did not force you to ovulate after 36 hrs. Not sure if that gives you any comfort but I specifically asked my RE that and she just acted like it was almost impossible that the trigger would not work. Of course nothing is foolproof but just it's probably a very miniscule chance. :)


----------



## Maverick007

Pink how are you doing? Did you start BCPs yet? Hope you're feeling good.

Chris, hoping for the best for you, good luck to you on the 2ww.


----------



## PinkPeony

I'm doing good. I have started bcp which feels sorta surreal. I start stims on Aug 10. It's perfect bc my big, stressful project at work is finishing up and I won't have nearly as big a workload once it's done. I work from home too so it seems like it's going to be great timing in that sense. 

StrawB - Re your temp... I found I always got a slow rise after ovidrel. Went thru that every month thinking we didn't time it right. My DH's count is low so once we had the IUI there wouldn't be enough swimmers for extra bd or a 2nd IUI so it always freaked me out. I just think it's not that reliable to temp when doing all these meds.


----------



## Chris_25

Maverick007 said:


> Pink how are you doing? Did you start BCPs yet? Hope you're feeling good.
> 
> Chris, hoping for the best for you, good luck to you on the 2ww.


Thank you and i wish you luck with your IVF process! :hugs:


----------



## Strawberry13

Thanks for the advice girls Re the temping ill try to not think about it, would've probably been better if I just didn't temp on assisted cycles at all... But I'm kinda OCD, so, yeah. 

Maverick good luck at your sono tomorrow!

Pink so happy you're starting, you are so close to stims and everything being underway. Hang in there before you know it it'll be Labor Day and you'll be practically done with everything! Glad you get to work from home that must be a big relief!


----------



## Orchid6

Hi Ladies, I finally got my first OMFG BFP this morning after 17 or 18 cycles+ (lost count).. .. Which included three failed iui/clomid cycles. I'm in shock, no clomid/no iui and it was my last cycle before suppression stage. I was scheduled for a hysterscopy and ivf injection teaching tomorrow, also was supposed to start Birth Control this week. 

It's so early so I'm prepared if it doesnt work sadly, but I'm so grateful that something finally worked!!! Weird thing is that I had no obvious symptoms.. 

You ladies have been so amazing, Thank you for all your support. Wishing you all the best and Sending you all lots of baby dust! Xoxo


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, Orchid!!!


----------



## baby.wish

Orchid that is amazing news! Congrats! I guess it shows the rest of us things happen when they are meant to.

Stayhopeful, you must be sooo nervous right now. Even after IUI's i remember the wait to test was always the hardest.

Maverick when did you start your stims? I start mine on Aug 2 very nervous. I will be doing Gonal-F and Menopur and then add in Cetrotide around day 7. I guess its the antagonist protocol.

I also go in for a hysteroscopy on Friday to remove the polyp, I hope everything goes ok and I can proceed on the 2nd. I asked the RE if it was ok to proceed so quickly and if the uterus needed to heal, he said the uterus heals fast and I wouldnt actually be needing the uterus until we did the transfer in another few weeks.


----------



## Strawberry13

Orchid how wonderful! Congrats!! Gives me hope :) I'm hoping for a very uneventful 9 months for you! 

Baby wish good luck these next few weeks I hope your polyp removal and stims all go according to plan. 

Stay hopeful how are you feeling today?


----------



## baby.wish

For all of you that have got your BFP's on IVF cycles did you change your lifestyle and diet? Any suggestions? 

Did any of you take extra supplements while on BCP? I'm currently taking Prenatals, and COQ10. Someone mentioned Royal Jelly for egg quality. Anything else??

Did you get off caffeine? No alchohol after stims??

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Maverick007

Wow!! Orchid that is awesome! Congratulations, so happy for you! :happydance:

baby.wish, i started my stims on the 20th so tonight is day 4 (i inject around 8:30pm every night). i'm also on an antagonist protocol - menopur and follistim, and then i will start ganirelix potentially in the next few days. i know it's nervewracking but honestly it has not been as difficult as i thought it would be...i am still sort of early in the process so i don't know yet what tomorrow will bring (first scan) but last night i was able to do a perfect injection (not even a tiny spot of blood) so i was pretty proud of that! i hope your procedure to remove the polyp goes smoothly and that you can start stims as planned.


----------



## StayHopeful

Baby.wish, I changed things slightly during BCP but didn't really cut out everything until I started stims. While I was on BCP I still had the occasional drink with alcohol or caffeine, though I did try to do it in moderation. I stopped both completely once I started stims. I also cut back on my exercise, my FS said to keep my heart rate under 140 and I started paying more attention to that during my BCP weeks. Once I started stims all I did was walking, and I only did that until I started to get uncomfortable. As far as extra supplements, my FS had me taking a prenatal and calcium. I also take a folic acid supplement because I have a FA deficiency, but that's not a standard thing.

Maverick, congrats on your perfect injection :happydance: It's the little things that get us through this!

I'm soooooo nervous. I just want to find out if it worked. I keep going back and forth between being super hopeful and feeling like it didn't work yet again and it's never going to happen. I mentioned to DH that I might test tomorrow, but he talked me out of it. I think it's too soon anyway because of my hcg booster last Wed. My blood test is Monday, so maybe I'll do an hpt on Sunday morning or something. Part of me wants so badly to test, and part of me is absolutely terrified. I don't know what I'll do if I only see one line again :cry:


----------



## Maverick007

Stay, praying for you that you will feel better during the last part of the 2ww, I feel very positive for you though, I have to say! :) 

Not sure if anyone has advice and I really don't have enough info yet to probably even ask this question, but my scan showed small follicles this morning (largest 6mm) but I am unsure of count or blood results yet. I've taken 4 days of low dose stims so perhaps this is normal, but of course I am slightly worried I am not responding quickly enough. Anyone have any idea what to expect? The nurse who did the scan said the E2 levels will let them know whether those follies are growing or will be growing.


----------



## Bma11

Maverick- your levels will tell them how you are responding. If you aren't responding how they want you to then they will up your dosage of meds to make you produce more. But 6 follies right now sounds good! :) keep us updated!!!


----------



## Maverick007

Thanks bma :) I actually don't know yet how many I had, the nurse didn't give me a # but from the screen it appeared to be 3-4 on each side (to my untrained eyes!). They were all 6mm or under. I will keep you posted and appreciate the feedback. From what I've seen by searching online, this US is pretty early and a lot can change in a week.


----------



## StayHopeful

Mav, small follies are totally normal at this stage. My first ultrasound I remember being so disappointed because I had 3 measurable follies and I ended up with 36 eggs. Part of the reason they do so many ultrasound/bloodwork appts is so they can change your dose if needed. So if your response is less than what your doctor wants at this stage, they can up your dose. Mine ended up being dropped down a couple times.

Well, I caved and took a hpt this morning. :bfp:, but chances are its still the hcg shot. I'm 9dp5dt but I took a 2500iu Novarel shot 2dp5dt (last Wed) and my 5000iu trigger shot was Monday, July 8. So I'm not getting my hopes up yet.


----------



## Maverick007

Thanks Stay! I will try to take it a day at a time and not worry about all the what-ifs.

I will try not to get too excited about your bfp, but man I hope it's really it!!


----------



## baby.wish

Stayhopeful, OMG I really pray that the BCP sticks!!:dust:

Maverick keep us posted

Thanks Strawberry, how are you doing?


----------



## Bma11

Stay hopeful- yay! Is it very faint or not? Can you upload a pic? I'm thinking it is a bfp!!! And I'm so excited! My friend had a micro dose of the ovidrel so kind of the same thing as you and she kept testing and it never got lighter so for her she knew it was her bfp!


----------



## Maverick007

Well I am breathing a little easier, the nurse called me back and said estrogen level is 328 which she was very happy with so she said even though the follies are small, that number tells her they are growing well, so I will have another scan Friday a.m. to see what is happening. Also she said they are not changing my dose right now.


----------



## Sunshine24

baby.wish said:


> For all of you that have got your BFP's on IVF cycles did you change your lifestyle and diet? Any suggestions?
> 
> Did any of you take extra supplements while on BCP? I'm currently taking Prenatals, and COQ10. Someone mentioned Royal Jelly for egg quality. Anything else??
> 
> Did you get off caffeine? No alchohol after stims??
> 
> Thanks for all the help

Hey baby.wish-- I got pretty serious with diet and health during my stims! I felt I wanted to do everything in my power to make IVF work and that way if it was a BFN I couldn't blame myself. ( this is a pretty long post but I had a lot of details to share and always appreciated info like this when I was going through IVF )

I don't actually know how much of this ACTUALLY helped me but I felt like I was controlling what I could control at least! When I asked my nurse about drinking/ caffeine etc they were pretty laid back about the whole thing so what I did was based on research and my own knowledge of health/wellness.

During BCP I cut to half decaf/ half reg coffee. I used to drink 2-3 cups of reg coffee per day, but during BCP I did 1-2 cups of half caf. It slowly weaned me off coffee as I knew I was going to totally cut it out during stims. During stims, no coffee at ALL! My nurse said a cup or two was okay but I had read conflicting reports that caffeine can cut down on chances of implantation so I QUIT!

Also during BCP I weaned down a LOT on alcohol ( specifically wine! ). I allowed myself a glass here or there ( weekends ONLY ) and specifically remember my last HURRAH the final day of BCP where I had three glasses of wine. 

All during stims I had no alcohol AT ALL. I then had egg retrieval on a Monday and went out to dinner with DH that Thursday ( two nights before my transfer! ) and had two glasses of wine! I was so stressed and we both figured--there weren't anymore eggs actually "in" there so go for it. I actually think it relaxed me!! Plus I hadnt had wine in a while so it was a nice treat before transfer. AND, I got my BFP so I guess it worked for us!

During BCP and throughout stims I made super healthy fruit smoothies every morning....they were packed with yogurt, fresh berries, oatmeal, and flax seed and delivered all the nutrients I read that you should eat during that time. Once I totally cut out coffee during stims I drank these smoothies in their place and honestly didn't miss it too much. These smoothies made me feel really, really good!

I also ate super balanced meals and tried to up my protein intake( from BCP through the 2ww ). I ate a healthy, vitamin packed salad almost everyday with spinach, tons of veggies, and two hardboiled eggs. I heard eggs help increase egg quality--not sure if it was true but ALL mine retrieved were viable! I also tried to limit sugar ( no real basis for that, just thought it was healthier ) and drank at least one glass of milk every day.

AND when I woke up every morning I gulped 2 huge glasses of room temp water and then kept my h20 intake very high throughout the day. I read a lot of research that advocated for high volumes of water and read a few things for water first thing in the morning. I will never know if all of this was what helped me get my BCP but it gave my something to focus on through the process and to be honest I felt SUPER fit and healthy.

Also, after each stim shot every night I went into the would-be-baby room and did some light yoga and meditation for about 15 minutes. It was very calming and the stretching made me feel good as you have to cut down on cardio when going through stims.

If you have any other questions please let me know!!! I will never put money on the fact that this all helped me get my BFP but it certainly didn't hurt and it got me ready to begin my pregnancy in a healthy way because I was already eating how I should!


----------



## BreanneB55

Hi ladies, Its been awhile since I posted. Here is my history:
TTC: #1 for 18 months
Feb 2013: Clomid 50mg days 4-8, no trigger, one IUI -BFN
March 2013:Clomid days 4-8, HCG trigger, 2 B2B IUIs -BFN
April 2013: Clomid days 4-8, HCG trigger, one IUI -BFN
May 2013: Follitism days 3-10 (tapered dose), , HCG trigger, and 2 B2B IUIs-BFN
June 2013: Follitism days 3-10 (tapered dose), HCG tigger, and 2 B2B IUIs-BFN
My husband and I were supposed to do one last IUI the month of July. We just couldn't put ourselves through that again. We contacted our RE and said we'd like to take July-Sept off and come back for IVF in October.
Well today I took a preg test because I was supposed to start my period today. I got a BFP!!! No meds, no IUI!! I cannot believe it! Keep hope ladies! Miracles do happen.


----------



## Maverick007

Congrats Breanne!!!


----------



## Strawberry13

Congrats breanne! Great news :)

Sunshine thanks for all that info, I've been thinking lately I should start making changes now if there is anything I can do to prepare in advance. 

Stay- I really really hope this is a sticky bfp! I agree that you should keep testing to see if it gets darker... I've never tested out the trigger before so ihave no clue how long it takes... 

Maverick glad you got some positive news about your follicles, you're probably about halfway there now, right? So close!


----------



## StayHopeful

I'm attaching a picture of my test from this morning, I have no idea why it's upside down so sorry about that... It was pretty dark and popped up right away. It's a Target Up & Up Brand test. When I was googling the sensitivity of the test this morning (I know, I know, Google is my enemy :dohh:) I did see several reviews about false positives with that test, though, which makes me nervous. It sounds like their lines were fairly thin though, and mine seems a little thicker. I'm so hopeful that this is my real bfp!

Mav, glad to hear that your E2 level looked good and those follies are growing. My doctor always explained it to me as that it's more important that they're growing around the same rate than that they're growing quickly. If they're closer to the same size, they'll get there eventually and then you'll have lots of follies at ER.

Congrats on your BFP, Breanne!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo(1).jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Maverick007

Thanks ladies! Strawberry, I assume I'm getting close to the halfway point but you never know I guess. It was day 5 of stims today. Hope you are doing well now early in your 2ww...you are smart to get started thinking about this stuff well before your potential ivf (hoping you beat the odds still!!) I really waited too long and didn't prepare but it's too late to sweat it now.

Stay, that looks like a strong bfp to me!!! Let us know if you continue to test...


----------



## Strawberry13

That's a pretty strong positive stay... Let us know if you test again but I have a very good feeling this is it!


----------



## PinkPeony

Sending you good vibes Stay! That's a nice looking +. Are you feeling any different these days? 

Good luck with your stims Mav!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Thanks, ladies! I'm going to test again in the morning with a frer. The past few days I've just been really tired, not much else feels different though.


----------



## StayHopeful

A frer (a brand I trust a whole lot more) from this morning! Since it's a different brand than yesterday's test I can't compare the two, but I'll test again tomorrow morning with another frer and then I can see if it's getting darker or lighter.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Bma11

Omg! That's definitely your bfp! That's not the hcg! Way too dark! :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## Strawberry13

Yes I agree that's super dark! Yay!


----------



## Maverick007

me too! i cannot imagine it being that dark from the hcg 8 days ago!!


----------



## PinkPeony

That is blazing!! The only time I checked if the hcg was gone was once when I was 9 days past trigger and it was completely white. I think you got this. :thumbup:


----------



## Nicedips

Yay! That is awesome, congratulations Stay!!

Sending sticky vibes


----------



## baby.wish

Sunshine thank you soooo much for the detailed post, it really helps alot to see the changes you made. I am going to try and incorporate them into my lifestyle as well.

StayHopeful, WOOOOHOOOOOOO so happy for you. That is great, the line is definately DARK!:happydance:

Sticky vibes to the rest of you that are in the tww


----------



## Orchid6

Congrats Stay, that's a solid line for 15 dpo!


----------



## StayHopeful

Thank you, ladies! I'm cautiously excited, but I'll feel a lot better after my beta on Monday.


----------



## Strawberry13

Good luck at the sono tomorrow mav!


----------



## Anne24

Stay Wow thats a beautiful line. Congrats!


----------



## Maverick007

Thank you Strawberry! Slightly anxious they're still growing slow but I am promising myself not to worry and just take it slow. I woke up with discomfort around my ovaries for the first time today so maybe things are starting to happen?

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## StayHopeful

GL today, Maverick! I was worried about mine growing slowly too so I asked about whether slow growth decreases the quality of the eggs and my RE said no. She said they've even had people stim for 14 days before. I stimmed for 10 days and triggered on day 11.


----------



## baby.wish

Hey Ladies,

Today is my hysteroscopy for my polyp removal. Feeling nervous, not for the procedure itself but hoping all goes well and I get the go ahead to continue. Please no more roadblocks!!


----------



## StayHopeful

GL, baby.wish! I hope everything goes smoothly.

I got another strong bfp this morning so I caved and called our parents. DH and I were going to wait to tell them until after our beta on Monday, but my mom kept telling me to hang in there and I couldn't not tell her anymore!


----------



## Maverick007

Good luck babywish! I hope it all goes smoothly for you.

Stay that's awesome!!!


----------



## Maverick007

Quick update...E2 level was 660 today and I don't know total follie count but there are three at 10mm. So we are making some progress...I have another scan Sunday a.m. and start taking the Ganirelix tomorrow. I hope we're getting close!


----------



## Strawberry13

I'm not sure what all of that means maverick but I'll assume it's good news. Are you feeling any pain or still normal? 

So excited for you stay! We're your parents so thrilled? 

Baby wish hoping everything goes well today.


----------



## StayHopeful

Sounds like things are coming along, maverick. You'll be surprised after the first few scans how quickly things move.

My parents were so excited! I told them its mot official until my beta on Mon, but it was definitely good news...


----------



## Maverick007

Stay, oh I bet your parents were excited! I know mine will be, my mom actually texted me today and used the term 'grandfollicles' to tell me to let her know how they were progressing. lol! 

Strawberry, I actually feel totally normal and fine. No pain or discomfort really at all. I am not bruising up as bad as I thought I would either, just a few small bruises so far.


----------



## fisher640

Stayhopeful, congrats! I'm so excited for you!!! The frer line looks pretty awesome!!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Maverick, when is your next scan?


----------



## StayHopeful

Nm, just saw its Sunday...


----------



## baby.wish

Hi Guys,

Quick update I had my hysteroscopy on Friday and it turns out I didnt have a polyp after all. It looks like it was some extra tissue which the RE took out and that was it. I was so thankful we can proceed with the IVF. First ultrasound and blood test are Aug 1 and then i'll start the injections Aug 2...I'm getting nervous and excited all at the same time.

On a seperate note two of my best friends just told me they are pregnant. I am happy for them but soooo hard to hear. One was by accident and one was their first month of trying. I couldn't help but come home and cry to my DH after they made their announcement. We had a girls night and both not knowing the other was pregnant told all our friends at the same time then proceeded to be overjoyed they were going to be due the same month. I feel bad for being sad but Its almost like I cant be around them right now. Uggggh


----------



## Bma11

Good deal baby wish. 

Sorry about your friends :hugs: I think we can all relate to how you are feeling. It is okay to distance yourself from your friends for the time being. It was hard for me as well and I almost didnt even go to my own sisters 2nd baby shower because there was a tone of pregnant girls there. :( don't worry about anything but yourself right now and it totally okay to be selfish!!! Just relax and get rid of stressors. Mine was fb, I deactivated mine while doing ivf. It was the most freeing thing ever. 

Okay good luck with everything!


----------



## StayHopeful

Baby.wish, I agree with Bma. It can be so hard to hear other pregnancy announcements. I've gone home and cried to DH a few times too. I've skipped a few showers, stopped following a few people on my Facebook feed, etc because I just couldn't handle it. Don't feel bad for being sad. What you are going through is hard in a way that only other women who have faced infertility can understand. Do your friends know about you doing IVF?


----------



## baby.wish

Thanks BMA and Stayhopeful. I have to learn to focus on myself and be positive right now can't get stressed out over other peoples situations. Only one of my friends knows about the IVF. Its a personal thing and I didnt want to tell all of them. All of you are wonderful and yes if you have not dealt with infertility you do not understand how it feels.
I am glad i found out now and not in the middle of my IVF stims etc as I still have a few days to refocus.

Stayhopeful have you tested again? So excited for your test tomorrow!!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Baby.wish, it's completely understandable not to want to tell all of your friends. Hopefully you'll be able to distance yourself a bit from your two pregnant friends without making it obvious or awkward. True friends will understand and they will be thrilled for you when this IVF cycle brings you your bfp!

I haven't taken another hpt, I ran out after Friday morning and DH convinced me not to buy any more. I'm soooooo nervous about tomorrow morning!


----------



## Mrs. T

Hey PinkPeony, I think I read somewhere down in the posts that you are also going to Lifequest downtown T.O. Me too! I live in Thunder Bay but they only do IUIs up here so we have to travel for our IVF. Let me know how you like the clinic. :)

:dust:


----------



## PinkPeony

Mrs. T said:


> Hey PinkPeony, I think I read somewhere down in the posts that you are also going to Lifequest downtown T.O. Me too! I live in Thunder Bay but they only do IUIs up here so we have to travel for our IVF. Let me know how you like the clinic. :)
> 
> :dust:

Hey cool! :flower: I've actually since switched clinics - no problem with Lifequest, it was just my doc I was seeing was connected to Lifequest but doesn't do IVF. Now I'm at Hannam which is in the same building. I had no problems with Lifequest. It's a well run clinic. My only critique would be that it is super busy for cycle monitoring in the morning and sometimes you end up waiting a long time. That can be a bit rough when you're waiting for the full bladder ultrasound. 
Are you staying in Toronto for the cycle? It's too far to back and forth to TB right?


----------



## Maverick007

babywish, that is great news it was not a polyp and you are ready to go! yay! i must chime in and agree that pregnancy announcements are hard...FB is a tough place to be sometimes when going through all these procedures and i deactivated mine as well for 3 months while going through a couple of the IUIs. a girl i knew as a teenager is pg w/ her fifth and it was definitely a bit of a punch in the gut when i saw that announcement. she definitely makes getting pg look effortless.

stay, soooo excited about the beta tomorrow, i have a really good feeling for you! let us know when you feel up to it :) 

how is everyone else doing? pink how are the bcps going? are you getting close to starting stims? it sounds like you and babywish might be close in start date...strawberry when is your official test date? 

i had a scan today showing 5 growing follies. the two largest are at 14mm, so i'm praying for just a few more before ER...I'm really hoping for some to freeze just in case but I will try to be happy though with whatever we end up with! i have another scan tomorrow bright and early.


----------



## Maverick007

nevermind pink! i just noticed your updated signature. :)


----------



## Mrs. T

@ PinkPeony - I am getting cycle monitoring done in Thunder Bay and then when I am ready to trigger I will do that here and jump on the next flight to T.O. Apparently there is a hotel really close to the clinic that I will stay at. A bit hectic but my only choice really. LOL


----------



## PinkPeony

Mav - This is going to sound so lame but I'm actually having some crappy side effects from the BCP's. :dohh: I feel super tired (not even sure if that's a normal side effect), pretty low & headachey, and my face is breaking out. I'm literally counting the days. Like it's only BC, what am I going to be like on the real meds? Oy

Mrs. T - that sounds like it'll work well. There is a hotel right next door in fact. Plus the eaton centre is right there if you're up to some shopping. :thumbup: Good luck!!! Let us know how it goes.

Stayhopeful - good luck with your Beta!!!!!!! Can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## Maverick007

PinkPeony said:


> Mav - This is going to sound so lame but I'm actually having some crappy side effects from the BCP's. :dohh: I feel super tired (not even sure if that's a normal side effect), pretty low & headachey, and my face is breaking out. I'm literally counting the days. Like it's only BC, what am I going to be like on the real meds? Oy
> 
> Mrs. T - that sounds like it'll work well. There is a hotel right next door in fact. Plus the eaton centre is right there if you're up to some shopping. :thumbup: Good luck!!! Let us know how it goes.
> 
> Stayhopeful - good luck with your Beta!!!!!!! Can't wait to hear about it.

Pink I just wanted to say, if you are like me, I had a wayyyy harder time with the bcp than with any of the stims so far, so to me at least it doesn't sound lame! :) I felt super irritable on them and it caused some friction w/ DH and made it seem like everything was on edge. It basically felt like two weeks of PMS but worse. I also had very sore bbs, like, don't get near me they hurt so bad! Once I got off them, I felt like myself again and the stims have not really caused me any side effects at all that I have noticed. So I hope the same happens for you!!


----------



## PinkPeony

Maverick007 said:


> PinkPeony said:
> 
> 
> Mav - This is going to sound so lame but I'm actually having some crappy side effects from the BCP's. :dohh: I feel super tired (not even sure if that's a normal side effect), pretty low & headachey, and my face is breaking out. I'm literally counting the days. Like it's only BC, what am I going to be like on the real meds? Oy
> 
> Mrs. T - that sounds like it'll work well. There is a hotel right next door in fact. Plus the eaton centre is right there if you're up to some shopping. :thumbup: Good luck!!! Let us know how it goes.
> 
> Stayhopeful - good luck with your Beta!!!!!!! Can't wait to hear about it.
> 
> Pink I just wanted to say, if you are like me, I had a wayyyy harder time with the bcp than with any of the stims so far, so to me at least it doesn't sound lame! :) I felt super irritable on them and it caused some friction w/ DH and made it seem like everything was on edge. It basically felt like two weeks of PMS but worse. I also had very sore bbs, like, don't get near me they hurt so bad! Once I got off them, I felt like myself again and the stims have not really caused me any side effects at all that I have noticed. So I hope the same happens for you!!Click to expand...

Omg totally! My bbs are killingggg. So glad the stims aren't so bad. Can't wait to stop taking these things. 6 more days.


----------



## Strawberry13

Stay-cant wait to hear your beta results! 

Mav- keep us posted on the sono today. Did they decide when your ER is going to be yet?

Pink- you're so close! Sorry about the bcps that doesn't sound fun at all. You're not too far behind stay and maverick... Almost there :) 

Baby wish ugh hearing preggo announcements is the absolute worst thing ever. I have blocked multiple ppl on Facebook and I'm not ashamed to say it. I don't have any ill feelings towards most of them, just don't want to hear about it! Lol


----------



## baby.wish

PinkPeony I feel the same way on BCP's!! Tired and moody and I've had a few headaches. Don't worry I think its normal, i'm soo looking forward to getting off of them and excited to start Stims and get going. Anyone else starting Stims this week???

Stayhopeful can't wait for your announcement today have a good feeling.

Strawberry how are you feeling??


----------



## Maverick007

I have a feeling it'll be another day or two of meds but I have to wait to hear from the nurse. All the sonographer told me this morning was that things are growing and getting bigger but there are still some stragglers. If all goes well, ER would be Thursday! It's definitely hard to be patient but if it means getting another few eggs, I'll wait. :)


----------



## Strawberry13

Ok cool that's great! 

AFM the dreaded AF cramps have already started so pretty sure I'm out. And to add insult to injury we found out today that after 3 months on clomid my DH's morphology didn't improve-4% strict morph, count 30m/ml and 70% motility. He's pretty bummed and so am I, I personally didn't have much hope but then this last iui his results were good(30m post wash w 95% motility) so I thought maybe something worked. Oh well onto the next step.


----------



## Maverick007

Go away AF!! :( Ughhhh. I'm sorry. That is so frustrating. And about the SA, the only silver lining is that w/ IVF it doesn't matter how bad the sperm are but I know it still sucks to go through all of that effort and feel like no progress was made. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## Maverick007

When are you expecting AF officially?


----------



## Strawberry13

Yeah that's exactly it, it feels like all of this work and money for nothing. AF is due middle of next week, I just always get that icky stomach feeling a week or so before.


----------



## StayHopeful

Beta is 915! It's official! DH and I are over the moon. Still cautious because of an early mc before, but the strong beta is a good first step. I go back in Wednesday to make sure my levels are rising and my first ultrasound is August 12.

Strawberry, I had AF-like cramps during implantation. It may mean you're not out yet!


----------



## Maverick007

AHHHHHH!!!! Yayyy! So excited for you!!


----------



## baby.wish

woohoooo soo happy for you StayHopeful!! That is a great Beta nice and strong:happydance:


----------



## Strawberry13

That's awesome stay, congrats!!!


----------



## PinkPeony

Wow!!!!!! Congrats Stay! I knew when I saw that blazing FRER you were going to have a strong beta. That's fantastic!


----------



## StayHopeful

Thanks, ladies! I can't wait to see all of your bfps when these IVF cycles work for you!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Congrats Stay! Your news made my day!!!


----------



## Maverick007

Looking very close - I might trigger as early as tomorrow night. I have to up my dosage tonight to 2 menopur powders vs. 1. Another scan tomorrow....


----------



## Strawberry13

Yay so exciting! How many do they think you have?


----------



## Maverick007

i wasn't able to get a number because someone was sitting in my office when she called and i felt awkward asking, but i'll try and get when she calls me tomorrow! they don't seem too eager to share those details w/ me for some reason, i usually have to ask! i think they will tell me there are still 5 though...we'll only know for sure after ER so i'm staying as positive as i can.


----------



## Bma11

Congrats stay hopeful!!! Awesome beta!

Strawberry- your not out yet. :hugs:

Maverick- good luck!! Exciting times :)


----------



## PinkPeony

Exciting Mav! Go follies go!


----------



## baby.wish

stayhopeful did you do accupuncture?


----------



## Strawberry13

Maverick007 said:


> i wasn't able to get a number because someone was sitting in my office when she called and i felt awkward asking, but i'll try and get when she calls me tomorrow! they don't seem too eager to share those details w/ me for some reason, i usually have to ask! i think they will tell me there are still 5 though...we'll only know for sure after ER so i'm staying as positive as i can.

Oh yeah I could see why they would try to be discreet about it. You should definitely stay positive, if they were concerned they probably would've had you stim for longer!


----------



## StayHopeful

Woohoo Mav, you're so close! And the follies continue to grow after the trigger too, so you may end up with more than 5.

Baby.wish, I did do acupuncture. I did it once a week for three months before ivf and during stims, then the acupuncturist came to the clinic for ET and did a session immediately before and immediately after.


----------



## Maverick007

babywish, I am also doing acupuncture, and I love it! I feel super relaxed afterwards...and I am not one to ever relax so I think it's really beneficial especially if you tend to get stressed out a lot. 

Stay how did your parents react to the official news? I'm sure they were ecstatic! Have you told anyone else yet or do you plan to? We talk about that sometimes... who we would tell before the end of the 1st trimester. I think we will limit it to a fairly small group.

Today was some better news, I have 10 follies, largest are 19mm, 17, 16, a couple 15s, and then there are 5 or so that range from 14 to 11. So I am praying that I'm ready to trigger tonight. If not I have one extra dose of menopur from the RE so if need be, I'll do one more night of stims. She also said uterine lining was triple layer which was "good."


----------



## Strawberry13

That's great 10 is an awesome number! You must be thrilled. Same on the lining!


----------



## StayHopeful

Mav, your follies sound great! It sounds like you'll be triggering soon. So excited for you!

My parents were soooo excited when we told them yesterday. My mom started crying and asked when she could buy a little present for her grandbaby. It was my day's birthday, so I called him to say "happy birthday" and "you're going to be a grandpa." I also told my brother and his fiancée. They knew we were doing IVF this summer but not the exact timing of it, so he was surprised and excited. Other than mine and DH's immediate families, we decided to only tell a few other friends. We limited it to the people who knew that we were doing IVF and exactly when we were doing it, because they would know we would find out something soon. I'll tell my principal and a few other people once we see the heartbeat, but we'll wait to make the big announcement until 12 weeks.


----------



## Maverick007

Thanks guys! Yes I am happy with that number! I did hear back and have to do one more night of meds....99% chance of a trigger tomorrow night...which means ER would fall on Fri which is also our anniversary. :)


----------



## PinkPeony

AAAhhhh!!! That's awesome Mav. Double the amount you thought you'd have plus extra time for them to pimp out. Not to mention auspicious timing for your ER! :happydance:


----------



## Maverick007

thanks girl! i'm lol @ "pimp out" :D


----------



## Maverick007

did any of you that have done ivf get nausea from any of your meds? i have been getting a lot of it for the last 2 days and the only thing i suspect is the doxicycline but i haven't been taking it on an empty stomach...so i don't know. maybe the ganirelix?


----------



## StayHopeful

Woohoo and happy early anniversary, Mav! My protocol was a little different and I did my doxycycline before I started stims, but it definitely made me nauseous. I had to eat with it and then it wasn't so bad. None of the other meds made me nauseous, though.


----------



## Maverick007

Thanks Stay :) 

The nausea is so bad right now I can barely function so I'm trying to get some lunch down because I know I should feel better w/ food in my stomach...but it's really hard to swallow anything and I just feel awful. Is this really what some women experience for months at a time during their pregnancies?? I can't imagine!! Still waiting to hear from the nurse...

ETA: I can trigger tonight! So relieved! 7 mature with 3 stragglers that are close to mature...7:30 am on Friday is the ER.


----------



## Strawberry13

Ugh that does not sound fun at all :( hang in there. Are you triggering tonight?


----------



## Maverick007

Thanks...I forced myself to eat lunch and it helped a ton. I am triggering at 7:30pm sharp tonight! So relieved to be done with stims. 

How are you doing?


----------



## Nicedips

Mav - Good luck!

Straw - when are you testing?

Pink - how r u coping with nausea
As for me I am thinking I am out this month, have beta anyway on Friday
How is everyone doing?


----------



## StayHopeful

Nicedips, I hope your beta on Fri is a pleasant surprise.

Mav, woohoo for triggering!!! I know ER will go great.

I had my second beta this morning, numbers were more than doubled! My first was 915, this one was just over 2000.


----------



## Maverick007

so exciting!!! congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Strawberry13

Yay stay! That's awesome!

Mav-hope your nausea has gone away. Good luck with the trigger, yay for lots of follies!! 

I'm doing ok, still feeling crampy... I'll probably test Monday. 

Nicedips fingers crossed for you in Friday!


----------



## Nicedips

Thanks Stay, strawberry
Your beta numbers look very good!
Mav - Happy anniversary! Let us know how things went after ER

I am trying not to get my hopes up bcoz of the cramping I am having. If I don't get BFP, I guess I will be ok knowing I will be starting IVF in Sept


----------



## Maverick007

Nicedips & Strawberry...thank you so much for your support. I pray you get your bfps very soon, whether it's this IUI or IVF...sometimes being patient just gets unbearable but I know that when we look back on this process, we will believe it was all worth it.


----------



## PinkPeony

Nicedips & Strawberry - :hugs: hang in there. Hope the witch stays away.

Mav - GOOD LUCK with the ER!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Good luck tomorrow, Mav! I know it will go great!!!


----------



## Maverick007

Thank you both!! I am a wee bit nervous and the discomfort/cramping is getting bothersome but I'm excited to finally be at this point too. Just gotta stay positive and hope for the best! :)


----------



## Strawberry13

Mav- will be praying for you tomorrow morning. It will go great!


----------



## baby.wish

Hi ladies,

Need your help...I'm going to be starting my Stims tonight and am travelling out of town for a few days with friends. I dont have to be back at the clinic until Monday. My concern is how will my body react to the meds? Did any of you have any side effects? I keep hearing tired but anything else? I'm going to be taking Gonal-F and Menopur. Thanks so much!

Maverick how did it go??


----------



## Sunshine24

baby.wish-- I had no side effects, especially that early on in my stims. By day 7 or so my one side effect was feeling very bloated, but other than that---I had nothing ( and was on the same meds as you are ) Good luck getting started!

MAV- Thinking of you!


----------



## StayHopeful

baby.wish, I didn't have side effects that early on either. I just had bloating as well and that took a few days to kick in. I started my stims on a Friday as well and didn't really feel anything until Tuesday or Wednesday.

Mav, hope everything went well! Update us when you feel up to it.


----------



## baby.wish

Thanks ladies, feel better now!! I am sooo thankful I have joined this group, its like a new set of friends that know exactly what you are going through and are there for you if you have any questions or concerns. :hugs:


----------



## Maverick007

hi friends, thanks so much for checking on me. the ER went extremely well...they got 13 eggs but no idea how many of those were mature. all RE told DH was 'we expected 7 and got 13 so that's great'...i was in a minimal amt of pain leaving the surgery center b/c they gave me a small amt of morphine in my drip. all was well until the end of the 30 min drive home when i came within an inch of throwing up into a coffee cup in the car...and then a few hours later while i was resting in bed i threw up quite a bit :( it was very unpleasant but feeling better now. we believe it's from the tylenol 3 (the codeine). so i am just taking it easy and praying for no more of that. pain is very manageable but we will see once the tyl 3 wears off. i do not plan to take more of that b/c i am dying to eat something substantial!

babywish i agree w/ what the others said, the side effects were pretty nonexistent for me until late in the stims when i just had some discomfort and bloating. best of luck to you starting, that is exciting! :)


----------



## Bma11

Ohh maverick!! Can't wait to hear your fertilization report!!! Sorry you aren't feeling to well :hugs:

Baby wish: I had a reaction to the menopur the first night I used it. Horrible headache and dizziness, I had to leave work. But after that I was fine. :shrug: other than that j had no problems with anything else ! Good luck


----------



## Strawberry13

Yay mav, 13 that's great! Can't wait to hear the fertilization report. Sorry about the sickness, hopefully it doesn't last much longer. Keep us posted when you hear from them tomorrow.


----------



## StayHopeful

Maverick, 13 is awesome! Sorry to hear about the sickness. Hopefully your pain stays manageable and you don't have to take any other pain medications. One thing I found that helped a lot was laying with a heating pad on my stomach. Since your eggies are safely in the lab, it's fine to put a bit of heat on your stomach right now.

Baby.wish, I agree, the women on here are amazing. This is such a supportive thread.


----------



## Mrs. T

Maverick007, do you remember what your AFC was on your day 3 u/s?

I just read they expected 7 at ER for you so I am wondering how many you started with. Congratulations on 13! It gives me hope.

They only saw 6 on day 3 for me so I am hoping they see more next week. Maybe they are hard to see cause my ovaries are always hard to find.


----------



## Maverick007

mrs T, i think i started with 10 antral follicles but all throughout the process, it only seemed 6 were growing...i was stressed about it as well b/c they kind of acted like i did not have that many and they were small and growing slowly, but all along my E2 levels were great and rising at a good pace. at my last sono, they said i had 10 follies total, with 7 mature. at ER i ended up with 13 follies and 9 mature...so as so many of the women here say, try not to take the results of the early scans to heart b/c things change more times than not. 

i just got the fert. report today and although i had 9 mature, only 6 of those 9 were mature enough for ICSI which is what we had planned to do due to my DH's sperm counts/quality. 5 out of the 6 fertilized which we are told is great! so we are relieved and will hear tomorrow whether they want a day 3 or 5 transfer. thank you all so much for your support, it has helped me more than you know! :)


----------



## PinkPeony

Wow! That's awesome Mav!! Congrats on your 5 embies!! We're doing ICSI too. I've heard that before about the follicles developing. I think it's easy to get really hung up on all this data they keep updating you with. I'm going to try so hard not to let it get to me - i mean ultimately it's out of your control so it's best to just go with the flow, but AS IF that's so easy to do right?


----------



## Strawberry13

Mav congrats on your 5 embies... If the drs are happy then you should definitely be happy! Have you been feeling better than yesterday? 

Pink how are you feeling? Only one more week till stims right? 

Mrs t, are you doing ivf right now also?


----------



## StayHopeful

5 is great Mav, congrats! How many are you planning on transferring?


----------



## PinkPeony

Strawberry13 said:


> Mav congrats on your 5 embies... If the drs are happy then you should definitely be happy! Have you been feeling better than yesterday?
> 
> Pink how are you feeling? Only one more week till stims right?
> 
> Mrs t, are you doing ivf right now also?

Yup! Starting soon! I'm taking my last BC pill tonight which is a relief. I feel like a crazy bitch the past few days! I'm blaming the pills lol!

This morning I had my endo biopsy. Extremely uncomfortable but it was over pretty quick. The doc said it can help my chances by 20% so if that's true it's worth it. Did everyone else do that with your cycles?


----------



## Maverick007

pink- yes it is def easier said than done to not get wrapped up in the numbers and what is "normal" but i agree, it's totally out of our control so i am finding it easier to just stay as positive as i can and be happy with what we get...although i will admit i will be disappointed if we don't have any left to freeze. yay for stopping the BCPs soon!! i'm sure that's going to be a relief...do you have an official start date for stims or will they need to clear you first w/ a sono? 

stay, when is your next beta? how have you been feeling so far? any symptoms yet? to answer your question i think if we can get a very high quality embryo we want to only transfer 1...but the RE recommends with so-so quality that you transfer 2 which makes us nervous. we will have to see what happens. 

i'm feeling a lot better from yesterday and felt good enough to go to a baseball game last night which i had unfortunately planned way in advance for our anniversary not knowing ER would fall on that day. just did a lot of resting today though.

how is everybody else doing? strawberry do you test monday?


----------



## Maverick007

all 5 embryos are doing great and are grade A! we are so relieved! they want to do a day 5 transfer so weds. morning. :)


----------



## Strawberry13

Maverick007 said:


> all 5 embryos are doing great and are grade A! we are so relieved! they want to do a day 5 transfer so weds. morning. :)

Awesome news! Are you going to take off from work at all this week to relax? Does that mean you're likely going to do only one then? I think that would be my preference too.

I'm supposed to go for a beta Monday morning but I think I'm gonna skip and just test myself either tomorrow or Tuesday. If by some act of god I get a + I'll go for a beta at that point.


----------



## StayHopeful

Maverick, good news about your embryos! Sounds like things are going well and Wednesday will be here before you know it, then you'll be PUPO! DH and I were unsure about transferring 1 vs. 2 so we decided to just trust the doctor. With grade A embryos, you should have a great one to transfer and a few more to freeze!

Pink, hooray for being done with bcp! I hope the stims don't have as bad of side effects for you.

Strawberry, keep us posted. We're rooting for you and we're here for you no matter what the test says. :dust: and :hugs:

AFM, my clinic only does the first beta and then a follow-up one, so I don't have anything else until my first scan on the 12th. Time is going by so slowly! I am tired a lot and bloated, so my clothes are a little snug. I've had some nausea too, but it's been better ghe past few days which actually makes me really nervous. The nurse at my RE's office said its nothing to worry about, but I can't help it. I'll feel so much better when I see my LO's heartbeat. I'm further along than I was when I mc last time and last time they weren't monitoring my hormone levels or giving me supplements, so I keep telling myself this time is different.

Oh yeah, weird dreams! The last few nights I've had super weird dreams! And any fried or sweet foods sound icky to me, so I've been eating pretty healthily.


----------



## Mrs. T

Strawberry13 said:


> Mav congrats on your 5 embies... If the drs are happy then you should definitely be happy! Have you been feeling better than yesterday?
> 
> Pink how are you feeling? Only one more week till stims right?
> 
> Mrs t, are you doing ivf right now also?

Well I am hoping we get that far. I am on CD9. I started the bcp on CD5. My CD3 U/S only showed 6 antral follies, which is low for me. During my IUI cycles I always had around 13 or 14. But apparently this cycle all my B/W looks great so I am confused by the low AFC. I am hoping that it was simply because the U/S tech had a hard time finding my ovaries. They are in weird spots. So I am hoping some were just hiding. I was told to start the pill anyways and come back for another scan next week. I am praying for a higher AFC next week. I don't know what day I am going though. I have to wait for them to call me. 

Good luck on your beta!

:dust:


----------



## Maverick007

Definitely hoping for a miracle Strawberry, let us know what happens....I don't blame you though for wanting to skip the beta. 

Stay, those sound like pregnancy symptoms to me! don't worry if the nausea isn't constant, i've heard that is quite normal for it to come and go. i know you will be just counting the days until your u/s though!

Pink so glad you're done w/ BCPs! Now on to the fun stuff. ;) heh. only kidding. 

Mrs T, it seems very difficult for them to locate all the follies sometimes. Because it's in 2D a lot of them sometimes are behind others and just not visible on the screen. Also some follies can contain more than one egg.

Our 5 embryos are still staying strong and still graded A this morning, thank god! The nurse said they do not take them out of the incubator on day 4 so we won't get an update tomorrow morning but we will be told a transfer time today or tomorrow. I can't wait. I do plan to take Wednesday off work and then try to work from home on Thursday so I can have two full days to just lie down and be still (most of the work I do involves reading off a computer screen so it's not physically demanding but I still think it might be best to stay home one extra day if i can). We do only want to transfer 1 assuming the quality is great.


----------



## Strawberry13

Mrs t I'm not too sure about any of that but it sounds like from mavericks situation that they really don't know until the day of your ER. Does your dr seemed concerned about the count at all? 

Question for pink and maverick- did you do/are you planning on doing icsi and why? Can I ask what your strict morph #s are? Reason I ask is that DHs dr told him that we won't need to do icsi based on his #s and they only do it when the morph is below 1% or something. But it seems like if that's what is what is keeping us from getting preggo that we should be doing icsi, right? I dunno I guess I'll ask more at my appt next week. 

Maverick how are you feeling today? All set for Wednesday?!


----------



## Maverick007

i will check his last SA when i get home and let you know, i can't remember what the #s were offhand...i know they have improved since his varicocele was corrected but don't think they ever got great.

we did ICSI and it was b/c the RE said his counts/morph were "borderline". she said that depending on the sperm that particular day, they might be good enough, they might not, so to be on the safe side she recommended we do ICSI to avoid making a last minute decision. 

i am feeling okay today, thanks for asking. have a bit of sharp pains occasionally in the area where my ovaries are but it's tolerable. :)


----------



## Bma11

PinkPeony said:


> Strawberry13 said:
> 
> 
> Mav congrats on your 5 embies... If the drs are happy then you should definitely be happy! Have you been feeling better than yesterday?
> 
> Pink how are you feeling? Only one more week till stims right?
> 
> Mrs t, are you doing ivf right now also?
> 
> Yup! Starting soon! I'm taking my last BC pill tonight which is a relief. I feel like a crazy bitch the past few days! I'm blaming the pills lol!
> 
> This morning I had my endo biopsy. Extremely uncomfortable but it was over pretty quick. The doc said it can help my chances by 20% so if that's true it's worth it. Did everyone else do that with your cycles?Click to expand...

I asked about it and when I did my laparoscopy they did that.. :)


----------



## PinkPeony

Strawberry13 said:


> Mrs t I'm not too sure about any of that but it sounds like from mavericks situation that they really don't know until the day of your ER. Does your dr seemed concerned about the count at all?
> 
> Question for pink and maverick- did you do/are you planning on doing icsi and why? Can I ask what your strict morph #s are? Reason I ask is that DHs dr told him that we won't need to do icsi based on his #s and they only do it when the morph is below 1% or something. But it seems like if that's what is what is keeping us from getting preggo that we should be doing icsi, right? I dunno I guess I'll ask more at my appt next week.
> 
> Maverick how are you feeling today? All set for Wednesday?!

We are doing ICSI but DH's count and motility are low so that's why. His morph is something like 15% so actually that aspect is OK. The doc said that if we end up with a randomly awesome sample we might be able to do a half ICSI/half regular IVF. I don't expect that to be the case so just assuming we'll be all ICSI. Maybe you can do half/half?

That's great news about the embryos Mav!

Mrs T - I know I've had clomid cycles where I had new follies popping up unexpectedly. It really can depend on the u/s tech. Once I had one where a student was assisting so she was trying to teach her while doing the ultrasound. Boy was that thorough! Wouldn't you know it was a different report from the day before.

Great to read your update Stayhopeful. It all sounds very healthy and good. :thumbup:


----------



## Bma11

Maverick- I am sooooo excited for you!!! I think taking another day off is a great idea! You deserve to anyway!!! <3

Strawberry- the beta will show a positive before an hpt most of the time. What if you get a false negative on the hpt??!?! This is what I'd be thinking, if I got a negative I'd be like oh yeah but I still could be prego. Anyways- you obviously are way stronger than me! <3 :dust: :dust: 

Oh I know you didn't ask me but I wanted to let you know that my DH has NO sperm issues. He's perfect and RE was never concerned with him. With that being said the package we bought for ivf has assisted hatching and icsi in the price. So they did icsi on every single one! I've heard of some RE letting them fertilize naturally and then do icsi on a few as well. :shrug: 

Stay hopeful- can you believe I'm having twins and my nausea is minimal! It scared me too and I would just want ms. And when I'd get ms I wouldn't complain. :dohh: but now it doesn't happen when I brush my teeth anymore and I'm just gagging when I smell gross stuff. And it is not all the time either. It used to bother me but week after week when I'd see the babies, I knew all was fine. You'll get there :)


----------



## Strawberry13

Thanks gals for the insight! When we meet with the doctor next week I'm going to try to get as much info as I can on icsi vs regular and the pros and cons so we can make the best decision... I like the half and half idea but not sure if this place does it. Bma- I didn't take a hpt yet (seeing one line usually just gets me depressed) but my temp went down this morning so I can safely assume she's on her way, if for some reason it goes up again tomorrow I'll probably test at that point. 

Glad you pregnant ladies are doing well... I think id be the same as you wishing for nausea lol! It's crazy what ttc does to our fragile minds...


----------



## StayHopeful

Strawberry, we gave our lab the option to do ICSI but they ended up doing all natural fertilization.


----------



## Nicedips

Witch got me on Saturday!

Sonohystogram scheduled for aug13th ... I searched on this and few ladies on other boards mentioned they had cramps after the test. Did anyone of you experience cramps?

If results are good, IVF in sept, fingers crossed


----------



## baby.wish

Hi Ladies,

So I started my meds on Friday, no real side effects. 

Mrs. T, I know how you feel I went for my first ultrasound today and it turns out I only have 6 follicles as well. I'm kinda disappointed as well. My RE didn't seem too happy with the number. He said we can still continue but usually we like to see more. :growlmad: I know I can't let it get me down but I just feel sad about it as I want the best possible chances.


----------



## Maverick007

Nicedips, I'm sorry AF showed! :( I have not had a sonohysterogram, so I'm not much help but I think Tylenol before those kinds of things always helps. I pray you are cleared for IVF after this!

babywish, don't lose hope! It's often better to have 6-12 good quality eggs than many that may or may not be great quality (Stayhopeful being an obvious exception w/ her super eggs! :)) but things change so much between the first sono and ER, I would not be surprised to hear they find more. of course you have to do whatever you feel is best for you, but I would just want to encourage you because I also had a disappointing first sono and things have turned out okay in the end. :hugs:


----------



## baby.wish

thanks maverick, im trying to stay positive. My DH keeps telling me we only need one. I'm waiting for RE to get back to me about what we should do. If he encourages us to proceed we will. How are you feeling? When is ET?


----------



## Maverick007

i definitely understand...i felt very much like you and wasn't sure if it would be worth it...i hope your RE gives you some comfort.

i am feeling pretty good, thanks! just ready to get this show on the road. transfer is tomorrow morning early. :)


----------



## baby.wish

Maverick are you going to take a few days off after ET? I'm so excited for you...seems like everything is going according to plan:thumbup:


----------



## Maverick007

Thank you so much...I hope it works, I feel like I have just been waiting an eternity for good news. I will take tomorrow off entirely b/c of the valium and then work from home Thursday so I can stay in bed all day. Back to work though on Friday, my boss is out of town all week so I feel like I can't take too much time off. Are you able to take some time as well for ER and ET?


----------



## baby.wish

I will take a day off for ER, and then hopefully a few days after ET to relax. I, like you have been waiting a longggg time for good news!! Hopefully we both get our BFP's this month!:dust:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies...

I started reading this thread during my 3rd IUI in June...it ended in a bfn.

I just got AF today for IUI #4 - ugh.

I'm at such a loss. Saw my Dr yesterday. I've had 3 clomid cycles with BD only but it thinned my lining so we switched to femera + Puregon and did 4 IUIS. DH sperm are great, IUI stats were great no issues. I've had all tests done, again no issues. 

Dr is saying could be fertilization issue and suggests ivf to find out. But up to us. He also said that for iui he likes to see more follie...i only got one each time. (5mg femera, and 1-2 shots of Puregon) .

So we are going to try another iui and BD cycle with Puregon only. 

Just looking for some advice, support....i was so upset. just thought this would work and we wouldn't need ivf . 

Thanks for listening


----------



## Strawberry13

Mav-GOOD LUCK TOMORROW!!! I'm sure it'll go great, the hard part is almost over 

Baby wish keep us posted on what the drs say about your follicle number, hopefully there are a few more hiding there, but if not as long as the quality is good you still have a great shot.

Breaking dawn- so sorry for your news, I just got a bfn today on iui#5 and everyone on here knows exactly what the devastation is like. Keep us posted on what the doctors say- there are lots of Girls on here who have had successful iuis and even more with successful Ivfs after years of natural and iui failures.


----------



## baby.wish

Welcome Breaking Dawn, I think all the girls can agree that its hard when IUI after IUI fails. You feel so sad, lost, alone even our DH's don't truly understand. Thats why this group is great we all understand, we've all been through it and know exactly how you feel. I've learnt the girls on here are soo helpful and can make you feel so much better about any situation.

NiceDips, I had a sonohystegram and did have some cramping after. It wasn't too bad and you are able to take some advil or ibuprofen to relieve it. Hope that helps


----------



## PinkPeony

So sorry about the BFN Strawberry. :hugs:

Welcome Breaking Dawn. Sorry you're feeling low. That 4th IUI is really a tough one. That was my low point for sure. Things may seem hopeless and uncertain now but things will become more clear eventually. Take some time to show yourself some love. 

Mav - good luck tomorrow! We'll be thinking of you. 


AFM - had my cycle review with the nurse today. Went through all the needles - 4 different kinds... Hoping I have it all straight. I go in on Friday for u/s and then if all's good I start meds the next day. They gave me all the cyringes and the needle bin but I get the actual drugs in small batches when I'm in for monitoring. This way I don't end up paying for stuff I can't use if I get cancelled. Makes sense I guess. Excited/nervous to start!


----------



## StayHopeful

Nicedips, sorry to hear that AF got you :hugs: I had a hysterosonogram and I don't remember there being too much cramping afterward. For me, it was really painful during the actual procedure, which is over really quickly, and then I was okay after that. If anything, I got a few mild AF-like cramps. And I don't think I took any meds before or after, either.

Baby.wish, I completely understand how disheartening it is to see a small number of follicles at the first ultrasound. When I went in for my first one after 5 days of stims, I had some little follies but only 3 measurable ones (over 10mm). I was so disappointed and afraid that my cycle would be a bust or that I would only get a few follicles. But I ended up with 36 eggs retrieved! And in the end, all it took was one.

Maverick, massive good luck and :dust: for tomorrow! I know that things will go great, your little embryos are hanging in there and your bfp is just around the corner.

Breaking Dawn, so sorry to hear about your bfn. I did 3 IUI cycles and the third one definitely hit me hardest. I had problems with a thin lining on Clomid as well and I didn't respond well to Femara. It's so frustrating when everything with you and DH and the IUIs look great on paper, but it just doesn't work. Initially, I was terrified to move on to IVF. It felt like such a huge step, emotionally and financially. I kept thinking we would be that couple who got our bfp right before IVF, either on our last IUI or while we were waiting and saving up. But honestly, IVF wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be. Yes, it's a lot financially and with the monitoring and actual procedure, but I think I built it up in my head to be worse than it actually was. And it was definitely worth it!

Strawberry, sorry to hear about the BFN. :hugs:

Pink, the meds are definitely a lot at first but if you just take it one day at a time, it's manageable. And you get used to administering your stims pretty quickly. You're so close to starting! That's exciting!


----------



## Mrs. T

baby.wish said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> So I started my meds on Friday, no real side effects.
> 
> Mrs. T, I know how you feel I went for my first ultrasound today and it turns out I only have 6 follicles as well. I'm kinda disappointed as well. My RE didn't seem too happy with the number. He said we can still continue but usually we like to see more. :growlmad: I know I can't let it get me down but I just feel sad about it as I want the best possible chances.

babywish it sounds like we're in this together! Thanks for the company and I wish you much :dust:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Strawberry...thx Hun, are you going to do another IUI? 

Baby....that is exactly how I felt ...so lost...and alone. I was getting ready for work this morning and had tears running down my face... I couldn't stop!

Pink...thanks for the support. Iui#4 was a low point especially bc it was combined with the FS appt.

Stay...that is sadly how I feel about this....thx so much fr the encouraging words about ivf not being so bad.

Also..I wanted to ask....do any of you feel like...(this is hard to explain so bear with me)...I never thought I would be one of the women who need ivf!? I don't know how to explain it...but part of me feels like I failed and I'm 'giving' in to ivf instead of trying and trying...


----------



## Mrs. T

Breaking Dawn, I know how you are feeling. I got pregnant from my first IUI. I thought that was it for me and I would never have to go so far as IVF, yet here I am. It does feel defeating. I am always in control of everything in my life and it bugs me that I have no control over this.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

MrsT...are you having a 4th IUI before sept ivf? Oops silly question I just re read your signature again! 


I go in for cd3 scan on Thursday....and I will start 150 IU of puregon. I'm hoping I have more then one follie to give us some luck.


----------



## Mrs. T

No my doctor only believes in doing three. He won't do anymore. He said if it doesn't happen in the first three tries it probably won't and he said he doesn't want me to waste my money. I would have liked to do a couple more though.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

My dr is allowing us to do more bc femera only gave me one follicle and he sees more success in IUIs if ppl have more then one follie.

But at the same time he says that we are the "drivers" steering this course he is there to give advice and information. I guess if we really wanted to we could not do IVF ever and just continue with IUI or BD cycles.


----------



## Nicedips

Mav - praying for you
Breaking dawn - I know how you feel, I used to think I am a failure too but ttc is something we cannot control. If we cannot control how can we fail right ... Thats my theory of staying strong on these failed IUI cycles. 
Strawberry - I think our cycles are few days apart but we can be cycle buddies, when is your next RE appt?

My RE nurse called yesterday and asked me to take doxycycline, was at work couldn't ask what that was for, but I said yes they know better


----------



## baby.wish

Well ladies it looks like we are going to continue. Spoke with RE who said its quality not quantity. In the end it was up to us and we decided no matter the number we are going to have some great follies when they come out and to remain positive. Thanks for all the kind supporting words! I'm hoping after reading Maverick and Stayhopeful's post this is an early scan and things will change like it did for them.

Mrs. T, we can do this! :flower:


----------



## Strawberry13

Ok so since we've had some new faces here, I figured it would be good to have a summary of who's on here and where everyone is in their process. Let me know if I got any of this wrong!

baby.wish-IVF#1 Aug 2013, currently doing stims

Nicedips-IVF#1 scheduled for Sept 2013. Sonohystogram in Aug 2013

Mrs. T-IVF#1 Aug 2013, currently doing stims

Breaking dawn-IUI#4 Aug 2013

Maverick-IVF#1 July/Aug 2013-transfer on 8/7

Pinkpeony-IVF#1 Aug 2013, starting stims 8/10

Stayhopeful-IVF#1June/July 2013-preggo!!!

Bma-FET June 2013-preggo with twins!!!

Strawberry-IVF#1 Sept 2013

Did I miss anyone?? Btw Breakdown I TOTALLY get what you're saying about not ever thinking you'd need to be there. When all of our tests came back last fall as normal, I was like, thank god the worst it'll be is a few IUIs. Boy was I wrong! Baby.wish-so happy that you guys are moving forward, I'm hoping for super-star eggs for you!


----------



## Strawberry13

Nicedips said:


> Mav - praying for you
> Breaking dawn - I know how you feel, I used to think I am a failure too but ttc is something we cannot control. If we cannot control how can we fail right ... Thats my theory of staying strong on these failed IUI cycles.
> Strawberry - I think our cycles are few days apart but we can be cycle buddies, when is your next RE appt?
> 
> My RE nurse called yesterday and asked me to take doxycycline, was at work couldn't ask what that was for, but I said yes they know better

Yes-we are totally cycle buddies... I have my RE appointment a week from today... AF is due in the next few days, and I'm hoping since I've already done a million tests he'll let us start on our next cycle, which would be right around labor day.


----------



## Mrs. T

baby.wish said:


> Well ladies it looks like we are going to continue. Spoke with RE who said its quality not quantity. In the end it was up to us and we decided no matter the number we are going to have some great follies when they come out and to remain positive. Thanks for all the kind supporting words! I'm hoping after reading Maverick and Stayhopeful's post this is an early scan and things will change like it did for them.
> 
> Mrs. T, we can do this! :flower:

baby.wish, when is your next u/s? Mine is on the 15th. I was hoping to have one this week but they said not till next week. Boo! I was really hoping for some good news on an updated follie count. But this whole thing is all about waiting isn't it?

I am on the bcp right now then I will start Puregon next week after my u/s and they are anticipating E/R Aug 28th and a 5dt.

Where do you live? I'm in Thunder Bay but I have to go to T.O. for the procedures.


----------



## baby.wish

Mrs. T, I think I am a little ahead of you, I am already on stims and will have egg retrieval next week. If you havent started stims i wouldnt worry you will have more follies once you do. for me i was upset as i'm on day 5 of stims and had low follicle count. I have another U/S tomorrow praying for more to show up some how.
I live in Vancouver


----------



## Mrs. T

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Maverick007

Hi everyone, will have to catch up on everybody's progress tomorrow as I'm still a bit out of it, this thread has been busy! Strawberry, thank you for making that list!! I was just thinking yesterday that it's getting hard to keep track of where everybody is in their cycles. 

Just wanted to pop in and say that transfer went great today, we transferred one perfect blast and another has already been frozen (YAY!). They will monitor the last three over the next day to see if they can be frozen too. Thanks for your thoughts and prayers, it feels good to finally be done w/ the process itself. Now we wait!

Babywish so glad you're moving forward!! 

Breaking Dawn, i'm so sorry to hear about the latest IUI not working. I also know exactly what you mean about feeling like a failure sometimes because of IVF. i have felt that way too, but i really liked what Nicedips said about it being out of our control. Seems obvious but I forget that a lot. Best of luck to you.


----------



## baby.wish

Maverick I hope everything went well for you today and you are resting. Here comes the hard part, waiting8-[8-[


----------



## PinkPeony

Yay! Mav! You're officially PUPO!!! :dance:


----------



## Strawberry13

Congrats maverick! So glad you had such great quality embryos on day 5.


----------



## Maverick007

Thanks Strawberry!

I'm truly sorry to hear about your official bfn :( Looking forward to cheering you on w/ your IVF cycle though!


----------



## Bma11

Congrats on being PUPO, Maverick!!! I can not wait to hear of your BFP!!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Glad everything went well today, Maverick! When is your otd?


----------



## Maverick007

Thanks guys!

OTD is next Friday Aug. 16! It seems so much faster than I expected, I guess b/c of it being a 5 day transfer?


----------



## PinkPeony

Maverick007 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> OTD is next Friday Aug. 16! It seems so much faster than I expected, I guess b/c of it being a 5 day transfer?

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## SashimiMimi

Good luck Maverick! The TWW after IVF is so hard. It was a year ago this month that I started my IVF cycle and it still seems to surreal to actual have a real baby now! Just remember to do what feels best during this TWW. I spent the whole time resting and watching TV shows that made me laugh. I watched all seasons of Arrested Development on Netflix and I think just having a stress-free time really helped me stay calm. I feel very positive for you!


----------



## Maverick007

Thanks Sashimi! Very good advice...I personally LOVE Arrested Development and rewatch all seasons at least once every year or so, not many shows/movies make me laugh as hard as that one. :) 

I am just feeling a peace about this and overall my hope is to just be able to accept the outcome whatever it may be. Learning we ended up with 2 frosties this morning really helps.

Hope you and your little one are doing great!


----------



## Chris_25

Strawberry13 said:


> Ok so since we've had some new faces here, I figured it would be good to have a summary of who's on here and where everyone is in their process. Let me know if I got any of this wrong!
> 
> baby.wish-IVF#1 Aug 2013, currently doing stims
> 
> Nicedips-IVF#1 scheduled for Sept 2013. Sonohystogram in Aug 2013
> 
> Mrs. T-IVF#1 Aug 2013, currently doing stims
> 
> Breaking dawn-IUI#4 Aug 2013
> 
> Maverick-IVF#1 July/Aug 2013-transfer on 8/7
> 
> Pinkpeony-IVF#1 Aug 2013, starting stims 8/10
> 
> Stayhopeful-IVF#1June/July 2013-preggo!!!
> 
> Bma-FET June 2013-preggo with twins!!!
> 
> Strawberry-IVF#1 Sept 2013
> 
> Did I miss anyone?? Btw Breakdown I TOTALLY get what you're saying about not ever thinking you'd need to be there. When all of our tests came back last fall as normal, I was like, thank god the worst it'll be is a few IUIs. Boy was I wrong! Baby.wish-so happy that you guys are moving forward, I'm hoping for super-star eggs for you!

me :) I will be doing IVF with you in September, well i'll be starting Lupron in September.


----------



## Chris_25

Maverick007 said:


> Hi everyone, will have to catch up on everybody's progress tomorrow as I'm still a bit out of it, this thread has been busy! Strawberry, thank you for making that list!! I was just thinking yesterday that it's getting hard to keep track of where everybody is in their cycles.
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say that transfer went great today, we transferred one perfect blast and another has already been frozen (YAY!). They will monitor the last three over the next day to see if they can be frozen too. Thanks for your thoughts and prayers, it feels good to finally be done w/ the process itself. Now we wait!
> 
> Babywish so glad you're moving forward!!
> 
> Breaking Dawn, i'm so sorry to hear about the latest IUI not working. I also know exactly what you mean about feeling like a failure sometimes because of IVF. i have felt that way too, but i really liked what Nicedips said about it being out of our control. Seems obvious but I forget that a lot. Best of luck to you.


Congrats so happy everything went well for you!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies 

I had CD3 appt today. We are doing an injectable only cycle and IUI.
Will be starting gonal F today. First time taking this...any tips?

Past IUIS have always been femera...and then 1-2 days of Puregon but I only ever got 1 follie.


----------



## baby.wish

Breaking dawn Gonal-f is not too bad, its easy because its a prefilled pen.

Ladies that have done IVF, how many days off did you take after ET?? More then likely I am going to have my ER on Monday or Tuesday and then ET will be the following Sat or Sun. I have a desk job but feel like I should take some time at home to just relax in bed. What did you guys do?


----------



## Strawberry13

Yes Chris sorry to forget about you on my list! It looks like both you and breaking dawn will be doing injectibles iui cycles this month. It's so weird this will be my first cycle with no fertility treatments at all, will be very odd. But I'm looking forward to it and just trying the old fashioned way.


----------



## Chris_25

Strawberry13 said:


> Yes Chris sorry to forget about you on my list! It looks like both you and breaking dawn will be doing injectibles iui cycles this month. It's so weird this will be my first cycle with no fertility treatments at all, will be very odd. But I'm looking forward to it and just trying the old fashioned way.


It feels good to have a month off to just breathe and try naturally.


----------



## Chris_25

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I had CD3 appt today. We are doing an injectable only cycle and IUI.
> Will be starting gonal F today. First time taking this...any tips?
> 
> Past IUIS have always been femera...and then 1-2 days of Puregon but I only ever got 1 follie.


I will be starting my 3rd cycle of gonal f injections tonight also. What dosage are you on?


----------



## Maverick007

I took the day of ET off completely and then the day after (today) I worked from home laying on the couch with my laptop. I have a desk job too but felt like I wanted a few full days of at least physically relaxing. Wish I could take more but this time of year is tough.


----------



## baby.wish

maverick at least you only have to go back for one day and then its the weekend so you will have another couple of days to rest. sending you :dust:


----------



## StayHopeful

Breaking Dawn, good luck with your gonal f cycle! I didn't do any IUIs with Gonal F but I did use it for my IVF cycle. The vials I had were multi-dose vials and I found them very straightforward to use.

Maverick, hooray for your two frosties! The 16th is definitely a quick OTD but that's awesome that you don't have to wait as long! :dust:

Baby.wish, my clinic requires that you're on bed rest the day of the transfer and the following two days. I would get up to go to the bathroom, eat, etc. but the rest of the time I was on the bed or the couch. After those three days I would get up a little more but I still tried to lay down when possible for a few more days and I took it easy the entire TWW per my doctor's orders (no workouts, housecleaning, etc.). I also was pretty much on bed rest the day of and the day after ER just because I was so uncomfortable.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Chris_25 said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> I had CD3 appt today. We are doing an injectable only cycle and IUI.
> Will be starting gonal F today. First time taking this...any tips?
> 
> Past IUIS have always been femera...and then 1-2 days of Puregon but I only ever got 1 follie.
> 
> 
> I will be starting my 3rd cycle of gonal f injections tonight also. What dosage are you on?Click to expand...

Are you doing IUI too? I'm on 150IU but I go in for a scan for on Sunday. I like this pen better because I don't have to fill it like puregon. What dose are you talking ?





StayHopeful said:


> Breaking Dawn, good luck with your gonal f cycle! I didn't do any IUIs with Gonal F but I did use it for my IVF cycle. The vials I had were multi-dose vials and I found them very straightforward to use.

Yes I'm just going to take my shot soon and the pen is easier then puregon as its multi dose!


----------



## baby.wish

hi ladies,

I was online and came across an article called the pineapple core method. Have any of you heard of it? Eating a little bit of pineapple core for 5 days after ET as it has high does of bromelain that helps with implantation. I wasn't sure if there was an validity in it or if anyone else had heard of this or tried it??:huh:


----------



## Bma11

Babywish- I did it. You get the pineapple core and cut it into 5 even pieces and eat one piece a day startin with the day of transfer. Who knows if it really works.... But I'm pregnant with twins! :)


----------



## Maverick007

I'm doing it too. :) Who knows if it works but I figured it can't hurt!


----------



## baby.wish

thanks guys...

Maverick how are you feeling so far?? Getting lots of rest?


----------



## Maverick007

Working today but feeling okay, thanks! I almost feel pre-menstrual a little bit, like I have faint hints of AF cramps. But I am fully aware of all the side effects of all the meds I'm on so just trying to go w/ the flow and ignore my body as much as I can. Don't need to make myself any more crazy than necessary over the next week. :)


----------



## StayHopeful

I didn't do the exact method, but I did eat pineapple the day of ET and two days afterward.


----------



## Maverick007

StayHopeful, your first U/S is tomorrow right?? So exciting! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## StayHopeful

It is, tomorrow at noon! I'm so nervous about it. Really hoping we get to see our little bean's heart beating away.


----------



## Strawberry13

Stay I'm so excited for you! Let us know how it goes :) 

Maverick how are you feeling? Are you on the progesterone shots or are you doing suppositories? 

Baby wish and mrs t how's everything with you guys?


----------



## Chris_25

Breaking Dawn said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> I had CD3 appt today. We are doing an injectable only cycle and IUI.
> Will be starting gonal F today. First time taking this...any tips?
> 
> Past IUIS have always been femera...and then 1-2 days of Puregon but I only ever got 1 follie.
> 
> 
> I will be starting my 3rd cycle of gonal f injections tonight also. What dosage are you on?Click to expand...
> 
> Are you doing IUI too? I'm on 150IU but I go in for a scan for on Sunday. I like this pen better because I don't have to fill it like puregon. What dose are you talking ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn, good luck with your gonal f cycle! I didn't do any IUIs with Gonal F but I did use it for my IVF cycle. The vials I had were multi-dose vials and I found them very straightforward to use.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I'm just going to take my shot soon and the pen is easier then puregon as its multi dose!Click to expand...



Yes, I'm on my 6th and last iui. I started with 300iu for 3 days and today I was supposed to do 150iu and I think i screwed up and injected less today because there wasn't a lot left in the pen. I have the one you mix and I have the pens so I been mixing it up, but the pen is so easy and less painful


----------



## Maverick007

Stay-awesome! I know it must be an anxious time but also so exciting!! I hope all is well, can't wait to hear. 

Strawberry, I have been better! I get hormonally triggered migraines a lot - usually every 2-3 weeks. I think the Estrace triggered one on Sunday for me...I guess it would make sense since you are essentially taking estrogen right? Not being able to at least take ibuprofen has been rough, so I've been taking tylenol and using a heating pad on low held against my head to sort of relax the blood vessels a bit...wasn't sure if it would do anything but it has helped a little surprisingly. Anyway, I usually get these migraines for 3 days, no exceptions, but I'm praying it goes away today so I can function at work. I'm taking progesterone (crinone) which is a vaginal gel...it's easy to take and I don't notice too many side effects from it other than sore bbs. they tested my progest. levels on friday morning and said i was doing well and producing a lot on my own in addition to the meds so that's good. 

when is your first consult for ivf?

how is everyone else doing? chris-good luck w/ your 6th iui!


----------



## Strawberry13

Ugh sucks about the migranes, is there any other painkillers they can give you that are safe? That's good you don't have to do the pio shots I heard they are no fun. 

I have my consult on weds- so anxious for it! I've waited 3 months and just want to get started already. Had my day 3 work yesterday which was my first time there. it's such a nice facility, brand new and they are very efficient and professional. So I definitely feel good about our decision to go there.


----------



## Maverick007

Yay! That's exciting! I'm so glad you are getting started soon. Is it the same RE as you were seeing for the IUIs, just a different facility?

I am not aware of any other painkiller I can take besides Tylenol unfortunately :( I wanted to just say screw it and take ibuprofen yesterday when the pain got really bad but DH wouldn't let me (probably for the best!)


----------



## baby.wish

Strawberry, my ER is tomorrow morning at 9am. I am sooo excited and nervous. Excited as we near the end but nervous as we dont have that many follicles and RE said he wished for more but wants us to proceed any way. Gave myself the trigger shot last night no turning back now!

Maverick, I completely understand how you feel. I get hormonal migraines as well right before AF arrives. I have to actually take a prescription migraine meds for it and hard when all we can take is Tylenol. Are you able to take a higher dose of Tylenol? Another thing I find helps is ice...it numbs the area. Hope this helps.

Well I'm feeling nerrrrrvous about tomorrow really pray it all goes well and I have some Grade A's to put back in!


----------



## Strawberry13

Probably best that he told you not to take Advil or anything, better safe than sorry! 

We've had our share of REs... My first RE I liked a lot but he wasn't able to figure out our problem, so we went to another RE in the spring who found our problem, but he only does iuis and not ivf. If he thinks that any point you should move on to ivf, he refers you to another clinic which is the one we're going to on Wednesday. But I'm glad we're going there now, they're the second highest rated one in the US. So expensive and hard to get into but a great reputation. Hopefully this is the right move for us!

Baby wish praying for you tomorrow and that you get lots of great eggies!!


----------



## Maverick007

woohoo babywish that's awesome! ER really snuck up, didn't it? did they tell you how many eggs they are anticipating? i am praying that you will be pleasantly surprised by what they are able to get tomorrow. if i could give you any piece of advice it would be, wait and see if you are in a lot of pain before you take the Tylenol #3 (assuming they prescribe it to you)...it made me throw up and if i had just not taken it i would've been fine, b/c that kinda ruined my day. i don't think everyone is sensitive to it but just in case you are...good luck tomorrow!!

i will try the ice thing too, i thought about that as well but decided to try heat first. i am already taking extra strength tylenol and as much as the bottle says i can safely take, so i don't know if there is more i can do. i think the nurse told me to take regular strength only but i can't imagine how bad i would have been if i'd done that.


----------



## PinkPeony

I feel you ladies with the migraines! I had a doozie a few days ago which I'm guessing was related to coming off the bcp. It coincided with my fake af. I'm really sensitive in that way too. I've generally had a low level headache ever since.

Good luck with ER Babywish! 

That sonds like a great clinic Strawberry!! I think mine is really good too. Even though it's more expensive, it just gives me a bit more confidence and the experience has been really pleasant. The staff are so friendly and the cycle montoring isn't so hectic as my last place.


----------



## Bma11

Maverick007 said:


> Yay! That's exciting! I'm so glad you are getting started soon. Is it the same RE as you were seeing for the IUIs, just a different facility?
> 
> I am not aware of any other painkiller I can take besides Tylenol unfortunately :( I wanted to just say screw it and take ibuprofen yesterday when the pain got really bad but DH wouldn't let me (probably for the best!)

Maverick- in had a migraine from Wednesday morning until I went to bed Thursday night. I called the ob and they told me I could take the Tylenol 3 with a coke. (It's acetaminophen with codeine) just FYI I took one and it didnt do anything to my headache... I took another with a coke and threw up an hour later. :( I think the codeine made me sick. 
Another girl here on bnb JLH, said she was allowed to take Advil just not in the third trimester. By no means take these without dr consent, but ask them about it!!!


LOLI JUST READ WHERE YOU HAVE TAKEN THE TYLENOL 3. :dohh:
I can't believe you haven't tested yet!!! I'm do excited for you


----------



## Maverick007

lol! it seems wayyyy too early for me to test! especially since we only transferred 1. but i have been contemplating whether or not i should test the morning of my beta. i can't decide! i would be 9dp5dt on friday morning (OTD). 

thanks for the tip though about the advil. i'll try and find out because honestly this is just getting crazy. i also threw up from the tylenol 3 so i will stay far away from that! :)


----------



## Bma11

Stay hopeful-looking forward to hearing about your scan!!


----------



## Bma11

That is the ONLY thing that kept me going while waiting. I did it every medicated and Un medicated cycle. I'm an addict. :hi: but seriously with ivf you are so used to doing SOMETHING every night that it just seems natural to POAS every day! :haha: 

But everyone is different and I always tested before the beta. I always tested the day of the beta just to prepare myself and even then it still hurt when it was negative. Nothing prepares you because no matter what you'll convince yourself that the hpt just didn't pick up the hcg and the beta will. You know? But anyways! So excited. Friday will be here before you know it! I hope you have an early appointment and I hope they call you ASAP! Ill be stalking :)


----------



## Maverick007

Haha, I totally get it. The temptation is definitely there!! 

I have an 8:15am blood draw but I'm sure they'll keep me waiting on the phone call! My boss is so nice and said I should leave work as soon as I can on Friday so I don't have to take the call at work and can be at home where if I need to, I can have a meltdown. Let's hope it won't come to that, but I thought it was cool he was being supportive. They know all about this process because it was getting too difficult to keep it secret, plus my boss is like a yenta and wants to know everything going on with everyone. :)


----------



## baby.wish

hahah i think i just asked the same question before reading what everyone had posted lol...sorry bout that


----------



## Bma11

That's really awesome maverick! On the upside you can be at home when you get the call and go enjoy the rest of the day being pregnant! Your boss sounds great.


----------



## Maverick007

haha no worries...i think i'm going to stick by my original feeling and just wait till the beta. it will kill me but i don't want to be disappointed unnecessarily just in case the hpt isn't sensitive enough. :wacko:


----------



## baby.wish

Friday isnt too far away, its whatever you feel like doing. Are you feeling any symptoms??


----------



## Maverick007

Honestly not really. :( I had some AF-type cramping (very faint) the first few days after transfer, but it was not anything very noticeable. That is gone now though. The only other thing I feel is emotional. I keep fantasizing about hearing good news from the nurse and I get all teary eyed. :cry: 

You guys have definitely kept me sane through this process though, it has helped so much to go through it with people who have experienced the same things.


----------



## baby.wish

Like so many on this board have said, many have no symptoms and still get their BFP. Praying you are one of them on Friday. Trust me I know about getting emotional, I have been crying at babies on tv ok...


----------



## baby.wish

Im sure some of you have read this before, I came across it on another thread and felt it was worth sharing. It made me:cry:

Thoughts on Becoming a Mother
There are women that become mothers without effort, without thought, without patience or loss and though they are good mothers and love their children, I know that I will be better.
I will be better not because of genetics, or money or that I have read more books,
but because I have struggled and toiled for this child.
I have longed and waited. I have cried and prayed.
I have endured and planned over and over again.
Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled to attain their dreams.
I will notice everything about my child.
I will take time to watch my child sleep, explore and discover. I will marvel at this miracle every day for the rest of my life.
I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child, knowing that I can comfort, hold and feed him and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop another pill, take another shot or cry tears of a broken dream. My dream will be crying for me.
I count myself lucky in this sense; that God has given me this insight, this special vision with which I will look upon my child that my friends will not see.
Whether I parent a child I actually give birth to or a child that God leads me to, I will not be careless with my love.
I will be a better mother for all that I have endured. I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better daughter, neighbor, friend and sister because I have known pain.
I know disillusionment as I have been betrayed by my own body, I have been tried by fire and hell many never face, yet given time, I stood tall.
I have prevailed.
I have succeeded.
I have won.
So now, when others hurt around me, I do not run from their pain in order to save myself discomfort. I see it, mourn it, and join them in theirs.
I listen.
And even though I cannot make it better, I can make it less lonely. I have learned the immerse power of another hand holding tight to mine, of other eyes that moisten as they learn to accept the harsh truth and when life is beyond hard. I have learned a compassion that only comes with walking in those shoes.
I have learned to appreciate life.
Yes I will be a wonderful mother.
~anonymous~


----------



## Maverick007

That's awesome thanks, I have never read it before. :cry:


----------



## Maverick007

Stay, I am stalking this thread just waiting to hear how your u/s went! Hope everything is good.


----------



## Strawberry13

Maverick007 said:


> Stay, I am stalking this thread just waiting to hear how your u/s went! Hope everything is good.

Ditto!


----------



## Maverick007

Pink, did you start your stims today??


----------



## PinkPeony

Day 3 today! So far so good. The first injections were a bit shaky but I'm getting a lot better. I have the gonal f pen which is easy and luveris which you have to mix in the cyringe. That one's a little tricky the first couple times. Tomorrow I go in for a scan to see how things are going.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Chris_25 said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> I had CD3 appt today. We are doing an injectable only cycle and IUI.
> Will be starting gonal F today. First time taking this...any tips?
> 
> Past IUIS have always been femera...and then 1-2 days of Puregon but I only ever got 1 follie.
> 
> 
> I will be starting my 3rd cycle of gonal f injections tonight also. What dosage are you on?Click to expand...
> 
> Are you doing IUI too? I'm on 150IU but I go in for a scan for on Sunday. I like this pen better because I don't have to fill it like puregon. What dose are you talking ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn, good luck with your gonal f cycle! I didn't do any IUIs with Gonal F but I did use it for my IVF cycle. The vials I had were multi-dose vials and I found them very straightforward to use.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I'm just going to take my shot soon and the pen is easier then puregon as its multi dose!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm on my 6th and last iui. I started with 300iu for 3 days and today I was supposed to do 150iu and I think i screwed up and injected less today because there wasn't a lot left in the pen. I have the one you mix and I have the pens so I been mixing it up, but the pen is so easy and less painfulClick to expand...


I started 150IU for 3 days and now on 75IU for 2 days. I go in tomorrow for a scan to see how follies are doing...if I should continue with 75IU or not.

I'm on CD7 today (Monday). How far along are you? When will you O....usually I'm CD12-14.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Maverick007 said:


> Pink, did you start your stims today??

Goodlck on your testing!!!


----------



## Maverick007

Aw, I am getting so behind on where everyone is! That is great though, good luck to you on your scan tomorrow! Can't wait to hear what's going on.

Good luck to you too BreakingDawn!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Wow, busy thread today! Sorry I'm late posting, after my appt I got roped into babysitting for my best friend and I'm just now getting a chance to get onto the computer. The scan went great and we saw our little one's heartbeat! They changed my due date to April 2, I'm measuring 6 weeks 5 days which they said is right on track. The heartbeat was 125. I go back again a week from Friday for my next scan. I was a nervous wreck last night and barely slept, so I am sooooo tired tonight.

Baby.wish, good luck with your retrieval tomorrow! :dust: Remember, it's about quality, not quantity. And it's such a major step when ER is over.

Maverick, Friday is almost here! I'm rooting for you :hugs: I always tested before my beta too because I would always get the phone call at work and didn't want to fall apart in front of my students. As far as it being too early to test now, it's hard to tell... When did you take your trigger shot? If it's a week out from that, you might be okay. But I think a negative at this point wouldn't for sure mean a negative.


----------



## PinkPeony

Amazing Stayhopeful!! Congrats!!

I just got back from monitoring. I'm day 4.... They don't see much growth yet. :-/ Trying not to worry about it. My AFC was 25 and they said now there are about 6 follicles that are showing very minimal growth. The nurse wasn't too worried yet but do you guys think that's normal?


----------



## Strawberry13

Stayhopeful yay!!! So happy you were able to see your LO for the first time :)

Mav I probably would wait and test the day of the beta too... I just think that seeing bfns are the most depressing thing in the world. 

Baby wish sending prayers your way let us know how it goes! 

Pink it sounds like your AFC was really good and although I really don't know anything about this at all from stay and mavericks experience it sounds like its way too early to tell. How are you feeling otherwise?


----------



## Maverick007

Wow Stay that is awesome! Wonderful news. Keep growing little baby! 

Pink, I wouldn't worry..I know how much easier that is to say than to do though, cause I worried about my first scan a lot. :blush: I think my AFC was 10 at first scan though they didn't tell me that at the time, and I had no measurable follicles at all. So I think the day 4 scan should almost be completely ignored, at least by us! :) I have a good feeling for you! 

Strawberry, I think you're right. I've been mulling it over and I know I would be bummed to see a bfn at this point and I don't want to go into the beta feeling very pessimistic. Stay, I think my trigger shot was on July 31.


----------



## StayHopeful

Pink, I agree with maverick. It's so hard to tell anything from the first scan, I only had three follicles. And part for the point of the first scan is for them to see if they need to change anything with your dose.


----------



## Chris_25

Breaking Dawn said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> I had CD3 appt today. We are doing an injectable only cycle and IUI.
> Will be starting gonal F today. First time taking this...any tips?
> 
> Past IUIS have always been femera...and then 1-2 days of Puregon but I only ever got 1 follie.
> 
> 
> I will be starting my 3rd cycle of gonal f injections tonight also. What dosage are you on?Click to expand...
> 
> Are you doing IUI too? I'm on 150IU but I go in for a scan for on Sunday. I like this pen better because I don't have to fill it like puregon. What dose are you talking ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn, good luck with your gonal f cycle! I didn't do any IUIs with Gonal F but I did use it for my IVF cycle. The vials I had were multi-dose vials and I found them very straightforward to use.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I'm just going to take my shot soon and the pen is easier then puregon as its multi dose!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm on my 6th and last iui. I started with 300iu for 3 days and today I was supposed to do 150iu and I think i screwed up and injected less today because there wasn't a lot left in the pen. I have the one you mix and I have the pens so I been mixing it up, but the pen is so easy and less painfulClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I started 150IU for 3 days and now on 75IU for 2 days. I go in tomorrow for a scan to see how follies are doing...if I should continue with 75IU or not.
> 
> I'm on CD7 today (Monday). How far along are you? When will you O....usually I'm CD12-14.Click to expand...



They now have me only on 37.5iu last night and tonight tomorrow I go for a scan I think i'm just about ready to ovulate though! I am on CD 9 possibly IUI will be by the end of this week. Any updates on you?


----------



## Chris_25

StayHopeful said:


> Wow, busy thread today! Sorry I'm late posting, after my appt I got roped into babysitting for my best friend and I'm just now getting a chance to get onto the computer. The scan went great and we saw our little one's heartbeat! They changed my due date to April 2, I'm measuring 6 weeks 5 days which they said is right on track. The heartbeat was 125. I go back again a week from Friday for my next scan. I was a nervous wreck last night and barely slept, so I am sooooo tired tonight.
> 
> Baby.wish, good luck with your retrieval tomorrow! :dust: Remember, it's about quality, not quantity. And it's such a major step when ER is over.
> 
> Maverick, Friday is almost here! I'm rooting for you :hugs: I always tested before my beta too because I would always get the phone call at work and didn't want to fall apart in front of my students. As far as it being too early to test now, it's hard to tell... When did you take your trigger shot? If it's a week out from that, you might be okay. But I think a negative at this point wouldn't for sure mean a negative.



Congrats! That's wonderful news!


----------



## PinkPeony

Thanks so much you guys. You made me feel a lot better. It's so weird when you're doing all these injections ya know? I just though my ovaries would be having a party or something.


----------



## StayHopeful

Don't worry, you'll start feeling that party soon enough! A week from now you'll be bloated and uncomfortable and soooo ready for ER and this first scan will be just a distant memory!


----------



## Maverick007

lol! i like that image of our ovaries having a party. even for me, with only 13 eggs retrieved, i had noticeable discomfort towards the end although it didn't get that bad for me at all. i think around day 8 was when things started picking up for me.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hey Pink, it's all about quality not quantity! I met someone on here who had 3 eggs retrieved and now has twins. And like I keep saying, I only had 1 embryo survive after an extremely fertilization rate and that's all I needed! 

Sending positive thoughts to everyone going through IVF cycles. It was a year ago this month I did mine. I know what you're all going through and really wish there was something I could say to help ease the anxiety. Good luck ladies!


----------



## Sunshine24

Just wanted to let all of you know I am thinking about you!! Stay strong, try to remain positive, and BELIEVE it will happen. 

Last year at this time I was in an incredibly desperate, hopeless place....and now I am 25 weeks pregnant. It WILL happen for you and you will be able to look back and be so grateful for how far you have come.

xoxox


----------



## Maverick007

Thanks Sashimi + Sunshine. AFM, just feeling a lot of doubt right now and just doing my best to stay positive.


----------



## Bma11

Maverick- it's so easy to get down. Is it because you don't feel anything?
I didn't start to feel anything until after 6 weeks. Not even my boobs hurt or anything. The day of transfer and the two days after that on bedrest I maybe felt one twinge... A twinge I felt every other time. In fact I had more "symptoms" every cycle except the cycle I got pregnant. It's easy to get down and I think it is also a coping mechanism we all go through. We are all wishing you and everyone else the best! :) 

Only a few more days to go! :happydance:


----------



## PinkPeony

That's so true about the coping mechanism. I don't know how to not do that. It's like I have to prepare for the disappointment. And we all have too much practice with that scenario. What I'm trying to focus on with this cycle is the word "possibility". Like really that's all I've got right now but it's more than I've had for a while so it's pretty great. 

Thanks so much Sashimi, Sunshine and BMA for the positive vibes!


----------



## Maverick007

No you both have really good points. I think it's a combination of not feeling much plus not ever having once been pg in my life, it honestly just feels impossible at times. Plus I keep thinking I feel hints of AF wayyy in the background. I think I'm just going mental! lol. But Pink you're right. There is a real possibility for the first time in...EVER i guess, so i will try to focus on that! Thanks Bma for your thoughts as well...if only we could instantly know and not be tortured with the wait. :) So hopeful for all of us!


----------



## baby.wish

Hi Ladies well I had my ER today, 6 follicles. I am trying to remain very positive and keep telling myself quality not quantity. I think everything went well but I honestly don't remember anything. I was heavily sedated so didn't feel much all I remember was getting set up and then it was over. Its so strange not to remember as most girls I've spoken to have said they felt discomfort through the procedure. I really hope I didn't say anything silly hahaha
I'm also really nervous about the phone call tomorrow morning from the embryologist update. I PRAAAY for good results. I'd like to put 2 back in and i'm hoping I have that chance.

hows everyone else doing?? maverick, pinkpeony I completely know how you feel. I wish they could just tell us right away rather then having to wait through 2 weeks. I've never been pregnant either so I can't even imagine how I will feel when I get a positive.

pinkpeony I like how you put it, lets focus on "possibility" as this is the highest possibility we've had so far:thumbup:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Chris_25 said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> I started 150IU for 3 days and now on 75IU for 2 days. I go in tomorrow for a scan to see how follies are doing...if I should continue with 75IU or not.
> 
> I'm on CD7 today (Monday). How far along are you? When will you O....usually I'm CD12-14.
> 
> 
> 
> They now have me only on 37.5iu last night and tonight tomorrow I go for a scan I think i'm just about ready to ovulate though! I am on CD 9 possibly IUI will be by the end of this week. Any updates on you?Click to expand...

Wow. We are pretty much on the same cycle. I had a scan today cd8. I am to continue with 75iu with scan on thurs cd 10. At today's scan I had 2 dominate follies and a couple smaller ones. 

Let me know how your cd10 scan tomorrow is....I think we will also have an IUI at the end of the week....Fx this is it for us!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

baby.wish said:


> Hi Ladies well I had my ER today, 6 follicles. I am trying to remain very positive and keep telling myself quality not quantity. I think everything went well but I honestly don't remember anything. I was heavily sedated so didn't feel much all I remember was getting set up and then it was over. Its so strange not to remember as most girls I've spoken to have said they felt discomfort through the procedure. I really hope I didn't say anything silly hahaha
> I'm also really nervous about the phone call tomorrow morning from the embryologist update. I PRAAAY for good results. I'd like to put 2 back in and i'm hoping I have that chance.
> 
> hows everyone else doing?? maverick, pinkpeony I completely know how you feel. I wish they could just tell us right away rather then having to wait through 2 weeks. I've never been pregnant either so I can't even imagine how I will feel when I get a positive.
> 
> pinkpeony I like how you put it, lets focus on "possibility" as this is the highest possibility we've had so far:thumbup:


6 follies is great!!!! I pray that your quality is amazing as well!!

Goodlck!


----------



## Sunshine24

baby.wish-- I only had 7 follies retrieved and transferred only one ( even though 6 of the 7 were viable ).......and it worked out for me. So 6 seems very promising! Fingers crossed!

xoxo


----------



## Maverick007

babywish, six is a good number! i hear between 6-12 is ideal for best quality. let us know when you hear the fert. report! fingers crossed and praying that your quality is awesome!


----------



## PinkPeony

baby.wish said:


> Hi Ladies well I had my ER today, 6 follicles. I am trying to remain very positive and keep telling myself quality not quantity. I think everything went well but I honestly don't remember anything. I was heavily sedated so didn't feel much all I remember was getting set up and then it was over. Its so strange not to remember as most girls I've spoken to have said they felt discomfort through the procedure. I really hope I didn't say anything silly hahaha
> I'm also really nervous about the phone call tomorrow morning from the embryologist update. I PRAAAY for good results. I'd like to put 2 back in and i'm hoping I have that chance.
> 
> hows everyone else doing?? maverick, pinkpeony I completely know how you feel. I wish they could just tell us right away rather then having to wait through 2 weeks. I've never been pregnant either so I can't even imagine how I will feel when I get a positive.
> 
> pinkpeony I like how you put it, lets focus on "possibility" as this is the highest possibility we've had so far:thumbup:

Crossing fingers and toes for you!! :flower: I can't remember - are you doing ICSI?


----------



## Maverick007

i promised myself i would stop obsessing for the next two days but i just want to ask a quick question. since yesterday, crazy (for me) acne/spots on my chest and partly shoulders. like at least 20 spots. i am normally completely free of acne, even on my period. i have been researching whether crinone/estrace can cause this but i'm not finding a whole lot. did anyone else experience this on these meds? this is the only weird thing so far i have noticed.


----------



## baby.wish

Hi Guys,

Sorry Maverick wish I could help you about the acne? maybe its a pregnancy sign??? lets hope...

So I got the call from the embryologist this morning, 5 of my 6 follies have fertilized and pray they continue to grow. I will get the quality tomorrow morning so not out of the woods yet...I was so anxious. This is going to be a long 2ww :dohh:

Hows everyone else feeling??

Maverick, Pinkpeony the three of us are back to back this month...hopefully 3 bfp's are in our future!!


----------



## Maverick007

baby.wish said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Sorry Maverick wish I could help you about the acne? maybe its a pregnancy sign??? lets hope...
> 
> So I got the call from the embryologist this morning, 5 of my 6 follies have fertilized and pray they continue to grow. I will get the quality tomorrow morning so not out of the woods yet...I was so anxious. This is going to be a long 2ww :dohh:
> 
> Hows everyone else feeling??
> 
> Maverick, Pinkpeony the three of us are back to back this month...hopefully 3 bfp's are in our future!!

that's a great fertilization rate! same as mine too :) I only had 6 follies mature enough for ICSI and 5 of them fertilized. So happy for you!! Hoping the quality is awesome.


----------



## Bma11

Maverick- it definitely could be from all the extra hormones in your body. But it is weird that you just now are getting them instead of while stimming as well. Also, stress can make you break out as well. Stress, hormones... And hopefully it is a sign of pregnancy!! But remember you probably won't feel anything until 6 weeks :) 
You could always :test: lol but you'd have to use a first response... But that's just my inner POAS addict in me talking!


----------



## baby.wish

Maverick did you have a day 3 transfer or a day 5? i'm told if you have 5 or less its usually a day 3?? but i could be incorrect. I know its still too early to tell anything so will wait for tomorrows phone call but am told to be on standby for a day 3 transfer.


----------



## Maverick007

baby.wish said:


> Maverick did you have a day 3 transfer or a day 5? i'm told if you have 5 or less its usually a day 3?? but i could be incorrect. I know its still too early to tell anything so will wait for tomorrows phone call but am told to be on standby for a day 3 transfer.

I had a Day 5. I think my clinic's approach is to see how things look on Day 2 and if quality is very high level for the majority of the embryos, they will hold out for a Day 5 transfer. Our five embryos were graded "A" all through the process, even until Day 6, but ultimately we could not freeze two of them because they were not quite to the blast stage on Day 6 even though their quality was good. So we transferred 1 Grade 1 blast and had 2 Grade 1 blasts to freeze. They should have a good sense of things tomorrow, but from all I have researched in medical articles, etc., success rates do not really differ much between day 3/day 5 transfers even though a lot of people claim they do.


----------



## PinkPeony

baby.wish said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Sorry Maverick wish I could help you about the acne? maybe its a pregnancy sign??? lets hope...
> 
> So I got the call from the embryologist this morning, 5 of my 6 follies have fertilized and pray they continue to grow. I will get the quality tomorrow morning so not out of the woods yet...I was so anxious. This is going to be a long 2ww :dohh:
> 
> Hows everyone else feeling??
> 
> Maverick, Pinkpeony the three of us are back to back this month...hopefully 3 bfp's are in our future!!

Yay! that's great Baby.wish!!! :happydance: Keep chuggin along lil' embryos!!


----------



## Strawberry13

Babywish congrats on your embryos! Phew the tough part is over for you. I hope you're getting some rest and relaxation these next few days. 

Mav sorry about the acne I could see the hormones causing it but you should check w your doc. That's annoying though :(

Had my appt with the new RE for ivf today. Extremely emotional day but really no surprises. He wants to run some more tests and said depending on what happens we'll either do iui one more time (which I am extremely opposed to and I broke out in tears when he mentioned it) or ivf, hopefully by next cycle. I was just really hoping we could get the show on the road with ivf sooner. He said he thinks we have more than a 50% chance w ivf which was good I guess but he said he wants to make sure we exhaust all possibilities before going there. So yeah nothing really new just seems like there's always something that's going to keep us from this yet another month.


----------



## Chris_25

Breaking Dawn said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> I started 150IU for 3 days and now on 75IU for 2 days. I go in tomorrow for a scan to see how follies are doing...if I should continue with 75IU or not.
> 
> I'm on CD7 today (Monday). How far along are you? When will you O....usually I'm CD12-14.
> 
> 
> 
> They now have me only on 37.5iu last night and tonight tomorrow I go for a scan I think i'm just about ready to ovulate though! I am on CD 9 possibly IUI will be by the end of this week. Any updates on you?Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. We are pretty much on the same cycle. I had a scan today cd8. I am to continue with 75iu with scan on thurs cd 10. At today's scan I had 2 dominate follies and a couple smaller ones.
> 
> Let me know how your cd10 scan tomorrow is....I think we will also have an IUI at the end of the week....Fx this is it for us!!!Click to expand...


Yes, we are! I had a whole lot of follies on today's sonogram. She def measured about 10 of them, but maybe only 2 or 3 will be mature. I have to go back in tomorrow again for more blood and ultrasound and they will tell me if I will do iui Friday or Saturday. Keep me posted on yours.


----------



## Maverick007

Strawberry, I'm sorry :hugs: I know how frustrated you must be. Did you get the feeling the RE would not let it be your decision? I'm sorry that it means more delay in an already long journey.


----------



## Chris_25

Strawberry13 said:


> Babywish congrats on your embryos! Phew the tough part is over for you. I hope you're getting some rest and relaxation these next few days.
> 
> Mav sorry about the acne I could see the hormones causing it but you should check w your doc. That's annoying though :(
> 
> Had my appt with the new RE for ivf today. Extremely emotional day but really no surprises. He wants to run some more tests and said depending on what happens we'll either do iui one more time (which I am extremely opposed to and I broke out in tears when he mentioned it) or ivf, hopefully by next cycle. I was just really hoping we could get the show on the road with ivf sooner. He said he thinks we have more than a 50% chance w ivf which was good I guess but he said he wants to make sure we exhaust all possibilities before going there. So yeah nothing really new just seems like there's always something that's going to keep us from this yet another month.

Ugh so frustrating I know you want to just move on already! I hope they can just go right to IVF and not waste anymore time on IUI's!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Chris_25 said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> I started 150IU for 3 days and now on 75IU for 2 days. I go in tomorrow for a scan to see how follies are doing...if I should continue with 75IU or not.
> 
> I'm on CD7 today (Monday). How far along are you? When will you O....usually I'm CD12-14.
> 
> 
> 
> They now have me only on 37.5iu last night and tonight tomorrow I go for a scan I think i'm just about ready to ovulate though! I am on CD 9 possibly IUI will be by the end of this week. Any updates on you?Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. We are pretty much on the same cycle. I had a scan today cd8. I am to continue with 75iu with scan on thurs cd 10. At today's scan I had 2 dominate follies and a couple smaller ones.
> 
> Let me know how your cd10 scan tomorrow is....I think we will also have an IUI at the end of the week....Fx this is it for us!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we are! I had a whole lot of follies on today's sonogram. She def measured about 10 of them, but maybe only 2 or 3 will be mature. I have to go back in tomorrow again for more blood and ultrasound and they will tell me if I will do iui Friday or Saturday. Keep me posted on yours.Click to expand...

Wow that is great..2-3 maturing!!

I'm goin in first thing tomorrow as well...my LH starts to surge as early as tmrw CD10 then maybe IUI on friday. 

This will be my first IUI with more then one follie as last cycles I was on femera. Go injectables!!

Goodluck tomorrow keep me posted!


----------



## Nicedips

I had Sono and other bloodwork yesterday. Waiting for blood results.
RE that did Sono said evrythng looks good! I think next step is nurse talk

Strawberry - I know how you feel, I was in the same situation when we met new RE for second opinion.

Hope things line up sooner


----------



## PinkPeony

That suck Strawberry. I'm sorry. :hugs: I felt the same way after all those IUI's. I also had to do a bunch more tests before IVF bc I switched clinics. It was actually good in the end bc it gave me a break from all this stuff and I just lived like a normal girl for a while.


----------



## Maverick007

Glad your sonohysterogram went well, ND!

Pink, when is your next scan?


----------



## PinkPeony

Maverick007 said:


> Glad your sonohysterogram went well, ND!
> 
> Pink, when is your next scan?

Tomorrow! Hope they see some action! I think I feel the ovaries starting to boogie a lil bit. I gave myself the injections an hour and a half late yesterday. :dohh: can you believe I forgot?? That won't mess things up will it?


----------



## Strawberry13

Pink glad you're feeling something keep us posted tomorrow! 

Thanks everyone for your understanding. I'll probably be fine tomorrow just a really emotional day today. Tomorrow we'll get a bunch of our results back and hopefully they let us start ivf in September. Usually I don't have a problem voicing my opinion but today I was too choked up to argue with anyone. 

ND glad sono went well! Keep us posted on next steps.


----------



## Maverick007

Pink I think you're good! I asked about the timing w/ mine and unless it deviates by a lot, it shouldn't make any difference really is what I was told. The nurse would always tell me just aim for within the same hour window each night.


----------



## Maverick007

Pinch me, this cannot be real!
 



Attached Files:







pgtest.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Mrs. T

Yay Maverick!!! That is dark!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Bma11

Yay!!!! You did it! Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## Strawberry13

Ahhhh maverick amazing!!!! Big fat congrats you deserve it!


----------



## PinkPeony

Yayyyyyy!!!! Congratulations Mav!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Maverick007

Thank you guys so much. I've never been so shocked in my life. Still trying to process.


----------



## Maverick007

Pink how did this morning's scan go?


----------



## baby.wish

woooohooooo!!!!:happydance:congrats MAVERICK!! you finally gave in eh?


----------



## Maverick007

lol! yes. the breakout on my chest really got me wondering. i woke up at 3am having to pee like crazy so i just went for it without thinking! haven't been back to sleep since. :wacko:


----------



## Chris_25

Breaking Dawn said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> I started 150IU for 3 days and now on 75IU for 2 days. I go in tomorrow for a scan to see how follies are doing...if I should continue with 75IU or not.
> 
> I'm on CD7 today (Monday). How far along are you? When will you O....usually I'm CD12-14.
> 
> 
> 
> They now have me only on 37.5iu last night and tonight tomorrow I go for a scan I think i'm just about ready to ovulate though! I am on CD 9 possibly IUI will be by the end of this week. Any updates on you?Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. We are pretty much on the same cycle. I had a scan today cd8. I am to continue with 75iu with scan on thurs cd 10. At today's scan I had 2 dominate follies and a couple smaller ones.
> 
> Let me know how your cd10 scan tomorrow is....I think we will also have an IUI at the end of the week....Fx this is it for us!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we are! I had a whole lot of follies on today's sonogram. She def measured about 10 of them, but maybe only 2 or 3 will be mature. I have to go back in tomorrow again for more blood and ultrasound and they will tell me if I will do iui Friday or Saturday. Keep me posted on yours.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow that is great..2-3 maturing!!
> 
> I'm goin in first thing tomorrow as well...my LH starts to surge as early as tmrw CD10 then maybe IUI on friday.
> 
> This will be my first IUI with more then one follie as last cycles I was on femera. Go injectables!!
> 
> Goodluck tomorrow keep me posted!Click to expand...


I hope this injectable cycle works for you! How many iui's have you done? How long have you been ttc? Went for blood and my scan this morning and 2 follies were at 20mm and there was another 1 smaller, but will possibly make it. I have to wait for the call later on today to tell me if I should trigger tonight and do my IUI tomorrow. Keep me posted


----------



## Chris_25

Maverick007 said:


> Pinch me, this cannot be real!



aw omg congratulations! You most definately deserved this! :happydance:


----------



## baby.wish

Mav, Sooo exciting DH musta been soooo happy to be woken up!! You deserve it!!!

I'm so nervous waiting for my phone call to hear quality and how many have made it through the night:wacko:


----------



## Maverick007

Thanks girl! I can't wait to hear what's going on w your embies.


----------



## StayHopeful

CONGRATULATIONS, MAVERICK! :woohoo: So excited for you! Those are nice, dark lines. Can't wait to hear what your beta is tomorrow.

Chris, good luck on your IUI.

Pink, good luck on your scan today! There really is such a huge difference between the 1st and 2nd scans. And I don't think 1 1/2 hours on 1 night is going to make too much of a difference, either.

Strawberry, sorry to hear you were so discouraged after your appt. I really hope your doctor listens to you and you can be part of the decision-making process. :hugs:

Baby.wish, it sounds like everything is going great. Soon you'll be PUPO!


----------



## baby.wish

This is probably gonna sound like a silly question but what does PUPO stand for? LOL


----------



## StayHopeful

It's not silly, sometimes it takes a while to learn all the acronyms. It's "pregnant until proven otherwise" (during your TWW).


----------



## baby.wish

Another question when you guys did the pineapple method did you just take a whole pineapple and cut it into five parts (core and fruit) and store in fridge for 5 days having one a day??


----------



## PinkPeony

Maverick007 said:


> Pink how did this morning's scan go?

Ugh. Not good :nope: 

I thought last time she said I had 3 growing follies on each side last time but in fact I only have 3 total. So the same deal today and they've gone from 0.6 to 1.0 since the last scan. The nurse was surprised bc everything looks like I should respond fine and I had 25 antral follies so it's weird. Then as she's talking to me she noticed on my sheet I was super suppressed on day 1 after the BCP. Like my estrogen was so low they couldn't detect it at all. :wacko: So I still have to get the blood results which may show that more is going on than what's showing up right now. Basically she said I'm 3 days behind bc it takes a few days for my estrogen levels to rise back to normal levels and then they can start seeing where my eggs are at. I'm day 6 of stimming today. 

Honestly, I'm feeling a little peeved right now bc I got more eggs than this when I was on Clomid. Meanwhile I've spent a couple grand on this gonal f and it's no better than that. I'm starting to feel pretty negative about this cycle.


----------



## Maverick007

Pink I'm so so sorry. I know this sucks big time. does it mean that you will have to extend your stims? Or would they have you cancel? This sounds like a dr error to me, but it also sounds like if they push you out further, you will catch up to where you ought to be...is that what they were saying?


----------



## Maverick007

baby.wish said:


> Another question when you guys did the pineapple method did you just take a whole pineapple and cut it into five parts (core and fruit) and store in fridge for 5 days having one a day??

Yep I think that's idea, although some people I"ve heard just eat the core and not the fruit itself (which seems wasteful but whatever). I ended up only eating three of my pieces and forgot to eat the other two.


----------



## PinkPeony

Maverick007 said:


> Pink I'm so so sorry. I know this sucks big time. does it mean that you will have to extend your stims? Or would they have you cancel? This sounds like a dr error to me, but it also sounds like if they push you out further, you will catch up to where you ought to be...is that what they were saying?

Yeah that's what they're saying now. I'm going to ask them what the deal is with cancelling - like at what point would they do that. I don't know why I'd react like that to just 19 days of BCP. I really hope that doesn't mean something. It totally explains why I felt so shit when I finished them. Each day I feel a little more normal. Hopefully that means my hormones are bouncing back.

ETA: sorry for being a downer today ladies. Mav seeing your BFP did make me grin from ear to ear. :flower:


----------



## Bma11

baby.wish said:


> Another question when you guys did the pineapple method did you just take a whole pineapple and cut it into five parts (core and fruit) and store in fridge for 5 days having one a day??

Baby wish- I was afraid to over do it with the pineapple. I had read a few different things.. So I just ate one piece of the core for the five days. 

For IVF [in vitro fertilization] cycle: one pineapple, divided into 5 portions - consume one portion each day, over five days, beginning on the day of your embryo transfer.


----------



## Bma11

Pink- sorry hun. It does sound like dr error & you make sure to let them know you are not happy because you have responded better to clomid! Hopefully it just means you will stim a little longer.


----------



## Bma11

Strawberry- that's the first I've heard of a dr wanting to go through IUI before ivf. I hope today you are feeling better. Do you think your RE would deny your request to move straight to ivf ASAP? I'd call and talk to the clinic and tell them you want to do ivf. It's your life, and your money and your decision.


----------



## baby.wish

still no phone call i'm getting anxious!!


----------



## Maverick007

PinkPeony said:


> Maverick007 said:
> 
> 
> Pink I'm so so sorry. I know this sucks big time. does it mean that you will have to extend your stims? Or would they have you cancel? This sounds like a dr error to me, but it also sounds like if they push you out further, you will catch up to where you ought to be...is that what they were saying?
> 
> Yeah that's what they're saying now. I'm going to ask them what the deal is with cancelling - like at what point would they do that. I don't know why I'd react like that to just 19 days of BCP. I really hope that doesn't mean something. It totally explains why I felt so shit when I finished them. Each day I feel a little more normal. Hopefully that means my hormones are bouncing back.
> 
> ETA: sorry for being a downer today ladies. Mav seeing your BFP did make me grin from ear to ear. :flower:Click to expand...

thanks pink :) and don't be sorry at all! i'd be feeling exactly the same. it's so frustrating when a simple thing like this doesn't get mentioned till late in the game. i hope it just means a little longer on stims.


----------



## Maverick007

baby.wish said:


> still no phone call i'm getting anxious!!

do they normally do afternoon calls? i'm sure you're going crazy!


----------



## PinkPeony

Thanks you guys. I just got my blood results and they were actually promising so I'm feeling a lot better. She said my estrogen is 2000 (it was 500 2 days ago) so she thinks there's more going on but they just aren't measuring yet. I'm to carry on with the same dose and go in tomorrow morning for another scan. Ok so that's it - I'm just going to chill the eff out from now on. :flower:

I meant to say good luck Baby.wish! I hope they call soon!!!!


----------



## Maverick007

if you can't have a freak-out here, where can you have it?? that's a good e2 level!


----------



## StayHopeful

Pink, hopefully this just means things are a little delayed. That's definitely a good estrogen level!


----------



## Nicedips

Mav - good looking lines! Congratulations :happydance:
Baby wish - good luck with ET
Pink - glad to see E2 levels are high, chill out


----------



## Chris_25

StayHopeful said:


> CONGRATULATIONS, MAVERICK! :woohoo: So excited for you! Those are nice, dark lines. Can't wait to hear what your beta is tomorrow.
> 
> Chris, good luck on your IUI.
> 
> Pink, good luck on your scan today! There really is such a huge difference between the 1st and 2nd scans. And I don't think 1 1/2 hours on 1 night is going to make too much of a difference, either.
> 
> Strawberry, sorry to hear you were so discouraged after your appt. I really hope your doctor listens to you and you can be part of the decision-making process. :hugs:
> 
> Baby.wish, it sounds like everything is going great. Soon you'll be PUPO!

Thank you :flower:


----------



## baby.wish

So they finally called me back, all 5 are still growing. My clinic grades them by numbers so right now they are all a Grade 2. I hope that is ok as I was hoping for a Grade 1. Has anyone got a BFP from a Grade 2???? Also can that change since its only Day 2??

Maverick has it hit you yet you got a BFPPPPPP


----------



## Maverick007

i think grade 2 sounds just fine, plus i know they can actually improve over time so you could end up w/ higher grade in the end. so glad they are all still cooking! :)

and no it totally hasn't hit me yet i don't think - i'm so paranoid i want the beta to confirm it! but i have been walking around w/ a big dumb smile on my face today!


----------



## Strawberry13

Bma11 said:


> Strawberry- that's the first I've heard of a dr wanting to go through IUI before ivf. I hope today you are feeling better. Do you think your RE would deny your request to move straight to ivf ASAP? I'd call and talk to the clinic and tell them you want to do ivf. It's your life, and your money and your decision.

Yes exactly my point! It's actually more complicated I didn't want to bore everyone with the details-basically they're trying to determine if my DHs results improved or not since he's been on medication (we're 90% sure they didn't but are checking some lab work). If they did, he wants to do 1 or 2 more iuis (kill me now), if they didn't then pending a few more tests he'll let us do ivf possibly beginning next cycle. So I'm gonna hold off on the arguing until everything is confirmed.


----------



## Strawberry13

Baby wish glad to hear the embies are doing well. Do they know of its a 3 or 5 day transfer yet? 

Pink phew glad everything is ok! Those sneaky little follies were hiding on you. When is your next scan?


----------



## Mrs. T

I am right pumped!!! On CD3 I only had an antral follicle count of 6. I was devastated! (I usually start my cycle with about 14.) I have been on the bcp since CD 5 and just stopped it a couple of days ago. I went for my day zero U/S and B/W today and I now have 22 follicles!!! Yay! My estrogen was 69 and my LH was 3.6. I was so worried this cycle was gonna get cancelled but I am seeing a glimmer of hope now. I start stims (225 units of Puregon) tomorrow. :)


----------



## Bma11

That's awesome MrsT!!!!


----------



## Maverick007

Mrs. T said:


> I am right pumped!!! On CD3 I only had an antral follicle count of 6. I was devastated! )I usually start my cycle with about 14.) I have been on the bcp since CD 5 and just stopped it a couple of days ago. I went for my day zero U/S and B/W today and I now have 22 follicles!!! Yay! My estrogen was 69 and my LH was 3.6. I was so worried this cycle was gonna get cancelled but I am seeing a glimmer of hope now. I start stims (225 units of Puregon) tomorrow. :)

woohoo! awesome!


----------



## Strawberry13

Mrs. T said:


> I am right pumped!!! On CD3 I only had an antral follicle count of 6. I was devastated! )I usually start my cycle with about 14.) I have been on the bcp since CD 5 and just stopped it a couple of days ago. I went for my day zero U/S and B/W today and I now have 22 follicles!!! Yay! My estrogen was 69 and my LH was 3.6. I was so worried this cycle was gonna get cancelled but I am seeing a glimmer of hope now. I start stims (225 units of Puregon) tomorrow. :)

Great news! I guess the moral of the story for this board is to not get too concerned too early in the cycle :)


----------



## PinkPeony

That sounds like the perfect starting point Mrs T!!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Great news, Mrs. T!

Strawberry, I feel like it should be your decision, not the doctor's. He/she can give you recommendations, but it's your body and your money.

Maverick, so excited for you! I have to admit I was selfishly happy you tested this morning because I'm going back to work tomorrow and wouldn't be able to stalk this thread. :winkwink: I'm still looking forward to finding out what awesome beta numbers you have when I get home tomorrow, though!:thumbup:


----------



## PinkPeony

Strawberry - that's frustrating. I think a lot of doctors underestimate the emotional/psychological toll that IUI's take. My doc would have had me keep going on them too. I just told her no. Since then 2 different docs have told me after reviewing our IUI history if they were going to work they would have by now.

Chris - I keep meaning to say good luck with the IUI! 

Maverick - can't wait to hear about your BETA tomorrow! I'm starting to go in every morning for scans from now on. Don't worry guys - I won't bore you with the details of each one lol! But I'll let you know if anything interesting happens. Hopefully no more freak outs but I can't promise anything. 



GROUP :hug:


----------



## Mrs. T

Hey PinkPeony, what's the name of the hotel next to LifeQuest?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Chris_25 said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Wow that is great..2-3 maturing!!
> 
> I'm goin in first thing tomorrow as well...my LH starts to surge as early as tmrw CD10 then maybe IUI on friday.
> 
> This will be my first IUI with more then one follie as last cycles I was on femera. Go injectables!!
> 
> Goodluck tomorrow keep me posted!
> 
> 
> I hope this injectable cycle works for you! How many iui's have you done? How long have you been ttc? Went for blood and my scan this morning and 2 follies were at 20mm and there was another 1 smaller, but will possibly make it. I have to wait for the call later on today to tell me if I should trigger tonight and do my IUI tomorrow. Keep me postedClick to expand...

This is IUI #5...the previous ones were all femera amd 1-2 puregon so I may had one follie. We have been ttc of and on months leading up to a polyp and chemical and now 8 months with an FS.

How about you? Ooh so exciting....did you get the trigger?? Good luck tmrw if you did, let me know.

I had blood and scan today...CD10..,3 leading follies.... 2 of them are over 15mm and one is just Under. Gong back tmrw...I go a call today to stop gonal f....I think LH surge tmrw and IUI on sat+sun.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Maverick007 said:


> Pinch me, this cannot be real!

Omg that's amazing!!!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## PinkPeony

Mrs. T said:


> Hey PinkPeony, what's the name of the hotel next to LifeQuest?

It's the Eaton Chelsea. 

There's also a good cafe for breakfasts & lunch by the building. It's called Sliced and it's on the southwest corner of Bay and Elm. DH and I always make it a treat to go there for breakfast when he comes along to appts.


----------



## Maverick007

Pink you crack me up! It gets hard keeping a positive attitude (I found) when going for scans every day, I think I did 3-4 straight days of it at the end and I was honestly just sick to death of it. I hope the party gets started w/ those follies very soon! 

I'm actually very nervous about my beta still even after the hpt yesterday...I guess that's normal. I keep thinking someone's going to pull the rug out from under me! Gah. I think she said she'd try to call between 1-2pm (eastern). I'll be counting the minutes!


----------



## Strawberry13

Eek so excited for you mav! Will be stalking today.... 

Pink you won't bore us at all! How did it go this morning? 

Any other updates? Baby wish when is your transfer?


----------



## baby.wish

Maverick waiting for your beta number!

Strawberry my ET is this Sunday. They are going to call me today for one last update on the embryos and then Sunday they go back in. I am sooooo nervous!! How are you doing? Any updates from the RE??

Pink don't ever feel you are boring us, I think we can all agree thats what we are here for to support one another.

So ladies any helpful tips to pass the time after ET until beta test. Anything you guys did to help with implantation?? I know bed rest for the first couple of days but anything else?? Were you told by your nurse no lifting, twisting, housework or intercourse lol??


----------



## PinkPeony

You guys are the best. I would seriously be going mental if I didn't have you guys to chat with through all this. 
Well this morning went much better. I now have 9 iddy biddies instead of 3 lil iddy biddies. :thumbup: so the nurse said my ER will probably be a couple days later than what was expected. That is A-OK. It'll give my notoriously thin lining time to beef up too. 

Babywish - hang in there girl!! Pretty soon you'll be PUPO! 
I found this great blog post about passing the IVF TWW:
https://www.fertilehealing.com/two-week-wait/

Mav - no need to worry. That was a dark ass bfp. :happydance:


----------



## Maverick007

Ohhh I am so happy for you Pink!! Sooo relieved to hear things are looking up.

babywish, how were your embies looking today?

good luck to you ladies who are about to do an IUI!!


----------



## Strawberry13

Pink so happy that everything is looking good now! So does that mean ER will be around next weekend? 

Baby wish good to hear! Will be praying for you on Sunday. I'm doing ok, I'm going to see my RE on Tuesday, we've spoken to the office on the phone and it sounds like all signs are pointing to no more iuis so I'm going to confirm that with him on Tuesday and hopefully we can move on for next cycle!


----------



## baby.wish

So today I have One Grade 1, Two Grade 2, and Three Grade 3's! I'm so happy I have at least one Grade 1. The embryologist said that from day 3 to 4 is when some slow down and don't make it. She also said something funny she said right now its all mom now the dad's DNA kicks in could explain the slowing down hahahaha.

PinkPeony thanks for the blog link


----------



## Maverick007

Strawberry that's great that it sounds like the direction is IVF!! 

Babywish, soo great they are all sticking in there and there is a grade 1 so far! Can't wait to hear what happens!

AFM, beta is 165!!!!! This is me right now :cloud9: I am beyond happy and as far as I'm concerned have won the lottery!! Next beta on Monday morning. Not that I'm leaving or anything, but thank you ALL for the support through this, it's meant a lot!!


----------



## Bma11

:happydance: :yipee: 
Let us know the next beta too!!


----------



## Molly575

I am going through the same thing. This is my third IUI and in currently in the 2 week holding pattern. I can test on Wednesday next week. But I'm not hopefully because I have no symptoms other than a few twinges. I'm trying really hard to keep myself busy and not think about it but its so hard when it's all u want! I've been meditating every day and I think that has helped my stress levels. My next step after this is a lap as well then possibly IVF. I told my employer and it wa the best thing I did she is so supportive and it is making re process so much easier without having to sneak around. It's an extra stress u don't need. Not sure if any of that helped but I'm thinking of you and wish u all the best x


----------



## PinkPeony

Welcome Molly! Hope this is it for you. :hi: it's so tough to keep hope alive.

Mav! Congrats on your positive beta! 

That's great news Babywish! And very interesting about the dad DNA. 

Sounds very positive Strawberry. Don't be afraid to advocate for yourself if you need to. Bring you DH along for muscle. :grr:


----------



## Strawberry13

Yayy awesome maverick! Are you going to tell anyone yet or wait till your scan? 

Molly welcome! I hope that iui works for you this time around... It is such a tough process and seems to get harder to deal with every month. Keep us posted on what happens.


----------



## StayHopeful

Pink, you won't bore us! We'd love to hear how things are going. It's a nervewracking, overwhelming process and we're here to help you through it.

Breaking Dawn, great news about the IUI! FX for you!

GL with ET, baby.wish! My doctor had me on bed rest for the day of the transfer and the two days after. Then I was able to get up, but I still took it pretty easy. I didn't excercise at all, I didn't do any cooking or cleaning, and I didn't lift anything heavier than 5 pounds. No intercourse, either. We actually just got the go-ahead on that at my last visit when we saw the baby's heartbeat, but so far I've been so nauseous it's still a no-go.

Strawberry, great news about IVF! FX that the process goes quickly for you.

Maverick, CONGRATULATIONS! You're pregnant! :happydance: That's a great beta, definitely let us know what the next one says. Now you settle in for your next two week wait until the first scan...


----------



## StayHopeful

Welcome, Molly, I hope this TWW ends happily for you and you don't have to continue down the road of laps and IVF.


----------



## Mrs. T

I finished bcp on Monday and started stims today. I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped I saw a brown blob of old blood (sorry TMI). WTH? Is this normal? Can AF come at this time? I am so confused!


----------



## Mrs. T

Full AF now....


----------



## Maverick007

MrsT - wanted to give you some comfort b/c my experience w/ AF after bcps was very similar. They told me AF should start 'shortly' after I stopped bcps and i kept waiting and waiting. but they said it wouldn't prevent me from starting stims if it didn't start first. so i stopped bcps on the 18th of july, started stims on the 20th and didn't get AF until the 22nd! so i was like a little freaked out but the only thing they ever said to me was as long as i wasn't still bleeding around the time close to ER, it was okay so they kept asking me if i was still bleeding. i too had the 'old blood' thing happen. so i would just confirm w/ them that it's fine but for me, it was A-OK! :)

Molly- welcome! and best of luck to you w/ your 3rd IUI. the wait is so incredibly hard and we can all relate b/c we are all here because of the same...some did more or less IUIs, some have moved on to IVF, but we are definitely here to support each other. :hugs:

Thank you Strawberry and StayHopeful! I'll def check in on Monday after the beta. We did tell our immediate families as well as the handful of friends who knew about the IVF and were praying for us everyday. We will wait for the 12 week mark before a wider audience...I've been having quite a bit of cramping going on which is normal but always a little freaky!


----------



## Mrs. T

Thank you so much cause they never mentioned any bleeding to me at all. So I was like "What is this?!".


----------



## PinkPeony

Mrs. T said:


> Thank you so much cause they never mentioned any bleeding to me at all. So I was like "What is this?!".

I had the same thing. It was my DH asked me actually if I would get AF after the BC. I was like - No! Duuh
But then when I actually thought about it I realized that probably should happened. My clinic didn't mention it either so I had to ask the nurse. If my DH hadn't said anything I would have been like WTF.


----------



## Mrs. T

Thanks! And the nurse just called me and was like "Oh that is totally normal" and I was like maybe somebody should've warned me. :(

But now I can relax!

PinkPeony, wow your husband is a smart guy. I am impressed.


----------



## PinkPeony

Yeah he really is. I felt terrible for totally blowing off his super smart question. He's been very engaged in this. He was pretty blasé during the IUI's but I think he's learned along the way that I handle these things a lot better when I don't don't feel I'm on my own. He's a good egg.


----------



## Maverick007

babywish, just wanted to wish you a very easy and successful ER tomorrow!!


----------



## Maverick007

DUH. I meant transfer! :) When you're feeling good let us know how it went.


----------



## baby.wish

hi ladies

ET we went well this morning. We transferred two embryos and looks like we will be able to freeze one. I'm feeling ok, just a little crampy but other then that fine. Taking it easy for the rest of the day. Already anxious and I know this is just the start hahah. Beta test Aug 27th...


----------



## StayHopeful

Glad everything went well, baby.wish! GL and :dust:!


----------



## Strawberry13

Glad it went well yesterday baby wish! Aug 27 is right around the corner.

Pink any updates for you, do you know your ER date yet? 

Mrs t good luck and keep us posted on your sonos, ect.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies...Been having a very busy few days. but did catch up on this thread today!

AFM..just had 2nd of 2 IUIS today..first one wax yesterday.

This gonal F cycle really got the follies moving. I had 2 at 21mm and 1 at 17mm. Dr wanted me to trigger bc i had more little follies as well. So we triggered with ovidrel on saturday , 250IU.

This was a first for me never took trigger before. 

DH did really well, 70mil swimmers at 90% motility day 1 and 34 million day 2.
With stats like this if we don't get pregnant i feel like we have to move to ivf.

Goodluck to ladies doing ETS this week!!!


----------



## Maverick007

Awesome babywish, good luck to you!! 

Breaking Dawn, those are great stats, I hope this is it for you! 

Hope everyone else is doing well...Pink how're the follies doing?


----------



## Strawberry13

Awesome numbers breaking dawn! FX for you!


----------



## PinkPeony

Maverick007 said:


> Awesome babywish, good luck to you!!
> 
> Breaking Dawn, those are great stats, I hope this is it for you!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well...Pink how're the follies doing?

Hi hun! Follies are doing well now and looks like I'll trigger tomorrow or the next day. I have something like 21 in total but most are just around 1.0 or so. Yesterday the nurse said there's about 10 I can count on. I have about 7 that around 1.5-1.7 right now. So I think that seems good. I think my lining is looking ok too which is always a worry. It rarely gets thicker than .6 but I think all the extra estrogen is making it fluffier than usual. Otherwise... Doing well with the injections. The worst part for me so far is the monitoring. Going in everyday so damn early, and my arms seriously look like a drug addict from getting my blood taken. I bruise really easily - you guys should see. It's quite the sight.

How are you feeling Mav?


----------



## Maverick007

PinkPeony said:


> Maverick007 said:
> 
> 
> Awesome babywish, good luck to you!!
> 
> Breaking Dawn, those are great stats, I hope this is it for you!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well...Pink how're the follies doing?
> 
> Hi hun! Follies are doing well now and looks like I'll trigger tomorrow or the next day. I have something like 21 in total but most are just around 1.0 or so. Yesterday the nurse said there's about 10 I can count on. I have about 7 that around 1.5-1.7 right now. So I think that seems good. I think my lining is looking ok too which is always a worry. It rarely gets thicker than .6 but I think all the extra estrogen is making it fluffier than usual. Otherwise... Doing well with the injections. The worst part for me so far is the monitoring. Going in everyday so damn early, and my arms seriously look like a drug addict from getting my blood taken. I bruise really easily - you guys should see. It's quite the sight.
> 
> How are you feeling Mav?Click to expand...

Wow that's amazing!! So much progress in the last few days. And you still have at least 2-3 more days of growing them, so that is awesome...

That early morning monitoring, it's such an endurance race! I too had some bruising from the blood draws (but not much) and I was very conscientious about keeping it covered up... haha. Anyway, keep us posted on when ER is scheduled, I am feeling very positive for you!!

I am feeling pretty good! I have still been having off/on cramping since last week which seem to be more noticeable at night when I'm sleeping, so I'll turn over and wake up because the movement causes the cramps to flare a little. But they really are very mild cramps so i'm not worrying about them. It's just a constant reminder that something is going on down there, because otherwise, I still don't believe it. :) I'm waiting for my 2nd beta result this afternoon.

ETA: I have to admit I used my 2nd FR test last night b/c I figured, eh, what the heck. The test line was way darker than the control line, never knew such a thing was possible!


----------



## baby.wish

hey guys,

breaking dawn great stats, i hope it works for you and you don't have to move onto IVF.
Pinkpeony you are sooo close now you must be getting excited!
Maverick must still feel soo surreal for you:thumbup:

So yesterday I mostly took it easy stayed in bed got up to eat thats about it. Today I woke up early and dont really know what to do with myself. Did most of you stay in bed the second day too??? I know its early and I just had ET yesterday but i don't feel anyyyyything at all. Am I supposed to feel something???


----------



## Maverick007

hey babywish! i think i felt a little crampy between 2-4 days (or imagined i did) after transfer but i didn't feel much of anything either, so yes it's totally normal. :) i stayed on the couch the 2nd day but did work on my laptop. very hopeful for you!!


----------



## Chris_25

Breaking Dawn said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Wow that is great..2-3 maturing!!
> 
> I'm goin in first thing tomorrow as well...my LH starts to surge as early as tmrw CD10 then maybe IUI on friday.
> 
> This will be my first IUI with more then one follie as last cycles I was on femera. Go injectables!!
> 
> Goodluck tomorrow keep me posted!
> 
> 
> I hope this injectable cycle works for you! How many iui's have you done? How long have you been ttc? Went for blood and my scan this morning and 2 follies were at 20mm and there was another 1 smaller, but will possibly make it. I have to wait for the call later on today to tell me if I should trigger tonight and do my IUI tomorrow. Keep me postedClick to expand...
> 
> This is IUI #5...the previous ones were all femera amd 1-2 puregon so I may had one follie. We have been ttc of and on months leading up to a polyp and chemical and now 8 months with an FS.
> 
> How about you? Ooh so exciting....did you get the trigger?? Good luck tmrw if you did, let me know.
> 
> I had blood and scan today...CD10..,3 leading follies.... 2 of them are over 15mm and one is just Under. Gong back tmrw...I go a call today to stop gonal f....I think LH surge tmrw and IUI on sat+sun.Click to expand...



Hi sorry I haven't been on all weekend. I triggered on Friday morning had IUI done on Saturday and Sunday morning. That was my 6th round of IUI i've been ttc for 21 months. Did you do your IUI?


----------



## baby.wish

Maverick007 said:


> hey babywish! i think i felt a little crampy between 2-4 days (or imagined i did) after transfer but i didn't feel much of anything either, so yes it's totally normal. :) i stayed on the couch the 2nd day but did work on my laptop. very hopeful for you!!

Thanks Maverick, i'm already feeling nervous need to relax and let things be. Couldn't even sleep properly last night cuz I wasn't sure if I should sleep with legs elevated, on my back and if I was allowed to sleep on my side. As you can see im being silly


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Maverick - thx hun! so glad to see your bfp is getting darker! gluck at your 2nd beta today....can't wait to hear the #s!

Strawberry - thanks hun hope your cycle is going well!

Pink - I know what you mean about the bruised arms from bloodwork. I had quite a few bloods this week - gluck!

Baby. - thanks so much....I am really trying to be positive about this cycle but at the same time I don't want to get my hopes up to be crushed! Glad to hear your ET went well...and enjoy your 2nd rest day!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Chris_25 said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> This is IUI #5...the previous ones were all femera amd 1-2 puregon so I may had one follie. We have been ttc of and on months leading up to a polyp and chemical and now 8 months with an FS.
> 
> How about you? Ooh so exciting....did you get the trigger?? Good luck tmrw if you did, let me know.
> 
> I had blood and scan today...CD10..,3 leading follies.... 2 of them are over 15mm and one is just Under. Gong back tmrw...I go a call today to stop gonal f....I think LH surge tmrw and IUI on sat+sun.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi sorry I haven't been on all weekend. I triggered on Friday morning had IUI done on Saturday and Sunday morning. That was my 6th round of IUI i've been ttc for 21 months. Did you do your IUI?Click to expand...


hi there! no worries I also only just got on today to post...what were your IUI stats? I hope this is it for you! :hugs:

I triggered on Saturday (first time I had to trigger)...and had IUI sunday morning and this morning.

I was asked to come back for bloodwork on august 31st and start progesterone suppositories tmrw.


----------



## Maverick007

babywish, i literally laughed out loud at your last post :) it's soooo normal to be silly like that and it's hilarious because i can totally relate. lately i've been coughing a lot due to allergies and every time i go into a coughing fit, i worry i'm going to knock the embryo loose or something! haha. so silly but i can't help it. 

Chris, good luck w/ this IUI and the 2ww!

i just heard back from the nurse and the 2nd beta is 524! i think that's good but i really have no idea. i'm 12dp5dt today. Next beta is on friday morning, so i think things are progressing well.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Maverick007 said:


> babywish, i literally laughed out loud at your last post :) it's soooo normal to be silly like that and it's hilarious because i can totally relate. lately i've been coughing a lot due to allergies and every time i go into a coughing fit, i worry i'm going to knock the embryo loose or something! haha. so silly but i can't help it.
> 
> Chris, good luck w/ this IUI and the 2ww!
> 
> i just heard back from the nurse and the 2nd beta is 524! i think that's good but i really have no idea. i'm 12dp5dt today. Next beta is on friday morning, so i think things are progressing well.

that is fantastic nnews!!!!


----------



## Chris_25

Breaking Dawn said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> This is IUI #5...the previous ones were all femera amd 1-2 puregon so I may had one follie. We have been ttc of and on months leading up to a polyp and chemical and now 8 months with an FS.
> 
> How about you? Ooh so exciting....did you get the trigger?? Good luck tmrw if you did, let me know.
> 
> I had blood and scan today...CD10..,3 leading follies.... 2 of them are over 15mm and one is just Under. Gong back tmrw...I go a call today to stop gonal f....I think LH surge tmrw and IUI on sat+sun.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi sorry I haven't been on all weekend. I triggered on Friday morning had IUI done on Saturday and Sunday morning. That was my 6th round of IUI i've been ttc for 21 months. Did you do your IUI?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hi there! no worries I also only just got on today to post...what were your IUI stats? I hope this is it for you! :hugs:
> 
> I triggered on Saturday (first time I had to trigger)...and had IUI sunday morning and this morning.
> 
> I was asked to come back for bloodwork on august 31st and start progesterone suppositories tmrw.Click to expand...


I wish you luck with this IUI! Are they going to do a beta on the 31st? I have to go in on the 26th to check my progesterone level. Doctor told me to start my progesterone and estrogen tomorrow, but I think i'm going to start it tonight because my levels drop quick after ovulation. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Chris_25

Maverick007 said:


> babywish, i literally laughed out loud at your last post :) it's soooo normal to be silly like that and it's hilarious because i can totally relate. lately i've been coughing a lot due to allergies and every time i go into a coughing fit, i worry i'm going to knock the embryo loose or something! haha. so silly but i can't help it.
> 
> Chris, good luck w/ this IUI and the 2ww!
> 
> i just heard back from the nurse and the 2nd beta is 524! i think that's good but i really have no idea. i'm 12dp5dt today. Next beta is on friday morning, so i think things are progressing well.


Thank you! 

That sounds like a very good number! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Chris_25 said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> This is IUI #5...the previous ones were all femera amd 1-2 puregon so I may had one follie. We have been ttc of and on months leading up to a polyp and chemical and now 8 months with an FS.
> 
> How about you? Ooh so exciting....did you get the trigger?? Good luck tmrw if you did, let me know.
> 
> I had blood and scan today...CD10..,3 leading follies.... 2 of them are over 15mm and one is just Under. Gong back tmrw...I go a call today to stop gonal f....I think LH surge tmrw and IUI on sat+sun.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi sorry I haven't been on all weekend. I triggered on Friday morning had IUI done on Saturday and Sunday morning. That was my 6th round of IUI i've been ttc for 21 months. Did you do your IUI?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hi there! no worries I also only just got on today to post...what were your IUI stats? I hope this is it for you! :hugs:
> 
> I triggered on Saturday (first time I had to trigger)...and had IUI sunday morning and this morning.
> 
> I was asked to come back for bloodwork on august 31st and start progesterone suppositories tmrw.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish you luck with this IUI! Are they going to do a beta on the 31st? I have to go in on the 26th to check my progesterone level. Doctor told me to start my progesterone and estrogen tomorrow, but I think i'm going to start it tonight because my levels drop quick after ovulation. I don't know what to do.Click to expand...

Yes, they do beta test 12 days after IUI..and since they only give 12 days worth of progesterone I've got to go back by 12dpiui. 

you're not sure what to do about what? starting the progesterone early? or when to test for beta?


----------



## Maverick007

Just wanted to check in on you, StayHopeful and Strawberry...

SH, how are you feeling? What is the next appt.?

Strawberry, do you meet with the RE again this week?


----------



## Strawberry13

Hey thanks for checking in! Tomorrow I go in for a mid-cycle ultrasound and talk to him about next steps. Fingers crossed that we can start in sept! In the meantime I'm about to ovulate according to my opks so planning on BD tonight and the next 2 days as a last horrah! 

Chris fingers and toes crossed for you that this last one with progesterone and everything else does the trick!


----------



## Strawberry13

Holy crap guys I'm starting ivf in 2 weeks! I get my period around sept 5th then start on my meds right away.... He's doing a short protocol, not sure why as I have a high amh and good ovarian reserve, but I guess he's the doctor... This is all so crazy I was so anxious to start and now that its here I'm second guessing everything. Ahh. 

Anyway how's everyone else feeling today?


----------



## Maverick007

Strawberry, yayyy that's great!! I am so excited for you!! I know, no matter how much you've mentally prepared, it always feels like it's moving too fast once it starts. Do you have to do bcps or would it be a different approach? I did a short protocol as well but it was antagonist. Is that what he wants you to do?


----------



## Strawberry13

Thanks :) they are saying no birth control, just straight to stims. Not sure if it is antagonist or not, I think the drugs are gonal f, menopur, and follistim. I'm going later this week for my teach session so I should know more then....


----------



## PinkPeony

EEEK!! That's awesome Strawberry. I had a feeling that's how it would go down. Exciting!! I did the antagonist protocol too. Had 19 days of BC which ended up being plenty of suppression for me.


----------



## Maverick007

You lucky duck not having to take birth control! Man I think that, for me, was the worst part! :thumbup:


----------



## Maverick007

Pink: did you find out this morning whether you can trigger tonight?


----------



## PinkPeony

Still waiting to hear back on my bloods from the nurse - whether it's today or tomorrow will depend on that. Looking at my ultrasound this morning I'm really borderline so she wasn't sure. I'm hoping they give me another day to let the little ones get on board (although this means buying another 300iu of gonal f :dohh:). I have a couple of 2.0's now, some 1.7 and 1.8's and a bunch that are like 1.2-1.6. 
When I trigger I'm supposed to do 2 ovidrel shots and 450iu's of gonal f. Is that what you guys did? I think it should get a few more of the little guys in the game.


----------



## Strawberry13

Lol I know! But me being the crazy person I am I'm googling everything and figuring out why I'm on this protocol when everyone else I know went on bcp. But I'm going for my class next week and I can ask all of those questions then I guess.


----------



## Maverick007

Strawberry, well let us know how it goes! I'm sure it'll be information overload. :)

Pink, great #s! I did one ovidrel trigger shot 36 hrs before my ER and that was it, I didn't have to take any other meds. Plus I was not on Gonal-F so that could be part of it.


----------



## PinkPeony

Strawberry stay off google lol! It'll always come up with the most horrifying things when 99.99999% of the time you have nothing to worry about. I'm sure they'll explain it at the clinic. I think most places just do the bcp to line up everyone's cycle.


----------



## Strawberry13

Awesome pink sounds like you will get a lot of eggs in a few days! Let us know when they call. It would be great if the ER was Friday, right? Since then you'd have the whole weekend to rest up. 

I know google is the devil but its just always there on my screen waiting to be used lol.


----------



## baby.wish

Hey Guys,

Strawberry it seemed I was on a similiar protocol as you, Gonal-F, Menopur but I was on Cetrotide and I think you said you were on Follitism? My doc said its the short protocol as they already know how your body reacts to certain meds I think. As for the BCP, I did have to take it but like PinkPeony said i've heard they do this to line up cycles as well so they do things on certain days but I could be wrong. Don't worry about it too much just be excited for the journey ahead!!

PinkPeony, finally coming to ER...excited for you as you are coming near the end now.

Maverick how are you feeling? Any symptoms yet??

Hows everyone else doing???

Im on my last day at home before I head back to work. I agree with everyone that Google is horrible. I made the mistake of looking some stuff up yesterday and then stopped myself. I did have a little cramping yesterday but then it went away and now don't feel a thing. I also don't know if its my body or the prometrium. I know most of you didn't have any symptoms so thats making me feel better.


----------



## PinkPeony

Eeek!!! You guys I trigger tonight! ER On Thurs morning!!


----------



## Maverick007

PinkPeony said:


> Eeek!!! You guys I trigger tonight! ER On Thurs morning!!

Yayyy!!! :dust:


----------



## baby.wish

PinkPeony said:


> Eeek!!! You guys I trigger tonight! ER On Thurs morning!!


Good luck!:dust:


----------



## Maverick007

baby.wish said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Strawberry it seemed I was on a similiar protocol as you, Gonal-F, Menopur but I was on Cetrotide and I think you said you were on Follitism? My doc said its the short protocol as they already know how your body reacts to certain meds I think. As for the BCP, I did have to take it but like PinkPeony said i've heard they do this to line up cycles as well so they do things on certain days but I could be wrong. Don't worry about it too much just be excited for the journey ahead!!
> 
> PinkPeony, finally coming to ER...excited for you as you are coming near the end now.
> 
> Maverick how are you feeling? Any symptoms yet??
> 
> Hows everyone else doing???
> 
> Im on my last day at home before I head back to work. I agree with everyone that Google is horrible. I made the mistake of looking some stuff up yesterday and then stopped myself. I did have a little cramping yesterday but then it went away and now don't feel a thing. I also don't know if its my body or the prometrium. I know most of you didn't have any symptoms so thats making me feel better.


It's so hard not to symptom-spot, and even for me now, I can't tell if my cramps are pregnancy-related or maybe from the progesterone. I agree that staying off google and various message boards is healthier mentally because it seems like every woman is completely different! It just made me crazier to analyze it to death. 

I'm feeling alright so far...just minor little symptoms that come and go but nothing full-blown yet!

ETA: the acne/spots that so quickly appeared on my chest has basically already disappeared. How weird is that? It must've been some kind of hormone flare up that triggered it.


----------



## Nicedips

Good luck Pink!

Strawberry - My doc follows short protocol too, wonder whats the difference

Baby.wish - Hang in there, beta is around the corner


----------



## StayHopeful

Breaking Dawn and Chris, good luck with your IUIs!

Maverick, your beta is awesome! My FS told me they want to see the number rise at least 60% in 48 hours and yours definitely did that. I only had 2 betas so I'm not sure what you're supposed to look for at your next one. Do you have a scan date yet?

Strawberry, that's awesome! That was my original protocol as well, I only ended up going back and doing bcp because I had a cyst on one ovary when I was about to start my stims. I agree with Maverick, no matter how prepared you are it feels like you're racing toward it when it finally starts. But it increases your chances so much!

Pink, good luck! My trigger this time was Novarel, but every FS has a little bit different protocol. Your numbers sound great and I know my follies definitely grew between trigger and ER.

I'm doing pretty good, just counting down the days until my next scan on Friday. I've been back at work for 3 days now and for some reason that just makes everything seem surreal. I think it's because during the summer, I was completely focused on IVF and then being pregnant, and now I'm back in the "real world" and I catch myself doubting that I'm pregnant. I'll feel so much better when I see the little guy/girl's heartbeat again on Friday. My morning sickness has been awful. My nausea was getting worse for a few weeks, but then last Thursday I actually started throwing up. So I started one med that kind of helped, but now I'm trying a different one that seems to help more. I'm still a little nauseous sometimes, but it's nowhere near as bad as last week. Other than that, just super tired all the time. Every time I feel exhausted or nauseous, I tell myself that it's my little one saying hi :hi:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ladies goodlck to all the exciting ivf -ers!

Can someone explain to me what a sample ivf calender is like?

What cd day is ER , ET.etc?


----------



## Maverick007

Aww, StayHopeful, so sorry your nausea has been so bad! What are you taking for it? I'm glad it seems to be helping. I know what you mean about doubting that you are pregnant when you get back to reality. can't wait to hear how the next scan goes... what would be your estimated due date? 

I don't know what they're looking for at the next beta but my guess would be something close to 2000 because if I double 524 from Mon to Wed, it's 1050 and then doubling 1050 from weds to friday would be just over 2000. friday would be 16dp5dt. I had a very realistic dream last night that the nurse called and said my beta went down to 5 and i was crying and stuff. ugh! i hate dreams like that. i don't have a scan date either yet...i think they might wait to see how the betas go first. i would be (i think) 5 weeks as of friday. so maybe a week or week and a half from then?

BreakingDawn, I can send you a pic of my calendar if you are interested, but just in general, my calendar looked like this:

July 1- AF started
July 3-18 bcps
July 20-31 stims
July 22 - AF again
July 31 trigger shot
Aug 2 egg retrieval early morning
Aug 7 egg transfer early morning 
Aug 16 first beta scheduled


----------



## Bma11

Stay hopeful- your doctor can prescribe you zofran, if its really bad. I wore sea bands and took emetrol and ginger ale, when I felt sick. 

Maverick- you should have your first scan pretty soon!!! I had mine at 5 weeks 6 days because we were going out of town during my 6 week of pregnancy. My scan would have been 6 weeks and 4 days originally, but she took me early to be safe before vacation. I actually saw the heart beat flutter. It just looked like light and you could barely tell but it was the most amazing feeling !! I can't wait for all of y'all to experience that! <3

Pink- I'm so happy for you!!! Good luck

Strawberry- the BCP are to suppress and quiet down your ovaries. Who knows why some do BCP and some don't? Maybe you'll be on lupron or something. And it's so weird how we are all pumped to do ivf and the. When it gets here we doubt it. Take it step by step and you'll find that is much easier. :) excited for you!


----------



## Maverick007

Strawberry- now that I think about it, I'm pretty sure I was on bcps to get my cycle to line up w/ the clinic's schedule because they do not do IVF ERs and ETs during the entire month of July. So it kinda makes sense that you'd start right after AF.


----------



## Bma11

Breaking dawn-

My memory is failing me... I'm looking back and apparently I was on BCP from April 3-April 17 and then started stims on the 17th. I could have sworn I stop BCP for a couple days. I think I stopped BCP short of the 14 days I was supposed to be on them. There was just no written correspondence of it so I can't remember. My nurse must have told me face to face. I remember spotting and then I started stimming. Here is a pic of my calendar. Hope you can see it. Also- I ended up having to do a FET because my estrogen got too high and they didnt want me to get ohss. So, if everything would have went as planned, this would have been my whole calendar. Instead I did ER April 29 and then waited until I got my next period and started my FET cycle. :) 

[URL=https://s1287.photobucket.com/user/bma711/media/image_zps2efd4ad2.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a622/bma711/image_zps2efd4ad2.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## baby.wish

Breaking dawn my cycle was pretty much similar to Mavericks except I did three weeks of bcps. I think they are generally the same. 

Stayhopeful, sucks bout the nausea hopefully it gets better soon.

Well i'm back at work today no more bed rest. Today I have alot of AF type cramps and a slight headache. I'm hoping this is normal??? Could be from the prometrium?? I really hate that i'm symptom spotting. I go from being really positive and hopeful to being negative and worried it didn't work. DH got upset with me this morning and told me to stop being negative as that will only lead to negative news. Didn't help me and I felt worse:growlmad:


----------



## Maverick007

:hugs: Sorry girl, hang in there. This is the absolute hardest part. Try to find as much as you can to distract yourself...if you are a reader, it helped me a lot to go back and re-read a book that I love. It distracts me better than tv or movies.


----------



## Strawberry13

Thanks for all of the input on calendars and bcps. I definitely am going to ask about how they're going to suppress me when I go to the class... Maybe it's lupron. 

Stay-sorry to hear about the nausea but I agree that it's a nice reminder of what's going in there :) 

How are the ladies in the tww doing? Chris, breaking dawn, baby wish... Any symptoms yet?

Pink you all ready for tomorrow?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks for all the info on IVF calendar / schedules!!

Super swamped at work but will be back to respond to all of you!


----------



## StayHopeful

My EDD is April 2. I was taking Zofran but it wasn't helping too much, now I'm taking Diclegis. At least my nausea/vomiting is more intermittent with it. And I agree, since I can't feel the baby move yet or anything it's nice to have a reminder!

Breaking Dawn, my schedule was:
CD1- start stims
CD 6- 1st ultrasound
CD 8- ultrasound
CD10- ultrasound
CD 11- ultrasound, trigger
CD 13- ER
CD 18- ET
CD 27- BFP on HPT
CD 32- beta #1
CD 34- beta #2


----------



## Mrs. T

Good luck PinkPeony! :hugs:


----------



## Strawberry13

Pink thinking and praying for you today!! Keep us posted once you are feeling up to it.


----------



## Maverick007

Can't wait to hear how it went Pink!! Hope you are feeling good.


----------



## baby.wish

Hows everyone doing???

Maverick, Stayhopeful how are the Mommies to be???

PinkPeony sending positive vibes everything goes well today.

Strawberry, Breaking Dawn, Mrs. T any updates???

I've been having the wierdest dreams, none of them are pregnancy related but just vivid strange dreams of friends and family. I think its the progesterone supplements playing tricks on me. Also can't seem to sleep very well alot of tossing and turning.:shrug:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies

Since last night I have been feeling awful. Started off with an itchy throat...went to sleep early only to wake up at 430am tossing and turning..throat felt worse. I felt so hot and uncomfortable...then felt cold. and now I'm at work but felt like I've been hit by a truck. 

I think I'm coming down with something bc i cant imagine that this is ovidrel effects.

I'm 5dp trigger and 3dpo.


----------



## PinkPeony

Hi ladies. Just woke up from a long snooze, still pretty groggy. Just thought I'd pop in to let you know they retrieved 9 eggs. :) I'm quite pleased with that. The procedure wasn't bad. The drugs made everything :thumbup: My DH was great, kept me laughing before and after. I don't have any pain after so far but not sure if I'm still all numb.


----------



## Maverick007

babywish, i'm sooo hopeful that you are having early pg symptoms, but you're right, the meds are so tricky, i was always afraid to pin my hopes too much on any one thing. i just hope it really is the hcg hormones kicking in!

breaking dawn, i'm really sorry to hear you're feeling so sick. :( hope it clears up very soon. 

pink, 9 is awesome!! rest up and let us know how things go w/ the little embryos. :)

How's everyone else doing? Chris, how are you feeling? 

AFM i'm feeling okay today but suspect i might be getting a UTI so i'm going to ask the clinic to test me tomorrow at my beta, just to be safe. i've read that not treating a UTI during pregnancy can be bad. otherwise just feeling pretty tired but good. driving home from work, i feel like i'm going to nod off, and usually do right after eating dinner each night.


----------



## Strawberry13

Woohoo! 9 eggs is great! Rest up girly the worst is over :) 

Babywish you never know the dreams could be a great sign! 

Breaking dawn sorry you're not feeling well. I've never had symptoms like that from the ovidrel but who knows everyone reacts differently. Fingers crossed that its a good sign :)


----------



## Chris_25

Breaking Dawn said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> This is IUI #5...the previous ones were all femera amd 1-2 puregon so I may had one follie. We have been ttc of and on months leading up to a polyp and chemical and now 8 months with an FS.
> 
> How about you? Ooh so exciting....did you get the trigger?? Good luck tmrw if you did, let me know.
> 
> I had blood and scan today...CD10..,3 leading follies.... 2 of them are over 15mm and one is just Under. Gong back tmrw...I go a call today to stop gonal f....I think LH surge tmrw and IUI on sat+sun.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi sorry I haven't been on all weekend. I triggered on Friday morning had IUI done on Saturday and Sunday morning. That was my 6th round of IUI i've been ttc for 21 months. Did you do your IUI?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hi there! no worries I also only just got on today to post...what were your IUI stats? I hope this is it for you! :hugs:
> 
> I triggered on Saturday (first time I had to trigger)...and had IUI sunday morning and this morning.
> 
> I was asked to come back for bloodwork on august 31st and start progesterone suppositories tmrw.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish you luck with this IUI! Are they going to do a beta on the 31st? I have to go in on the 26th to check my progesterone level. Doctor told me to start my progesterone and estrogen tomorrow, but I think i'm going to start it tonight because my levels drop quick after ovulation. I don't know what to do.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they do beta test 12 days after IUI..and since they only give 12 days worth of progesterone I've got to go back by 12dpiui.
> 
> you're not sure what to do about what? starting the progesterone early? or when to test for beta?Click to expand...


I started taking the progesterone earlier this time. Hoping it does the trick!


----------



## Chris_25

Strawberry13 said:


> Hey thanks for checking in! Tomorrow I go in for a mid-cycle ultrasound and talk to him about next steps. Fingers crossed that we can start in sept! In the meantime I'm about to ovulate according to my opks so planning on BD tonight and the next 2 days as a last horrah!
> 
> Chris fingers and toes crossed for you that this last one with progesterone and everything else does the trick!



Thank you I hope this last hoorah works for you :happydance:


----------



## Chris_25

Strawberry13 said:


> Holy crap guys I'm starting ivf in 2 weeks! I get my period around sept 5th then start on my meds right away.... He's doing a short protocol, not sure why as I have a high amh and good ovarian reserve, but I guess he's the doctor... This is all so crazy I was so anxious to start and now that its here I'm second guessing everything. Ahh.
> 
> Anyway how's everyone else feeling today?


Yay! I didn't ask my RE the difference between long and short protocols? What is the difference? Not sure what i'm doing


----------



## Chris_25

Strawberry13 said:


> Thanks for all of the input on calendars and bcps. I definitely am going to ask about how they're going to suppress me when I go to the class... Maybe it's lupron.
> 
> Stay-sorry to hear about the nausea but I agree that it's a nice reminder of what's going in there :)
> 
> How are the ladies in the tww doing? Chris, breaking dawn, baby wish... Any symptoms yet?
> 
> Pink you all ready for tomorrow?



Nothing yet, except for my usual ovary pain which are prob cysts.


----------



## Chris_25

PinkPeony said:


> Hi ladies. Just woke up from a long snooze, still pretty groggy. Just thought I'd pop in to let you know they retrieved 9 eggs. :) I'm quite pleased with that. The procedure wasn't bad. The drugs made everything :thumbup: My DH was great, kept me laughing before and after. I don't have any pain after so far but not sure if I'm still all numb.


yay, so happy for you that's great they retrieved 9 eggs! Wishing you all the best and can't wait to hear more updates.


----------



## Strawberry13

Maverick ugh that stinks about the uti but I've heard that's pretty common in early pregnancy. My friend had it a few months ago and they just gave her antibiotics. 

Chris I'm honestly not sure about the difference in long and short protocols, I think the important thing is whether it is antagonist or not(meaning do they suppress your normal ovarian function or work with it). For mine they are suppressing. I think maverick had posted an article about it at one point, but i don't know when.


----------



## PinkPeony

Breaking Dawn & Baby.wish - sounds like some good signs. FX for you both!

Mav - UTI's are the worst! I've had my fair share. Definitely get it treated. They have antibiotics that are safe for pregnancy. I left one for too long once and ended up in emergency. The key is to drink TONS of water (if you're not already). Make sure your pee is clear.


----------



## Maverick007

Thanks guys. I confirmed this morning that they can test me there for it, so I will definitely make sure they do. I've had super uncomfortable burning all day (not just when going)...does that sound like a uti? I haven't had one since I was a kid I don't think.


----------



## PinkPeony

Yeah for me I have burny pain all the time and then it's killer when I pee. Hang in there girl. :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

Baby.wish, I hope the dreams are a good sign! :dust:

Breaking Dawn, sorry you're not feeling well. I hope you feel better soon!

Pink, 9 eggs is great! Congrats! The hardest part is over.

Maverick, I hope they can help with the uti!

I'm going to talk to the doctor tomorrow about another med. I threw up in the car on the way to work today and had to go home and change. At least my boss was understanding! And now I have a bucket in the car...


----------



## Maverick007

oh my god, throwing up in the car is horrible!! ugh...i hope the doc can give you something better, that sounds awful.


----------



## StayHopeful

I was so mad because I'd been worried this would happen and was keeping a plastic bag in the car for emergencies... And the freaking bag had a hole in it so it went all over my pants anyway!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks for all the support ladies felt much better as the day went on....but for the past 15 min I've been having painful stomach ache....hurts sooo much ...it's less now but still there.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

StayHopeful said:


> I was so mad because I'd been worried this would happen and was keeping a plastic bag in the car for emergencies... And the freaking bag had a hole in it so it went all over my pants anyway!!!

Oh no!!! Damn hole!!

Good call on the bucket tho.


----------



## Jlh1980

Just wanted to pop in and say good luck pink and let you know I'm still thinking about you! So glad to hear the Er went well. 
Stay, I'm sorry you are so sick I know it is torture!!


----------



## Strawberry13

Stay omg that is awful you poor thing. Hopefully he/she settles down soon and you can enjoy your pregnancy a little more.

Pink- did you get your fertilization report yet?? Can't wait to hear it!

Maverick and breaking dawn hope you're both feeling better today.


----------



## Maverick007

Agree, can't wait to hear how it's going Pink! How are you feeling today?

Stay, I hope you start feeling better very soon, that really sucks!

My uti test came back negative this morning so the RE wanted to do an exam and see what was up. He said he believes the Crinone is causing irritation which is somewhat rare but does happen. This is the progesterone gel you take vaginally...so unfortunately this means I have to switch to the injectable progesterone. Bah. I thought I'd be done w/ needles for awhile, but I just gotta suck it up.


----------



## Chris_25

Maverick007 said:


> Agree, can't wait to hear how it's going Pink! How are you feeling today?
> 
> Stay, I hope you start feeling better very soon, that really sucks!
> 
> My uti test came back negative this morning so the RE wanted to do an exam and see what was up. He said he believes the Crinone is causing irritation which is somewhat rare but does happen. This is the progesterone gel you take vaginally...so unfortunately this means I have to switch to the injectable progesterone. Bah. I thought I'd be done w/ needles for awhile, but I just gotta suck it up.


I've heard of that happening to someone else on here. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## PinkPeony

6 fertilized! :happydance: keep going little embryos!!


----------



## Chris_25

PinkPeony said:


> 6 fertilized! :happydance: keep going little embryos!!

:happydance: that's wonderful!


----------



## Maverick007

Pink- Fabulous news!! :happydance:


----------



## baby.wish

Pinkpeony :thumbup: grow grow grow!

Maverick that sucks, I hope the switch to injectables makes you feel better

Maverick I was thinking of you last night, I had a killer migraine all night and still have it. So hard as Tylenlol doesn't seem to do anything for it. :( I tried heat and ice and nothing helped...hoping it just goes away on its own
Wish I was home :sleep: instead of at work didn't sleep too well last night.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Pink...great new!!!


----------



## Maverick007

baby.wish said:


> Pinkpeony :thumbup: grow grow grow!
> 
> Maverick that sucks, I hope the switch to injectables makes you feel better
> 
> Maverick I was thinking of you last night, I had a killer migraine all night and still have it. So hard as Tylenlol doesn't seem to do anything for it. :( I tried heat and ice and nothing helped...hoping it just goes away on its own
> Wish I was home :sleep: instead of at work didn't sleep too well last night.

Ugh, I definitely feel for you, Tylenol did nothing for me either. Being at work only makes it worse, too. Hope you start feeling better soon, seems we are all having some kind of pain/sickness the past few days!


----------



## Mrs. T

I am very upset right now. I just got a call about my u/s and b/w today. All of the sudden I am not responding well. Apparently my estrodial hasn't gone up much and my follicles haven't grown much since Wesnesday. They are threatening to cancel if things don't improve by Sunday! I am sooo sad.


----------



## PinkPeony

Oh no! How many days of stimming have you done Mrs T? Do you know what your level is?


----------



## Maverick007

Mrs. T said:


> I am very upset right now. I just got a call about my u/s and b/w today. All of the sudden I am not responding well. Apparently my estrodial hasn't gone up much and my follicles haven't grown much since Wesnesday. They are threatening to cancel if things don't improve by Sunday! I am sooo sad.

Mrs T, I'm so sorry!! I completely understand your being super upset. I am praying hard that things improve by Sunday, I know nothing is worse than starting over. We are here for you. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. T

I started 225IU of Puregon on the 16th. As of today I have 17 follicles (although this # slightly changes with every u/s). I have 8 on the right that are a bunch of small 10's and 9's. I have 9 on the left (1x14, 2x13s, 1x12, 1x11 and the rest are smaller). My estrodial only went from 822 on Wednesday to 1327 today.


----------



## PinkPeony

I'm no doctor but I think that all sounds pretty good to me. :shrug: Don't worry too much yet. Eat lots of protein over the next few days. I know for me there wasn't much going on till day 8 and the lots of growth happened all at once over the next 3 days.


----------



## Mrs. T

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Maverick007

Mrs T, agree with Pink. Don't lose hope.


----------



## Maverick007

Just heard from nurse, I'm done with betas! Yay! Today's was 2862. First u/s on Sept. 4th. :)


----------



## PinkPeony

Awesome!! :)


----------



## Strawberry13

Mrs t yeah that doesn't sound bad at all! Why would they cancel if you have all of those follies growing?? Hopefully you get good news on Sunday, praying for ya. 

Pink awesome fertilization report! I think that was the same as mavericks right? 

Mav awesome beta!


----------



## StayHopeful

Mrs. T, I hope it works out! Those certainly seem like good numbers.

Pink, great report! Are you doing a day 3 transfer?

Mav, great beta! Woohoo! Excited for your first scan.

I had my second scan today, got to hear the baby's heartbeat and see the little guy move a tiny bit. Absolutely amazing!


----------



## PinkPeony

Wow. That's so cool StayHopeful. So glad to hear everything's going well.

Mrs T we're thinking of you. Hope Sunday's scan shows some good action. 

AFM - heard from the nurse that all 6 fertilized eggs have become embryos and are all still boogying. I screamed when I hung up the phone. I can't believe something my DH and I made is actually growing and doing what it's supposed to. Starting to feel kind of attached to these lil guys already which I know is completely ridiculous. It's a crazy experience this IVF thing.
I think someone asked what day I doing ET. My clinic only does day 5's. so hopefully at least a couple make it to then. FX!

ETA: Today (Sunday/day 3) all 6 are still going and all are 9 cells. Transfer set for Tues morning. Eeeek!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Amazing Pink!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. T

I'm at work but just putting out a quick update. Friday I was told my cycle would probably be cancelled because follicles did not grow much between Wednesday and Friday. I went for an u/s and b/w this morning and all seems well again. There was much improvement on my follicle growth. I go for one more u/s and b/w tomorrow and will be told when to trigger. :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Yay mrs t that's great news!!! They caught up well!!


----------



## Strawberry13

Mrs t and pink- great news for both of you!


----------



## Maverick007

So happy for you mrsT and Pink! It sounds like things are very positive, can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## PinkPeony

I'm so glad to hear that Mrs T!! Your results on day 6 (I think?) were not much different than mine so I had a good feeling things would start rolling. :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. T

Pink, congrats on your embies and thanks for the protein tip. I've eating crazy protein and I also saw on the net to drink tons of water, use a hot water bottle on the tummy and keep legs elevated to draw blood to the uterus. I did all that. :)

Today (day 8) they saw 23 follicles, eight on the right 1x15, 1x14, 2x13's and 2x11's and smaller ones and fourteen on the left, 1x19, 1x17, 2x16's, 2x15's, 2x9's and smaller ones. My estrodial is 3233 (which he still thinks is low) and my lining is 8mm.


----------



## StayHopeful

Great news, Mrs. T and Pink! GL to both of you!


----------



## Strawberry13

So someone needs to educate me here. Mrs t if you have so many follicles (which is awesome btw) why is it concerning that your estrodiol is lower than they want? Isn't the end goal to get all of the follicles? Sorry still learning about this.


----------



## Mrs. T

I am just as confused. Sorry I don't have an answer for you. The worst part is I live 16 hrs away from my fertility clinic. I live in a small city that has a small fertility clinic that only does IUIs. The clinic in my city does the IVF monitoring for me but I have to travel to a big city for ER and ET. The clinic in the big city still reviews my chart and calls the shots on the IVF though. So I have never even met my doctor doing the IVF. He just tells the clinic in my city what to tell me. So ultimately it is hard to get answers. :(


----------



## Strawberry13

Wow that is really frustrating. So does that mean after you trigger you'll have to drive to the other clinic 16 hours away? Kudos to you girl for going to such great lengths for this, I'm sure it will all be worth it in the end.


----------



## PinkPeony

Yeah that is frustrating. I think the estrogen tells them what's going on behind the scenes with the follicles. For example on day 4 when I went in they saw only 3 follicles and they were teeny tiny, (less than 1.0) so they were a bit concerned but then my blood results came back later that day and my estrogen level was pretty high so they could tell I would get more than just the 3 follicles and that they were growing. Also toward the end of stimming my estrogen started to plateau - like it was only increasing by relatively small amounts so they knew that meant it's time to trigger.


----------



## Maverick007

yeah, pink is correct. that's what i was told as well - that as long as the number is rising substantially each time, that tells them things are growing, even if the scan shows that things are still small.

good luck tomorrow, pink!! excited for you!

how is everyone else doing? babywish, when is your official test date? are you thinking of testing early? is anyone else close to testing?


----------



## Strawberry13

Ohh that makes much more sense thanks guys. 

I've got my work cut out for me this week, gotta figure out the situation w my insurance and all my meds (I may actually get a lot covered fingers crossed!) and then my ivf class in Thursday. I'm gonna be "that girl" that has a million questions and is taking notes on her notepad. Oh well, it's a big deal ya know? 

Pink have your heard anything about your embies? They're all still cooking?


----------



## PinkPeony

Yes as of yesterday morning they are. There were 6x 9 cells. :) Today they just leave them be and I won't get a call, so I gotta wait till tomorrow when I'm there for the transfer to find out how they fared since then. 

Totally be that girl! I wish I had been. If I hadn't had my DH there as a back-up I would have been so confused about the shots when it was time to do them. He's a very calm and logical type so he remembered everything and talked me through it the first couple times.


----------



## Maverick007

Strawberry, that's awesome you're getting started! I know the nurses prefer you to ask a ton of questions rather than be confused since so much money and time is on the line. Everything crossed for a bfp for you!! :dust:


----------



## Strawberry13

Thanks guys! Mav when is your scan, next week? Pink are you going to transfer one or 2? 

Btw I told my parents that we were starting ivf this month the other day. My mom was so nervous for me and when I said that the doctors would prefer we only transfer one embryo she was like, no you gotta put at least 2 in and was freaking out. Lol it's just funny how far medical technology had come bc it used to be that it was normal that people would put 3 or 4 in!


----------



## PinkPeony

I'm putting 2 in. I may waver on it tomorrow if all the embabies are kickass.... but I think DH and I in our hearts are ready for twins {if we should be so lucky}. Where do you live Strawberry? Seems like the clinics in Canada still push for 2, but I know in the UK they really discourage it. 
I know what you mean though - I found myself in all my mindless googling on a really old thread on another board with women doing IVF in like 2006 I think. They were all putting back 3 and 4. And they meds doses seemed a lot higher too.


----------



## Maverick007

Your mom sounds like mine!! My mom really really wants me to have twins, she was almost pressuring me to transfer two. I just kept telling her she was crazy and she finally dropped it. :) It just wasn't what we felt was right for us. She already has 4 grandchildren too, so I don't know I think she's just got baby fever!

Our first scan is next week, a week from this Weds. I cannot wait! Crazy as it sounds, I still don't really believe it's true so hearing a heartbeat will be a good turning point.


----------



## Strawberry13

Yay so excited to hear about your scan next week! Yes our moms are very similar, mine has been anxiously awaiting grandchildren since we all graduated college but hasn't gotten any yet. Hopefully soon though... Pink I live in NYC and it seems like a lot of clinics here are promoting just 1 if the quality is great. If the quality isn't great then they say 2.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Just want to send tons of positive vibes out there to everyone in their IVF cycles and in the TWW!

It was a year ago today I did my retrieval so I can really relate to the nervous emotions out there. I remember really wanting twins but in hindsight I'm glad I had a single. I think having gone through a long period of infertility made OH and I very nervous first time parents. So we found the newborn phase especially hard as our baby has been rather high maintainance. He wants to be held all the time and only sleeps with me or on me. I had a lot of breastfeeding difficulties in the beginning and don't have enough family close by for support, so I don't know how I would have done it with 2. 
But twins are a blessing and anyone who has them is very lucky! I hope you ladies don't mind me still posting in here. I keep checking back to hear about everyone's progress!


----------



## baby.wish

Hi Guys,

Wow so much has been happening on the threads. DH and I went away for the weekend. 

Strawberry so glad you are finally starting the IVF process, trust me when I say its exciting and nerve wracking all at once.

Mrs. T, glad you are going to proceed as scheduled

Pinkpeony good luck on transfer tomorrow!!! So exciting. Like you said my clinic believes in putting two back in so must be a Canada thing hahaha.

Maverick, thanks for asking about me I have my beta tomorrow. All weekend I was going to do a HPT and each time i'd chicken out. Don't think I can do it may just have to wait since i've waited this long. My DH thinks I'm crazy cuz each day i'd say ok i'm gonna do it and then wouldnt. I just didn't wanna to feel down if it was not positive and then the weekend would be ruined for both of us.
Please ladies pray for me today I'm just soooo nervous.


----------



## Maverick007

babywish- aahh! tomorrow, wow, i didn't realize it was so quick! haha, quick to me right, but to you it has been an eternity. :) praying for you to have a bfp and just to be at peace about the test tomorrow. hoping hoping hoping!


----------



## Strawberry13

Babywish saying prayers for you tomorrow at your test. I would be so nervous too but just think there will be more options in a worse case scenario. Hoping for peace and positive news :)


----------



## Mrs. T

I am back to them threatening to cancel again! Folicle count went from 23 yesterday to 37 today but my estrogen only went from 3233 yesterday to 3280 today. Not as big of an increase as they hoped. They are worried it may drop and if my blood test doesn't come back satisfactory tomorrow than they will cancel. I feel like I am teetering on the edge of insanity with every U/S and B/W. I am so ready to do this. It is so frustrating.


----------



## Maverick007

Mrs. T said:


> I am back to them threatening to cancel again! Folicle count went from 23 yesterday to 37 today but my estrogen only went from 3233 yesterday to 3280 today. Not as big of an increase as they hoped. They are worried it may drop and if my blood test doesn't come back satisfactory tomorrow than they will cancel. I feel like I am teetering on the edge of insanity with every U/S and B/W. I am so ready to do this. It is so frustrating.

Ugh, I pray that doesn't happen. :( It would seem that as long as you had a sufficient number of mature follicles (or close to mature) you would be okay...


----------



## PinkPeony

Babywish & Mrs T - sending out prayers for both of you and keeping everything crossed. Hope everything works out for you guys. The uncertainty in all this is so tough. :hug:


----------



## PinkPeony

SashimiMimi said:


> Just want to send tons of positive vibes out there to everyone in their IVF cycles and in the TWW!
> 
> It was a year ago today I did my retrieval so I can really relate to the nervous emotions out there. I remember really wanting twins but in hindsight I'm glad I had a single. I think having gone through a long period of infertility made OH and I very nervous first time parents. So we found the newborn phase especially hard as our baby has been rather high maintainance. He wants to be held all the time and only sleeps with me or on me. I had a lot of breastfeeding difficulties in the beginning and don't have enough family close by for support, so I don't know how I would have done it with 2.
> But twins are a blessing and anyone who has them is very lucky! I hope you ladies don't mind me still posting in here. I keep checking back to hear about everyone's progress!

Thanks Sashimi! I don't mind, I love it when you post! This is your thread girl! I know in reality it's probably a bit of a pain that LO will only sleep with you or on you, but that sounds so adorable to me. Lol! Give him some snuggles for me. :flower:


----------



## Strawberry13

Ugh mrs t I'm so sorry. Hoping for a better report tomorrow...


----------



## StayHopeful

Mrs. T, GL! I hope that tomorrow's scan brings better news.

Strawberry, so exciting that you're getting underway!

Baby.wish, GOOD LUCK TOMORROW!!!

Pink, GL with your transfer tomorrow! Compared to ER, I thought ET was a breeze. And then you'll be PUPO :happydance:

Maverick, hearing the heartbeat definitely helps. But then you just worry until you hear it again... I think all the infertility makes us nervous wrecks in the first trimester. I just had a scan on Friday and I'm already anxious again.


----------



## Strawberry13

Lots of stuff happening today- baby wish sending positive vibes your way. 

Pink- good luck at the transfer, rest up after and let those little guys make themselves at home :) 

Mrs t keep us posted on what they say, praying for positive news.


----------



## Maverick007

So eager to hear how you guys are doing today! Pink, babywish, and mrsT, sending positive thoughts and prayers your way!! 

StayHopeful, I know what you're saying, I'm sure there's always going to be that nagging anxiety until your baby is born healthy, and even then, there will always be new things to worry about. ;) I'm just gonna try to enjoy it! How was your latest scan? Everything good I assume!


----------



## PinkPeony

We did it ladies! I am currently PUPO with 2 perfect blasts!! The other 4 made it to blast stage, doc said all looked excellent! I'm so pleased with that result. Now just kicking back with some DVD's and a gluten-free brownie.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Pink - that is SO exciting!!

I hope those 2 perfect blasts snuggle up all nice in there :)


----------



## Maverick007

PinkPeony said:


> We did it ladies! I am currently PUPO with 2 perfect blasts!! The other 4 made it to blast stage, doc said all looked excellent! I'm so pleased with that result. Now just kicking back with some DVD's and a gluten-free brownie.

Sweeeeet! So excited for you! When is your OTD?


----------



## PinkPeony

Sept 10. Ssssoooooo far away. It's a full 2 weeks. They said not to test early bc the hcg can stay in the system that long. I mean I did have a big dose to trigger, but I was kinda hoping to do a hpt before the beta. I don't think I can handle waiting till the phone call.


----------



## Maverick007

I have heard it can stay in your system for up to two weeks...I think I took my trigger on 7/31 and tested on 8/15 so I was 16 days out from trigger by then. You could always get the cheapies and test out the trigger so you know when it's gone...not that I'm encouraging you to disobey your dr or anything. :) I know the wait is excruciating!


----------



## Maverick007

babywish, i know i am totally harassing you but any news yet? i am on pins and needles!


----------



## Strawberry13

Awesome pink so happy everything went so well!! Are the other 4 going to be frozen? If so that is great! So they are making you wait 2.5 weeks post trigger to test? That seems like a really long time. I'd probably break down and test if I were you.


----------



## PinkPeony

Yeah I'm not one to do the test out the trigger thing. I really hate preg tests in general (bc they're always negative). I don't even keep them in my house anymore. For my IUI's I told my doc not to bother scheduling the beta and I would just wait till AF showed. I think I'll do a hpt a day or 2 before though. That's true that the trigger was days ago. Eek! Ok I'm not going to worry about it now. I get anxious just thinking about it.


----------



## Maverick007

Don't blame you a bit for being anti-test. I was just rummaging around for something in the bathroom cabinet today and found a test I took for one of the IUIs that was negative. Have no earthly idea why I would save it, but there it was. I think I wanted to save it so I could hold it up against a lightbulb later on just in case there was an invisible line only light could reveal. :haha:

anyway, i am so anxious for you too, i hope the next two weeks hurries up!!


----------



## baby.wish

Maverick007 said:


> babywish, i know i am totally harassing you but any news yet? i am on pins and needles!

Nothing yet!! :shrug: I'm going nuts myself but I was told wouldn't get a call until the late afternoon


----------



## Mrs. T

Yay PinkPeony! Sticky vibes to you!!!
:dust:


----------



## SashimiMimi

That's great pink!! I did a hpt 11dp3dt. I think if you want to test a couple days before it would be okay. Just remember the beta is the official test. Congrats on the two blasts!!

Babywish thinking of you!!


----------



## Mrs. T

Well this is almost becoming comical but not quite. So I am again having to stim one more day and go back for another u/s and b/w tomorrow! 

Friday my follicle count was low so they threatened cancellation and made me go for an u/s and b/w on Sunday. Sunday everything looked okay but they wanted me to go for one more on Monday. Monday when I went they told me my follicle count looked good but my estrogen didn't rise much so they threatened cancellation again. So I had to go for another b/w and u/s on Tuesday (today). Today they said my estrogen went up but my follicle sizes don't look as good as they did Monday. OMG!!! I am going crazy. We have to travel a long distance to our fertility clinic so my husband has had the car packed for two days and we have been sitting around waiting for the go ahead. Ahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jlh1980

Congrats pink I hope you have a quick stress free 2ww!!


----------



## Maverick007

Mrs. T said:


> Well this is almost becoming comical but not quite. So I am again having to stim one more day and go back for another u/s and b/w tomorrow!
> 
> Friday my follicle count was low so they threatened cancellation and made me go for an u/s and b/w on Sunday. Sunday everything looked okay but they wanted me to go for one more on Monday. Monday when I went they told me my follicle count looked good but my estrogen didn't rise much so they threatened cancellation again. So I had to go for another b/w and u/s on Tuesday (today). Today they said my estrogen went up but my follicle sizes don't look as good as they did Monday. OMG!!! I am going crazy. We have to travel a long distance to our fertility clinic so my husband has had the car packed for two days and we have been sitting around waiting for the go ahead. Ahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!

Oh my goodness, I feel stressed just reading about it! So sorry this has not been a smooth process for you. Really hoping tomorrow brings the news you're waiting for.


----------



## PinkPeony

Ah! How annoying!! Have they even thought about adjusting your dosages? Why is cancellation their only alternative?
Still got everything crossed for you.


----------



## Strawberry13

Ugh soooo annoying. When are they going to let you know? I don't know why they dont just say trigger and come in for EC? Seemed like you'd get at least a handful of mature ones.


----------



## StayHopeful

Baby.wish, thinking about you :hugs:

Great news, Pink, congrats on being PUPO!

Mrs. T, that is so frustrating. I hope that you are able to get some answers soon and that your ET is just around the corner!

Mav, my last scan looked good! Baby was measuring a day ahead, so it's growing well. We heard the heartbeat for the first time and even got to see him/her move just a tiny bit (they don't move much yet). Amazing! But of course after a day of feeling ecstatic, I'm back to worrying about everything being okay. I'm still sick all day though, so I guess that's a good sign. I forgot to take my nausea med this morning and had to run out in between classes, good thing it happened during a passing period!


----------



## baby.wish

Hi Guys,

SOrry I didn't post anything yesterday I was just soooo out of it all day. Bad news on my end, even though my test was positive my beta is only 18.:cry:

I have to go back and test my beta in two days but more then likely this is a chemical pregnancy. I'm devestated, words can't describe how I feel right now. I barely slept last night...I was sooo sure it was going to happen this time. I don't really know what else to say but wanted to thank all of you for your support this whole cyle.


----------



## Maverick007

baby.wish said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> SOrry I didn't post anything yesterday I was just soooo out of it all day. Bad news on my end, even though my test was positive my beta is only 18.:cry:
> 
> I have to go back and test my beta in two days but more then likely this is a chemical pregnancy. I'm devestated, words can't describe how I feel right now. I barely slept last night...I was sooo sure it was going to happen this time. I don't really know what else to say but wanted to thank all of you for your support this whole cyle.

what day did you have your transfer? did the RE say it was likely a chemical? it's pretty common to have a low beta early on, but as long as the numbers keep doubling as they should, that is what matters. the initial number doesn't matter as much as how well it doubles...i understand your feelings, and don't want to give false hope, but hang in there! for now you are pregnant and see how the next number goes. :hugs:

ETA: babywish, i just went back and saw you had ET on the 18th...so you had a 9day later blood test, that is still considered very early! my RE told me if i had anything above 10, they'd be happy with that, and my beta was the same length of time after ET as yours.


----------



## Strawberry13

Omg baby wish I'm so so sorry. Like maverick said keep hope as there's still a chance your beta will go up. Does your doctor have any idea what could have been the cause? Or still too early to tell?


----------



## SashimiMimi

Oh baby wish, I'm so sorry you are going through this. But I agree with maverick that its still really early. My clinic also said they were looking for numbers above 10 and wanted to see them double. I can't believe your clinic would say it might be a chemical when they don't know for sure. I'm praying for you today and I'm so sorry you're feeling so upset.


----------



## PinkPeony

:hugs: babywish. Sorry you're going through this. The next couple days will be tough for sure till you know the result of the next beta. It sucks to be in limbo like that. We're here if you feel like venting.


----------



## baby.wish

thank you ALL:hugs:...its so nice to talk to people who understand how frustrating this experience can be. I am trying really hard to stay positive until Thursday. I wish there was something I could do instead of just wait. My DH is being soooo positive and still believes its possible everything will work out. I'm really praying


----------



## Maverick007

baby.wish said:


> thank you ALL:hugs:...its so nice to talk to people who understand how frustrating this experience can be. I am trying really hard to stay positive until Thursday. I wish there was something I could do instead of just wait. My DH is being soooo positive and still believes its possible everything will work out. I'm really praying

praying for you too! i actually read something the other day about a girl whose first beta was 6, and she went on to have a normal pregnancy...so stranger things have happened! sometimes late implantation can be a factor...keep the faith! we're here if you need to vent.


----------



## Jlh1980

Babywish I just read your story and I wanted to tell you that my first hcg was 19 which was drawn 11 days after my iui!


----------



## Mrs. T

baby wish I am praying everything is okay. :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Baby wish...:hugs:

Thinking positive thoughts for you..we will see that number double!


----------



## Mrs. T

I am happy to report that I finally got the go ahead today! Everyday there is either a problem with my follicle count or estrogen level. Monday I was told I had 4 mature follicles out of 37 total and my estrogen was 3280, then oddly on Tuesday I had 2 mature follicles out of 33 total (I think it was a u/s tech error) and my estrogen was 4609. Today I have 14 mature follicles out of 29 and my estrogen is 5750!!! I get to trigger tonight and ER is on Friday!!! The wait from the extra stimming days has been awful!


----------



## PinkPeony

Yes! You made it to trigger! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Strawberry13

Mrs t yay finally!!!


----------



## baby.wish

Jlh1980 said:


> Babywish I just read your story and I wanted to tell you that my first hcg was 19 which was drawn 11 days after my iui!

This gives me hope! So did it double two days later?


----------



## baby.wish

Pink how are you feeling, taking it easy??

Mrs. T so happy for you, Finally! 

Sending you both positive vibes

Strawberry any updates??


----------



## Maverick007

MrsT - awesome news!! Wishing you the best.


----------



## Jlh1980

Yes I think the second one was 47, which was 48 hours later! I'll pray for you!!!


----------



## PinkPeony

baby.wish said:


> Pink how are you feeling, taking it easy??
> 
> Mrs. T so happy for you, Finally!
> 
> Sending you both positive vibes
> 
> Strawberry any updates??

Feeling totally normal lol! I'm dying to feel something but I know that's not how it goes. Been taking it really yesterday and today. My DH texted me today "omg you're PUPO!" Lol! I died.


----------



## Mrs. T

Your DH is so cute! Keep us posted on symptoms! :)


----------



## Maverick007

ha! pink that's hilarious. i told my DH about the term 'pupo' and he looked at me like i was on crack!


----------



## StayHopeful

Baby.wish, I'm really hopeful that your numbers will double. That's the important thing! I know the waiting is awful and we're all here for you. I'm so sorry you're having to go through this.

Woohoo, Mrs. T! :happydance: Good luck with ER!


----------



## Maverick007

just thinking of you babywish, praying hard that you will get some good news today. 

hope everyone else who is in the 2ww is doing well...

strawberry, did you have your ivf class yet? when is your estimated start date?


----------



## Strawberry13

Hey! Yes, had the IVF class today... holy moly lots of information! I'm feeling a little bit all over the place right now, I'm sure everyone here can relate! I'm totally not worried about mixing or the subQ injections, but the intramuscular ones (HCG plus at my clinic they make everyone do injectable progesterone, no suppositories) freak the crap out of me. But we'll get used to it. The other thing that's freaking me out is how soon everything is. Basically I get my period prob next Thurs or Fri, then I start with the stims on day 2, add in ganerelix and menopur about a week later, and my retrieval could be as early as Sept 17th! It's so soon which is exciting yet a little insane. 

Mav how are you feeling? Scan in less than a week, are you psyched??


----------



## Maverick007

Strawberry13 said:


> Hey! Yes, had the IVF class today... holy moly lots of information! I'm feeling a little bit all over the place right now, I'm sure everyone here can relate! I'm totally not worried about mixing or the subQ injections, but the intramuscular ones (HCG plus at my clinic they make everyone do injectable progesterone, no suppositories) freak the crap out of me. But we'll get used to it. The other thing that's freaking me out is how soon everything is. Basically I get my period prob next Thurs or Fri, then I start with the stims on day 2, add in ganerelix and menopur about a week later, and my retrieval could be as early as Sept 17th! It's so soon which is exciting yet a little insane.
> 
> Mav how are you feeling? Scan in less than a week, are you psyched??


That's so awesome! I know it feels so overwhelming too...I just had to switch over to the progesterone shots from the Crinone gel, and I was honestly terrified. The needle is bigger, it's going into a muscle, etc. It is not comfortable, but it's not nearly as bad as what you anticipate it will be. What helped me was having the nurse draw in marker on my hips where the shots should go, and having DH administer them with a quick jab, otherwise if you push them in slowly, it hurts more plus bruises more. All in all, it sucks and you will feel the bruises for days, but the pain is nowhere near what I was thinking it would be!! You will have lots of people rooting for you and ready to give advice or lend an ear if you need it. :) 

Overall, I'm feeling okay...I had the first waves of nausea/queasiness yesterday, but nothing serious. Still having light cramping all the time, headaches, and just recently, serious moodiness... I wasn't even up to my floor yet at work today before I was on the verge of slapping two separate people - who I normally really like! And yes I am so psyched and anxious about the u/s, it can't come soon enough!


----------



## Strawberry13

Oh well that's good to know! Did your hubby have any problems with the hcg intramuscular one? I'm so scared we're gonna screw that up and it's the most important one! 

Glad you're still feeling good... Some moodiness isn't so bad :)


----------



## Maverick007

Strawberry13 said:
 

> Oh well that's good to know! Did your hubby have any problems with the hcg intramuscular one? I'm so scared we're gonna screw that up and it's the most important one!
> 
> Glad you're still feeling good... Some moodiness isn't so bad :)

I did Ovidrel which is subcutaneous so I am no help with that one. I have actually watched a couple YouTube videos strangely enough that have helped, just to see how someone else does it before taking the plunge.


----------



## PinkPeony

By the end you're so used to needles it won't seem as intimidating.


----------



## StayHopeful

O:)O:)Mav I love your ticker. I had quite a bit of cramping at the beginning too but it went away around 6 weeks.


----------



## Mrs. T

Had my egg retrieval today!!! They got 12. I am not gonna lie, it was the most painful experience of my life and I am so glad it's over. I am resting now and very groggy. I will update with a fertilized # tomorrow.


----------



## Maverick007

Mrs. T said:


> Had my egg retrieval today!!! They got 12. I am not gonna lie, it was the most painful experience of my life and I am so glad it's over. I am resting now and very groggy. I will update with a fertilized # tomorrow.

great news mrsT! i was just wondering this morning how it went for you! i'm sorry it was so painful...did they put you under?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Mrs T...sorry to hear it was painful. but great news on the number retrieved! 

Anyone else close to ER?

AFM...I'm 11dpo and 13dp trigger. ...my boobs are still tender and fuller and nipples still sore. 

Bloodwork is tomorrow morning. 

I'm worried that the trigger is still around and causing the boob symptoms. 

Anyone have any trigger symptoms?!


----------



## baby.wish

Hey Guys,

Strawberry the meds seem intimidating at first but like everyone says you get sooo used to them and feel like a pro by the end of it.

Maverick soo happy pregnancy is progressing nicely for you :thumbup:

Mrs. T wooooohooo 12 is a great number! Now just rest up

So my second Beta came back at 45 yesterday. Although it doubled they are still concerned as thats quite low. So i'll have another beta tomorrow hoping it goes up. This is sooooo hard :(

I know all of you prayed for me the other day, I need to ask the same favour of you again today. Thanks for the support!


----------



## baby.wish

Breaking Dawn said:


> Mrs T...sorry to hear it was painful. but great news on the number retrieved!
> 
> Anyone else close to ER?
> 
> AFM...I'm 11dpo and 13dp trigger. ...my boobs are still tender and fuller and nipples still sore.
> 
> Bloodwork is tomorrow morning.
> 
> I'm worried that the trigger is still around and causing the boob symptoms.
> 
> Anyone have any trigger symptoms?!

Good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## Maverick007

baby.wish said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Strawberry the meds seem intimidating at first but like everyone says you get sooo used to them and feel like a pro by the end of it.
> 
> Maverick soo happy pregnancy is progressing nicely for you :thumbup:
> 
> Mrs. T wooooohooo 12 is a great number! Now just rest up
> 
> So my second Beta came back at 45 yesterday. Although it doubled they are still concerned as thats quite low. So i'll have another beta tomorrow hoping it goes up. This is sooooo hard :(
> 
> I know all of you prayed for me the other day, I need to ask the same favour of you again today. Thanks for the support!

Ahh! I'm so glad you wrote. I've been worrying sick! I feel like 45 is a really decent number. I was praying for at least 40, so it's more than doubled, technically...I know you're not out of the woods, but I will definitely keep praying!


----------



## PinkPeony

I'm so glad to hear that Babyme!! I'm sure it'll keep rising like it's supposed to but I'll continue to send out good vibes to you for the next one.

Wow MrsT - 12 is awesome!! Sorry to hear it was painful! Didn't they give you the good drugs? Mine started to wear off part way through and I had to ask for more. After that I was fine. 

Breaking Dawn - I don't really notice any symptoms from the trigger and if I do it's not any later than say 48 hours after. Should be mostly out of your system now. Wishing you lot's of luck for your beta!!! :dust:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Baby wish... so glad to hear about the number!! I will keep thinking of you!!! That number will go up again :)

Pink...i had breasts symptoms soon after my iui so a couple days after trigger. and they have stuck around still.


----------



## Maverick007

Breaking Dawn said:


> Mrs T...sorry to hear it was painful. but great news on the number retrieved!
> 
> Anyone else close to ER?
> 
> AFM...I'm 11dpo and 13dp trigger. ...my boobs are still tender and fuller and nipples still sore.
> 
> Bloodwork is tomorrow morning.
> 
> I'm worried that the trigger is still around and causing the boob symptoms.
> 
> Anyone have any trigger symptoms?!

I never had trigger symptoms, but I am hoping for the best result tomorrow!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks Mav.

I'm really praying this is it..*nervously biting my nails*


----------



## Mrs. T

Maerick007, no they didn't put me under! I wish! I had drugs given through IV and a face mask. They were shocked at my pain. They said it normally doesn't hurt that much.

PinkPeony, they apparently gave me a lot of drugs. It made me very groggy but in no way stopped the pain down there!


----------



## Maverick007

Mrs. T said:


> Maerick007, no they didn't put me under! I wish! I had drugs given through IV and a face mask. They were shocked at my pain. They said it normally doesn't hurt that much.
> 
> PinkPeony, they apparently gave me a lot of drugs. It made me very groggy but in no way stooped the pain down there!

Jeez! I can't imagine! I was completely sedated so the last thing I remember is the IV drug being administered and then I woke up about an hour after surgery. I don't think I would've liked to have been aware of what was happening.

Hope you start feeling better very soon!


----------



## Strawberry13

Ugh mrs t I don't know why they wouldn't have put you under! That's crazy. But I'm glad it's over and you're feeling better. Awesome that you got such a great # of eggs &#128077;

Baby wish girl I'm so sorry you have had such a stressful couple of days. I will pray that your beta continues to increase these next few days. Holding out lots of hope for you. 

Breaking dawn hope this last iui will do it for you! Keep us posted, you're testing tomorrow?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Strawberry...latest I will test is tomorrow and I'm having bloodwork tmrw. most likely test tonite!


----------



## PinkPeony

Yikes! I didn't even have the gas just the stuff thru the IV. Mav I thought the same thing, but whatever they put in that IV makes everything aaaallllriiiiiiiiight. I was pretty nervous till that kicked in. I was able to watch them aspirate the follicles on the u/s screen. Crazy eh


----------



## Maverick007

PinkPeony said:


> Yikes! I didn't even have the gas just the stuff thru the IV. Mav I thought the same thing, but whatever they put in that IV makes everything aaaallllriiiiiiiiight. I was pretty nervous till that kicked in. I was able to watch them aspirate the follicles on the u/s screen. Crazy eh

Hmm...that's kind of interesting, you and MrsT are both from Canada right? I wonder if there's a difference in how they do it in Canada vs. U.S. or it just varies between clinics. This is the first time I've heard of someone being alert throughout the procedure.


----------



## PinkPeony

We actually had our's done at the same clinic! Her clinic is in the same building as mine and my doc uses their prcedure room and lab. Funny eh! But yeah I'm not sure if that's standard practice in Canada. We're pretty tough up here! ;)


----------



## Mrs. T

baby.wish I am sooo happy for you! I am saying another prayer. :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hello ladies, 

So I tested on an FRER and its negative.

So I guess no trigger but also no bfp:(. 11dpo.


----------



## Mrs. T

Breaking Dawn, :hugs:


----------



## PinkPeony

Sorry about the BFN Breaking Dawn. :hugs: hopefully it's still too early for HPT.


----------



## StayHopeful

Baby.wish, sending prayers your way! That's really positive news about your beta. Good luck tomorrow!

Mrs. T, 12 is awesome! So sorry it was painful. Mine was like Mav's, I was completely out. The good news is that ET isn't painful at all.

Breaking Dawn, fx that its just too early and that you get good news tomorrow!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks ladies.....


----------



## Mrs. T

So I got my fertilization report. 11 out of the 12 were mature and only 3 fertilized. I am really trying to stay positive.


----------



## StayHopeful

Remember mrs. T, it only takes one! Hang in there. 3 isn't bad.


----------



## Bma11

It only takes one!!! :) I really wish that would take your worried away. But it really does happen, and I don't want to speak for anyone but I'm sure sashimimimi will get on the thread soon and tell you her experience with her embryos. :) 

Rooting for you and those embryos :)


----------



## PinkPeony

:hugs: Mrs T! I thought of Sahimimi too. Lot's of ladies get a BFP after having 3 embies and less. You just need one. Sending out good vibes to your 3 embabies. Hope they keep rockin and rollin. The Lifequest lab is excellent, they're in very good hands.
Are you shooting for a 3 day or 5 day transfer?


----------



## PinkPeony

Can I ask the IVF ladies something? I'm 4dp5dt today. I feel like the ovary discomfort has lessened a lot. I keep hearing it gets worse if you are preg. Do you recall when your bloating and discomfort started to go away? Starting to worry this hasn't worked bc I feel pretty normal. :wacko:


----------



## SashimiMimi

Mrs T I had 15 eggs retrieved and only 3 fertilized. I was devestated and cried for about 8 hours straight when I got the report. I was so bummed I probably wouldn't have any up freeze and was terrified none of the eggs would make it to transfer. Well 2 of the 3 died leaving me with only 1. And now that 1 embryo who made it is my 3 month old son. It really isn't about quantity but quality. I've probably told this story on here 100 times but I can totally relate to how shocking it is when you have all these eggs and only a couple fertilize. My doctor told me that it was the first time we ever had sperm egg interaction and that was good!! He said those 15 eggs represented 15 cycles, and since we had trouble conceiving on our own it made sense that not all 15 would fertilize. 

Stay positive! You have embryos and like we have all said in here it onl takes 1 to make a baby!!! Xoxox


----------



## Bma11

Pink peony- just wanted to say I am of no help to your question. But didnt want you to think I wasn't replying :blush: since my estrogen was too high I did ER and then froze all embryos and did a FET. 

But I believe everyone is different in how they experience things so I wouldn't worry just yet. <3


----------



## SashimiMimi

Pink I felt nothing! I felt 100% normal during the TWW and was certain it hadn't worked. I didn't have any post transfer bloating or ovary pain and not a single BFP symptom. When is your beta?


----------



## PinkPeony

That's very reassuring Sashimi. I'm just having a 2WW freak out day. I'm back in my skinny jeans today - ok they don't exactly fit like a dream right now but they're on. But yeah - my doc said it's unlikely I'll get OHSS... It's just kind of weird when the bloating and soreness goes away and it's like the whole thing never happened. My beta isn't till Sept 10th. :dohh: this is going to be a long wait.


----------



## Maverick007

Breaking Dawn, I'm sorry about the hpt coming up negative...praying for the blood test still coming through for you. 

MrsT, I agree with everyone here. It's so hard to get that news, but if those 3 stay strong, or even 1 or 2 of them stay strong, that's still a great outcome. I really hope that will happen and you finally get your long awaited bfp.

Pink, I did not get much if any OHSS symptoms- no real bloating, very little ovary pain...I actually had more ovary pain on my 4th IUI w/ 3 mature follies than I did w/ my IVF! I still don't understand that, but I did...so basically, other than some very faint AF type cramping, I felt completely normal, no ovary pain, nothing. And you may or may not recall, but I felt totally negative about my cycle and was sure AF was on her way. I think it's normal to start having those doubts creep in. I'm sooo hopeful this works for you!! We have all been through enough waiting and struggle. 

babywish, how are you doing?


----------



## SashimiMimi

Pink my beta was on sept 10 of last year! I think it's going to be your lucky day. :) also enjoy those skinny jeans while you can. After you're pregnant it will be a long time until you can wear them again! And remember BFP symptoms are so individual that there is no right or wrong way to feel. 

I'm really excited for the BFPs that are about to come in here and the ones that recently came. I think infertility makes us turn out to be more patient and loving moms because these babies are so wanted. :)


----------



## SashimiMimi

Baby Wish. I think it's awesome your numbers doubled. I know you feel like you're in limbo but just keep focusing and believing in that baby in there. I've been praying for you!


----------



## Mrs. T

Thanks everyone. Very reassuring. I needed that. :)

PinkPeony so far they are shooting for a 5dt on Wednesday but who knows if they change their minds. I will keep you posted.


----------



## StayHopeful

Pink I had quite a few OHSS symptoms but they faded away after ER and never came back, and my beta numbers were high. Everybody's different, it's so hard to try to figure out "normal" symptoms! I definitely had my share of negative moments too. Hang in there!


----------



## PinkPeony

Thank you so much you guys. Totally reassuring. Sashimi that's crazy your beta was on Sept 10 too! Very auspicious! I love it!!! 
Stayhopeful - that really puts me at ease actually. I know you had quite a lot of follicles so if anyone would be having OHSS effects I would expect you to. That's great they went away for you for good.


----------



## Mrs. T

I just heard from my clinic and all 3 embabies are doing well. :)


----------



## PinkPeony

Yay!!! :happydance: it's a nerve racking wait to hear the status eh? Everytime the phone rang my heart would jump.


----------



## Strawberry13

Awesome mrs t!! Glad to hear they're all still growing. Try as hard as you can to relax these next few days. Hoping for an uneventful 5 day transfer!

Pink hope your little guys are making themselves at home in there :) 

Baby wish how are you doing girl? Any news? Been praying for you... 

Breaking dawn sorry about the bfn and really hoping it was just too early.


----------



## baby.wish

Hi Ladies hows everyone doing?? 

Mrs. T don't worry so much about the number I know easier said then done. Three is still three! Quality is more important.

Pink hang in there I believe the two week wait feels like two years and you analyze every single symptom.

As for me my beta number yesterday came back at 95. So although the numbers are still doubling they are still concerned as they are low. They want me to go in for an early ultrasound on Sept 13th. Its called a viability ultrasound to see if there is actually a sac or embryo in my uterus :(

Sometimes women have something called a blighted ovum where your placenta keeps growing therefore your HCG numbers will keep doubling however there is nothing inside the placenta. They just want to make sure. So i'm in limbo again! im just so stressed out about all of this and don't know how I will get through the next little while. Its so sad cuz I can't even be excited being pregnant as they are not sure if i'm actually pregnant! Man im tired


----------



## SashimiMimi

Oh baby wish I'm so sorry you are going through this! There is nothing I can say to make you feel better but please know there are a lot of women praying for you and thinking of you. This feeling of limbo is the worst and I'm sure you feel stuck. Can't get excited and can't get upset. Well I'm keeping optimistic that its a growing baby in there. Big hugs to you and I hope you and OH are finding ways to distract yourselves and support each other.


----------



## Maverick007

babywish, i am so sorry to hear you have to wait longer to find out what's happening. i for one will absolutely keep praying for you. i know this has to be so frustrating for you both. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. T

baby.wish :hugs:


----------



## Strawberry13

Oh baby wish I'm so sorry you have to keep waiting. I would say that getting a doubling beta is a great sign but the doctors need to make sure they're covering all bases I'm sure. I'm hoping and praying your little one is doing just fine in there just taking a little longer to settle in. Hang in there. Xo


----------



## PinkPeony

Ugh after all we go through with these treatments sometimes it's like nothing can just be simple and easy. The doctors are probably being extra cautious but that seriously sucks. :hug:


----------



## StayHopeful

:hugs: baby.wish, I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. You'll be in my prayers!


----------



## Bma11

Baby wish- wishing you all the best. I still feel very hopeful for you. :hugs:


----------



## dovkav123

Hello,
Can I ask a question? 
I got BFN this morning and I am 12dpo and IUI.
My temps are down for 2 days. They should be up, because the hormone?!?
When should I quit progesterone pills?
What was your experience?
Thank you!
:dust:


----------



## Mrs. T

Sorry dovkav123 but don't stop progesterone until you confirm with a beta. I have never temped so I have no advice about that. I hope your beta proves your hpt wrong. :hugs:


----------



## Strawberry13

Dovkak when did your doctor tell you to stop the progesterone? When I was doing iuis mine used to let me go off after a negative beta test. 

Temps are weird sometimes, I found them helpful in general to see where I was in my cycle but they weren't always accurate compared to ultrasounds and bloodwork. My doctors always discouraged me from using them.


----------



## Jlh1980

Babywish I have to say I am a little confused, because my betas were very similar and our doctor did not express any concern. There is such a wide range for betas and to me yours seem on target. The only thing that was different is probably the timeline since I had iui and you had ivf. I really hope all this worry is for nothing, my numbers were the same and I am currently entering my third trimester with a healthy baby boy! I know another girl that had a chemical but hers did not double on the 3rd beta and yours has so you have every reason to stay positive! We are all terrified on some level especially during our first trimester so you are not alone, however I realize having your doctors express any concern at all is torture. Keep believing and we wil all be sending positive thoughts your way!!!


----------



## Mrs. T

My clinic called and updated me on the status of my day 3 embies. There were three originally but one arrested overnight last night. I still have two and I think the nurse said they are nine cell and doing well. I don't know why I didn't get a 3dt since I only have a couple of them but I am doing a 5dt (Wednesday) which can't come fast enough


----------



## Maverick007

Mrs. T said:


> My clinic called and updated me on the status of my day 3 embies. There were three originally but one arrested overnight last night. I still have two and I think the nurse said they are nine cell and doing well. I don't know why I didn't get a 3dt since I only have a couple of them but I am doing a 5dt (Wednesday) which can't come fast enough

mrsT, I'm really sorry to hear about the one embryo not making it, but i am hoping and praying the other 2 stay strong!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies..,

We are starting IVF this cycle after 5 failed IUIs and 4 BD only cycles.

It was a tough decision but I was told go with my gut and I feel this is right.

CD1 today and very nervous for this journey.


----------



## Mrs. T

Good luck Breaking Dawn! :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Good luck, Breaking Dawn! I know how hard of a decision it was for me to move on to IVF, but in the end it was worth it.

Mrs. T, thinking about you and those embryos!


----------



## Strawberry13

Mrs t praying for those 2 embryos! Only a few more days till transfer. 

Breaking dawn sorry AF showed. There are a few of us starting soon so you will have lots of support. Take your time with your decision on timing, ect. It's an important one.


----------



## Strawberry13

Quick question for everyone- what types of lifestyle changes did you make for ivf? Did you give up all alcohol, caffeine, and sex? My clinic has a very different approach than others... They said I can feel free to drink as long as I don't get too drunk that I forget the injections. They actually encourage a drink the night of transfer. And they only prohibit sex after the ER. 

What are your thoughts? I think I'm going to only drink if I'm really stressed that particular day and limit to just one, same for caffeine, I normally don't drink a lot of it but can one small cup in the morning be bad? Also planning on lots if protein and water starting now.


----------



## Maverick007

Strawberry13 said:


> Quick question for everyone- what types of lifestyle changes did you make for ivf? Did you give up all alcohol, caffeine, and sex? My clinic has a very different approach than others... They said I can feel free to drink as long as I don't get too drunk that I forget the injections. They actually encourage a drink the night of transfer. And they only prohibit sex after the ER.
> 
> What are your thoughts? I think I'm going to only drink if I'm really stressed that particular day and limit to just one, same for caffeine, I normally don't drink a lot of it but can one small cup in the morning be bad? Also planning on lots if protein and water starting now.

I didn't really drink during stims, but I don't normally drink anyway so it wasn't really a change. I had a few drinks during the period between ER and ET though.

I tried to give up caffeine but decided to just drink it in moderation so I have a 6 oz cup in the morning and that's it. Very rarely will I have something else that has caffeine, like soda or tea. 

My dr said no sex after ET and I believe that rule is still holding for me because they haven't said it's OK yet - so I'm going to ask at u/s tomorrow what the deal is with that. Seems like a silly one to me, but I've tried to comply. :) 

I didn't really do anything else different, just tried to eat healthfully and not put a bunch of garbage in my system but I didn't really make a major lifestyle change.

Oh, one other one, they said no swimming, esp. in lakes, ocean, etc. b/c of bacteria risk.


----------



## PinkPeony

Ok so much to catch up on....


Mrs T sorry about your embryo. 9 cells on day 3 is great though. I'm sure they thought it best to wait till day 5 bc they're such high quality. Are you hoping to put back one or 2?

Breaking Dawn - sorry your last IUI didn't work out. I think I haven't seen any IUI's work for someone on this thread. :dohh: you have lots of us here now that have been through it so you can benefit from our experiences.

Strawberry - I have cut way back on caffeine and drinking during IVF. I still drank coffee and had some drinks during stimming and between ER and ET but both in moderation. Then after ET my clinic gave me a pile of restrictions. No alcohol, no caffeine, no sex, no orgasms (!), no heavy lifting, no exercise involving bouncing. So I have managed to avoid all these things so far. From what I understand, all of these have more to do with mitigating OHSS symptoms and the potential of twisting one's ovaries. Other than that, I've been eating really healthy, lot's of veggies and protein, drinking lots of water. I like your clinic's attitude! It definitely will help make things less stressful.


----------



## Mrs. T

We're putting in 2 providing they make it. LifeQuest just called and said my transfer is at 1:15pm tomorrow. I asked how the embies are doing but apparently they don't assess them on day 4 so they don't know. Ugh!!! One more day of torture!!! She said when they check them tomorrow morning they will call me if anything is wrong.


----------



## baby.wish

Good luck Mrs. T I hope everything goes smoothly for you tomorrow, then REST!
Breaking dawn sorry to hear of AF but glad you are taking the next step, its a hard decision but it definately gives you the best odds.
Strawberry where are you at in the procedure?? Have you started??

Can I ask you guys a general question, how do you tell how far along you are? What is considered day 1? Days stims start?


----------



## Strawberry13

Thanks pink and mav for your advice! I think I will follow the everything in moderation rule also. 

Mrs t it's only one day away! Hoping that they're both still very healthy tomorrow.


----------



## Maverick007

baby.wish said:


> Good luck Mrs. T I hope everything goes smoothly for you tomorrow, then REST!
> Breaking dawn sorry to hear of AF but glad you are taking the next step, its a hard decision but it definately gives you the best odds.
> Strawberry where are you at in the procedure?? Have you started??
> 
> Can I ask you guys a general question, how do you tell how far along you are? What is considered day 1? Days stims start?

babywish, i used an online calculator, i'm going to try to post a link here but if it doesn't work, search google for 'ivf due date calculator'. The site IVF connections has one that tells you what week you are and other info, very useful.

https://www.ivfconnections.com/foru...-Transfer-Retrieval-Ovulation-or-Insemination


----------



## Strawberry13

When's your dd maverick??

Baby wish are you going for any other betas or appointments before your sono in a few weeks??


----------



## Maverick007

Estimated to be April 25, 5 days after me and my dad's bday, wouldn't that be cool if he/she were a little bit early. :)


----------



## Bma11

Strawberry13 said:


> Quick question for everyone- what types of lifestyle changes did you make for ivf? Did you give up all alcohol, caffeine, and sex? My clinic has a very different approach than others... They said I can feel free to drink as long as I don't get too drunk that I forget the injections. They actually encourage a drink the night of transfer. And they only prohibit sex after the ER.
> 
> What are your thoughts? I think I'm going to only drink if I'm really stressed that particular day and limit to just one, same for caffeine, I normally don't drink a lot of it but can one small cup in the morning be bad? Also planning on lots if protein and water starting now.


Strawberry- my clinic said no alcohol during stimming as it can affect the quality of the embryos. The said I could have a cup of coffee. 

I, however, quit caffeine, no drinking and no sex once it became uncomfortable... Trust me it will :/ the ultrasound wand was bad enough. 
I just wanted the best possible outcome and whether eliminating that stuff did anything, I will never know but I don't think I would have been able to live with myself if it didnt work and I had went against my clinics rules. 
I would think havin a few drink after ER and before ET would be okay. 
Do what you feel is right and just make sure you do what the clinic says

My clinic gave me a Valium the day of ET to relax my uterus. Will yours be doings the same?


----------



## Bma11

Strawberry- these were the recommendations from my fertility clinic

Sexual Intercourse: In general, there are no restrictions on intercourse during your stimulation cycle. You will be asked however, to refrain from intercourse for 2 days prior to egg retrieval and until the pregnancy test. If the pregnancy test is positive, nothing is to be inserted vaginally (i.e. intercourse) until a fetal heartbeat is seen.

Smoking: The detrimental effects of smoking on general health are well established (e.g., heart disease, cancer, and chronic lung disease). Smoking also impacts reproductive health. If you smoke, we feel strongly that for general and reproductive health concerns, you must stop. If you are unable to stop smoking on your own, then you should contact your primary care physician to enroll in a smoking cessation program.

Alcohol: Alcohol should be avoided starting from the time of ovarian stimulation. Although the mechanism of action is unknown, alcohol can interfere with fertility.
Recreational Drug Use: The use of recreational drugs is absolutely contraindicated. Furthermore, the use of intravenous drugs increases the risk of acquiring an HIV and hepatitis infection.

Medication Use: All over the counter medications and non-fertility medications that have been prescribed should be discussed with your physician. Herbal remedies should be completely avoided since their effects on fertility are unknown. Aspirin, Motrin and similar products (i.e. Motrin, Advil, Anaprox, Aleve, Bayer, Nuprin, etc.) should be avoided during treatment. Tylenol or Extra Strength Tylenol is a suitable alternative. Should you need any other type of medication for minor illnesses, please call our office for recommendations.

Exercise: The benefits of exercise on general health and mental well-being are well established. As your ovaries are stimulated you may experience abdominal discomfort with vigorous exercise. If you begin to experience these symptoms, reduce your exercise intensity. Following the embryo transfer, you will be on strict bed rest (allowed to bathroom only) for 3 days. The IVF protocol sheet explains requirements in greater detail. 

Nutrition: Our general health is influenced by what we eat, how much we eat, and how much energy we expend with activity and exercise. In addition, our nutritional state can impact reproductive health. As a general recommendation, women are encouraged to maintain a balanced diet of fruits, vegetables, breads, meats and dairy products. Foods with high content of fats and oils should be used at a minimum. In addition to a balanced diet, caloric intake should be limited to maintain a normal body weight. All women planning for pregnancy should take prenatal vitamins regularly.


----------



## Bma11

Baby wish CD1 is the first day of your period.


----------



## Strawberry13

Ohhh thanks for the info! That's really helpful. I'm definitely not planning on drinking much alcohol or caffeine, only a little in moderation when I'm craving it. I don't think my clinic gives Valium but maybe I'll be surprised w the good stuff. :)


----------



## Maverick007

good luck tomorrow mrsT! we'll be thinking of you. get lots of rest and relaxation for the next couple days. :)


----------



## baby.wish

Strawberry13 said:


> When's your dd maverick??
> 
> Baby wish are you going for any other betas or appointments before your sono in a few weeks??

Hi Strawberry unfortunately not. I'm told doing more betas will not help them determine what is going on. I will have one more blood test but this is the day before my ultrasound and only done so they can make sure that i'm above a certain HCG number so that they can actually see something on the ultrasound. I have all my fingers and toes crossed this pregnancy is viable. Thanks for all the support


----------



## StayHopeful

Strawberry, I went along the same lines as Bma. I wanted to do everything I could to give IVF the best chance. I avoided alcohol and caffeine once I started stims (though I forgot that chocolate has caffeine so I ate that) and ended up avoiding sex too because it got uncomfortable very quickly. By the time AF after my bcp was done, bd was not an option. I didn't worry too much about diet and didn't exercise during stims but did walk for a while every day after ET.

Mav, I got the go-ahead for bd after my 1st ultrasound. Still haven't though because I've been too sick. Good luck tomorrow!

Baby wish thinking about you! :hugs:


----------



## SashimiMimi

Baby Wish: I have all my fingers and toes crossed too. But I agree with JLH, your numbers are doubling and also at my clinic they didn't seem concerned by lower levels... Just wanted to see them rising.

At 20 weeks my anatomy scan showed a potential hole in my baby's heart. I was devastated. All those months of infertility, failed iuis and going through IVF and the thought of something wrong with his little heart terrified me. They made me wait 5 days to see a specialist and I was literally worried sick! Well it turned out to he nothing. Just a shadow on the scan. So while its hard not to worry the moral here is not to worry until you know for sure that something is wrong. Right now you have a BFP with doubling numbers and chances are by this tube next year you will be holding a baby in your arms. 

Good luck! Lots of positivity being sent your way!


----------



## PinkPeony

Good luck tomorrow Mrs T!!!!


----------



## Mrs. T

How are you feeling PinkPeony?


----------



## Jlh1980

Babywish I would ask if the clinic could continue to do Bhcg every 48 hours, at least that way you will have some comfort in knowing if it is doubling or not. I know my clinic did them up until I was 8 weeks. I just can't imagine waiting to have that us and not having anything in between then. Still sending positive thoughts your way that all this worry is for nothing!!!!


----------



## Strawberry13

Mrs t thinking and praying for you today.


----------



## PinkPeony

Mrs. T said:


> How are you feeling PinkPeony?

Pretty normal! Ugh. Occassionally I think maybe there's a twinge here or there but it could seriously be in my head. I'm dying to test but I'm going to wait till after the weekend. 

Hope all goes well for you today. :flower:


----------



## baby.wish

Thanks for all the support ladies.

JLH they won't send me for anymore betas, they said that sometimes the HCG can keep doubling however it could be something called a blighted ovum? Where the placenta grows therefore the numbers rise but there is nothing inside? I asked them to send me for another beta but no luck. I also started spotting few days ago so i guess thats not a good sign... its one thing after another for me.:growlmad:

Maverick how did the first u/s go?
Mrs. T how was the transfer?
Pink...fingers crossed


----------



## Maverick007

Pink, I can't wait for you to test!! Fingers are crossed the twinges are good signs!

Babywish, I will keep you in my prayers for sure. This waiting is so incredibly difficult.

MrsT, how did it go this morning? I hope you're feeling good. Did you decide to put one or two back? 

I had my u/s this morning and the news was very good. Measuring 6w5d which is right on track and heartbeat was 131bpm. When the dr said she saw a heart beating I started crying, which I didn't expect, so it was very emotional. DH was able to be there and he is really excited. We got a little cell phone video of the flickering heartbeat which is really cool. RE surprisingly said she was ready to release me to my OB already, which I find somewhat alarming but also just want to trust that her instincts are best. She said everything looked very good and normal so she didn't have any issues with releasing me.


----------



## Strawberry13

That's great news maverick! I would've cried too. So happy everything is going so well for you guys.


----------



## Maverick007

Strawberry13 said:


> That's great news maverick! I would've cried too. So happy everything is going so well for you guys.

Thank you!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies

I wanted to let you know that we are doing IVF.

I had CD3 appt today and I start gonal F tonight.

I think I read here that protein is really good to eat for egg development....is that right?


----------



## PinkPeony

Wow so soon Breaking Dawn! Exciting!!

Mav - that's so lovely!

Mrs T - thinking of you. Hope all is well. :hugs:

AFM - time for another freak out.... Bare with me. Started feeling VERY AF-like. This afternoon started having AF cramps. I keep checking if I have spotting but so far I don't but I don't usually have spotting while on progesterone. IDK you guys... I'm trying to stay positive but it just feels like any other cycle. :(


----------



## Maverick007

Pink, are the AF type cramps painful?


----------



## Mrs. T

Great news Maverick007 and Breaking Dawn!

PinkPeony, I understand that you feel scared but I think it sounds promising. Sounds like they're snuggling in there. :)

Well girls, transfer was great and I am officially PUPO!!! RE transferred two strong good quality embies (1 grade 4 which is the best and 1 grade 3) aaaannnd the one I was told had arrested on Monday did keep developing and is now a morula and if keeps developing overnight they are gonna freeze it! Wow! I was having panic attacks all morning thinking the clinic was gonna call and say they had all arrested but I ended up with more than I even thought I had left. RE said that the two he transferred look better quality than he usually sees. I am so happy!


----------



## PinkPeony

Kinda yeah. :( like I don't need a tylanol but it feels like the day before AF. I'm 8dp5dt today.


----------



## PinkPeony

Yay! Welcome to PUPOsanity! That's great news about your other lil trooper of an embryo!


----------



## Maverick007

mrsT, that's awesome news!! congrats on being PUPO!! and very good to hear about the possible frostie as well. :happydance:

Pink...I'm just thinking it's kinda early for AF right? IVF is confusing so I'm not even sure when AF would show...I had a lot of AF type pangs that were not what I would call 'painful' but they were uncomfortable enough to get my attention and make my face wrinkle up like 'ew that didn't feel great'. also very similar to what i would get the day before AF, like warning cramps...so i want to say don't count this thing as over yet!! i am actually still getting them every so often but every day.


----------



## Maverick007

p.s. i tested on 8dp5dt w/ an HPT...not trying to pressure you, just letting you know in case you were debating it!


----------



## PinkPeony

Yeah warning cramps is what I'd call it. I'm confused about when AF would come too. My cycles are pretty wacky and I think the drugs would throw everything off. I'm keeping my abdomen warm and they're sorta coming and going now.

As for HPT... I've resolved to wait till after the wknd bc I'm going to a cottage with some friends and I don't want to be a sad sack if it's a BFN.


----------



## Maverick007

PinkPeony said:


> Yeah warning cramps is what I'd call it. I'm confused about when AF would come too. My cycles are pretty wacky and I think the drugs would throw everything off. I'm keeping my abdomen warm and they're sorta coming and going now.
> 
> As for HPT... I've resolved to wait till after the wknd bc I'm going to a cottage with some friends and I don't want to be a sad sack if it's a BFN.

I totally get that. I'm really hoping this is it and not she-who-shall-not-be-mentioned! :af:


----------



## SashimiMimi

Mrs T: congrats! Great news!

Pink: I just checked my journal from last year and I also felt cramps around this time. I think cramps are a good sign! I even had some spotting which totally freaked me out. Sounds like everything is on track!


----------



## baby.wish

Pink what day post transfer do you they make you test your beta? Mine was done 9dp5dt


----------



## PinkPeony

Ugh 14dp5dt. They're trying to make their patients INSANE I think.


----------



## baby.wish

PinkPeony said:


> Ugh 14dp5dt. They're trying to make their patients INSANE I think.

Wow thats a long time to wait and here I thought 9 days post transfer was brutal. You are in Toronto right?


----------



## PinkPeony

Yup! Where are you?


----------



## Strawberry13

Ugh 14 days does sound like a terrible wait!! You have patience girl. I just keep hearing that so many girls get AF cramps during this time in ivf. I probably wouldn't believe it either but you have to trust that it really could be it! 

Mrs t amazing news so happy for you!!


----------



## baby.wish

PinkPeony said:


> Yup! Where are you?

Vancouver


----------



## Jlh1980

I'm sorry you are going through this Babywish.... When is your us?


----------



## StayHopeful

Maverick, great news about your ultrasound! Congratulations! :happydance:

Pink, my first beta was 14dp5dt too. It was torture! I ended up doing an hpt 9dp5dt because I just couldn't stand it. I definitely had some cramps too. Hang in there! Spotting can be normal during implantation too. With all of my IUIs, I never started AF until after I stopped the progesterone even though it was a bfn.

Mrs. T, hooray for a successful transfer and great news about your other embryo!

Baby.wish, hang in there! Thinking about you! :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ladies...I have an update for you.

This evening I got home around 7pm, plan was to eat and hang out with DH and then take gonal F (start of IVF). This morning I had picked up all the meds and ivf info.

So, we're having dinner and I'm feeling this uneasy feeling in my gut. And then it turns into me feeling blah, and down and before I know it I'm crying!!

DH and I spent 2 hrs talking about the past 9 months of fertility treatments AND now move to ivf. So, I got to the bottom of my feelings:
- I have been feeling like I can do ivf, but it's more like I must do ivf .
- i have put the pressure in myself that i MUST get pregnant NOW
- I realized that of course I want to be pregnant but not at the expense of my mental and physical health
- my whole life has been focused like a microscope on fertility, I live in 2 week increments
- I was feeling so uneasy bc I was moving to IVF because I felt that's what I MUST DO, jump right into it, not take a break, keep the pressure on myself, that if I just focus and keep going cycle after cycle after IUI and now ivf I will be pregnant. 
- BUT I'm not, and that's ok bc I've learned what did nt work for me, so when I'm physically and mentally ready for treatments I know then if IVF Is right for me bc I'm making the CHOICE to the that step and not on a runway train. 


After the convo and these realizations, I took a deep breath and SMILED for the first time since my BFN on Saturday. Because I'm happy where I am right now bc it's MY DECISION and not a decision that's fallen on my lap.

I hope you all understand what I mean, I feel sooo relieved and I know you were excited for my IVF journey and I thank you for your support. And I hope that will now be excited for my current journey of being healthy, exercising and enjoying sex with my husband.

IVF is not off the table, maybe it will be oct, nov...or January . 

It's just not right for me right now. :)


----------



## Mrs. T

I get what you mean. There were circumstances which made me want to postpone this round but felt pressure to go ahead with it. Good for you for making yourself happy and following your gut.


----------



## PinkPeony

I think that's a really good idea Breaking Dawn. I was a little surprised you were going to jump right into it like that. I gave myself a break from fertility stuff too before starting IVF. Partially I was forced bc of switching to a new clinic but then even when we could have started we decided to take a trip to help heal from all the failed IUI's and our thinking was when we get back we'll decide whether we'd start the next day 1 or not. 
I think after having repeated failed cycles it's important to take a break. When you're in the midst of it, it seems like a few months is like eons but in the larger scheme of things it's nothing and it will do wonders for your mental health. You need a chance to live like your regular self again without the shadow of fertility treatments over you.


----------



## Strawberry13

Breaking dawn I'm happy that you've come to the decision and you're at peace with it. In the grand scheme of things one or two months won't make a difference. For us, when we finally came to the conclusion that we likely wouldn't get pg w/o ivf, we still had several more months if treatments and waiting for appointments. But now we're finally there and the last month I've been more hopeful and excited than ever before so I'm glad we had those extra few months to come to terms with it. Hope you'll still hang around and give us updates :)


----------



## Bma11

Breaking dawn- everything happens for a reason!! And last night was no exception. I'm so glad you came to realizing that and when you are ready for ivf, you will be happy and positive and not down and upset.. You know? I think it's awesome. I gave myself a few months after my laparoscopy to try naturally and enjoy life. 

Please hang around and update :)


----------



## Maverick007

BreakingDawn, it's great that you were able to recognize that before you went through this process because it challenges you in so many ways. I can personally attest that my husband and I really struggled with the mood swings and emotional side of it. Taking time to get healthy and emotionally ready is never a bad idea. I wish you the best when you do decide to move forward. :hugs:


----------



## baby.wish

Jlh1980 said:


> I'm sorry you are going through this Babywish.... When is your us?

I go for a blood test Sept 12, us Sept 13. I am having such a hard time with it, i can't sleep well and then I wake up really early and find myself just staring at the ceiling. Its pure torture. Thanks for checking up on me. I'm really trying to be positive and realize its not in my control but sometimes easier said then done. Last night I tried to meditate and for the half hour I did it, it helped take my mind off things.:hugs:


----------



## Mrs. T

So the morula I had yesterday that they wanted to monitor and freeze today didn't make it. I am okay with that. It would have been nice but I am focused on the two in me right now.


----------



## baby.wish

Breaking Dawn said:


> Ladies...I have an update for you.
> 
> This evening I got home around 7pm, plan was to eat and hang out with DH and then take gonal F (start of IVF). This morning I had picked up all the meds and ivf info.
> 
> So, we're having dinner and I'm feeling this uneasy feeling in my gut. And then it turns into me feeling blah, and down and before I know it I'm crying!!
> 
> DH and I spent 2 hrs talking about the past 9 months of fertility treatments AND now move to ivf. So, I got to the bottom of my feelings:
> - I have been feeling like I can do ivf, but it's more like I must do ivf .
> - i have put the pressure in myself that i MUST get pregnant NOW
> - I realized that of course I want to be pregnant but not at the expense of my mental and physical health
> - my whole life has been focused like a microscope on fertility, I live in 2 week increments
> - I was feeling so uneasy bc I was moving to IVF because I felt that's what I MUST DO, jump right into it, not take a break, keep the pressure on myself, that if I just focus and keep going cycle after cycle after IUI and now ivf I will be pregnant.
> - BUT I'm not, and that's ok bc I've learned what did nt work for me, so when I'm physically and mentally ready for treatments I know then if IVF Is right for me bc I'm making the CHOICE to the that step and not on a runway train.
> 
> 
> After the convo and these realizations, I took a deep breath and SMILED for the first time since my BFN on Saturday. Because I'm happy where I am right now bc it's MY DECISION and not a decision that's fallen on my lap.
> 
> I hope you all understand what I mean, I feel sooo relieved and I know you were excited for my IVF journey and I thank you for your support. And I hope that will now be excited for my current journey of being healthy, exercising and enjoying sex with my husband.
> 
> IVF is not off the table, maybe it will be oct, nov...or January .
> 
> It's just not right for me right now. :)

Breaking Dawn I am so proud of you. You were able to articulate what many of us have felt before or are feeling right now. I am just like you I take on so much stress to become pregnant NOW so I completely understand. Fertility sometimes takes over all aspects of your life and I agree the pressure can get so intense that your mental and physical health suffers. I aplaud you on your decision to look after yourself right now and then when YOU are ready you will take on IVF if required. Who knows you may not even need it! Good for you and we are all here to support you no matter what.


----------



## Mrs. T

baby.wish, I'm sorry your tests are so far away. :hugs:


----------



## Chris_25

PinkPeony said:


> Ugh 14dp5dt. They're trying to make their patients INSANE I think.



I know it's so hard to believe that the AF cramps can't be AF, but so many women do get that. I am praying for you! :hugs:


----------



## Chris_25

Mrs. T said:


> Great news Maverick007 and Breaking Dawn!
> 
> PinkPeony, I understand that you feel scared but I think it sounds promising. Sounds like they're snuggling in there. :)
> 
> Well girls, transfer was great and I am officially PUPO!!! RE transferred two strong good quality embies (1 grade 4 which is the best and 1 grade 3) aaaannnd the one I was told had arrested on Monday did keep developing and is now a morula and if keeps developing overnight they are gonna freeze it! Wow! I was having panic attacks all morning thinking the clinic was gonna call and say they had all arrested but I ended up with more than I even thought I had left. RE said that the two he transferred look better quality than he usually sees. I am so happy!


Good luck so happy to hear!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Mrs T, Pink, Mav, NMA, baby wish 

Thanks so much for your support.

I am feeling SO much better I can't believe it...the truth does set you free...lol.

I was putting so much pressure on myself that I was not being true to how I was feeling.


----------



## Chris_25

Breaking Dawn said:


> Mrs T, Pink, Mav, NMA, baby wish
> 
> Thanks so much for your support.
> 
> I am feeling SO much better I can't believe it...the truth does set you free...lol.
> 
> I was putting so much pressure on myself that I was not being true to how I was feeling.

I'm so glad you are in a much happier place. Take your time and when you are ready, do it! I completely wasn't ready last year and just the word IVF scared the crap out of me when the doctor mentioned it. It still scares me to death, but I am ready to do this. 
We are all here for you if and when you do decide to go on with IVF. That's if you need to. 
I am doing BC pills this month and I feel such at peace knowing i'm not trying this month. Although, I am going to be on lots of medications, but still.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Chris...goodluck hun! 
I'm excited for you...and i am so happy to be where I am right now.

I'll be here stalking your ivf cycle!


----------



## Bma11

Chris- how exciting!! :) FX for you


----------



## Chris_25

Thank you girls! :hugs:


----------



## Maverick007

Best of luck, Chris!! :dust:


----------



## StayHopeful

Breaking Dawn, so glad that you were able to come to that realization. I know that it was hard for me initially to take a break before IVF (our reasons were mainly financial) but it ended up being so good for both DH and I mentally. We will be here to support you while you take some time and if it comes to IVF, we'll be here during that too!

Chris, good luck with your IVF cycle!


----------



## Strawberry13

So AF arrived this morning, which means I go in for sono and bw tomorrow morning and if all is ok I start follistim tomorrow night.. Eek!


----------



## Maverick007

Strawberry13 said:


> So AF arrived this morning, which means I go in for sono and bw tomorrow morning and if all is ok I start follistim tomorrow night.. Eek!

Yay that's great!! Keep us posted and best of luck!!


----------



## Strawberry13

Thanks!

Pink, mrs t and babywish how are you guys feeling?


----------



## Mrs. T

Well I am only 2dp5dt so I am not reading much into anything other than the progesterone and estrace side effects. 
1dpt: major lower back cramps (probably from lying around), really tired, moody in the evening
2dpt: tired, dizzy, nauseous (TMI but threw up in my mouth) cramps are gone, belching (unusual)

Hoping and praying those little babies implant in there nice and snug! :)


Good luck on your cycle Strawberry13!!! :dust:


----------



## PinkPeony

Wow that's some good stuff Mrs T! Isn't it funny to be like - barfing! Awesome!

AFM - so after that day when I was feeling very crampy and PMSy that's all subsided. I'm having more bloating and ovary soreness today and yesterday and today I've been SUPER SUPER tired. Yesterday particularly I felt like I was walking through mud. Is that the prometrium you think? I think I'm 10dp5dt transfer today.

Good luck with the tests Strawberry!! Excited for you!


----------



## Mrs. T

Have you POAS yet?

I love that your bloating came back. They say if you had mild OHSS symptoms like bloating and they disappeared, they may come back if you get pregnant. :)


----------



## PinkPeony

Yeah my doc told me that too. I didn't want to ruin my weekend if it's a negative so I'm probably going to POAS on Monday. I'm kinda enjoying being PUPO... I hate pregnancy tests so much so part of me just doesn't want to know lol


----------



## Mrs. T

You're killing me! LOL! Well let us know Monday for sure! :)


----------



## Strawberry13

All the symptoms sound great pink and mrs t! Can't wait to hear the update on Monday from pink :)


----------



## Chris_25

StayHopeful said:


> Breaking Dawn, so glad that you were able to come to that realization. I know that it was hard for me initially to take a break before IVF (our reasons were mainly financial) but it ended up being so good for both DH and I mentally. We will be here to support you while you take some time and if it comes to IVF, we'll be here during that too!
> 
> Chris, good luck with your IVF cycle!

Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

Pink can't wait to hear your update!

Strawberry, congrats on starting!


----------



## baby.wish

Pink so excited and antcy for you!! I can't believe you have been able to wait this long and not test!! You would definately know by now if you POAS. Looking forward to positive news on Monday. btw, extremely tired is a great sign along with the ovary pain.

Mrs. T I agree with Maverick nausea is a good thing who woulda thought lol

Strawberry excited for your journey how are stims


----------



## Strawberry13

Good luck tomorrow pink! Hope you had a nice weekend away. 

Stimming is going good, they actually decreased my dosage before i even started, was supposed to do 225 follistim then after my sono and bw yesterday they told me to start w 200, tomorrow I have bw but no sono so I guess it'll be a few days till I know what's going on. 

Babywish how are you feeling?


----------



## PinkPeony

Thank you Strawberry! My DH wants to wait till he gets home from work tomorrow before I test. I think he's more nervous than I am. Told me he had a POAS dream last night lol! I think that should be Ok right? I think it shouldn't have to be FMU at 13dp5dt? I'll save up my wee for a few hours.

Good luck with the stimming!!!


----------



## PinkPeony

Ok guys... Forget my last post. As if I could wait anymore. I managed to talk my DH out of waiting till later and POAS this morning.......

:bfp: :dance: :cloud9:

I can't believe it!!! I walked away for a second and by the time I got back it was blazing! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Mrs. T

Yay!!! I am so excited for you!!!!!!!!! I had such a good feeling for you PinkPeony! Awe.... :hugs:

Besides excited (LOL), how are you feeling?


----------



## Strawberry13

Yayyyyyy pink!! I'm so happy for you congrats!


----------



## PinkPeony

Mrs. T said:


> Yay!!! I am so excited for you!!!!!!!!! I had such a good feeling for you PinkPeony! Awe.... :hugs:
> 
> Besides excited (LOL), how are you feeling?

I feel good! No major symptoms. I had a couple days there where I really felt it didn't work. And then I just started to feel different and the ovaries seemed to be more sore again. I think it was the hcg from the shot leaving my system and then it took a little while for the hormones to kick in on their own.


----------



## CaliDreaming

PinkPeony said:


> Ok guys... Forget my last post. As if I could wait anymore. I managed to talk my DH out of waiting till later and POAS this morning.......
> 
> :bfp: :dance: :cloud9:
> 
> I can't believe it!!! I walked away for a second and by the time I got back it was blazing! :cloud9:


Pink, I've been lurking waiting for your results. I'm so happy for you!!! I knew it would be good news!! Are you hoping for twins???


----------



## Maverick007

Congratulations Pink!!!!! Very happy for you!! :happydance:


----------



## PinkPeony

Aw Cali!!! You made me cry!! Thank you for popping in!! x :hug: I am hoping for twins. But I will be beyond thrilled either way.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Well I think you have a good shot at twins with all the work you've done over the past several months getting healthy!! I can't wait to hear your results! Again, congrats and here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Chris_25

PinkPeony said:


> Ok guys... Forget my last post. As if I could wait anymore. I managed to talk my DH out of waiting till later and POAS this morning.......
> 
> :bfp: :dance: :cloud9:
> 
> I can't believe it!!! I walked away for a second and by the time I got back it was blazing! :cloud9:



omg congratulations! I am so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## baby.wish

Congrats Pink!! Wooohoooooo


----------



## Bma11

:yipee: I'm so excited for you!!!!!!


----------



## Jlh1980

Congrats pink I was really rooting for you as you really helped me through my struggle!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Congratulations Pink!!!

S happy for you :)


----------



## calm

Came looking for you PinkPeony! Massive congrats!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## PinkPeony

Aw thank you for popping in to this thread Calm!! Good luck to you on your cycle!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, Pink! :happydance:


----------



## Strawberry13

Well I have to say I'm starting to feel outnumbered on here with all of the preggos... But that's a good thing! How is everyone feeling?

So I've been on stims for 3 days and had my first sono this morning. He said I had one at 13, 2 at 11, and a bunch more that weren't far behind. Then he said that the ER could be as early as this weekend and I was like, what?! I just started on Saturday. But I guess bc I didn't do bcp my follies are growing really fast. Either way I think it's good bc I won't be on stims too long.


----------



## Chris_25

Strawberry13 said:


> Well I have to say I'm starting to feel outnumbered on here with all of the preggos... But that's a good thing! How is everyone feeling?
> 
> So I've been on stims for 3 days and had my first sono this morning. He said I had one at 13, 2 at 11, and a bunch more that weren't far behind. Then he said that the ER could be as early as this weekend and I was like, what?! I just started on Saturday. But I guess bc I didn't do bcp my follies are growing really fast. Either way I think it's good bc I won't be on stims too long.

Wow this weekend! How exciting this is happening so fast! :happydance:


----------



## Maverick007

Strawberry, wow that's awesome progress! I never realized that eliminating the bcp step would allow things to move faster...but logically it makes sense. It sounds very positive so far, feeling very hopeful for you!!

I'm feeling okay, less nauseous today than the past two weeks so I'll take what I can get. No throwing up for me thankfully, just feeling like a lot of foods are unappealing and make me want to gag. Hoping to see new OB by the 20th!


----------



## Strawberry13

Yeah I hope that its good news, the doctors really don't let on what's good or not. That's good at least you're not vomiting... When is your next sono? 

Chris yes it is moving quickly and you won't be far behind!


----------



## Maverick007

Strawberry13 said:


> Yeah I hope that its good news, the doctors really don't let on what's good or not. That's good at least you're not vomiting... When is your next sono?
> 
> Chris yes it is moving quickly and you won't be far behind!

I think it's definitely good and they can always slow you down if you got moving too quickly. :) 

I don't know when the next scan would be...this OB said she'd probably see me at 9 weeks which is the 20th so I'm hoping an u/s is in the cards at that appt.


----------



## Strawberry13

Question for ivf veterans- did you get nauseous while on stims? I'm starting to feel that way now... Hoping its a common side effect that won't get worse!


----------



## Maverick007

do they have you on any antiobiotic yet? i looked back at my notes and i was extremely nauseous on day 9 of my stims but by that point i had started doxycycline to prep for ER.


----------



## PinkPeony

I didn't have any nausea but I think I remember reading that can be a side effect. 

Exciting that you're ER is coming up so quickly! Nice too that you don't have to buy more meds. I ended up over budget on mine lol


----------



## Strawberry13

No antibiotics yet. I did read its a side effect too but I just hope I'm not over stimulating. Maybe I'll call the dr.


----------



## Maverick007

Pink do you have your beta today??


----------



## PinkPeony

ugh Yes!! Still waiting for them to call with the result!! I'm losing it. :wacko:

I was over the moon yesterday and now I'm all paranoid that something's going to be wrong. (of course)


----------



## Maverick007

waiting for those phone calls is pure torture!! i felt that same way for every single one of them. don't worry though...your test line was way darker than the control line which means it should be a pretty high #!


----------



## PinkPeony

They called! Finally!!! My number is 2194! That's pretty high I think?... That's for 14dp5dt....


----------



## Maverick007

yes that's very high!! awesome!! i didn't get a beta at 14dp5dt but i got one at 12 and at 16 ... at 16dp5dt it was 2862 and we know it's just one, so you may very likely have twins!! :happydance:


----------



## SashimiMimi

Amazing! So happy for you pink!!!


----------



## Strawberry13

Awesome news!! Definitely could be twins&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## baby.wish

Great news Pink! Thats a really high number, fingers crossed its twins!!:thumbup:


----------



## StayHopeful

Great news, Pink! My 2nd beta was 2000 at 16dp5dt, twins are definitely a possibility for you!

Strawberry, glad things are moving so quickly for you! I didn't get nauseous on stims but I took my antibiotic earlier than Mav did.

Maverick, can't wait to hear how your next ultrasound goes!

My ultrasound today went well, baby was moving around like crazy and has a strong heartbeat. It turns out I'm not doing so hot, however. I haven't been able to keep anything down since Sunday night and when I went in today, I was so dehydrated that they immediately started me on an IV in the office and I have to take off work the rest of the week and rest so my body can recharge. I go back in again on Thursday to see if my blood levels are coming back up.


----------



## Maverick007

wow...get some rest and recuperation girl! hope you start to really feel better soon. can they do anything else for you other than this medicine that doesn't seem to be helping that much? 

also sooo happy to hear the baby is doing great!!


----------



## PinkPeony

Yikes! That sounds pretty scary and unpleasant Stay. Glad to hear the baby is wiggling around. That must be amazing to see. Take good care of yourself. I hope the nausea goes away. :hugs:


----------



## Strawberry13

Stay i'm so sorry to hear about all of that. I hope you use your days off to relax and recoup, your body probably needs it, and when else do you get an excuse to watch TV and veg all day? &#128516;

Sono went well this morning, still 3 or 4 dominant follicles over 10 and a bunch that aren't far behind, they're thinking 3 or 4 more days of stims. Last night was the first night if ganerelix and menopur, the menopur hurt! Any tips for me? I tried ice and it didn't help &#128530;


----------



## Maverick007

Strawberry13 said:


> Stay i'm so sorry to hear about all of that. I hope you use your days off to relax and recoup, your body probably needs it, and when else do you get an excuse to watch TV and veg all day? &#128516;
> 
> Sono went well this morning, still 3 or 4 dominant follicles over 10 and a bunch that aren't far behind, they're thinking 3 or 4 more days of stims. Last night was the first night if ganerelix and menopur, the menopur hurt! Any tips for me? I tried ice and it didn't help &#128530;

I wish I had a good tip for you, that shot hurt me too and I dreaded doing it each night. It just stung a lot. For me it helped a little bit to do a quicker jab to get the needle in but then slowly injecting the liquid. It sucks but at least it's temporary right? :shrug:


----------



## StayHopeful

Thanks, ladies. They did put me on a different nausea med and so far it seems to be helping. Hopefully that and rest will do the trick!


----------



## Strawberry13

Ladies I need some encouragement. Feeling a bit down in the dumps after my scan this morning... There were still only 4 above 10 and he said I'll need to keep stimming for 3 or 4 days so all the other small ones can catch up. I asked how many eggs total he thinks there will be and all he said was, there should be a decent amount. I know a lot of you guys didn't have a whole lot at the beginning, but I've been on follistim 5 days (started at 200, then they moved me to 150, now im on 75) and menopur 2 nights. I feel like I should be getting more by now... Help me not be crazy!!


----------



## Maverick007

hey girl, i still think it sounds like everything is going great! just remember the average time stimming is 9-11 days. i did 11 days. so if you have done 5 so far, worst case you could do 6 more days which would still be considered typical. 

4 above 10 is good, plus the 'several' more that will catch up. and don't forget that even after trigger, you have 2 more days where growth will continue before ER...i know the uncertainty is so stressful, but have hope that this will turn out great. :hugs: we are all pulling for you!!

ETA: I forgot to mention, the fast growth seems to happen towards the end!


----------



## PinkPeony

Yup ^^^ Everything Mav said. I had the same freakout. I thought nothing was going on and then a few days later there were lots of eggs popping up. It's sorta slow at the beginning and then it starts to go much faster. I did 11 days of stims as well plus a big boost at the end. Just keep the faith for a couple more days and you'll start to see more action. I know it's a weird feeling when you're shooting yourself up with all these meds and then it doesn't look like anything is happening on the dang ultrasound. Hang in there girl.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hey Strawberry it really is about quality not quantity. You can have a lot of eggs like I did but if the majority of them are poor it's useless. It's better to focus on a small amount of strong eggs then lots of so-so ones. I'll say it again, I had 1 embryo survive at transfer who is now my 4 month old son. He is absolutely perfect and I know now he had to be that egg and that sperm in order to be who he is. 
I remember freaking out big time with only having 1 but I should have just trusted my doctor. I also met someone on here who only had 3 eggs retrieved and she is now a happy mom of twins!
Just trust in the process!!!


----------



## Bma11

Strawberry- I agree with everyone. And I stimmed for 12 days. FX for you!!!


----------



## Strawberry13

Thank you everyone! You guys are the best :). When my nurse calls later ill ask what the progress is on my e2 and stuff, if that keeps raising it means something has to be happening right? I'll try to stop freaking out but it's really hard not to! 

Stay hopeful- are you still home from work? How are you feeling?


----------



## Maverick007

Strawberry13 said:


> Thank you everyone! You guys are the best :). When my nurse calls later ill ask what the progress is on my e2 and stuff, if that keeps raising it means something has to be happening right? I'll try to stop freaking out but it's really hard not to!
> 
> Stay hopeful- are you still home from work? How are you feeling?

yep, if they are happy with your e2, then things are happening. :)


----------



## Jlh1980

Babywish how are you doing


----------



## Mrs. T

So I have been testing with FRERs up until yesterday which was 8dp5dt and it's a bfn for me! I cried for two days straight. I do not know where to go from here.

Pink who is your doctor and why did you switch to him?


----------



## PinkPeony

Oh no! :( I'm so sorry Mrs. T. :hugs: I've been thinking of you and wondering how you're doing. I'm really gutted for you. :hugs:

I'm with Hannam fertility. I see Dr Redmond there. The only reason I switched was bc my doc only did IUI's and stuff and not IVF. I think she's friends with Dr Redmond and they're in the same building so she was able to get me in without much of a wait. There are 2 doctors at Hannam - Dr Hannam and Redmond. They're both really good. In general it's a nicer experience at their clinic than it is at Lifequest.


----------



## Strawberry13

Mrs t I'm so so sorry. When is your beta? It is still a little early to test so try not to lose hope just yet. Thinking and praying for you.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Mrs T I'm really sorry about the FRER. But don't lose all hope until the BETA. I'm also in Toronto and went to the Create clinic. I saw Dr Baratz there. He was very results driven and genuinely seemed to care about success of his patients. I would highly recommend him.


----------



## Maverick007

MrsT, I'm crushed..sending you big hugs!! But I agree w/ the others, please try to wait until the beta before completely losing hope...I know that is really hard to do. :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

So sorry about the bfn, Mrs. T. But I agree with the other ladies, wait until the beta. FX that it's a pleasant surprise for you!

Strawberry, I didn't even have my first ultrasound until I'd been stimming for 5 days and I only had 3 follies above 10mm. And I ended up with 36 retrieved. So much growth happens at the end and like everyone's said, it's about quality. Those early scans are scary but you'll be surprised how much things change in a few days.

I'm still home from work, hopefully the last day (and then of course I have the weekend). I went back in yesterday for a urine culture and things look so much better than they did on Tuesday, I'm no longer dehydrated or malnourished. I felt pretty lousy Tuesday and Wednesday, it was like when I stopped and rested my body told me how awful I was actually feeling instead of trying to hide it while I worked through it. But yesterday I started getting a little energy back. And this new nausea med is working so much better, I haven't thrown up at all since I started taking it. I'm just a little frustrated that I've had to take so much time off work. And I have my first OB appointment on Monday afternoon, which means taking another half day... I was going to wait a little longer to tell my students, but I think I'm going to have to tell them when I get back.


----------



## Chris_25

Strawberry13 said:


> Ladies I need some encouragement. Feeling a bit down in the dumps after my scan this morning... There were still only 4 above 10 and he said I'll need to keep stimming for 3 or 4 days so all the other small ones can catch up. I asked how many eggs total he thinks there will be and all he said was, there should be a decent amount. I know a lot of you guys didn't have a whole lot at the beginning, but I've been on follistim 5 days (started at 200, then they moved me to 150, now im on 75) and menopur 2 nights. I feel like I should be getting more by now... Help me not be crazy!!



Try not to stress it. I'm sure they will grow a lot more the next few days! Like Sashi said it's about quality not quantity! Keep me posted! <3


----------



## Chris_25

Mrs. T said:


> So I have been testing with FRERs up until yesterday which was 8dp5dt and it's a bfn for me! I cried for two days straight. I do not know where to go from here.
> 
> Pink who is your doctor and why did you switch to him?


I'm so sorry! ugh Don't give up hope just yet <3


----------



## Strawberry13

Thanks Chris and stay! I had a talk w the dr today about it, he said that he's only measuring the bigger ones and that there will likely be even more on that day, same as what you guys were saying so it made me feel better :)

Stay so happy you're feeling better sounds like some rest and water is what you needed. I can't believe you're almost at the 12 week mark!! Good time to tell your students anyway :) what grade do you teach?


----------



## StayHopeful

Glad you feel better, Strawberry! Keep us posted!

I teach 5th and 6th grade, most people think I'm crazy but I love that age!


----------



## Maverick007

babywish, did you have your u/s yet? just thinking about you. hope all is well.:hugs:


----------



## PinkPeony

I've been thinking about you too Baby.wish. :hugs:

Strawberry - how's it going? When do you expect your retrieval to be?


----------



## baby.wish

Hello Ladies,

Well I have some sad news I had my ultrasound this morning and there was no gestational sac. :nope: My beta number came back at 143 which is low considering I should be 6.5 weeks pregnant by now. The other concern is a tubal pregnancy as the RE saw a cyst like formation on one of my ovaries and there is some fluid in my uterus which could be blood. They don't really think its a tubal cuz I dont have any pain besides cramps. I didnt even know a tubal was possible with IVF but apparently its a slim possibility. I was devestated at all of this and started crying. I know I didnt have the best chance but hearing all of this was too much for me. I couldn't even ask any further questions my DH had to take over. So tomorrow and Wed I have to take two more blood tests. They are hoping my HcG numbers go down on their own, if they don't have i have to go to the hospital and take something called methotextrate(sp) to induce a miscarriage. How can this happen? I'm so gutted right now and just feel devestated. I can't seem to stop crying. Please pray my miscarriage is natural and I don't have to suffer any longer.:cry:


----------



## PinkPeony

Oh Babywish. I'm just so sorry. :hugs: i can't imagine how devastated you must be. I was starting to worry since we hadn't heard from you in a bit. I really hope you don't have to go through inducing it. I'll be thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Strawberry13

Hi babywish- I can't even imagine, there are just no words. I'll pray for you in the coming days. Please let us know how these next few blood tests go. Sending hugs.


----------



## Strawberry13

Pink thanks for checking in. My ER will be on Tuesday, doing the trigger tonight, yikes!


----------



## Maverick007

babywish, i am heartbroken to read about this... i am truly sorry. i can't even imagine how hard this has to be. sending many prayers your way.


----------



## Nicedips

Baby wish - Sending my prayers your way. Hope you recover soon


----------



## Strawberry13

Babywish how are you doing today? Did the blood tests come back yet from today?


----------



## SashimiMimi

Baby wish I'm so sorry you are going through this. I wish I could say something to make you feel better. I'm praying for you.


----------



## Mrs. T

Oh baby.wish I am so very sorry! :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

Babywish, so sorry to hear. Sending thoughts and prayers your way :hugs: We're here for you!


----------



## PinkPeony

Strawberry13 said:


> Pink thanks for checking in. My ER will be on Tuesday, doing the trigger tonight, yikes!

Just wanted to wish you luck with ER tomorrow Strawberry! :flower:


----------



## Strawberry13

Thanks pink! I'll keep you posted :)


----------



## Nicedips

Strawberry - Good luck with your ER today, keep us posted


----------



## Mrs. T

Beta was today and it was confirmed negative as I thought. Good luck with everything girls.


----------



## Strawberry13

I'm so sorry mrs t. Did you talk to your doc about next steps yet? 

I just got home from ER, it went well I'm feeling ok just resting now.


----------



## Mrs. T

Thanks. Not yet. Funds are running low though and time is of the essence. I need to find a clinic that can do multIple IVFs for one price. So far I found CNY in New York and Irega in Mexico.


----------



## baby.wish

Mrs. T so sorry to hear of the BFN...trust me I know how you feel, such a disappointment after we have put ourselves through so much and felt so excited about the possibility of a little one. 

I had my beta yesterday, the number dropped on its own so hopefully just keeps dropping and I wont have to take meds. Then I can prepare for another round. ugggggh

Strawberry so glad the ER went well, how many did they get??


----------



## Strawberry13

Oh I'm glad you don't have to do any meds on top of everything else. I hope you're doing ok today, hang in there sweetie. 

They retrieved 15 eggs so I'm happy about that, but doubt they're all mature as they weren't all showing up on the sono. I will keep everyone posted on the report tomorrow! 

Mrs T I never heard if CNY is that in NYC? I live in ny so I'm curious, I know a few places in the area do the program where you get a certain amount of cycles for one price.


----------



## Maverick007

Strawberry, 15 is wonderful, even if they aren't all mature. Are you doing ICSI? Rest up and keep us posted.

MrsT, I'm so sorry about your beta. I wish I could just snap my fingers and make everybody pregnant instantly, it's just so painful to go through all of this. 

Babywish, I'm relieved that things are happening on their own, but it doesn't make it any easier I know.


----------



## Mrs. T

Strawberry13, they have 3 locations in NY state (Albany, Syracuse & Rochester ). 

4 IVFs for $9500!!!

https://cnyfertility.com/costs-financing/


----------



## Strawberry13

Yes, we decided to do icsi our new doctor thinks its our best bet. Now that I got more eggs than I was expecting i kinda wish we had told them 1/2 and 1/2 but they have all the info so I'll let them decide!


----------



## Chris_25

baby.wish said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Well I have some sad news I had my ultrasound this morning and there was no gestational sac. :nope: My beta number came back at 143 which is low considering I should be 6.5 weeks pregnant by now. The other concern is a tubal pregnancy as the RE saw a cyst like formation on one of my ovaries and there is some fluid in my uterus which could be blood. They don't really think its a tubal cuz I dont have any pain besides cramps. I didnt even know a tubal was possible with IVF but apparently its a slim possibility. I was devestated at all of this and started crying. I know I didnt have the best chance but hearing all of this was too much for me. I couldn't even ask any further questions my DH had to take over. So tomorrow and Wed I have to take two more blood tests. They are hoping my HcG numbers go down on their own, if they don't have i have to go to the hospital and take something called methotextrate(sp) to induce a miscarriage. How can this happen? I'm so gutted right now and just feel devestated. I can't seem to stop crying. Please pray my miscarriage is natural and I don't have to suffer any longer.:cry:



I am just catching up now. I am so sorry this is happening for you. I hope this will just happen naturally for you and not have to take the medication. I am praying for you<3


----------



## Chris_25

Mrs. T said:


> Beta was today and it was confirmed negative as I thought. Good luck with everything girls.


Ugh I am so sorry! :( Many hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## Chris_25

Mrs. T said:


> Strawberry13, they have 3 locations in NY state (Albany, Syracuse & Rochester ).
> 
> 4 IVFs for $9500!!!
> 
> https://cnyfertility.com/costs-financing/


Wow that's great! Are you thinking about doing this?


----------



## Chris_25

Strawberry13 said:


> Oh I'm glad you don't have to do any meds on top of everything else. I hope you're doing ok today, hang in there sweetie.
> 
> They retrieved 15 eggs so I'm happy about that, but doubt they're all mature as they weren't all showing up on the sono. I will keep everyone posted on the report tomorrow!
> 
> Mrs T I never heard if CNY is that in NYC? I live in ny so I'm curious, I know a few places in the area do the program where you get a certain amount of cycles for one price.



Yay! 15! So happy everything went well and you feel good! I want to know details as to what to expect! 

Finished BC pills Sunday and got my period today and go in Thursday for blood and sono.


----------



## Mrs. T

Yeah Chris_25, but not until next year.


----------



## Maverick007

glad you're getting started Chris! :dust: hoping for great news soon!


----------



## PinkPeony

Mrs T - that's really good! That's less than what I paid for my one cycle. :wacko:
Either way I think switching docs is a good call. The one thing that seemed kind of strange to me was that they kept threatening to cancel your cycle when you seemed to have a number of follicles. I feel like if they increased your dose they might have grown a bit better. I'm no doctor of course, but I'm sure your next doctor will be able to look at this cycle and see where they could do things differently.

Strawberry - 15 is awesome! :thumbup: Looking forward to hearing your fert report. For me this was the most nerve-racking part... waiting for the phone calls.


----------



## Mrs. T

Yeah that cycle was very frustrating! 

The prices were good at the NY clinic eh? And the one in Mexico is $5000 for IVF/ICSI including cycle monitoring (and I think meds) and they have a warrantee. If you don't get pregnant from your first cycle, they do a second one for free, you just pay the meds.


----------



## Strawberry13

I agree on switch docs, def good to get another perspective on things. I've heard a lot if clinics in the US that particpate in the attain program that are similar to what you're describing.


----------



## PinkPeony

I actually read through a lot of a thread on a Canadian ivf forum about the Mexican clinic. It sounds really good and it would be nice to have a little getaway while doing the ivf.


----------



## StayHopeful

Strawberry, 15 is awesome! Keep us posted and glad ER went smoothly.

Babywish, I'm glad you're not having to take meds. You're in my thoughts, Hun :hugs:

Mrs. T, so sorry to hear about the bfn. The new clinics you mentioned have great pricing!

Chris, GL with your first ultrasound!


----------



## Strawberry13

Hey guys, I received some bad news today. Of my 15 eggs, only 3 were mature and 2 fertilized. We are crushed. They have no idea what happened and I'm waiting for a call from the doctor now. They said it will definitely be a 3 day transfer. 

I know there are plenty of stories about people that this happened to that it still worked for, and that its quality but not quantity, but this is just so hard to hear this news. I feel like a complete failure. My only hope that I'm holding onto is that one of these 2 is the one that God wants for us and this is how it has to happen for us.


----------



## Maverick007

:( Strawberry, really sorry to hear this..hang in there girl. Praying right this minute that at least one if not both of the embryos makes it. I know you have your hopes pinned on that. Let us know what the dr says...


----------



## PinkPeony

Ah Strawberry. It's always pins and needles eh. :hugs: I'll be sending your embryos lots of good vibes. I've definitely heard lots of success stories with folks that ended up with 1 or 2 embryos. Crossing everything that these guys thrive till day 3.


----------



## Bma11

Strawberry :hugs: I hope those 2 embie are the ones :) lifting you up in prayer.


----------



## Nicedips

Strawberry - I hope those two are all you need now. Hang in there!


----------



## Strawberry13

Thanks guys. Trying to hold out hope.


----------



## Sunshine24

Hi all-

I just wanted to check in and get caught up on what is going on with everyone here....

Strawberry-- my fingers are crossed for you!! It only takes one good one :) 

baby.wish- I am so sorry you're going through this :(

All the BFP's that I missed, congrats ladies!! You give everyone hope that it CAN and WILL happen for all of us.

Mrs. T---- CNY is where I went! ( And had success!! ) The head doc is AMAZING, the staff is superb, and they cried tears of joy right long with me when they told me about my long awaited BFP. Highly recommend them.

AFM- I'm 30 weeks pregnant now, which still seem surreal at times. Many of you on this board that have been around for a while may remember my journey, and it was a long and hard one. But I got here!!! And I truly believe if I can get here, you will all too. 

It's amazing to me that last year at this exact time I had just completed my first ( of 5, all failed ) IUI's and was entering such a difficult place in my life and marriage.....and now we are happily awaiting a new baby in 10 weeks. Things WILL change, miracles DO happen, and I believe all of your dreams WILL come true. 

I pray for all of you every night, I know this is not as easy road to travel, but lean on each other and you will get through . This board kept me sane through my IUIs, surgery, and final IVF........

Stay strong!! BELIEVE!!!


----------



## baby.wish

Strawberry13 said:


> Thanks guys. Trying to hold out hope.

Hi Strawberry try and stay strong all it takes is one. Lots of ladies on this board have proven thats all it took. Any update today on how they are doing?


----------



## PinkPeony

Aw Sunshine! I can't believe you're already 30 weeks!! I remember when you were going through your ivf - it feels like not so long ago. I remember feeling I would NEVER get there. :hug:


----------



## Chris_25

Maverick007 said:


> glad you're getting started Chris! :dust: hoping for great news soon!



Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## Bma11

:hi: sunshine , I'm glad to know everything is still going well for you!!


----------



## Chris_25

Strawberry13 said:


> Hey guys, I received some bad news today. Of my 15 eggs, only 3 were mature and 2 fertilized. We are crushed. They have no idea what happened and I'm waiting for a call from the doctor now. They said it will definitely be a 3 day transfer.
> 
> I know there are plenty of stories about people that this happened to that it still worked for, and that its quality but not quantity, but this is just so hard to hear this news. I feel like a complete failure. My only hope that I'm holding onto is that one of these 2 is the one that God wants for us and this is how it has to happen for us.



I'm really sorry to hear this and I can imagine how frustrated you are! let's just pray that the good one is the one that God wants for you <3


----------



## Chris_25

Sunshine24 said:


> Hi all-
> 
> I just wanted to check in and get caught up on what is going on with everyone here....
> 
> Strawberry-- my fingers are crossed for you!! It only takes one good one :)
> 
> baby.wish- I am so sorry you're going through this :(
> 
> All the BFP's that I missed, congrats ladies!! You give everyone hope that it CAN and WILL happen for all of us.
> 
> Mrs. T---- CNY is where I went! ( And had success!! ) The head doc is AMAZING, the staff is superb, and they cried tears of joy right long with me when they told me about my long awaited BFP. Highly recommend them.
> 
> AFM- I'm 30 weeks pregnant now, which still seem surreal at times. Many of you on this board that have been around for a while may remember my journey, and it was a long and hard one. But I got here!!! And I truly believe if I can get here, you will all too.
> 
> It's amazing to me that last year at this exact time I had just completed my first ( of 5, all failed ) IUI's and was entering such a difficult place in my life and marriage.....and now we are happily awaiting a new baby in 10 weeks. Things WILL change, miracles DO happen, and I believe all of your dreams WILL come true.
> 
> I pray for all of you every night, I know this is not as easy road to travel, but lean on each other and you will get through . This board kept me sane through my IUIs, surgery, and final IVF........
> 
> Stay strong!! BELIEVE!!!


wow you are due in 10 weeks already? Where does time go!


----------



## Mrs. T

Sunshine24, congrats on your bfp! 

Which one did you go to? I keep hearing they're overbooked and you barely ever see the doctor.


----------



## StayHopeful

Strawberry, thinking about you and those two little embryos. :dust: Try to stay positive and keep us posted!


----------



## Strawberry13

Thanks, Stay :) How have you been feeling? Actually, how are all of our preggos feeling? Any ultrasound updates??

So I have some updates, and apologies if this is a little long...

So basically, my 2 embryos are still growing and I'm going to transfer them this afternoon. I'm not sure about the grades, they will tell me today. 

Also, I finally spoke to my doctor last night about what the f*ck happened here. He acknowledged that this was a huge disappointment and definitely not typical. He said that their general rule is that if there are at least 2 follicles over 17 they will trigger that day, in my case there were at least 3 that were over 17 and several not far behind, plus my estrogen levels were good and leveling out, so there was no question in their minds that I was ready to trigger. Unfortunately, as they found out after my retrieval, follicles of this size did not = mature eggs for me. So he said if and when I have to do this again they would start me on lower doses and let me go at least one day more on the stims than they normally would. I also asked if there is a chance that every time I've done IUI's, and I trigger when the follicles are 18-20 if that has been too early for me and I've been releasing immature eggs, he said that could definitely be the case and part of the reason I haven't gotten preggo. He said this is why IVF is diagnostic also, and they may learn something on the first cycle that they didn't know before which is unfortunately too late for this go around. But he did say not to give up hope, and that these 2 embryos may have been the strongest ones we ended up transferring anyway, so we still have a shot.

Anyway, it was good to talk to him, but I have to admit, I'm not feeling hopeful at all about this transfer. Something in me is just saying that the cycle is a bust and I don't have a shot. I know it's bad to think that way, but it is how I feel. I will keep you posted, my transfer is at 2PM today.


----------



## PinkPeony

Hmmm. That's really interesting Strawberry. I often had a gut feeling that my dr was telling me to trigger too early for IUI as well. I feel like she triggered too early and then did the IUI too soon after. But who knows.
I know how hard it is to stay positive but there's really no reason to feel like it's all a bust. When I was IVF-ing I just kept focussing on the idea that we have a possibilty. You're transferring 2 embryos, that's your best shot yet for sure. Good luck today, I'll be sending good sticky vibes.


----------



## Maverick007

Strawberry, praying and hoping for the best for you. I know this has not turned out the way you would have wanted, but if those embryos are doing well, you still have an excellent shot. Even when everything goes "perfect," it's still normal to be worried/pessimistic etc. and I think sometimes we feel that way to protect ourselves from getting our hopes up too much. At least I did that...I didn't want to crash back down to earth if I got too optimistic and it didn't work. Will be thinking about you today! :hugs:

AFM, I got to see new OB on Weds. and saw the baby on the u/s. it looked like a little gummy bear and moved a tiny bit as well which was surprising! Heart rate and size all looked good. I don't go back till Oct. 16.


----------



## Sunshine24

Mrs T-- I will inbox you with some details :)


----------



## Strawberry13

Thanks guys. Yeah mav I think that it is a way of protecting ourselves, if I'm too hopeful I feel like I'll feel so stupid and disappointed later that it isn't worth it. I'm still going to try and relax, eat healthy, take my progesterone, ect the next 2 weeks and hope for the best even when I don't feel like it will work. 

Such exciting news about going to your ob already and seeing it move! That must've been a very exciting moment for you guys.


----------



## Strawberry13

The embies were 5 and 6 cell today which isn't great but not terrible. Definitely feeling even less hopeful than before. I just can't imagine having to go through all of this again in another 2 months. It is too emotionally, physically, and financially draining. Just want to crawl into a hole and die now.


----------



## Maverick007

:hug: hon i'm really sorry you're feeling so down. wish there was something i could do to help...please just take really good care of yourself and do all you can to give those babies the best chance possible...i'm still really hopeful for you. here to listen if you just need to vent.


----------



## StayHopeful

Strawberry, 5 and 6 cell is good for day 3. And remember, the best place for those embryos to be is inside mommy. Everything they do in the lab is just trying to mimic your body. I still have hope for you this cycle! I agree that it's natural to try to protect ourselves, too. I definitely had days during my TWW when I was convinced it didn't work and even once I got my bfp, I feel like I've been mentally and emotionally holding back because I've been afraid of losing another baby. When you go through as much as we have, I think that's normal. Sending lots of positive vibes your way!

AFM, finally at 12 weeks! We shared the news with friends and family this week and went public on Facebook yesterday. I've recovered from that nasty morning sickness bout last week and the new med the doctor has me on is working so much better, I haven't thrown up once (knock on wood!). DH and I got in a fender bender on Sun and while we're both fine, we were completely freaked out about the baby so we went to the ER and an ultrasound (my first over the tummy one!) showed everything is fine. I had my first appointment with my regular OB on Monday, they didn't do an ultrasound but she did check the baby's heartbeat with a Doppler. We got a ton of info at that visit... They were already asking if I'd want an epidural or if we would circumcise the baby if it's a boy and we hadn't thought about any of that. We have an ultrasound scheduled for next Thursday for the NT screening and our anatomy scan is scheduled for Halloween!


----------



## Strawberry13

Thanks for being positive for me guys :)

Stay I can't believe you're in your 2nd trimester, time flies! Must've been so refreshing to tell everyone and announce of Facebook after all of this time waiting and seeing everyone else's announcements. I hope you're starting to feel more confidence with everything, I know its hard and you'll probably get worried about other things the whole time but just think about how far you've come! Stinks about the accident, I seem to remember didn't that happen around your ivf time too? It never ends lol but I'm glad everything is ok!


----------



## Bma11

Strawberry- FX for you that this is it. With so many ups and downs this cycle it's normal to feel pessimistic. No one faults you for that, we have all been there. At least we can be your cheerleaders. While your embryos may not be perfectly celled (they just told me mine were good,... No grades. It went good, fair, poor) you are young and there is no reason why they shouldn't implant :) keep us updated on how you are feeling etc!! :dust:

My twins are perfect. & last night I felt my little boy move quite a bit <3 I wish they'd both wiggle some more though, it's such a cool experience.


----------



## StayHopeful

Bma that's so awesome that you can feel baby move! I can't wait for that!

Strawberry, I'm starting to relax and enjoy things a bit more. Still worried, but trying to enjoy this experience while I can. I did get in another fender bender right before I started IVF, I haven't had good car luck lately! And there was that other accident this summer when someone ran into my car while I wasn't in it....


----------



## Strawberry13

Bma I didn't realize you knew the sexes- so it's a boy and a girl?? How exciting! 

Stay- ugh definitely not good luck in the car department, but your luck is changing! Just think soon you'll be putting a car seat in there :)

Thanks for all your encouragement these last few days guys. It certainly hasn't been easy but with you guys and my family staying positive for me I do feel much better that if and when I need to do this again I can make it through.


----------



## Bma11

:) yeah a boy and a girl!! Thanks 



Strawberry- How are you feeling? When is OTD?


----------



## PinkPeony

That's awesome BMA! 

Strawberry, enjoy being PUPO!!! My brief moments where I wasn't fretting about results I just really enjoyed the idea of being PUPO!!


----------



## Jlh1980

Pink when do you find out if you are having twins?


----------



## Strawberry13

My otd is next Tuesday 10/1, I think my plan is to take an hpt that morning before I go that way I don't have to find out while I'm at work. 

Yeah pink I meant to ask the same thing, when is your sono?


----------



## PinkPeony

Tomorrow morning you guys. I'm so NERVOUS!! Pretty sure I'm not getting any sleep tonight.


----------



## StayHopeful

Good luck, Pink! Let us know!


----------



## baby.wish

Pink good luck today let us know if there are twins in there!

Strawberry, I hope you are enjoying being PUPO...if your not thats ok too, trust me I remember that anxiety its completely normal!! As hard as it is time passes much slower when you are sitting around thinking bout it. Try and keep busy. Are you back at work?

So my update:
Friday I got my period and with it I miscarried out whatever was in here. It was a really heavy and painful period. Sorry TMI lol...For the most part I was ok, I think because I was expecting it and would have been much harder had I had a healthy pregnancy from the start. I have an appt with my RE today to discuss the next steps. I dont even know what a FET entails and if I should wait for my body to heal or not. What do you guys think? Would u do it right away or wait? I'm so scared of the same thing happening again.:growlmad:


----------



## Maverick007

baby.wish said:


> Pink good luck today let us know if there are twins in there!
> 
> Strawberry, I hope you are enjoying being PUPO...if your not thats ok too, trust me I remember that anxiety its completely normal!! As hard as it is time passes much slower when you are sitting around thinking bout it. Try and keep busy. Are you back at work?
> 
> So my update:
> Friday I got my period and with it I miscarried out whatever was in here. It was a really heavy and painful period. Sorry TMI lol...For the most part I was ok, I think because I was expecting it and would have been much harder had I had a healthy pregnancy from the start. I have an appt with my RE today to discuss the next steps. I dont even know what a FET entails and if I should wait for my body to heal or not. What do you guys think? Would u do it right away or wait?  I'm so scared of the same thing happening again.:growlmad:

babywish, thanks so much for updating us. i'm so sorry you ended up miscarrying. i have heard of most people waiting a month or two before a FET after a miscarriage but don't know what the medical reasons are pro/con...i would definitely do what feels right and if that means waiting a few months to heal, it will be all worth it. :hugs:


----------



## Maverick007

thinking of you, pink! hope everything goes great today.


----------



## baby.wish

Maverick007 said:


> thinking of you, pink! hope everything goes great today.

Mav how you feeling?? Any symptoms?? Can't believe you are 9 weeks already, only few more and then you can annouce it to friends and family!!:hugs:


----------



## Maverick007

i'm feeling ok, thanks! i have been having a lot of morning sickness the past several weeks but it seems to be getting to a point now where it's not all day every day. i found these ginger tummy drops on amazon and those have been a life saver. 

our very close friends and family know (assuming they knew about the IVF) but we are looking forward to sharing w/ the rest of our friends and family...i think we'll wait until oct. 16 since that's my next OB appointment...it'll be 12w5d by then.


----------



## PinkPeony

Ok Ladies. Back from the clinic... bit of a roller coaster as usual. They were able to see that I do currently have TWINS on board! Saw 2 heartbeats, 2 yolk sacks, the whole 9. However, one of them is measuring small at 6w+1 (I'm actually 6w+5 today) and the heartbeat is 90bpm. He said it should be around 110bmp. The doctor said he doesn't expect that one to make it, but the other one is looking really good. So I'm obviously really happy that I got one good one in there, but I can't help but be bummed that the other one is struggling. I'm supposed to go back again next week to see how they're getting on. 


Baby.wish - I'm glad that the worst is behind you now. :hugs: As for the FET, I'm not sure but I don't think it matters if you go for it right away. I have a buddy on here that got preg again the very next month after a m/c and now she's quite far along and having a great pregnancy.


----------



## Maverick007

wow pink, that's both great and sad news at the same time. i'm praying the little twin stays strong and surprises everyone. keep us posted and in the meantime, enjoy your pregnancy. :)


----------



## CaliDreaming

Pink, I knew it had to be twins with your high betas! So happy for you that one of them is doing really well and I sure hope the small twin makes it. Is it possible that one just implanted a little later? I know a lot of singleton pregnancies when they are a little small and then pull through.


----------



## Bma11

baby.wish said:


> Pink good luck today let us know if there are twins in there!
> 
> Strawberry, I hope you are enjoying being PUPO...if your not thats ok too, trust me I remember that anxiety its completely normal!! As hard as it is time passes much slower when you are sitting around thinking bout it. Try and keep busy. Are you back at work?
> 
> So my update:
> Friday I got my period and with it I miscarried out whatever was in here. It was a really heavy and painful period. Sorry TMI lol...For the most part I was ok, I think because I was expecting it and would have been much harder had I had a healthy pregnancy from the start. I have an appt with my RE today to discuss the next steps. I dont even know what a FET entails and if I should wait for my body to heal or not. What do you guys think? Would u do it right away or wait? I'm so scared of the same thing happening again.:growlmad:


Baby wish: I would think you'd have to wait maybe 2 months... Who knows. But I did a FET and it is super easy on your body. You take estrogen pills and patches , then do your PIO shots or the suppositories and then about 6-7 days later you do the transfer. My RE said FET are just as good if not better than a fresh ivf cycle. If you have any questions don't hesitant to ask. :)


Pink- that's really great news & a little worrisome ... and I sure hope the little one has a growth spurt :)


----------



## Chris_25

PinkPeony said:


> Ok Ladies. Back from the clinic... bit of a roller coaster as usual. They were able to see that I do currently have TWINS on board! Saw 2 heartbeats, 2 yolk sacks, the whole 9. However, one of them is measuring small at 6w+1 (I'm actually 6w+5 today) and the heartbeat is 90bpm. He said it should be around 110bmp. The doctor said he doesn't expect that one to make it, but the other one is looking really good. So I'm obviously really happy that I got one good one in there, but I can't help but be bummed that the other one is struggling. I'm supposed to go back again next week to see how they're getting on.
> 
> 
> Baby.wish - I'm glad that the worst is behind you now. :hugs: As for the FET, I'm not sure but I don't think it matters if you go for it right away. I have a buddy on here that got preg again the very next month after a m/c and now she's quite far along and having a great pregnancy.



Aw I hope that twin makes it and like someone else said maybe it did implant later. GLad to hear it went well otherwise!


----------



## baby.wish

Baby wish: I would think you'd have to wait maybe 2 months... Who knows. But I did a FET and it is super easy on your body. You take estrogen pills and patches , then do your PIO shots or the suppositories and then about 6-7 days later you do the transfer. My RE said FET are just as good if not better than a fresh ivf cycle. If you have any questions don't hesitant to ask. :)


Pink- that's really great news & a little worrisome ... and I sure hope the little one has a growth spurt :)[/QUOTE]

Hi Maverick thanks for the info! How do they stop ovulation from happening? Did you have to go in to the clinic alot?


----------



## Strawberry13

Pink- so glad to hear that at least one of your little bubbas is doing great! I hope the other bean catches up really soon :) 

Babywish- hmm i don't know the answer to that, but if I were you I'd probably want to take a little break in between. Even yesterday when I spoke to my doc I asked if this one failed how long id have to wait and he said in most cases I could start the next month, but I don't think I could go through all that again so soon. And I'm sure it's different for a m/c but I'd say give your body a little time, and since it's a FET it will definitely be less invasive than your fresh cycle.


----------



## StayHopeful

Baby wish, so sorry you're having to go through all this. When I mc'd it was definitely heavier and more painful than AF, but the doctor said we could start trying again right away. It may change with a fet though. I think it's more important that you're ready for it emotionally and mentally.

Pink, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your struggling little one! And I'm glad to hear that your other one is doing well, congrats!

Mav, glad the ms is easing up!


----------



## baby.wish

Hi Ladies,

Maverick I pray number 2 makes it...u never know he/she could be a fighter and catch up to their brother or sister! lets hope!

So I spoke with my RE yesterday, he basically said I had a chemical pregnancy and the embryo stopped growing. He said he is happy that at least something happened ie. implantation and shows us it can happen. I also asked him about the ultrasound showing fluid in my uterus, he same some women have mucus in their uterus? I have never heard of this...I also asked him FET success rates and he said they are usually a little lower then fresh cycles because with fresh cycles you are putting back the best embryos. I also do not have to wait if I wanted to proceed and could start in October with my next period. I'm not sure what to do, i'm up in the air as I want to feel physically and emotionally ready again but at the same time don't want to wait. The procedure itself seems fairly straight forward no injections just taking estrogen orally for about two weeks then start progesterone for approx 5 days and then transfer. My DH said its up to me which doesn't really help me much hahaha.:shrug:


----------



## Strawberry13

Babywish- I'm glad your RE is so positive about everything. I know all of this hasn't been fun but I agree w your doc that it is a great sign that it implanted and stuff. And that's great that you can start the FET as soon as October and your DH is leaving the decision up to you and not pressuring you either way. Hang in there sweetie I'm holding out hope for you. Xo


----------



## baby.wish

Strawberry13 said:


> Babywish- I'm glad your RE is so positive about everything. I know all of this hasn't been fun but I agree w your doc that it is a great sign that it implanted and stuff. And that's great that you can start the FET as soon as October and your DH is leaving the decision up to you and not pressuring you either way. Hang in there sweetie I'm holding out hope for you. Xo

Thanks Strawberry...how are you feeling?? Are you trying to relax or feeling anxious??


----------



## Maverick007

Chris, how is stimming going? I just noticed you started a few days ago.


----------



## Bma11

Baby wish- my RE said FET's are just as good if not better! It worked for me. :) I thoroughly trust him.


----------



## Strawberry13

baby.wish said:


> Strawberry13 said:
> 
> 
> Babywish- I'm glad your RE is so positive about everything. I know all of this hasn't been fun but I agree w your doc that it is a great sign that it implanted and stuff. And that's great that you can start the FET as soon as October and your DH is leaving the decision up to you and not pressuring you either way. Hang in there sweetie I'm holding out hope for you. Xo
> 
> Thanks Strawberry...how are you feeling?? Are you trying to relax or feeling anxious??Click to expand...

Honestly I'm completely relaxed right now, I spent the better part of last weekend crying and now I'm just going to live my life as normal till next Tuesday when I find out. I can't say I haven't been symptom spotting (which btw isn't helping bc I have zero symptoms) so I guess that means I'm somewhat hopeful, but really trying to focus on next steps if this doesn't work.


----------



## Chris_25

Maverick007 said:


> Chris, how is stimming going? I just noticed you started a few days ago.

So far so good. I am doin the gonal f and menopur. I added the ganerelix last night and every morning I have to use it. The ganerelix does itch and sting, but goes away after a bit. I go back for ultrasound and blood tomorrow. As of yesterday I had a lot of follicles, still small but making progress. The ER should be one day next week. Thanks for asking and hope your feeling well <3


----------



## StayHopeful

Strawberry, I really didn't have any symptoms either and for a while I had myself convinced that it hadn't worked. Hang in there!


----------



## Chris_25

Hi ladies. So i've been stimming since 9/20 and yesterday they checked my progesterone level and said it's starting to rise. I had to go back in today to see if it went any higher and if it did they will have to cancel the cycle. :( Not sure why this would happen. Have any of you had this happen before?


----------



## Maverick007

Chris, so sorry to hear that it might be cancelled. I have not had this happen but heard if the level is too high it might interfere w/ implantation. couldn't they just do a "freeze all" of the embryos and let you do a FET? I'm not a doctor so I might just be full of crap, but I would maybe ask about that...


----------



## Chris_25

Maverick007 said:


> Chris, so sorry to hear that it might be cancelled. I have not had this happen but heard if the level is too high it might interfere w/ implantation. couldn't they just do a "freeze all" of the embryos and let you do a FET? I'm not a doctor so I might just be full of crap, but I would maybe ask about that...



You are correct. I've been reading and that is what they usually do. Being this is my first IVF i'm not sure if the doctor would recommend doing that? Ugh i'm waiting for this phone call any moment now. 
Thank you :)


----------



## Strawberry13

Keep us posted Chris! Freezing all wouldn't be terrible but wait to see what they say first. 

How's everyone else doing? Been quiet on here lately.


----------



## Bma11

My estrodial was too high&#55357;&#56853; I had to freeze all and do a FET! And for me it was great. I have two babies in me and my body was able to go back to normal after egg retrival. Hope everything works out in your best interest!


----------



## StayHopeful

Chris I know my doctor wS watching my progesterone during stimming because if it starts to rise it means my body is gearing up to o, so maybe that's what they're concerned about? I hope that things go smoothly!


----------



## Chris_25

Hi ladies,
So it has been canceled! My progesterone levels starting goin too high and yet aren't sure why :( I was even taking the ganarelix. The doctor was honest with me and said he didn't want to waste an IVF cycle and only be able to retrieve 1 egg because my other follicles were not ready yet. So I am converting to an IUI cycle scheduled for tomorrow. Maybe the 7th times the charm? Lol oh well I guess it's for the best but just stinks! He said next time he will put me on a different protocol and use lupron. 

I hope your all feeling well xo


----------



## PinkPeony

Wow that's too bad! :hugs: Fx the IUI does it, and if not it sound like he knows how to adjust for the next one. It's disappointing, but at least you have some good next steps.


----------



## Chris_25

PinkPeony said:


> Wow that's too bad! :hugs: Fx the IUI does it, and if not it sound like he knows how to adjust for the next one. It's disappointing, but at least you have some good next steps.

Thanks it would be my luck that this happens :/ I have to just move forward now. I never realized how many things can arise!


----------



## PinkPeony

Seriously! this progesterone thing is news to me too. I didn't even realize they check it during stims.


----------



## StayHopeful

Chris, that's so frustrating, I'm sorry! I hope that this IUI does the trick though and if not, then hopefully your doctor has a better idea about how to move forward with IVF next time. :hugs:


----------



## Maverick007

What a bummer. I hope you just get lucky w/ this IUI Chris! Keep us posted on how things go.


----------



## baby.wish

Sorry to hear that Chris...I also didn't know they check progesterone levels. Soo many things we dont' realize before we start this journey.:wacko: SOOO FRUSTRATING! Fingers crossed this is the IUI that takes.:thumbup:

Hows everyone else doing?? Strawberry when do you test?


----------



## Maverick007

Strawberry, just wondering the same...I think you said Oct. 1 is official test day? Which is tomorrow! How are you feeling now that some time has passed?


----------



## Strawberry13

Chris let us know how it goes today... Hope you're feeling better, and really hoping and praying the new ivf protocol for next month is exactly what it takes for you. 

I have my beta tomorrow... I was feeling hopeful at the end of last week as I had sore inflated bbs and some cramping that felt different from AF. But over the weekend the bbs deflated and I feel 100% normal, nothing different at all. Haven't tested yet, but will probably take one tonight or tomorrow morning so I don't have to hear it from the nurse while I'm at work. Feeling very emotional today but trying to hold out some hope.


----------



## Maverick007

Everything crossed for you girl! :hugs:


----------



## PinkPeony

Strawberry13 said:


> Chris let us know how it goes today... Hope you're feeling better, and really hoping and praying the new ivf protocol for next month is exactly what it takes for you.
> 
> I have my beta tomorrow... I was feeling hopeful at the end of last week as I had sore inflated bbs and some cramping that felt different from AF. But over the weekend the bbs deflated and I feel 100% normal, nothing different at all. Haven't tested yet, but will probably take one tonight or tomorrow morning so I don't have to hear it from the nurse while I'm at work. Feeling very emotional today but trying to hold out some hope.

*****hand squeeeeeeeze****** The wait is soooo tough I know. I had my symptoms disappear and then they reappeared again ever so slightly when I was 12 or 13 days past transfer. They still come and go all the time. It's definitely no reason to count yourself out. I'm very hopeful for you. Good luck. :flower:


----------



## Strawberry13

Thanks guys :) I will keep you posted...


----------



## baby.wish

Strawberry13 said:


> Chris let us know how it goes today... Hope you're feeling better, and really hoping and praying the new ivf protocol for next month is exactly what it takes for you.
> 
> I have my beta tomorrow... I was feeling hopeful at the end of last week as I had sore inflated bbs and some cramping that felt different from AF. But over the weekend the bbs deflated and I feel 100% normal, nothing different at all. Haven't tested yet, but will probably take one tonight or tomorrow morning so I don't have to hear it from the nurse while I'm at work. Feeling very emotional today but trying to hold out some hope.

FINGERS CROSSED!!! Keep us updated!!!:flower:


----------



## Chris_25

Thank you ladies. I had no idea that these things can happen either! I had my iui this morning and it was so extremely painful that I cried. My insides are so swollen I guess from the IVF medications. I am still in pain and going to acupuncture tonight hoping it helps some. As for what happened with my IVF cycle the nurse old me today that it's not too common but def does happen to people. Of course I get it! Anyway, my body pretty much ignored the ganerilex that prevents you from ovulating and so I have an appointment with the RE to discuss my next protocol which will be lupron. 

Strawberry- I agree I would def test before the beta and I am hoping and praying for you my love <3


----------



## Sunshine24

Strawberry, I have everything crossed for you!! You sound how I felt......and I ended up BFP........ praying hard for ya!


----------



## Nicedips

Strawberry - Fingers crossed for u, good luck


----------



## Strawberry13

Ahhh I don't know how to post pictures on this site but I just a nice dark BFP!!!!!!!


----------



## Maverick007

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! I was hoping you would test tonight!! Woohoo huge congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## StayHopeful

Yay, congratulations strawberry!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## PinkPeony

Yayayayayayayay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had a good feeling for you! Congratulations! :dance:


----------



## Nicedips

Woohoooo! congratulations sooo happy for you


----------



## Strawberry13

Thank you so much guys. But I think I may have bad news... I'm so confused. This morning I took a digi, didn't have to pee too much bc I went in the middle of the night, and it was negative! I think it might be a chemical. I'm so bummed. What do you guys think? Getting my beta now...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## StayHopeful

Don't freak out yet, Strawberry. The FRER tests are really sensitive and can detect hcg levels as low as 12, whereas most digis don't detect anything below 50. So it may just be that your level isn't quite to digi level yet. Good luck with your beta and keep us posted! That should give you some answers. :hugs:


----------



## Maverick007

Yes, what Stay Hopeful said...home tests are nowhere near as reliable as a blood test so the blood test will tell you what's going on.


----------



## PinkPeony

Agreed! Those digi's are notorious for not picking up early bfp's while FRER's are the best. That's a nice line on the FRER. I'm sure you'll have a positive beta.


----------



## Strawberry13

Thanks for reassuring me guys. Ive been googling like nuts and it seems like it is pretty common for the digis to show up positive much later. There's still a chance it's a chemical but I should have a better sense when I get my beta today!


----------



## Strawberry13

Beta is 141 at 11dp3dt. I am pregnant!!!! Ahhhhhhh


----------



## Maverick007

Wow that's wonderful news!!! Stupid digital test! I've heard of them not working and then betas showing over 100 ... it makes no sense. 

Congrats again, soooo happy for you!!


----------



## baby.wish

Strawberry13 said:


> Beta is 141 at 11dp3dt. I am pregnant!!!! Ahhhhhhh

OMG Strawberry!! Thats wonderful news and here you were concerned it didnt work and already planning future cycles!!:winkwink: CONGRATS!!


----------



## PinkPeony

Woohooo!!! Stupid digi. I've always been scared of those.


----------



## PinkPeony

So kids, I had my second ultrasound today. Looks like I'm still in the same holding pattern. Lil' "A" is measuring a full week behind but the heart rate went up from 90 to 121 bpms. (that's still low) Big ol' "B" is doing totally great. My doctor said that I have a 95% chance of delivering at least that one. It was my regular doctor this time (last time she was out of town so I saw a different one), so I was interested to see if she had a different take. She didn't seem quite so grave but basically said that she's letting me know to be "emotionally prepared". Seems like it could still go either way. 

It was pretty cool to see the ultrasound. Last week they were just 2 little white dots, but this week they look like little gummy bears. It's amazing how much they grow in one week. 

I'm back again for the same shenanigans in 2 weeks.


----------



## Maverick007

Wow, thanks for the update... It sounds like he or she is a fighter so far. Will continue to pray for the best...so glad you are getting frequent ultrasounds too!


----------



## Strawberry13

Pink that is great news, baby a is totally a fighter. That's great you've already had 2 sonos. Mine isn't until 3 weeks from now ugh! 

Yeah dumb digital test I'm gonna throw the rest of the box out lol.


----------



## Nicedips

Strawberry - Thats awesome! Congratulations again
Will keep this in mind on digi tests and wont go crazy when my time comes

Pink - baby sure is a fighter. Hang in there


----------



## Strawberry13

Nicedips I'm forgetting where are you at in your process?? And yes definitely throw away all of your digi tests before your next cycle :)


----------



## Nicedips

I was supposed to start IVF in sept but got postponed to next cycle. Waiting for next period to start stimning. I am on short protocol similar to yours, dont know what injections yet. I will know more at nurse talk tomorrow.


----------



## Strawberry13

Oh ok, that's right I thought I remembered us being around the same schedule. Let us know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, Strawberry! Pink, glad to hear both your little beans are still hanging in there!


----------



## Nicedips

I had nurse talk today! Wooow too much information to grasp in 30 min. She was sweet and assured she will guide through step by step when time comes

Interesting thing I grasped is if I have to pay out of pocket they r gng to bill me close to $10k. If insurance covers they bill insurance close to $5K. Shouldn't that be opposite :-(


----------



## StayHopeful

You're one step closer, nicedips! It does seem like a lot after that talk but it's not too bad when you just take it one day at a time.


----------



## Strawberry13

Yeah that does seem a little messed up about the $$. Do they have any kind if payment plan or something to ease the pain at all? 10k sounds about right does that include drugs?


----------



## Maverick007

So excited you are getting started soon, nicedips! It's super overwhelming as everyone here will tell you, but if you just don't get too ahead of yourself, it's not that bad. Without insurance, I paid between 10-11K just for the IVF - that didn't include my meds which were about $2,300. It sucks, there's no getting around that! :( But I know most of us would agree it's worth it to have a chance at achieving your dream! Good luck to you!


----------



## Strawberry13

Yup I agree 100% w maverick, I paid about 15k all in, and it was worth it. I would do it again. It's the build up to it and the emotional toll that was the worst of it for me. The physical part wasn't bad at all.


----------



## PinkPeony

I paid 15K too. :dohh: It still smarts a bit I gotta say, but I would do a million times over. It's a little rough because now we need to do a bunch of work on our house to get ready for a baby and I'm not sure where that money is going to come from. But we'll figure something out.


----------



## Nicedips

I ended up paying 10K, dont know yet how much medicines are gonna cost they will most likely covered by insurance, so not thinking about that. I cant wait for my period to get started. A week seems like forever :)


----------



## Strawberry13

I know the feeling it's like the only time during these last few years I actually wanted my period to come sooner!


----------



## StayHopeful

I think I ended up paying about 15k too.


----------



## Maverick007

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing?

Any news or updates this week? 

I go in for my next OB appt. on 10/16 and the time is dragging by...my mom is chomping at the bit to be able to announce something on FB and I just can't let her until I know things are OK at that appt. I'll be 12w5d by then. :wacko:


----------



## Strawberry13

Omg I can't believe you're gonna be 12 weeks! Time really flies. Keep us posted... Are you guys gonna find out the sex when the time comes? 

I'm feeling ok, not too many symptoms except sore boobs and being tired lot. I have my second beta tomorrow and am already freaking out that my numbers aren't gonna be good but I keep telling myself that I've done everything I can and it's all out of my control now.


----------



## baby.wish

Wow Maverick already 12 weeks! Thats crazy how time flies and you will be entering your second trimester soon! 

Strawberry fingers crossed the beta doubles as it should. :thumbup:

Nicedips, almost time for stims...:winkwink:

As for me I decided I want to try again. We have two embryos on ice, they aren't the greatest quality but worth a shot. I'm going away for the weekend and according to my calculation I should be starting AF this weekend so if thats the case I won't be able to go into the clinic for my baseline ultrasound and will have to wait until November. However if I get it next week instead then we will start this month. Im really praying for the FET to work.


----------



## Maverick007

Strawberry, wow, 7 days in between your betas, you must be going crazy! I'm sure it will be a nice high number though...thinking happy thoughts for you and those little guys!

Babywish, I'm sooo happy to hear you're going to go ahead w/ the FET!! I will definitely pray for success and can't wait to hear of your bfp! 

12 weeks on Friday, I know it has really snuck up on me. I've been feeling so much less nauseous the past few weeks, which is both awesome and also makes me a little nervous! I just can't wait till the 16th. Strawberry, we do intend to find out the sex when the time comes. :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Woohoo Mav, almost to 12 weeks! That's so exciting! I can't wait to hear how your next ultrasound goes. Glad to hear that your nausea is getting better too!

Strawberry, good luck with your beta tomorrow! It's normal to be nervous about it, but I know that everything will be great. I don't think us IVF ladies ever stop worrying. Once we pass one milestone, we just start worrying about the next one :wacko:

Baby.wish, massive good luck with your FET! Those have great success rates too and I'm praying for your success too!

AFM, everything's still holding steady. It's been an adjustment going from the frequent monitoring during my first trimester to the normal pregnancy monitoring schedule, I haven't been to the doctor in 2 weeks and don't go again until a week from Thursday. Then it's just to see the doctor, no ultrasound until Halloween. I'm starting to get a tiny bit of my energy back but I'm still on the nausea medicine. To the people who know, I'm starting to show, but if you didn't know I was pregnant you'd think I've just put on quite a few pounds. At least I've gained back all the weight that morning sickness made me lose (and then a few more pounds on top of that)!


----------



## Maverick007

Aww, so glad to hear everything is great Stay Hopeful!! That's awesome that you are starting to feel a bit better too...before you know it you will be obviously showing! Probably just another week or two. :) I know the feeling though, I just have a pooch that is slightly more bloated some days, but definitely don't look pregnant yet!


----------



## Strawberry13

Thanks guys! I'm going nuts here waiting on my beta results.... 

Babywish I'm so happy you're doing the FET also. One thing my doc explained to me was that embryo quality is really only partially correlated to success- it also depends on your lining, your age, and how well the embie grows once its in its natural home. So maybe a natural FET will have better results since you won't be on as many drugs. 

Stay- glad you're feeling so much better. You really got the worst of the ms, huh? But now you're heading into the home stretch! I'm jealous of you and mav's almost baby bumps :) 

So I've had some of the oddest symptoms (if you can even call them symptoms) - one thing is that I go to bed super early but then I have a really really hard time falling back to sleep after I get up to pee in the middle of the night. That never used to happen to me I could always sleep well into the mornings! And also I feel like I'm getting a cold/flu- sniffly but not too bad but also a little achy and off. I'm soooo hoping it's not the actual flu as I haven't had my shot yet!!


----------



## Maverick007

strawberry, i have been experiencing the exact same things!! arg. it's the worst. i rarely go a night without having to get up to pee and normally i can go right back to sleep but not since i've been pregnant. it takes me forever to fall back asleep! and my nose is so stuffy and annoying! 

can't wait to hear about the beta!!


----------



## baby.wish

Strawberry13 said:


> Thanks guys! I'm going nuts here waiting on my beta results....
> 
> Babywish I'm so happy you're doing the FET also. One thing my doc explained to me was that embryo quality is really only partially correlated to success- it also depends on your lining, your age, and how well the embie grows once its in its natural home. So maybe a natural FET will have better results since you won't be on as many drugs.
> 
> Stay- glad you're feeling so much better. You really got the worst of the ms, huh? But now you're heading into the home stretch! I'm jealous of you and mav's almost baby bumps :)
> 
> So I've had some of the oddest symptoms (if you can even call them symptoms) - one thing is that I go to bed super early but then I have a really really hard time falling back to sleep after I get up to pee in the middle of the night. That never used to happen to me I could always sleep well into the mornings! And also I feel like I'm getting a cold/flu- sniffly but not too bad but also a little achy and off. I'm soooo hoping it's not the actual flu as I haven't had my shot yet!!

Hi strawberry, apparently runny nose, stuffy sore throat is a pretty common early pregnancy symptom. When my sister got pregnant she had a really bad cold thought it was just that a cold and her doc told her that can be a symptom. they even have a name for it called rhinitis something like that. 
hope your beta numbers come back perfect!!


----------



## PinkPeony

Phewf ladies. I have had such a day. Finally can relax a bit and catch up.

Strawberry I am having the exact same sleep issues! I'm up at least twice to pee, after the second one that's it, I'm awake. Which is crazy bc I'm soooooo exhausted allllll the time. 

Baby.wish - happy to hear you're going to be able to do a FET and so soon! It will be so much easier physically. I actually read about a clinic in Germany with very high success rates and all they do is FET cycles. The thinking is that it's easier on the body and more conducive to it sticking if you give your body a break after all the ivf drugs. My doctor also told me not to put too much stock in the stage or quality of the embryos. She said even if they look perfect there could be something irregular about them, and conversely if they look like they have imperfections or they're not blasts yet they can actually be totally fine genetically.


----------



## Strawberry13

So glad to hear I'm not the only one with these symptoms! It's funny everyone tells you how tired you'll be when you're in your first tri so I thought I was so weird for not being able to sleep. 

My beta came back at 3105! Yay! They said I'm done with betas for now, I have to call tomorrow and see when the doc wants me in for a sono.


----------



## Maverick007

great beta!! :thumbup:


----------



## Maverick007

Ok I need a few opinions, if you guys don't mind. :) This is a really petty issue let me just acknowledge now! haha

My next OB appt. isn't until a week from today but all along my mom has had it in her mind that we would make the news "public" at the 12 week mark (Friday) so she could then tell everyone she knows (she is very bad at holding in secrets). I told her that made me nervous b/c I have not had an appt. in over 3 weeks so before I blab about this, I think it makes sense to wait until that next appt. to confirm all is well.

Do you think this is the way to go or am I being a bit paranoid?


----------



## PinkPeony

Ugh moms... The day after I told my mom my news she went and told the dental hygenist (who I also see and actually really dislike). Even told her we did ivf! Basically, if I have a mc I'm going to have to switch dentists now. Anyways that's my mom.... But I think she can wait a little longer till you're comfortable. It's your news. I dunno... I'm a pretty private person so I'm big on that.


----------



## Maverick007

oh dear...she had to tell the dental hygienist?? moms are something else. i totally understand. i keep worrying that my mom will tell everyone that we did IVF too which i really don't want anyone knowing unless i know them well and choose to tell them.


----------



## PinkPeony

Right?? I was like - wow it only took you one whole day to go blab to whoever would listen?? The funny thing is it turns out the hygienist had a baby through a surrogate like 10 years ago. You never know eh. 

But I was like MOM! NO ONE ELSE!!


----------



## Strawberry13

Ugh I have a mom like this too!! I specially told her several times I didn't want her telling anyone we were doing fertility treatments then she went and told my grandparents! I was like, my grandparents don't need to know this, just let them be happy when they get a great grandchild!! I was so pissed off. 

Anyway that's my rant but I agree with pink, only when you both are comfortable and ready, it's YOUR news so you decide who knows and when. I think the 12 week thing is a general guide but if everything looks great at 11 weeks and you're cool with it then why not?


----------



## Maverick007

Thanks guys...I know deep down I will feel more confident if the dr tells me things are still good. I just wish I had never learned about a missed miscarriage!! How is it fair that you can m/c, but not know it happens?? Anyway, I think I will just make her wait. Problem solved. :wacko:


----------



## PinkPeony

I know. I find the idea of a missed miscarriage the biggest mind-f*ck of all. I haven't had a scan in a week and my symptoms feel slightly better and I'm totally paranoid about it! The vanishing twin thing can happen without me knowing it too! I can't wait to get to a stage where I can relax a little.


----------



## SashimiMimi

The thing that made me feel better was when my RE told me once a heartbeat is detected you have a 95% chance of seeing that pregnancy through to term. He assured me my problem was getting pregnant not staying pregnant. I was so paranoid in first tri as I never had nausea and felt panicked at my lack of symptoms.

I remember family announcing early, too. Your comments made me smile a bit as a remember how frustrating it is. My dad wrote an email to my aunts at 6 weeks, told our whole IVF story and then those aunts forwarded it to estranged cousins. 

Hope everyone is doing well. Baby Wish I was glad to hear about you doing FET!! We just took the little guy to Vancouver and had a great time introducing him to family. We have always been open about our battle with infertility and only had ONE friend ask us why we weren't octomom or why we "decided" to only have one baby through IVF! People have such misconceptions about IVF and multiples I wish I had a witty comeback to explain my single baby. 

Pink I was wondering when your due date is? Since we did IVF a year apart almost to the day, I bet our EDDs are close. Mine was May 19 and my son was born on May 17.


----------



## PinkPeony

Wow! Super close! It was May 15 but the doctor changed it to May 18. (No clue why)... I'm sticking with the 15th bc it makes me a little further along and it's our wedding anniversary. :cloud9:

My dummy of a MIL said something like - maybe it's 2 babies! Or 3 or 4!! When we announced to them. :dohh: DH snarled - that's not how it works mom.

My doc gave me a 95% of having my healthy twin too after the 2nd scan.... They're all pretty negative about little twin A. I'm back there for another scan on Tues, so we'll see if s/he's still kickin'. Even with the reassurance about twin B.... I wish I had ms! So jealous of ppl that puke lol!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Pink I'm so out of the loop I had no idea there was a concern!! Stay positive, one thing I learned is that there are so many what ifs during pregnancy. I met a mom of twins on here and she was told right up until the end one of the twins had clubbed feet. Didn't end up being so when her boys were both born with totally normal feet. I was told there was the possibility my baby had a hole in his heart. I had to see a specialist and she saw nothing! It was a lot of stress to go through. I was literally worried sick abd it was the only tine i theew up during pregnancy!! I know it's hard but until you know it's a problem for sure, try not to stress. Good luck with your next scan!! 

PS. I'm not sure where you plan to deliver, but I had an amazing experience at Sunnybrook. They have an excellent high risk unit and I loved my OB there. I had to have an emergency c section and the nurses were so calming and reassuring!


----------



## PinkPeony

I think I'm at Sinai! I hear there and Sunnybrook are the best!

I can't believe doctors sometimes! They have no clue how much they freak us out! This is why I'm on the fence about doing any of the genetic testing. I'm not sure I can handle the stress! After going through fertility treatment I'm just so sick of getting doom and gloom test results.


ETA: just wanted to say I'm not complaining about this stuff. I know these are pretty great problems to have. Just having trouble with anxiety lately which is all stemming from the extra scanning and monitoring. It's doing my head in a bit.


----------



## StayHopeful

Strawberry and Mav, I had the exact same symptom. It was so annoying because I'd lay there and feel tired, but I just couldn't fall back to sleep. It did finally go away though, I'm not sure exactly when. Now I'm waking up at least twice a night to pee, but I fall right back asleep.

Strawberry, great beta! Massive congratulations, I can't wait to hear how your first sono goes!

Mav, I can understand wanting to wait. I wanted to wait until after an appointment to share the news too. And even though I'm in the 2nd trimester, the idea of a missed miscarriage still scares me. It's been a major adjustment going from ultrasounds every 2 weeks at the FS to just every month at my OB. I haven't been to the doctor now in over two weeks and I just have to trust that everything is still going smoothly, but it's easy to freak myself out.

Pink, don't apologize. This whole process takes such a toll on us mentally, physically, and emotionally. I'm glad things are still going well for you!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Sometimes I wonder if all the amazing technology does more harm than good. My brother and SIL also had fertility issues. After they finally conceived my nieces hey were told she had a bundle of veins in her brain that could cause problems. They saw a netic counsellor who said all was fine. I see so many women getting freaked out for no reason from these tests! 

It's okay and completely normal to be anxious. But just remember your body is doing an incredible thing. I was nervous for all 9 months and then even more nervous for the first 2-3 months after the baby finally came! Now he is almost 5 months and I wish I had relaxed and enjoyed pregnancy and the newborn stage more!


----------



## Jlh1980

I agree with sash I had a marker for downs on my 20 week scan then had to do more genetic testing and see a heart specialist. Everything turned out fine but I literally cried for two weeks straight. Then I failed the first part of my glucose screen Nd required more testing which also turned out fine. it feels like the worry Is never going to end! There is so much testing these days that it makes it almost impossible to relax.


----------



## Maverick007

It's clear to me based on all of your stories that the worry will never stop, we'll just always find something new to worry about! :) I'm glad I'm not the only one. I am learning who I can share my fears with and who I can't because there are definitely some people who don't get it and have no ability to empathize. Not that I'm going on and on, which would be annoying...it tends to be people who are older and maybe because when they had their kids, there weren't so many tests and screenings and monitoring - they just had to wait it out and hope for the best.


----------



## PinkPeony

My mom told me my aunt had no idea she was having twins until she gave birth to 2 babies... Can you imagine? I kinda envy that.


----------



## Maverick007

Wow! That's amazing... I can't imagine either!


----------



## Maverick007

welllp, i couldn't take the "should i? shouldn't i?" thoughts any more so i just let the cat out of the bag on FB...12 weeks tomorrow. i might regret it, but hey, we will deal with it if the worst happens. for now i'm going to be positive! :) crazy lady is an understatement i'm thinking...


----------



## PinkPeony

Woohoo!!! Exciting times Mav!


----------



## StayHopeful

Yay Mav, exciting! I had a hard time too when I finally let the cat out of the bag, I was afraid I'd jinxed it or something by going public. I was afraid to press the "post" button!


----------



## Maverick007

haha oh so glad i'm not the only one! lol! i was so nervous to post it! i feel relieved now though. i just tried to keep it simple and to the point.


----------



## Strawberry13

Woohoo congrats! Way to make it officially Facebook offical :)


----------



## PinkPeony

How's it going Nicedips? 

What's new ladies? AFM morning sickness kicked in for me this week. Yesterday I had a contractor in to do a quote on my furnace and I'm standing there while he's explaining all this stuff to me, getting progressively more woozy, then while he's mid-sentence I just bolt out of the room lol! I've also been having some vertigo type feelings. This has all just kicked in over the past few days like wammo.


----------



## StayHopeful

Oh no, Pink, that stinks! I hope that it's not too bad for you. Are you going to ask your doctor about meds? It took me a while to find one that worked for me but it was sooooo worth it.

I had a scare last night, when I went to the bathroom at about 10 I noticed that I had just started bright red spotting. I'd gone to the restroom about an hour beforehand and hadn't noticed anything and I didn't have any pain, but I still freaked out and called my OB's after-hours number. She said to go ahead and go in to the ER just to be on the safe side, so we did. They did bloodwork, which evidently came back normal, and also did an ultrasound. The baby looked good and is still measuring big and his/her heartbeat is right where it has been. The ultrasound tech said that my placenta is near my cervix, which could be causing the spotting, and it turns out I also have a UTI which might be causing it too. I didn't spot too much, not even enough to fill up a liner, and it had pretty much stopped by the time I got to the hospital. I maybe had a tiny bit of pinkish spotting while we were there and then a little bit of brownish spotting this morning. The ER doctor told me to take it easy today and follow up with my OB tomorrow, so I'll call her in the morning. I know the baby was fine on the ultrasound yesterday, but I'm still freaking out a bit.


----------



## Maverick007

Stay, that is so scary!! I'm relieved to hear things looked good though. Keep us posted on what your OB says...blood is something you never want to see.

Pink, sorry the yuckiness is kicking in. :( I hope it stays tolerable for you.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Stay that happened to me twice during pregnancy and line you, I immediately rushed to the hospital. I have no idea what caused it but everything turned out fine. Just take it easy and keep your feet up!! :)


----------



## Nicedips

Stay - how was your OB appt?
Howz everyone else doing
Starting stims from tomorrow!


----------



## Strawberry13

Stay- let us know what happens sounds like everything is ok but it's nice to have the OBs confirmation that it is I'm sure. Must've been so scary though :(

Pink sorry to hear about the MS. I was feeling kinda nauceous yesterday too so I think it may kick on for me sometime soon too... Hope your doc gives you some good meds! 

Nicedips yay so exciting!! It'll all go very fast from now on. Hang in there and make sure you give is a report on your first sono!


----------



## StayHopeful

Thanks, ladies! I took it easy all day yesterday and tried to do the same at work today as much as possible, we didn't have students today so I was at my desk the whole time. I talked to the nurse at my OB's office this morning after she talked to the OB. They got my records from the ER and the doctor didn't seem too concerned. She didn't ask me to come in today or anything. She said take it easy, no bd for now, and call if the spotting either gets heavier or turns bright red again (today it was just a little brownish spotting). I have a regular appointment with her on Thurs so I'll talk to her more then.


----------



## PinkPeony

Happy stimming Nicedips!!

Stay - that's very scary. I know it's so common but I would be totally freaked out too to see blood. Glad that everything looks ok. Just take it easy the next few days.

Strawberry - hope you don't get too sick!


----------



## Luciola

Hi Ladies, I am new here but I have been following this post since August - by when I have just found out that our 3rd iui failed. We were in Canada for our belated honeymoon and the last day I took a test and cried for whole night before taking the long-haul flight back home (we work in Asia). Totally devastated. I then had a hysteroscopy and got mild endo removed. My tubes are fine. Now hubby and I have tried 1 natural cycle post-operation but BFN, we went to see RE again and now planning to do our last iui next cycle (End October) and IVF in 2 cycles (End November).

Congratulations to all the BFPs! I hope that I will be one of you soon. xxx


----------



## Maverick007

Luciola said:


> Hi Ladies, I am new here but I have been following this post since August - by when I have just found out that our 3rd iui failed. We were in Canada for our belated honeymoon and the last day I took a test and cried for whole night before taking the long-haul flight back home (we work in Asia). Totally devastated. I then had a hysteroscopy and got mild endo removed. My tubes are fine. Now hubby and I have tried 1 natural cycle post-operation but BFN, we went to see RE again and now planning to do our last iui next cycle (End October) and IVF in 2 cycles (End November).
> 
> Congratulations to all the BFPs! I hope that I will be one of you soon. xxx

Luciola, I'm so sorry to hear that you are in the same boat with so many of us and the failed IUIs. It's especially hard because we are sometimes led to believe the chances are high with IUIs and so we get extremely hopeful only to be let down. I think this thread has shown that more often than not, IVF seems to work, so if you are not successful this last round, I am hopeful that'll be the answer for you...best of luck to you! :hugs:


----------



## PinkPeony

Welcome Luciola! :wave: Sorry to hear that your honeymoon ended on such a sad note. I definitely remember times that should have been great memories being sullied by BFN's. Hopefully this cycle is the one for you but if not, it's always nice to know that you can move to the next level if it doesn't work out. Let us know how you get on.

AFM: My scan turned out just fine today! Looks like we're having twins! I can finally get excited!! Little "A" has come a long way from last time and is just a few days behind the other one now. My doc basically said at this point (9 weeks) if it shows up on the ultrasound with a good heartbeat there's a 95% chance I'll deliver both babies. What a relief!!! So I have been released into the wilds and no longer have to keep going there for poking and prodding. And the icing on the cake is that my thyroid bloodwork came back as normal so I can stop the medication now and I only have a few more days on prometrium. :dance:


----------



## Maverick007

Woohoo great news Pink!!! You must be thrilled! :happydance:


----------



## Jlh1980

Amazing news pink, congrats!!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Great news pink!!!

Welcome, luciola! The ladies on here are so wonderful and I hope they'll be a help to you on your TTC journey.


----------



## Strawberry13

Pink that's amazing- I knew that little guy was a fighter!! 

Luciola I'm so sorry about the failed attempts, we all know all too well about how awful it is to get your hopes up every month only to be let down. It's so heartbreaking. But you're sticking with it and taking action so you will get there. Keep us posted. 

Nicedips how are the meds so far?


----------



## Luciola

Thank you so much everyone for your kind words! and Bravo to your little A Pink!

Hubby and I would be blessed by one but definitely hoping for more ... We want lots of babies (in our dreamed, ideal life!) but time ticks for him, and for me probably. Moreover, infertility seems extremely hard to cope, when you are a step-mother AND a woman who fights along side her husband against an ex who suddenly kidnapped the children to another country and asks for more money. It may seem off-topic here but there were, and still are moments when we run around in-between our stressful jobs, our lawyers, our fertility clinic - I feel so depressed and wonder when the darkness will at last go away.

Stay positive!


----------



## Nicedips

Pink - Yay for the little one, way to go!
Luciola - sorry to hear, keep faith and stay positive!

DH gave first injection last night, it isnt that bad. My first bw and sono is on Saturday. I am taking 300IU follistim, is that ideal quantity?


----------



## Maverick007

Hey guys, quick update! I had my 12w5d checkup today and of course was anxious as heck as usual especially b/c i had to wait over 45 min to be seen! But I got to hear the heartbeat on the doppler and everything looked really good, thank god! :) Next checkup in 4 weeks again.


----------



## Maverick007

Nicedips, I think my dose of Follistim was pretty low, like 150 a night, so 300 sounds pretty decent!


----------



## PinkPeony

Glad to hear it Mav!! You're basically out of 1st tri already!! :happydance:

300iu sounds like a good dose Nicedips. I was on 200 of gonal f... not sure if they're basically the same or not. I think you'll get some nice follies with that. Looking forward to hearing how your scans go. Remember the first one (or 2 or 3) often doesn't look like much is happening. 

Luci - sorry about the tough situation. Try not to let it all get you down too much. I'm sure things will start going your way soon. :hugs:


----------



## Strawberry13

Maverick awesome news!! Hello 2nd tri! 

Luci ugh that sounds so stressful. Feel free to vent all you want here. I'm sure the financial burden of fertility treatments doesn't help. I hope insurance covers some of it... 

300 sounds normal. I started on 225 I think, then after a few days they started decreasing my dose.


----------



## Luciola

Hi ladies thank you for your encouragement ! Yesterday was a bad day - I fainted when receiving lawyer's bill, almost twice as much as an IVF treatment. We are totally lost.

Something around the topic actually: When RE talked me through the IVF procedure he said I would probably start with 200iu gonal-f using the short protocol.

Mav so happy to hear your scan went well!


----------



## StayHopeful

Luciola, so sorry to hear things have been tough! Stay positive and we're here for you.

Nicedips, good luck! That dose sounds about normal. I know I started on a pretty high dose of gonal f but that's because I didn't respond well to menopur in my last IUI cycle.

Mav, hooray for the 2nd trimester!!! Glad everything went well!

I had a doctor's appointment today too, baby had a nice strong heartbeat on the doppler and the doctor didn't seem too concerned about the spotting. She thinks it's because of low-lying placenta and said to just not do anything too strenuous for a while.


----------



## Maverick007

That's great news Stay! I'm so glad that it didn't seem to be anything serious. :thumbup:


----------



## Nicedips

Howz everyone doing?
I got my results from the weekend, so far looks good
3 follicles on the right measuring 13,12,11 and few little ones
Few on the left two 12, two 11 and one 10


----------



## Strawberry13

That's a great start! You'll see you may even get more popping up over the next few days. 

I'm doing ok, feeling pretty nauseous but hoping that means my LO is doing well!


----------



## Maverick007

great progress, ND! looking forward to hearing how it goes! :)

strawberry, ugh the MS got you huh? i feel like i am finally in the clear but every week or so i'll have a day where it comes back. hope you start to feel good soon...when is your u/s or did you have one yet?


----------



## StayHopeful

Nicedips, sounds like things are going well! Keep us posted!

Strawberry, sorry MS got you! Hopefully it stays with just nausea. For a while, ginger ale and Preggie Pops did help me. Mav, glad to hear that yours is fading! I'm jealous, still taking my medicine every day and even then I'm still queasy.


----------



## Luciola

Just check in to see how everyone is doing. I have late ovulation this month (Day 17 instead of Day 13), I think that's because of all the emotional stress linked with our law suits and finance. 
Waiting impatiently our last iui and first ivf cycle...!


----------



## Strawberry13

oh thanks for the advice stay! I may try the ginger ale and Preggie pops. Mav my sono is tomorrow! They made me wait so long.... But so so excited and nervous for it!

Luci time will fly once you get to ivf trust me! Sorry to hear about all the stress, I hope things get sorted out these next few months.


----------



## baby.wish

Hi ladies,

havent been on here in a while but following everyones progress! 
Mav-congrats on entering the second trimester
Strawberry-sorry to hear of the MS but hey it reminds you, you are pregnant :)
Welcome Luciola, hopefully this last IUI works out for you.
Nicedips when are they estimating egg retrieval for??
Stayhopeful how you doing???

My update, I started taking estrace and will have a scan on Nov 7 to check how thick my lining is. Then if all looks good I will have the FET on Nov 15th. This estrace makes you sooo tired and I am getting horrible headaches. Believe it or not injectables were easier for me. Fingers crossed that I get pregnant from the Frozen cycle. Trying so hard to remain positive, I also started accupuncture to relax me.


----------



## Maverick007

Luciola, I'm sorry to hear all the stress is getting to you, it sounds like a really tough situation. Just try to focus on your own wellbeing as much as possible, I know easier said than done! I pray this next round is the miracle you're waiting for. 

Strawberry, yay for your scan tomorrow! I can't wait to hear the results!!

Stay, I can't believe you are still feeling so bad, that really has to be hard. Is the medicine keeping it tolerable at least? I try not to complain too much when I do feel sick b/c I know there was a time I wished for this feeling, but it does really start to wear on you.

Babywish, so happy to hear you've begun the process!! I'm so hopeful for you, pls keep us updated :). The estrace caused me headaches at first but after my body adjusted it seemed okay. I hope you get through it allright...did they say how long they want you to take it? I had to take the estrace and crinone up until the end of 10 weeks.


----------



## StayHopeful

Luciola, sorry to hear that everything has been so stressful! I agree, once you get to IVF time flies.

Strawberry, how was your sono today?

Babywish, sorry the estrace is giving you trouble! I'm sending positive thoughts for this FET. It sounds like it's so much easier on your body, I'm hopeful that it will help this time and your body will be relaxed and ready for your little bean.

As long as I take my medicine, I'm okay as far as being sick. It's nothing like it was during the first trimester before they switched my med! I do have waves of nausea occasionally and sometimes a little bit of gagging, but I've only thrown up once since I started this med and most of the time I feel pretty good. I'm getting some energy back too. And I definitely have a noticeable bump now :) Our gender scan is next week! We're going to wait to find out though, we're doing a gender reveal party with our families on November 16 and we're going to find out with them at the party.


----------



## PinkPeony

That's a great idea Stay! What a nice way to find out the gender. Do you have any hunch?

Babywish I did not enjoy taking the estrace either. I don't think I had too many bad side effects, it was just... Messy. [tmi warning] I had to take it vaginally.... Let's just say blue is not the best colour for those things. Of course well worth it in the end. The acupuncture will help build a nice lining too. I did it throughout my ivf cycle too.

Nicedips, that's an excellent start. Can't wait to hear how things come along.


----------



## Strawberry13

Wow so many updates on here! Babywish that's so great you're already starting on everything... Stinks about the estrace but as the others said your body will be more relaxed this cycle and FETs seem to have such great success rates!!

Stay I love the gender reveal party idea, my friend did one and it was so cute. I'm planning on doing the same &#128516;

Nicedips how are things? are your ovaries starting to churn out those follicles? 

Luci hope you're feeling better today. 

AFM my scan yesterday was great, there is just one little bean. HB was 140 and everything was on track. I see my new OB next week!


----------



## Chris_25

Strawberry13 said:


> Wow so many updates on here! Babywish that's so great you're already starting on everything... Stinks about the estrace but as the others said your body will be more relaxed this cycle and FETs seem to have such great success rates!!
> 
> Stay I love the gender reveal party idea, my friend did one and it was so cute. I'm planning on doing the same &#55357;&#56836;
> 
> Nicedips how are things? are your ovaries starting to churn out those follicles?
> 
> Luci hope you're feeling better today.
> 
> AFM my scan yesterday was great, there is just one little bean. HB was 140 and everything was on track. I see my new OB next week!



So happy to hear this! :happydance:


----------



## Nicedips

Trigger tonight! Retrieval on sunday. I am nervous wreck, keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Maverick007

Yay Strawberry, congrats, that is awesome news!!

Nicedips, good luck, we are all thinking positive thoughts for you! :)


----------



## PinkPeony

That's awesome Strawberry!! :happydance:


----------



## Strawberry13

Thanks guys!!

Nicedips good luck!! let us know how it goes. I remember how nervous I was but it was all for nothing- it was cake!


----------



## PinkPeony

Oops missed your post Nicedips! Good luck!!! We're crossing fingers for you! x


----------



## Chris_25

Nicedips said:


> Trigger tonight! Retrieval on sunday. I am nervous wreck, keeping my fingers crossed.


Good luck! I know everything will work out great!


----------



## Nicedips

Thanks all! Today is only day without any medication.


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats Strawberry! Glad to hear everything is going well.

Good luck, nicedips! Sending positive thoughts your way!

Mav, not really sure if I have a hunch. I keep thinking its a girl but I keep finding myself referring to it as him... I can't wait to find out!


----------



## Luciola

Nicedips Can't wait to hear more updates from you! It's gonna be successful!

I had a tough Sunday morning as I just learnt that 3 ladies I know were pregnant :-(
But I am hopeful that our turn will be here soon...
And, I wanted to show-off my signature! (you can only edit it after 5 posts, so this is done!) :)


----------



## ttcmoon

luciola - I am sorry dear.Many ladies I know are pregnant, some are staying in same apartment and I need to face them every now and then.It's tough.
Here I got BFN with my 3rd IUI (2nd in 2013) after numerous (I lost count) clomid cycles.I do not know if its ever going to happen.
May I join you all?How many IUI's you tried before moving to IVF?


----------



## Luciola

Moon, Welcome! You are near-ish to me!

I have tried 3 IUI and will do a 4th - the last round before IVF. My RE said we could definitely carry on with IUIs. However I feel like our issue is "unexplained" and we don't want to wait (as we want more than 1 baby but hubby is getting less younger), so we decide that IVF may be the best strategy.

I totally understand you when you say that you wonder "if it's ever going to happen"! I keep asking myself the same question, I cry for it pretty often to be honest... But life goes on, I just pray that we will be lucky soon. My husband holds me and says to me it IS going to happen. We have no choice but to believe in love, and believe it can really conquer all.


----------



## Nicedips

I have bad news :( they got 10 eggs and 6 were mature
None of them fertilized. DH count was very good, 86mil so they said no need for icsi. His count dropped dramatically later. Have follow up with the doctor for next steps.


----------



## ttcmoon

Luciola said:


> Moon, Welcome! You are near-ish to me!
> 
> I have tried 3 IUI and will do a 4th - the last round before IVF. My RE said we could definitely carry on with IUIs. However I feel like our issue is "unexplained" and we don't want to wait (as we want more than 1 baby but hubby is getting less younger), so we decide that IVF may be the best strategy.
> 
> I totally understand you when you say that you wonder "if it's ever going to happen"! I keep asking myself the same question, I cry for it pretty often to be honest... But life goes on, I just pray that we will be lucky soon. My husband holds me and says to me it IS going to happen. We have no choice but to believe in love, and believe it can really conquer all.

Thanks Luci for your support.We are struggling to have our 1st one.And after 2 miscarriages and no success for such a long time I really feel left out.We do not have money as of now so I am thinking of talking about IVF after 2 more IUI cycles as per our initial plan.
I wonder if hubbies low morphology preventing us from getting pregnant or may be my PCOS.I have seen plenty of PCOS ladies getting pregnant with IUI.So I am keeping the hope up.I will keep you in my prayers so you too get a rainbow soon.
Yes this Will happen...and very soon!FX'd.


----------



## ttcmoon

Nicedips said:


> I have bad news :( they got 10 eggs and 6 were mature
> None of them fertilized. DH count was very good, 86mil so they said no need for icsi. His count dropped dramatically later. Have follow up with the doctor for next steps.

I am so sorry for you dear.What will be the next strategy?Sorry I did not had an IVF, though we are planning for one.


----------



## PinkPeony

Nicedips said:


> I have bad news :( they got 10 eggs and 6 were mature
> None of them fertilized. DH count was very good, 86mil so they said no need for icsi. His count dropped dramatically later. Have follow up with the doctor for next steps.

Massive massive :hug: Nicedips. I'm always so amazed how unpredictable ivf can be. Just when everything is looking great, one thing just trips everything up. I hope your doc has some answers and I'm sure they'll have some ideas for next time. I know in my case, my doc thinks we had an issue with fertilisation all this time... Something was stopping the sperm from getting into the egg I guess. We had to do icsi bc of low count, but maybe that will be your ticket. 
Anyway, do something nice for yourself. A glass of wine and a special treat. :hugs:


----------



## Maverick007

Nicedips, noooo. I'm so sorry. I'll be keeping you in my prayers...hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## PinkPeony

ttcmoon said:


> luciola - I am sorry dear.Many ladies I know are pregnant, some are staying in same apartment and I need to face them every now and then.It's tough.
> Here I got BFN with my 3rd IUI (2nd in 2013) after numerous (I lost count) clomid cycles.I do not know if its ever going to happen.
> May I join you all?How many IUI's you tried before moving to IVF?

Welcome ttcmoon. Sorry to hear about your failed IUI cycles. I know how tough it is to keep getting bfn's. I did 5 before moving on to IVF.


----------



## Bma11

So sorry nice dips. :hugs: & prayers


----------



## Maverick007

hi ttcmoon! welcome, though i'm sorry for the reason you're here. i know it felt hopeless for me many times throughout the IUI cycles and even though i'm glad i did them, it was still tough to feel that disappointment month after month, especially after 4.5 yrs we had already tried naturally without success. i ended up doing just 4 IUIs before moving to IVF w/ ICSI. 

i wish you all the best! you have found a good place for support. :)


----------



## Strawberry13

Ttc moon I'm similar to the other girls on here in that I did 5 iuis before ivf... Even though there was nothing glaringly wrong with either of is iuis didn't do the trick. But I hope this next one is it for you and you won't have to move on to ivf! And if you do move to ivf eventually I hope you see all of the great success stories on here with ivf and it gives you some hope. 

Nicedips ugh I'm so so sorry. I remember feeling so devastated when getting the news that only a few of my eggs were mature. But everyone always says that ivf is diagnostic in terms of them being able to figure stuff out that they couldn't before. Maybe you have a fertilization problem? I know you said your DHs count is good, is his morphology and motility good too or is it borderline? Either way I hope the doctors give you some answers soon and you're able to move on to a protocol that works better for you. Sending lots of hugs in the meantime. 

Bma- how are you doing? Haven't heard from you in a while.


----------



## ttcmoon

Maverick and strawberry,thanks for the support.I am glad that I joined this thread and got similar iui failure stories.


----------



## Nicedips

Thanks for the kind words! I had so much hope this cycle, It hurts I cannot do anything, cannot control my life. I am just focusing on next steps, meeting Re next week. I dont know if its to early, thought about adoption too. DH just brushed it off on this thought.


----------



## Maverick007

Nicedips said:


> Thanks for the kind words! I had so much hope this cycle, It hurts I cannot do anything, cannot control my life. I am just focusing on next steps, meeting Re next week. I dont know if its to early, thought about adoption too. DH just brushed it off on this thought.

it's definitely understandable to feel helpless in this situation...we are so dependent on the doctors to find the answers for us. :( i'm hoping against hope that this cycle will show them what's going on and why fertilization didn't happen...keep us posted and just take good care of yourself in the meantime, you definitely deserve a break from this rollercoaster for a little bit. :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

Welcome, ttcmoon. So sorry to hear about your last failed IUI. Feeling like it's never going to happen is completely understandable :hugs: DH and I did 3 IUIs before IVF. We had unexplained infertility and the doctor actually recommended IVF after just 2 IUIs, but we decided to go ahead and give one more a try before committing to the financial increase of IVF. It turns out that IVF was what we needed, though.

Nicedips, so sorry to hear about your fertilization report! :hugs: I hope the doctor can give you some answers about a better plan for next time.


----------



## tlm

Hi girls! I haven't posted on is thread in a while but it caught my eye again and I thought I would drop a line. My story was we tried for 2.5 years, did everything under the sun diagnostically (hsg, lap, SA) and the only thing that was awry was I had stage 3 endometriosis. After clearing that up we did 4 iui cycles, all with no luck! We moved on to ivf and I didn't respond the way I should have with stimming and only had 3 eggs retrieved out of the 10 they saw on u/s. all 3 of those eggs fertilized and two were great quality and one was lesser, we put all 3 back and 2 took!!! I have beautiful 6 month old twin boys!! I was so devastated at my egg retrieval to only have 3 eggs to work with, but like everyone says you only need one!!! Never lose hope!!

Good luck!!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hey TLM!! Hope you and the boys are well!


----------



## March312

Hi ladies- hope I can join. Dh and I just failed our 3rd iui. (Af hasnt arrived yet,but all hpts are bfn). So frustrated! I think we are moving on to an injectables/iui cycle at least 1 or2 before moving on to IVF. I have PCOS and dh has below average count and motility. This 3rd iui his count was 8 mil and motility was 44%. I had two follicles 20 & 18mm. I am hoping that the injectables give us a better shot at conceiving, although if the issue is the sperm then it won't really make a difference I guess. Good luck to everyone !


----------



## March312

tlm said:


> Hi girls! I haven't posted on is thread in a while but it caught my eye again and I thought I would drop a line. My story was we tried for 2.5 years, did everything under the sun diagnostically (hsg, lap, SA) and the only thing that was awry was I had stage 3 endometriosis. After clearing that up we did 4 iui cycles, all with no luck! We moved on to ivf and I didn't respond the way I should have with stimming and only had 3 eggs retrieved out of the 10 they saw on u/s. all 3 of those eggs fertilized and two were great quality and one was lesser, we put all 3 back and 2 took!!! I have beautiful 6 month old twin boys!! I was so devastated at my egg retrieval to only have 3 eggs to work with, but like everyone says you only need one!!! Never lose hope!!
> 
> Good luck!!

That's a great story & gives me hope! Thank you!


----------



## ttcmoon

Welcome march312, looks like we are on same boat.I too have PCOS.I guess, with PCOS egg quality is not good.My hubby has low morphology.I am sorry for both of us and all other ladies going through the pain of failed fertility treatments and draining money.But there are so many supporting ladies with live success examples.IVF/ICSI appears to be the last and lucrative option for us.I hope it happens even before that.FX for you and me.

TLM - Great story, gave me some hope.Thanks for sharing.

stayhopeful - Thanks for the motivation hun.Your real life example gave me so much of hope.We are planning to do 2 more IUI's and then move to IVF.:hugs: your kind words were much needed!


----------



## Maverick007

welcome to all the new ladies on here :) just real quick i wanted to share our success story...i don't have pcos but my DH's sperm counts and motility ranged from severely low (1.5mm at the lowest i think) to just below normal depending on when they were checked - after his varicocele surgery, things seemed to improve but not significantly. we tried for 5 yrs and hadn't prevented for almost 10 yrs and i felt like a total failure a lot of the time. i felt so much hope doing the IUIs because everywhere i read online, it seemed a lot of ppl had success but unfortunately, 4 IUIs later it didn't work for us. i tended to have 1-3 good sized follicles and regular cycles, etc. anyway, i just wanted to encourage you all to keep going and keep positive b/c you never know when the cycle will happen when things just click. we ended up doing ICSI which is expensive but we found a way to make it work and i honestly don't even think of the money now, i just know everything was worthwhile to get to this place. i wish you all tons and tons of luck in your journey to have a little one! :dust:


----------



## March312

ttcmoon said:


> Welcome march312, looks like we are on same boat.I too have PCOS.I guess, with PCOS egg quality is not good.My hubby has low morphology.I am sorry for both of us and all other ladies going through the pain of failed fertility treatments and draining money.But there are so many supporting ladies with live success examples.IVF/ICSI appears to be the last and lucrative option for us.I hope it happens even before that.FX for you and me.
> 
> TLM - Great story, gave me some hope.Thanks for sharing.
> 
> stayhopeful - Thanks for the motivation hun.Your real life example gave me so much of hope.We are planning to do 2 more IUI's and then move to IVF.:hugs: your kind words were much needed!

I'm glad we can go through this together! What meds are you on now? What cd are you on? I am waiting on af. Should be here tomorrow or Sunday. I just want it to come already so we can get started !


----------



## March312

Thanks maverick! It's been so hard going through the iui's. So emotionally draining! Our docs said if we choose to do ivf, they would do icsi.


----------



## StayHopeful

Ttcmoon, glad I could help! I know how frustrating and lonely it can be. The ladies on here are amazing though and they definitely kept me sane through my IVF cycle!

Welcome, march, and I'm sorry to hear about your bfns. I hope that moving on to injectibles does the trick for you! We're here for you and we'll be rooting for you.

Mav, I can't believe you're 15 weeks! When do you find out what you're having, if you're going to find out?

I had my gender ultrasound on Thursday, the nurse put the results in an envelope and I gave them to my best friend who is planning our gender reveal party. I can't wait to find out! Everything else looked great with the baby, he/she is growing right on track. It was amazing to see the little heart, brain, kidneys, and everything! And my placenta has moved back up to a better position, so hopefully I won't have any more problems with spotting.


----------



## Maverick007

woohoo stay! you're almost halfway done, that's amazing! that is so exciting you are almost ready to find out the gender, i can't wait to hear. so glad that things are progressing so well for you...

i am a bit stumped b/c my OB has yet to mention any gender u/s, but i do have a level 2 u/s on the 21st. she explained this as being due to check for heart defects because she said IVF babies tend to have higher risk for them? i hadn't heard this ever before. when i researched what a level 2 u/s is, it basically sounds like a very complete anatomy scan where, if baby cooperates, you can learn the gender. :) so i'm crossing my fingers we will find out in less than 3 weeks! we don't plan to do a gender party but definitely want to find out what we're having. i am also starting to bump out a bit too where people are starting to notice so that's kinda exciting!


----------



## Maverick007

how are the rest of the pregnant ladies?? any new updates? pink you must be into 2nd trimester by now!


----------



## PinkPeony

Mav! Look at you with your orange lol! Can you believe it? :happydance:

Almost there! Still pinching myself. I have a couple big appointments next week - my NT scan and my first proper prenatal appointment. After those are under my belt and *fingers crossed* everything looks ok, I'll really be able to relax and we can start spreading the news a bit more widely. I've told a handful of friends and our immediate families but we've been pretty low-key still. People really FREAK OUT when we tell them it's twins.


----------



## StayHopeful

Pink, it's such a huge relief to get to that point! FX that everything looks great at your next two appointments.

Mav, I think that's what the ultrasound I had last week was. They didn't call it a level 2 ultrasound, they called it an anatomy scan, but they definitely looked at a lot of other things besides the gender.


----------



## Strawberry13

Hi girls! I've been keeping posted on here and haven't had the time to write much until now. Mav, pink, and stay I can't believe how far you guys are already! I can't wait to find out the gender stay... When is your party? Pink congrats on the 2nd tri it must be such a relief to be there :) maverick good luck at the anatomy sono I've never heard of the heart risks with ivf babies... But I do hope you get to find out the sex early!

ND how are you girl? Any news from the follow up with the RE? Are you going to give it another shot? 

March and ttc moon hang in there girls your time will come. Just ask any of us here how many times we doubted... But miracles do happen. Keep us posted on your upcoming cycles we are here to cheer you on! 

AFM I'm 9 weeks! I've been having a fair bit of nausea but nothing too terrible. I saw my OB last week and all went well, we discussed the blood screening tests that we'll have to decide on in a few weeks... I started to panic a little but I'm committed to just enjoying the pregnancy and take it 1 day at a time.


----------



## March312

Thanks strawberry!
Well nothing too much going on right now. On cd4, started clomid yesterday and will start the follistim injections on either fri or sat. So nervous!! Hubby will be giving me the shots.


----------



## StayHopeful

Strawberry, the gender reveal is November 16. I got the invite in the mail today and I'm so excited!

March, GL with this cycle!!! FX for you!


----------



## Luciola

Hi Ladies! It has been a while that i didn't come to say hi. Yesterday was hubby's birthday I was all happily celebrating but this morning I "welcomed" my period... So Cycle starts AGAIN! Sick of it really! 

Now I feel that our infertility is nearly explained... my initial plan was to do the last iui (100iu gonal-F) this month and ivf in December just before X'mas. Now I am not so sure. If it is unexplained and we have already done 3 iui BFN, shall we move directly to IVF? It is a bit of financial and emotional saving if we skip this last iui... I really don't know what to do!


----------



## baby.wish

Hi ladies...I've been reading all the posts but haven't had time to post recently. Maverick/Pink/Stayhopeful/Strawberry so happy to hear everything is going well in your pregnancies. Stayhopeful gender reveal party sounds like such a fun idea. Welcome to all the new ladies on here I want to send baby dust to all that are trying for their little one :dust:

Luciola I know exactly how you feel, we were in the exact same boat do we do another IUI or just go directly to IVF. In the end we decided to do IVF as financially and emotionally I felt drained and just wanted to get on with it. Unfortunately our first try at IVF resulted in a chemical pregnancy but we are now trying a frozen cycle. I go in tomorrow for a lining check and if all goes well the transfer will be next Friday the 15th. Please pray for me ladies!! I'm soooo scared and very anxious, I am really worried that if the first round didn't work and the embryo stopped growing the same will happen again as they are from the same batch. I know that type of thinking is not going to help me :wacko:. On a positive note I have started accupuncture and I feel relaxed after I leave every appt. He is also going to be there to do accupuncture before and after the transfer. Thought I would try something different this time around. I pray by Christmas I am pregnant. Fingers are tightly crossed.


----------



## Strawberry13

Babywish and Luciola I am praying hard that you will both be knocked up by christmas! 

I can't believe your FET is already next week babywish, it seemed like it went so fast. Will you be transferring 2? I hope the process/ meds were easier this time around than with your fresh cycle. 

Luciola that is a tough decision... What does your doctor say? Does he think the motility/morphology is the reason that iuis aren't working? If so, and there isn't much more that can be done about it, then my advice would be to go to ivf but that's just based on my experience. I know how hard iuis are after so many have failed and you build your hopes up. Plus it isn't cheap if insurance isn't covering it!!


----------



## Luciola

Babywish, go go go! I pray hard for you!

Hubby and I finally decided that we are going to do IVF immediately! Yesterday I was sitting in the meeting room and got so sick of coming to the fertility clinic again and again only having disappointment. So we decided just go for the best. 

HOWEVER - my RE informed me that he would not be around for the egg replacement for this and next cycle! He said he could appoint another Dr in the clinic to do the replacement but he thought that Dr was relatively junior (than him). So he suggested us to stim and do egg retrieval this month (he will be around), and freeze all the embie, and wait until Jan-Feb next year to do the replacement. I am pretty upset about the timing to be honest, but if this is the best we can do, then be it. My RE said not to worry as their frozen technique was pretty good and it seems FET has higher successful rate as it gives your body time to rest and build up an optimal lining.

What do you think ladies? It means I will have no fresh transfer but only FET(s) this time!

I start stim on Nov 8 with Gonal-F 225iu until my Day 7 blood test and appointment.


----------



## StayHopeful

Babywish, GL with your transfer! Sending lots of prayers your way. Glad acupuncture is helping too.

Luciola, sorry about the timing! I know that fets have good success rates though.


----------



## PinkPeony

Hi everyone :wave: 

Babywish! Good luck on your FET. At least this time around it will be a lot easier on you physically and not so much monitoring. You got this girl. :thumbup: i really enjoyed acupuncture too, if nothing else it does wonders for your stress levels, but there's also some really thorough studies showing how it improves ivf success rates.

Luciola - it's not a bad thing to let your body have a rest from all the meds and then have a FET. That does suck though about the timing, but look at it as a nice break from all the fertility stuff and do some stuff you won 't be able to do once you get preg.

March - the injections aren't so bad once you get used to them. I was all fingers the first time I had to do one. Kept dropping things and stuff. Lol!

AFM, had my NT scan today. It went great as far as I can tell. The technicians in Canada aren't allowed to give any opinions, but she showed me the twins on the monitors. A lot bigger than they were at 9 weeks and moving around. Heart beats seem normal. It was very cool. No picture though which is kind of a bummer esp bc my DH wasn't able to come.


----------



## ttcmoon

March312 said:


> ttcmoon said:
> 
> 
> Welcome march312, looks like we are on same boat.I too have PCOS.I guess, with PCOS egg quality is not good.My hubby has low morphology.I am sorry for both of us and all other ladies going through the pain of failed fertility treatments and draining money.But there are so many supporting ladies with live success examples.IVF/ICSI appears to be the last and lucrative option for us.I hope it happens even before that.FX for you and me.
> 
> TLM - Great story, gave me some hope.Thanks for sharing.
> 
> stayhopeful - Thanks for the motivation hun.Your real life example gave me so much of hope.We are planning to do 2 more IUI's and then move to IVF.:hugs: your kind words were much needed!
> 
> I'm glad we can go through this together! What meds are you on now? What cd are you on? I am waiting on af. Should be here tomorrow or Sunday. I just want it to come already so we can get started !Click to expand...

Its CD9 for me.Did you get your AF?
I am glad to get you with me :)


----------



## Luciola

StayHopeful said:


> Babywish, GL with your transfer! Sending lots of prayers your way. Glad acupuncture is helping too.
> 
> Luciola, sorry about the timing! I know that fets have good success rates though.

Hi Stay, I noticed your retrieval and replacement dates, it seemed that the embryo replacement was on Day 6?


----------



## ttcmoon

PinkPeony - Glad to know about your scan.Bad that your hubby could not make it.Why did not they provide any scan picture?

Luciola - FET's have great success rate.Fingers crossed for you.All the best for your stim!

baby.wish- Your transfer is not far away!I too will pray for you so you get pregnant in this cycle.I am also in same boat as you were in, but we thought of giving IUI another try and my doctor is not willing to go for IVF.I hope it works this time.

StayHopeful - I am so excited for the gender party!Sounds great.I too wish to have one soon! But here in India they do not reveal gender till end as many people kill female babies inside womb.

Mav - I never heard of heart issues with IVF babies.FX'd for you :)


----------



## PinkPeony

Not sure why they didn't give me a pic. I didn't even ask. In Canada it's public healthcare so you kinda get what you get IYKWIM. I did get a report with all the measurements and info from the scan, which is probably all very important... but I'd rather have a pic lol!


----------



## March312

baby.wish said:


> Hi ladies...I've been reading all the posts but haven't had time to post recently. Maverick/Pink/Stayhopeful/Strawberry so happy to hear everything is going well in your pregnancies. Stayhopeful gender reveal party sounds like such a fun idea. Welcome to all the new ladies on here I want to send baby dust to all that are trying for their little one :dust:
> 
> Luciola I know exactly how you feel, we were in the exact same boat do we do another IUI or just go directly to IVF. In the end we decided to do IVF as financially and emotionally I felt drained and just wanted to get on with it. Unfortunately our first try at IVF resulted in a chemical pregnancy but we are now trying a frozen cycle. I go in tomorrow for a lining check and if all goes well the transfer will be next Friday the 15th. Please pray for me ladies!! I'm soooo scared and very anxious, I am really worried that if the first round didn't work and the embryo stopped growing the same will happen again as they are from the same batch. I know that type of thinking is not going to help me :wacko:. On a positive note I have started accupuncture and I feel relaxed after I leave every appt. He is also going to be there to do accupuncture before and after the transfer. Thought I would try something different this time around. I pray by Christmas I am pregnant. Fingers are tightly crossed.

Hi babywish! I really hope it works for you this time! Try to stay positive. I know it has to be hard since it didnt work last time. Keep us updated! I am looking into starting ivf in December if I get one more bfn!


----------



## March312

ttcmoon said:


> March312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcmoon said:
> 
> 
> Welcome march312, looks like we are on same boat.I too have PCOS.I guess, with PCOS egg quality is not good.My hubby has low morphology.I am sorry for both of us and all other ladies going through the pain of failed fertility treatments and draining money.But there are so many supporting ladies with live success examples.IVF/ICSI appears to be the last and lucrative option for us.I hope it happens even before that.FX for you and me.
> 
> TLM - Great story, gave me some hope.Thanks for sharing.
> 
> stayhopeful - Thanks for the motivation hun.Your real life example gave me so much of hope.We are planning to do 2 more IUI's and then move to IVF.:hugs: your kind words were much needed!
> 
> I'm glad we can go through this together! What meds are you on now? What cd are you on? I am waiting on af. Should be here tomorrow or Sunday. I just want it to come already so we can get started !Click to expand...
> 
> Its CD9 for me.Did you get your AF?
> I am glad to get you with me :)Click to expand...

Yes I am on CD6 today. Right behind you! I'm glad we can go through this together too. It's hard to talk about ttc with my friends that aren't going through this. We haven't really talked to our parents about it because we wanted to surprise them. If we have to go to ivf we will let them know then.


----------



## Maverick007

march and ttcmoon- praying and very hopeful for these IUIs! lots of baby dust your way! 

luc., do you have a gut feeling either way? it could be theoretically better to wait for the dr. w/ more experience, but i would listen to your gut feelings about it. i was w/ a particular dr. the whole way (who had a bit less experience) and she did the retrieval, but then i ended up w/ a different dr. for the transfer (who had been doing it a lot longer) so in the end, i'll never know if it would have been any different of an outcome, but i was glad it worked out that way. i am very hopeful for you and excited you're getting started!

pink, great news that everything looks good in your scan! that's exciting you got to see the beebies too! i haven't seen ours since 8 weeks so i'm pretty much dying until the 21st! 

strawberry, glad everything is going so well with you too!!

stayhopeful, the 16th is coming up so soon, definitely keep us posted when you find out the gender. :)

babywish, im' so glad that your FET is underway! i know it cannot be easy to have a positive attitude all the time, but i am in agreement with everyone else that FETs have a higher success rate and seem to be so much easier on you physically and emotionally. i am crossing everything for you and keeping you in my prayers.

hope i didn't miss anyone, i can hardly keep up these days!


----------



## Luciola

Thank you everyone! I started Gonal-F 225iu this morning on my left side tummy! (I live in GMT+8 - so it is already 8th Nov morning now). It was not the pen-style injection but a proper syringe! Hubby acted like a real nurse. 

I was pretty upset about the timing but I talked myself out of it: 1/ it won't be so stressful and allows me to recover from egg retrieval (under general anesthesia and I reacted pretty badly to it when I had my lap); 2/ it won't interfere with my work nor the holiday season, imagine I have to bed rest for X'mas? not ideal!

Although I was still a bit unsure, as I noticed Stay's transfer was on Day 6 (am I right, *Stay*?), my RE will be available on Day 6 therefore I am wondering if this can be my case as well?

*Mav*, I know what you mean, and yes my gut feeling is - I want my initial RE to do the replacement; further he says that good replacement technique is one of the key factors to success. So I just think that everything happens for a reason. Let's go step by step.


----------



## Maverick007

Luciola, I think that sounds like the stars are aligning then and everything makes sense to wait for your regular doctor. I can't imagine having to be on bed rest over Christmas either!


----------



## ttcmoon

Luci - Lucky girl to have a caring hubby.Bed rest over christmas sounds bad!I hope things get sorted out soon! :hugs:

PinkPeony - In case if you get the scan pics, post it here.I would love to see your small one :) 

March - Yes we are almost going together in this cycle.I hope we both get BFP's together!Won't it be a fun???


----------



## March312

ttcmoon said:


> Luci - Lucky girl to have a caring hubby.Bed rest over christmas sounds bad!I hope things get sorted out soon! :hugs:
> 
> PinkPeony - In case if you get the scan pics, post it here.I would love to see your small one :)
> 
> March - Yes we are almost going together in this cycle.I hope we both get BFP's together!Won't it be a fun???

I really hope so! Have you had any more scans lately? Tonight was my 3rd night of injections... Ugh. I procrastinate every time hubby is ready to give me the shot. I hate it but I know I have to do it if I want a baby!


----------



## March312

Luciola said:


> Thank you everyone! I started Gonal-F 225iu this morning on my left side tummy! (I live in GMT+8 - so it is already 8th Nov morning now). It was not the pen-style injection but a proper syringe! Hubby acted like a real nurse.
> 
> I was pretty upset about the timing but I talked myself out of it: 1/ it won't be so stressful and allows me to recover from egg retrieval (under general anesthesia and I reacted pretty badly to it when I had my lap); 2/ it won't interfere with my work nor the holiday season, imagine I have to bed rest for X'mas? not ideal!
> 
> Although I was still a bit unsure, as I noticed Stay's transfer was on Day 6 (am I right, *Stay*?), my RE will be available on Day 6 therefore I am wondering if this can be my case as well?
> 
> *Mav*, I know what you mean, and yes my gut feeling is - I want my initial RE to do the replacement; further he says that good replacement technique is one of the key factors to success. So I just think that everything happens for a reason. Let's go step by step.

When do you think your egg retrieval will be? I hope everything works out with your doctor.


----------



## ttcmoon

I too hate the shots March...but anything for the little one.

Tomorrow is my IUI!Yesterday was cd13 and I had 3 mature follicles of - 19mm,18.5mm and 18mm.I got the hcg trigger at night.My RE is still not happy with my lining though.It was 9mm yesterday but the appearance is patchy rather.
I am still keeping my hopes up.I have seen so many "perfect" cycles failing for me.So I just hope this not so perfect one does the trick.Pray for me!


----------



## Luciola

Hey ttcmoon, those are great numbers! FX for you...!

I just had my first IVF soon today - Day 7, after 5 days of stim, I had 7 follicles on left side and 4 on right side. about 4 were above 10mm, 4 of them were 8-9mm, 3 were small ish around 5-6mm. Lining being 7.1mm. 

My E2 was 2401 today.

RE said it looked fine, I don't know what I should expect - are those OK follies? I will carry on my 225iu for the next 4 days until my 2nd sono and add Cetrotide the antagonist. 

I pray hard for the follies to grow, the jabs start to get on my nerves every morning...


----------



## ttcmoon

Luci,I am not aware of IVF protocols..but cd7 is pretty early and follicles have ample chance to grow still...FX'd for you.


----------



## PinkPeony

Luci - that's a great response! After a couple more days stimming you'll get more popping up, but that's a really good start.


----------



## Luciola

Thank you ttcmoon and Pink - I really start to hate needles and hope I won't have to do it again and again! Grow grow my follies... (sounds weird!)
Pink - My husband's family is from Toronto, too


----------



## ttcmoon

luciola - You won't have to do it again.I can understand how promising an IVF cycle is with the amount of money spent and hopes held.It has worked for many and will definitely work for you too.


----------



## baby.wish

:dust:hi ladies,

good luck today TTCMOON! Luciola your follie numbers sound great you are well on your way. Sending both of you babydust!:dust:

So I had my lining check and got the go ahead for FET transfer Friday. I'm sooo nervous!! I reallllly pray this is my time.


----------



## PinkPeony

I really hope this is it for you too Baby.Wish!!!! Good luck!! :dust:


----------



## Maverick007

Good luck ladies!! So hopeful for you all.


----------



## Chris_25

Hi ladies have to catch up with all of you. Hope your doing well! 
I can't believe the time has come and tomorrow is my ER! Ah so excited and nervous!


----------



## Maverick007

Chris_25 said:


> Hi ladies have to catch up with all of you. Hope your doing well!
> I can't believe the time has come and tomorrow is my ER! Ah so excited and nervous!

I was just wondering what was happening with you Chris! That's awesome!! Good luck tomorrow. :)


----------



## Chris_25

Maverick007 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies have to catch up with all of you. Hope your doing well!
> I can't believe the time has come and tomorrow is my ER! Ah so excited and nervous!
> 
> I was just wondering what was happening with you Chris! That's awesome!! Good luck tomorrow. :)Click to expand...


Aw thank you! :flower:


----------



## March312

Ttc moon- good luck tomorrow!! Update us on how it went. I am just a few days behind you!

Chris - so exciting !! I am hoping this is it for you ! Good luck. Ivf will be my next step if this iui doesn't work. 

Babywish -- good luck with your FET!

Afm- had my scan today and showed two decent sized follicles, one at 14mm and one at 13mm. So I was told to continue my follistim and then go back for another scan on thurs. Most likely will trigger thurs night. I really hope this is it!


----------



## StayHopeful

Luciola, sorry I didn't respond earlier. I did a Day 5 transfer, which was standard for my clinic. They said they only do Day 3 if they feel like it's necessary and they do a Day 6 transfer if you choose to do the optional genetic testing on the embryos because they need the extra time to get the results back. Your numbers so far sound great! I had less follies than that and my estradiol was lower at my first ultrasound and I ended up with a ton of follices. And the other ladies are right, you'll see a lot of growth at the next few ultrasounds.

Baby.wish, massive good luck on your FET! Keeping everything crossed for you!

Chris, good luck on your ER tomorrow! I completely understand being nervous but I know it will go smoothly and I can't wait to hear how many eggs you end up with.


----------



## Luciola

March312 said:


> Ttc moon- good luck tomorrow!! Update us on how it went. I am just a few days behind you!
> 
> Chris - so exciting !! I am hoping this is it for you ! Good luck. Ivf will be my next step if this iui doesn't work.
> 
> Babywish -- good luck with your FET!
> 
> Afm- had my scan today and showed two decent sized follicles, one at 14mm and one at 13mm. So I was told to continue my follistim and then go back for another scan on thurs. Most likely will trigger thurs night. I really hope this is it!

Hi March, that sounds like text-book size. It's always a suspense approaching the "likely-to-trigger" time but I am sure you ll do great!

Sorry I didn't answer before - my retrieval is for now "likely" to be on the 19th.


----------



## ttcmoon

Chris - all the best hun.I am keeping my everything crossed for you.

I am now sitting at doctors clinic,waiting for iui.all 3 follies have ovulated and hubby already gave his semen sample.


----------



## Chris_25

Hi ladies I just got home from Egg Retrieval and I am puking from the anasthesia but other than that all went great and they were able to retrieve 23 eggs.
Thank you all for the well wishes! I was crying because I was drugged up and thought they said only 3 lol


----------



## ttcmoon

Wow chris...sounds like a great response.My IUI went good.


----------



## PinkPeony

Wow 23 eggs is fantastic!! Do you think you'll transfer 1 or 2? Hope you feel better soon. x

Glad to hear you IUI went well moon. Hope this is the one! :dust:


----------



## Chris_25

ttcmoon said:


> Wow chris...sounds like a great response.My IUI went good.

Thanks. So glad you iui went well. Was it today?


----------



## Chris_25

PinkPeony said:


> Wow 23 eggs is fantastic!! Do you think you'll transfer 1 or 2? Hope you feel better soon. x
> 
> Glad to hear you IUI went well moon. Hope this is the one! :dust:


I will be transferring 2 although my doctor is aiming toward only transferring 1 but it's my decision. I want to increase my chances after all this.


----------



## PinkPeony

Chris_25 said:


> PinkPeony said:
> 
> 
> Wow 23 eggs is fantastic!! Do you think you'll transfer 1 or 2? Hope you feel better soon. x
> 
> Glad to hear you IUI went well moon. Hope this is the one! :dust:
> 
> 
> I will be transferring 2 although my doctor is aiming toward only transferring 1 but it's my decision. I want to increase my chances after all this.Click to expand...

I say GO FOR IT!! :)


----------



## Chris_25

PinkPeony said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PinkPeony said:
> 
> 
> Wow 23 eggs is fantastic!! Do you think you'll transfer 1 or 2? Hope you feel better soon. x
> 
> Glad to hear you IUI went well moon. Hope this is the one! :dust:
> 
> 
> I will be transferring 2 although my doctor is aiming toward only transferring 1 but it's my decision. I want to increase my chances after all this.Click to expand...
> 
> I say GO FOR IT!! :)Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## Maverick007

woohoo! 23 eggs is great! :happydance:

good luck ttcmoon!!


----------



## Chris_25

Maverick007 said:


> woohoo! 23 eggs is great! :happydance:
> 
> good luck ttcmoon!!

:happydance:


----------



## Strawberry13

I say go for the 2 embies! If you're ok with twins then I think it makes sense and increases your chances!

Luciola any updates? Sounds like stimming is going well. 

Ttc moon glad the iui went well. Now the long tww ugh keep yourself occupied! 

March sounds like your follicles are a good size! They're almost the same so that'll make timing easier. 

Stay- almost time to find out the sex right? So excited for you!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Ttcmoon, glad the IUI went well! Fx for you!

Chris, 23 is awesome!!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Gender reveal party is Sat, I can't wait!


----------



## Chris_25

StayHopeful said:


> Ttcmoon, glad the IUI went well! Fx for you!
> 
> Chris, 23 is awesome!!!

I am praying for a good report tomorrow! Wow you had a lot of eggs retrieved!


----------



## Chris_25

StayHopeful said:


> Gender reveal party is Sat, I can't wait!

That is so exciting! You have no idea, right?


----------



## Luciola

Chris, that's really great! Congratulations!!!
I m hoping that I can have as many as you did. Count down to my ER next Tues...


----------



## March312

Luciola said:


> March312 said:
> 
> 
> Ttc moon- good luck tomorrow!! Update us on how it went. I am just a few days behind you!
> 
> Chris - so exciting !! I am hoping this is it for you ! Good luck. Ivf will be my next step if this iui doesn't work.
> 
> Babywish -- good luck with your FET!
> 
> Afm- had my scan today and showed two decent sized follicles, one at 14mm and one at 13mm. So I was told to continue my follistim and then go back for another scan on thurs. Most likely will trigger thurs night. I really hope this is it!
> 
> Hi March, that sounds like text-book size. It's always a suspense approaching the "likely-to-trigger" time but I am sure you ll do great!
> 
> Sorry I didn't answer before - my retrieval is for now "likely" to be on the 19th.Click to expand...

That's ok! How have your injections been treating you?


----------



## March312

Chris_25 said:


> Hi ladies I just got home from Egg Retrieval and I am puking from the anasthesia but other than that all went great and they were able to retrieve 23 eggs.
> Thank you all for the well wishes! I was crying because I was drugged up and thought they said only 3 lol

That is great news! When do you find out about how many fertilized? I'm glad you are feeling better now, I've had anesthesia twice before and each time I puked after waking up. So that will prob be me too!


----------



## Chris_25

March312 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I just got home from Egg Retrieval and I am puking from the anasthesia but other than that all went great and they were able to retrieve 23 eggs.
> Thank you all for the well wishes! I was crying because I was drugged up and thought they said only 3 lol
> 
> That is great news! When do you find out about how many fertilized? I'm glad you are feeling better now, I've had anesthesia twice before and each time I puked after waking up. So that will prob be me too!Click to expand...

Thanks I'm sure everything will work out fine! 
I am waiting for their call anytime today I'm so nervous!


----------



## Chris_25

Luciola said:


> Chris, that's really great! Congratulations!!!
> I m hoping that I can have as many as you did. Count down to my ER next Tues...


Thank you! It's so exciting to actually get to the point where they have actually retrieved the eggs. It amazes me what they can do. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## amazingLife

Hi friends i am gonna start my 3rd iui in next few days.i have done 2 medicated iui using gonal f injections with no succes.in august and septemper .we dont have any problem on my side all clear ,dH good count ,good motility but low morp..how many medicated iui should i do before persuing ivf.please help


----------



## Chris_25

They just called me from the lab and out of 23 eggs only 3 fertilized on their own and 9 with ICSI so I have 12 left so far. I'm not sure why so many didn't fertilize on their own.


----------



## PinkPeony

12 is awesome Chris! I had half that. It could be that all along you've had a fertilization problem. That's what my doctor suspects in my case. In that case if that's your main issue, your chances are really good! :thumbup: It's one of those things you don't know till you do ivf.


----------



## Chris_25

Chris_25 said:


> Luciola said:
> 
> 
> Chris, that's really great! Congratulations!!!
> I m hoping that I can have as many as you did. Count down to my ER next Tues...
> 
> 
> Thank you! It's so exciting to actually get to the point where they have actually retrieved the eggs. It amazes me what they can do. Fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...




PinkPeony said:


> 12 is awesome Chris! I had half that. It could be that all along you've had a fertilization problem. That's what my doctor suspects in my case. In that case if that's your main issue, your chances are really good! :thumbup: It's one of those things you don't know till you do ivf.



Very true! Thank you I feel better now. :)


----------



## Maverick007

Chris, definitely what Pink said! If a really small number fertilized naturally, it could be a fertilization issue (e.g. sperm can't penetrate the egg by itself, etc.). And 12 embryos gives you great odds! My #s were about half yours as well...I did ICSI and out of 9 that were mature enough for ICSI, I had 6 fertilize successfully and 3 ultimately made it to blasts. 

Amazinglife, welcome and good luck with your IUI! There are so many factors that go into deciding how many to do (like whether you have insurance or not, how much it covers, etc.) plus the emotional side. But my doctor told me they generally do not like to do more than 3. I ended up doing 4 total (1 with a different doctor initially and then 3 with the clinic I ended up with) and by the 4th IUI, I was pretty burnt out and didn't think I could keep doing more. So we went for IVF at that time, but the decision is so personal and different for everyone.


----------



## baby.wish

Chris, 12 is still a great number! fingers crossed you get your BFP just in time for the holidays!!

my transfer is tomorrow, i called the clinic today and i know this is silly but i found out that the dr doing my transfer is a fairly new RE. My clinic rotates through their doctors for all procedures. So she has been with the clinic since last year but as a fellow and I believe just graduated her RE program. I know it shouldnt bother me but for some reason it makes me nervous and at this point I dont have a choice as none of the other doctors are in tomorrow. Am i wrong to be freaking out? I asked the nurse if she has done the procedure and she said yes she has and is very good. I left a message for my RE but of course he is going to say she is great as she works for the same clinic now.


----------



## Chris_25

Maverick007 said:


> Chris, definitely what Pink said! If a really small number fertilized naturally, it could be a fertilization issue (e.g. sperm can't penetrate the egg by itself, etc.). And 12 embryos gives you great odds! My #s were about half yours as well...I did ICSI and out of 9 that were mature enough for ICSI, I had 6 fertilize successfully and 3 ultimately made it to blasts.
> 
> Amazinglife, welcome and good luck with your IUI! There are so many factors that go into deciding how many to do (like whether you have insurance or not, how much it covers, etc.) plus the emotional side. But my doctor told me they generally do not like to do more than 3. I ended up doing 4 total (1 with a different doctor initially and then 3 with the clinic I ended up with) and by the 4th IUI, I was pretty burnt out and didn't think I could keep doing more. So we went for IVF at that time, but the decision is so personal and different for everyone.


Thank you! I appreciate the reassurance! I am learning more each day about this whole process it's very confusing.


----------



## amazingLife

Maverick007 said:


> Chris, definitely what Pink said! If a really small number fertilized naturally, it could be a fertilization issue (e.g. sperm can't penetrate the egg by itself, etc.). And 12 embryos gives you great odds! My #s were about half yours as well...I did ICSI and out of 9 that were mature enough for ICSI, I had 6 fertilize successfully and 3 ultimately made it to blasts.
> 
> Amazinglife, welcome and good luck with your IUI! There are so many factors that go into deciding how many to do (like whether you have insurance or not, how much it covers, etc.) plus the emotional side. But my doctor told me they generally do not like to do more than 3. I ended up doing 4 total (1 with a different doctor initially and then 3 with the clinic I ended up with) and by the 4th IUI, I was pretty burnt out and didn't think I could keep doing more. So we went for IVF at that time, but the decision is so personal and different for everyone.

Thanks maverick and congrats on pregnancy.


----------



## Jlh1980

Babywish good luck tomorrow! Both my husband and I are physicians and to be honest the majority of the time fellows are more cautious and diligent than attendings. They still have something to prove and often take their time to make sure they do everything right. Attendings have done so many for so long that they can sometimes rush through them. I wouldn't worry you are still in great hands and training to be a re specialist is a very long road so she's probably had a ton of experience...... Hope you feel better!


----------



## Chris_25

baby.wish said:


> Chris, 12 is still a great number! fingers crossed you get your BFP just in time for the holidays!!
> 
> my transfer is tomorrow, i called the clinic today and i know this is silly but i found out that the dr doing my transfer is a fairly new RE. My clinic rotates through their doctors for all procedures. So she has been with the clinic since last year but as a fellow and I believe just graduated her RE program. I know it shouldnt bother me but for some reason it makes me nervous and at this point I dont have a choice as none of the other doctors are in tomorrow. Am i wrong to be freaking out? I asked the nurse if she has done the procedure and she said yes she has and is very good. I left a message for my RE but of course he is going to say she is great as she works for the same clinic now.


Good luck and I wouldn't worry. I'm sure she has had excellent training. Just try to relax and I know everything is going to go great!


----------



## Maverick007

best of luck today babywish!! i'm hoping this is it for you! let us know how it went when you are feeling up to it. :dust:

JLH, great advice! :)


----------



## Chris_25

I am going to the doctor for an uktrasound in a few hours because I'm having such bad pain still in my stomach and chest area. I can't stand straight. I hope it's not the ohss again even though I'm taking the pills to prevent it maybe it's just fluid. I have no idea but it really hurts.


----------



## Strawberry13

Babywish good luck! I really hope this is it for you. I wouldn't worry too much about the doctor- remember the clinics want this to work as much as you do to get their #s up so they'd never do something as silly as give you a doc without experience. Plus the transfer is a way easier procedure than the retrieval or any type of diagnosis. Let us know how it goes! 

Amazing life I agree with what mav said, it totally depends on where you guys are financially and emotionally with everything. Usually they say after 3 or 4 it is time to move on, but if you aren't ready for ivf and would rather give it another go do it. There are girls on here where there 5 or 6 one worked.


----------



## Chris_25

Babywish sending positive thoughts your way! Good luck today!


----------



## Maverick007

Chris, I hope things are okay with you! Let us know what the doc says.


----------



## PinkPeony

Sending you good vibes Babywish! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Chris - hope you're Ok. I know when you have lot's of eggs retrieved it can be more painful. Drink lots of water.


----------



## Chris_25

Thanks ladies.
Basically I have a lot of fluid inside me and I did develop the ohss again but he said he's not going by what he's sees today and wants to see what it looks like on Monday. So if I do still have fluid he said he will drain it which I can't even think about and then they have to freeze the embryos and I have to wait till I heal. Or if it looks better he will put them in. He said if he puts them in while I have this fluid and ohss and I did get pregnant I will end up in the hospital while pregnant. So I have to go in Monday no matter what and I'm not sure if I will be doing the transfer or freezing them and draining the fluid.


----------



## PinkPeony

eek! Thought that might be the case. I've seen a few BnB ladies develop OHSS at this stage or later. Does he have you on a self-care regime? I got this data sheet which I could use if I started to have major symptoms - it was tracking fluid intake and outake and waist measurements. I think you're supposed to increase sodium and drink gatorade. Hope it calms down over the weekend.


----------



## Chris_25

PinkPeony said:


> eek! Thought that might be the case. I've seen a few BnB ladies develop OHSS at this stage or later. Does he have you on a self-care regime? I got this data sheet which I could use if I started to have major symptoms - it was tracking fluid intake and outake and waist measurements. I think you're supposed to increase sodium and drink gatorade. Hope it calms down over the weekend.


I keep reading different things about the sodium. So more sodium to my diet? Basically he didn't tell me anything just to keep drinking and peeing and lay down with my bottom upright like in a recliner. This pain is not fun at all and it goes all the way to my chest and through my shoulder.
Thank you!


----------



## PinkPeony

Yowch. Sorry you're feeling so crap. They told me to eat stuff like canned soup and drink v8. I'm not 100% sure if that was to prevent the ohss or to help resolve it. I think the idea is the extra salt helps soak up the fluid. Not sure why they want you to keep drinking at the same time though. Does seem to contradict. I'll try and dig out the data sheet they gave me at my clinic for you.


----------



## Chris_25

PinkPeony said:


> Yowch. Sorry you're feeling so crap. They told me to eat stuff like canned soup and drink v8. I'm not 100% sure if that was to prevent the ohss or to help resolve it. I think the idea is the extra salt helps soak up the fluid. Not sure why they want you to keep drinking at the same time though. Does seem to contradict. I'll try and dig out the data sheet they gave me at my clinic for you.


Yes, the doctor told me even though I am filled with fluid they still want me to drink a lot and to keep flushing it out of my body. As for the salt I asked the nurse when she called tonight and she said not to add extra salt. I think eating salt is to prevent it.


----------



## PinkPeony

Ok definitely listen to the nurse lol! :thumbup: really hope you feel better in a couple days.


----------



## Chris_25

PinkPeony said:


> Ok definitely listen to the nurse lol! :thumbup: really hope you feel better in a couple days.

 Thank you! :flower:


----------



## March312

So sorry you are going through that Chris!


----------



## Luciola

Chris Let us know how it goes, and congratulations on the amazing numbers - that's the positive side...!

Baby wish Good luck!!

I just had my scan#2 today, Day 11, after 9 days of stim. I had 4 and 6 measurable (ranging from 9.6 to 20mm) on my left and right side respectively. Lining was 11.3mm. 

Tomorrow I will have my last stim+Cetrotide jabs in the morning, then trigger in the evening, egg retrieval is on Tuesday 19th! at 7.30am!!

Since my E2 was ridiculously high today (10638, yes you read it right!), RE prescribed me Superfact (Buserelin) as trigger instead of Ovidrel. I hope I won't have to deal with OHSS, but it is less of a concern since I will only do the transfer next year, this cycle is only to produce snow babies!!

I am really hoping we end up with some good embies... RE said they never retrieved 20 or 30 oocytes, but I am praying for more than 10. Only less than 3 days to go!


----------



## Chris_25

Thank you ladies. I'm actually feeling a tad better today so maybe it's a good sign that the fluid is getting better! 
The lab just called and 11 embies are going strong so far on day 3.


----------



## Chris_25

Luciola said:


> Chris Let us know how it goes, and congratulations on the amazing numbers - that's the positive side...!
> 
> Baby wish Good luck!!
> 
> I just had my scan#2 today, Day 11, after 9 days of stim. I had 4 and 6 measurable (ranging from 9.6 to 20mm) on my left and right side respectively. Lining was 11.3mm.
> 
> Tomorrow I will have my last stim+Cetrotide jabs in the morning, then trigger in the evening, egg retrieval is on Tuesday 19th! at 7.30am!!
> 
> Since my E2 was ridiculously high today (10638, yes you read it right!), RE prescribed me Superfact (Buserelin) as trigger instead of Ovidrel. I hope I won't have to deal with OHSS, but it is less of a concern since I will only do the transfer next year, this cycle is only to produce snow babies!!
> 
> I am really hoping we end up with some good embies... RE said they never retrieved 20 or 30 oocytes, but I am praying for more than 10. Only less than 3 days to go!


Make sure to keep drinking a lot and peeing a lot! You don't want ohss it's not a fun time! I'm sure you will end up with a good amount sounds like you are coming along well! :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Chris, I did have quite a few eggs retrieved. I did have quite a few follies by my last ultrasound, but I was still very surprised when I woke up after ER and they told me the number. We ended up with 19 frozen blasts, which is awesome when we're ready to start trying for baby #2. I did have a rough time for a few days after ER though because of OHSS. I drank a ton of water and gatorade and ate a lot of protein. They did have me increase sodium too, the way the nurse explained it to me is that the sodium draws out the fluid from your tissues, etc. and then the extra fluid that you're drinking helps to flush everything out. They also said that between ER and ET, using a heating pad on your abdomen is fine and that actually helped quite a bit. Glad that you're starting to feel a little better! 12 embryos is great, too! Like Maverick and Pink said, a lot of times IVF can give you insight into what issues you've been having and it sounds like ICSI is definitely doing the trick for you! And yes, we have no idea what we're having. My best friend is throwing the party tonight and she has the envelope from our ultrasound, the nurse sealed it before she gave it to us.

Amazinglife, it's such a hard decision to know when to move on from IUI to IVF. I agree with everything Maverick said. DH and I did 3 IUIs, on the third one the doctor recommended that we just move straight to IVF but we decided to give IUI one more chance anyway. It was very difficult for me emotionally to take that step and say yes, let's do IVF, but I am so glad that I did.

Baby.wish, massive good luck to you! Keep us posted!

Luciola, good luck to you as well!


----------



## StayHopeful

We're team blue! The gender reveal was so much fun, my friend hung a bag in the tree and when we pulled on the sting, blue balloons and streamers and confetti fell down. It was so cute!


----------



## Chris_25

StayHopeful said:


> Chris, I did have quite a few eggs retrieved. I did have quite a few follies by my last ultrasound, but I was still very surprised when I woke up after ER and they told me the number. We ended up with 19 frozen blasts, which is awesome when we're ready to start trying for baby #2. I did have a rough time for a few days after ER though because of OHSS. I drank a ton of water and gatorade and ate a lot of protein. They did have me increase sodium too, the way the nurse explained it to me is that the sodium draws out the fluid from your tissues, etc. and then the extra fluid that you're drinking helps to flush everything out. They also said that between ER and ET, using a heating pad on your abdomen is fine and that actually helped quite a bit. Glad that you're starting to feel a little better! 12 embryos is great, too! Like Maverick and Pink said, a lot of times IVF can give you insight into what issues you've been having and it sounds like ICSI is definitely doing the trick for you! And yes, we have no idea what we're having. My best friend is throwing the party tonight and she has the envelope from our ultrasound, the nurse sealed it before she gave it to us.
> 
> Amazinglife, it's such a hard decision to know when to move on from IUI to IVF. I agree with everything Maverick said. DH and I did 3 IUIs, on the third one the doctor recommended that we just move straight to IVF but we decided to give IUI one more chance anyway. It was very difficult for me emotionally to take that step and say yes, let's do IVF, but I am so glad that I did.
> 
> Baby.wish, massive good luck to you! Keep us posted!
> 
> Luciola, good luck to you as well!

That makes sense. Thank you! 
Congratulations that's so awesome that your friend did that! Aw a lil boy<3 God bless!


----------



## Chris_25

Have any of you ladies used crinone? I'm sure you have, but I sometimes burn from it and I get brown spotting after inserting it. Did this happen to you?


----------



## baby.wish

Jlh1980 said:


> Babywish good luck tomorrow! Both my husband and I are physicians and to be honest the majority of the time fellows are more cautious and diligent than attendings. They still have something to prove and often take their time to make sure they do everything right. Attendings have done so many for so long that they can sometimes rush through them. I wouldn't worry you are still in great hands and training to be a re specialist is a very long road so she's probably had a ton of experience...... Hope you feel better!

I really want to thank you, after reading your post I felt so much better. I did not go into the transfer feeling scared and to be honest she seemed very knowledgeable and skilled. thank you again. i see you are almost due, im sooo happy for you. wishing you good luck for the coming weeks.


----------



## baby.wish

StayHopeful said:


> We're team blue! The gender reveal was so much fun, my friend hung a bag in the tree and when we pulled on the sting, blue balloons and streamers and confetti fell down. It was so cute!

Stayhopeful soooo happy for you! Wow that sounds like so much fun. A great idea, i'd like to do that one day hopefully if I get the chance


----------



## baby.wish

Well ladies im officially PUPO! transfer went well, so one of our embys had already hatched. i have no clue if thats a good thing or not but we put two back in. she said it had the same chances as the other one but im not so sure. now i wait, the dreadful wait.:coffee: as per usual im symptom spotting with nothing to report. Yes I know its only two days after transfer hahaha but you know how we all get. My beta test also happens to fall on my husbands birthday so i'm really hoping its going to be a great birthday present for him.

Hows everyone else feeling?? Chris how you holding up, is the pain any better?? Thinking of you


----------



## PinkPeony

Congrats on being PUPO Babywish!!!! So glad everything went smoothly! I think hatching blast is just fine. It just shows it's progressing so it will most likely keep going now that it's where it should be. :thumbup:

Chris - glad you're starting to feel better!


----------



## Luciola

Baby wish congratulations on your being PUPO! I am so hoping you and your husband will be celebrating his birthday with a good surprise! 

Stay again congratulations on your team blue! happy for you...

I am so nervous about my retrieval! I have been googling like crazy about my skyrocket E2 level and if it impacts on egg quality. Worse, hubby said that my tummy is bigger! Geez I hope everything will be fine. It has been a so bumpy journey, everything for a bump!


----------



## StayHopeful

Chris, I used Crinone after my IVF transfer. I definitely had the same issues, my FS said it was normal. The nurse also told me that some, um, buildup ends up in there (sorry if tmi) and that you kind of need to clean it out with your finger every day or two.

Baby.wish, you WILL get your chance to have a gender reveal party and I can't wait to hear about it!

Luciola, try not to drive yourself crazy! Good luck with ER!!!


----------



## PinkPeony

Stay - meant to say that's fantastic you're having a boy. Such a cute way to reveal it. It looks like we'll be finding out pretty close to xmas so we might get the technician to put the genders in 2 envelopes and then open them on xmas morning. I stole that idea from a lady on one of the pregnancy boards.

Luci, I don't think those levels are too crazy high. It definitely indicates you'll have lots of follicles. Good luck on your retreival!


----------



## Maverick007

Stayhopeful- congrats!!! that's so exciting, yay for boys! soo happy for you.

Babywish, you are in the home stretch now :) prayers for a low stress 2ww and especially for a happy birthday gift for your husband's bday!! 

Chris, relieved to hear you are starting to feel a bit better, let us know what the doc says later today...

luc- keep hanging in there, i pray things are all good! 

Chris, i did crinone as well and had the burning also. try to ask your doc if they would let you switch to an evening dose? i originally took mine in the a.m. and it would burn so bad. i found that taking it at night helped enormously. i did temporarily switch to the PIO shots but the pain from those got to be too much (and i think i hit a nerve one time) so staying on crinone if you can would be ideal.


----------



## Chris_25

Thank you ladies. Everything went well and a lot of the fluid went away! He didn't really want to transfer 2 because of the possibility that if I got pregnant with twins the ohss can get worse. So he said he would only transfer one. So we compromised and he transferred a grade A+ and a B+ embryo. So I am officially PUPO with 2! :) I'm excited and nervous


----------



## Maverick007

Chris, woohoo!! That's great news! :)


----------



## Chris_25

Maverick007 said:


> Chris, woohoo!! That's great news! :)

Thank you! :)


----------



## amazingLife

Thanks all for your valuable inputs..we are trying iui for one last time before proceeding to ivf .


----------



## PinkPeony

Chris_25 said:


> Thank you ladies. Everything went well and a lot of the fluid went away! He didn't really want to transfer 2 because of the possibility that if I got pregnant with twins the ohss can get worse. So he said he would only transfer one. So we compromised and he transferred a grade A+ and a B+ embryo. So I am officially PUPO with 2! :) I'm excited and nervous

:happydance: So glad it went so well! Watch for those ohss symptoms coming back towards the end of the tww.


----------



## Chris_25

PinkPeony said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies. Everything went well and a lot of the fluid went away! He didn't really want to transfer 2 because of the possibility that if I got pregnant with twins the ohss can get worse. So he said he would only transfer one. So we compromised and he transferred a grade A+ and a B+ embryo. So I am officially PUPO with 2! :) I'm excited and nervous
> 
> :happydance: So glad it went so well! Watch for those ohss symptoms coming back towards the end of the tww.Click to expand...


Thank you! The doctor told me if the ohss symptoms get worse there's a high chance of pregnancy. Which I'm hoping for lol but he said if they don't that still doesn't mean that your not. 
I don't know how I am going to get through these 9 days!


----------



## PinkPeony

It aint easy! The tww is the toughest part. 

So for me I had no symptoms at all. I even came on here midway through the wait and was telling these ladies it was a bust. Then just a few days before OTD my ohss type symptoms came back. I never had anything full-blown, just that feeling of the ovaries being swollen and ouchy.


----------



## Chris_25

PinkPeony said:


> It aint easy! The tww is the toughest part.
> 
> So for me I had no symptoms at all. I even came on here midway through the wait and was telling these ladies it was a bust. Then just a few days before OTD my ohss type symptoms came back. I never had anything full-blown, just that feeling of the ovaries being swollen and ouchy.

Thank you for the advice. I am just so scared, excited so many emotions!


----------



## Luciola

Respect to ladies on pupo! I know how scary it must be. Some positive thoughts like a baby in your arms might help!

I am still sitting in bed in the recovery room. Just done my retrieval and it went well. They managed to get 15 eggs. Tomorrow we will know how many are mature and how many are fertilised.

I am praying hard!


----------



## PinkPeony

15 eggs is fantastic!! Good luck! It's tough waiting on that phone call.


----------



## StayHopeful

15 eggs is great, Luciola! FX for a great fertilization report tomorrow.

Chris, I had OHSS at the end of stims and right after ER, but it never did come back during my tww and I ended up with really high beta numbers. So even if the symptoms don't come back, it doesn't mean you're out.


----------



## Chris_25

StayHopeful said:


> 15 eggs is great, Luciola! FX for a great fertilization report tomorrow.
> 
> Chris, I had OHSS at the end of stims and right after ER, but it never did come back during my tww and I ended up with really high beta numbers. So even if the symptoms don't come back, it doesn't mean you're out.

Ok thank you that puts my mind at ease at least because I know I will be on the look out for the ohss pains lol


----------



## Luciola

Chris_25 said:


> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> 15 eggs is great, Luciola! FX for a great fertilization report tomorrow.
> 
> Chris, I had OHSS at the end of stims and right after ER, but it never did come back during my tww and I ended up with really high beta numbers. So even if the symptoms don't come back, it doesn't mean you're out.
> 
> Ok thank you that puts my mind at ease at least because I know I will be on the look out for the ohss pains lolClick to expand...

Chris I hope your OHSS will pass soon. I just bought litres of isotonic drink and feed myself glass after glass:winkwink:


----------



## baby.wish

Chris you and I are PUPO together! To me this is definately the hardest part. I'd take injections over this wait any day.

Its the strangest thing, with every other cycle (iuis, 1st IVF) my breasts felt really swollen sometimes sore and I felt bloated. With this cycle, nothing in fact they feel smaller if thats possible. Makes me think its a bust :( Its just so strange. Any of you ladies who did an Frozen cycle feel this way? Usually the progesterone gets to me but not this time. Could it be the estrace as this is the first time i'm taking it in conjunction with the progesterone. 

Wish I could just go to sleep:sleep: and wake up on beta day after I get a BFP hahaha


----------



## Chris_25

baby.wish said:


> Chris you and I are PUPO together! To me this is definately the hardest part. I'd take injections over this wait any day.
> 
> Its the strangest thing, with every other cycle (iuis, 1st IVF) my breasts felt really swollen sometimes sore and I felt bloated. With this cycle, nothing in fact they feel smaller if thats possible. Makes me think its a bust :( Its just so strange. Any of you ladies who did an Frozen cycle feel this way? Usually the progesterone gets to me but not this time. Could it be the estrace as this is the first time i'm taking it in conjunction with the progesterone.
> 
> Wish I could just go to sleep:sleep: and wake up on beta day after I get a BFP hahaha

I would take the injections any day as well! Lol
I honestly have barely any boob pain either which is weird because usually they kill me. I mean they hurt but nothing like usual. Especially being on all the medications. 
I wish they would put us to sleep and wake us up when pregnant lol


----------



## Chris_25

Luciola said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> 15 eggs is great, Luciola! FX for a great fertilization report tomorrow.
> 
> Chris, I had OHSS at the end of stims and right after ER, but it never did come back during my tww and I ended up with really high beta numbers. So even if the symptoms don't come back, it doesn't mean you're out.
> 
> Ok thank you that puts my mind at ease at least because I know I will be on the look out for the ohss pains lolClick to expand...
> 
> Chris I hope your OHSS will pass soon. I just bought litres of isotonic drink and feed myself glass after glass:winkwink:Click to expand...



Thank you! The fluid in my belly got much better I've been drinking and peeing like crazy!


----------



## Strawberry13

Luci congrats on 15 eggs!!! Did you get your report yet? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for ya. 

Chris and babywish- I know you've heard it a million times but everyone is different, it's so true. My boobs were killing me in the first few days after ER then it went away and I had no symptoms until well after my pregnancy test, except for maybe some very light cramping here and there. So you really can't base it on other months you never know how your body will act. 

Stay- ahhhh congrats on the little man in there! I love how your friend did it too that was so thoughtful of her.


----------



## Luciola

I just got the ICSI report! The nurse called (20hours after the sample collection):
15 retrieved;
13 injected (I guess it means 13 were mature?);
11 fertilised!

Since I am not doing transfer this cycle, they aim for a Day-5 freeze but it is too early to tell how many will make it.

What do you think about my numbers ladies??? 

We are praying for our embies to grow and to be strong...!


----------



## Strawberry13

That's a great result!! Grow grow little embies!


----------



## StayHopeful

Luciola, those are great numbers!

Baby.wish, hang in there! I know that during my tww after IVF I was so frustrated because I felt like I had zero symptoms, way less than during some other twws. And it turned out to be a bfp! I know it's super hard, but try not to symptom spot. You can do it!


----------



## PinkPeony

That's excellent Luci!! Sending your embies happy growing thoughts!


----------



## Maverick007

Luciola said:


> I just got the ICSI report! The nurse called (20hours after the sample collection):
> 15 retrieved;
> 13 injected (I guess it means 13 were mature?);
> 11 fertilised!
> 
> Since I am not doing transfer this cycle, they aim for a Day-5 freeze but it is too early to tell how many will make it.
> 
> What do you think about my numbers ladies???
> 
> We are praying for our embies to grow and to be strong...!

Great result Luciola!! I would also guess that only 13 were injected b/c two were not mature enough for ICSI...similar thing happened to me. I had 13 retrieved but only 9 mature enough for ICSI. 

Best of luck and :dust:!!!


----------



## Maverick007

hey girls! i just wanted to ask for your prayers/good wishes, we go in tomorrow for our "level 2" ultrasound which the OB requested to check for heart defects, etc. but we are also hoping to learn the gender and just overall confirm that things are healthy. i'm a wee bit nervous but just trusting that things are good! i'll jump on here tomorrow to update, thanks ladies!! much <3


----------



## PinkPeony

Good luck tomorrow Mav!! Can't wait to hear what you're having!!!!!! x


----------



## Luciola

Mav I trust things are good! Can't wait for your update, and find out if you are gonna have a baby boy or girl! :)


----------



## baby.wish

Maverick007 said:


> hey girls! i just wanted to ask for your prayers/good wishes, we go in tomorrow for our "level 2" ultrasound which the OB requested to check for heart defects, etc. but we are also hoping to learn the gender and just overall confirm that things are healthy. i'm a wee bit nervous but just trusting that things are good! i'll jump on here tomorrow to update, thanks ladies!! much <3

Hi Maverick how exciting to find out the gender. Praying everything goes well today, boy or girl we pray for a healthy baby.:hugs:


----------



## Strawberry13

Praying for you today! And can't wait to find out the sex of baby maverick &#128516;


----------



## Maverick007

thanks so much everybody, i really value your support!! the u/s went super well, everything is measuring on time, healthy (as far as an u/s can tell at least), and it's a girl! :pink:


----------



## PinkPeony

EEEEEEEEE!!!!! Yay!! Congrats!!


----------



## Strawberry13

Maverick that's so great congrats!! So excited for you!


----------



## StayHopeful

Yay for baby girl!!!!


----------



## Luciola

i AM SO HAPPY for you Mav!
Every step is a big achievement!

As for me - The clinic called earlier today saying that out of the 11 Day-3 embryos, 8 were good. So I guess now I need to pray for the 8! But I was a bit confused b/c when I asked "What is good? How many cells? What about the rest 3 of them? Are they not viable?", she just said "we are doing a Day-5 freeze so now we don't grade them yet". She is obviously not a scientific... I am a bit worried and I hope that as many good Day-3 embies as possible will make Day 5 blast freeze!!

My husband said "Don't worry, they are babysitting our babies". 

I try to chill!!


----------



## Maverick007

Luc, I'm thinking she meant either that the quality of the other three was a bit lower, or, they were developing more slowly even if good quality. hopefully they can give you more specific info when you next talk. 8 is still fantastic but I know this is such a stressful time. Praying this is it, it all sounds like good news so far!!


----------



## baby.wish

Congrats Maverick a baby girl!! :baby: How exciting! I didnt know they could tell gender so early!! I feel like you were just doing IVF and now a healthy baby girl!! Woooohoooooo...


----------



## Chris_25

Maverick007 said:


> thanks so much everybody, i really value your support!! the u/s went super well, everything is measuring on time, healthy (as far as an u/s can tell at least), and it's a girl! :pink:



So happy everything went well and congratulations!


----------



## baby.wish

Chris how you feeling?? when do you test?? I have Zeroooooo symptoms so far uggggggh. Being PUPO is sooo nerveracking.


----------



## Chris_25

baby.wish said:


> Chris how you feeling?? when do you test?? I have Zeroooooo symptoms so far uggggggh. Being PUPO is sooo nerveracking.


I also have zero symptoms! Except for some normal boob pains nothing crazy and some light cramping/pressure once in a while. My OTD is on Nov 27th but I might test Monday or Tuesday to prepare myself. I am going nuts


----------



## baby.wish

Ladies I got my BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

9dp5dt Beta was 151!! Yesterday was DH's bday and it was the best present he has ever received!!!!! Hell best present he has given me too!

I still feel very cautious after last time and I know its just the first step but for now I am HAPPPPY!!!! Please pray tomorrows beta doubles!!!


----------



## PinkPeony

oh yayyyy!!!!! :dance: I'm so happy to hear that!!! Sticky sticky happy thoughts!!


----------



## Maverick007

such wonderful news!!!! congrats, i'm so happy for you!! :)


----------



## baby.wish

I'm not really sure if 151 is considered a normal range or not? The RE's office was closed when I got the results online, so I was just hoping it was an ok number


----------



## Maverick007

It sounds like a wonderful number to me!! I also got my beta on 9dp5dt and mine was 165! So it all sounds really promising!!!!


----------



## PinkPeony

baby.wish said:


> I'm not really sure if 151 is considered a normal range or not? The RE's office was closed when I got the results online, so I was just hoping it was an ok number

Here's a link with a chart:
https://fiscafamily.wordpress.com/category/ivf/

Looks perfect! :thumbup:


----------



## baby.wish

Thanks ladies so nice to have your support!


----------



## Strawberry13

Yayyy I'm so so thrilled for you!! What a wonderful present for your DH. 151 is a great number, mine was 140 at 11dp3dt so definitely seems in line. When will your next beta be?


----------



## baby.wish

Strawberry13 said:


> Yayyy I'm so so thrilled for you!! What a wonderful present for your DH. 151 is a great number, mine was 140 at 11dp3dt so definitely seems in line. When will your next beta be?

Thanks so much Strawberry! Next beta is tomorrow as they want the number to at least double. FINGERS CROSSED.


----------



## Jlh1980

Congrats Babywish!!!!! Will pray for sticky bean!!!!


----------



## baby.wish

Ladies, I have a personal question for you how long did you have to wait before your RE gave you go ahead to have intercourse again? Are we supposed to wait till first ultrasound??:shy:


----------



## PinkPeony

omg I kept forgetting to ask every time I was in. We ended up waiting a few weeks bc of my possible vanishing twin issue. I'm sure you're fine though. I think it's more an issue if you've had the stimming meds bc the ovaries can swell and twist.


----------



## Strawberry13

Everything crossed for beta tomorrow!! My RE told us we could have sex any time after our first pregnancy test. But i would call to be sure... After such great news I'm sure you guys wanna have a little naughty time hehe &#128516;

Jlh you are really close, so exciting!!!


----------



## Maverick007

It seems like every RE is different babywish! Mine said after the first u/s was OK provided I was not spotting or bleeding.


----------



## Chris_25

baby.wish said:


> Ladies I got my BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> 9dp5dt Beta was 151!! Yesterday was DH's bday and it was the best present he has ever received!!!!! Hell best present he has given me too!
> 
> I still feel very cautious after last time and I know its just the first step but for now I am HAPPPPY!!!! Please pray tomorrows beta doubles!!!


omg yay congrats! That is a wonderful gift!


----------



## Chris_25

Hi ladies so I think I finally got my BFP! I've been testing everyday since Friday and tests are getting darker. Today is 7dp5dt. I am going to get my beta tomorrow and am so excited, shocked and nervous!


----------



## baby.wish

Yayyyyyyyy Chris, Happy for you too!! praying you have a great beta tomorrow.


----------



## Chris_25

baby.wish said:


> Yayyyyyyyy Chris, Happy for you too!! praying you have a great beta tomorrow.


Thank you! ah :happydance:


----------



## baby.wish

Chris_25 said:


> baby.wish said:
> 
> 
> Yayyyyyyyy Chris, Happy for you too!! praying you have a great beta tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Thank you! ah :happydance:Click to expand...

keep us posted tomorrow!


----------



## Maverick007

oh my goodness two people with good news in one day, soooo exciting!! keep us posted on your beta tomorrow, but that sounds very positive! :) Yay!!


----------



## PinkPeony

Oh!! I'm so happy!! :) I had such a good feeling for both of you! Good luck with your beta tomorrow Chris - excited for you!! How are you feeling btw?


----------



## SashimiMimi

So happy to see all the BFPs in here! congrats!


----------



## Chris_25

Thank you everyone! I think I'm just in shock!

Pink- I'm feeling good sore boobs, light cramping and constant migraines ugh I hope they go away because I am a migraine sufferer to begin with! I am not complaining though and will take any type of symptoms out there! Lol other than that I feel great!


----------



## Jlh1980

Congrats Chris!!! My migraines went away completely at 17 weeks, also Tylenol worked for the first time in my life!


----------



## PinkPeony

Holy smokes JLH! You are almost ready to pop! Good luck! :flower:


----------



## baby.wish

Ladies I had a bit of red spotting when i wiped first thing this morning. I was soooooo upset woke up DH...im sooo worried now :( second beta is today. Still have some light cramping...I am praying soooo hard that its nothing


----------



## Luciola

Congratulations Chris and Babywish!! I am really happy for you. A bit jealous as well since I can't do transfer this cycle, only next year due to RE's availability.

I have by the way got the final fert report today: out of 11 fertilised, only 4 made to blast, 3 frozen on Day 5, and 1 on Day 6. The grades are: one 4AA, three 4BB. the rest either arrested development or were too fragmented.

I am a little disappointed to be honest, I was hoping for at least 5-6 or more... But at least 4 of them made to freeze.

Now I am waiting impatiently for my turn to FET!


----------



## Luciola

baby.wish said:


> Ladies I had a bit of red spotting when i wiped first thing this morning. I was soooooo upset woke up DH...im sooo worried now :( second beta is today. Still have some light cramping...I am praying soooo hard that its nothing

I am praying so hard for you babywish! The whole process is like video games, you pass a level, level after level, before you can win eventually. You will be fine girl, I know it is hard to relax, but our prayers are much stronger....:hugs:


----------



## Maverick007

babywish, praying right now that you and the baby are OK...i know how scary that must be. try to take it easy until you see the doc...sending lots of hugs your way!


----------



## Maverick007

Luc, that is a wonderful result, so happy you have made it this far! 4 frozen is more than average, so be proud of your little guys (or gals!) :) Keep us posted when you are getting ready to do your FET.


----------



## baby.wish

Thanks guys...
I'm trying not to stress out and relax. My DH is getting very upset as I have to try and stay positive.

Maverick I love your updated pic, such a clear picture of your little one:hugs:


----------



## PinkPeony

Baby.wish - I know no one wants to see spotting, but most likely it's nothing. Could be implantation... Or just random. It's super common to have a bit of bleeding during early preg. Praying for you. :hugs:

Luc - 4 blasts is an amazing result! Seriously that's really good. It's all about quality! My clinic has a 60% success rates if you produce 3+ blasts.


----------



## Bma11

baby.wish said:


> Ladies, I have a personal question for you how long did you have to wait before your RE gave you go ahead to have intercourse again? Are we supposed to wait till first ultrasound??:shy:

My RE wouldn't let me until after 8 weeks. 

And I hope the bleeding is nothing and the betas rise!!!



Maverick007 said:


> thanks so much everybody, i really value your support!! the u/s went super well, everything is measuring on time, healthy (as far as an u/s can tell at least), and it's a girl! :pink:

Congrats maverick!!! So happy for you!


----------



## Maverick007

Thanks bma!! Good to hear from you, I hope you're feeling great! I'll go check your journal out.


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, babywish, and sorry to hear about the spotting! It doesn't necessarily mean anything bad though, especially around this time with implantation. I know how terrifying it can be and how hard it is to relax, hopefully your next beta will give you some peace of mind. As far as DTD, my doctor had us wait until after our 1st ultrasound but at that point I was so sick, then we had the low-lying placenta issue... so it ended up being well into my 2nd trimester before we did again.

Chris, congratulations! FX for good beta numbers!

Luciola, 4 is great! Sorry to hear that you have to wait, but FET will give your body time to rest up and recover before your little embryos find a home in there.


----------



## Strawberry13

Luc-4 is great please don't stress about it, it's a lot more than me and a lot if the other girls with success stories on here have had. It sounds so cheesy but really it only takes one! 

Babywish I definitely wouldn't worry about the bleeding as the others said. I may have missed a post but did you get your beta from today yet? I'm hoping for great news!!


----------



## baby.wish

Ladies second beta was 400! I think thats an ok number?? I'm in shock, I cannot believe i'm pregnant. Why do I still feel so nervous???


----------



## Strawberry13

That is awesome!!! I think it's a great number. Try to relax and enjoy it.. Though I know in these early days it is hard not to worry. Congrats!


----------



## Chris_25

Luciola said:


> Congratulations Chris and Babywish!! I am really happy for you. A bit jealous as well since I can't do transfer this cycle, only next year due to RE's availability.
> 
> I have by the way got the final fert report today: out of 11 fertilised, only 4 made to blast, 3 frozen on Day 5, and 1 on Day 6. The grades are: one 4AA, three 4BB. the rest either arrested development or were too fragmented.
> 
> I am a little disappointed to be honest, I was hoping for at least 5-6 or more... But at least 4 of them made to freeze.
> 
> Now I am waiting impatiently for my turn to FET!


Aw thank you! You will be doing it before you know it! Don't stress about how many you have left because that's a great amount still! I think we had a similar count? I had 23 eggs retrieved and by day 5 I transfered 2 and had 3 left to freeze!


----------



## Chris_25

Luciola said:


> baby.wish said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I had a bit of red spotting when i wiped first thing this morning. I was soooooo upset woke up DH...im sooo worried now :( second beta is today. Still have some light cramping...I am praying soooo hard that its nothing
> 
> I am praying so hard for you babywish! The whole process is like video games, you pass a level, level after level, before you can win eventually. You will be fine girl, I know it is hard to relax, but our prayers are much stronger....:hugs:Click to expand...

I totally agree with that how everything is a level and after you pass you still have to worry! I am also praying for you babyw! I'm sure everything is fine and spotting is pretty normal! My sis in law is 18 weeks pregnant and she still gets red spotting.


----------



## Chris_25

My beta came back today at 33.7 I kind of freaked out at that number, but the nurse was assuring me it was good because I tested a day early. I did the ET on 11/18/13. I am crazy and am going back tomorrow and again Friday for more blood work! I also had to increase progesterone and estrogen.


----------



## StayHopeful

Babywish, great 2nd beta! The numbers are more than doubling, which is great.

Chris, don't freak out about your beta. It's still a good number for being as early as it is, and the most important thing is that the number is rising at your next beta.


----------



## Chris_25

StayHopeful said:


> Babywish, great 2nd beta! The numbers are more than doubling, which is great.
> 
> Chris, don't freak out about your beta. It's still a good number for being as early as it is, and the most important thing is that the number is rising at your next beta.

Thank you I will update again later!


----------



## PinkPeony

Baby.wish! Good job more than doubling!! I know how nerveracking it is. Honestly, I still don't believe I'm going to have a baby and I'm still worried all the time that the rug will be pulled out from under me. 

Chris - it is still super early. I was surprised your test date was so early actually. Mine wasn't till 14dp5dt. I was scared to test until the day before that lol!


----------



## baby.wish

Chris, Don't worry I agree with everyone else you did test early and that number will go up today.

For those of you that did accupuncture, did you continue throughout the first trimester? I haven't read anything but i'm assuming its safe to continue? I really think it helped calm me this time around. Also besides prenatal vitamins are you ladies did you ladies take anything else??


----------



## ttcmoon

Hi all...i hope you remember me.I have been MIA for sometime.congratulation to all who got bfp.
today is 14dpo for me and i tested bfn.Another month of disappointment!another failed iui


----------



## PinkPeony

Aw sorry ttcmoon :hugs: :hugs:

Babywish - I would have continued, but I couldn't afford it after ivf. But yes it's safe, there's just a few points they have to avoid during early pregnancy.


----------



## Maverick007

babywish, so happy that your beta went up nicely, that's awesome news!! for your stress levels, try to ignore the spotting asmuch as you can...unless it gets heavy and/or painful cramps, that tends to be normal most of the time (though nerve wracking). i'm so happy for you that this is progressing so well!!

chris, 33 is a totally valid early beta and i'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that things double in the next few days!! just hang in there and realize it's normal to feel worried all the time. i still do all the time as well. :) i actually rented a doppler a month ago so i could "check" on the baby. it's totally psycho i realize, but it gave me much needed peace of mind because i was always worrying! 

ttcmoon, sending hugs your way, i'm really sorry about this failed cycle. :hugs:


----------



## baby.wish

Maverick007 said:


> babywish, so happy that your beta went up nicely, that's awesome news!! for your stress levels, try to ignore the spotting asmuch as you can...unless it gets heavy and/or painful cramps, that tends to be normal most of the time (though nerve wracking). i'm so happy for you that this is progressing so well!!
> 
> chris, 33 is a totally valid early beta and i'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that things double in the next few days!! just hang in there and realize it's normal to feel worried all the time. i still do all the time as well. :) i actually rented a doppler a month ago so i could "check" on the baby. it's totally psycho i realize, but it gave me much needed peace of mind because i was always worrying!
> 
> ttcmoon, sending hugs your way, i'm really sorry about this failed cycle. :hugs:

Mav did you continue with accupuncture after you got your BFP??


----------



## Maverick007

baby.wish said:


> Mav did you continue with accupuncture after you got your BFP??

Oh yeah I meant to respond to that question! I did actually continue for a short time. I believe I did maybe 3 total sessions between weeks 5 and 12 and after week 12 I just couldn't really afford it anymore so I stopped. They do different points and also the lady I went to would have me recline rather than lie down completely. I say if you can swing it financially, keep it up for a little while because I think it's definitely beneficial. :)


----------



## Chris_25

Maverick007 said:


> babywish, so happy that your beta went up nicely, that's awesome news!! for your stress levels, try to ignore the spotting asmuch as you can...unless it gets heavy and/or painful cramps, that tends to be normal most of the time (though nerve wracking). i'm so happy for you that this is progressing so well!!
> 
> chris, 33 is a totally valid early beta and i'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that things double in the next few days!! just hang in there and realize it's normal to feel worried all the time. i still do all the time as well. :) i actually rented a doppler a month ago so i could "check" on the baby. it's totally psycho i realize, but it gave me much needed peace of mind because i was always worrying!
> 
> ttcmoon, sending hugs your way, i'm really sorry about this failed cycle. :hugs:


Thank you! I got blood work done this morning which was only 23 hours after my last blood test and it went from 33 to 57 :) I have to go back in 48 hours which will be Friday morning. 
Your not psycho for getting a Doppler because I would totally do the same thing! So many women I know have one.


----------



## PinkPeony

That's great Chris!! :happydance:


----------



## Maverick007

Chris, that is a great beta today...can't wait to hear how it looks Friday. Happy Thanksgiving everybody! :)


----------



## ttcmoon

Chris_25 - Great news...looking forward for friday!


----------



## Chris_25

Thank you and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Jlh1980

I just wanted to say good luck to everyone out there who I'd still trying for that BFp and to everyone who is expecting! I'm sitting here nursing my lo right now he came 1.5 weeks early but is a healthy baby boy....... This whole experience was hard but the outcome is truly amazing and worth every but of pain!


----------



## Luciola

Maverick007 said:


> baby.wish said:
> 
> 
> Mav did you continue with accupuncture after you got your BFP??
> 
> Oh yeah I meant to respond to that question! I did actually continue for a short time. I believe I did maybe 3 total sessions between weeks 5 and 12 and after week 12 I just couldn't really afford it anymore so I stopped. They do different points and also the lady I went to would have me recline rather than lie down completely. I say if you can swing it financially, keep it up for a little while because I think it's definitely beneficial. :)Click to expand...

Hey Mav! I contacted an acupuncturist specializing in women's health can I will have my first consultation tomorrow! Can't wait;)


----------



## PinkPeony

Jlh1980 said:


> I just wanted to say good luck to everyone out there who I'd still trying for that BFp and to everyone who is expecting! I'm sitting here nursing my lo right now he came 1.5 weeks early but is a healthy baby boy....... This whole experience was hard but the outcome is truly amazing and worth every but of pain!

Omg!!! Congratulations JLH!!! :happydance:


----------



## March312

Hey everyone.. I haven't written anything for a while but I've been checking on all of you from time to time. I just got my bfp yesterday ( happy thanksgiving to me!) on a frer and a clear blue digital. I was 12dpiui/14dpt. I was really worried it was the trigger but I tested again this morning and its still there! Might be a little darker. I will test again tomorrow morning and then have my first Beta on Monday. I still can't believe this and I keep going back and looking at the pos tests all day! Still very cautious. Anyway I didn't think this would happen to me and I know how hard it is for everyone that's trying. Don't give up!! Keep pushing along and it will happen!!


----------



## baby.wish

Jlh1980 said:


> I just wanted to say good luck to everyone out there who I'd still trying for that BFp and to everyone who is expecting! I'm sitting here nursing my lo right now he came 1.5 weeks early but is a healthy baby boy....... This whole experience was hard but the outcome is truly amazing and worth every but of pain!

OMG CONGRATS!! Soooo very happy for you!! What did you name your little boy?? So nice to hear :hugs:


----------



## baby.wish

March312 said:


> Hey everyone.. I haven't written anything for a while but I've been checking on all of you from time to time. I just got my bfp yesterday ( happy thanksgiving to me!) on a frer and a clear blue digital. I was 12dpiui/14dpt. I was really worried it was the trigger but I tested again this morning and its still there! Might be a little darker. I will test again tomorrow morning and then have my first Beta on Monday. I still can't believe this and I keep going back and looking at the pos tests all day! Still very cautious. Anyway I didn't think this would happen to me and I know how hard it is for everyone that's trying. Don't give up!! Keep pushing along and it will happen!!

Congratulations!! Praying for a healthy pregnancy:hugs:


----------



## Chris_25

Jlh1980 said:


> I just wanted to say good luck to everyone out there who I'd still trying for that BFp and to everyone who is expecting! I'm sitting here nursing my lo right now he came 1.5 weeks early but is a healthy baby boy....... This whole experience was hard but the outcome is truly amazing and worth every but of pain!

Congratulations! That's such wonderful news I'm so happy for you! What's his name?


----------



## March312

baby.wish said:


> March312 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone.. I haven't written anything for a while but I've been checking on all of you from time to time. I just got my bfp yesterday ( happy thanksgiving to me!) on a frer and a clear blue digital. I was 12dpiui/14dpt. I was really worried it was the trigger but I tested again this morning and its still there! Might be a little darker. I will test again tomorrow morning and then have my first Beta on Monday. I still can't believe this and I keep going back and looking at the pos tests all day! Still very cautious. Anyway I didn't think this would happen to me and I know how hard it is for everyone that's trying. Don't give up!! Keep pushing along and it will happen!!
> 
> Congratulations!! Praying for a healthy pregnancy:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! Congrats to you too!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Baby.wish, I stopped acupuncture after my ET, that's what the acupuncturist recommended and I really couldn't afford it anymore either.

Ttcmoon, so sorry to hear about your bfn! :hugs:

Chris, great news about your 2nd beta! Keep us posted!

March, congratulations!!!


----------



## March312

StayHopeful said:


> Baby.wish, I stopped acupuncture after my ET, that's what the acupuncturist recommended and I really couldn't afford it anymore either.
> 
> Ttcmoon, so sorry to hear about your bfn! :hugs:
> 
> Chris, great news about your 2nd beta! Keep us posted!
> 
> March, congratulations!!!

Thank you :)


----------



## Maverick007

March, congrats to you!! Great news!!! 

Chris, how did everything go on Friday? 

Luc, so glad you are looking into acupuncture, I think it did wonders to help me relax during all the stress of IVF. 

JLH, congrats on the birth of your son!! So exciting!

How is everyone else doing lately? Any news or updates?

Afm, I just started to feel the baby kick this past week. It is an amazing feeling! She has kicked hard enough once or twice for DH to feel as well so that was really exciting.


----------



## baby.wish

Mav so exciting to feel the baby kick!!! must feel sooo real now that you have your little one inside of you. :)

as for me, i wish i could be a bit more relaxed. i'm feeling so nervous and really wish the ultrasound was sooner then two weeks away. i was cramping on the weekend and had a dull side pain and i just felt so scared. i think its cuz of the last time but I dont want to feel this way the whole time. i wanna relax and enjoy it! half the time i know its the progesterone thats causing the cramps. did any of you any side or back aches this early on? i should be around 5 weeks. thanks guys:wacko:


----------



## Maverick007

baby.wish said:


> Mav so exciting to feel the baby kick!!! must feel sooo real now that you have your little one inside of you. :)
> 
> as for me, i wish i could be a bit more relaxed. i'm feeling so nervous and really wish the ultrasound was sooner then two weeks away. i was cramping on the weekend and had a dull side pain and i just felt so scared. i think its cuz of the last time but I dont want to feel this way the whole time. i wanna relax and enjoy it! half the time i know its the progesterone thats causing the cramps. did any of you any side or back aches this early on? i should be around 5 weeks. thanks guys:wacko:

It's so hard to relax...i didn't know what to attribute it to, but i had a ton of dull cramping basically starting at 2 days after ET and it has never really totally gone away...i think it morphed into round ligament pain. as much as you can (unless it's really painful), try to look at the cramping as the baby growing and settling in. i know that's so easy to say though. :/ Praying you will be able to enjoy this with as little stress as possible!


----------



## PinkPeony

Yeah cramping is so normal. I had all kinds of tweeks and pains. Every single one made me nervous. I still get weird pains and cramps... I think it's the uterus growing at this point. I still get worried when it's a new one I haven't felt before.

Mav - awesome that you're feeling kicks now! I've been getting flutters which seem to be more frequent these days. Can't wait to feel something I can say for sure isn't gas lol!


----------



## Chris_25

Maverick007 said:


> March, congrats to you!! Great news!!!
> 
> Chris, how did everything go on Friday?
> 
> Luc, so glad you are looking into acupuncture, I think it did wonders to help me relax during all the stress of IVF.
> 
> JLH, congrats on the birth of your son!! So exciting!
> 
> How is everyone else doing lately? Any news or updates?
> 
> Afm, I just started to feel the baby kick this past week. It is an amazing feeling! She has kicked hard enough once or twice for DH to feel as well so that was really exciting.


The numbers doubled on Friday from 57 to 123. Now tomorrow I go for blood work again and just pray it's good! Ah so scared
That must be so amazing to feel! I can't wait for that


----------



## Maverick007

Chris that's awesome!! It's definitely intense waiting for those beta results. It sounds great so far though.


----------



## StayHopeful

Baby.wish, I definitely had all sorts of random cramps and twinges. It was just my little guy settling in! I know how hard it is not to over-analyze every single feeling though.


----------



## baby.wish

Chris how were your beta numbers today?


----------



## Chris_25

820! :) I am going for a sonogram on Monday. 
So exciting and scary! 

How are you feeling? Updates?


----------



## Maverick007

Chris_25 said:


> 820! :) I am going for a sonogram on Monday.
> So exciting and scary!
> 
> How are you feeling? Updates?

Yayyyyyyyyyyy!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Chris_25

Maverick007 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 820! :) I am going for a sonogram on Monday.
> So exciting and scary!
> 
> How are you feeling? Updates?
> 
> Yayyyyyyyyyyy!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

:happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## Luciola

Well Done Chris! :D:D:D


----------



## Chris_25

Thank you :)


----------



## baby.wish

Chris great number!! 

You are so lucky your clinic does sonograms so early on, mine will not do an ultrasound until i am at least 6.5 weeks so I have to go in next Friday. Seems sooo far away. After the initial two betas you just wish you could keep going for them until the ultrasound. Its like you need to know you are still pregnant. I think after trying for so long its shocking to finally have a BFP!:happydance:


----------



## PinkPeony

baby.wish said:


> Chris great number!!
> 
> You are so lucky your clinic does sonograms so early on, mine will not do an ultrasound until i am at least 6.5 weeks so I have to go in next Friday. Seems sooo far away. After the initial two betas you just wish you could keep going for them until the ultrasound. Its like you need to know you are still pregnant. I think after trying for so long its shocking to finally have a BFP!:happydance:

What I've found from my experience is that as annoying as it is, it's not a bad policy to have to wait a bit longer for the ultrasound. In the 5 week zone it's still so early, you can get kind of a vague result. The heart starts to beat around the 6 week mark so by 6.5 weeks you can see it. Anyway... try your best not to worry. I know the feeling. Even until a couple weeks ago I would get this feeling of doubt that I was actually pregnant. Now that I'm starting to get a bump that helps. In the beginning I felt like everyday I would wake up and go - Ok I made it another day, let's do it again.


----------



## Strawberry13

I'm so excited for all the great news on here! And can't wait to see pics of the first sono for both babywish and Chris &#128516;&#128516;. Babywish I had to wait till 7 weeks to do my sono, those 2 weeks in between the last beta and the sono we're rough bc you just wonder if you're numbers are rising or what. But it'll be here before you know it, and it'll be worth it when you hear that nice strong heartbeat. 

AFM I'm 13 weeks and going for the screening tests today. I'm excited and also a little nervous. After going through IF and IVF I think everything seems like a hurdle! 

Mav have you started getting lots of dresses and hair bows and stuff yet? Pink when do you find out the sexes?


----------



## Maverick007

Strawberry13 said:


> I'm so excited for all the great news on here! And can't wait to see pics of the first sono for both babywish and Chris &#128516;&#128516;. Babywish I had to wait till 7 weeks to do my sono, those 2 weeks in between the last beta and the sono we're rough bc you just wonder if you're numbers are rising or what. But it'll be here before you know it, and it'll be worth it when you hear that nice strong heartbeat.
> 
> AFM I'm 13 weeks and going for the screening tests today. I'm excited and also a little nervous. After going through IF and IVF I think everything seems like a hurdle!
> 
> Mav have you started getting lots of dresses and hair bows and stuff yet? Pink when do you find out the sexes?

Hey girl, yay for reaching the 2nd trimester!! So awesome. It's going by quickly isn't it?? 

I haven't actually bought anything for the baby yet except a crib, but have received some cute receiving blankets and tons of hand-me-down girly clothes from my sister. :) I want to start buying some cute stuff soon though!


----------



## PinkPeony

Strawberry13 said:


> I'm so excited for all the great news on here! And can't wait to see pics of the first sono for both babywish and Chris &#128516;&#128516;. Babywish I had to wait till 7 weeks to do my sono, those 2 weeks in between the last beta and the sono we're rough bc you just wonder if you're numbers are rising or what. But it'll be here before you know it, and it'll be worth it when you hear that nice strong heartbeat.
> 
> AFM I'm 13 weeks and going for the screening tests today. I'm excited and also a little nervous. After going through IF and IVF I think everything seems like a hurdle!
> 
> Mav have you started getting lots of dresses and hair bows and stuff yet? Pink when do you find out the sexes?

I'll be finding out in a couple weeks or so I guess. I'll be at the doctor tomorrow for my monthly checkup so I'm going to see about booking the next scan. Would love to have it before xmas so we can save it and find out xmas day. 

That screening test is a big milestone! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Strawberry13

Aww I love the idea of finding out on christmas pink! Too cute.

The scan went well yesterday, they said everything looks normal so far and it was great seeing the little guy/girl bounce around in there!


----------



## PinkPeony

Amazing isn't it? It's such a big leap at that scan. Baby actually looks like a baby instead of a little blob. So cool.


----------



## PinkPeony

Anatomy scan booked for Dec 16!!! It's gonna be a fun Christmas!! 

Had my prenatal today and got to hear both hb's on the doppler! I think bc I've be spreading my news around a lot lately I've been a little extra paranoid so that was really reassuring.


----------



## Strawberry13

Yay that's so soon! You guys must be so pumped. I hear ya on being paranoid I just told all my coworkers last night cause I wasn't drinking at my Xmas party. It's a little scary but what can you do except take it one day at a time ya know?


----------



## amazingLife

Congrats all preggos..
My 3rd iui failed ..i am finding hard to gather strength..ivf in jan 2014 ..
:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Maverick007

Amazinglife, you are in my prayers girl...i'm so sorry about your IUI. I really have hope that IVF will be the answer for you as it has been for a lot of us. Keep hoping!! :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

Amazinglife, so sorry to hear about your failed IUI. I know that initially, it was very hard for me emotionally to take that step and move on to IVF, but once I made up my mind to do it I really looked forward to it. And it did the trick! There's quite a few other women on here who were in the same boat, too. IVF gives the doctors so much more insight into what's happening with your body.

Strawberry and Pink, it's definitely nervewracking to start sharing your news! I know that when I started telling people, I kept feeling like I was jinxing it, even though I was past that 12 week mark. I don't know that we ever stop worrying.


----------



## Sunshine24

Hi Ladies-

It's been a bit since I have posted but I was posting a lot a few months ago, and especially last year at this exact time when I was in the depths of despair over 5 failed IUIs......surgery.....an endo diagnosis.....and much sadness and frustration.

Anyway I wanted to report I had a healthy baby girl last week. She is perfect. And now I can see why the road that took us to her was so long and winding.....she was the exact baby we were meant to have! I'm not saying the waiting and failed treatments are easy, but now, on the other side, I can they say were all worth it. The darkest despair I felt last year had allowed me to reach the happiest feelings I have ever felt in my life. I appreciate her so much -- even the sleep deprivation.

When all of you get your BFPs---because you WILL, you will be better moms for it and love your little miracle more than anyone ever could because you know what a blessing it really is.

I continue to pray for all of you and think about you often.....I know it's not an easy road to travel but you are not alone.

You will make it. Stay strong, believe, and ALWAYS have hope.

xoxo


----------



## baby.wish

Sunshine thank you for that wonderful post. Made me smile while reading it!:hugs:
I hope your delivery went well and you are enjoying being a MOM! Can you believe after everything you are a MOM! awww love it.

Hows everyone else doing? My first ultrasound is on Friday and im sooo nervous. I have been having cramping on and off the past few days.

Chris let us know how it goes today.


----------



## PinkPeony

Sunshine! been thinking about you. :kiss: I had a feeling you were due very soon! Congratulations on your little girl! I'm so so happy for you. With xmas approaching, I've also been thinking a lot about where I was at last year at this time. In the midst of a bunch of failed IUI's. I remember feeling so down and I told my DH I didn't want to have a xmas tree in the house. It's amazing what can happen in a year. 
I am so hopeful for the ladies on here that are in that spot I was last year. The holidays can be rough... keep your chins up.

Welcome AmazingLife. I know it seems like climbing a mountain right now, but just take things one step at a time. It'll be a new year, new beginnings for you. We're here for support and so many of us have done Ivf on here now, we can answer any questions you have. :flower:


----------



## SashimiMimi

Sunshine!!!! That's amazing, congrats! What you said is exactly how I feel about my son. I had to wait all that time, have the 3 failed iuis and had to do IVF to have that exact sperm and that exact egg, or it wouldn't have been him. As he turns into an older baby (almost 7 months!) I appreciate him more and more everyday. Hope you had a good birth experience! All the best to you and your baby girl!

Amazing life, hang in there. I was in the exact same position and it's why I started this thread. So many amazing women as you will see in here also were in the same position. The hardest part about infertility is not knowing when you will get that BFP! I was so scared to move on to IVF. It's emotionally physically and financially draining, but it worked. And I feel like I'm a more appreciative mom because of it. 

This is a great place to talk about your fears. I found finding other women in the same situation is what really helped me get through it all.


----------



## amazingLife

Sunshine24 said:


> Hi Ladies-
> 
> It's been a bit since I have posted but I was posting a lot a few months ago, and especially last year at this exact time when I was in the depths of despair over 5 failed IUIs......surgery.....an endo diagnosis.....and much sadness and frustration.
> 
> Anyway I wanted to report I had a healthy baby girl last week. She is perfect. And now I can see why the road that took us to her was so long and winding.....she was the exact baby we were meant to have! I'm not saying the waiting and failed treatments are easy, but now, on the other side, I can they say were all worth it. The darkest despair I felt last year had allowed me to reach the happiest feelings I have ever felt in my life. I appreciate her so much -- even the sleep deprivation.
> 
> When all of you get your BFPs---because you WILL, you will be better moms for it and love your little miracle more than anyone ever could because you know what a blessing it really is.
> 
> I continue to pray for all of you and think about you often.....I know it's not an easy road to travel but you are not alone.
> 
> You will make it. Stay strong, believe, and ALWAYS have hope.
> 
> xoxo

congrats to you :flower:


----------



## amazingLife

Thanks ladies you are a amazing support ..hope u all are enjoying mother hood


----------



## baby.wish

Chris how did your scan go??


----------



## Chris_25

Sunshine24 said:


> Hi Ladies-
> 
> It's been a bit since I have posted but I was posting a lot a few months ago, and especially last year at this exact time when I was in the depths of despair over 5 failed IUIs......surgery.....an endo diagnosis.....and much sadness and frustration.
> 
> Anyway I wanted to report I had a healthy baby girl last week. She is perfect. And now I can see why the road that took us to her was so long and winding.....she was the exact baby we were meant to have! I'm not saying the waiting and failed treatments are easy, but now, on the other side, I can they say were all worth it. The darkest despair I felt last year had allowed me to reach the happiest feelings I have ever felt in my life. I appreciate her so much -- even the sleep deprivation.
> 
> When all of you get your BFPs---because you WILL, you will be better moms for it and love your little miracle more than anyone ever could because you know what a blessing it really is.
> 
> I continue to pray for all of you and think about you often.....I know it's not an easy road to travel but you are not alone.
> 
> You will make it. Stay strong, believe, and ALWAYS have hope.
> 
> xoxo


Ah congratulations! I can't believe how fast that went. I am so happy for you! :)


----------



## Chris_25

baby.wish said:


> Chris how did your scan go??


I had my scan on Monday I was 5 weeks and 5 days. It went great we saw a fluttering which the doctor thinks was the heart. He told me there was a 50/50 chance of hearing it that day. We couldn't hear it, but i'm going back Monday for another ultrasound.

How are you? Updates?


----------



## baby.wish

Hi ladies so i had my first ultrasound yesterday, everything looked good baby measured 6w4d and i heard the heartbeat it was 118bpm. Doc said everything looked good but i'm not sure if that is considered an ok number?? I was just so excited to see the little bean on the screen. :cloud9:


----------



## PinkPeony

Yup that's good. I think you want to see anything over 110 at that point. My little twin A had a hb of 90 at the 6 week scan and he/she turned out ok in the end even though the doctors were concerned.


----------



## Maverick007

woohoo chris and babywish! so happy for you guys. everything sounds really good!


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats on your scans, Chris and Babywish! That heartbeat sounds good, babywish. Mine didn't get faster until my little guy got a little further along.

Sunshine, congratulations!!! I remember when I first started on this thread and you were going through the process. You've been such an amazing support for me. I am so happy that your little bundle of joy has arrived!


----------



## baby.wish

Hey Ladies,

When did your RE release you to a regular OB? I have one more scan Friday and then I think if all is well thats it however they also do the genetic testing at 12 weeks.:?:


----------



## Maverick007

hey there! it's really different for each RE. mine chose to release me after my 6 week scan, her reasoning was that i didn't have any factors that made me higher risk (e.g. prior miscarriages, etc.) and everything looked normal.


----------



## PinkPeony

I was released after 9 weeks but that was just because they kept wanting to check on little twin A. I think if he/she hadn't had any issues I would have been out of there after my first scan at 6 weeks.


----------



## baby.wish

Thanks ladies, did both of you get genetic testing done? did you do the nuchal testing?


----------



## PinkPeony

I did the Nuchal ultrasound, but couldn't have the blood test because it doesn't work with twins. I was fine with that. I wasn't keen on doing it at all but my DH really wanted to and family members kept saying I should. At the time I was just still a mess from going through fertility stuff - tests sorta freak me out bc I was used to getting bad results. In the end, it was totally fine, came back very low risk and I got to see the babies wiggling around so I'm glad I just went ahead with it.


----------



## Strawberry13

Babywish yay for the heartbeat!!! It must've been the greatest sound to hear. My RE released me at 7 weeks right after the scan but I know all doctors are different. And I chose to do the Nuchal scan for the exact same reasons as pink and everything turned out a-ok. 

Pink did I miss an update? do we know genders yet?? I'm hoping they'll be able to tell the gender at the 16 week which is a day after christmas.. Crossing my fingers! 

Sunshine- congrats girl! You and DH must be over the moon. After all you've been through you finally get to hold your LO.... So amazing!

Sorry I haven't been on here much. Work has been absolutely positively insane, plus we just bought a house and move next month... So yeah crazy all around but all good things!!


----------



## Maverick007

I had a blood test to check for some things (not sure which specific things) but didn't do the other tests for downs syndrome, etc.,.


----------



## Chris_25

baby.wish said:


> Hi ladies so i had my first ultrasound yesterday, everything looked good baby measured 6w4d and i heard the heartbeat it was 118bpm. Doc said everything looked good but i'm not sure if that is considered an ok number?? I was just so excited to see the little bean on the screen. :cloud9:


Aw yay! I had an ultrasound done yesterday (6w5days) heart beat was 120 the doctor said anything over 90 this week is good. When is your next one?


----------



## Chris_25

Strawberry13 said:


> Babywish yay for the heartbeat!!! It must've been the greatest sound to hear. My RE released me at 7 weeks right after the scan but I know all doctors are different. And I chose to do the Nuchal scan for the exact same reasons as pink and everything turned out a-ok.
> 
> Pink did I miss an update? do we know genders yet?? I'm hoping they'll be able to tell the gender at the 16 week which is a day after christmas.. Crossing my fingers!
> 
> Sunshine- congrats girl! You and DH must be over the moon. After all you've been through you finally get to hold your LO.... So amazing!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on here much. Work has been absolutely positively insane, plus we just bought a house and move next month... So yeah crazy all around but all good things!!


Yay congratulations on the house!


----------



## PinkPeony

Wow Strawberry! Congratulations! Moving house is such a crazy time. But so exciting.

AFM I had my anatomy scan yesterday. It took almost 3 hours!! But it was amazing. As for the sexes... We had the tech enclose them in envelopes which are now sitting on the xmas tree to be opened xmas morning. I'll be sure to let you guys know.  I'm bursting to open them!!!!

Chris - So glad your scan went well!! So happy for you and Babywish. :cloud9:


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hi everyone I hope you are all doing well! There has been a lot of exciting news in here I can barely keep up! Just wanted to wish everyone the happiest of holidays and all the best for 2014. My little boy is 7 months old today. I feel like I blinked and he got so big! Part of me feels like as he gets older, my advice for those still going through LTTTC and assisted conception becomes less relevant. But two Christmases ago I really thought I would never be a mom, last Christmas I was just in second tri and very nervous and now I'm so excited to actually be a parent this year. I feel so grateful for my little miracle.

Pink I love the idea of opening the genders on Xmas. What a wonderful idea!!!


----------



## baby.wish

I just want to start by saying all of your ladies are absolutely wonderful.:hugs: Infertility is hard enough alone but when you have such a wonderful group of women who support one another through good and bad feels like a family. Its nice to know that there are women on here in every stage of this journey that can rely on one another if they have any questions or just need to vent and someone is going through the exact same thing. For all of you a big THANK YOU! :thumbup:

PinkPeony soooo excited for you, its going to be a wonderful Christmas for you. 
Maverick, Strawberry, Stayhopeful I hope the second/third trimester is being good to you. From the looks of it, it is!
Sunshine hows motherhood enjoy your little princess 
Chris looks like we are really close i'm 7w4d! 
SashiMimimi thank you for starting this thread and for coming on from time to time to check on us. It means alot:hugs:


----------



## baby.wish

Chris_25 said:


> baby.wish said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies so i had my first ultrasound yesterday, everything looked good baby measured 6w4d and i heard the heartbeat it was 118bpm. Doc said everything looked good but i'm not sure if that is considered an ok number?? I was just so excited to see the little bean on the screen. :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Aw yay! I had an ultrasound done yesterday (6w5days) heart beat was 120 the doctor said anything over 90 this week is good. When is your next one?Click to expand...

Chris next one is this Friday, how bout you??


----------



## Chris_25

baby.wish said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby.wish said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies so i had my first ultrasound yesterday, everything looked good baby measured 6w4d and i heard the heartbeat it was 118bpm. Doc said everything looked good but i'm not sure if that is considered an ok number?? I was just so excited to see the little bean on the screen. :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Aw yay! I had an ultrasound done yesterday (6w5days) heart beat was 120 the doctor said anything over 90 this week is good. When is your next one?Click to expand...
> 
> Chris next one is this Friday, how bout you??Click to expand...


Good luck! I am going back on Monday and it can't come soon enough! lol


----------



## SashimiMimi

I'm just so happy that so many of you have finally gotten your BFPs. Baby wish is right about how lonely infertility can be and how great it is to find women online going through the same thing.


----------



## PinkPeony

Aw Babywish :hug: it's so true. It would have been so much rougher without you all to talk to over the past year and so happy so many have gotten their much bfp's too.


----------



## StayHopeful

So glad everyone's scans are going well!

Baby.wish, my RE did scans at 6,8, and 10 weeks and then released me to my regular OB for my 12 week appointment. We did do the nuchal translucency ultrasound and bloodwork, it wasn't bad at all. Those tests came back normal so we didn't do any in-depth screening. We'd also actually done genetic testing on both DH and me before IVF because I'm adopted, so we already knew that we weren't carriers for CF or anything.


----------



## Luciola

Hi Everyone, I haven't been posting here for a while but I came regularly to get your guys' news. Really happy for all the mommies and mommies-to-be. but I also feel down because it seems that I am the only person left here not-expecting... After putting my snowbabies aside due to unavailability of the RE, I plan to start my FET only end Jan. While sometimes I am less focus on "getting pregnant", the waiting time seems never ending.


----------



## moni77

Luciola - I am still here with you - but of course I only joined recently! You have all been a great inspiration.

AFM - currently awaiting AF to move on to IUI cycle #2 after cancellation last month due to high estrogen (cysts). BFN today at DPO 14.


----------



## NsLb32

I was married for 7yrs and was not able TC. Now I have a new partner, 3yrs, and again...nothing. We just did a IUI cycle and sadly things don't look good. I don't want to go through the sadness again, but my partner says he wants me to try. Any advice?? Thank you. Ohhh and his sperm is horribly awful and my ovarian function/egg reserve is even worse.....


----------



## Luciola

moni77 said:


> Luciola - I am still here with you - but of course I only joined recently! You have all been a great inspiration.
> 
> AFM - currently awaiting AF to move on to IUI cycle #2 after cancellation last month due to high estrogen (cysts). BFN today at DPO 14.

Hi moni :) Thank you... I know I have been a grumpy whiny cat. Sashimi started this topic long time ago so it is only normal there have been a lot of BFPs since! I really like the ladies here but sometimes, I feel so left behind :(

Good luck in your very next cycle!


----------



## PinkPeony

Hang in there Luci. You're half-way there, just gotta have your transfer. Going through fertility treatments always just feels like time just draaaags and your just waiting and waiting while everyone else's life carries on without you. It doesn't feel like it, but end of Jan will be here soon enough.

Moni - sorry about the BFN :hugs:

NsLb - if your partner's sperm is really horribly awful you may want to skip IUI's and go straight to ivf with ICSI if you can. Do you know what his numbers were like after the wash?


----------



## StayHopeful

Hang in there, luciola! I agree, it's hard to watch everyone else get their bfps and feel left behind. But we're all rooting for you and can't wait to celebrate with you! The end of Jan is just around the corner.

Moni, sorry about the bfn! Fx for your next IUI cycle!

NsLb, I agree with pink. If DH has sperm issues, Icsi might be your best option. Have you discussed IVF with your RE?


----------



## Luciola

Pink and Stay, thank you so much for your messages. I pray it is my turn to announce a BFP soon...! I am really trying to relax but feel bitter from time to time. I have a lot of hope though for 2014... I ll be so happy to join you in the expecting team! And Pink, only 3 days to find out babies' sexes, I am so excited for you!

Nslb - the day we decided to go for Ivf, it was the day we felt tired of cycle after cycle s injections and nothing could even tell why we failed so many times. But it was not an easy decision we made it almost very impulsively (or we would never make it). I am not in the IVF success batch yet so hard to give any convincible advice, but IVF may be the best way to increase significantly the chance.


----------



## StayHopeful

Nslb, deciding to do IVF was a very difficult decision for DH and I, both financially and emotionally. But once we decided that we were going to do it, it was like a weight off my shoulders. And it obviously did the trick! One advantage to IVF is that it can give your RE so much more insight into what might be going wrong in the process. So even if it doesn't work the first time (though I have every confidence it will), they can learn from each cycle and change how they go forward. It's a lot more informative than IVF.


----------



## PinkPeony

The verdict is in ladies....

2 girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Luciola

PinkPeony said:


> The verdict is in ladies....
> 
> 2 girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS Pink!!
Now it is Pink times 3 ! :kiss:


----------



## Strawberry13

Yay pink congrats!! 2 girls that's gonna be pretty fun to shop for &#128516;&#128516;

Luci- hang in there sweetie I felt the exact same way about everyone getting their bfps before me but when you do get yours you will forget all about that. When does your FET cycle start again?


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, Pink!!!


----------



## moni77

Congrats pink!!!

AFM - still waitinfg for AF - had a blood test on MOnday that came back negative but confirmed ovulation...not sure what is going on. Ugh!


----------



## StayHopeful

Sorry about the bfn, moni. I hope that you're able to get some answers soon!


----------



## Maverick007

How's everyone doing? It's been quiet so thought I'd check in. 

Moni and Luc, thinking of you...


----------



## StayHopeful

It's definitely been quiet lately, I hope everybody's doing okay!

The doctor called today and I failed my 1-hour glucose test, so I have to go back in next week for the 3-hour. I know it happens, but I can't help but worry.


----------



## Strawberry13

Hey girlies!! 

Stay sorry you failed the gtt but I heard lots do. And even if you fail the next one I heard it's not so bad, just more monitoring. Don't worry gal your babe is fine. And btw congrats on making it to the third tri!!! 

Maverick how have you been doing? You have your nursery all girled out yet? 

Good luck to all you ivfers and iuiers out there... Give us updates if you're still hanging around!

AFM I'm anxiously awaiting my anatomy scan at the end of the month then we're doing a gender reveal a few days later. Can't wait


----------



## PinkPeony

Yay! How fun Strawberry!! That was the best time for me. I feel so much more bonded with my babes since that scan and knowing the genders. 

AFM, not much to report. Something a tad concerning showed up on my anatomy scan having to do with Baby A's cord. Baby is OK, could just make for a more complicated pregnancy and delivery. I won't lie, I did too much googling about it and had a serious meltdown, but I spoke to my nurse and she made me feel a lot better. I'm seeing a high risk/twin specialist OB in a couple weeks and my doctor has asked for her to look at it. Knowing I have this kick ass OB on the case makes me feel much more secure. I have 2 more scans this month and then once a month after that plus doctor's appts every 2 weeks from now on. Kinda crazy eh?


----------



## StayHopeful

Pink, FX for you! Sounds like your doctor is very much on top of things and even if it does mean complications, they'll do whatever it takes to take care of you and your little girls!

Strawberry, how exciting! My gender reveal was absolutely one of my favorite moments of pregnancy. And I definitely agree with Pink, I feel so much closer to him now!


----------



## moni77

Going in for IUI #2 tomorrow morning. Had 2 follies - one on each side (24 and 18) yesterday. Triggered last night. Put the trigger in my thigh for the first time - it hurt a little - the stomach - not at all. Definitely back to the stomach if I need to do this again!


----------



## Maverick007

moni, sending lots of prayers your way!! best of luck girl, i know the IUIs can be so frustrating. :hugs:

pink, that is really scary about the cord. i'm so glad you are getting the best care and the involvement of the high risk OB. keep us posted OK? 

strawberry, i'm so excited for you that your scan is coming up. :) cannot wait to hear the result! 

not a whole lot new here, just *slowly* getting things ready at home and next appt. will be my glucose tolerance test at the end of january. i feel pretty good other than some BH contractions and sciatic nerve pain so i can't complain too much.


----------



## Strawberry13

Thanks ladies I will keep you all posted!

Pink that must've been scary... I would've googled and freaked out too. But sounds like the docs are all over it, and the high risk docs are used to dealing with much worse so you and your little girls are gonna do great! 

Moni I hope this is the one for you! Praying for you. 

Luci how are you doing girl?


----------



## SashimiMimi

PinkPeony said:


> Yay! How fun Strawberry!! That was the best time for me. I feel so much more bonded with my babes since that scan and knowing the genders.
> 
> AFM, not much to report. Something a tad concerning showed up on my anatomy scan having to do with Baby A's cord. Baby is OK, could just make for a more complicated pregnancy and delivery. I won't lie, I did too much googling about it and had a serious meltdown, but I spoke to my nurse and she made me feel a lot better. I'm seeing a high risk/twin specialist OB in a couple weeks and my doctor has asked for her to look at it. Knowing I have this kick ass OB on the case makes me feel much more secure. I have 2 more scans this month and then once a month after that plus doctor's appts every 2 weeks from now on. Kinda crazy eh?

Hey Pink! I can't remember if I ever mentioned this, but I also had something concerning on my anatomy scan show up. They thought my son had a hole in his heart and they made me wait 5 days to see a cardio specialist. I was literally worried sick and it was the only time I threw up in pregnancy. Turns out it was nothing, just a shadow. I often speak to other moms-to-be who had something show up at that scan and it turned out to be absolutely nothing with a lot of wasted worry. Sometimes I think the technology is too good and the slightest shadow or blur raises alarms. So if there is one lesson I have learned on my journey is don't worry until there is something to worry about!
Were you okay during the ice storm? We lost power for a couple days and had to stay in a hotel, plus the power line was ripped right off the side of our house!

How was everyone's holidays? I hope everyone is well. Best of luck to Moni and Luc!! xoxoxo


----------



## Luciola

Hi ladies! I am so sorry that I have not been posting for a while&#8230; Marv, Strawberry, Pink&#8230; missing you guys and congratulations on all your pregnancy milestones. Moni, best of luck!!

Nothing really on my side. We saw the RE for a quick appointment this Saturday and I am going for an almost-natural transfer for my very next cycle starting on 23rd/24th January, I will be on tamoxifen day2-6 & estrogen support. Minimal monitoring just to detect when I m about to ovulate for a 5-day blast transfer 5 days later.

I will keep you updated and please keep me updated about your side too!


----------



## PinkPeony

SashimiMimi said:


> PinkPeony said:
> 
> 
> Yay! How fun Strawberry!! That was the best time for me. I feel so much more bonded with my babes since that scan and knowing the genders.
> 
> AFM, not much to report. Something a tad concerning showed up on my anatomy scan having to do with Baby A's cord. Baby is OK, could just make for a more complicated pregnancy and delivery. I won't lie, I did too much googling about it and had a serious meltdown, but I spoke to my nurse and she made me feel a lot better. I'm seeing a high risk/twin specialist OB in a couple weeks and my doctor has asked for her to look at it. Knowing I have this kick ass OB on the case makes me feel much more secure. I have 2 more scans this month and then once a month after that plus doctor's appts every 2 weeks from now on. Kinda crazy eh?
> 
> Hey Pink! I can't remember if I ever mentioned this, but I also had something concerning on my anatomy scan show up. They thought my son had a hole in his heart and they made me wait 5 days to see a cardio specialist. I was literally worried sick and it was the only time I threw up in pregnancy. Turns out it was nothing, just a shadow. I often speak to other moms-to-be who had something show up at that scan and it turned out to be absolutely nothing with a lot of wasted worry. Sometimes I think the technology is too good and the slightest shadow or blur raises alarms. So if there is one lesson I have learned on my journey is don't worry until there is something to worry about!
> Were you okay during the ice storm? We lost power for a couple days and had to stay in a hotel, plus the power line was ripped right off the side of our house!
> 
> How was everyone's holidays? I hope everyone is well. Best of luck to Moni and Luc!! xoxoxoClick to expand...

I do remember that Sash. That must have been so scary. Just when you start to relax a bit about being pregnant, to hear something could be wrong with baby is a nightmare. I'm going to have several more scans so hopefully they'll be able to confirm what's going on there. It's a pretty rare diagnosis and up until recently doctors wouldn't even check for it on a scan, but it would be discovered at delivery. It's something that if they catch it before the birth and do a C section, it should be fine, but if it's a vaginal birth there's a chance of something going really wrong. I'm going to push for a C section of course.
We came out of the ice storm totally unscathed actually. We were really lucky, didn't lose power or have any damage, but the streets all around our's were totally dark. Our area is full of big old trees so there were trees and branches and hanging power lines all over the place, I'm amazed we kept power. The weather this winter has SUCKED so far!


----------



## PinkPeony

Luciola said:


> Hi ladies! I am so sorry that I have not been posting for a while Marv, Strawberry, Pink missing you guys and congratulations on all your pregnancy milestones. Moni, best of luck!!
> 
> Nothing really on my side. We saw the RE for a quick appointment this Saturday and I am going for an almost-natural transfer for my very next cycle starting on 23rd/24th January, I will be on tamoxifen day2-6 & estrogen support. Minimal monitoring just to detect when I m about to ovulate for a 5-day blast transfer 5 days later.
> 
> I will keep you updated and please keep me updated about your side too!

Good luck Luci! :flower:


----------



## moni77

IUI #2 done. Major cramping afterwards - feeling better today! 2ww...


----------



## StayHopeful

GL, Luci and Moni!


----------



## Strawberry13

Luci almost there... Good luck! 

Moni I hope the cramping is a good sign. Try to stay busy these next few weeks, ugh the tww just sucks!


----------



## moni77

I'm a lawyer and I am on trial this week - so this week is fine - next week though will be tough!


----------



## Luciola

Moni, I feel you - I am absolutely drained in trying to organise my time at home/clinic/work. Really hard. Feel like I must rely on my "luck" every single day managing my availability. I really hope this works out soon I don't need to calculate my agenda all the time.


----------



## baby.wish

Hi ladies,

I have been MIA recently I was out of town but just caught up on all your progress. So happy everyone seems to be doing well. Maverick did I read you are having a girl??

Pink I'm really sorry to hear about the anatomy scan but like everyone else I am praying that it all works out and have a feeling it will. 

As for me, nothing much to report. I'm now 11 weeks and I've had a couple of ultrasounds but nothing since 8 weeks and so i'm feeling very antcy and nervous. My first trimester screening is at week 13 so I have to wait another two weeks to see the baby. Its so hard at this point because there is no kicking, or anything to tell you everything is ok. Every time I get some cramping I get so scared. So nervous all the time:wacko: Kinda driving myself nuts.


----------



## baby.wish

Good Luck Moni and Luciola:dust:


----------



## Maverick007

babywish, so happy to hear you are still doing well (albeit nervous!) :) i was exactly the same. keep us posted on how things go, i am praying for a healthy rest of your pregnancy!

And yes, I am having a girl! :flower:


----------



## baby.wish

Congrats Maverick you must be sooo excited!!! 

Ugggh so yesterday I went to the doctor because I was having a bit of burning when I pee. Turns out I have a slight UTI! I was prescribed an antibiotic and I'm so scared to take it. They say its safe to take during pregnancy but I just don't want to take any chances and take meds. I know it can get worse and I should take them but it just makes me nervous!


----------



## PinkPeony

Baby.wish - happy to hear things are going well for you aside from the uti. Take it from me though, I ended up in the hospital once bc of trying to get rid of one on my own. I was so ill, I know that would have been terrible if I was preggo at the time. It's very common in pregnancy and they prescribe those antibiotics all the time so I think it's totally fine. :hugs: drink lots of water, hope you feel better soon. Those are the worst!


----------



## Maverick007

ugh, sorry you are dealing with that, but yes, it can be serious if left untreated so try and trust the drs that they are putting you on something safe. hope for a speedy recovery for you!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Baby wish I was a chronic UTI sufferer and I had 2 UTIs in pregnancy and took antibiotics each time. It's the reason they test your pee at every visit to make sure that you don't have any infections. Take the antibiotics, you don't want the bacteria spreading and entering your placenta. Don't worry, it's safe!!!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Babywish, I had a UTI earlier too and took antibiotics. It definitely sounds like it's common in pregnancy.

Well, I failed my 3-hour test and officially have gestational diabetes... I meet with the nurse on Monday to go over what changes I need to make. Pretty bummed but not completely surprised between being overweight when we were TTC and having PCOS.


----------



## Luciola

Just check-in! It has been quiet here. hope everything is going well ladies!

I m gonna start my FET cycle soon !


----------



## moni77

Yay on the FET cycle. I am in the 2ww from IUI #2. Hoping this one sticks!


----------



## Dini

Hoping this one sticks too Moni, do you test again tomorrow??


----------



## moni77

yeah -even though it is still early...


----------



## StayHopeful

Hooray for starting your FET, Luciola! Sending you lots of sticky dust!

Moni, GL testing tomorrow! FX for you!


----------



## moni77

another BFN at dpo11...still early. Next test will be Saturday at dpo14.


----------



## Maverick007

ugh, it's so tough, hang in there moni!


----------



## Dini

Moni I'm testing again Saturday as well. This morning I still had a super faint, more like a squinter line left from the trigger a week ago so tomorrow it should be good and gone. I'm annoyed it isn't gone yet lol. 

I got my results of my 7dpo progesterone, it was 15.7, so better than the 9 of last cycle, they wanted it above 15 but I was hoping for more above 15 than that but I'll take what I can get. Looks like I'll probably always have to do the booster. If this cycle doesn't give us a BFP then we are taking a break for many reasons, mostly financial but I also have to have my gallbladder removed ASAP as I ended up in the ER last night and found that a stone is stuck in the outlet of the gallbladder. So if I'm not pregnant we will get that done in the next few weeks, if I am we will figure it out, probably still have it removed after we at least see a heart beat.


----------



## moni77

fxed for you!


----------



## StayHopeful

FX that it's just early for both of you! And Dini, GL with the gall bladder issue! Is that a surgery they can do if you're pregnant?


----------



## Luciola

Bump bump!
How are you mini and dini?

I m on my FET - at last! exciting but scary times...


----------



## moni77

BFN on Sat - waiting for AF...


----------



## Maverick007

I'm so sorry Moni. :( 

Luc, I am sending all the baby dust and good thoughts and prayers your way for your FET!


----------



## Luciola

I am so sorry Moni... what is the next step for you? 

Mav, omg, you are already 27 weeks, I remembered I first joined this post you were just about to get your BFP... time flies. Thank you so much for your message! I hope this FET would be a success :):)


----------



## moni77

I am still waiting for AF... we'll probably do another IUI - but I'm going to speak to them about changing up the meds. They are obviously messing with my body. I took the trigger almost 3 weeks ago and still no sign of AF.

(still BFN on tests as well)


----------



## StayHopeful

Moni, so sorry about the bfn. I hope that you get some answers soon :hug:

Hooray Luciola, lots of good luck on your FET! Keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## moni77

I had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday morning (which I normally dont get) so assumed AF was here. Flash forward 30 hours and still nothing else. Guess I'll test again tomorrow morning. Appointment with the doc on Monday either way. Hopefully he'll have some answers about why this is happening...


----------



## Luciola

Hi everyone!
It's at last my turn to get some snowbabies inside me... actually not quite yet but in just about a week. I went in for Day 12 ultrasound today and RE said my follicles were slow growing :( the 2 biggest being 11.5mm. He said he ll take over the cycle making the natural FET to a "controlled" FET. My lining today was fine at 9.7mm. I m going in again for Day 15 in 3 days and if everything is fine, we will kick start progesterone to prepare the lining - regardless of the follicle growing speed or their maturity. 
I see a lot of ladies here have left the post after the success but I d like to continue here just to keep everyone updated... and hope it is my turn this month!


----------



## Maverick007

Moni, I hope they can give you some answers on what is happening. When was AF supposed to be due? We all know how disheartening this process can be so I pray you get some answers that will give you direction soon. :hugs:

Luc, even though some of us are not as active here anymore, we still support you and hope this is the cycle that works! Good luck and I hope you'll keep updating. :)


----------



## moni77

Good luck and FXed Luc!!

AF was due on the 25th (2 weeks post IUI). I started lightly on Sunday, but the labs yesterday indicated that it was not a real period. So I am going back for another set of labs on Thursday - hopefully they will show that it has in deed started. He really had no answers as to why my body is taking so long after the trigger. We know I did ovulate because the labs after the trigger indicated so (and my temp went up). He is still pretty positive about everything and wants to keep me on the same meds one more cycle. AF was stronger today so I am hoping Thursdays labs are good. I leave for a vacation abroad next Wed so at this rate it is not likely that we will get in the IUI - but we can still try naturally with the clomid hopefully.


----------



## StayHopeful

Luci, sounds like your lining is doing great and that's the most important thing! And I know that when I was TTC, seeing women with success stories on the threads I was part of was really helpful. It was reassuring to know that it does work, people do get their BFPs, and it was also really helpful to be able to ask questions and to draw on their experience.


----------



## Luciola

Stay oh my just 2 months left to meet your little one! and Mav hope you are doing great! What about Pink and Christ?&#8230; It has been a while I haven't talked to you girls, natural FET doesn't have much update I guess&#8230; I went in Friday and RE said I might be about to ovulate since my then-slow-growing-follicles caught up and the leading one was at 15mm. We then immediately tested with urine, OPK showed that I was just going to surge. My lining was ready at about 9.5mm. After calculation, we have decided that I will be most probably ovulating this Sunday, therefore, my transfer will be on Friday, 14th of February!!!

We are just really delighted by the date lol. 

Moni I saw that you were on vacation&#8230; Guess you won't be checking here very often but I am praying for your natural BFP ...


----------



## moni77

I actually leave Wed night and will be MIA for 2 weeks. Hopefully when I get back you have some good news posted here!!


----------



## StayHopeful

FX for both of you, Luci and Moni!


----------



## Maverick007

Thank you, Luciola! I am doing pretty good, just wish I were sleeping better, but it's worth it I know. :)

I am so hopeful for this FET working for you, and praying Moni gets a miraculous natural BFP...
:hugs:


----------



## PinkPeony

I doing well too. Nothing much to report. I'm starting to slow down a lot these days. It's a major effort doing very basic things around the house and things like going grocery shopping leave me completely gassed. Not complaining - just kinda fascinated by how hard my body is working making these 2 babies. 

Hopeful for you guys - 
Moni, I hear so many stories of people getting their bfp while on holiday. Some sun and relaxation can't be bad thing. 
Luci, sounds like you're right on track for your transfer. That's the perfect day! Hope your OH gives you some extra special treatment.


----------



## baby.wish

Hi Ladies!

Its been a while since I posted...so nice to read all of your updates. I hope everyone is doing well either on their journey to conceive or waiting for their LO's to show up. 

I've been taking it easy, i'm now 16 weeks and thankfully passed the nausea point but still get horrrrible headaches. Question for you ladies, when did your bumps start to show? I'm still not really showing just a tiny bit and have read online that with first pregnancys people tend to show later. Is this true??

Luciola sending you lots of baby dust, I know for a fact that FET's can work cuz it worked for me!!


----------



## Maverick007

babywish! so glad to hear things are going well, i've been wondering how you were getting along. that is wonderful that you are 16 weeks and doing great...

it's soo different for everyone, but for me, i probably didn't really start showing until around 19 weeks where it was obvious to friends/family, and it seemed to become noticeable to strangers by about 25-26 weeks. i'm about 30 weeks now and people i don't know comment a lot so i guess it is now not up for debate. just go with the flow and ignore ppl who comment you are "too small" or "too big" because it will happen. :) i think people just don't have anything better to say. 

pink, glad to hear you are still hangin' in there! carrying two babies is no easy feat, so i hope you just get a lot of rest. it's easier to say that though than to do it. 

luc, were you able to have the transfer on valentine's day? hope things are moving right along...


----------



## PinkPeony

Hard to compare bc I have twins, but I think I was starting to show around 16 weeks or so. I'm really tall too so that can make the bump show up a bit later because there's more vertical space. So I think it can depend on being your first pregnancy as well as your build. Everyone's different I guess. 
I haven't really gotten so huge till maybe just recently. Now I feel quite big. It was literally over the course of a week it went from people being surprised how small I still am to saying - whoa you're BIG!


----------



## StayHopeful

It definitely depends from person to person. People who knew I was pregnant started noticing probably around 14-15 weeks but I wasn't noticeably pregnant to people who didn't know until closer to 20. I'm short, so my bump has nowhere to go but out.


----------



## baby.wish

Thank you ladies, you guys are all so cute!! I love this thread, always makes me feel better after reading it. Its like catching up with old friends.

Mav you are right sometimes people have nothing better to say then to comment on others. I will ignore the you dont even look pregnant comments. As long as baby is healthy thats my only concern. How are you doing?? i see the 3d ultrasound pic you have posted, when did you have that done? How far along do you have to be??

Pink still can't believe you have twins in there, isn't it crazy how you went from wanting a little one soooo badly to instantaneousy having two on the way! Sometimes it still doesn't hit me i'm pregnant its like I have to pinch myself to believe its not a dream.

Stayhopeful wow 34 weeks!!! You are in the home stretch!! how are you feeling??? are you still working????? i will pray everything goes well with your final few weeks and delivery. :hugs:


----------



## Maverick007

baby.wish said:


> Thank you ladies, you guys are all so cute!! I love this thread, always makes me feel better after reading it. Its like catching up with old friends.
> 
> Mav you are right sometimes people have nothing better to say then to comment on others. I will ignore the you dont even look pregnant comments. As long as baby is healthy thats my only concern. How are you doing?? i see the 3d ultrasound pic you have posted, when did you have that done? How far along do you have to be??
> 
> Pink still can't believe you have twins in there, isn't it crazy how you went from wanting a little one soooo badly to instantaneousy having two on the way! Sometimes it still doesn't hit me i'm pregnant its like I have to pinch myself to believe its not a dream.
> 
> Stayhopeful wow 34 weeks!!! You are in the home stretch!! how are you feeling??? are you still working????? i will pray everything goes well with your final few weeks and delivery. :hugs:

Exactly...it helped me to mention my concern to my dr because she assured me i was measuring on time and everything was fine. women's bellies "present" differently depending on body structure and other factors and there really isn't a "normal." i had the u/s around 27 weeks for that picture at my dr's office...i had been planning to do a non-dr u/s but then was surprised when they did one without notice at 27 weeks just to check on size, etc. i have heard you can do the 3D ultrasounds as early as 14-16 weeks, but some wait a little longer so the baby looks more like a baby and has filled out. :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Thanks, baby.wish! I am still working, and it's definitely getting tougher. I'm starting to get to the uncomfortable stage. I wake up at least 5x night to pee, my back hurts, and I'm exhausted all the time... But the end is in sight! I can't believe it's almost time to meet our little guy. I was on my feet too much on Tuesday for work and overdid it, since then I've had really bad swelling in my feet, ankles, and legs. I'm trying to take it easy and I'll mention it to my doctor on Monday. As of right now, I'm planning on working through most of March. We have 2 more weeks until Spring Break, then I'd like to come back for one more week after Spring Break is over. But I'll have an ultrasound at the beginning of March at 36 weeks and we'll see how big he is, then the doctor will decide when to schedule my induction.


----------



## summer2011

Can i join ladies? I hear this is a lucky thread! Lol. IUI #4 coming up in March, getting frustrated and discouraged. IVF planned for oct or nov if IUI fails. Please send me some :dust: 

Thrilled to read your stories, made it through most posts to page 75! Lol. Will try to catch up on the newer posts.


----------



## fisher640

baby.wish said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Its been a while since I posted...so nice to read all of your updates. I hope everyone is doing well either on their journey to conceive or waiting for their LO's to show up.
> 
> I've been taking it easy, i'm now 16 weeks and thankfully passed the nausea point but still get horrrrible headaches. Question for you ladies, when did your bumps start to show? I'm still not really showing just a tiny bit and have read online that with first pregnancys people tend to show later. Is this true??
> 
> Luciola sending you lots of baby dust, I know for a fact that FET's can work cuz it worked for me!!

I didn't work up the guts to tell my boss til about wk 15, apparently no one could tell cause it didn't start circulating the office thil closer to wk 18


----------



## fisher640

I just popped back to check on everyone! Glad there's lots of happiness! Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Maverick007

hi summer! and welcome :) we've been kind of hijacking this thread since many of us went through IVF recently, but we are definitely here to listen and support you. going through multiple IUIs is really difficult and we all understand how you are feeling. i pray you are successful very soon and send lots of prayers and :dust:

what is your primary issue? for us it was male factor and we ended up doing IVF but did try four IUIs first.


----------



## summer2011

I'm undetermined IF. DH has great numbers. IUI #1 fertilized the only egg we had that cycle and tried to implant but failed. They think it may have been ectopic based on hcg but not 100%. My lap showed my tubes were open. 2 IUIs since have failed. Still another week till we start the next cycle. Hope we can get lucky. Will be the second on injects. No worries about the thread jacking lol. I'm just happy that you all are finding that treatments are working. We are planning for ivf in Oct or Nov if we don't get lucky before then.


----------



## StayHopeful

Welcome, summer! DH and I were unexplained too, he had great numbers and my only issue was anovulatory PCOS but since the fertility drugs made me ovulate, it was considered unexplained. We did 3 IUIs and then decided to move on to IVF, which was definitely a hard decision but it ended up being the right one. I hope that this IUI will work and you don't have to go down that road, though! Sending lots of :dust: your way.


----------



## Strawberry13

Hello ladies! Long time!! Things have been very hectic in my world so haven't checked in a while but I wanted to stop in and say hi! To all you new gals, this board was a such a great help to me in going through all of my failed iuis and all of the drama that surrounded that, and also getting me through my successful ivf &#128516;

Maverick it sounds like everything is great with you and your girl. I found out a few weeks ago I'm having a girl too!! Yay team pink!!

Stay- you are sooo close! You were one of the first preggos when I joined this board so the fact that you're 34 weeks is just amazing to me. Can't wait to hear about your little man joining us! 

Pink you are a trooper- still at work with your twin ladies. I'm sure it's getting rough with two growing babies in there but you are doing great!

Babywish- happy to hear you're doing well. I really didn't start showing till 18 or 19 weeks.. I'm actually 25 now and some people still say it's hard to tell. So it really just depends on how your body takes it. 

Luci and Moni- what are the updates w you guys?? 

As for me everything is going great with the pregnancy! Unfortunately work is putting a lot if undue stress on me and i don't think it's the most healthy thing for me but I'm managing. I just can't wait till June when I have time off to bond w my LO. 

Sending love to all of you!


----------



## StayHopeful

Great to hear from you, Strawberry! I hope that work gets less stressful soon, glad everything else with your pregnancy is going well.


----------



## Luciola

Hi ladies !! I miss you a lot! sorry for being MIA for such a long time, I didn't want to update every 5 seconds about my FET as most of you are "graduated". Yes I had my transfer on V-Day and it went well, got BFP 5dp5dt, then "pregnant" on CBD, unfortunately it ended in a Chemical Today my HCG dropped to 5.1, so stopping all medication waiting for AF

Not sure what our next steps are, we still have 2 frozen embryos. We are pretty down today as we learnt the news, I am rather numb, just cried a bit then came back home early from work with hubby. We won't give up though...


----------



## Maverick007

Luciola said:


> Hi ladies !! I miss you a lot! sorry for being MIA for such a long time, I didn't want to update every 5 seconds about my FET as most of you are "graduated". Yes I had my transfer on V-Day and it went well, got BFP 5dp5dt, then "pregnant" on CBD, unfortunately it ended in a Chemical Today my HCG dropped to 5.1, so stopping all medication waiting for AF
> 
> Not sure what our next steps are, we still have 2 frozen embryos. We are pretty down today as we learnt the news, I am rather numb, just cried a bit then came back home early from work with hubby. We won't give up though...

Oh Luci, I am so, so sorry :( Sending hugs and prayers your way...don't give up hope. :hugs:


----------



## baby.wish

I'm sorry to hear that Luciola...i also had a chemical pregnancy my first IVF and then my FET was a success. So it can happen! My doc told me that a chemical pregnancy at least shows them that implantation can occur and that your chances of a successful BFP are much higher. I know its hard, :hugs:I remember how upset I was. Keep positive and when the time is right try again!


----------



## Maverick007

Strawberry, it's great to hear from you! Congrats! Yay for girls :)


----------



## Chris_25

Hi everyone. Sorry I haven't been on here in a while. I have been so busy moving etc.... 

I hope you are all doing well and some of you are almost ready to give birth :) 
I have a lot of catching up to do with you all!

I am now 17 weeks with a boy and feeling good. :)


----------



## Maverick007

Awesome Chris! Glad things are going well for you!!


----------



## moni77

Sorry Luc.

AF came for me on the flight back from my vacation. However, last week, while in Bhutan, I got a blessing at their famous fertility temple and prayed for all my B&B friends to get their BFPs! 

Day 3 labs today - waiting for the ok to start IUI cycle #3.


----------



## StayHopeful

Luciola, so sorry to hear that! I know how devastating that is. :hugs:

Moni, sorry to hear about AF arriving. FX for you this next cycle!

Chris, congrats on your little boy!

AFM, I'm officially off work and on bed rest. My BP started going up at work on Wednesday, so I spent the afternoon laying down in the nurse's office because I was determined to make it to my shower that afternoon. The next morning I called the doctor and she took me off work. So yesterday and today have been pretty busy just trying to get everything figured out since I'm out sooner than I'd planned. I have an ultrasound next Thursday and we'll see how big he is and how much longer the doctor wants me to go before inducing me.


----------



## PinkPeony

Luci - I'm so sorry to hear of your chemical. :hug: I can't imagine how disappointing that must be. I am very hopeful that your next FET will be the one that sticks. 

Moni - Hope that fertility blessing will give you just what you need going into this IUI. 

Lovely to hear the preggo updates. StayHopeful, it's amazing how quickly things can change at the end. You are far enough along that you and the LO will be just fine even if you were to deliver now. Being pregnant with twins, I've gotten used to the idea that 35+ weeks is pretty darn good. But I bet you'll be able to keep going a good while now as long as they keep monitoring you closely.


----------



## moni77

Got the green light for IUI #3. Upped the clomid to 150. First scan on Thursday.


----------



## Strawberry13

Luci I'm so sorry about the chemical... I can imagine how sad you and DH were to hear the news. Do you have any idea as to when you'll try a frozen cycle? 

Stay- ugh that's a little frustrating but the most important thing is that they're keeping a close eye on you. You are so so close! Keep us posted on what the doc says this week. Hope you have lots of good movies and magazines during your time on BR. 

Moni- I hope this iui is the one for you! Let us know how the scan goes.


----------



## Luciola

Hi Strawberry thank you for the post. Ye I have to say it was a tough week with all the ups and (real) downs. We have 2 more embbies left and now onto another thaw cycle right away. I will start a new role with 25% time traveling overseas in April and March is our only available time. So we wiped our tears and went straight ahead. I don't know if this cycle will be the one, but I ll try to stay positive! 

Moni, good luck!!!! hey - is Bhutan a good vacation destination? Wanna go too!


----------



## StayHopeful

Luci, good luck with this cycle! Hopefully the RE will be able to take something from your last cycle and make adjustments to help improve the chances for this one.


----------



## Maverick007

good luck luci and moni!! i pray this is a lucky cycle for you both. :flower:


----------



## moni77

Luciola said:


> Hi Strawberry thank you for the post. Ye I have to say it was a tough week with all the ups and (real) downs. We have 2 more embbies left and now onto another thaw cycle right away. I will start a new role with 25% time traveling overseas in April and March is our only available time. So we wiped our tears and went straight ahead. I don't know if this cycle will be the one, but I ll try to stay positive!
> 
> Moni, good luck!!!! hey - is Bhutan a good vacation destination? Wanna go too!

It is not your typical vacation destination - it is a very poor country and a lot of it is still developing. In addition, it is difficult to get a tourist visa there - you need to be part of a "tour". My husband had to go for business so I got in that way. However, the views, landscape and ruins/temples are amazing. Good luck this cycle!!


----------



## ttcmoon

How you girls are doing?
Stay - How is your pregnancy going?

AFM - Doctor suggested me to move to IVF. They do not want to do more IUI cycles for me as I had numerous clomid cycles before and my linin responds slow to the medication. Not sure what to think now. I never thought I will be a patient for IVF!


----------



## moni77

Had IUI #3 on Friday and been sick since - fever and cough. Hoping there is still a chance it will work. We will try one more IUI before moving onto IVF.


----------



## ttcmoon

Moni - All the best for this cycle. I hope this one work and you never need to move to IVF.
Bhutan is a nice place..People are very happy there. Very rarely people get depressed there. It gives the full view of Himalaya. A nice and cheaper destination. :) I wish to go there. It is a neighbouring country for me.

Mav - You are almost there! Decided any name?

Luci - You won half the battle. Being positive is the key. I am so sorry for the chemical. I can imagine your situation. But you still have embies frozen and frozen embryos have good chances as well.

Strawberry - How is ur preg going?

AFM - I am feeling better today. I was feeling odd one out. But after seeing so many ladies around here, who already went through IVF and got success. I am feeling much better.
Is IVF painful? Egg collection, progesterone injections? How many times a day you took injection?


----------



## Maverick007

Moni, I am still very hopeful this is your cycle, but if you have to go to IVF, your chances will be much higher which is kind of the bright side of this frustrating process. I hope you start to feel better soon, too! :hugs:

ttcmoon, I'm sorry you have to go this way (IVF) but again, I am grateful the option exists and can provide a way for so many of us to be mothers when 40+ years ago, we might not have been! There are so many good supportive IVF boards here on b+b too. I pray you get your bfp very soon!

how is everyone else doing these days? 

afm, i am beginning to get very uncomfortable and am just looking forward to meeting the LO in 6 short weeks. She's doing well, about 5 lbs according to the u/s we had this past week and I've gained somewhere around 25 lbs...hoping that slows down now toward the end! her name will be Quinn. :)


----------



## PinkPeony

Aw sweet name Mav! Mine are Fiona & Violet. :cloud9: what is your due date? I've had a c section booked for April 30th.


----------



## Maverick007

PinkPeony said:


> Aw sweet name Mav! Mine are Fiona & Violet. :cloud9: what is your due date? I've had a c section booked for April 30th.

aww, love those names! so cute. wow april 30, so soon! that's awesome though. i am due on april 24. she is head down so we're hoping she stays that way!


----------



## StayHopeful

TTCMoon, I had a very hard time when I first heard that the doctor was recommending IVF. But once we made the decision to go ahead with it, it was like a weight was lifted off my shoulders. We had a plan, the doctor was confident with it, and it gave us so much better odds than IUIs did. It's definitely a tough thing to hear, though, and we're all here for you!

AFM, our little guy decided to surprise us on Monday! My water broke on Sunday night (about an hour after DH and I had decided that we were too tired and would pack the hospital bags the next evening...) so we threw things in suitcases and headed to the hospital. DS was born on Monday morning and we got home from the hopsital on Wednesday. It's been a crazy week!


----------



## moni77

Congrats stay!! and thanks for all the well wishes! couple days to go...


----------



## Maverick007

StayHopeful that's amazing! Congrats!!! I hope you and the beebee are doing well!!!! :happydance:


----------



## PinkPeony

Wow! Congratulations Stay!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcmoon

WoW!!!Congratulations Stay! I am so happy for you. 
How is your health now and how is the baby. My all wishes to new parents.
Thanks for giving me some hope!


----------



## baby.wish

Congrats Stay!! Awesome news! Hope you and LO are doing well.
Maverick can't believe you and PinkPeony are so close now!! Its crazy how fast time flies.
My 20 week scan is this Thurs and I am just so nervous. I don't know why I just pray everything is ok so far!


----------



## Maverick007

baby.wish said:


> Congrats Stay!! Awesome news! Hope you and LO are doing well.
> Maverick can't believe you and PinkPeony are so close now!! Its crazy how fast time flies.
> My 20 week scan is this Thurs and I am just so nervous. I don't know why I just pray everything is ok so far!

I was so nervous too! but just have faith that all is well...i can't wait to hear how it goes!!


----------



## ttcmoon

baby.wish - wish you all the very best for your 20 week scan!


----------



## StayHopeful

GL with your 20-week scan, baby.wish!

Baby and I are doing well so far. It's been a huge adjustment, especially BFing. It's exhausting having to do it every few hours and it's kind of overwhelming never being able to take a break. I did take him to a BFing support group today and when they weighed him, he'd lost 3oz since last Friday. They suggested longer feedings and supplementing with pumped milk, which I started trying this afternoon. The whole process of feeding him, supplementing him, and pumping him took an hour and a half. Which means I have an hour before I have to do the whole thing again. So just feeling pretty overwhelmed by everything... I'm recovering well from labor and delivery, still a little sore but I'm moving around almost like normal. I still have a lot of swelling in my feet and ankles, they said that can last up to three weeks so hopefully it will go down soon.


----------



## Maverick007

StayHopeful said:


> GL with your 20-week scan, baby.wish!
> 
> Baby and I are doing well so far. It's been a huge adjustment, especially BFing. It's exhausting having to do it every few hours and it's kind of overwhelming never being able to take a break. I did take him to a BFing support group today and when they weighed him, he'd lost 3oz since last Friday. They suggested longer feedings and supplementing with pumped milk, which I started trying this afternoon. The whole process of feeding him, supplementing him, and pumping him took an hour and a half. Which means I have an hour before I have to do the whole thing again. So just feeling pretty overwhelmed by everything... I'm recovering well from labor and delivery, still a little sore but I'm moving around almost like normal. I still have a lot of swelling in my feet and ankles, they said that can last up to three weeks so hopefully it will go down soon.

Hang in there girl, it sounds like you are doing a wonderful job and those first few weeks/months are no joke! So happy for you that it sounds like you are both healthy. We are here to listen if you need us! Congrats again :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Thanks, Mav! I decided not to do the pumping and supplementing, he's getting full off just the nursing so I'm just going to talk to the pediatrician on Friday. Some days are just exhausting and completely overwhelming, and it doesn't help that your hormones are all over the place. But other days, like today, go pretty well. And I guess I feel guilty if I complain because of everything I went through to get here... One day at a time I guess.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## baby.wish

Complain away Stay thats what we are here for. We all know what you went through to get the LO but we also all know that motherhood is not easy especially the first few months. Its an adjustment and one day we will all relate to the same way you feel. We are here to listen!:hugs:

20 week scan went well, we didnt find out the gender we are going to keep it a surprise! I'm not sure how i'll go another 4 months without knowing but will have to try!! :dohh:


----------



## StayHopeful

Wow, baby.wish, that's awesome that you're keeping it surprise! There's no way I could have done that, I was so impatient to find out. I can't wait to hear when your LO makes his/her appearance and glad everything else looked good with the scan.


----------



## Maverick007

how are you ladies doing? just checking in!

babywish i also admire your patience in not finding out the gender! :) i was way too impatient to find out. i'm so happy for you that everything looked great though at your scan.

i am down to 3 weeks and change before the due date so i'm getting excited/nervous/really uncomfortable! i can't wait until we meet this little one.


----------



## StayHopeful

Wow Mav, you're almost there! So exciting!

DS isn't sleeping for very long at a time so I'm just exhausted. Also started cutting out dairy today because I think it might bother his stomach.


----------



## PinkPeony

Mav I'm right behind you girl! I'm sooo uncomfortable now and I can't handle doing much at all. I am really ready to meet my girls now. Have you got everything ready in the nursery? Bags packed? I still have a couple things to get this weekend but we're basically done.

Stay - sounds colicky?... I've heard switching to soy formula can really help, and sometimes it just seems like something they grow out of. Hope you can start getting some sleep soon! :hugs:


----------



## Maverick007

That doesn't sound fun Stay, I had a friend who did the same thing and it helped a lot. I hope it works for you. Every little bit of sleep makes a huge difference! Have you noticed your son looks more like one of you than the other? I can't wait to see who our daughter resembles more. 

Pink that's awesome that you are so close as well... I am nervous about the uncertainty of everything that's for sure. I'm basically packed and our nursery is 95% done so I feel fairly prepared! And we finally got the car seat installed which was harder than we anticipated...haha. :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Mav, we'll see about the dairy. He kept spitting up and threw up twice last night so we took him in to see the pediatrician this morning, he said it's most likely just reflux. There's meds that can help with it but they're hesitant to start him on meds unless he really needs them since there can be side effects, and he gained 9 oz since Monday so he's clearly still getting enough! I'm going to take him back in Wed to make sure he's still gaining weight and then go from there. The doctor said dairy most likely won't make a difference but since I've already started cutting it out to see if it makes a difference in 4-5 days, if not go ahead and add it back in.

The waiting game is hard! The uncertainty can certainly be nerve wracking. It's good that you have everything ready to go, though. One thing we were going to do before DS got here, but ended up doing afterwards, was to go to a local fire station and have them check to make sure we installed the car seat correctly. I was glad we did too because there were a few things we needed to change and some of the info the hospital had given us about his seat was actually not the safest. Do you have any nursing bras or nursing tanks? I would bring a few to the hospital. If they give you a nursing gown, it's great for BFing but not so great for modesty... It helped me to have a tank underneath. I didn't worry about pants though. I'd brought some, but I didn't need them. And I ended up sending DH home to get a skirt for me to wear home, I wasn't ready to wear pants yet.


----------



## Luciola

Hi ladies it has been a long time! I was sad after my chemical in February but decided to go ahead to another cycle straight away. Got my very faint BFP on 5dp5dt. Today is 9dp5dt, my beta came back 174.2!!! Can I say that I am (tiny bit) pregnant now?? I am really happy. Now yes I still have beta #2 to go but hey that WAS such an achievement for hubby and me! 

Pink, Mav, best wishes on your last weeks of pregnancy!
Babywish, happy that your 20 week scan went well! A gender surprise at birth seems to be a great idea and excitement but it I were you I wouldn't be able to do it at all!
Stay, I am so happy for you and little one!


----------



## Maverick007

Luciola said:


> Hi ladies it has been a long time! I was sad after my chemical in February but decided to go ahead to another cycle straight away. Got my very faint BFP on 5dp5dt. Today is 9dp5dt, my beta came back 174.2!!! Can I say that I am (tiny bit) pregnant now?? I am really happy. Now yes I still have beta #2 to go but hey that WAS such an achievement for hubby and me!
> 
> Pink, Mav, best wishes on your last weeks of pregnancy!
> Babywish, happy that your 20 week scan went well! A gender surprise at birth seems to be a great idea and excitement but it I were you I wouldn't be able to do it at all!
> Stay, I am so happy for you and little one!

that's amazing Luciola!! congrats!! you can consider yourself pregnant for sure because that's a great beta! :happydance:


----------



## moni77

woohoo luciola!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats luci, that's a great beta!!! FX for you, can't wait to hear what your 2nd beta is.


----------



## Luciola

Second beta came in 480.3 @ 11dp5dt! More than doubled yeah yeah :-D
My RE stops bloodwork now and prescribed me with whole bunch of jabs including pregnyl and pregesterone in oil. Finger crossed that that s the one!


----------



## PinkPeony

Congrats Luci!!!! :happydance: great beta #'s!!


----------



## Maverick007

Luciola said:


> Second beta came in 480.3 @ 11dp5dt! More than doubled yeah yeah :-D
> My RE stops bloodwork now and prescribed me with whole bunch of jabs including pregnyl and pregesterone in oil. Finger crossed that that s the one!

Woohoo!! So happy for you!!


----------



## baby.wish

Congrats Luciola:happydance:

To my mama's to be when did you notice the flutters changed to kicks? I'm 22 weeks and still only feel fluttering.
Also did any of you go on a babymoon? If so when did you go, did you find if you went later in the pregnancy you were tired to do stuff???

Thanks for the help ladies


----------



## Maverick007

baby.wish said:


> Congrats Luciola:happydance:
> 
> To my mama's to be when did you notice the flutters changed to kicks? I'm 22 weeks and still only feel fluttering.
> Also did any of you go on a babymoon? If so when did you go, did you find if you went later in the pregnancy you were tired to do stuff???
> 
> Thanks for the help ladies

For me, I felt more noticeable kicks and wiggling starting between 23-25 weeks, with really strong kicks not starting until between 25-30 weeks, but everyone is so different (and every baby different in their level of activity) so try not to worry if it's not quite the same as another person...I started to get pretty uncomfortable (walking, sleeping, etc.) at about 33 weeks...we did a small trip to a theme park for a day or two before I got uncomfortable and I was fine, but I definitely wouldn't want to be doing anything like that now!


----------



## PinkPeony

I think I felt kicks already at like 20 weeks or so, but I remember only feeling actual kicks from the baby that was higher and the lower baby would just be flutters. I think it has a lot to do with positioning. 
I haven't gone anywhere - been too broke and I've been exhausted pretty much the whole pregnancy. I wouldn't be much fun to travel with lol. Been getting progressively less mobile since about 30 weeks. I can't really handle standing or walking for more than a few minutes at this point... but obviously I'm having a rougher time than regular pregnant people, you'll probably fair better.


----------



## baby.wish

Mav are you already on your mat leave??


----------



## StayHopeful

Great number, Luci! Congratulations!!! Do you have a date yet for your first ultrasound?

Baby.wish, I never really felt hard kicks. I just felt flutters through about 28-30 weeks, then it changed more to being able to feel the baby shift/move but not as many kicks until I delivered. We didn't take a babymoon, we actually talked about it but then he came early so we didn't get a chance. I was pretty uncomfortable starting around 32 weeks though, I would do it before then!


----------



## Maverick007

baby.wish said:


> Mav are you already on your mat leave??

I so wish I were! I am an attorney so I basically sit all day at a computer which isn't too taxing (except for the swelling feet) so it's hard to justify going on leave yet. I am hoping to start working from home though after next week and then go out on official leave the earlier of when I go into labor or April 25 which is my due date.


----------



## baby.wish

Hows everyone doing? This board seems so quiet lately.


----------



## summer2011

Looks like I will be joining the ivf club very soon. Have an appt with my FS on Thursday to get referred to RFP in Calgary. Anyone on this thread do ivf there? Having so much running through my head right now!


----------



## StayHopeful

Summer, IVF has been the answer for quite a few women on this thread. We've been where you are, feeling overwhelmed and discouraged by the idea of moving to IVF. But I know personally, I'm so glad I did! It ended up being exactly what we needed and now DS is 5 weeks old. Good luck with your appointment, let us know how it goes!

AFM, DS has been struggling with reflux and has been really fussy all weekend. The doctor is having us try probiotic drops and we have to go back on Wednesday. He hasn't been sleeping well, so DH and I are exhausted.


----------



## moni77

I am likely moving on as well. I have already started the labs they need first and signed up for the "class" my clinic requires. I am still hoping this last IUI sticks...I'll find out this weekend.


----------



## Maverick007

stayhopeful, i'm sorry to hear about the reflux troubles...i hope they can figure something out to help him...and to help you both get some rest!! i can't imagine how tired you are feeling.

moni and summer, i truly wish you both luck w/ IVF if you do choose to move ahead with that...obviously it was successful for a lot of us and even though it's never anyone's first choice, it is still amazing that there is something to help us. you are in my prayers!

luci how are you feeling in your early pregnancy? i hope all the other expecting moms are doing well too....

i'm just nearing the end but no progress yet as far as dilation. she seems to have dropped some days and others she seems back up in my lungs and i can't breathe...so i really don't know. i have an induction date of may 1st just in case she decides she is more comfortable inside past her due date.


----------



## summer2011

moni77 said:


> I am likely moving on as well. I have already started the labs they need first and signed up for the "class" my clinic requires. I am still hoping this last IUI sticks...I'll find out this weekend.

Hopefully af doesn't show for you Moni! Your dr seems so much more proactive than mine. Mine tip-toed around the referral by suggesting 3 rounds of injects first. We'll after 2 rounds I'm out! Will be pushing for the referral on Thursday or else going the naturopathic route. Really don't want another iui at this point.


----------



## StayHopeful

Moni, fx for you!

Mav, you're almost there! I never did tell that my LO had dropped, even the day I went into labor I could still feel him up in my ribs but when I'd gone in for an ultrasound a few days before the tech said his head had definitely dropped. I guess he just used the extra space to stretch out. Keep us posted!

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## moni77

summer hopefully your doc wont give you a hard time...


----------



## PinkPeony

Well ladies I had my twins Friday last week. It's been an insane rollercoaster since. My water broke on it's own Friday evening. Went through pretty intense labour which progressed really quickly. It was a pretty rough birth experience - I'll spare you the details. The babies are premature so they'll be in the hospital NICU for a while. One of them needed sugery so she's at the children's hospital while the other one is at a regular hospital across the street. They're both doing well all things considered. I spend all day going in between the two hospitals. It's not exactly how I expected things to go, but everyday I have with them is amazing.


----------



## Maverick007

wow pink!! i thought something must have been happening...i am sorry your girls are in the NICU but it's so amazing that they are here! i will be praying for their health and continued progress so they can come home with you very soon. :hugs: take care of yourself in the meantime, it sounds like you've been through a lot!


----------



## moni77

Congrats Pink! Sorry about the NICU - but it sounds like they are healthy, considering. How premature were you? Do you have an expected home date?


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, Pink! Sorry to hear that your delivery was rough but I'm glad things are improving. Sending you and your wonderful little ones lots of positive thoughts!


----------



## Luciola

Congratulations Pink and don't worry too much about your little princesses! I m sure everything will be fine.
Mav how are you? 

We had the first u/s and saw baby s heart beat today! One little bean with 137bpm measures exactly up to date (7w1d), I saw the sac the baby and the heart beat as soon as the monitor lit up. Happy, still cautious, but happy


----------



## Maverick007

Luciola said:


> Congratulations Pink and don't worry too much about your little princesses! I m sure everything will be fine.
> Mav how are you?
> 
> We had the first u/s and saw baby s heart beat today! One little bean with 137bpm measures exactly up to date (7w1d), I saw the sac the baby and the heart beat as soon as the monitor lit up. Happy, still cautious, but happy

That's amazing Luciola! Congrats!! You must be so excited. :) Seeing the hb for the first time is such a surreal experience.

I'm doing OK...my due date is Friday but it seems like the furthest thing away right now - no signs of labor at all and I haven't dilated or anything yet (at least as of last Thursday). I have my 40 wk appt. tomorrow where we will have to decide whether induction is likely or not and get one more u/s to see how big the baby is. I have terrible allergies so I'm feeling pretty awful in that respect but otherwise I feel good!


----------



## PinkPeony

Lol that's what I thought Mav. Even had spent the day at the doctor having tests and ultrasounds. A few hours after getting home - boom! -my waters broke. Hopefully you're starting to showing some signs tomorrow.


----------



## StayHopeful

Same with me, Mav. They didn't check to see if I was dilated or anything, but I had an appointment on Thursday and my water broke Sunday night. FX that your LO comes out soon, I can't wait to hear all about it!

Luciola, great news about your ultrasound!


----------



## Maverick007

Thanks ladies. I'm trying to be patient but was still not dilated today although baby's head was very low. Induction scheduled for May 1-2 if she doesn't decide to make an appearance before then! :)


----------



## Luciola

Exciting times Mav!!!!


----------



## summer2011

:happydance: Moving on to IVF!! Big step but I can't wait to join you all if/when it works. My Dr is thinking my problem could be tubal issues so lets hope that's all that's keeping that BFP away.

The IVF clinic I will be visiting (which is all the way across the country!) should be contacting me for a consult in ~5 weeks according to my FS. From there I'm hoping it'll be just a 3 month wait. Right now I'm thinking end of August cycle start. SO EXCITED!!

Congrats to all who have their little babes already, can not wait to be in your shoes :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Mav, how are you doing? Still hanging in there?

Summer, that's great about your IVF referral! If it's tubal issues, IVF should definitely help. And if it isn't the issue, one nice thing about IVF is it really does give your doctor so much more insight into what's going on. Even if the first cycle doesn't work (though I have every confidence it will!), the doctor can look at so many more factors and adjust for the next time. It takes a lot of the guesswork of IUIs out of it. So excited for you!


----------



## Maverick007

Hi ladies, I gave birth yesterday! We are so in love! My labor experience was pretty traumatic and taxing. I'll spare you the details but it was basically 12 hours of early labor and another 24 of active very painful labor. I ended up not being able to push her out, her head would not come through so we had to have a c-section. The sedative and other drugs they put me out with were so strong that I spent the last day falling asleep hundreds of times after talking complete nonsense to all the nurses and my husband. Sleep deprivation plus strong drugs do not equal a good situation! lol! We will probably be here in the hospital until tomorrow or potentially wednesday but are anxious to get home. :)

Here is a pic from 1 day old. xo
 



Attached Files:







Quinn .jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## PinkPeony

Oh Mav congratulations!! Sorry you had a rough labour. I feel you girl. It super sucks to go through all that labour just to have a c section and to have to deal with recovering from that for the next few weeks. I had about 4 hours of painful active labour before an OR opened up - I seriously can't imagine going through that for 24 hours. You basically rock. She's absolutely beautiful. Amazing what we've been through to finally hold our babies eh.


----------



## StayHopeful

Congratulations, Mav!!! She's beautiful! Sorry to hear about your labor troubles, but so excited that she's here! I hope that you're feeling a little more coherent today. Is your husband going to be able to stay home for a little bit to help while you recover from your C-section? So excited for you :)


----------



## summer2011

:flower:Congrats! She looks so sweet and peaceful :flower:


----------



## moni77

Beautiful Mav!!!


----------



## summer2011

OMG!! I had my consult today. Looks like a late June ivf!! So nervous and excited :)


----------



## moni77

yay summer!!


----------



## Luciola

Good luck summer!!! And I am so happy for you Mav!


----------



## StayHopeful

Hooray, Summer! May and June will fly by! Enjoy your time in the meantime, once IVF works you definitely have to cut out some things in your lifestyle :)


----------



## Maverick007

Thank you so much ladies! It's been completely overwhelming but we're slowly figuring out 'better' ways to do things. I got to go home on Weds. I do have DH here to help which is a huge blessing, I could not do this on my own especially after the surgery! My pain is lessening each day though which is great.

How is everyone else doing? Summer I am so happy you are moving forward!! I wish you luck and lots of baby dust!! :flower:


----------



## Maverick007

Hi ladies! I am having a slow day at work and started thinking of each of you and wondering how you are all doing. Pink Peony, I saw a picture of your twins (your profile pic maybe?) SO ADORABLE!! I would love to hear how you are all doing if you happen to check in here again!

My daughter is doing really well. She is 11 weeks old and getting so close to a real laugh. :) Sleeping pretty well...usually a 6 hr stretch, then another 4 hr stretch. I'm back to work for the last 4 weeks and DH has been taking care of her until he goes back to teaching in mid-August. We feel like we're finally starting to come out of the fog of new parenthood and get our wits about us!!


----------



## Bma11

Bnb surely changed. 

Hi maverick! I got an email notifying me of your post. 

My twins are 6 months. Motherhood is amazing!!! I love every minute of it. I'm glad you are enjoying it as well. 

I often feel super guilty for not getting on anymore, but for obvious reasons, it's just not that easy.


----------



## Maverick007

Bma11 said:


> Bnb surely changed.
> 
> Hi maverick! I got an email notifying me of your post.
> 
> My twins are 6 months. Motherhood is amazing!!! I love every minute of it. I'm glad you are enjoying it as well.
> 
> I often feel super guilty for not getting on anymore, but for obvious reasons, it's just not that easy.

Aw, you definitely shouldn't feel bad girl! I think it is awesome that we could be supportive of each other during that "season" of our lives, as hard as it was. And now things have changed a lot and so it's a new season. :) So happy for you and glad that things are going so well w/ your sweeties.


----------



## moni77

I am still on here. Getting ready to start my IVF cycle. AF arrived yesterday so I have the day 3 scan/labs to hopefully get the green light. Then 3 weeks of BCP before the injections start the first week in August!


----------



## summer2011

Tomorrow I'm in for ER!! Soooo nervous. I had high E2 levels and I think 20 follies counted so they're cautioning me for OHSS. So far I've felt great throughout my cycle. Hoping the OHSS doesn't show so we can go ahead with ET in 4-6 days :)


----------



## PinkPeony

I was totally thinking of you guys today too Mav!! Your daughter is beautiful!! So good to hear everything's going well. I haven't been keeping up with b'nb much these days either.
I've had both my little ones home with me for about 6 weeks now and things have been great. They just turned 3 months on Friday. I'm pretty lucky in that these two are pretty easy going babies. It still gets pretty hairy a lot of the time though of course. 

Good luck to the ladies currently doing and about to do ivf!


----------



## Maverick007

Thanks Pink! That's wonderful your girls are pretty easy going. You twin moms have my admiration. Some days I can barely handle just the one even though I feel she is fairly easy going as well. :) 

Moni and Summer, how exciting you're getting going with IVF!! Lots of luck, I pray these are successful cycles for you! :hugs:


----------



## moni77

Yay Summre - FXed for you.

I got the green light! BCP until 8/1 - 1st scan 8/5...here we go!


----------



## StayHopeful

I was just wondering how all of you lovely ladies are doing!

Mav, your daughter is beautiful! Those first few months are definitely a blur, but glad that you're starting to feel more on top of things now. Have you and DH figured out what your DD will do once he goes back to work?

Bma and Pink, glad you are both doing well. I don't know how you do it! Most days just having one is exhausting! It's worth every second though :)

Moni, GL with your IVF cycle! The 3 weeks of BCP will fly by and then stims will too. It's a very intense couple weeks, but then you have plenty of time to rest and recover after ER.

Summer, how did ER go? I had quite a few follicles and ended up with mild OHSS. I just ate as much protein as I could and drank lots of gatorade, it went away after a week or so.

AFM, things are going great. I'm home for the summer for another month, then DS will start daycare when I go back to work in the fall. He just turned 4 months and overall is a healthy and happy baby, though we're still dealing with a few reflux issues and now he's starting to teethe. He loves to smile and coo and he's just started rolling over. I love every minute with him!


----------



## Maverick007

StayHopeful said:


> I was just wondering how all of you lovely ladies are doing!
> 
> Mav, your daughter is beautiful! Those first few months are definitely a blur, but glad that you're starting to feel more on top of things now. Have you and DH figured out what your DD will do once he goes back to work?
> 
> Bma and Pink, glad you are both doing well. I don't know how you do it! Most days just having one is exhausting! It's worth every second though :)
> 
> Moni, GL with your IVF cycle! The 3 weeks of BCP will fly by and then stims will too. It's a very intense couple weeks, but then you have plenty of time to rest and recover after ER.
> 
> Summer, how did ER go? I had quite a few follicles and ended up with mild OHSS. I just ate as much protein as I could and drank lots of gatorade, it went away after a week or so.
> 
> AFM, things are going great. I'm home for the summer for another month, then DS will start daycare when I go back to work in the fall. He just turned 4 months and overall is a healthy and happy baby, though we're still dealing with a few reflux issues and now he's starting to teethe. He loves to smile and coo and he's just started rolling over. I love every minute with him!

Thanks SH! I'm so glad that things have evened out with your little guy. I think you're really entering the fun phase! Is he laughing yet? I keep waiting for DD to laugh, I can't wait! We are considering several day care and smaller in-home care options for our daughter but haven't made a decision yet...We are leaning toward a learning center that has a very small infant to staff ratio and each infant gets their own "stuff" e.g. crib, changing table, etc. it is associated with the hospital where she was born and they are very focused on helping the kids achieve milestones. it is also the most expensive so we have a lot to think about! :wacko:


----------



## summer2011

Egg retrieval went well. I had 17 retrieved, 15 mature, 14 fertilized and 14 still going strong at day 3. Embryologist said none so far of bad quality, 6 developing perfectly and the others not far behind. He didn't give me an actual grade. We are hoping for a blast transfer on day 5 of 1 embie!! Wish us luck!!

Feeling great so far with no OHSS symptoms although I'm still cautioned to watch out as my estradiol was up over 20000 at one point. 

Looks like all of you ladies are doing great with your new babes. Can't wait to join you. Congrats Moni on getting started. She's right.. Time will fly and before you know it you'll be at retrieval. Good luck with your cycle.


----------



## StayHopeful

Summer, those are great numbers! Glad that you're feeling pretty good. Now the waiting begins... for me, IVF was the TWW but soooo much worse. I think it's because during the stim cycle you're going to the doctor almost every day, and then all of a sudden it's nothing for two weeks. I watched a lot of movies... Keep us posted!

Mav, he's laughed a couple times but not regularly yet. Right now, it's just short little laughs and a lot of times DH and I will look at each other and say, "Was that a laugh?" I don't think he's too far from it though. Figuring out childcare is so hard! We found a daycare near our new house that we really like and I know it will be good for him to have the socialization, but it's so hard to think of leaving him in a few weeks !:cry:


----------



## moni77

thanks! Summer when is your transfer and test date?


----------



## summer2011

Transferred one beautiful 5aa blast yesterday afternoon :) now the wait begins! Official test date is august 2. They wanted to give the rest one more day to pick the best for freezing so we should find out how many snowbabies we have sometime today!


----------



## StayHopeful

Hooray summer, lots and lots of :dust: to you! How are you feeling? Any OHSS?


----------



## moni77

Yay summer!


----------



## summer2011

No OHSS symptoms so far. Fingers crossed it stays that way. I think I should be fairly confident after another week if it doesn't show. 

Embryologist called and said we have 5 good quality blasts frozen :) Now to just wait for my test date.


----------



## Maverick007

summer2011 said:


> No OHSS symptoms so far. Fingers crossed it stays that way. I think I should be fairly confident after another week if it doesn't show.
> 
> Embryologist called and said we have 5 good quality blasts frozen :) Now to just wait for my test date.

That's awesome Summer!! When do you test??


----------



## Maverick007

StayHopeful said:


> Summer, those are great numbers! Glad that you're feeling pretty good. Now the waiting begins... for me, IVF was the TWW but soooo much worse. I think it's because during the stim cycle you're going to the doctor almost every day, and then all of a sudden it's nothing for two weeks. I watched a lot of movies... Keep us posted!
> 
> Mav, he's laughed a couple times but not regularly yet. Right now, it's just short little laughs and a lot of times DH and I will look at each other and say, "Was that a laugh?" I don't think he's too far from it though. Figuring out childcare is so hard! We found a daycare near our new house that we really like and I know it will be good for him to have the socialization, but it's so hard to think of leaving him in a few weeks !:cry:

For some reason I never got notified of any replies so I'm just now seeing all these! Arg. Stay Hopeful, I'm so glad you found a good daycare you are happy with...it really is so hard to leave them. We finally found a nanny and are super happy with her! She's the cousin of a good friend of ours so we already "knew" her a little bit. Basically every daycare in town was booked until at least November/December so we were at our wit's end!!


----------



## summer2011

My official beta is nit until Monday (15dp5dt)! I think they're trying to kill me with the anticipation. Doesn't seem like ANYONE else has to wait that long :/

But... Of course I cheated. This is what I got from 8dp5dt.

I think I've come down with a mild case of OHSS. Very bloated right now. Have a drs appt in a bit to see how much fluid has accumulated. Hopefully not enough to need intervention. 

Anyone have this? Did it get progressively worse as hcg climbs or did symptoms plateau?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Maverick007

summer2011 said:


> My official beta is nit until Monday (15dp5dt)! I think they're trying to kill me with the anticipation. Doesn't seem like ANYONE else has to wait that long :/
> 
> But... Of course I cheated. This is what I got from 8dp5dt.
> 
> I think I've come down with a mild case of OHSS. Very bloated right now. Have a drs appt in a bit to see how much fluid has accumulated. Hopefully not enough to need intervention.
> 
> Anyone have this? Did it get progressively worse as hcg climbs or did symptoms plateau?

Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!! I can't wait to hear how your beta goes! :D I got a beta of 165 at 9dp5dt and got a positive hpt at 8dp5dt.


----------



## PinkPeony

Amazing!!! Congrats!!


----------



## summer2011

Well good news today. My OHSS is just mild as of right now. They broke down and ordered bloods today and HCG came back at 790! Today is 12dp5dt :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Yay, summer!!! Congratulations!!! :)

I had OHSS, never needed to do anything except drink lots of gatorade and eat protein but I was definitely bloated. It never really went down, either, it just kinda went from bloat to baby bump. I was in maternity pants at 8 weeks.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hi everyone, it's been a long time since I posted. Congrats to the ladies who have had their babies!!! It's so exciting to finally become a mom and be on the other side of this whole infertility thing. My little guy is 14 months old now, and he's really growing into a little boy. Babyhood lasted less time then I was actually LTTTC!!

In other, completely surprising, news.... I'm pregnant again!!!! I'm not actually sure how it happened, because I got a BFP naturally when my fertility doctor said it would be impossible. I was thinking of doing IVF again in January and try for #2. On the other hand, I wasn't feeling ready for it emotionally or physically. Then all of a sudden AF was late and I felt foolish buying a HPT thinking it could never happen. I fell off my chair when I saw two lines. I'm actually still in shock. I'm 7 weeks along and due March 2015. 

So I guess never say never. Miracles do happen. :)


----------



## summer2011

Oh my goodness! Congrats sashimi! That's awesome news. I've heard several people getting natural bfp after ivf.


----------



## PinkPeony

What???!!!! Lol! That's amazing Sashimi!! Congratulations!! The last thing my fertility doc said to me was to still use protection after I have the babies. She goes - seriously, I have seen everything.


----------



## Maverick007

Yay Summer that's amazing!! Great beta too!! I am sooo happy for you! :happydance:

Sashimi I can't believe it!! But congratulations to you too!!! You must be in shock!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Thank you summer!!! Congrats on your beta!! 

Pink and Maverick, thank you. Oh my, your little ones are so cute! I hope you are loving motherhood. 

I am totally shocked. I have heard of people getting pregnant on their own after IVF, but didn't think it could happen to me. I'm thrilled though. My son won't even be 2 when this baby is born, so I'm really nervous about dividing my attention. It's really crazy to be going through this again. I'm trying to be a lot more relaxed than I was the first time around!!


----------



## moni77

Congrats summer and sashimi!!

AFM - I had my scan this AM - I start the microlupron tonight (5units twice a day) and add in the Gonal F (300 mg in AM) and the Menopur (2 powders in PM). I go back for a scan on Friday to see how we are doing. I am hoping for a retrieval next Friday - with my luck it will be Sat - the one day that will be difficult to do) oh well - we'll see how things are at on Friday.

Lots to catch up on at work this week - so will be off and on...but I will definitely catch up this weekend!


----------



## StayHopeful

Congratulations, Sashimi!!!


----------



## WillowGrace

Congrats Summer!!! :happydance:

I am new to these boards. I found this thread in a desperate "google search" after my last IUI failed. I was feeling so unbelievably gutted, so I spent a few days reading all of your posts. It was like reading a novel, but brought me so much hope so for that I am forever grateful. I thought for sure this board would have fizzled out since everyone was getting BFPs, but you ladies continue to support each other. By the time I go to the end I was pleasantly surprised so many of your are still around! I am amazed and again, so hopeful after reading all of your posts. Each encouraging word spoke to me in such a dark time of despair. Thank you for that!

I'd love to join in if you ladies don't mind. I could surely use some support. I only have a few friends who have had IUI and IVF IRL that I can confide in. So, this was our 2nd failed IUI with Bravelle injections, clomid, and the trigger shot. We also did an additional timed intercourse cycle before we started IUI because my husband couldn't be available due to work or this would have been our 3rd IUI. We are technically unexplained, but my husband's sample last time was not the best although the doc. did not say anything about it, 8 million total 28% motility progression 1. After the wash the numbers went up to 68% motility and progression 2 still 8 million. 

We have the green light to start another cycle of IUI, but they want us to come in for a consult to discuss next steps.


----------



## PinkPeony

Aw WillowGrace! BIG :hug: 

It's so overwhelming I know but you will get through it. Reading your post really took me back to that feeling. IUI's are so tough and it's all so isolating. You are definitely welcome here and feel free to vent as much as you like. People can't truly understand unless they've been there, and we all have. :hugs:


----------



## moni77

Welcome willow...these girls are amazing and great support. This whole process is so messed up and then it is forbidden to talk about it...so these boards really arehelpful I hope theyare helpful to youas well! .


----------



## summer2011

Welcome WillowGrace! 
This place has been such an inspiration to me as well going through infertility and loss. It definitely lets you know you are not alone in your struggles and one day your dream will come true.

All the best to you :)


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hi Willow! Your post also brought me back to how I felt after my 3rd failed IUI, which is when I started this board. I had 5 follicles with puregone injections and I thought if that didn't work, nothing ever would. That day I got the official fail phone call was May 30, 2012. I had just started a new job and I had to hide in an alley and cry hysterically. I had never felt so heartbroken or so defeated in my whole life. Infertility a helpless feeling. And not enough people talk about it!! It's something that for me, the only way I got through it was through online support because I also didn't know anyone IRL going through the same thing. Even though the fertility clinic was packed every day, no one talked to each other either. 

Don't lose hope. Your baby is coming to you, you just don't know when. I'm so glad you found this thread and a place where you can feel supported. After 3 failed IUIs, I did IVF and had a really poor fertilization rate. We had 14 eggs retrieved but only one survived made it to transfer. That was another day I felt complete defeated, I didn't think it would work with just one embryo. But it did and now I have a little boy who is almost 15 months old! And a surprise natural pregnancy to top it all off, when doctors told me I would never ever be able to do it on my own. 

I hope to hear what your doctor says about next steps! Good luck Willow! :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Welcome, Willow! Infertility is certainly a very lonely journey and this board helped me tremendously as I went into the IVF process. I hope that we're able to provide you with some support and hope as you go through the process.


----------



## Luciola

Congratulations Sashimi, you can't imagine how happy I am for you!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Thanks Luci! It still feels so nuts to me! I had a scan yesterday and saw the heartbeat. It made it feel very real but I kept wondering how this little bean got in there!!?? ;)


----------



## Maverick007

WillowGrace said:


> Congrats Summer!!! :happydance:
> 
> I am new to these boards. I found this thread in a desperate "google search" after my last IUI failed. I was feeling so unbelievably gutted, so I spent a few days reading all of your posts. It was like reading a novel, but brought me so much hope so for that I am forever grateful. I thought for sure this board would have fizzled out since everyone was getting BFPs, but you ladies continue to support each other. By the time I go to the end I was pleasantly surprised so many of your are still around! I am amazed and again, so hopeful after reading all of your posts. Each encouraging word spoke to me in such a dark time of despair. Thank you for that!
> 
> I'd love to join in if you ladies don't mind. I could surely use some support. I only have a few friends who have had IUI and IVF IRL that I can confide in. So, this was our 2nd failed IUI with Bravelle injections, clomid, and the trigger shot. We also did an additional timed intercourse cycle before we started IUI because my husband couldn't be available due to work or this would have been our 3rd IUI. We are technically unexplained, but my husband's sample last time was not the best although the doc. did not say anything about it, 8 million total 28% motility progression 1. After the wash the numbers went up to 68% motility and progression 2 still 8 million.
> 
> We have the green light to start another cycle of IUI, but they want us to come in for a consult to discuss next steps.

Welcome WG...just to repeat what everyone else has said, you are welcome here! Even though several of us have gone through IUI or IVF and come out the 'other side,' I for one cannot forget the years of frustration, isolation and grief that infertility brought on. I feel that, because I had a successful IVF, I have overcome it in some ways, but will never really fully forget it and it has definitely permanently shaped the way I view life! Every pregnancy is an absolute miracle and I know you will get your miracle sooner or later...if you ever need advice or support, I know these women will always lend a listening ear and understand. Good luck to you in your next steps! :hugs:


----------



## Maverick007

I haven't heard from babywish in a long time but was thinking she might have been due right around now...if you check in babywish, let us know how you are doing! :)

Luc, how are you feeling? Any updates?


----------



## Piper183

Hi Ladies!!!

Congratulations to those who have overcome infertility & are now moms!!! We have been trying since last November after enduring a d&c in September. We are considering IUI but I wanted to know if IUIs can be done without medications.

TIA :flower:


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hi piper, my first two IUIs were done without medications. I didn't even have a trigger shot... The third one I did puregone injections with a trigger shot. My doctor started really slow and tried everything as close to being natural at first, but IVF ended up being my answer.


----------



## Dini

Hi everyone!

I haven't been around in many months, after the last failed IUI we were just drained emotionally and financially I had to get away. We took a break, then started focusing on healthier living and just taking care of us. We were planning to go back to the Dr in January for a few more IUI's then discuss IVF even though we can't afford it. We have been trying for almost 4 years now, so it seemed like our only option. 

For the last week I've been expecting AF, I'm very very irregular but I always can feel it coming about 2-4 days ahead of time, so I've been waiting, and cramping off and on, and waiting. DH talked me into testing this morning so I did, with 2 wondfo's and a cheapy walmart brand and somehow...they were all :bfp:

Later I had to be neurotic and go to the store and get some better tests, got FRER and CBD, but just did a CBD, and it was middle of the day, def not close to FMU, and the CBD said "Pregnant 2-3" I couldn't believe my eyes. I still can't believe it. I want to celebrate but it's too early, I'm so scared this is too good to be true, or it won't stick but I'm happy too. 

How do you girls who have made it to a BFP keep from going insane until you at least hear a heartbeat or get through your first trimester?


----------



## SashimiMimi

Oh my Dini!!! That's wonderful!! Why is it that when we stop trying it actually finally works!!?? I used to go crazy with all the people who told us to just relax and have fun, but there seems to be something to it.

I just got a natural BFP after having an IVF baby last year. I was like you and just couldn't believe it. I had a scan last week and saw the heartbeat and nearly fell of my chair. All I can say is don't worry until there is actually something to worry about. I spent my entire IVF pregnancy a nervous wreck. My symptoms would come and go and of course I would worry. Just enjoy the BFP and have faith in your body and your baby. One thing I always told myself was that my problem was getting pregnant, not staying pregnant. I had a perfectly healthy pregnancy last time and have faith that I will again!

The child you are meant to have is on his or he way. Try not to worry, I know it's hard but just try to enjoy it. You waited a long time for this!

A happy and healthy 9 months to you!! Congratulations!


----------



## Dini

Thank you for your words SashimiMimi. I know I'm pregnant because it made me cry! :cry:

And congrats to you! That's so great after all you've gone through to get that BFP naturally. 

I am with you in regards to going nuts over people saying relax it will happen because I don't relax well! And we did that for 2 years, just hoped it would happen. We ran out of funds so we had no choice. I thought a few weeks ago I ovulated and thought "Hmm..well might as well have some fun when I get home!" As it turns out we had bd'd two nights prior as well. I really didn't think anything would come of it, because I thought maybe I didn't actually O. Sometimes I get the pains but don't actually O, because of the PCOS and scar tissue on my ovaries the follicle doesn't always release the egg even if I produce one. I bet I've O'd on my own only half a dozen times since DH and I have been together! 

And you are right, my problem was conceiving, not carrying...and my mom had no issues, no one else in my family that I am aware of every did either so I say the odds are on my side. I'm just going to try to enjoy it, and can't wait to start sharing the news!! DH has a huge family and this will be the first grandchild for both his parents and my dad. Also will be my brother's first niece or nephew and he's 41 lol, so he's past ready for it!

My cousin found out she was pregnant a few months ago, she's due in December and I was so mad at her!! She has a 9 year old she can't support, she lives off her parents and now so does her boyfriend. I had already decided I wasn't going to the holidays this winter because I couldn't stand to see her. (We are only a year apart and have had a "sibling" type rivalry all our lives). Now maybe I'll go!!


----------



## summer2011

Congrats Dini! Wonderful news!


----------



## moni77

Congrats Dini!!!


----------



## Maverick007

Congrats Dini! I *somewhat* controlled my worry by renting a doppler for a few months! You aren't supposed to use them too early on but it was a wonderful thing to have and listen to when my worry started to get the best of me. :) And they're fairly cheap, somewhere around $20-25 per month. Good luck to you!!


----------



## Dini

I will certainly consider that! I think I'll wait till my blood work comes back and maybe until my first appt, but I know myself, I have to know!

I talked my family doc into ordering a beta hcg and progesterone level, I had them drawn this afternoon so hoping for results by tomorrow, until then, fx'd!


----------



## WillowGrace

Pink Peony
Moni
Summer
Sashimi
Stayhopeful
Maverick--- ladies thank you for your warm welcome and kind words. 

Sashimi and Dini congrats!!!:happydance::happydance: I have a girl friend who had to do IVF with her first baby and unexpectedly got pregnant with her second. It does happen. What a blessing for you both. 

I have been on vacation for the last few days, so I haven't been on to update, but Friday I went in for my baseline ultrasound. Everything looks good to go with starting this cycle. So I'm taking Clomid and I will do a Bravelle injection in a few days. I go back in for monitoring Friday morning to see how the follies are growing and should trigger that night for my IUI. I'm praying for healthy follies and lots of strong swimming spermies.


----------



## Dini

Willow good luck to you!! 

Got my beta's back today, I think I was about 18dpo with the blood draw, and it was 405. It came from my family doc so they didn't say good or bad, but said that's a normal number with anywhere from 1day to 2wks gestational age. The NP at work said it's perfect for this phase, although to me seems a little low but at this point it means I'm definetely pregnant! Hoping to get my progesterone back tomorrow.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Dini that's great. I tested 15dpo and it was 155. I remember after IVF my first beta was 169. So no worries, everyone's number fluctuate and they can double anywhere from 30-72 hours. Yay! It's official!! :)


----------



## moni77

YAY!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, Dini! I definitely had a hard time with the constant worry, I had a mc when we first started ttc and then tried for a year and a half before IVF worked for us. I was pretty much a nervous wreck for the first few weeks. It took a while to gradually relax and I don't think I was really able to until I could feel the baby move and had that reassurance that he was okay. But now he's a healthy 5-month old! Just take it one day at a time and enjoy the miracle :)


----------



## summer2011

I feel the same way Dini. I don't think I'll ever truly relax and enjoy because I'm terrified something will go wrong when I least expect it. Just trying to take one day at a time and focus on the positive rather than negative thoughts. We can't predict the future, just enjoy the present :)


----------



## summer2011

So excited to see our little bambino measuring on time and heart beating away today. I was so nervous but now I'm so elated :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SashimiMimi

Oh summer that's wonderful!!!! I remember my first scan with my IVF baby and seeing the heartbeat. It was such an incredible moment after such a long journey.

Actually the worrying never stops even after you give birth!! I had no idea what to do with a newborn and was so nervous!!! I worried about everything! And I still worry and will continue to do so even when he's an adult! But this is what being a mom is all about, right?

I hope you save all your scan pics. I have an album of all my scans and often tell my son he used to be a little egg and now he is a little boy. I also tell him he was the only egg that survived and how special and important he is! It's crazy to think that peanut on the scan will grow into a real person very soon. Isn't it a miracle??? 

Just keep trusting in your baby and your body.... I actually bought a pregnancy meditation app that I listened to every day after doing IVF. It's called Joyful Pregnancy by Glenn Harrold. I bought it in the iTunes Store. It really helped and I've started listening to it again to help me relax with this surprise pregnancy!


----------



## WillowGrace

Congrats, Summer! That looks like a great ultrasound pic!:hugs: so glad it went well!


----------



## summer2011

It truly is a miracle Sashimi! I will look into the app, it will come in handy on days when I get anxious. I have 2 weeks to wait until the next ultrasound, can't wait to see how he/she looks at 8 weeks. How do most women get by with their first ultrasound at 10/12 weeks! I'd go bonkers. Lol


----------



## SashimiMimi

I don't know!! I had to wait till 8 weeks and even that was tough. It's strange to not have the constant monitoring! 

You'll get transferred to an OB at 12 or 13 weeks and just make sure you find someone who has good bedside manner. Mine was a good doctor but super sarcastic and not phased by anything. I worried constantly and felt I didn't have the support. I'm actually thinking of seeing a midwife this time around as they are very supportive and understanding!!!


----------



## Dini

Congrats Summer! How wonderful to see your baby at last!! I'm with you, how do people go until 12 weeks!! 

Thank you to everyone for your advice, and Sashimi I will look into that app as well, I need it!!

Found out yesterday my progesterone is only 9.7, and it should be about 20, so the RE put me on progesterone 200mg twice a day and I have labs rechecked tomorrow morning. I was really upset when I found this out and to top it off I couldn't get my OB to prescribe anything because I haven't been to my first appt. Fortunately the RE called in a script for me. I wasn't going to have the RE manage me because I work for a rival hospital network and my stupid insurance doesn't cover things at that one, but also I conceived on my own (with DH's help hehe..) But now I guess we will have to pay out of pocket to get the care I need until I see my OB. 

The RE said they'd follow my labs closely right now but wouldn't scan me for at least 2 more weeks since I conceived spontaneously so I might as well get that done at my first appt if they will do it. They also recalcuated how far along I am based on what I told them, so I guess I'm actually 5w4d, about 4d more than I figured. 

Anyone else have a similar problem with their progesterone?? I'm so nervous because I just don't want to lose this baby! It's starting to feel real now. 

I do feel better today. I went and got my hair done and the girl who did my hair is 9wks and she has PCOS like I do and she miscarried her first one earlier this year. She had low progesterone as well, but it was higher at 15 but she is taking what I am and so far she's fine, she's seen the heartbeat and it just made me feel better to talk to her.

Thanks again for all your support girls!!


----------



## summer2011

Did any of you NOT have morning sickness? I'm finding myself having short periods of mild nausea but definitely nothing I would consider morning sickness.


----------



## Dini

Summer I have the same, just short periods where I'm a little queasy and then it goes away. I'm trying not to think of it as a bad thing. I know lots of people never get it, about 20% I was told but it is also early for both of us!


----------



## WillowGrace

Dini I hope the progesterone supplements help get your levels up. It think it's only natural to worry. 

I had my monitoring appointment today. I have two nice big mature follicles on the left 24mm and 21mm. So I will trigger tonight and I'm scheduled for IUI Sunday morning. We decided to save it up this time instead of baby dancing tonight. Did any of you wait? How long did you wait in between your last intercourse and IUI? Just curious.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Willow I remember our clinic saying there was a certain amount of time for sperm... Like it couldn't be too fresh or too old. I think it was something like 48 hours, but definitely not waiting more than 72. I think if you did BD tonight and did the iui Sunday that would be perfect!! But call your clinic just to make sure! 

Summer I never had morning sickness. Not with my IVF pregnancy or this one. There are certain foods like chicken I just don't feel like eating but I've gotten off pretty easy on the MS front. I remember panicking and going in for a scan because I just didn't feel pregnant by 10 weeks! My doctor said it's normal to lose all symptoms by that point. Even now besides being really tired in the evening, I feel totally normal. 

Dini sorry you felt upset about your progesterone levels but it doesn't sound like the doctors think you should worry. The great news is they are monitoring early and you can get on that script right away!! :)


----------



## Dini

Willow I would either follow your gut or call. I remember my RE saying 72 hours before IUI was okay, they even encouraged it, but they wanted a minimum of 48hrs before the IUI. Either way good luck to you! Those are good sized follicles!!

I got my results back from my bloodwork, OMG ladies I'm amazed. My progesterone was 40! Up from 9.7 in 2 days, to me that's crazy. And my HCG was 2310! So my labs are as follows :

18dpo HCG 405, Progesterone 9.7 
22dpo HCG 2301, Progesterone 40

I feel like I can breathe a little bit now! I don't cringe now when I look at my pregnancy book, I think I'll read some more of it today lol. I still can't believe I'm pregnant!! Never ever thought it would really happen, I hoped it would but didn't think it would.


----------



## summer2011

Good luck with your iui willow! For ivf they wanted us to abstain for 3 days prior to retrieval, but I think 2-3 days would be perfect.

Sashimi, good to hear I'm not the only one with minimal symptoms. Don't want to complain as it could still kick in. I told my mom the exciting news today and she said she also never had morning sickness.

Dini, glad to hear you got your progesterone script. My clinic doesn't even test progesterone which I find very strange because most other people seem to get their numbers along with hcg.


----------



## summer2011

Awesome beta Dini! Congrats.


----------



## WillowGrace

Dini that's great!!! :happydance:
I'm really happy they got your numbers up!

The last two IUIs we have done we have done the 48 hours. My doc. recommends 2-5 days, so we are going to try 5 this time and see what happens! We want to try something different this time just in case it helps.


----------



## StayHopeful

Dini, great second labs! I struggled with low progesterone so I was on progesterone supplements automatically with all of our IUIs and the IVF cycle we did. As long as I took the supplements, I was fine.

And I had awful morning sickness, but it didn't start getting really bad until week 7. Until then I was just a little queasy...


----------



## Dini

StayHopeful - I am the same way with the queasiness. That's really all I've had so far except the other day it was a little worse but I'm only 6wks so I know it can still show it's ugly face!!

Summer, Sashimi how are you girls doing?

How about the rest of you..Moni, Willow?


----------



## moni77

Great numbers Dini!!!

Good luck with the IUI Willow!!

AFM - So the retrieval went well - they got 10 eggs - waiting for the call to see how many fertilized (not sure how much work I will get done today!) I was crampy and had some bleeding yesterday but slept most of the day. They only gave me Tylenol, which is surprisingly helpful - I woke up from my nap pretty crampy and took another dose and it calmed down. Took my first progesterone shot this morning - not as bad as I thought, but we'll see how the day progresses. 

I decided to come into work today - I had cancelled any meetings just in case I wanted to take off and so I am basically just sitting behind my desk all day. I have pretty much used up all my days and plan on calling out Friday for the transfer, so didn't want to also call out today.


----------



## summer2011

Yay Moni. Just sit back and relax now, the hardest part is over.


----------



## WillowGrace

Moni- rest up and think positive thoughts. I will be thinking of you!

The IUI was yesterday. I wanted to post yesterday, but I was just too upset...so here's what happened. I had to drive a long way to another office since mine is closed Sundays, which meant I got to see another doctor for the procedure. My drop off was 8:30 and IUI was scheduled for 10. I was called back around 10:30 a.m. The wait was forever, since I couldn't leave and go home. I watched part of Hook on Netflix, while I waited. 

Anyway, I went to the exam room and the doc starts out by saying we have 3 million today I asked him to repeat himself because I didn't think I heard him right and then I burst into tears. I don't know if it was the hormones or the low sample, but I was a wreck. He looked over numbers from our last IUIs and said sometimes an unexplained diagnosis becomes explained and I need to meet with my doc as soon as possible to discuss next steps. 

I don't have much hope for this cycle. I do think we have some answers now. Although, the doc said it *is* possible. You only need 1... I'm still just so disappointed and really not sure what to think. Have you heard of any success stories with low counts?


----------



## Dini

So sorry for what you are going through Willow. I can tell you I've heard lots of success stories with low counts, and was that post wash? Because that's not so bad post wash, I have heard so many success stories with people having 1mil post wash or even less.


----------



## Luciola

Girls! Woah so much going on! I am so happy for those who have gotten the BFP and am sending lots of baby dust to those who are not far from it...! 

I m starting my 24th week, and start to buy some baby clothes, they are just too cute. The mister in my tummy is kicking away!


----------



## summer2011

Awe Luciola, that's so exciting. I can't wait to be able to pick things out and start a nursery.


----------



## moni77

Willow - that is not a bad number post wash - remember they are sticking them almost all the way to the goal.

AFM - only 3 eggs survived fertilization - so I have 3 embies that I am hoping grow nice and strong! Transfer is Friday at 1pm.


----------



## Dini

Moni three is a good number! It's a lucky one :) Good luck!


----------



## summer2011

How are things going Moni?? Hope your transfer goes well today.


----------



## moni77

Well the transfer went well but it is not promising. Only one embryo made it and it still was nota blastocyst. So my chances that it will continue and stick is about 20%. Trying to behopeful but it ishard.


----------



## summer2011

Have everything crossed for you. It only takes one!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Moni I was in the same boat. 15 eggs retrieved, 3 fertilized, only one made it to transfer and the quality was only just ok. I was heartbroken and sure it wouldn't work, but it did. I feel very hopeful for you!


----------



## Maverick007

Moni, stay hopeful...I know it's so hard. We are all wishing the very best for you! :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

Hang in there, moni! Keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## moni77

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Dini

Moni, don't give up yet, as you see it can still happen, and a 20% chance is better than nothing! Keeping you in my thoughts!!

Afm, my Dr. appt is Tuesday morning and I'm getting nervous. My last set of labs came back very good, so I'm hopeful but not getting my hopes up ya know? So far these are all my labs...

18dpo HCG 405, Progesterone 9.7 (started prometrium)
22dpo HCG 2301, Progesterone 40
28dpo HCG 16,513 Progesterone 52

No more labs ordered so far since I see the Dr. Tuesday and I'm praying for a scan, I really don't know if they will or not...so keeping fingers crossed they do, I'll be heartbroken if they don't.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Let us know how you're feeling Moni. Are you takin any time off during the TWW? I took a week off after my transfer and stayed in bed and watched all of Arrested Development on Netflix. I found it helped to laugh, it really took my mind off things!! :)


----------



## moni77

I am back at work today - but I am pretty much just at my desk this week and with the end of the summer it should be a relatively stress free week!

Excited for your appointment tomorrow Dini!!

My stomach has been funny since last week and I have been very gassy - not sure if it is a result of the hormones (on progesterone shots) or transfer or if I just ate something that didn't agree with me. Other than that I feel fine.


----------



## Dini

I feel ya on the gassy thing Moni! Hopefully you get to have a relaxing week!! 

I can't wait for my appt tomorrow, I am totally prepared to beg for a scan, for some reason I just have a feeling I won't be getting one for some reason. I'll let you know tomorrow morning!


----------



## summer2011

Saw little gummy bear again today :cloud9: 
It was hard for the doc to get a good pic cause I still have a lot of abdominal fluid from the ohss, but we saw bears little heartbeat and the shape looks more human now. Lol.


----------



## Dini

Great news summer!! Moni how are you??


----------



## moni77

Still waiting... gassiness is gone, but I have had a headache the last couple of days. And boy did that progesterone shot hurt this morning!

We decided to go in for the beta on Sunday and let the results go to voice mail and listen to them together on Monday. 

Hope you get that scan today - I would think you would!


----------



## Dini

I didn't get the scan yesterday but they scheduled me for one today in just over 2 hours and DH gets to come this time because he's off work, I'm so nervous and scared something will be wrong, but also so excited because if all is good I get to see a heartbeat!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hang in there Moni! You have great will power not to listen to the message right away! I'm feeling very hopeful for you!!! Gosh I remember how uncomfortable those progesterone shots were. I had to continue mine for the first 12 weeks and I calculated that I did over 200 injections total for my IVF cycle. 

Dini that's great your husband can come with you to the scan!! Just remember there is no reason for anything to be wrong. It will be a great experience for both of you!


----------



## Dini

Scan went really well! Baby is looking good, measured at 6w4d and that's really where I should be because based on my O date I'd be 6w6d, so pretty spot on. Heart rate was 127, which is perfect! Almost cried when we saw that heart fluttering! The pic isn't great quality, but it looks like a jelly bean so that's what I'm calling it!

https://s7.postimg.org/j7ino03qv/Ultrasound_8_27_14.jpg

On a not so good note, my stupid washer died tonight, it won't go into the spin cycle..and according to the things I've ready it's a bad part that's causing it and it'll cost about $300 or more to fix, so DH will go look for a new on tomorrow because I've had it 10 years and it was a new model that they never continued making it because of problems so getting that many years out of i was good I suppose. We really don't have the money to spend though...we need to pay on our medical bills but that will have to wait lol.


----------



## Luciola

I was so gassy that our farty dog hated me. Thinking of you Moni!


----------



## moni77

Nice pic Dini!!


----------



## summer2011

Will you test early Moni?


----------



## moni77

No. Actually going to go in for the beta on Sunday and listen to their message on Monday. (Originally I was going to do a HPT on Monday and go in on Tues - but doc said I could go to the city office as early as sunday.)


----------



## Dini

Keeping fingers crossed for you Moni!


----------



## WillowGrace

It sounds like everyone is doing well. 
Moni I am sending you lots of baby dust. I hope you get your BFP!


I had my beta today. Another negative. :nope:
I feel gutted. So now I have to make a decision tomorrow, since today is day 1. I'm going to call and talk to my nurse tomorrow. Here are my options: Do I go for another IUI cycle right away, since my consult appointment isn't until next Monday, so no time is wasted then go with the new protocol if it fails OR do I save the $ go to the appt. Monday and wait to do IVF. If I wait we won't be able to start until at least December or January, so I can change my insurance at work to a more comprehensive plan that covers more of the cost of the IVF procedure. It will kill me waiting, but another failed IUI will suck, too especially if I'm just wasting my $$. My husband said I can make the decision. Any advice, thoughts, suggestions would be appreciated. I know the doc. is going for IVF next, since we have not had success with IUI.


----------



## Maverick007

WillowGrace said:


> It sounds like everyone is doing well.
> Moni I am sending you lots of baby dust. I hope you get your BFP!
> 
> 
> I had my beta today. Another negative. :nope:
> I feel gutted. So now I have to make a decision tomorrow, since today is day 1. I'm going to call and talk to my nurse tomorrow. Here are my options: Do I go for another IUI cycle right away, since my consult appointment isn't until next Monday, so no time is wasted then go with the new protocol if it fails OR do I save the $ go to the appt. Monday and wait to do IVF. If I wait we won't be able to start until at least December or January, so I can change my insurance at work to a more comprehensive plan that covers more of the cost of the IVF procedure. It will kill me waiting, but another failed IUI will suck, too especially if I'm just wasting my $$. My husband said I can make the decision. Any advice, thoughts, suggestions would be appreciated. I know the doc. is going for IVF next, since we have not had success with IUI.

I'm so sorry WillowGrace. :( How many have you done so far? I did four but was always told that statistically, if it is going to work, it will within 3 attempts (assuming the protocol is correct). For me, I tried to weigh 'how will I feel if it doesn't work - will you be glad you gave it one last go?' If so, then you should do it. If you will be very upset and wish you hadn't spent the money, it might be better to wait until you are ready for IVF with a better plan...the wait is so frustrating but it will be so worth it to have a "break," get mentally ready and physically ready. Whatever your decision, I pray your next step is the answer for you. :hugs:

Moni, how are you? I'm hoping for good news for you. :flower:


----------



## StayHopeful

So sorry, willow. I was in a similar situation and after 2 failed IUIs, the doctor was pushing us to go straight to IVF but I really wanted to try one more IUI cycle. It didn't work and that was really hard, but I have mixed feelings about it. On the one hand I feel like if I hadn't tried that last time, I wouldn't have been emotionally ready to move to IVF because I wouldn't have felt like all our other options were exhausted. But on the other hand, my doctor definitely knew what she was talking about and it took IVF for us to get pregnant. Hang in there, hun!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hi Willow, gosh I can totally relate to that total feeling of despair after yet another failed IUI. I started this thread after my third fail and it was one of the saddest days of my life. It just felt like if that one hadn't worked, nothing ever would. I was emotionally and physically exhausted from the chaos of cycle monitoring appointments and as much as it scared me, I had to put on the brakes. 

I always worried about taking a break, because what if that was going to be my month. But for the sake of my sanity at the time and my marriage I needed to hit the pause button. So we took a short break and I focused on my health, exercising helped me work out all that sadness and anger that was turning me into a bitter person. And then we went on a vacation and I just totally let go of being in ttc mode. We went to Hawaii for 2 weeks and I ate whatever I wanted, drank whatever and relaxed for the first time in over a year. I then started IVF about 3 weeks after we got back and I felt refreshed and ready to face whatever the outcome may be. The vacation was a real healing experience for both my OH and I and I feel like our IVF cycle just barely worked because I had taken that time out for myself.

You know yourself best. Can you handle another IUI? If you are emotionally and physically unable to handle it, then don't be afraid to take a break. December is not that far away and you can spend some time between now and then just being really good to yourself. 

I've said this before but I see now why I has to wait all that time for my son. It just wouldn't be him if I had gotten pregnant naturally or if any of those IUIs had worked. It had to be that sperm and that egg on that day through IVF. Otherwise it would have been someone else and I tell him every day he was worth the wait.

Moni I'm thinking of you. Fingers and toes crossed!!!!


----------



## Dini

So sorry willow. That's a hard decision but go with your gut! We were saving for ivf when we got a surprise bfp.

Moni, should we take your absence as bad news?? Fingers still crossed!!


----------



## PinkPeony

I had a similar route as Sashimi. I didn't want to stop treatments at the time. When you're in it you feel like if you stop you'll miss your chance, but it's not really like that. For me the break is just what I needed. I got healthy, also took a trip, started seeing a new naturopath... I really needed all that to get in the right place emotionally. I had gotten to such a negative, defeated place. I was just beaten down. It takes stepping outside that fertility treatment world to look at life a bit differently. It seems like forever now, but in the grand scheme of things when you look back those months of waiting won't mean much. If you do choose to wait, try to fill that time up with being kind to yourself.


----------



## moni77

Sorry about the absence - but it is hard to update on the phone...

First of all, sorry Willow. I had 4 IUIs before moving on. I also took a break before starting IVF and I think it helped a lot.

Sooo...beta was positive ladies!! :happydance: Numbers were a little low, (Beta at 45.8, progesterone at 18.) They increased my progesterone shot to 1.5cc. I went in for the second beta today - waiting for the call - hoping against hope that the numbers have doubled. I accidently listened to the message on sunday and when I got home took some tests - the digital popped right up. The wondfo took some time, but got a line. I was a little worried, because I took one yesterday morning and it seemed the same, took another last night and it was darker - so I am only taking them at night!! I think I managed to attach the photos... Still pretty nervous for todays results but that second test yesterday made me feel better!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0125[1].jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Maverick007

moni77 said:


> Sorry about the absence - but it is hard to update on the phone...
> 
> First of all, sorry Willow. I had 4 IUIs before moving on. I also took a break before starting IVF and I think it helped a lot.
> 
> Sooo...beta was positive ladies!! :happydance: Numbers were a little low, (Beta at 45.8, progesterone at 18.) They increased my progesterone shot to 1.5cc. I went in for the second beta today - waiting for the call - hoping against hope that the numbers have doubled. I accidently listened to the message on sunday and when I got home took some tests - the digital popped right up. The wondfo took some time, but got a line. I was a little worried, because I took one yesterday morning and it seemed the same, took another last night and it was darker - so I am only taking them at night!! I think I managed to attach the photos... Still pretty nervous for todays results but that second test yesterday made me feel better!

Congrats Moni!!!!!! Praying that the beta stays strong!! :happydance:


----------



## Dini

Congrats Moni!! I'm so thrilled for you!! Now the real worrying begins lol!!!


----------



## moni77

Right - not sure how much work I am going to get done today...


----------



## summer2011

Yay Moni!! Don't worry about the wondfos. They are terrible at showing progression. It was the same for me. Congrats :)


----------



## SashimiMimi

Oh Moni that is wonderful!!! Congrats! Remember that hcg doubles every 30-72 hours. Mine were doubling every 72 after IVF and I freaked out it wasn't doubling every 48, but all was fine. That's awesome! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## moni77

still waiting for the call....trying not to freak out too much...


----------



## Dini

Moni, I hope that call comes soon!! I hate waiting for lab results!! 

And for the wondfo's, summer is right, sometimes I'll take one (yes still take them once in a while) and it will be light, then I take one later and it's dark again, all in the same day. I seem to get darker ones at night for some reason. I know they are funky but still worries me. 

Oh I am so happy that it looks like you will be joining the first trimester boards!!


----------



## moni77

They FINALLY called me back at about 4:45pm and my beta is up to 117!!! :happydance: I'm so relieved! I go back in a week for a scan and another set of blood tests! (I got no work done today!) I think I am going to try to figure out how to add a ticker! I never thought this day would come...


----------



## Dini

moni77 said:


> They FINALLY called me back at about 4:45pm and my beta is up to 117!!! :happydance: I'm so relieved! I go back in a week for a scan and another set of blood tests! (I got no work done today!) I think I am going to try to figure out how to add a ticker! I never thought this day would come...

I am so absolutely thrilled for you Moni, you just have no idea! You are the only one left that I know of that hadn't conceived from when I was doing IUI's back in January and I am so glad we can do this together. I love your ticker!! I'll be watching it grow :haha::hugs:


----------



## SashimiMimi

Way to go Moni!


----------



## WillowGrace

Thank you to all of you for your responses. It means a lot to hear your stories and helpful words of wisdom. 

This morning at work I was greeted with a coworker announcing her 2nd pregnancy. Hard.... so hard to hear. After work I spoke with my nurse today. We are going to start a new IUI cycle. I go tomorrow for my ultrasound. Doc. has a revised protocol for this go-around. He's upping my injections, so we will see. I thought about it hard and feel like I have to give it one more go before I put this on hold for a few months. I'm not ready to "wait" or lose time. I just want this so bad as you all know the feeling. My consult with the doc is next week to talk about the "plan" if this doesn't work.

Moni--I am SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Dini

I'll be thinking of you Willow. I absolutely know how you feel about not wanting to waste time, and how you feel about people getting pregnant all around you. It's such a punch in the gut! I still get irritated by it but mostly because this pregnancy is so young, no where near the point where my risk drops so while I know I'm pregnant, I am worried constantly about mmc, or something going wrong. I don't think I'll actually be able to say that we are "expecting" until I can feel the baby move around and know it's okay. Fingers crossed this is your cycle hon!


----------



## moni77

Glad you are going another round! Fxed for you! 

Thanks everyone, I'm very excited and scared at the same time!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Willow I always felt like I was being swarmed by pregnant ladies when I was at the height of my fertility treatment fails. They were everywhere!! One day I got on the subway and there were six visibly pregnant ladies, so I switched cars and there were 2 more in there. They are everywhere as a constant reminder and it must have really stunk to hear about your coworker. 

I'm glad you're going with your gut. My brother and his wife also struggled and they did 3 failed iuis and then went back for round 4. My SIL was so fed up, she only went for one round of the IUI instead of 2 on back to back days for that 4th cycle because she was so sure it wouldn't work. He wanted to save up for IVF and literally gave up half way through the 4th iui cycle. During the TWW she drank wine, ran a marathon and ate whatever and can you believe that was the cycle that worked?? She conceived my niece who is now 5 years old. So I think when that baby is ready to come it will come no matter what.

Fingers crossed this iui is the one for you!


----------



## Maverick007

Moni, seriously so happy for you!! Just try to breathe and enjoy it, as hard as that seems! 

And I am kinda ashamed to admit this, but I still feel that initial pang of sadness I used to feel when people announce pregnancies to me! I don't know why but I think I just still have that infertile mindset, especially if it is someone who tried a month or two and had no troubles. I hate that I think that way but it can't be helped. I think I also wonder if I will ever be able to have another without resorting to a frozen embryo transfer. It feels very selfish but I try to not be too hard on myself! :wacko:


----------



## moni77

I am trying too.. I expect I'll feel the same way - we don't have any frozen - so this will likely be our only one... but she/he is going to be amazing!!


----------



## Dini

Moni when is your next beta?


----------



## moni77

Tues the 9th. Along with a scan.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Maverick I often feel the same way. I kept seeing pregnant moms with toddlers and I felt so envious thinking it would never be me. Infertility became such a big part of my identity that I still very much feel part of that community. There isn't a lot of support for what it does to you emotionally.


----------



## StayHopeful

Moni, massive congratulations! I'm so happy for you!

Willow, I definitely can understand how hard it is when people announce that they're pregnant. It seems like when you can't get pregnant, everyone else does. One thing I had to remind myself of, though, is that I didn't know their stories. Some of them may have been (and I knew for a fact that some were) struggling even longer than I had been. It's still so hard to hear it though. And I agree with Mav, even now I get that little punch in the gut. We're not planning on trying for another one for a while, but we'll most likely have to do an FET when we do. I'm happy for my friends who are getting pregnant and I feel so blessed to have my little guy, but I still can't help feeling that way. Hang in there, hun! FX that this IUI cycle does the trick for you!


----------



## fisher640

SashimiMimi said:


> Maverick I often feel the same way. I kept seeing pregnant moms with toddlers and I felt so envious thinking it would never be me. Infertility became such a big part of my identity that I still very much feel part of that community. There isn't a lot of support for what it does to you emotionally.

Amen!
Glad I checked back in with the boards after a long time away. We're currently just 'seeing what happens' but I've found myself getting emotional again when people tell me they're pregnant again :cry:


----------



## Maverick007

I'm so glad to hear it's not just me who feels that way, you guys always make me feel less crazy! :)

Moni, praying for your next beta and scan tomorrow!!


----------



## lusterleaf

I haven't read through all the responses, but I had my 3rd failed IUI last month for TTC#2. It is frustrating and I wish I was able to fall pregnant easily like so many others I know! I just have to press on... and hope for the best. I also have a 2 year old DS that I have to remember that I am already blessed by having him. It took 2 IUI's to get pregnant with him, I guess this time it is just taking longer. I should be having my 4th IUI done sometime this weekend. Wishing everyone the best of luck.


----------



## moni77

FXed lusterleaf.

AFM - scan went well this morning - saw a picture perfect sac and yolk! Doc expects my numbers to be over 1000 with what he saw. He forgot to print us out a photo but promised to spoil us next week with photos. Go back next tues and hopefully will hear the heart beat!


----------



## summer2011

Yay Moni!!
I had my 10 week US today and what a difference a couple weeks make! Little squish was measuring 10+1 and we saw him/her roll over and moving little arms and legs. Made it feel so real. :cloud9:


----------



## moni77

Beta was 2469! Progesterone was over 40 so I can cut the injection back down to 1cc. Back next Tuesday and hoping to see a heartbeat!

Yay for flipping babies!


----------



## WillowGrace

Summer- I am so happy your ultrasound went well! 

Lusterleaf- I'm going through my 4th IUI this weekend as well.

Moni- How are you feeling?

Update: I had my consult on Monday. Doc said if this one fails he wants us to do IVF with ICSI due to all the facts in our previous cycles and tests. My nurses went over the IVF folder and all the info, so I'm all set when the time comes. Due to insurance and my work I want to change to a more comprehensive plan (we have 2 plans options), which can only be done at a set time each year and rolls over in January, so we are looking at a break and starting probably in February. 

I go tomorrow morning for IUI #4, cycle 5 with this fertility center and month 8 at the center. We are getting close to the 2 year mark. I have mixed feelings about a break, but I know that I am in good hands and IVF with ICSI should work for us. 

For our current IUI I don't think I stimmed quite as well as last cycle. This cycle I have a 27mm and a 16mm follicle. I want to be hopeful, but my gut feeling is that this won't work and we will be moving on in February. I'd love to be surprised though.


----------



## Dini

Willow my fingers are crossed and a 27mm is a great follicle so try to stay optimistic! Take it from me, a break isn't bad, it's a good thing! I wish our insurance would have paid for something maybe it wouldn't have take so long, but we got there either way! I'll be thinking of you!!


----------



## moni77

Not feeling many symptoms other than some cramping...can'twait for Tuesday!
willow, January is not too far away...and who knows, you could get surprised before then!

Try to keep positive! Hope the iui went well...


----------



## Luciola

Hi Ladies just pop up to say hi.
28 weeks today, start to get a bit uncomfortable during night but feeling fine in general. 
Last week, baby measured just over 1kg! :)

And YES - funny enough, I still feel "jealous" when my friends announce that they are pregnant, and especially when they say "it is an accident" or "it was just that one time"...


----------



## moni77

We have a heartbeat ladies!!


----------



## lusterleaf

moni77 said:


> We have a heartbeat ladies!!

congrats!!!


----------



## lusterleaf

Had my IUI #4 done this past Sunday and started the crinone today (yuck). So now in the 2ww, I hope it goes by fast with a BFP in the end!


----------



## moni77

FXed!


----------



## Dini

moni77 said:


> We have a heartbeat ladies!!

Oh Moni I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## summer2011

Congrats Moni! Awesome news.


----------



## StayHopeful

Hooray, Moni!


----------



## summer2011

Today we graduated from our FS clinic monitoring and now on to regular prenatal monitoring. I chose to use our FS as our regular OB as well so at least I don't have to move. Lol.

Baby was kicking up a storm today, couldn't get a decent pic :( but here is one showing how big he/she has gotten!

I am referred to a high risk OB also due to a cone biopsy I had years ago so hoping to maybe get a glimpse of babe as they do cervical checks. Not sure. I sure will miss my little peaks every couple weeks :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## moni77

7 week scan this morning, heart beat was 172:
 



Attached Files:







7weeks.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## moni77

Great news Summer!! Great pic!


----------



## summer2011

Wonderful Moni! 
My clinic never does heart rates. Not sure why. I think high heart rate indicates girl?? ;) .


----------



## moni77

Its too early to make that determination. The heart rate gets really fast and then calms down at about 12 weeks.


----------



## Dini

Either way, a high heart rate is good! Mine has been in the 170's now since I started using my Doppler for over a week!


----------



## Chris_25

Hi ladies I have a lot of catching up to do! I hope your all doing well. My little man Michael was born on 8/5/14 the day before his due date and healthy thank God. He had to go to the NICU for a week because I had a fever during labor and his heart rate went so high and he got a fever but all is well! He is now 7 weeks and growing so fast it's nuts! I can't believe my IVF miracle is finally here. I'm hoping to sleep at some point soon lol


----------



## summer2011

Congrats Chris!! It must be such a relief to have him here. I hate to wish time away but so looking forward to actually feeling like the pregnancy is safe. Which for me will likely not be until the baby is here. lol.


----------



## Dini

summer2011 said:


> Congrats Chris!! It must be such a relief to have him here. I hate to wish time away but so looking forward to actually feeling like the pregnancy is safe. Which for me will likely not be until the baby is here. lol.

Same here!! But I feel like when we get to start feeling some movement it will feel a bit safer...there's always a chance something could go wrong, but the chances are much better that nothing will! :thumbup:


----------



## moni77

same here...I go week by week right now...


----------



## Dini

Best way to do it. I can honestly say that it does seem to move faster after about 9 weeks. 

I have my NT scan date, it's October 9th, I'll be 12w5d then so should get a good picture of baby!


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, Chris!

It definitely helped put my mind at ease when I could feel the baby move. I kept getting that reassurance that he was doing ok.


----------



## Chris_25

Thank you! I went to the doctor every single week for an ultrasound throughout my pregnancy just for the reassurance! I was pretty crazy lol


----------



## moni77

Scan went great today, I've graduated from the RE. First appointment with the reg ob next week.


----------



## Dini

moni77 said:


> Scan went great today, I've graduated from the RE. First appointment with the reg ob next week.

Congrats!!! That's so exciting :happydance:


----------



## WillowGrace

Chris, congrats!!!! You will get sleep one day, I promise!
Moni, congrats to you, too on graduating from the RE. 


Update on me. Last update was we were going to give one last IUI cycle 5 a try then doc. recommended moving on to IVF with ICSI next. 


My last shot IUI was on the 13th. I had NO hope at all. When the doc came in and did the insemination I was just at peace and said to here you know I'm just really happy knowing we have a plan after this one is done. I'm feeling good. So September 29th I went for my Beta test. 



It was 154 WHOA, I'm pregnant!!! It worked!!!!! Holy Moly OH MY STARS!!! :happydance:

Beta#2 on the 1st was 324 Beta #3 on the 3rd was 744

No more blood work! I'm now waiting for my ultrasound on the 13th. I still can't believe it!


----------



## summer2011

Congrats WillowGrace!! Fab news :)


----------



## Dini

Willow I'm so very happy for you!! Please keep us posted!!!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Oh Willow that's amazing!!! So glad you followed you gut and went for the iui!


----------



## PinkPeony

Yay Willow!! Happy for you! I love when IUI's work for people. :happydance:


----------



## moni77

Yay Willow!!!!


----------



## Maverick007

Chris, congrats on your little one! It sounds like you are both doing great!

Moni, how exciting that you are graduating to your OB!! I'm so glad all is going well.

WillowGrace that's awesome!! I almost never hear of IUIs working so that is so exciting, congrats!! Thank goodness you went for it! :)

To everyone else, I hope you are all feeling good...

Not much is new over here, my little one is doing well but she's just getting her first couple teeth so she's not too happy! :nope:


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, Willow!


----------



## WillowGrace

So we had an ultrasound on Tuesday at 6 weeks and a few days. RE says that the positioning of the sac is in a good place and everything looks pretty good, but no heartbeat at this ultrasound. They said it could be early, so they are having me coming back in on Monday. He also added all early pregnancies don't last, which really has me worried he even felt the need to say that. I'm very aware of that and it kind of made me walk out of there feeling---uneasy. :cry: 

I am not spotting or having back pain or any other indication that the pregnancy is not viable, but it could still not be viable if there is no heartbeat at this next ultrasound. 

I am hopeful that Monday will bring good news, but I am also mentally prepared that Monday I may hear bad news. I am experiencing some symptoms of pregnancy like: headache, fatigue, bloating, weird cravings, some food aversions. I am not experiencing as much nausea as I was expecting.


----------



## Piper183

Willow---Congratulations! I pray that you receive great news on Monday & are able to hear your baby's heartbeat soon!


----------



## Dini

Fingers crossed for you willow! They found a hb on my baby at 6w4d, well that's what baby measured but I knew I was 6w6d at the time. I know lots of people on here don't see the hb until about 7 weeks so I'm praying for a strong heartbeat Monday!


----------



## summer2011

Give it a couple more days Willow. I think we saw the heartbeat at 6w2d. A day or 2 may make all the difference.


----------



## WillowGrace

Thank you ladies for all of your kind words it really means so much!

I had my ultrasound this morning. The doctor prepared me before they did the scan that he didn't want me to have any expectations and many early pregnancies do not last. 

They did the scan and did find a heartbeat this time. The conversation quickly became very unsettling. The doctor is not happy with the baby's growth. I am 7 weeks and the baby is measuring 6 weeks 4 days and the heart beat is only 88 bpm. He said at 7 weeks it should be around 110. We left being told this probably was not a viable pregnancy and to mentally prepare ourselves. They want us to come back next Monday to check and see if the baby has a big growth spurt, but they don't seem to think that is what will happen. They also said to call if I have any bleeding or want to talk but this was not a good visit and everything is NOT okay. 

I am feeling blindsided. I am feeling lots of symptoms of pregnancy. I can't button my pants, I'm unbelievably exhausted, I'm having weird cravings, food aversions, headaches, and some nausea. I don't get it.

I feel gutted. I don't know what to think. On one hand I'm so happy they were honest. I prefer an honest professional conversation vs. a sugar coated version. I am also feeling so unbelievably disappointed and sad. 

More of my coworkers have announced their pregnancies in the last few weeks. One of which is a week ahead of me. She and I work very closely and I just don't know how I'm going to handle seeing her go on in her pregnancy if this does not progress for me. I have not told people at work only my boss. I'm so so unbelievably happy for everyone, but my heart is aching even more than ever now. UGH.:nope:


----------



## Maverick007

Willowgrace, I am so sorry for what you are going through. I completely understand your fear and anxiety about this...sometimes doctors don't deliver the news with very much empathy or heart :(. But because it is still fairly early, try to keep the faith that the little one will pull through - so much can happen in those first weeks and doctors do not know everything. Also, just a few days off in measurement does not seem to be a big deal from everything I've read and been told by doctors but of course I'm no expert. I am not trying to sugar coat anything for you, but I do believe that hope will be good for you and the babe. If I could give you a hug and a shoulder to cry on I would!! Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## summer2011

I agree. My specialist says measuring within 5 days is fine. At one point my babe measured -3 days and my docs were ok with that. At the next scan babe measured +1 day. I have no idea what the heartrate should be as they didnt measure it for me at all. Everything crossed for you hun. Sometimes docs can be so negative :(


----------



## SashimiMimi

Willow im so sorry that you had a stressful visit. I get really annoyed when doctors are so matter of fact and wish they had better bedside manner. They forget what it's like for women who struggle and I know that this must be a massive stress for you.

But the great news is that there is a heartbeat!! So you aren't out of the woods and I hope you can find a way to relax as much as you can. I'm sending you lots of positive thoughts. And I agree with the other ladies, it's always seemed normal to measure a few days behind and I'm not sure why they feel it's a big deal. You're feeling pregnant and there is a heartbeat so that means your little bean is in there! 

If you can, I highly suggest you download a pregnancy meditation by Glenn Harrold called Joyful Pregnancy. This is something that has really helped me in times of pregnancy fear and uncertainty. I found it in the iTunes store and have it right on my iPhone. It has really helped a lot... (Especially now, I've been going through some genetic counselling for this pregnancy and my doctor got me a little worried. She was concerned about my NT scan results, the genetic counsellor said she wasn't concerned, then i received a letter in error from the genetic people saying I was in fact at high risk for genetic abnormalities. So I feel like I've been through the ringer. I'm waiting in results of a blood test and I'll feel a lot better after that.) I also had a scare with my son's heart at 18 weeks that turned out to be nothing. So it seems that doctors set you up for the worst case scenario and then it's fine!!!

Anyway, willow I can only imagine the stress you are going through. Often these babies pull through and defy all odds. I know they are trying to set you up for the worst scenario but they also said you could have a major growth spurt. I'm praying for you and your baby. This is not the end of the road yet. Try that pregnancy meditation, it has really helped me relax. Also I'm sorry you have to agonize a whole week. We are all here if you need to vent and express your fears. I'm sure pregnancies at work are the last thing you want to deal with!!

Big hugs to you!!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Willow, I am saying a prayer for you and your baby. Like the other ladies have said, there is a heartbeat and that's the most important thing right now. Try not to get too far ahead of yourself, focus on one day at a time and hang in there until the next appointment.


----------



## moni77

Willow...take it a day at a time. Pulling for you! .


----------



## PinkPeony

Willowgrace this is exactly what happened to me. My first US my twin A was measuring a few days behind and her hb was 90. I had several doctors tell me she was most likely not viable. I had another scan at 7 weeks which still didn't look promising, but at 9 weeks she was looking normal and the doctors said she would most likely be fine from then on. I do think it's a bit of a grey area, but I am so hopeful for you. It's so hard to be in limbo like that. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## WillowGrace

Hi ladies, 

Thank you for all of the kind words of encouragement. Since yesterday I have felt crampy off and on. I'm not sure if this is "period like" cramps or stretching. It's hard to tell. It's low and uncomfortable and comes and goes, but it's not waves of pain or anything like that. I'm also not fatigued like I was. Saturday and Sunday I spent a good couple of hours each day napping because I was just so tired. Yesterday and today I've been completely fine, not a single yawn like I was experiencing last week. I was yawning by 1 p.m. all last week and could barely keep my eyes open by around 4 p.m. I'm not sure if this means I'm losing symptoms, but I'm ready for whatever comes next. 

I'm feeling upset, but I am ok with whatever happens--it is meant to happen however it ends up happening. I had a long talk with this baby Monday night and told him/her how I feel. I am at peace now. I trust my body is doing everything it needs to do to carry this baby. If it is a chromosomal problem, which is very likely the cause there is nothing I did or can do at this point. 

I found the articles below to be informative. I'm a science kind of person I want to know statistics and probability, so I was looking for it and this is what I found. The probability that this pregnancy will go on is very low based on scientific studies and again I am ok. Although this sucks so bad I am feeling at peace. I may be upset Monday, but I am STRONG and I can handle this. We will have our healthy baby one day. Thank you for listening and being supportive. It really means so much! 


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21701037

https://www.jultrasoundmed.org/content/14/6/431.abstract

https://radiopaedia.org/articles/fetal-bradycardia


----------



## Dini

Willow I am glad you are at peace with whatever happens but I am still pulling for you! At around 7-8 weeks I lost all my symptoms, even sore breasts were gone and I was so scared, but they came back and baby was just fine. They have come and gone quite a bit for me. The cramping you describe I had everyday until about 12 weeks and it was replaced with pulling/stretching pains that I still get daily, some worse than others especially if I need to use the restroom or am dehydrated. I do hope all is well with you and baby but glad you are preparing yourself, you are correct, it would likely be a chromosomal problem and best if the pregnancy didn't last so baby doesn't suffer but it is still hard.

Huggs for you!


----------



## WillowGrace

Thank you for all of your words of encouragement. It has been a hard week of being in limbo. I was really strong most of the week keeping busy at work, but the weekend was really hard for me. My husband is out of town on business, so I was alone and anxious about this morning. I just got home from my appt. I am going to type this quick because I need to get myself ready, so I can get back to work.

The doc, sonographer, and nurse came in to do the 8 week scan. There was no heartbeat. The doctor said the anatomy looked very abnormal. The growth was not of a genetically normal baby. He said there is no doubt in his mind that this is genetic. 

So, I have to decide what to do next. I can see if I pass this naturally during the next week or go right to a D and C. My husband doesn't return until late Wednesday, so the earliest I can do is Thursday for a D and C. Prayers ladies that this passes smoothly or that I can get in for a D and C soon. I'm so sad. It's almost a slap in the face that this last IUI worked, but then didn't work. I guess we will be moving on to IVF with ICSI after all.


----------



## moni77

Sorry willow...


----------



## SashimiMimi

Willow im so sorry. I've been thinking of you a lot and sending positive thoughts. I'm so sorry your husband is out of town for this. I hope you have some family close by for support.
A similar situation happened to a friend in one of my infertility groups. She was devastated, but a few months later she got pregnant again and had a healthy baby. She said looking back, although at the time it was the worst thing in the world, she now has the baby she was meant to have and she sees why things worked out the way they did. 
I have no doubt in my mind that your baby is coming to you. Big hug to yo, stay strong.


----------



## summer2011

So sorry willow :( I feel for you, I've been in a similar situation about 1.5 yrs ago. Hugs to you,


----------



## Sunshine24

Hi Ladies-

I have been trying to catch up on all these posts!! Congrats to many of you, fingers crossed to many of you, praying for ALL of you- always.

I joined this board after 5 failed IUIS in 2012/2013 and then one laparoscopy followed by a SUCCESSFUL IVF. I now have a healthy 11 month old and we are going for #2 via FET. I know this is an IUI board but it brought me luck ( and so, so much support before ) so I just wanted to put this out there.

Any advice about FETS or anything in general dealing with that would be great.

Much love and many prayers to each and every one of you!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Sunshine!!! I just PMed you but wanted to say I can't believe your baby is almost 1!!!! Did you have a boy or a girl!!??
Good luck with FET!! I think you will find that now that you have been pregnant once, your body will know what to do and i have no doubt that you will find success. My son was 13 months when I got pregnant again. :) 
Glad to hear you are doing well. Your story is so inspirational!


----------



## summer2011

Hi all,
It's been an eventful couple of days! First of all we found out we are having a boy :blue: yay :)

but during my cervical scan they measured my cervix at just below 2.5 cm (anything above 2.5 is considered normal) so I'm now on progesterone sups AGAIN and off work for who knows how long. Hoping beyond hope that my body holds out for this little babe. We got a new pic at 17 weeks, in my avatar, cutest little button nose ever <3 Cervical check in another week to see if the prog and rest help it hold out at 2.5 (fingers crossed).


----------



## moni77

Summer - I am also having a boy!! Got my harmony results back on Monday! Plus low risk for all chromosomal disorders - so no need for a CVS or amnio. Great pic and I'm sure it will work out with the supps. 

Here is my pic from Mondays NT scan:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0173[1].jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hi summer, welcome to team blue. I'm having another boy in March! I have faith you will be just fine, sounds like they are just taking precautions. My placenta was functioning really low at 13 weeks and just had it rechecked, all is fine. I was also sent to a genetic counsellor for Down syndrome even though my test results were normal, I had a NIPT blood test over an amnio and it all came back clear. Seems there is always something to worry about, but it sounds like 2.5 is normal.


----------



## WillowGrace

Thinking of you all. 

I go in for my D and C tomorrow. Prayers and thoughts please.


----------



## PinkPeony

WillowGrace said:


> Thinking of you all.
> 
> I go in for my D and C tomorrow. Prayers and thoughts please.

So sorry Willow. Thinking of you. :cry:


----------



## summer2011

Thinking of you. Hope you're doing ok :flower:


----------



## WillowGrace

Got there around noon. The staff was so respectful of our feelings and said they were so sorry we were here for this... 
Then all the questions, paperwork, prep, anesthesiologist, etc. I went into the OR around 1:30 p.m. We left when it was almost 3 p.m. I'm feeling crampy and of course bleeding. They gave me a script for Vicodin my husband filled for me. I'm just resting on the couch now and finally at a meal. Hot decaf coffee and gluten free/dairy free blueberry muffin. I'm glad I'm off tomorrow due to Election day. I'm going to rest up as much as I can. I was pretty emotional immediately after the nurse started talking to me in recovery and I realized I was out of the OR and it was *done*. So sad, but I am trying to stay positive. We will be back at TTC in a few months and IVF with ICSI will work for us. Thinking hopeful thoughts... 

Thanks for all the prayers and positive thoughts. It means a lot.


----------



## Dini

Willow I am so sorry for what you are going through but glad the procedure went well. Get some rest and Take the pain meds if you need them! I'll look forward to seeing you back here soon!


----------



## StayHopeful

Thinking about you, Willow. :hugs:


----------



## moni77

Thinking of you Willow...


----------



## britborn80

Just found this board as I am new to the site - it is encouraging and comforting to see everyone's posts. Excited for those who have their BFP's and hopeful for those who aren't there yet. DH and I did our first IUI on 10/20 - blood test tomorrow at 8am and I am very nervous. This has been 1000 times more stressful than I ever thought it would be - I generally consider myself to be quite level headed, but this has driven me crazy with angst. So, I am looking for a place to gain support and also just to be able to vent a little when things don't go my way!


----------



## Maverick007

Willow...I'm so sorry...hope you are recovering okay. :hugs:


----------



## kjg123

Hi everyone. Just stumbled across this site when searching for "success for IUI #5" and spent the past 2 hours reading it! 
Congrats to everyone on their BFPs and my heart also breaks for all the losses. 
Sunshine - i read your story like a good book and couldn't wait to turn the pages!

I am 30 and my husband and I have been trying to conceive for 11 months now. We have done 4 medicated cycles (femara) with 2 IUIs. Our doc recommended moving to IVF as I have never been pregnant and the IUIs have not been successful (I also have had thin lining, only one follicle each time, and husband with good #s but low morphology). 
We have decided to do a 5th medicated cycle with IUI while we make arrangements for IVF. If not successful, I am hoping to start the IVF process in December. These stories definitely give me encouragement. 

Looking forward to hearing everyones stories and hopefully sharing some of my own good news!


----------



## StayHopeful

Brit and kjg, welcome! The women on here are so supportive and I hope that both of you get your bfp soon.

Willow, thinking about you!


----------



## kjg123

anyone with success stories with a thin lining? on all my cycles of femara i have not been able to get my lining above 6.5-7mm. 
giving it one more shot this month before heading to IVF. Afraid that a thin lining will hurt my chances with IVF as well...


----------



## summer2011

kjg, have they tried you on injectables yet? Those made a pretty big difference to my lining. My lining was thin on clomid (6.5ish I think) and I ended up with an ectopic. Femara seemed to be better, but I only tried femara alone for one month before they switched me to low dose puregon.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Willow I've been thinking of you all week and hope you are taking good care of yourself. Hugs to you.

I'm always happy when new people find support on this thread. Even though my son is a toddler now and by some miracle I ended up with a surprise second pregnancy, I still remember very clearly what infertility feels like and those emotions will be with me forever. The only way I got through it was finding wonderful people online like in this group!! Welcome Brit and Kjg!

Kjg my lining was always super thin during my IUI attemps. I did one unmedicated cycle, one with femara and one with puregone injections before moving on to IVF. They all failed but when I finally did IVF my lining seemed to cooperate. 

I had 15 eggs retrieved, only 3 fertilized and then only one made it to transfer. As I've posted in here many times, I was very upset I only had one embryo and didn't think it would work. It did and I had a little boy who is now almost 18 months. I am so glad all my IUIs failed and I'm so glad we did IVF and that I went through all those months of frustration and misery because I got the little boy I was meant to have. I keep thinking if it had worked right away it would be some other baby and I wouldn't be as patient a mom. There is something very special about IUI and IVF babies!!
My doctor said I would never conceive naturally as I had major egg quality issues and I was planning to do IVF again. Then somehow I got pregnant naturally when my son was 13 months. There was a very long time that I thought I would never be a mom, so stay positive. There are many bumps in the road with fertility treatments and a lot of stress and frustration. But it will happen!


----------



## Dini

Welcome ladies! I found so much support on this site, and it was so nice to log back on after a few months away to find some with BFP's! 

Britborn, my DH also has low morphology, all other numbers were good but his morphology was terrible. We did about 6 medicated cycles and 2 IUI's and had to take a financial break, and we ended up with a natural BFP. Still so hard to believe really, I heard so many stories but never ever thought I'd be one of them. I was also told IVF was the next and only option and at my age we felt we really needed to do it. Don't give up ladies, we all know it's an emotinal roller coaster but there is always hope!


----------



## StayHopeful

Kjg, I had a thin lining too. It was really thin on Clomid, part of the reason they moved me to Femara. It was better on Femara but still not great, which is why they added injectibles. I didn't have any issues with my lining when I did my IVF cycle.


----------



## kjg123

My RE is holding off on injects because of my PCOS and so many small follicles --> high risk of multiples/overstim. 

Unfortunately, my RE office does not do any IVF in December (closed for quality improvement stuff). So I guess I will continue with Femara cycle # 5 and 6 before getting a chance to start IVF in January. 

Although I've done 4 medicated cycles, only 2 have been with IUI (timing issues). My husband also has low morphology so I'm hoping I still have chance if i can get my lining up and couple that with IUI. I feel like IVF is going to be the road for me, but I'm still holding out a sliver of hope for a BFP before we get there..

CD8 for me. First scan CD12. Thanks for listening so far!


----------



## WillowGrace

Brit and kjg, Welcome!
I am hopeful for you! I have some coworker friends who were successful with medicated IUI cycles, so it does work for people.

I also want to hug :hugs: all of you for being so kind and thinking of me. 
After the D and C I had pain, cramps, discomfort that evening. I took one pain pill that night and did not need any more after that. The heating pad was my best friend. 

The next day I was off, so I just took it easy. I had very minimal bleeding the evening of the procedure and woke up the next day to really no bleeding spotting at best. If I got up too much that next day to walk around I would start to feel crampy. My other symptom has been headache everyday and all night long. 

Since Monday I have felt my emotions go a little wild. One minute I'm happy, one minute I'm angry, and the next minute I'm ready to sob my eyes out. I think it's just the hormones crashing down. I keep seeing pregnant people and I almost lost it when I walked through the "baby isle" in the grocery store yesterday. 

I still feel "bloated", but not as much and really just feel fat. I gained a few pounds with the pregnancy and some during these treatments with the fertility clinic over the last year...probably around 10 lbs. total. I'm feeling like I need to lose some lbs. to make myself feel better. I should mention that I am a healthy BMI not overweight, but I'm more comfortable being a little lighter than I am now. 

So, that's what I'm going to be focusing my energy on for the next few months is to drop about 5-10 lbs., enjoy the holidays with family and friends, and learn as many insider tips for IVF as I can, so I am armed with a plan. 

I go on Wednesday to see how my HCG levels are dropping. They want to continue to monitor them as they go all the way down. I was supposed to go in a week after the procedure, but I'm not able to on Monday. I am interested to hear the number. 

Looking ahead I have to change my health insurance benefits, so I will have more coverage, now that it is November and open enrollment time. Once benefits roll over in January I should be able to start shortly after. I'm thinking we will be starting IVF with ICSI in February. 

Does anyone else have any other ideas for diversions? I cannot afford vacations, but any hobbies, good books, movies, or other things you think may keep my mind a little less crazy from waiting to TTC?


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hi Willow! It's great to hear an update. I think it's perfectly normal to have your emotions flying all over the place, but over all it sounds like you are holding up pretty well. 

Your plan to focus in IVF in the new year sounds like a good one. I also gained an extra 10 lbs from the IUIs and also felt like I needed to focus on my health and fitness before going for IVF. I joined a spin class at my local gym and it was great not just physically, but emotionally. It was a perfect way to channel all my anger and sadness toward infertility and nothing working!! I also took a sewing class which was a lot of fun and another good distraction. My SIL also suffered from infertility and she did a baking class, as well as started running marathons. 

If a vacation is out of the question, maybe you and your OH could do little weekend day trips. We actually did go on vacation before doing IVF, but I don't think it was so much about being away as it was about just relaxing, letting go of cycle monitoring for a while and reconnecting as a couple. We had been trying for a year and a half by that point and it was so nice just to feel like us again. Maybe try going out for a few nice dinners and just eat and drink whatever you want without having to worry!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Oh and I forgot to mention, I researched a ton of things about ways to make IVF more effective and for me personally I think it was doing acupuncture along with my IVF cycle. My acupuncturist also came to my transfer and I think it had a huge impact on my one embryo actually sticking. 

I also read that laughter is something that helps, so I watched a lot of Arrested Development on Netflix.


----------



## PinkPeony

I'm a bit of an artsy craftsy type person and I found giving myself a creative project to work on was very good for my psychological state. I took a silkscreening class which I loved and gave me something else to focus on.


----------



## WillowGrace

All great ideas! Thanks, ladies! 

I am an artsy person, too. I love making things. I'm also guilty of being a work-a-holic, which really isn't the best diversion. It's part of my job though.


----------



## StayHopeful

I agree with exercising and lots of funny TV. And I did acupuncture as well, I really think that contributed to my successful IVF.


----------



## kjg123

just wanted to check in. i'm 4dpiui this cycle. This is my 5th medicated cycle but my 3rd iui. Had best response to femara yet: 3 follicles all around 18-20mm with a lining of around 7.5mm (usually never above 7 for me). 
i had iui around 35 hours after trigger (and bd'd that night). 

dealing with PCOS and thin lining as well as 2-3% morphology. 

even though this is my most promising cycle to date, i still cant help to think about things that could have gone wrong. what if i ovulated before 35 hours...we hadn't bd'd since a few days before trigger. what if the trigger didn't get me to ovulate (no LH surge)? what if i end up with triplets?? i guess all these questions are normal. ready for the holidays so this next week flies by!


----------



## summer2011

Good luck kjg,
I know it's hard but try not to think it through too much. You can drive yourself crazy with unknowns. Just trust in your body, it'll happen.


----------



## StayHopeful

Hang in there, kjg! I know it's hard not to think of all the "what ifs" during the tww. :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine24

WillowGrace said:


> All great ideas! Thanks, ladies!
> 
> I am an artsy person, too. I love making things. I'm also guilty of being a work-a-holic, which really isn't the best diversion. It's part of my job though.

HI Willow-

Just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you! I hope you are doing okay.

Good diversions for me before my IVF were reading, getting into a funny TV series, totally organizing and cleaning "hidden" spaces in my house ( closets, pantry, etc. ), making elaborate dinners, going out to eat w the hubs and eating/drinking whatever I wanted, and walking my dog. They all helped a little.

The organizing was really great though because then when I finally DID get pregnant with IVF my house was sooooo clean and neat!


----------



## WillowGrace

Sunshine, thank you!!! I could certainly use some organization around here. 

Kjg thinking of you! I hope this cycle works for you. 

I thought I was dealing with things well, but the truth of it is..... I'm not. One day I feel fine and the next day I'm a flipping mess. Today I went in for blood work. They want to see my HCG numbers go down to 0. I feel so naive that 9 mos. ago when I started treatment there at the fertility center I thought it wouldn't be long before we would be able to celebrate. 

Today I feel so down, sad, and a ball of emotions. Yesterday we had a baby shower at work for a friend of mine. She had been struggling with infertility, too. IUI #3 worked for her. I am so beyond happy for her, but a little piece of me is still sad due to what I'm going through. My losses, my journey, our infertility. Another coworker was one week ahead of me with my last BFP and she just had the genetic testing and found out she is having a girl. She was pregnant on her first try and was pregnant with her son (also pregnant with him on the first try) when we were trying months and months and months ago... ugh. Another girl at work is also pregnant with her second daughter. Again, I am SO happy for them, but it feels I can't escape this... I haven't colored my hair since before my BFP, so it's been a long time. It looks crappy. It's a constant reminder every time I look in the mirror how this last cycle and pregnancy didn't result in a take home baby. I have to wait for a time to get it done. Everywhere I turn there is a pregnant person, a baby item at the story, or an ad in my FB feed. 

If it continues like this.....our IVF cycle is going to be an eternity away... My husband has given me lots of hugs today. It's not a good one. I have so much to be thankful for, but it doesn't make this hurt any less.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Willow, the emotions you describe are ones I could have written myself. This is exactly how I felt after my series of failed IUIs. Mind you, I did not go through the loss of a BPF like you have, so I can only imagine that your feelings are only intensified because of this. 
I do remember how EVERYONE, EVERYWHERE I went was pregnant. I had to unsubscribe from a lot of people on FB because it was all pregnancy announcements. And then of course I guess because I was googling fertility and pregnancy a lot, all my sponsored posts and suggested posts were baby related. It stinks!! 
I actually ended up seeing a therapist to deal with my emotions, because I felt I was becoming such a bitter person due to having no control over my fertility and the negative emotions it was causing. She was a "fertility hypnotist" too of sorts, and my sessions with her were incredibly helpful. I saw her a few times before moving forward with IVF. The therapist had also suffered from infertility and has one child through IVF, so she could totally relate. She helped me let go of all my negative emotions and how I felt every time I saw a pregnant lady or heard about a pregnancy announcement. She had me say positive affirmations every night, and although I felt silly saying them in my head, they really helped. By the time I finally did IVF I felt I had a positive attitude and a clean slate. I had let go of all the hurt and anger and I knew whatever happened with IVF, I would at least have more information about why nothing was working.
Anyway, if you think it would be helpful to talk to someone who deals with fertility and emotions, then I strongly recommend it. Perhaps your clinic could refer you to someone. If not, I think it is important to open up to trusted family members, friends and your husband. Of course, also opening up here helps, too!!
Just remember what you are feeling is entirely normal. This is such a difficult roller coaster and no on says you have to feel okay with what has been going on. It can take a long time to work through those emotions.
Xoxoxo 
PS. When you do get your BFP and when you finally have your baby in your arms, you will know why you had to go through all this. I promise!


----------



## summer2011

:hug: sorry you're having a rough day willow. I've been where you are and I know how tough it is! When your time comes you'll appreciate every pregnant moment that much more because of it and be a better mother for it. 

Take care of yourself, get your hair dyed (even if you do a home job until you can see a hairdresser) and pamper yourself. You deserve it!


----------



## Sunshine24

Oh Willow my heart breaks for you--- I never had to endure a loss so I cant imagine what you are going through, but I remember years of disappointment paralleled with a parade of pregnant ladies and babies everywhere. It was excruciating. I felt like I was in a dark tunnel all alone, unable to see the light or any way out. I had to block a lot of face bookers and avoid certain social situations just for my own sanity!

Its easy for me to say now, but Sashimi also said this to me too when I was int he worst of it, when you hold that baby in your arms ( because you WILL ) you will know exactly why you went through what you did.

My daughter it the exact baby we were supposed to have and was worth all the wait. And the painful wait made both my husband and I very laidback, grateful parents. Waking up in the middle of the night? No problem! Who cares!!!! When you are on the other side of this nightmare you will have such clarity and peace and be such a better mom for it.

I am so sorry for your loss and so very sorry you are going through this at the holidays. And, waiting for IVF is the worst!! Stay positive and remember you will have a happy ending--- I would have never ever ever ever believed I would....yet- here I am.

Xoxo


----------



## summer2011

Congrats to you Sunshine on your Nov BFP!! Wonderful news!


----------



## StayHopeful

:hugs:, Willow! I think that there's no right or wrong way to deal with a loss, and everything you're going through is completely normal. I felt the same way when I lost my bfp and then was diagnosed with infertility, and I unfollowed a lot of people on Facebook and made up excuses to get out of several baby showers. All you can do is take it one day at a time and lean on friends and family. One thing that helped is that while I was waiting to do IVF (it took about 6 months between our last IUI and when we had saved up enough to start the IVF stuff), I gave myself permission to not be TTC. I had the occasional drink, exercised and got my heart rate up, and did some of the things that I knew I wouldn't get a chance to do when my baby came. And I think that break really helped my mindset going into IVF. The pain of the loss never goes away completely, you'll always remember that baby. But you will hold your baby in your arms one day and every second of what you're going through now will be worth it, too.


----------



## kjg123

Thinking of you, Willow. Can't imagine how hard that is...

Im 12dpiui on my 5th medicated cycle and hopefully one of the last before IVF (we hit the one year off BCPs thanksgiving!). Im not sure whether I got an evap line or the weakest squinter this morning. I wish i could post it but i can't figure out how. It's funny that I'm in such a denial I can't even get the slightest excited. It's like a defense mechanism so I never get hopes up again. So sad!


----------



## alfi924

Hi all,

I am very new to this site and new to posting about my TTC journey. I have read your entries and feel a sense of relief knowing I am not alone. I recently found out my 3rd IUI was a failed one. I spent all night last night sobbing and asking God why and what did I do wrong? 

A little history on my story: My husband and I have been actively trying to conceive for almost 2 years. For the last 18 months, (13 of those months, my gyno said to try the natural way and then we will move on if needed)...well, it was needed. So, my GYN prescribed me Clomid for 4 cycles, but I did not respond well at all (maybe one follicle per cycle). And the side effects, oh man. My husband would run away each week he knew I had to take it. After all the unsuccessful attempts, she recommended me to a specialist. We met our RE at the end of August, and he vowed he would help me. He started me on the Femara and then each cycle, he would add something. 4 months later, 3 doses of Femara (last one being a 7.5mg dose), 3 hCg trigger shots, and this last cycle I did Crinone Progesterone supplements, there has been no luck. 

It amazes me to see how you women support each other, & I am looking for something like that. My poor husband does not understand how traumatic this is to me and how it such a blow to the stomach each month. My family as well try real hard to be supportive, but that's easy for them...my mom had 3 girls with no problem and my sisters have 2 kids each and had no issues...I feel like I'm the black sheep of my family and pregnancy has become such a sensitive topic, that no one wants to bring it up. Not to mention, my friends are all starting to pop out kids, with the "oops, it just happened" comment and it makes me want to scream.

I am SO sorry for the long entry...it was my first one, so I am not sure how long these things should be. I look forward to hopefully connecting and being able to vent/share some stories with you.

Baby Dust to all who are in the TWW :dust:


----------



## alfi924

Sorry, I should also mention that we have been through every test possible, we both quit smoking, we rarely drank to begin with but now we don't even touch alcohol. Testing included all base line blood tests and everything came back normal, including a "fantastic egg reserve". I've had a Sonohysterogram, an HSG, DH had a SA, and it came back perfect. A Hysteroscopy (when we first started trying) and I go for blood and an ultrasound almost every week for monitoring. I have also been on Metformin for 7 months. I started out on 1000mg prescribed by my GYN, and now the RE upped it to a therapeutic dose of 1500mg for the last 4 months. Obviously, I take my prenatal and an extra Vitamin D b/c I am slightly deficient. The RE mentioned the possibility of PCOS, but also mentioned it is an unconfirmed diagnosis b/c my tests haven't shown otherwise. The struggle has been real hard & I am mentally & physically shot.


----------



## Maverick007

welcome alfi and all the other newer women who are posting...i am tearing up a little reading your posts because it brings back such a flood of memories of how hard those times are when you are at the bleakest and feeling no hope. please allow yourself to grieve the losses of your babies if you've had a miscarriage, and let yourself grieve the babies that never were if you've never been pregnant...this is a safe place to vent and be angry and sad and we all completely understand. i'm praying and hoping that you all have your prayers answered very soon. :hugs:


----------



## kjg123

well i finally got my first BFP! The last cycle while we were waiting for IVF! Funny how it works that way. Beta today at 13dpiui was 84.

I am now thrilled yet freaking out because I had 3 mature (20mm) follicles plus trigger plus IUI. We decided to go ahead since we have some MFI (2-3% morphology) and my lining never gets much above 7.5mm. 
I think i could possible handle twins but I'd really go crazy if I found out about triplets! I'll probably be in agony until a first ultrasound.
Anyone with stores about IUI with multiple mature follicles and ending up with singletons or multiples??


----------



## alfi924

kjg123 said:


> well i finally got my first BFP! The last cycle while we were waiting for IVF! Funny how it works that way. Beta today at 13dpiui was 84.
> 
> I am now thrilled yet freaking out because I had 3 mature (20mm) follicles plus trigger plus IUI. We decided to go ahead since we have some MFI (2-3% morphology) and my lining never gets much above 7.5mm.
> I think i could possible handle twins but I'd really go crazy if I found out about triplets! I'll probably be in agony until a first ultrasound.
> Anyone with stores about IUI with multiple mature follicles and ending up with singletons or multiples??

KJG123 that is fantastic news!! congratulations to you and your BFP!! When do you go back for your next Beta?


----------



## kjg123

thanks alfi! they want me to come back in 2 days. 
i've spent hours googling # of babies with 3 mature follicles... 
lots of singletons but LOTS of multiples as well. eeek!

so happy to finally be able to post this though! we hit our 1 year off birth control pills over thanksgiving. and this was our 5th medicated cycle and 3rd IUI. and LAST before IVF. 

Keeping fingers crossed for all of you guys still waiting for that BFP!


----------



## Lindsey322

Hi everyone,

Reading your posts was very nice. This is a great place  I have had two lap surgeries and stage 1 endo. No biggie, it really was just for pain. I had the first one before I even met my hubby. I had two bc the first doctor missed it, my new doctor is a reproductive endocrinologist. She found it.

My mom had both of her pregnancies right off of the BCP so I assumed I'd have no trouble at all. It started with 45 day cycles after the BCP which I've been on since I was very young due to the endo. We decided to do Clomid in October.

This whole time I've been telling myself this is just for scheduling. I never know when I'm ovulating on my cycles bc they are so erratic. Still, hearing my doctor tell me there is only up to a 20% chance of conception, I sometimes wonder, why bother?

The first cycle of clomid failed. I had two follicles but 6.5 lining, so they changed me to leprozole. My lining was over 7.1 this time but I only had one follicle... but the doctor called it "nice and juicy". I do ovidrel and the progesterone.

I'm scared. This is only my second attempt, but my 4th time knowing my ovulation date. I know more women have to try for 6 months or so... and I have some months under my belt. I'm 29.

My husband wasn't very into assisted conception. I think he's come around now that he sees what shenanigans my body pulls. Still, I am really worried about if the clomid cycles don't work. How long do you wait for IVF? How long is that process?I feel like the more I get into it, the more I feel like Alice in the Rabbit Hole.

I thought this would be super easy. The 15-20% number scares me on an hourly basis. I'm currently moody as heck with the progesterone (5days DPO). 

I teach young children with disabilities, my major in college was child development... children are my life. Literally. I never imagined the possibility of having trouble conceiving. 

My husband is skeptical of IVF. He tells me the doctors are trying to sell their service. He'd be happy to just try for the next ten years... but I want a few kids, and I'll be 30 soon. This hurts. We had 3% morphology, but the count was like 90 million. The doctor mentioned IVF in passing, but I think it's a bit too soon to go down that road. I have four more months of clomid left.

People at work tell me not to stress. If one more person tells me that... One lady said not to stress and just have fun... which must be nice. She has three kids. My body doesn't work right, it never has in that department. I'm frustrated and sad. I don't dare be hopeful!


----------



## kjg123

lindsey - totally hear where you are coming from. 
I was 29 when i started TTC (exactly one year ago) and had long, irregular cycles after coming off OCPs. We started on Letrozole after trying for 6 months as I just was not sure I was ovulating at all. I also was given the diagnosis of PCOS due to my irregular cycles and lots of small follicles on ultrasound. My husbands numbers were great except for low morphology 2-3%. 
The first 5 cycles of femara were all BFN. One follicle each time and my lining was super thin (usually around 6.5 or so). I was only in town to do 2 rounds with IUIs but both were unsuccessful. After that 5th medicated cycle and thin lining, we talked about injectables but my RE doc said it just increases the chance of multiples for people with PCOS and IVF would be a better route (better control and better results with transferring one embryo). Also would probably need ICSI due to husband's low morphology. I was devastated. 
And it turns out my IVF clinic is closed in December due to quality insurance measures- I was so upset i just wanted to get the darn IVF over with! But I figured we would just do one more medicated cycle in the meantime... 
I dont know what happened with that most recent cycle but i had 3 follicles and a half-decent lining (almost 8mm). Just got my BFP! Still not sure how many babies are in there though!

So while I can't comment on the whole IVF process (I only got through the initial consultation), I would say you have time. You have time to think about it and time to do a few more medicated cycles if you aren't in a huge rush. Have you done IUIs?? I ended up with the BFP on my 3rd IUI. I really think the trigger and the IUI helped for me. And we overcame the 2-3% morphology without IVF as well.
Best of luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hi Lindsey, I'm sure this all feels like a confusing time to you. All the info and available procedures for infertility can be so overwhelming. But don't get ahead of yourself and take it one day at a time. I can assure you that IVF is usually a last resort after trying a number of medications or IUIs, etc. 
I had been trying a very long time and tried IUIs and failed. I know in my heart my doctor was not trying to sell services. I could tell he was very invested in me as a patient and cared about results. After a very long discussion and reviewing my medical history, we agreed unanimously that IVF was our best bet. If it didn't work then I would at least know more about why nothing was working. With IVF you can actually see the sperm egg interaction. IVF worked for us and I'm so glad we went through everything we did, otherwise I wouldn't have my son. 
Most people don't end up going through IVF and can usually find a solution that will work for them. But if it does get to that point I hope your husband will keep an open mind.


----------



## WillowGrace

Welcome to all the new ladies. 

We all know how you feel and can empathize with it all. This is a safe place to vent and share. I'm glad you are here.

In regards to the question about IVF. I know with some insurance policies you cannot do an IVF cycle until you have documented that you have been trying for 2 years otherwise it won't be covered at all. 

Congrats Kjg on your BFP! :happydance: We had the same happen to us last cycle before going to IVF. I hope it sticks for you! 

I'm not sure if I updated on us, since I last went to the doc. Blood draw showed my HCG level was -4, so I am good to go with a cycle, but since I am waiting on my insurance to change over to the new plan in the new year we are on hold. I am taking up knitting. I'm starting with a purse first and then I'm going to felt it. I'm also going to do some scarves after I finish the purse. Other than that I've had to make changes. In our staff lounge I have to skip it for lunch. Too much baby talk, since we have so many pregnant ladies.... I need space. I am constantly reminded when I hear them talk that this didn't work. I think the only thing that is going to heal this is TIME and I may never be the same. 2 losses in 2 years sucks. I've read my IVF/ICSI folder over and over get mentally prepared and to be sure I've done everything I need prior to starting in the new year.... Praying for a BFP by the end of June.

I hope all you ladies had a wonderful Thanksgiving if you celebrate!


----------



## moni77

I started knitting my husband a scarf a year ago - I am almost half way done! I had to restart 3 times.


----------



## Sunshine24

Alfi- I am sorry you are going through this "journey". Look to this board and this forum for support. Two Decenbers ago I began following this board after my FIFTH failed IUI. I was so desperate and sad.

Now if someone had told me that two Decembers later I would have a one year old and another on the way (!!) I would have never believed them.

But its true.

The darkest days of my life gave way to some of the brightest and most hopeful. It can and will happen for you. It sounds like you have a good doctor that you trust--- make sure you advocate for yourself and try all options and avenues that you think could work. Research things, learn, tell those doctors what you need- it will happen for you. Stay busy and try to do fun things w your hubby.

It sounds so rough with your family having no trouble getting pregnant and friends all around with babies as well. I was so there and all I ever wanted to do was run and hide. Keep your chin up and know that you were given this burden because you are strong enough to handle it. Be proud of yourself. When your baby/babies arrive ( because they WILL!!) you will be a patient and calm mom because of all this you had to endure.

Xoxo


----------



## WillowGrace

Just opened FB to see my old intern I had two years ago just announced she is pregnant. Her due date is what mine would have been if I didn't lose this baby....

I am SO happy for her. 

I am SO utterly heartbroken. I can't help, but just cry. I'm filled with so much pain from this loss and from the last 2 years spent unable to conceive.

For those of you who keep saying that you will be a better mother for it I should let you know-- now... I am a mother. I have secondary infertility, which isn't widely spoken of or understood. FYI- approximately 30 percent of infertility is secondary infertilitythe inability to conceive or have a full-term pregnancy after having had children without difficulty before. 

I hope you all understand this is as hard for me as it is for you. I never spoke up about it yet because I didn't want to hear any comments like "you should be grateful for what you have" or be treated any differently because I already have kids or for anyone to think that I am not as infertile as someone else. 

I, like you, cannot conceive. ANY form of infertility is heartbreaking. I should mention I AM so so so grateful for my two children, but my family is not complete. It hurts so much to KNOW what I am missing. I know what it is like to hear the baby's heartbeat, to feel the baby kick, to experience a wonderful peaceful birth, to hear that first cry, all the sleepless nights spent rocking/nursing my kids to sleep. I know... and I feel so empty that I cannot have more children as I had always dreamed. What makes it worse is when I have to cry when my children aren't looking when they ask when are they going to get a sister or brother over and over again. My husband and I don't talk about TTC in front of the kids, but they ask for siblings on a regular basis. One day.... One day....
Thank you for listening if you made it this far. :thumbup:


----------



## StayHopeful

Welcome Alfi and I am so sorry to hear about your last IUI :hugs: The women on this thread are wonderful and were a huge source of comfort and support while I was ttc.

Kjg, CONGRATULATIONS! I can't wait to hear what your next beta numbers are.

Welcome, Lindsey. I think the timing and the plan of action is so individual for each person, but I don't think that you're at the IVF point yet. DH and I jumped from trying naturally to fertility treatments more quickly than most because we got a BFP our first month of ttc but then I lost it and we found out about the PCOS and infertility issues in the subsequent doctors appointments. I did 5 months of Clomid, the last one with IUI, but my body didn't respond well to Clomid. I would have several mature follicles but a thin lining. We did another IUI with Femara and one with injectibles, but none of them worked. After the second failed IUI was when we started seriously discussing IVF. My husband was skeptical at first too, but I really don't feel like the doctor was trying to sell her services. The success rate was much higher (in the 60% range instead of 30% with the IUIs and there's so much more control over the process, which also gives your doctor a lot more insight into what might be going wrong. IVF did the trick for us, we got our BFP from our first round. We were considering ICSI but when we actually did our IVF cycle, the doctor didn't feel like it was necessary and it turns out she was right. As far as a timeline, we started fertility drugs 2 months after TTC (because we found out we had issues), IUIs after 7 months, and waited 8 months between the last IUI and our IVF cycle (mainly to save up money and so I would have the time off work for all the doctors appointments).

Willow, you're in my thoughts! :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

Willow, I wrote my first post and then saw your most recent one. I don't think that TTC is any less difficult when you already have children. You are going through the same roller coaster and heartaches as the people who are TTC and don't have a child yet. There's still that place in your heart just waiting for your child.


----------



## kjg123

Willow - I agree. Although I was struggling with my very first BFP, I agree that having fertility issues is heartbreaking no matter what your situation and no matter how many children you do or do not have. I keep everyone struggling with TTC in my prayers. And I consider all of us lucky to live in a time where fertility treatments are available and many infertility issues are surmountable. Hang in there. 

Thanks to everyone for all the congrats - my husband and i are still on cloud 9. 
My second beta at 15dpiui was 192 (84 on 13dpiui) so things are looking good so far. They want me to do another beta at 19dpiui then hopefully I will be scheduled for an ultrasound. Dying to know how many little beans are in there! 
Thanks for all the support these past couple of weeks!


----------



## summer2011

Aw willow. No one here will think you ungrateful. A loss is a loss and it's a rough experience for anyone who goes through it. Not only the loss itself but also dealing with emotions afterwards. I had a loss in 2013 and still think about it all the time. :hugs:


----------



## Dini

To those of you still trying don't give up. we were told our chances without treatment were less than 1%. The doctor said he had seen it but it was rare with our issues. With a medicated cycle we had about 3-5% and with an iui we had 12-15%. All of it failed. Ivf was going to be our next option if we could save the money. In August we got our miracle. 4 very long heartbreaking years will always haunt me and we aren't in the clear, I won't feel that way until I hold this little boy in my arms. It can happen, I was so pessimistic, I figured we were just never going to have a baby. 

I personly don't know it feels like to ttc and already have children but I'm sure it's still so very heartbreaking. And I've been lucky to have made it to 21 weeks with my first pregnancy. A loss is a horrible thing and my heart goes out to you who have suffered them.


----------



## Luciola

Hi everyone. Just want to update you that I delivered my baby boy on 29th November and he is doing well!! Greetings to old and new friends! 

Infertility is truly heartbroken. Actually I am still sad about it but I am so grateful of what I have today. I think I definitely want more kids but that's another topic. 

When we were under all sorts of treatment and injections... I cried almost everyday. 
I m a step mother to 3 children and when it comes to us, we can't conceive. My step children live with us 100% of the time, imagine what kind of reminder of failure I have to face every minute.

But I guess that s life... Willow, never stop fighting please. We are with you.
Hug.


----------



## PinkPeony

Wow Luciola! Time goes fast!! I feel like you were just doing ivf! Congratulations on your little boy!! So happy for you!


----------



## moni77

Congrats!!


----------



## kjg123

congrats luciola!

i am now 25 dpiui (5 weeks 3 days) and hcg is 7,000. scheduled for first ultrasound on wednesday! 
any idea if they will be able to tell twins?! ill be 5 weeks 5 days. Had 3 nice big follicles at time of trigger.


----------



## Dini

They should be able to see if there is at least more than one sac. Good luck!!


----------



## dsk1977

Hi everyone,

I have been reading all the wonderful posts.
This is really a great and informative group.

Congratulations to all who have completed the TTC journey.

I am 37 years old and got married a year ago. I immediately got pregnant, 2 months after getting married.

Unfortunately, I miscarried early, at about 5-6 weeks. I presume it was a chemical pregnancy but never really found out. 

I have been trying TTC since then with no luck.

My husband had a SA which showed borderline morphology, but great counts so RE said it was essentially normal.

I had a number of tests and was told everything looked good, including HSG and hysterosonogram.

I really feel I am probably just too old.
My RE never went over my AMH results, but the nurse told me I was graded as "fair" and my score was an 8 out of 20.

I've tried one cycle with clomid and IUI, which ended in BFN.
This cycle I am out due to 2 cysts on ultrasound.

This whole process is taxing to say the least, and part of me wants to give up and call it quits and another part of me wants to go directly to IVF as I feel each failed IUI will drive me crazy. Already, husband and I have had many disagreements about this as he thinks we should look at the bright side and just be grateful for what we have, our health, life, family, friends, etc.

I would love to join this group and get your honest thoughts about my feeling I'm too old. I don't remember all your ages, but I feel you just have a better shot at all this when you are younger. I remember SashimiMimi said something about her doctor proceeding with IVF and foregoing laproscopy due to low ovarian reserve but I could be mistaken, so I apologize in advance. I asked about my AMH levels and nurse told me that they look at everything: AMH, FSH, estrogen, etc to determine score. I don't really remember AMH level.

Good luck to all of you starting IVF. 
I hope to start soon as the wait, failed IUIs and taking time off due to cysts seems at times unbearable when the clock is ticking louder each month.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## moni77

I will be 37 on Monday. For me the IUI success rate was 20% so I figured I would try it 5 times before moving onto IVF (IUIs were covered by insurance, IVF was not). However, after my 4th IUI the doc recommended moving on - so we did and it worked! If the costs are the same (insurance covers all or none) I would probably have gone to IVF sooner.

You are not too old. FXed for you!


----------



## calm girl

Hi All,

I have read the whole u ppl doing a great job.. This is definitely a confident booster.

My doctor checked me and my husband. She was telling everything looks good. But I seriosly dont know wats the real problem. I have done HSG no blockage and iam ovulating regularly, bringing good size of eggs from both ovaries. My husband has good sperm in all creteria.

I don't know when god is bless us with a baby. while readinf "shimi Mimi" post i totally compare with mine.

I need some advice from you all. I am in US-denver (colorado)now. I came here for my work assignment with my husband. Iam in 2ww for my 3rd IUI, if it is doesn't work my next choice will be IVF. My doctor told that there 2 IVF one is $14,000 chances of mc will be more and another one $20,000 will do through check some 80% chances are there. I am not green card holder here. I didnt get the loan as soon. My insurance doesnot cover this treatment. Please advise which one do i need to go for. Is there any other state may i get it done with less amount.


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, luciola!

Dsk, welcome and I definitely don't think you're too old. I'm 28 and never really got any type of scores, so I don't know much about that, but I did have a miscarriage right when we started ttc and then couldn't get pregnant again until we did IVF. It's a bigger expense, but I'm grateful we decided to do it.

Welcome, calm girl. Is the doctor talking about 2 different ivf treatments with different success rates, or recommending $14,000 for one cycle vs. $20,000 for two cycles? Sorry, I'm confused.


----------



## calm girl

Hi Stay Hopeful,

Thanks for the reading my post. I am so happy that i got a reply. Yes the doctor talking about 2 different IVF the $20,000 having "Complete IVF/ICSI Cycle with Day 5 embryo biopsy and 23 pair chromosome assessment"
and the $14,000 having the " IVF/ICSI" only no chromosome assessment.


----------



## dsk1977

Thanks moni77 and stay hopeful.
I'm trying to 'stay hopeful' and trying to have a positive attitude and patience and realize this is a process and will take time.
I can't do anything but wait.
I was thinking of starting acupuncture as well.

Hope everyone is doing great and it seems many of you are now busy mommies with less free time.

Happy holidays to all and hoping 2015 brings a year full of success stories.


----------



## Dini

Hi girls, and welcome dsk and calm girl!

Dsk you are not too old, I know it feels it thought, I am almost 35 and our RE told us IVF was the only feasable option if after 3 IUI's we failed, however we did some rounds with clomid and injections with timed intercourse and then 2 IUI's with clomid and injections and they all failed. After our last IUI the RE said we should try IVF but one more IUI wouldn't be a waste. I don't ovulate without drugs and DH had terrible morphology but good counts but due to this we were told without IUI our chances were only 1-3% and with 12-15%, so IVF was our best option with about 60-75% chances of success. We had to take some time off to save money and try to get a loan which neither of us was able to do, so we just took the summer off and I think due to me living a healthier lifestyle and DH cutting out caffeine and taking the supplements as recommended helped and somehow I ovulated and we got a natural BFP. I was so certain I was just getting too old and it would never happen, and every month the clock ticked louder. I know it's hard to stay positive but do your best! 

Calm girl, I say go with your gut, it seems to always know best. IVF is a lot of money and a big commitment, so if you can swing a few IUI's that might be the way to go, but if your intuition says IVF then go for it. You will find lots of support here!

Afm, I'm almost 23 weeks and finally feeling somewhat regular movements. He was quiet yesterday but today seems more active.


----------



## AugustBride6

Hey ladies! I have been quietly stalking this thread for a week. We are currently ttc # 3. We are working with 1 tube and some slow swimmers. We are having our first IUI around Christmas providing I ovulate from my good side. Super excited but super nervous at the same time.


----------



## calm girl

Hi Dini,

Thanks for your positive words. iam in 2ww of my 3rd iui, need to check HPT on 20th Dec. Please pray for me. I expecting positive in this. Everybody is telling 3rd is a charm. I didn't feel any symptoms so far. Iam trying for my 1st baby so I dont have any experiance. If any negative i need some time to save money for IVF.

In indian movies they will show after marriage immediately the actress becomes pregnant, but in the real life we are trying our best to reach success.

Iam very happy to joined in this group. I read the full thread from the starting, giving more hopes to everyone. In our tough times we surely need some support for this journey.


----------



## moni77

calm girl those prices sound about right then. I did IVF with ICSI, I did not do the genetic testing. They usually don't recommend that unless you have had a few miscarriages, or failed IVFs. You should ask about the costs associated with freezing extra embryos and frozen transfer cycles. You should be able to opt for the cheaper option initially and then if that doesn't work have the testing done on the remaining embryos. 

Dini - I'm glad you are saying you are just feeling regular movement now, I have been freaking out, because I have not felt much and it is very sporadic and so many others less weeks than me are talking about all the movements. So thanks!


----------



## Dini

Moni, mine was really light and sporadic until about a week ago and even now it comes and goes but is strong enough to know it's definetly him!


----------



## dsk1977

Thanks everyone.

I called my RE today and asked him to review my labs and let me know if I should proceed with IVF. He said based on my labs and work up, IUI is a viable option, whatever that means. I honestly feel they make you go through it and so I'm thinking of it as a preliminary step. The hardest part is trying to stay positive without getting hopes up as each failed attempt is emotionally draining. It's even harder with all my friends asking me if I'm pregnant each month. I have been a lot less social because of it and at times it feels like a lonely journey. Thanks everyone for all your positive words. I'm currently on month off but obviously trying naturally is in the back of my mind too.


----------



## StayHopeful

Hang in there, dsk. I did acupuncture for three months before and during my ivf cycle. The acupuncturist even came to the transfer and did an acupuncture session immediately afterward at the fertility clinic. I can't say for sure that it helped, but the cycle was a success!

AugustBride, welcome!

Calmgirl, I had so many more "symptoms" a lot of my bfn cycles than when I actually got a bfp. I remember about a week or so after the transfer feeling so depressed because I didn't feel any different. I agree with the other ladies, go with your gut about which type of cycle to do. The prices seem pretty reasonable. DH and I did do the genetic testing, but that's because I'm adopted (from India, actually) and we don't know anything about my birth family's medical history. The type of testing we did was for DH and I, not on the embryos, though.


----------



## calm girl

I got my BFN this morning.My 3rd iui also failed. while writing this tears rolling out, I couldn't stop crying. My husband didnt talk to me after heard this. He is also so upset.

I dont have money for immediate ivf, I plan for another IUI. Meanwhile i need to collect the amount for IVF. This morning we planned to sell our property in india. This is the only property we have. Then we can proceed our IVF. But these are all very hard decision. 

Meanwhile if my credit score increase i plan to take loan. I am new to denver.

Thanks moni77 for for advice first i go with the IVF/ICSI alone with out genetic assesement so that it can come around $14000.

Stay hopeful I should be more storger but i couldn't.


----------



## StayHopeful

Calm girl, I'm so sorry to hear about your bfn. We couldn't afford to do IVF immediately either and had to wait about 6 months after our last IUI. Looking back though, I think that time was helpful. I took a break from letting my life revolve around ttc and I was in a better mindset when we went forward with IVF.


----------



## dsk1977

I'm sorry calmgirl.

But don't lose hope and explain to your husband that chances for IUI working are very low as it is.
I know this is your priority right now, but try to take a day off, an hour even, from focusing on this and you will feel instantly better.

Keep the thought in the back of your mind: you will get pregnant with IVF and even though it costs a lot and is not 100% guaranteed, chances improve dramatically. 

Take some time off, occupy yourself with other things, and breathe. Just think it's not the time for your little one to arrive yet, but he/she is on the way, it will just take a little longer than 9 months.
These are the coping mechanisms I use.

I hope they help you.


----------



## WillowGrace

Sorry I have been MIA recently. Work is SO busy this time of year! 

I welcome all the newbies to the thread and thank anyone who has posted to keep the support flowing! This is a great place to be!

I just got my 2015 insurance cards in the mail. :happydance: I plan on calling my fertility clinic MONDAY to update my info! We are 1 step closer! IVF with ICSI here we come... Feeling hopeful and excited!

Realistically speaking, I know there is a chance that we many not be doing IVF until Feb. or maybe even the spring due to cycles starting/ending and having to take BCP, but just having the new insurance tells me we are officially starting our path to baby! This will happen for us! I pray that 2015 is going to bring us a BFP that sicks.


----------



## dsk1977

I'm sorry calmgirl.

But don't lose hope and explain to your husband that chances for IUI working are very low as it is.
I know this is your priority right now, but try to take a day off, an hour even, from focusing on this and you will feel instantly better.

Keep the thought in the back of your mind: you will get pregnant with IVF and even though it costs a lot and is not 100% guaranteed, chances improve dramatically. 

Take some time off, occupy yourself with other things, and breathe. Just think it's not the time for your little one to arrive yet, but he/she is on the way, it will just take a little longer than 9 months.
These are the coping mechanisms I use.

I hope they help you.


----------



## dsk1977

Welcome back willow

So excited for you. You sound hopeful and positive and that's a great energy to have on this journey. Sounds like there are a lot of moms on this thread and now a new batch of us who will be beginning our journey. I wish the same, that 2015 is full of BFP and success stories and eventual healthy babies for us all.


----------



## Dini

Welcome back Willow! Can't wait for you to get your BFP soon!

Calmgirl, I so know how you feel right now, I really do. And it's so hard to take a break, but we had no choice as we had no money, and DH and I couldn't take out a loan because my ex husband left me with enormous debt and when the economy crashed here in 2008 DH lost his house and car and that has ruined his credit, we are trying to rebuild it. Our only option for IVF was to beg my dad to get us a loan and he didn't want to but I wasn't giving up. We took a break and it was so very hard to do because I felt the clock ticking with my age. We decided one last IUI over the holidays or just after, then on to IVF if we could get funding. The break was the best thing for us. It was still in the back of my mind all the time, but I think it helped both of us and then we got our miracle BFP naturally. But regardless of the fact that we got pregnant while on break, it was good for us. It is so hard to tear yourself away but I agree with the others it will make you feel better. 

Set a date, like say 2 months or 1 month for a break when you decide to do it, and just do it. Then you can start refreshed and maybe new hope. My thoughts are with you!


----------



## calm girl

Thanks Dini, Stay Hopeful and Moni77. I am expecting some miracle should happen.. Everyone i become so mad. I couldn't able to concentrate on my work.

Always thinking about my IVF amount,Will it be success for the first time and so many thinking. I dont know how you ppl handled this tough situation.

For me same thing my age is going iam 32 and my husband 33. With god grace i should do the IVF soon and get the good news.

I will keep update my situation here. Thank u all ladies for ur great support.

(Iam keep on refresh this thread for any updates).

For everyone who is in this journey will get all gud news in 2015. :)


----------



## SashimiMimi

Wow I have some catching up to do here. Welcome dsk and calm girl!
I can totally relate to the complete devastation of the third failed iui, it's so much worse than the first or second fail. I had such high hopes for my third iui because I did injectibles and had 5 follicles. I thought if that didn't work nothing would. Well it didn't work and that's when I started this thread because I felt so alone and it was one of the worst days for me. I had just started a new job and when I got the fail news I hid in an alley and cried, and was later found by a coworker. I didn't want to have to explain what I was going through and I ended up leaving work saying I was sick. 

Anyway, it's okay to be upset! And one of the best things for me was connecting with other women in here who were going through the same thing or had been through it. My husband, family and friends just didn't understand how awful I felt. 

DSK I think you mentioned something about low ovarian reserve. I'm pretty sure my AMH score was 7 out of 20 and I was 30 at the time, so that wasn't great. But IVF still worked for me. And even though IVF also revealed that I had poor egg quality as well, I went on to get pregnant again naturally. We were planning to attempt IVF again, but it just shows anything can happen. 

I really feel for you ladies and hope you find the support you need!

And Willow, hope you are feeling well. A loss is a loss whether it is secondary infertility or your first attempt with pregnancy. I'm glad you are looking ahead to next steps. 

Hugs to all!


----------



## WillowGrace

Sending you ALL beautiful Holiday wishes!!! 

As hard as the break has been for me. I think I needed this time. I don't know if a break is right for everyone it is such a personal decision. After so long trying and so many months of medications and treatments my body really needed the break, too. Emotionally, I'm better, but I'm still very, very sad. Two losses in the last 2 years has been so hard. 

As I near the end of this break, I feel more prepared to more forward. I have a established a little piece of peace within myself. I have also had lots of time to think about things and mentally prepare for this process. I'm so ready. Bring it on! 

I faxed my doc office my new insurance. The lady in billing said she can't do anything until after the first, so I'll be calling on the 5th to see what I need to do next and what their next steps will be, too. 

AF just arrived, so IF we can get all the paperwork done and get pre-authorization from insurance we will hopefully be starting BCP the later part of January **fingers crossed** and then starting stims after completing 19 days of BCP, which would put retreival towards the end of Feb. :thumbup: If NOT, then we will start BCP mid-Feb. and stims retreival in March.


----------



## Dini

Well willow I hope it all works out for next month! I'm keeping you in my thoughts!


----------



## moni77

Hope all goes smoothly Willow.


----------



## WillowGrace

I spoke with my nurse today. I wanted to see what I should do next, if anything, since it has been a long time since my September IVF consult. I wasn't sure if there were additional tests needed or another consult, etc. She said as soon as my insurance clears and we get pre-authorization we are good to go to start my IVF cycle. I obviously have to do all of my consent forms after we get the authorization to go ahead. I am not sure how long it will take to hear back from insurance, so I am open to the fact that it may be quick or it may take awhile to get all the pre-authorization done. Hopefully, I start BCP in January or February. I'm hoping it's not longer! I'm so happy this process is getting closer! I am really in disbelief, since it has taken so long to get to this point.


----------



## dsk1977

Hello everyone,

Any recent updates?
Any news Willow?

I'm depressed today. 
As you all know, I did one IUI cycle with clomid which didn't work and had to take a break the next cycle due to cysts.

Today I went in again for my day 2-3 ultrasound and the cysts were still there along with "leftover follicles." 
The nurse recommended I take birth control this cycle so another month off to get rid of the cysts but let me know that this might not work as well. 
She said the cysts were smaller but still there.

I spent most of the morning crying.
I don't know what to do and my husband thinks we should see a different doctor to get a second opinion or go straight to IVF.

I tried to explain to him that this can occur with any form of treatment.
I guess we are worried that this can happen with each IUI, i.e. Needing to take several months off due to cysts.
Did anyone here have a similar experience?

Sad and confused today.


----------



## AugustBride6

So sorry you are having a bad day DSK. :hugs: It's so hard to be patient and trust the doctors when you have been patient for so long. I had a mental breakdown on the way to work too. But, we have no other choice but to keep pushing on! We can do this, all of us!

:hugs:


----------



## WillowGrace

Hey ladies, 

I've been MIA busy and not much to update. I'm not the only one it looks like... any updates for any of you? Thinking of you all!


Well...the only news I have is January February as a prediction to start was off the mark. I guess I was naive thinking insurance rolling over wouldn't take way too long, but I won't be able to start until March. So it may be March or April by the time I start stimming. I'll start birth control I believe in March or if I'm lucky the end of Feb. We will see. Bottom line.... it's all going so much slower than I had hoped. I'm still hopeful, excited, but also disappointed we can't get this going now. 

New news? Can't wait to hear about all of our pregnant mamas on this thread and those TTC.


----------



## Dini

Willow, sorry it's taking so long, I'm sure it's so frustrating! Glad to see you again though.

As far as news not much here. Very hard to believe in about 11 weeks we will have our miracle baby boy. Seems so close yet so far. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## moni77

Willow - sorry for the delays.

Also not much going on. About to start the 3rd trimester and getting nervous and excited at the same time!


----------



## caligirl2003

SashimiMimi,
Thanks so much for sharing your story. I got pregnant after 1 month TTC in March 2014 but had a m/c at 8 weeks. My husband and I have been TTC since then with no luck. We just completed our third IUI (Feb 2015), which was unsuccessful, and so devastating. We are planning on starting IVF this next cycle, and it's a scary thought. I am 30, and I never thought it would be this hard to become pregnant again. My doctors aren't necessarily pushing me to do IVF, but they do say it's going to be the fastest route to getting pregnant and with the highest probability of success. After three failed IUIs, I just want an option that has a higher success rate, so am convinced that IVF is the next step for me (and it will be covered by my husband's insurance, which is also amazing). 

I'm going to start birth control on CD 5. (I'm at CD1). Do you have any advice for me as I prepare mentally and physically for this rollercoaster ride? We're planning on taking advantage of Comprehensive Chromosome Screening (CCS), which will allow us to test 5-day blastocysts for any potential development issues, thus decreasing the chance of another miscarriage and any other genetic defects. But with CCS, you only get to do transfer one embryo (which is assumed healthy). I don't know how I will cope if IVF fails, especially after failing three times with IUI.

How do you prepare yourself mentally for this challenge? How long were you on birth control before starting IVF meds? Any advice for staying sane during this difficult process?


----------



## WillowGrace

Spoke with my RE office yesterday.... they haven't even submitted for insurance yet! A month ago I was told they were doing all that and to call with day 1, so I could start BCP soon. SO! the wait continues. Maybe April/May at this rate....:nope:


----------



## SashimiMimi

Willow I'm really sorry about the delays, that sounds so frustrating. I hope you get to move forward soon with everything. 

Hi Cali girl!! I really found the most difficult part of the IVF process was how I felt emotionally about the whole thing. I too didn't think I could handle it if it failed and it was by far the most stressful time in my life. So I really can relate to what you're going through because as you know, I also went through the 3 failed IUIs and it was devastating.

I guess some things that helped me were talking about it as much as possible in forums like this one! I also found a infertility support group through a coworker also going through fertility issued and finding women in the same boat both online and in person made me feel less isolated. 

I went to the gym more and did spin classes while I was on BCP. It helped me get a lot of my frustration and anger out over the whole thing. I'm not a fan of working out at ALL but it was a physical release for my heartache. 

I saw a fertility hypnotist!!! She was more like a therapist who had been through IVF herself. She had me do some meditations and positive affirmations. Basically I visialized myself on a beach and writing all my fears about IVF not working in the sand, then the waves would wash those fears away. I also told myself positive affirmations before bed how my baby was coming to me and past bad experience with failing was in the past, IVF was in the future and it would be a success.

I downloaded a lot of anxiety meditation apps on my iPhone and listened to them before bed. I had major insomnia during this time and it helped a lot. 

I read a book called Spirit Babies to further understand why my son was taking so long to come to me. Thinking about how this was a real spiritual being who would become a real little person helped me realize this was so much more about my body and not being able to get pregnant. He just wasn't ready to come and for some reason he needed to be that sperm and that egg conceived during IVF to be who He is today. I couldn't imagine him being anyone else and he was worth the wait!!

Also find things that make you laugh especially during the two week wait! I took time off work, stayed in bed and watched all seasons of Arrested Development on Netflix. Laughter helps a lot! I think I've mentioned many times that I had one embryo period that survived and was transferred. My fertilization rate was terrible despite having 15 eggs retrieved which means we had no frozen. I didn't think the one little egg would make it and I needed to get my mind off of the negativity.

If you do feel negative or stressed its okay. I was a wreck the whole six weeks from start to finish and it did not impact the outcome. I just checked my old protocol and I was on BCP for only 12 days, had a mini AF and then started injections. 

Finally, please know that failure is not the end of the world. I had to tell myself that no matter what happened, I was doing everything I could and IVF would at least give me more answers as to why things weren't working. I did learn that I have terrible egg quality, which is why only one embryo made it by some miracle. The doctor said I would probably never get pregnant again on my own and I would have to do IVF for future siblings if I wanted them. I was okay with that but I did get pregnant again on my own when my son was 13 months and I'm due in 5 weeks with another boy. Back then I couldn't have ever imagined a surprise pregnancy and having two children! 

I wish you all the best Cali!! If you need someone to check in with during your IVF journey feel free to PM me and I would be happy to give you my email address. Sometimes it just helps to vent to someone! Good luck!


----------



## WillowGrace

I take my first BCP tomorrow, finally!

The wait for insurance has been long and now it's finally time! 

:cloud9: I hope all of you are doing well! New mommies, pregnant mamas, TTC sisters. Updates?


----------



## StayHopeful

Hooray willow, fingers crossed for you! Keep us posted!

My DS turned one this week. It's hard to believe!


----------



## SashimiMimi

That's great willow can't wait to hear about your journey. I'm due with baby 2 next weekend!!! I'm planning a VBAC and hope I can avoid another c-section. I do have a scheduled c section at 41 weeks on March 26 and hope he shows up well before!


----------



## moni77

Yay Willow!!

Sashimi - so close. FXed for your VBAC.


----------



## summer2011

Our little miracle made his debut a whole 6 weeks early!! He's doing wonderful and we are over the moon in love. 

Good luck to you on your ivf journey Willow!!


----------



## moni77

Wow summer - congrats! Everyone healthy and home? Please post pics when you have a chance!


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, summer!


----------



## hopeful15

Hello! 

I read every post of this thread and really felt pain and joy of each one of your journey. I am struggling through infertility for past 3yrs now. We are in unexplained category. My 3rd IUI is about to fail now will know by saturday, I am pretty confident. :cry: I know strange. But, really reading this thread I just couldn't resist registering and replying since this is the only thread which really had members supporting each other even after having their babies. eg. Shashimimi and Sunshine24. Congrats on each one of your BFPs and encouragement for women like me who is so depressed. I wish we can restart this thread and help each other. 
If i get BFN by saturday I have a scheduled Lap on Sunday 13thApril. The doctor said if he can't possibly find any problem with me than IVF is the only option for us. Lets hope I do get my BFP. :flower:


----------



## AugustBride6

Hopeful15...I certainly hope you get your :bfp: this weekend and won't need that appointment you have set for the 13th! I will hold out hope for you!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hi Hopeful! I'm glad you found this thread and it's given you hope. Infertility is a lonely experience and I don't think at the time that my husband and family could really understand the complete despair of the whole experience. 
I'll never forget how I felt the day my third iui failed. It was the worst day of my life and I thought if that didn't work nothing would. 
I'm glad I got to experience IVF because as I've said in previous threads my son wouldn't be who is is today without it and I can't imagine life without him. He was worth the wait and the fails and all the frustration.
I was also told I would never get pregnant naturally because of my poor egg quality combined with some other things. But I did and just had a second boy 2 weeks ago. Back in 2012 I never ever imagined I would have one son let alone 2. 
Finding support online and in real life was the only way I got through it. 
I have high hopes for you Hopeful. If you ever want to know anything about going through IVF let me know. But fingers crossed your third iui surprises you and you get a bfp.


----------



## StayHopeful

Welcome, hopeful and fx for you that this IUI is all you need. But if you move on to IVF, I feel the same way as SashiMimi. I wouldn't have my son without it and I'm grateful for the experience. This thread was so wonderful for me as I was going through my ttc journey, especially IVF. If you need any information, I'm happy to help as well.

SashiMimi, congrats on your new little boy!


----------



## Dini

Hopeful I am praying you don't need to move towards IVF but as these girls said, it was worth it for them and will be for you! I was lucky and somehow for a natural bfp even after being told My chances were 1-3% and I am ten days from my due date with our little miracle!

Infertility is an awful thing and so lonely and heartbreaking. No one who hasn't gone through it can really get it. I know I lost all faith in my body and it changed me, but the people I met here were life savers!

Please keep us posted about how you are doing!'


----------



## hopeful15

Hello! Ladies,

@Sashimimi, thank u so much for sharing your story congrats on ur second son. I have blood work tmrw and I POAS again today and its BFN so I am prepared for a negative blood test for tmrw.

@Stayhopeful : I feel probably IVF is the only way for us. We are unexplained 32yrs age with no other medical history. I have regular periods husband has good sperm count. It's so disheartening that we have to go IVF route it's so expensive w/o guarantee so we are scared. 

@Dini: Gud luck to you and hope you have a healthy baby. Yes infertility is a curse. I do hope we have a miracle. 

I will have to undergo Transvaginal Endoscopy and possible Laparoscopy this Sunday April12th. I hope it fixes whatever issues I have.Did anyone of you underwent Laparoscopy and was successful later achieving ur BFP?

This thread and the ladies here are so supportive I really feel lucky to have joined this group. I will keep updated about my surgery on Sunday as well as tomorrows result :-(


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hopeful a very dear friend that I met here on BNB did a lap. It turns out she was suffering from severe endometriosis, so they removed it and she got pregnant naturally right after. They thought she would need IVF but that wasn't the case and she got pregnant naturally with a second baby who was just born 3 days ago.

I know IVF feels like such a gamble and it feels so huge. In hindsight I could absolutely do it again, what I found the hardest was the uncertainty and the emotions I felt during. I knew that either way it would provide me with more answers about what was wrong.


----------



## StayHopeful

I agree with Sashimimi, to me IVF felt like less of a gamble than everything else we tried. The success rate was so much higher and it also gives your doctor so much more insight into what's going on each cycle. They're able to see if it's a fertilization issue, implantation, etc. and even if the first cycle isn't successful, you have so much more information going into the next one. Hang in there, hopeful!


----------



## MrsL4

Hopeful - I am almost in the same boat. On cycle # 3 of medicated and monitored IUI (finished clomid, ultrasound tomorrow).

We are unexplained too....I am 29, DH turns 29 this summer. All tests negative thus far and I respond well to clomid. Very frustrating.

We have an appt this week with our doctor to talk about the next step....IVF. Scared because I don't want that to fail, and can't imagine how I would feel if that happened. But hopeful that maybe it will work and we will be blessed with a baby.

We are out of pocket, so that makes the decision making that much harder. We can afford more than one fresh + frozen, or maybe 2 fresh.

I do hope that it will give us answers, and maybe we can cope better and move down another path. 

Any totally unexplaineds out there and did IVF? Did you do short or long protocol? 

Of course I will be asking my doctor all this.....

But again, I hope for a lot of healthy eggs (so maybe we can freeze some), but I don't want to be held off a month because of OHSS since that will surely cost us more time and money. But I don't want to be understim'ed and not have enough eggs!

I feel like Goldlocks and three bears, my porridge is never right!! Hahaha


----------



## StayHopeful

MrsL, I have unexplained infertility and did IVF. I have PCOS and wasn't ovulating regularly, but I was considered unexplained because the Clomid, Femara, etc. was making me ovulate and I still wasn't getting a BFP. I overstimulated on Clomid and didn't respond well to Femara. IVF was out of pocket for us as well, so we had to save for several months, but it worked on the first try for us and we have several frozen embryos when we're ready for #2. My clinic only offered one protocol, so I don't really know about long vs. short. I did a few weeks of BCP, then 10ish days of stims.


----------



## MrsL4

Hopeful - that is awesome! Thank you for sharing!
I had my ultrasound today on 50 mg clomid....results were mixed

First round I was on 100 mg clomid and had a bunch of mid range follicles.
Second round I was on 50 mg clomid and had two mature follicles.
Third round (today) on 50 mg clomid....a bunch of mid range follicles.

Last IUI planned for Saturday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## StayHopeful

MrsL, how did things look for your IUI today?


----------



## MrsL4

Well DH had good count, 100 million!

They always have a tough time with my IUIs....apparently my cervix takes a sharp turn and the catheters are so flexible....so with ultrasound guidance, and lots of pressing, and eventually using a wire catheter, it went in!!! Thank the lord!! It is uncomfortable at times but nothing too terrible....honestly I was just glad they got it in!


----------



## Mom2Madison

Hi. I'm currently preg. My first IUI I got preg with my daughter who is 15 months now. My #2-#5 IUI failed for absolutely no apparent reason. Everything looked great all four time, but it just didnt work. Between #3 and #4, I had a lap procedure even though my RE didnt really see hardly any scarring or cysts. No blockages were present either. I had already decided that if #5 wasn't successful, I would be moving on to IVF. In my opinion, there's truly no point in wasting time with IUIs if they're not working. Of course everyone must make the best decision for themselves. I wasnt willing to "try just one more time". Best of luck to everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Maverick007

You ladies popped into my head today after many months absence...I'm praying for and thinking of you all who are TTC. :flower:


----------



## StayHopeful

Hi, Mav! Hope things are going well!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Mav how is your baby already 1?!! My older son is turning 2 this month!!


----------



## Maverick007

Hey ladies! How are you??? I know...time is going by SOOOOOO fast! I am doing well Stayhopeful, thanks! I miss you guys sometimes, you were such a great support to me during those rough months!! We should form another group to discuss temper tantrums and such...haha! My daughter has started on those full force :D How is your son doing?? 

Sashimi, can't believe your older son is 2 already!! How is he doing? When is your next little guy due?? I originally thought he was already here, for some reason! :) We always debate when to take the leap to try and do a FET...I still don't feel quite ready, our daughter is such a handful! She's been walking since about 10-11 months and that is literally all she wants to do. We are planning to sell our house this month so we can move back to our hometown where both sets of grandparents live (about 3 hrs away). I am so excited to have a little help, and date nights again!! :)


----------



## SashimiMimi

Oh my second son IS already here! He's six weeks old already. It's going by fast and I am trying to enjoy every second that he's a newborn. I was so stressed the first time around. After all that LTTTC and everything we went through, there was so much focus on he pregnancy I think OH and I were shocked when a real baby came! I haven't changed my ticker yet, but we had our second boy on March 25.
I love having two children and feel so fortunate even during the tough days. My older son loves being a big brother!


----------



## StayHopeful

Mav, my son is doing great! He started walking a few weeks ago, just got his first tooth, and constantly wants to say "ball" and play with anything that even remotely resembles a ball. He's such a happy baby :) We're definitely not ready for another one yet. We're thinking about doing an FET the summer of 2016.


----------



## Maverick007

Oh that's wonderful Sashimi! I'm so glad you are enjoying the newborn stage more this time around. I can totally relate to that...we were so stressed during the early days and so afraid of not doing everything "right" (as if there is one right way!) 

StayHopeful it sounds like your LO is doing so well! It's a whole new ballgame when they start walking eh?! We are pretty much always chasing our daughter around. I sometimes miss being able to sit and relax but I wouldn't trade it for anything of course. :headspin: 

We had always talked about trying a FET next Fall 2016, but by then I will be 34, and I think we want to try to have two more if possible (we have two frozen embryos) so now we're thinking this Fall for a FET. I'm nervous! I scheduled a consult w/ our RE for late June.


----------



## moni77

Hey all - sorry to be absent so long but I gave birth to Oliver Max on April 7th (5 weeks early) He stayed in the NICU for 8 days but otherwise all is well!

Oliver was an IVF baby after 4 failed IUIs. On the date of implantation, we were down to one embryo that wasn't fully developed - but he stuck and here he is!! So the gamble was definitely worth it for us.

Good luck to all!!
 



Attached Files:







reclining.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SashimiMimi

Moni that's amazing! What a sweet little guy. I'm so happy you are both happy and healthy. All the best!


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, Moni!


----------



## calm girl

Good to see all the motivated ppl back to forum (sashimi,stay hopeful,maverick..).

Please i need your suggestion for this query. I have done 4 IUI all got failed. Iam in the category of "unexplained infertility". My body reacts well for the IUI. After all failed my doctor recommened IVF. As i started to save money for IVF. she was telling my AMH level is "1.9" my age is 32 about to complete.So the AMH is low i need to do genetic testing to be done which cost $7000 more totally i need to spend $25000. Iam not rich.but started to save money. 

I need second opinion. I dont knw which doctor to consult. Could anyone please help good doctor in denver colorado-USA. Or any other place i can come and do my IVF. after reading all good and bad comments about doctors. Iam so confused now. Please help me for IVF treatment.


----------



## calm girl

moni77 said:


> Hey all - sorry to be absent so long but I gave birth to Oliver Max on April 7th (5 weeks early) He stayed in the NICU for 8 days but otherwise all is well!
> 
> Oliver was an IVF baby after 4 failed IUIs. On the date of implantation, we were down to one embryo that wasn't fully developed - but he stuck and here he is!! So the gamble was definitely worth it for us.
> 
> Good luck to all!!

Congrats Moni


----------



## Maverick007

calm girl said:


> Good to see all the motivated ppl back to forum (sashimi,stay hopeful,maverick..).
> 
> Please i need your suggestion for this query. I have done 4 IUI all got failed. Iam in the category of "unexplained infertility". My body reacts well for the IUI. After all failed my doctor recommened IVF. As i started to save money for IVF. she was telling my AMH level is "1.9" my age is 32 about to complete.So the AMH is low i need to do genetic testing to be done which cost $7000 more totally i need to spend $25000. Iam not rich.but started to save money.
> 
> I need second opinion. I dont knw which doctor to consult. Could anyone please help good doctor in denver colorado-USA. Or any other place i can come and do my IVF. after reading all good and bad comments about doctors. Iam so confused now. Please help me for IVF treatment.

Calmgirl, have you tried searching on the SART website? https://www.sart.org/find_frm.html 

This is a good place to start - they also have the success rates of the individual clinics you can look up. Good luck to you!! :flower: It's always good to get a second opinion if you're not sure.


----------



## StayHopeful

How are you doing, calmgirl?


----------



## Luciola

Hi! How is everyone, old and new friends...?
My son is now a super active 8 month old boy, love him to bits! Life is not easy as a working mother though. 
I am starting my second round of ivf now, on day 5 stim today, got a mild fever (we have been under the weather the past month, as my son goes to daycare he falls sick easily and passes to me). I plan to do freeze if I can get a decent amount of embies, as I have a high risk of OHSS (as per data showed last round).


----------



## Luciola

Congratulations Sashimi and Moni!


----------



## Sunshine24

Been a very long time since I posted here but this thread got me through some of the lowest points in my life

I am happy to report I now have two kids under two. Never thought it possible

Believe in miracles and never, ever give up hope!!!!!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Sunshine that is amazing! 
My IVF baby is now 2.5 YEARS old and my surprise miracle second baby is 8 months! Time is flying but I love having my two boys. Having two under two isn't easy, but boy do I ever feel blessed. 

Sunshine PM me if you ever want to chat about having two babies at home!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Oh and sunshine did you have a boy or a girl!? Congrats to you!


----------



## summer2011

Hi girls!! I'm right there with you. Surprise bfp just 6 months after DS was born. After just 1 AF!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow summer that is amazing! Congrats! I do hope if I am carrying one right now that this happens to me. Me and DH would love to have two kids!

Sashimi - thankfully this thread helped me through some tough times also. Its hard to see the light at the end of the tunnel when all you see is darkness. I am by no means holding my lil on in my arms yet but I know I will get there soon, hopefully in July! LOL


----------



## StayHopeful

TTCbaby, congratulations on your bfp! FX that everything goes well at your first ultrasound!

AFM, I also got a surprise BFP! I was shocked because I just assumed we'd have to do an FET, but I'm due with #2 at the beginning of May and we find out this afternoon if it's a boy or a girl :)


----------



## SashimiMimi

StayHopeful that is amazing!!! I keep hearing of IVF couples getting pregnant naturally the second time. Would love to hear what your gender scan reveals!

TTC I'm headed to your journal now to see how your scan went!


----------



## StayHopeful

Sashimi, it definitely seems like I hear about it too. I just didn't think we'd be one of those couples!

It looks like we're having another boy! I'm excited, but surprised. I could have sworn this one was a girl.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Stay I was certain my second surprise baby was going to be a girl, too and was shocked when I found out that he was going to be a boy. He just felt like a girl and I don't know why... Anyway, I LOVE having two boys. My baby will be 9 months soon and he and my older guy have such a strong friendship and bond. It's adorable!

Congrats Stay!! How old will your first baby be when the second is born?


----------



## StayHopeful

My older son will be 2 years and 2 months when the new baby is due, so it should be a great age range. I'm really excited that they'll be able to grow up together and have each other as playmates.


----------



## Maverick007

You guys!!! Come on now! So excited for you!!! I can't believe all the surprise pregnancies...that is just amazing. Congratulations Stayhopeful!! And you too Sunshine and Summer!! 

We did a FET in Oct. of just 1 embryo and I'm about 13 weeks pregnant now as well! Due around June 27. :)


----------



## SashimiMimi

This is insane!! So many second babies!!! Congrats Mav! That is really really great! What a difference time makes. When I look back at the earlier posts on this thread, who would have ever believed there would be a discussion about second babies, let alone surprise second babies!!! I remember exactly where I was when I first posted this thread and how I was feeling. It didn't seem possible that anything was ever going to happen, I felt so defeated. Now I'm sitting here with my almost 9 month old second son sleeping on me. 
I'm so happy for everyone on this board!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats Mav, that's amazing! I can't believe how many of us are expecting our 2nd or already have them here. You ladies got me through a very rough time when I was getting ready to do IVF and I will always be grateful!


----------



## Luciola

Merry Xmas and so happy for everyone!

We did a new round of ivf in August and transferred 2. Now almost 18 weeks pregnant with fraternal twins. Due in June but definitely will be out earlier!

Still not in the safe zone yet as this is considered as high risk pregnancy. But I d like to share this with you guys, also our common memory in the past 2-3 years :)

Happy 2016!


----------



## StayHopeful

Congratulations, Luciola, that's amazing!


----------



## summer2011

Congrats Luciola!! I'm 2 weeks behind you :)


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hi everyone! This morning I went to the library with my sons. The older one (our IVF baby) picked out a book called Wish by Matthew Cordell. Without looking at it, I checked it out and we read it when we got home. It is a very simple yet symbolic children's book about a couple of elephants planning for a baby and then things not going as planned and the baby not coming right away. I wasn't prepared and did not expect it to be a book about infertility for children and I just broke down crying. It shows the elephant couple waiting and waiting and this big stormy ocean coming in. Nothing goes as planned and they have to wait and wait under this giant storm. My poor son didn't know what was wrong with me and then HE started crying! Anyway at the end the clouds disappear and the sea parts and their baby elephant comes to them. 
I knew the ladies in here could relate to this book and I highly recommend picking it up if you see it one day. It's relevant to anyone who went through infertility, miscarriage or who is still waiting for their miracle baby. 

https://infertilegirlinafertileworld.wordpress.com/tag/wish-by-matthew-cordell/


----------



## Maverick007

Hi ladies!! I just randomly signed in and wanted to see how you all were getting along! It's been about a year since some of us updated... I gave birth to a boy on June 20. He was 8lbs, 8oz and at almost 6 mos. old now he's 21 pounds. No idea where he gets it, our daughter is extremely tiny (just 24 lbs at 2 and a 1/2) so we all just have to laugh! We're still in the midst of lots of sleep troubles so it's been rough going, but he's such a good and happy baby, always laughing and smiling. Our daughter is going to be 3 in April and she's hilariously entertaining and very sweet with her little brother. 

I would love to hear how you're all doing if you get time, I know how hard it is to find time for this kind of thing nowadays. :sleep:


----------



## StayHopeful

Hi Maverick, great to hear from you! I was thinking about this thread the other day and how much you wonderful ladies helped me during my ttc journey.

My older son (our IVF baby) is 2 1/2 and is a healthy, active little boy. He keeps us on our toes but he's so happy and fun. Right now he's obsessed with Christmas and Santa so I can't wait for Christmas morning!

My surprise BFP last year is another boy, who was born at the end of April. I was really sick again during my second pregnancy, but I was able to avoid gestational diabetes this time around. He's bigger than his brother and was 7lb 12oz and 20in when he was born. But he's just as happy as his big brother and started crawling this weekend. We're having some issues with recurring ear infections, but other than that he's doing great.

I can't thank you ladies enough for all of the support and encouragement you gave me during the months leading up to IVF, during my IVF cycle, and during my pregnancy. It helped me so much and got me through some very tough times. And my journey made me better equipped to support friends as they've gone through pregnancy loss and ttc struggles. And I wouldn't trade my two little guys for anything. To all of you ladies who are still on your ttc journey, I'm sending you hugs, prayers, and lots of dust!:hugs:


----------



## Luciola

Oh my god I just signed in today and so happy to see this post alive !
Hi ladies! I missed you :)

My boy girl twins were born premature at 30w5d, 3 months of NICU stay, an ordeal but we all made it. My daughter in particular had IUGR (birth weight 2.5lbs) and PDA requiring surgery, and my boy had an immature lung.

Today my daughter is still so tiny , just over 13lbs at 6.5 month corrected. Her twin brother however, is growing as fast as he can, weighing 20lbs at the same age ( he started at 4lbs at birth).

We are having very regular medical follow ups, but believe me they are the happiest babies I have ever met.

My eldest from my first IVF is also thriving, just had his 2nd birthday last month, he is a very energetic boy (almost 31lbs).

so happy to read you again, moms!


----------

